# Mega Merged Drug Bust Thread v2.0



## phr

Previous version: http://www.bluelight.org/vb/showthread.php?t=173368


----------



## 7zark7

*Police seize nearly half a million pounds of drugs in blitz (Nottingham, UK)*

*Police seize nearly half a million pounds of drugs in blitz*

DRUGS with a street value of more than half-a-million pounds were seized by police during a crackdown on dealers in Aspley and on the Broxtowe Estate.

Operation Barnstormer saw a team of four officers raid 76 properties with suspected links to drugs.

They arrested 57 people and found 797 cannabis plants, worth £438,000 and heroin, cocaine and amphetamines worth a total of £94,700.

So far, 15 charges relating to the supply and possession of drugs have been brought, 20 people have been cautioned and a further eight people have been given cannabis warnings.

Eleven weapons, including a Samurai sword, were also seized, along with £5,080 in cash, mobile phones and drug-making equipment.

The operation began in September last year and was based on information from the local community.

Police worked closely with the anti-social behaviour team at Radford Road police station and Nottingham City Homes.

Many of those arrested are now facing eviction and having to pay substantial compensation for damage to council-owned properties.

Sergeant Ian Cresswell said: "Community intelligence is vital. The people of Broxtowe and Aspley told us there was a problem with drugs in the area and identified certain houses and individuals.

The Post reported in January how 18-year-old mum Chantelle Perry allowed a friend called "Aaron" to use her loft to grow cannabis plants potentially worth £20,500.

Perry agreed she would be paid £1,000 and moved out of her home in Fulwood Crescent, Aspley, allowing "Aaron", who has not been traced, to let himself in with a key to check on his drugs.

Police discovered the plants last June and then arrested Perry.

At Nottingham Crown Court, she was given a one-year community order, including supervision from the Probation Service and unpaid work, after pleading guilty to allowing her home to be used for cannabis production.


Link: http://www.thisisnottingham.co.uk/n...ugs-blitz/article-2150422-detail/article.html


----------



## cybervisionx

*Half Ounce of DMT Busted – Watauga, North Carolina*






On Thursday May 6th, 2010, Joseph James Willoughby and Kyle Stephen Riley were pulled over in a “routine traffic stop” by a Watauga County Sheriff deputy.

A search of the vehicle yielded a little more than a quarter pound of high grade marijuana, 13.4 grams of DMT, and over $5,000 in cash.

The two suspects have been under surveillance by police for possible association with a large narcotic ring spanning several counties.

The two were charged with possession with intent to sell/deliver marijuana and conspiracy to sell/deliver marijuana.

Watauga County, and Guilford County Sheriff Departments are continuing to investigate the suspected ‘drug ring’.

http://dopegamenews.co.uk/?p=594


----------



## Heroin Girl

*7 face federal charges in Charlotte heroin bust (Charlotte, North Carolina)*

*7 face federal charges in Charlotte heroin bust*

A federal criminal complaint says seven people have been charged in North Carolina's largest city with conspiring to distribute black-tar heroin.

The Charlotte Observer reported the complaint filed Monday says the bust in Charlotte netted about 6 pounds of the heroin.

The six men and one woman each face charges of conspiracy and possession with intent to distribute at least one kilogram of cocaine.

Investigators say Charlotte has become a hub for heroin distribution, with the number of overdoses and deaths associated with the drug increasing sharply.

Black-tar heroin gets it name from its color and texture. It cost about half as much as other forms of heroin and is considered more dangerous because of its impurities.

http://www2.journalnow.com/content/2010/jun/08/7-face-federal-charges-charlotte-heroin-bust/


----------



## Heroin Girl

*Asheville drug bust: 33 pounds of cocaine seized on I-40 (Asheville, North Carolina)*

*Asheville drug bust: 33 pounds of cocaine seized on I-40*

According to a Buncombe Sheriff's Office press release:

ASHEVILLE — Deputies with the Buncombe/Henderson County Joint Highway Interdiction Team seized over 33 pounds of powder cocaine during a traffic stop on I-40 in Buncombe County on May 27. The narcotic seizure has a street value of over $1,500,000.

Deputies stopped Tiombe Nichole Stafford, 35, of Houston Texas while she was driving a vehicle on I-40 Thursday. Stafford is currently being held in the Buncombe County Detention Facility with No Bond pending charges.

The joint task force was created by Buncombe County Sheriff Van Duncan and Henderson County Sheriff Rick Davis in March of 2009 as a way to curb criminal activity through Buncombe and Henderson County by way of I-40 and I-26. During the 2009 calendar year the unit was responsible for narcotic seizures over $2,000,000 and cash seizures over $215,000 and apprehended several wanted fugitives.

http://www.citizen-times.com/articl...drug-bust-33-pounds-of-cocaine-seized-on-I-40


----------



## stigup

Police make year's largest heroin bust

Chicago police recovered more than $5 million in cash and made the year's largest seizure of heroin from a Northwest Side home, officials said Monday.

Officers found 10 kilograms of heroin with a value of $1.5 million at the home in the 2500 block of North Kildare Avenue, authorities said. The home sits just around the corner from Kelvyn Park High School, which police said will factor into charges that are pending against a man who was arrested outside the home Friday.

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...-mexican-drug-cartel-chicago-police-narcotics


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Is it me or do the bust stories dealing with psychedelics always feature a mugshot of the suspect looking like he's at peak time at BurningCampGoodAroo.  Check the pic in the lower-right side of the article.

from http://www.newsobserver.com/2010/07/06/567726/2-alabama-men-held-in-lsd-trafficking.html

*2 Alabama men held in LSD trafficking in Raleigh*

Raleigh police arrested two Alabama men over the weekend and charged them with numerous drug charges, including the sale of LSD from a Raleigh hotel room.

Jason Chad, 28, of 2151 15th Ave., South, Apt. 2, Birmingham, and Alexander Frances Beaton Jr., 27, of 4042 Water Willow Lane, Birmingham, are accused of possessing 899 units of LSD, according to arrest warrants filed in the Wake County Magistrate's Office.

Beaton also faces charges of trafficking in heroin, trafficking in MDMA, possession of marijuana, possession of drug paraphernalia and maintaining a dwelling used for keeping and selling a controlled substance. 

Police said in the warrants that Beaton possessed *32 grams of heroin, 84 grams of MDMA and 6.7 grams of marijuana *. The warrants state that Beaton was selling the drugs from a room at the Motel 6 at 3520 Maitland Drive in Raleigh.

Chad faces charges of trafficking in heroin, trafficking in MDMA and possession of marijuana in addition to the LSD trafficking charge, the warrants state.

Both men are being held in the Wake County jail in lieu of $250,000 bail.


----------



## Madhatter4

Poor guys....  I bet they dont get less than 10 years in the Federal pen!!!!  meanwhile repeat violent criminals, rapists and chlid molestorss are let out of prison early to make room for non violent drug offenders

The "War on Drugs" makes me SICK!!!!  It has caused more problems than the drugs themselves 

god do I hate the powers that be


----------



## cybervisionx

Madhatter4 said:


> god do I hate the powers that be



They hate you too


----------



## stoneddave

LYONS, Ill. (CBS) ― 
The Cook County Sheriff's office announced one of its biggest marijuana busts ever -- the seizure of 5,525 pounds worth an estimated $20 million. 
Cook County Sheriff 

Frederico Moreno, 35, was charged with manufacturing and delivery of cannabis after Cook County Sheriff's police seized 5,525 pounds of pot, estimated at $20 million, from Moreno's house in Lyons. 
Cook County Sheriff 

It was seized from a home in the 7800 block of West 47th Street in west suburban Lyons, following a tip, according to a release.

Officers staked out the house Wednesday and arrested the owner as he left, allegedly with a bale of marijuana.

Frederico Moreno, 35, has been charged with manufacturing and delivery of cannabis, a Class X felony, which is the highest level, and carries between six and 30 years, the release said.

Officers then returned to the house where they saw another man escape through the back door.

When officers went into the home, they saw stacks of more than 200 bales of taped packages containing cannabis, officials said.

Moreno was labeled a "high-level importer" of marijuana, and part of a drug-trafficking organization.

The drugs seized came from Mexico, and traveled through the Southwest, to be distributed in Chicago, the release said.

Officials said two bales of cannabis are going to a lab to be tested, 12 bales will be held for court, and the rest will be destroyed.

Moreno will appear in Bridgeview bond court on Saturday.

http://cbs2chicago.com/local/cannabis.20.million.2.1759801.html


----------



## Sprout

What good has the war on drugs actually done?
None; other than lead to violence from cartels (just look at Mexico) and millions of OD's due to impure substances and variation.
If Heroin for example was legalized and sold in the medical 30ml ampoules, 1 per person, then the risk of miscalculating your dose is almost gone. Eugh actual wars cause less harm than this.


----------



## thinctwo

Four Kilos of Heroin Shuts Down George Washington Bridge  
Six arrested and $1 million in heroin seized


A dramatic raid of a Washington Heights drug mill forced the temporary closing of the George Washington Bridge and the Cross Bronx Expressway Wednesday night, authorities said.

Fleeing drug suspects had thrown two guns, four kilograms of heroin and thousands of glassine containers from the 18th floor of an Audubon Avenue building, with some of the contraband raining down on the nearby expressway.

One hapless suspect even dangled from an 18th floor balcony at 260 Audubon Avenue but gave up when he saw officers already waiting for him on the floor below, said the city's Special Narcotics Prosecutor, Bridget Brennan.

Six alleged drug dealers were captured and a million dollars worth of Mexican and Colombian heroin were recovered, police said.

The closed thoroughfares were opened around 11 p.m., after police spent about a half hour collecting the drugs and guns.

...

Drug workers were videotaped entering the flat with backpacks and food for 10-hour shifts preparing the heroin and packaging it into glassines labeled "Starbucks," "Target" and "High End," authorities said.


http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local-beat/Drug-Raid-Shuts-Down-Roads-in-Upper-Manhattan-101596858.html

Lots more on this elsewhere, very interesting.


----------



## phr

Oh man, 4 kg's out an 18th story window. I wonder how much was recovered?


----------



## spini4

*Ex-Port Richey police sergeant gets prison in drug case*

TAMPA — A former Port Richey police sergeant was sentenced today to more than three years in prison for selling more than 1,000 oxycodone pills to a federal informant.

Dozens of family, friends and former colleagues were in court to support James R. Ruland, who told U.S. District Judge James Moody that what he did was "a disgrace and disgusting."

Ruland begged for leniency, saying he needed to raise his 6-year-old son, whose mother had drug problems, and support his new wife and their baby.

"This is a glitch in my life," he said. "This is something I did; it's not who I am."

Lt. Donald Young told Moody he was devastated when Ruland was arrested in February.

"He was, in my estimation, the future of the Port Richey Police Department at that time," Young said. "I firmly believe this is an aberration, and given the opportunity, he could be a productive member of society."

Defense attorney Anne F. Borghetti said Ruland has done everything he can to make things right, including talking repeatedly to juvenile offenders about how they could lose everything, like he did, if they sell drugs.

"He's learned from his actions and he's trying to go forward," she said, urging Moody to sentence Ruland to community confinement rather than prison.

But Assistant U.S. Attorney James Munch said Ruland "sounded like a thug" in one recorded conversation with an informant.

"This is something he did at the same time as locking other people up for doing the same thing," Munch said. 

 continued at http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/39893458


----------



## 7zark7

*UK: Police raid home of cancer patient Esther Bishop, 62, looking for cannabis*

*[size=+1]Police raid home of cancer patient Esther Bishop, 62, looking for cannabis[/size]
By Gareth Davies*

POLICE have apologised to a 62-year-old cancer patient after raiding her house under the mistaken belief she was growing cannabis in her shed.

Esther Bishop was awoken last Friday morning to the sound of half a dozen officers banging on her front door.

When the former nurse – who is being treated for womb and breast cancer – let them in, officers said they had been given a tip-off she was growing and selling the Class B drug in her back garden.

The police, from Selhurst Safer Neighbourhood Team (SNT), explained a call to Crimestoppers had alleged the shed attached to Ms Bishop's house, in Gloucester Road, was being used "day and night" to grow and sell cannabis.


Full article: http://www.thisiscroydontoday.co.uk...atient-62/article-2838200-detail/article.html


----------



## dankstersauce

At least the cops apologized.  Fuck if it were in the US the cops would have shot her dog terrorized the family and sent her a bill for the police services.

As far as 4kg of heroin out the window...fuck.  Hopefully some poor junkie found some.  Ahhh its raining stamp bags!

Edit: just went through the old tread...this shit is absolutely crazy.  It seems every couple months "the biggest bust ever" is confiscated by police.  I mean wtf?!  How long before people realize that this isn't working?  All LEO is doing is making the drug trade more profitable by taking supply off the street.  I remember when I would cop dope in the hood and one spot would get busted, EVERY other spot would be selling 2x as much...until the house next to the previous bust would start slinging.

It would be laughable if it weren't destroying lives.


----------



## spini4

*3 Arrested In Sac-Area Burglary Ring*

Placer County sheriff's detectives have arrested three men accused of running a four-month-long serial burglary ring targeting stores from Sacramento to Auburn, Placerville to Roseville.

At least 15 stores have been burglarized, according to the Sheriff's Department.

"They are accused of stealing TVs, videos and video games," Detective Jim Hudson said. "Anything they could return for quick cash to support an OxyContin habit."

The three men under arrest are 28-year-old William Beaman and 19-year-olds Kyle Cruzan and Daniel Hayes.

These arrests are highlighting the growing problem of crimes committed by those addicted to OxyContin, Hudson said. The drug is highly addictive and has effects similar to heroin.

"Oxycontin is definitely the problem drug right now in terms of property crime." Hudson added.

"Because these stores all had surveillance cameras, we were able to ultimately track down these suspects and identify that they were working together to target stores throughout the Sacramento region," he said

 continued at http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40015853


----------



## spini4

To go through all of that hassle of planning and executing a robbery then selling the merchandise to support there oxycontin habit.... why didn't they just rob a pharmacy would have been more effective.


----------



## spini4

*Accused drug kingpin will go to Venezuela: Chavez*

HAVANA — Colombia will extradite a businessman accused of being a major drug kingpin back to his native Venezuela to face justice, Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez said on Sunday on Cuban television.

Chavez said Colombian President Juan Manuel Santos promised in a recent meeting that Walid Makled, known as "The Turk," would go to Venezuela, not the United States, where he is also wanted.

Chavez fears that the United States, with whom he has frosty political relations, would use Makled to try to discredit him.

Makled was captured in August in Colombia in a joint operation with the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration, and the head of Colombian police said at the time he would be extradited to the United States.

He is accused of shipping tons of cocaine each month to the United States and Europe, in an alliance with Colombian leftist rebels.

Chavez said Santos told him in a meeting on Tuesday in Venezuela that "he was going to fulfill that commitment to send this bandit to Venezuelan justice and I'm sure he will fulfill it."

"I expect that soon we will have this bandit in front of Venezuelan courts," said Chavez, who was in Havana to sign cooperation agreements with Cuba, a close ally of socialist Venezuela.

After their meeting, Santos and Chavez said they agreed to improve relations between their neighboring countries. They had clashed last year over a Colombian plan to allow U.S. troops more access to its bases.

They did not disclose any accords on Makled, who has said in a television interview that he poured $2 million into a 2007 Chavez political campaign and in return got a concession at Venezuela's Puerto Cabello, his alleged shipping point for drugs.

 continued at http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40064055


----------



## spini4

*Arrest for Cocaine Possession Shocks Admitted User*

A woman who had been doing cocaine all day was surprised that she was being arrested for drug possession in Wauwatosa last week, Wauwatosa police said.

WAUWATOSA - A woman who had been doing cocaine all day was surprised that she was being arrested for drug possession in Wauwatosa last week, Wauwatosa police said.

According to the Wauwatosa police report:

An officer pulled over a car at 72nd Street and North Avenue at 12:53 a.m. Nov. 3 because the license plates on it didn't belong to that car. The driver, a 29-year-old Milwaukee woman, said she had just purchased the car and was using old plates. She said she was in a hurry because she was taking a friend with a cut hand to the hospital. 

 continued at http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40088229


----------



## Khadijah

WTF? the article says she got arrested for a WEAPON, NOT COCAINE. It dont say nothing about her gettin charged with cocaine possession. Such piece of shit journalism. They didnt even FIND cocaine ON her....Of course she would be shocked if she got arrested for possession since she didnt HAVE any. WTF kind of garbage mess is this story? they trying to make it like "hahah, stupid bitch, she did coke all day but didnt know she could get arrested for having coke on her, haha, wat a dumb bitch!!" when in reality she had no cocaine and got arrested for possession of a knife in her car...This story is allll over the place, such crap-ass reporting


----------



## blauwelichten

journo on the crack?


----------



## spini4

*Man gets 20 years in prison for Wyo. heroin case*

CHEYENNE, Wyo. — A Wyoming man was sentenced to 20 years in prison for his role in providing the heroin that resulted in the overdose deaths of three people last year, including a young professional bull rider.

U.S. District Judge Alan B. Johnson on Tuesday sentenced Vernon Violas Ellefson Jr., of Cheyenne, on Tuesday. Ellefson pleaded guilty in August to conspiracy to distribute heroin.

Among the three overdose deaths was 21-year-old bull rider Bryan Guthrie.

The investigation into the deaths uncovered a drug-dealing network bringing heroin from Denver to Cheyenne.

 continued at http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40096624


----------



## seep

This article is clearly truncated.



> After a quick records check, the officer learned she was on probation for maintaining a drug trafficking house.



This is apparently in style now, to charge people for having a "drug house".  It's one of the charges they gave the rapper in North Carolina except the drug house was his tour bus.  I looked this up on a few legal sites and there's all kinds of outrageous applications of these laws.  Example:



> I live in North Carolina and my brother and his roomate just got busted and charged with maintaining a dwelling. They got this charge because they had friends over who had taken acid before they came over. First off, can they recieve that charge if no drugs were done at the house (they were charged because they knew that those people were on drugs)?



It also reminds me of that dude in Ohio that got charged with something like "permitting drug use" after his buddy OD'd on dope.


----------



## fryingsquirrel

LOL, I they have heroin in Wyoming maybe it will make it to where I live soon.


----------



## In_A_Transit

This doesn't make any sense to me :/


----------



## hamz

*£14m cannabis factory men jailed in Gwynedd*

Three men have been jailed for a total of seven-and-a-half years for their part in running a cannabis factory, involving drugs worth £14m.

Twenty Chinese and Vietnamese people have already been convicted and sentenced to jail.

It brings to the end a major investigation, code-named Operation Jade.

North Wales Police found what is thought to be the largest cannabis farm in the UK - 11,276 plants in Bangor.

The haul was found in a converted building supplies store.

The hearing at Caernarfon Crown Court dealt with a property agent and builders involved in the premises used for cultivating the drugs.

Nicholas Pritchard from Y Felinheli, Gwynedd, a letting agent, who found properties for drug growing, was jailed for three-and-a-half years.

Twins Keith and Edward Reid, from Anglesey, builders who adapted them, received two-and-a-half years and 18 months respectively.

They were all convicted of conspiracy to produce cannabis at an earlier trial.

They were also convicted of money laundering by letting or converting buildings to be used as factories.

The judge Merfyn Hughes QC told the men: "It is well known that large scale cultivation of cannabis is a huge problem in England and Wales.


The judge told the men large-scale cultivation of cannabis was a huge problem
"Those who do it need assistance from people like you who are prepared to take a risk".

To Nicholas Pritchard he added: "You made available to this gang a number of properties including one where the largest crops ever discovered in the UK was found.".

He told Keith Reid he had the "skills to do the conversion work" and to his brother Edward Reid he said "you helped your brother and you also knew what was going on".

Last year the man behind one of the the largest cannabis operations in the UK was jailed for nine years.

Bo Xing He, 31, ran a series of cannabis factories across north Wales producing drugs with an estimated annual street value of almost £14m.

The factory was described as being of "Amazonian proportions".

In all 23 people have been convicted of cannabis production offences including 20 Chinese and three Vietnamese people.

Police said the offences began in September 2007 when a Chinese organised crime gang began to rent a number of industrial and residential premises in north Wales in Conwy, Colwyn Bay, Deganwy, Wrexham, Caernarfon, and Bangor.

Continue reading the main story
Operation Jade results include:-

23 people convicted of cannabis production offences
Seven vehicles seized
17,960 cannabis plants seized in north Wales
Multiple kilos of cropped cannabis recovered
Seizure of over £160,000 cash, as well as designer handbags, jewellery, mobile phones and laptop computers
Source: North Wales Police

Local people said they had no idea what was going on at the site in Bangor.

"When we first moved in we noticed a smell but didn't think anything of it, then it turns out there was a huge cannabis factory next door," said Luke Mitchell.

"We didn't see anyone going in and out though because the entrance is around the corner to us," he added.

Gwilym Williams said he saw a white van being driven into the site by a Chinese man.

"He would step out of the van, unlock the chain and drive in, then put the chain back on and drive off (on the way out)," he said.

"I also saw people walking around at the bottom (of the yard) behind the locked gates.

Mr Williams said he did not realise until later either than a power cut was "deliberately" caused in the area, so that the factory could hook up "directly into the mains".

"Its the same everywhere, it's happening all over," he added.

As well as drugs, police seized £160,000 in cash and other high value items. Seven cars were also seized.



		Code:
	

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-north-west-wales-11743382


----------



## PaPaOPI

oh well, seems to me that there will be a serious drought in and around that area and others for sure.  Its a big haul...


----------



## MrGuy

Friend of a friend of a friend at uni there an apparently it's always been expensive and drought like round there. Anything from £180 - £250 /oz .

Non of that stuff was destined for gwynedd anyways, it was all chinese. There isn't enough people in the area to smoke/buy that ammount I don't imagine.


----------



## spini4

*Marijuana Baked Goods Found In Vacant Stores*

Police in Sacramento said they found thousands of marijuana baked goods inside two stores at a local vacant strip mall on Saturday.

The narcotics were found in two individual storefront addresses in the 2800 block of Northgate Boulevard.

Police said the reporting party, who was a property manager, was checking a vacant store in the mall that was foreclosed on when he found a large amount of marijuana both loose and in baked goods inside. 

 continued at http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40171373


----------



## spini4

I wish that I would run into marijuana and marijuana treats like that


----------



## spini4

*'Operation Oxy Clean' Nets 2 Arrests for oxycontin*

Folsom police said two men have been arrested in connection with a long-running investigation into OxyContin sales and distribution.

Investigators said they conducted a search warrant at the home of Sergio Rico, a man they said was a major supplier of OxyContin in Folsom. They said they found cash, 78 OxyContin pills, 6.5 methadone pills, 15 grams of powder cocaine, a handgun and property identified as stolen during home burglaries.

Police said Rico, 25, was arrested and charged with numerous crimes, including possession of a controlled substance, possession of a controlled substance for sale, possession of a controlled substance while armed with a loaded handgun, possession of stolen property and conspiracy. He was booked into the Sacramento County Jail.

Detectives said they searched a storage locker linked to Rico and found an additional 150 OxyContin pills. They also said they found evidence that another man, Nicholas Bertolucci, had tried to gain access to the locker to get the pills. 

 continued at http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40179831


----------



## hobhead

one can only hope that the cretins that used a building, that they had no ownership of, to store goods were using swag and not high grade .


----------



## spini4

*Two people arrested, two kids in protective custody after drug lab bust*

Two people are behind bars and two kids are in protective custody after deputies discover a drug lab in Grover Beach.

Detectives performed a probation search at a home in the 800 block of Seabright Avenue Thursday night.

That is when they found a boxed meth lab and other drugs like cocaine.

The incident is getting mixed reaction from neighbors, some were shocked by the news but others were not surprised.

There were two children living in the home ages eight and six, both are autistic.

They have been turned over to County Child Welfare Services.

The home is also just two blocks from a school.

One neighbor did not want to appear on camera, she was pretty shaken up about the whole thing.

However she said there are usually quite a few cars coming and going from the house and a lot of late-night activity.

Meanwhile another neighbor I spoke with said this is not the first drug bust on the block. 

 continued at http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40160017


----------



## spini4

wow he will be in jail for a long time...


----------



## pukingcells

what a joke.  They say the operation started in April, 2009 and that's all they got??? a couple hundred pills?  Another waste of taxpayer money.


----------



## villian

pukingcells said:


> what a joke.  They say the operation started in April, 2009 and that's all they got??? a couple hundred pills?  Another waste of taxpayer money.



^- this.

all that work and "operation oxy clean" (they even named it!) netted 2 arrests, ~200 pills, and a half ounce of coke.

bravo 8)


----------



## cj

Ill bet my last dollar that stolen property was traded to him for pills or coke. Also 78 
oxys yea he sounds like a major supllier alright (sarcasm)


----------



## Khadijah

SMDH-- TWO people? gimme a fuckin breaaaak yo. wow, some seriously lame shit. Way to go you pathetic fucks, taking such a huge amount of pills off the street8( busting small time dealers sure does have a giant impact on the local drug trade.


----------



## mymindisgoo

yea that was fer sure pretty sad -_-


----------



## spini4

*3 suspects accused of trying to smuggle drugs through airports*

New York (CNN) -- In a pair of unrelated incidents, three suspects were apprehended at New York-area airports within days of each other for attempting to smuggle $1.4 million worth of cocaine and heroin through customs, federal officials said Friday.

In the first incident, on October 30, a woman was found with 30 pounds of cocaine hidden in wooden hangers and clothing, according to a news release from Customs and Border Protection's New York field office.

The woman, Antoinette Gutierrez, was selected for a routine baggage inspection upon her arrival from Costa Rica at Newark Liberty International Airport, the agency said. In addition to the hidden cocaine, her clothing was soaked in liquid cocaine, it said. It put the value of the narcotics at more than $660,000.

Two days later, on November 1, two men were taken into custody at New York's John F. Kennedy International Airport after heroin was found in their checked luggage, the agency said.

Customs and Border Protection officers selected the two men, Jeffrey Pena and Edwin Ortiz, for an enforcement examination and found the clothing in their suitcases to be particularly heavy, the agency said. Upon closer inspection, officers found packages of a brown powdery substance in some pants and shorts.

In total, Customs and Border Protection officers seized more than 16 pounds of heroin contained in brick-like packages, the agency said. It valued the heroin at $744,000.

 continued at http://www.cnn.com/2010/CRIME/11/12/new.york.drug.smuggling/index.html?iref=allsearch


----------



## spini4

*Spain seizes 22 tons of hashish*

Madrid, Spain (CNN) -- Spanish customs police said Friday they have seized 22 tons of hashish and arrested three Dutch sailors in an operation they described as the biggest drug haul in a decade and one of the five biggest in its history.

The government credited an air-surveillance operation for the interception, which was launched after customs officials learned that a 40-meter fishing vessel flying a Dutch flag might try to carry a cargo of hashish to Spain from Morocco, the government said in a posting on its website. On Thursday, the plane alerted a patrol boat, which intercepted and boarded the suspect vessel, called the Nancy II, after getting authorization from Dutch government officials

 continued at http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/europe/11/12/spain.hashish/index.html?iref=allsearch


----------



## freehugs

Wow.  That is a shit ton of hashish.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

TBH the sizure is nothing... as far affecting supply...

on the other hand the guys life is FUCKED.


----------



## SDforever420

more like 22 shit tons of hash.


----------



## SDforever420

Sadly this isnt very uncommon. Why anyone would put there kids at risk like that is beyond me.


----------



## Madhatter4

He is fucked?  Maybe im not familiar with Oxycontin laws...  how much prison time would he be facing for just a few hundred pills?


----------



## Swerlz

depending on the state.. you're dealing with a Schedule II substance and trafficking Oxycodone can cause you some time. And the other stuff doesn't help much either. In florida we have maximum minimum.


----------



## MemphisX3

Madhatter4 said:


> He is fucked?  Maybe im not familiar with Oxycontin laws...  how much prison time would he be facing for just a few hundred pills?



depends on state and priors but prolly 5-10


----------



## spini4

*Father, son arrested in Peregrine drug bust*

A father and son whose former Colorado Springs home allegedly tested positive for dangerous levels of methamphetamine have been arrested on drug possession and conspiracy charges. Brian P. Marshall, 54, and his son, Martin A. Marshall, 19, are scheduled to be in court Wednesday to be advised of the charges. Colorado Springs police arrested them Friday following an investigation into tests earlier this year by an independent industrial hygienist. The tests results found that methamphetamine had been manufactured in the Marshall?s previous home at 2350 Orchard Valley Road in the affluent Peregrine neighborhood in northwest Colorado Springs, police said. That house is the subject of a lawsuit filed in El Paso County District Court on Sept. 21 by a couple who had purchased the property for just over $1 million. Bryan Groth and Kimberly M. Gielarowsky alleged in the suit that Brian Marshall failed to tell them that the house had been exposed to methamphetamine. The couple said they only learned about it through an anonymous letter that arrived in their e-mail shortly after the closing on the house. The letter warned them to test one of the bedrooms for methamphetamine. They later learned that Marshall?s ex-wife Monica had e-mailed the real estate agency the day after the closing to inform them that she had gone to the police department with information that meth had been cooked and used in the house. According to the lawsuit, the real-estate agent told the couple ?to disregard any phone calls from Monica Marshall, the defendant?s crazy ex-wife who is spreading lies about the property.? But about a week-and-a-half after the closing, Monica Marshall approached the couple and showed them photographs of drugs on the property. She also gave them a copy of a police report that showed Martin Marshall had been arrested on unrelated drug charges. Colorado Springs police previously arrested Martin Marshall on June 12 after an officer found a baggie with 31 white pills in his pocket. Police said tests later revealed the pills were Alprazolam, a controlled substance. That charge is pending trial. The new owners of the home hired a firm that found unsafe levels of methamphetamine in the house and advised them it was uninhabitable and not to enter without a biohazard suit, according to the lawsuit. A lawyer for Marshall replied to the lawsuit by denying any breach of contract and describing some of the allegations made in the suit as groundless and frivolous.

continued at http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40204702


----------



## spini4

*Fishers meth lab bust*

Fishers - Indiana State Police seized over 1,300 meth labs last year, making over 1,000 arrests statewide, the most ever. It shouldn't be surprising that another one was taken down last week. But where it happened is unusual even for undercover police. It happened in Fishers south of 141st Street and Howe Road.

Nearly every year, Fishers is named as one the best places to live in America. It's also been one of the nation's fastest growing towns.

"I originally moved to Fishers when it was only 8,000 people. So now that it's almost 60,000. It's changed quite a bit," said Fishers resident Terry Sheets.

The town has changed, and not the way anyone could imagine - especially the people in the neighborhood at 141st and Howe, where on Wednesday, police cars filled the long driveway breaking up what investigators describe as a large methamphetamine lab.

"The folks have been living there since April and we have reason to believe they'd been using and manufacturing since that time," said Sgt.Randy McFarland, Fishers Police.

Police arrested 36-year-old Timothy Phipps, 43-year-old Kristine Curtner and two others. Phipps and Curtner had been renting the home and garage since April and investigators say they were using the barn-style garage as a auto repair shop during the day and meth lab at night. Police also say Curtner's three children were in the home.

Investigators say they found an undisclosed amount of drugs, weapons, cash and even surveillance cameras in the home - all of it right next to a large subdivision filed with families.

"It could have exploded and caught the house on fire and neighboring homes as well," said Sgt. McFarland.

 continued at http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40202112


----------



## spini4

*Crack cocaine found in girl's shoe at Dorchester school*

BOSTON -- A significant amount of crack cocaine packaged for distribution was found in a girl’s shoe in Dorchester on Monday.

“That’s ridiculous. The parents should have control. That’s ridiculous. That shouldn’t even be near the children. It should not. If you’re doing it or not, they shouldn’t even have custody of those kids. That’s not right. It’s not right,” said Kim Jones, a preschooler’s aunt.

“It’s very dangerous,” said Isdon Cajuste, a preschooler’s father. “It’s not good.

Boston Police said a worker at the Walnut Grove Preschool center found the drugs after the child showed up at school.

Detectives spoke to the child’s father and escorted him through the parking lot. Later, they arrested him. A police source said the father took responsibility for the crack, saying it was his.

A young woman was escorted to a police cruiser as well. Police did not identify the woman, but said that at this point, the mother is not being arrested.

Parents arriving at the preschool to pick up their kids are outraged.

“I think all of them should go to jail because I’ve been through all this kind of stuff years ago, and it’s sad. As a parent, we do our job, let the police do theirs,” said Patricia McCoy, a preschooler’s great aunt. 

 continued at http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40204041


----------



## spini4

*Drugs, Guns Found In Home; 2 Arrested*

SANTA CRUZ, Calif.  — KSBW.com

Two men were arrested after Santa Cruz police found drugs and guns inside a home.

Police went to a home in the 1600 block of Branciforte Drive on Friday at 7 p.m. after receiving information that David Archuleta, 28, was staying at the residence.

Archuleta had multiple warrants out for his arrest, police said.

When officers arrived at the home, they found Archuleta and Jonathan Replogle, 27, under the influence of stimulants and narcotics, police said. Both men were taken into custody.

While searching the house, officers found methamphetamine, drug paraphernalia and a rifle with a loaded high-capacity magazine. 

 continued at http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40198900


----------



## CaseFace

Why is is always so surprising when a drug bust goes down in a "nice" neighborhood? Do rich white people think they are impervious to drugs? Do they have no idea how much their kids do drugs with the copious amounts of money given to them by their parents..?


on another note, the thread title gave me an idea. Why not cook meth on a boat, as long as its a relatively calm day - you would be able to avoid detection via smells for sure.


----------



## SDforever420

^ Thats a pretty good idea. But could you imagen if the waves picked up? BOOM!!!


----------



## rmx

meth is dirty anyways lol


----------



## SDforever420

What a bitch of a mom.


----------



## cj

Not to enter without a biohazard suit that sounds a little extreme no?


----------



## rincewindrocks

So they found drugs or drug paraphernalia? fucking msnbc


----------



## qwe

^





			
				article said:
			
		

> officers found methamphetamine, drug paraphernalia and a rifle


wassup guise i cant make a post with just a quote so im makin some text with white color okay bai

edit: (re post below me... i copy pasted, and i had something else copied opps.  post iz fixed)


----------



## rincewindrocks

^^what?


----------



## spini4

*Blaine MN man indicted for possession of heroin*

ST. PAUL, Minn. -- A 47-year-old man from Blaine was indicted Tuesday in federal court in St. Paul for possessing more than 80 grams of heroin with intent to distribute.

An indictment alleges Steven Schilling possessed about 300 heroin tablets in his residence on Aug. 19, 2009. Police seized the heroin while executing a search warrant in the case.

 continued at http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40224027


----------



## spini4

*300 Pot Plants Found In Gilroy Home*

GILROY, Calif.  — KSBW.com

Approximately 300 mature marijuana plants were discovered inside a Gilroy home after firefighters responded to the residence because of an electrical fire.

On Saturday, the Gilroy Fire Department received a 911 call regarding an extinguished electrical fire at a home in the 9100 block of Wren Avenue.

Firefighters confirmed that the blaze was extinguished and found that someone had spliced electrical meter wires near the home, which started the fire, they said.

When officers arrived at the scene, they went inside the home and found 300 marijuana plants with a street value of more than $200,000 and growing equipment.

The electrical fire extended into the interior portion of the home and self-extinguished, police said.

Authorities said the type of indoor marijuana operation found at the home is increasing in Santa Clara County. 


 continued at http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40219846


----------



## hobhead

inept fucking eejits ! boosting power can be done properly but some hippie dippie ass hat used tape and what not --- fail !


----------



## jsnake

Expert little piece of journalism here, huh. “It’s very dangerous,” said Isdon Cajuste, a preschooler’s father. “It’s not good." Thanks for that enlightening input, Einstein. God, it's so annoying when all they can do is interview people who don't have any involvement in the subject matter at all and can only say shit like "drugs r baaad, dont do drugs cos theyre bad, mmmmkay"
Hang on, what the fucks this? The sample on BL says it was the child's father that got arrested and claimed responsibility, but on the actual article it says it was a friend of the kid's mum or dad, it mentions both. Confusing...


----------



## spini4

*Woman passes out in car with meth, deputies say*

WBBH-TV

NORTH FORT MYERS: A deputy found a 28-year-old woman passed out behind the wheel of a running vehicle containing methamphetamine Tuesday in North Fort Myers, according to a Lee County Sheriff's Office report.

Anastasia Gonzales of North Fort Myers was arrested and charged felony drug possession and DUI.

Tuesday evening, a deputy spotted her slumped over the steering wheel of a vehicle at the CVS pharmacy located at 13991 N. Cleveland Ave.

When Gonzalez came to, her speech was unintelligible, and she had trouble walking, according to the deputy.

She was arrested after failing a field sobriety test.

During the investigation, the deputy found three packets containing meth inside her purse along with a syringe and two spoons, the report said.

 continued at http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40235816/ns/local_news-fort_myers_fl/40234326


----------



## spini4

*Officer Finds 10K Pills In Man's Car*

KCRA.com
updated 11/17/2010 9:46:45 AM ET 2010-11-17T14:46:45

MODESTO, Calif.  — KCRA.com

A routine traffic stop led Modesto police to thousands of over-the-counter pills that are often used to make methamphetamine.

Officers pulled over 49-year-old Anastacio Maldonado on suspicion of talking on his cell phone while driving.

During the stop, the officer found a Vicodin pill.

A search of the car turned up 10,000 pseudoephedrine pills.

Maldonado was arrested, police said. 

 continued at http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40224064


----------



## spini4

*Mankato search leads to 'businessman's LSD' charge*

KARE11.com KARE11.com
updated 11/15/2010 11:47:11 PM ET 2010-11-16T04:47:11

MANKATO, Minn. -- A one-time student at Minnesota State, Mankato is accused of possessing nearly a pound of a hallucinogenic drug known as "businessman's LSD."

Twenty-year-old Daniel Uner was charged with felony second-degree drug possession for allegedly having DMT.

Uner's apartment near campus was searched last May after an informant and an investigator bought small amounts of marijuana from two other students living at the apartment.

The Free Press reports a gallon-sized bag of a brown powder was found in Uner's closet. Investigators learned it contained DMT.

 continued at http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40207324


----------



## spini4

*Feds: Drug bust at Salina Airport part of large drug ring*

By KSNW News
KSNW-TV KSNW-TV

SALINA, Kansas — A plane with more than 100 pounds of cocaine was found at the Salina Airport and now authorities are revealing it was part of a major cross-country drug organization.

Federal authorities say the bust in Salina was part of a much larger drug ring. They say the defendants were shipping cocaine from Los Angeles to Baltimore in chartered jets. One of those jets stopped at the Salina Airport in September where authorities say they found 105 pounds of cocaine in a suitcase.

The Department of Justice says during their seven-month investigation agents have intercepted and seized more than $1 million in cash.

 continued at http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40236709


----------



## CaseFace

A POUND of DMT? Jesus...

In my mind articles like this are equal in tragedy to articles about deaths - if not worse. Someones life completely ruined - its a crime to make entheogen possession a felony.


----------



## !_MDMA_!

i swear these drug runners are such fucking idiots. he couldn't have eaten the one vike? or used a speakerphone?


----------



## k20

!_MDMA_! said:


> i swear these drug runners are such fucking idiots. he couldn't have eaten the one vike? or used a speakerphone?



yeah... why risk anything at all? 8)


----------



## dankstersauce

A pound of DMT or a pound of powdered root bark?  I'm thinking its just root bark but that doesn't make as good of story as "business mans LSD".

I mean he'd need a fucking ton of root bark to make a pound.  Like a kilo of root bark will get you 5-10 grams (not recrystalized) DMT.  I'm too hungover to do the math but this kid would need to fill up a pick up truck with minamosa hostilis, a giant drum of naptha and quite a bit of lye to pull this off.

Its bullshit that people go to jail for DMT.


----------



## spini4

*43 arrested in three-county drug bust*

Dozens of suspected drug dealers are off the streets after a three-county drug bust in Northeast Ohio.

Detectives said theses set up shop and sold drugs like methamphetamine and heroin in Wayne, Medina and Holmes counties. They hope this round-up sends a message to other people thinking about coming to the area to do the same thing.

Authorities arrested 43 people during the bust Tuesday night. All the arrested were drug-related and made by the MEDWAY Drug Enforcement Agency. Detectives said number 44 turned herself in and was indicted for manufacturing methamphetamine and assembling chemicals.

“We are very fortunate to have a drug unit specifically designed for drug enforcement. It eliminates a lot of street activity for us. We pass along information to an off-site agency,” Wayne County Sheriff Thomas Maurer said.

This latest bust was part of an 11-month investigation.

“We had a big problem with out of town people from Detroit, Chicago. (We) saw a large increase of heroin and methamphetamine production,” said Donald Hall, with the MEDWAY Drug Enforcement Agency.

“Drugs now are probably the number one influence on crime… And if we can somehow put a dent in that, we can put a dent in overall crime,” Maurer said. 

 continued at http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40242828


----------



## spini4

*City man accused of dealing drugs*

Levittown — DOYLESTOWN

A Philadelphia man sold $1,400 worth of painkiller pills to a police informant outside the Central Bucks YMCA in Doylestown and was arrested several weeks later when he arrived to sell heroin and pills to the informant outside Central Bucks West High School, according to court records released Wednesday.

Joseph H. Smith IV, 26, of the 3800 block of Wyalusing Avenue, was carrying a semiautomatic handgun when police arrested him on Nov. 11 in the high school parking lot at night while the school was closed, records state.

In the trunk of the vehicle Smith drove to the scene, police found more than 150 Oxycodone pills, 80 Soma pills, 110 ecstasy tablets and 70-plus bags of heroin, according to an affidavit of probable cause.

The informant had arranged to purchase the pills and dope for $3,300, records said. Smith had hidden the haul of contraband in an amplifier police found in the trunk of the vehicle, court papers state.

On Oct. 21, Smith sold 83 Soma and 90 Oxycodone pills - both drugs are painkillers - to the informant for $1,400, records state.

The deal occurred about midnight in the parking lot of the YMCA on Memorial Drive, just across the street from Central Bucks West, according to police.

Smith came to the YMCA and the high school for pre-arranged deals with the informant.

Doylestown police Chief James Donnelly said the investigation is ongoing.

A passenger in Smith's car at the Oct. 21 deal was identified as Raheem Hicks, 27, of the 3000 block of Girard Avenue, Philadelphia. He is charged with conspiracy tied to drug dealing and drug possession.

 continued at http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40249095


----------



## cilosyb

He probably didn't go to jail. It's gotta just be rootbark anyway, which is still a grey area sort of thing. Bottom line even if he is nailed on this he's young and I'm willing to bet it's his first offense, so he'll get some probation and then the felony charges will disappear. Not the end of the world.


----------



## phr

Bump for merge.


----------



## spini4

*Birthday boy arrested with crack cocaine in his shoe*

WBBH-TV

IMMOKALEE: Deputies arrested a man Saturday afternoon after they say a warranted arrest lead them to find crack in the suspect's shoe -- on his birthday.

According to the report, 29-year-old William Applins was recognized by a Collier County Sheriff's office deputy to having had a warrant out for his arrest.

Deputies say they confirmed the warrant, issued for violation of probation, and began to arrest him.

When deputies searched Applins before arresting him, they found 3.9 grams of crack cocaine in his left shoe.

  continued at http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40300529


----------



## cj

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Bomboclat

Party hard!


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP




----------



## spini4

*Celebrity DJ among 14 indicted in cocaine ring*

Celebrity DJ among 14 indicted in cocaine ring

Published November 16, 2010

LOS ANGELES –  A celebrity disc jockey and the heads of an entertainment company were among 14 people indicted in a cocaine ring where private jets were used to shuttle large amounts of the drug from Southern California to Baltimore, authorities said.

Authorities said Tuesday that the ring smuggled hundreds of pounds of cocaine via private jets between May and November. They seized nearly 300 kilograms of cocaine and $1.1 million.

Among those facing drug trafficking and money laundering charges is Darrin Ebron, 43, who runs Goodlife American Clothing and was the DJ at Eddie Murphy's 2008 nuptials in Bora Bora. Also indicted were Ricky Brascom, 28, and Charles Ransom Jr., 36, both of Los Angeles and who are co-chief executive officers of Behind da Scenes Entertainment, whose main artist is rapper Paypa.

Ebron and three others were being sought by investigators, while Brascom and his older brother were among those arrested this month. Brascom and the others are scheduled to be arraigned Monday.

If convicted, each of the defendants could face up to life in prison.

Investigators used wiretaps to track the shipments that didn't slow down despite the discovery of nearly 50 kilograms of cocaine aboard a plane during a refueling stop in September.

"It's amazing what greed will do to you," said Assistant U.S. Attorney Rob Villeza. "They knew something was going on, but the next day they were doing it again. They were not prepared to stop."

Brascom was the ring's leader, while Ransom shipped cocaine to his own distributors in Baltimore, authorities said.

One of the people suspected of farming out the cocaine in Baltimore was Ebron, who says on his website that his clientele included Usher, Christina Aguilera, Justin Timberlake and Kanye West.

Dana Sarabeck, a former spokeswoman for Ebron's clothing line, declined to comment. The phone number to Goodlife's office was disconnected, and a message left for Brascom's attorney, William Pitman, was not immediately returned.

Villeza said chartered flights, which can cost between $20,000 and $50,000, are useful to drug runners because the planes aren't subject to inspection.

Continued at: http://alcoholism.about.com/gi/o.ht...010/11/16/celebrity-dj-indicted-cocaine-ring/


----------



## spini4

^^^^


  ha ha ha


----------



## CaseFace

Poor fucker. Hey its your birthday! Here's XX number of years in prison! Don't worry though, we'll make it so you get out on your birthday too!


----------



## spini4

*NKY Drug Raid Nets 4 Arrests, 16,000 Doses Of Oxycodone*

CINCINNATI  — WLWT.com

The Northern Kentucky Drug Strike Force said Wednesday it seized illegal prescription drugs worth about $500,000 during the execution of search warrants Tuesday and Wednesday.

The NKDSF said agents and police officers from executed four search warrants in Erlanger, Fort Mitchell, Florence, and Crittenden. During the course of the investigation agents, seized approximately 16,000 doses of Oxycodone, a generic form of the pain killer OxyContin, the agency said.

Agents arrested James Eapmon, 24, of Crittenden, Charles Douglas Eapmon, 26, of Erlanger, Nathaniel Hurtt, 25, of Florence and a male juvenile. 

 continued at http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40357284


----------



## villian

It would suck to get arrested over the holidays 

So much for Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## PurpleLibra

I bet every last pill came from some clinic here in Broward County....


----------



## spini4

*Couple arrested on Thanksgiving for making meth*

ALBERTVILLE, AL (WAFF) - Albertville police arrested an Arab man and an Albertville woman on drug charges on Thanksgiving.

35-year-old Rickey Wade Davis and 23-year-old Crystle Atchley were arrested on November 25th and charged with manufacturing meth. Atchley was also charged with possession of a controlled substance.

Officers were called to S&W Trailer Park on a suspicious vehicle call where they found the couple. They found ingredients for crystal meth and the finished product in the vehicle.

 Read more at:   http://www.waff.com/Global/story.asp?S=13581424


----------



## nanksta

they went cold turkey lol


----------



## phr

merged


----------



## spini4

*Edmonds pharmacy robber wore surgical mask*

Police are looking for help identifying a man who concealed his face with a surgical mask and hooded sweatshirt during a pharmacy robbery Tuesday afternoon.

The robbery of the Edmonds Pharmacy occurred just after 4 p.m. in the 7600 block of 212th St. SW, Edmonds police Sgt. Don Anderson said.

The suspect wore a gray hooded sweatshirt under a black jacket, gray sweatpants, dark shoes and a surgical glove on his left hand, Anderson said. He partially disclosed what appeared to be a black semi-automatic handgun under his clothing.

He showed the employee a note written in a dark colored marker demanding Oxycontin and morphine.

Employees described the suspect as a man of unknown race or age who is about 6 feet tall and weighs roughly 180 pounds. He fled east from the store.

 Read more at:  http://www.heraldnet.com/article/20101203/NEWS01/712039878


----------



## szuko000

spini4 said:


> Police are looking for help identifying a man who concealed his face with a surgical mask and hooded sweatshirt during a pharmacy robbery Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> He showed the employee *a note written in a dark colored marker* demanding Oxycontin and morphine.
> 
> Employees described the suspect as a man of unknown race or age who is about 6 feet tall and weighs roughly 180 pounds. He fled east from the store.
> 
> Read more at:  http://www.heraldnet.com/article/20101203/NEWS01/712039878



The piece of evidence that solves the crime. What an elaborate description, even the color and style of writing device used.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

*Pittsburgh-Area Multi-County Special K Ring Busted*

Authorities have broken up a ring that specialized in burglarizing veterinary offices and stealing Ketamine, a cat tranquilizer often abused by humans as a party drug.

Indicted this morning by a state grand jury were:

• Brandon Wise, no age available, of 810 Blue Ridge Road, Plum, the alleged ringleader, accused of nine burglaries and of selling Ketamine.

• Danielle Markham, 20, 116, of Crescent Pines Drive, Penn Hills

• Donald Graham, 20, of 106 Richmore Drive, Penn Hills.

• Jordan Smith, 19,  of 323 Lougeay Road, Penn Hills.

• Angelo Valenti, 23, 7716 Aspen Drive, Plum.

• Frank Skerlak, 19, of 488 Vance Station Road, Washington, Washington County

All were expected to be arraigned before Plum District Justice Linda Zucco early this afternoon.

According to the grand jury presentment, Wise and the others broke into veterinary clinics in Allegheny, Westmoreland and Armstrong counties in order to steal money and Ketamine.

Wise allegedly cooked Ketamine by pouring the liquid form on to plates and microwaving the narcotic until it cooked into a crystal substance.  He then allegedly would scrape the crystals into a powder and package it for resale.

The Ketamine, commonly known as Special K, was then sold by Wise at rave parties in the Pittsburgh area.


Read more at: http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/news/breaking/s_713185.html


----------



## dankstersauce

^bummer.  I mean it's shitty to steal but these kids are probably gonna have felonies for life and they're fucking young. 

 I wish K was as easy to get now as it was a few years back.


----------



## lilmissinnocent

The bad part about this is they will be out next week doing the same shit they always do, who wants these types on our streets. keep them locked up and dont let them out and if they do get out and they do it again and you know they will keep them and let this be their permanent address. everyone deserves a second chance but it dont seem like they want one. everyone can change but from the looks of it they are not going to. you can't feel sorry for them b/c they are not trying to help themselves. who wants to live their life in jail or locked up behind bars b/c your in prison. thats so sad. how do you think their families feel. 






spini4 said:


> CINCINNATI  — WLWT.com
> 
> The Northern Kentucky Drug Strike Force said Wednesday it seized illegal prescription drugs worth about $500,000 during the execution of search warrants Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 
> The NKDSF said agents and police officers from executed four search warrants in Erlanger, Fort Mitchell, Florence, and Crittenden. During the course of the investigation agents, seized approximately 16,000 doses of Oxycodone, a generic form of the pain killer OxyContin, the agency said.
> 
> Agents arrested James Eapmon, 24, of Crittenden, Charles Douglas Eapmon, 26, of Erlanger, Nathaniel Hurtt, 25, of Florence and a male juvenile.
> 
> continued at http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40357284


----------



## Herbal~Jah

lilmissinnocent said:


> The bad part about this is they will be out next week doing the same shit they always do, who wants these types on our streets. keep them locked up and dont let them out and if they do get out and they do it again and you know they will keep them and let this be their permanent address. everyone deserves a second chance but it dont seem like they want one. everyone can change but from the looks of it they are not going to. you can't feel sorry for them b/c they are not trying to help themselves. who wants to live their life in jail or locked up behind bars b/c your in prison. thats so sad. how do you think their families feel.



your a polly pocket popsicle stick poon puff


----------



## D n A

*Five men arrested in largest ketamine bust in Canadian history*

Five people have been arrested after Canadian authorities made a record seizure of an illicit drug smuggled in a shipment of coffee mugs at the Port of Vancouver.

Mounds of bags containing the drug ketamine — part of over 1,000 kilograms seized last month — were on display at a joint news conference by the RCMP federal drug squad and the Canada Border Service Agency at RCMP headquarters Wednesday morning.

In total, almost 1,004 kilograms, which makes up about 1 million doses, were seized — the largest seizure of the drug in Canadian history.

The seizure represents more than $15-million in profits of drug dealers, said officials.

Read more: http://www.theprovince.com/news/Fiv...dian+history/4172427/story.html#ixzz1CK05dq1v




Fml


----------



## Question Reality

*"Synthetic Marijuana" Bust in Georgia*

A 57 year-old man was arrested on the highway for having "fake pot."
http://video.foxnews.com/v/4529852/synthetic-marijuana-bust

Thought it was interesting that they said they have "no way to test for it" on the spot.


----------



## missing_one

*Feds: Alleged Ecstasy Smuggler Hid Her Stash In Octomomesque Protuberance*

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster...ggler-hid-her-stash-octomomesque-protuberance

A Georgia woman is facing a federal drug rap for allegedly trying to smuggle a large stash of Ecstasy into the country over a bridge connecting Canada to Buffalo.

Leeann Corley, 25, was aboard a Greyhound bus last Thursday night when border agents became suspicious of her claim that she was eight months pregnant and was returning to the U.S. after visiting a sick aunt.

During a pat down search, investigators discovered that Corley was “wearing a body suit with a modified stomach area,” according to a U.S. District Court complaint. As seen in the above evidence photo (click to enlarge), that “modified stomach area” contained “33 zip lock bags containing colored pills.”

The seized narcotics weighed 21.63 pounds, and border agents extrapolated that the bags contained a total of 34,230 Ecstasy pills.

While Corley was not photographed in her “pregnant” state, her purported protuberance would likely have been Octomomesque.


----------



## amanitadine

D n A said:


> *Five men arrested in largest ketamine bust in Canadian history*
> 
> Five people have been arrested after Canadian authorities made a record seizure of an illicit drug smuggled in a shipment of coffee mugs at the Port of Vancouver.
> 
> Mounds of bags containing the drug ketamine — part of over 1,000 kilograms seized last month — were on display at a joint news conference by the RCMP federal drug squad and the Canada Border Service Agency at RCMP headquarters Wednesday morning.
> 
> *In total, almost 1,004 kilograms, which makes up about 1 million doses*, were seized — the largest seizure of the drug in Canadian history.
> 
> The seizure represents more than $15-million in profits of drug dealers, said officials.
> 
> Read more: http://www.theprovince.com/news/Fiv...dian+history/4172427/story.html#ixzz1CK05dq1v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fml



Since when is a dose of ketamine a gram? Tolerance is a bitch I guess


----------



## thomas2laylum

spini4 said:


> employees described the suspect as a man of unknown race or age




the immortal rainbow people will come for your pharms


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

*D.A who prosecuted Paris Hilton & Bruno Mars for cocaine Gets Arrested For cocaine possession.*

from http://www.cpomusic.com/d-a-who-pro...cocaine-gets-arrested-for-cocaine-possession/

The deputy D.A. who prosecuted Paris Hilton and Bruno Mars scored coke 3 to 4 times a week in the crack den of Las Vegas … this according to the police report obtained by TMZ.

David Schubert, who was busted Saturday night, had gone to a notorious area of Vegas Saturday night. Schubert, who was driving a BMW, stopped and cops observed a male get inside his car.

The two began driving and cops were suspicious, after the passenger got out of the car, went into a an apartment complex and came back out. When Schubert allegedly committed a traffic violation, cops made their move and stopped the vehicle. The passenger got out and ran, and was subdued after a foot chase.

The passenger then snitched Schubert out, telling cops Schubert would come by 3 to 4 times a week and use him to purchase $40 worth of cocaine at a time. The passenger says Schubert would call periodically to ask if anyone was selling narcotics.


----------



## SDforever420

^^ Aint that some shit??? I know its not that uncommon but i always get joy out of hearing dickheads like this get busted with stuff they put people in jail for. Doesnt sound like his habit was that bad tho unless he was gettin hooked up


----------



## phr

Inside Seized Drug-Smuggling Submarines.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Fascinating pictures, I had no idea that they were that advanced. I'm not into coke, h, or anything similar and have never been but this is still interesting none the less. I never imagined cartels going to the length of submarine manufacture just to transport drugs but it certainly makes sense for them monetarily.


----------



## Herbal~Jah

^ MISSION HILL AVATAR! lol great show that takes me back to the 90's over and over and over again! Too bad Adult Swim doesn't play re-runs anymore, i used to love getting stoned and watching Mission Hill at night on Adult Swim before I went to bed... ah the good old days... lol sorry lame post..


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Herbal~Jah said:


> ^ MISSION HILL AVATAR! lol great show that takes me back to the 90's over and over and over again! Too bad Adult Swim doesn't play re-runs anymore, i used to love getting stoned and watching Mission Hill at night on Adult Swim before I went to bed... ah the good old days... lol sorry lame post..



not lame at all, Mission Hill is the shit. I still watch it sometimes. I just wish they had made more than 13 episodes.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

*Social Distortion Drummer, Casey Royer, Arrested for OD'ing in Front of Son*

from http://www.tmz.com/2011/03/14/casey...n-overdose-son-d-i-singer-punk-rock-arrested/






Law enforcement sources tell TMZ, Casey was watching TV with his son when he experienced an overdose ... at which point his son ran next door for help ... and the neighbors called cops.

According to law enforcement, his house was littered with garbage and drug paraphernalia -- including needles -- when police arrived.

Casey -- who currently sings for the punk band D.I. -- was immediately hospitalized nearby and survived. He was arrested soon after.

Casey was officially charged today -- with one count of child endangerment, and one count of being under the influence of heroin. He's currently being held on $120,000 bail.


----------



## villian

*N.J. drug suspect with 5-year-old son in tow used toy bag to hide heroin stash *



> Christopher Ennis thought he had concocted a sure-fire way to transport 500 bags of heroin to the Sussex County area, where like many drug dealers, he would use some, sell the rest and make a hefty profit, according to police.
> 
> By using his 5-year-old son and a gym bag filled with the boy’s toys as decoys, police would never find his illegal cache — with a street value of $10,000 — hidden in the bottom of the black bag.
> 
> Or so he thought.
> 
> During a traffic stop, police said, they searched the gym bag and found the drugs.
> 
> “He (Ennis) brought the 5-year-old along so he would appear less suspicious to law enforcement and, if he was stopped, he did not believe police would search a child’s toy bag,” according to a statement by Sparta police, based on a videotaped interview Ennis gave authorities following his arrest.



full article @ http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2011/04/cops_nj_drug_suspect_with_5-ye.html


----------



## qwe

and now a child has a father in prison.


----------



## nervousone

that dad is an asshole


----------



## qwe

why?


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

I mean...in all honesty, it seems really messed up but its possible that the kid didn't know about the drugs. I mean, the kid might've not even known about the bags contents. How many parents go through and explain every little action to their young kids? I mean in all honesty its kind of useless to go in to detail about something a kid doesn't have a concept of yet. I don't think a 5 year old has much understanding of 500 bags of H.


----------



## villian

*Teenage Croydon girl snared in pillow case heroin import*



> A 15-year-old girl has been arrested in connection with the importation of heroin from Pakistan in a pillowcase.
> 
> The teenager was arrested after 1.8kg of the drug was discovered in the pillowcase which had been sent instead of an envelope.
> 
> It was intercepted at Coventry International Hub - a parcel distribution depot close to Coventry airport - and was addressed to a house in Croydon.
> 
> Officers from the Metropolitan Police Service's Middle Market Drug's partnership arrested the 15-year-old and a 53-year-old woman on April 21.
> 
> Two men, aged 34 and 42, were arrested on April 22.
> 
> The teenager, woman, and 42-year-old man were released on bail to return on a date in June.
> 
> The 34-year-old man was released and no further action will be taken against him.



http://www.croydonguardian.co.uk/ne...don_girl_snared_in_pillow_case_heroin_import/


----------



## villian

*$2.1 million heroin bust*



> A northwest suburban traffic stop Monday resulted in what is believed to be the largest seizure of heroin ever in Kane County, with more than seven kilograms of the drug, worth an estimated $2.1 million, found hidden in the vehicle.
> 
> The traffic stop was made by a Kane County Sheriff’s deputy at Route 25 and Luda Street in Elgin after a motorist failed to signal when required. The driver and sole occupant did not have a valid driver’s license, according to a release from the sheriff’s office.
> 
> During the investigation, the deputy had reason to believe the driver was transporting illegal narcotics into the Chicago area, then located a hidden compartment in the vehicle, the release said.
> 
> Once deputies were able to access the compartment, more than seven kilograms of heroin was discovered. It is believed to have a street value of about $2.1 million, according to the sheriff’s office.



more @ http://www.suntimes.com/5051098-417/2.1-million-heroin-bust-may-be-largest-ever-in-kane-county


----------



## villian

I like how a 15 year old girl was getting damn near 2 bricks mailed to her, someone else had to be running that one..


----------



## villian

*Cocaine Conspiracy Bust at N.J. Docks*



> MANHATTAN (CN) - Federal prosecutors accuse a longshoreman and a private employee of conspiring to smuggle 2 tons of cocaine through the Port Elizabeth, N.J. docks.
> Prosecutors on Wednesday unsealed the criminal complaint against Dominic Guido, a longshoreman, and Robert Roselli, who worked for a private company that unloads cargo at the Port Elizabeth Marine Terminal.
> The 25-complaint contains excerpts of wiretap transcripts in which the defendants and others, including a confidential informant, allegedly discuss the operation, in terms such as, "I'm going to tell them to send that magazine or a box of plantains so you can eat because things are difficult here."
> Guido, 47, was arrested Wednesday in the New York City area. Roselli, 44, was arrested in North Carolina. If convicted, they face a mandatory minimum sentence of 10 years in prison, and a maximum of life



http://www.courthousenews.com/2011/04/28/36162.htm


----------



## villian

that's some 'The Wire' shit right there..wonder if Omar was gonna steal the work?


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Exactly what i was thinkin villian


----------



## edgarshade

*UK - Spanish police 'break UK drugs gang' in Ibiza*

BBC News

1 September 2011 Last updated at 15:06

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14751688



> Spanish police say they have broken up the largest gang of British drugs traffickers on Ibiza, involved in supply to the island during the summer. Some 3,600 ecstasy pills were seized which officers say appear to be the type linked to the death of a British woman on Ibiza in July. Thirteen people were arrested including 10 from the UK and two from the Republic of Ireland. Also found were 69,000 euros (£60,000), cocaine and ecstasy crystals. The UK's Serious Organised Crime Agency (Soca) was also involved in the investigation. A Soca spokesman said: "Those arrested are suspected members of an organised crime gang responsible for a significant amount of drugs being sold on the island."
> 
> Pill brand.
> Police said the trafficking group were supplied from the UK and went to Ibiza specifically for the summer season to supply the huge demand for drugs, a pattern which happened every year. The Spanish Guardia Civil's central operational unit searched eight properties, three in Sant Josep de sa Talaia and five in San Antonio de Portmany. The operation led to drugs and equipment, such as precision scales, being seized. Police said the majority of the pills found were branded as Pink Rock Star, similar to those believed to have caused the death of a young British woman and the poisoning of eight other people in Ibiza in July. Officers in Spain have said the death of Jodie Nieman, 20, from Croydon, south London, was "almost certainly" caused by drugs. Miss Nieman suffered a heart attack after a night out at the Space club in the Playa d'en Bossa resort in the south-east of the island.
> 
> 'Large demand'
> 
> A spokesman for the Guardia Civil said: "The detainees are members of one of the most active gangs on the island which is the main supplier of cocaine and other designer drugs around the clubs and bars. "Inquiries were carried out on the basis of intelligence obtained by the Guardia Civil after other gangs involved in drugs trafficking on the island were dismantled. The majority of these gangs were British and took advantage of the influx of young people during the summer. "Inquiries found that the gang, which is now dismantled, only travelled to Ibiza in summer as to meet the large demand for drugs on the island during this period." Those from the UK who were arrested, all men, were from places including Plymouth, Croydon, Liverpool, Manchester and Antrim. The other person arrested was Polish.
> 
> In a simultaneous raid, 60 suspected drugs traffickers, most of them Italian and thought to be linked to the Camorra crime organisation, were arrested. Some 19,500 ecstasy pills and other drugs were seized as well as 21,000 euros (£18,500) in cash.


----------



## 23536

*DEA Raids Medical Marijuana Clinic in Tempe*

TEMPE - Prop 203 made it legal to get medical marijuana in Arizona, but state leaders have kept marijuana dispensaries from opening up.

Thursday, two people were arrested following a DEA raid at a medical marijuana clinic in Tempe.

It happened at the Arizona Go Green Compassion Club, near Rural and Southern.

The DEA was acting on information that a marijuana dispensary was illegally operating in Arizona. Agents arrived on scene at 8 a.m., pulling evidence from the building -- including bags of different varieties of medical marijuana.

The owners, James Chaney and Rachael Beeder, are facing charges of conspiracy to distribute marijuana, according to the DEA. It appears they were selling the marijuana -- which is a federal violation.

http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/dpp/news/crime/dea-raids-medical-marijuana-clinic-in-tempe-9-29-2011


----------



## poledriver

*'PLAY SAFE, STAY SAFE' Day 2: NSW, AUS*

*'PLAY SAFE, STAY SAFE' Day 2: NSW, AUS*

A 41-year-old woman has been charged with possess prescribed restricted substance, after she was stopped for a random breath test in Nowra yesterday. About 3pm she was stopped at an testing site on the Princes Highway where she returned a negative result. Due to her driving the woman was arrested and taken to Shoalhaven District Hospital for blood and urine testing. Police searched the woman and located a small bottle which police allege is methadone. The woman claimed that it did not belong to her.

A 22-year-old man has been charged with supplying a commercial quantity of a prohibited drug, after a vehicle he was travelling in was searched by police in Deniliquin last night. About 10.30pm police stopped a green Subaru Forester on Davidson Street for a random breath test. Police saw defect notices on the vehicle and issued infringement notices. Police conducted a search of the vehicle and located an amount of Psilocybin (magic mushrooms). The 22-year-old man was arrested and charged in relation to the drugs. He was bail refused to appear in Deniliquin Local Court today. Police also located an amount of cannabis on another passenger and issued him with a cannabis caution.​
here


----------



## Termino

*Bears linebacker J.T. Thomas arrested with marijuana*



> Bears linebacker J.T. Thomas was arrested early Monday morning in Morgantown, West Virginia and charged with a misdemeanor for possession of less than 15 grams of marijuana.
> 
> The West Virginia MetroNews Network reports Thomas was pulled over going the wrong way down a one-way street. When the former Mountaineer was asked for his registration, he opened his glove compartment and pulled out a bundle that contained two bags of what appeared to be marijuana.



http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2012/02/13/bears-linebacker-j-t-thomas-arrested/

Also...
http://espn.go.com/chicago/nfl/story/_/id/7572020/chicago-bears-rookie-jt-thomas-arrested-marijuana

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=ycn-10962830


----------



## poledriver

*American arrested for allegedly smuggling cocaine in alcohol*

*American arrested for allegedly smuggling cocaine in alcohol*

An American man has been arrested at Auckland Airport with cocaine worth nearly $1 million.

29-year-old Peter Rhee was arriving from the US.

Customs officials searched him after finding inconsistencies in two bottles of alcohol he had, and not giving a legitimate reason for his visit.

When tested, the alcohol gave a positive match for cocaine which was suspended in the liquid.

Drug Investigations Customs Manager Mark Day says the interception is another great example of customs officers' vigilance to prevent illicit drugs coming in.​
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10785692


----------



## TheLostBoys

poledriver said:


> *American arrested for allegedly smuggling cocaine in alcohol*
> 
> An American man has been arrested at Auckland Airport with cocaine worth nearly $1 million.
> 
> 29-year-old Peter Rhee was arriving from the US.
> 
> Customs officials searched him after finding inconsistencies in two bottles of alcohol he had, and not giving a legitimate reason for his visit.
> 
> When tested, the alcohol gave a positive match for cocaine which was suspended in the liquid.
> 
> Drug Investigations Customs Manager Mark Day says the interception is another great example of customs officers' vigilance to prevent illicit drugs coming in.​
> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10785692




Either customs was tipped off or when you're smuggling drugs in, you better have a great & believable reason for your visit.......a big part of smuggling stuff in is the reason why you are visiting the country.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

xanax is a great way to keep those hands from shaking when you got a cool million worth of coke on you too


----------



## poledriver

*Firing squad fear for Australian drug accused*

*Firing squad fear for Australian drug accused - Bali*

A VICTORIAN man could face the death penalty after allegedly being caught carrying dozens of drug-filled capsules in his stomach in Bali.
Authorities expect that Ballarat-born Edward Norman Myatt, 54, will be hit with serious charges after allegedly being caught with the capsules at Denpasar's Ngurah Rai Airport.
Mr Myatt last night was in custody in the Indonesian city, where a succession of Australians have ignored warnings about drug smuggling and found themselves in dire trouble.
Serious drug offenders can face the death penalty by firing squad.

Authorities said Mr Myatt was arrested after landing in Bali on a flight from the Thai capital of Bangkok.
He was ushered from Tuesday's flight into a secure area for a preliminary examination before being taken to hospital. A grim-faced Mr Myatt was later led by investigators to a police station.
Indonesian police sources said he was allegedly carrying a large quantity of drugs on his body, concealed inside tiny capsules. Mr Myatt is alleged to have swallowed some of the capsules.
Police were yesterday still waiting for Mr Myatt to pass remaining capsules.

The contents of the capsules are expected to be analysed in coming days.It is not clear why he had come under the scrutiny that led to police checks.
Mr Myatt had not been charged late last night.

A Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade spokeswoman said consular officials were seeking approval to offer assistance to Mr Myatt.
"Indonesian authorities detained a 54-year-old Victorian man at Denpasar Airport on 28 February and expect to charge him with drug offences," the spokeswoman said.
"Consular officials in Bali are seeking access in order to offer consular assistance to the man."

Mr Myatt is the latest in a long list of Australians picked up on drug smuggling allegations at Ngurah Rai Airport in recent years.
Among those arrested since 2005 have been the Bali Nine, cannabis mule Schapelle Corby and a NSW teenager charged last year and since released.
Melbourne lawyer Julian McMahon, who represents Andrew Chan and Myuran Sukumaran, of the Bali Nine, said the early stages after being arrested were important in Bali.
"He'll need legal representation and he'll need to be very sensible in how he conducts himself. They (local police) regard the way you conduct yourself as important," he said.
If charged, it is unclear whether Mr Myatt would be taken to the notorious Kerobokan jail because of recent rioting by inmates.​
from here


----------



## poledriver

*Three charged for importing 8.4 kilograms of heroin into AUS*

*Three charged for importing 8.4 kilograms of heroin into AUS*


The Australian Federal Police (AFP) has charged three men for allegedly importing approximately 8.4 kilograms of heroin into Australia from Vietnam.

A 20-year-old Regents Park man, 21-year-old Belmore man and 21-year-old Campsie man are scheduled to appear in Sydney Central Local Court today.

On 22 February 2012, Customs and Border Protection officers examined an airfreight consignment which arrived at the Sydney Airport facility from Vietnam, containing four wooden crates.

The examination revealed anomalies within the walls of two of the wooden crates. Presumptive testing of a white powder found concealed in the walls tested positive for heroin.

The matter was referred to the AFP for investigation.

Police will allege the consignment was delivered to an address in Campsie on Monday (27 February 2012). It was then moved to an address in Regents Park, where it will be alleged in court that the men took possession of the delivery.

The AFP executed search warrants on residential premises in Campsie and Regents Park, where the men were subsequently arrested.

The 20-year-old Regents Park man and 20-year-old Campsie man have been charged with the following offences:

• Importing a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug, namely heroin, contrary to section 307.1 of the Criminal Code Act 1995. 
• Attempting to possess a commercial quantity of an unlawfully imported border controlled drug, namely heroin, contrary to section 307.5 by virtue of section 11.1 of the Criminal Code Act 1995.

The 21-year-old Belmore man has also been charged with attempting to possess a commercial quantity of an unlawfully imported border controlled drug.

The maximum penalty for these offences is life imprisonment and/or an $825,000 fine.

Further forensic testing will be undertaken to confirm the exact weight and purity of the substance.​
http://www.customs.gov.au/site/mediaRelease220120229.asp


----------



## poledriver

*Woman charged with importing methamphetamine in statues into AUS*

*Woman charged with importing methamphetamine in statues into AUS*

A Victorian woman is scheduled to appear in Melbourne Magistrate’s Court today for allegedly attempting to import approximately five kilograms of methamphetamine into Melbourne concealed in her luggage.

On Tuesday, 28 February 2012, Customs and Border Protection officers examined the woman’s luggage during a baggage check when she arrived at Melbourne International Airport on a flight from Vietnam.

During examination of the woman’s suitcase and three cardboard boxes, Customs and Border Protection officers smelt a strong odour coming from statues contained within the cardboard boxes.

A sample was taken from one of the statues and initial presumptive testing indicated the presence of methamphetamine.

The woman was referred to the Australian Federal Police (AFP) where she was charged with importing a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug, contrary to section 307.1 of the Criminal Code Act 1995.

The maximum penalty for this offence is life imprisonment and/or a $825,000 fine.

Further forensic testing will be undertaken to confirm the exact weight and purity of the substance.​
http://www.customs.gov.au/site/mediaRelease20120229.asp


----------



## poledriver

*AUS - Five arrested over $5m drug bust*

*AUS - Five arrested over $5m drug bust*

Police have arrested five people following a major drug bust in Melbourne's western suburbs.

Four properties were raided in Cairnlea and Maidstone where 5 kilograms of heroin and ice were seized.

The drugs are thought to be worth more than $5 million.

One woman and four men are in custody, assisting police with their inquiries.​
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-03-02/five-arrested-over-drug-bust/3864988


----------



## poledriver

*AUS - Drugs seized en route to Mardi Gras*

*AUS - Drugs seized en route to Mardi Gras*

Sydney police have seized at least $100,000 worth of drugs they say would have been distributed at this weekend's Mardi Gras parade.

The drugs include cannabis and cocaine, and four men have been arrested and charged after searches in Leichhardt, Surry Hills, Paddington and Bondi.

In one search warrant at a Paddington business, police allegedly found 10 ounces of cocaine as well as $100,000 in cash.

A 40-year-old Leichhardt man, arrested on Tuesday with one ounce of cocaine in his car, has been charged with supplying a commercial quantity of a prohibited drug, dealing with the proceeds of crime and other drug-related offences.

He was granted bail to appear in Sydney's Central Local Court on April 12.

A 35-year-old Rose Bay man was also charged with the same offences and was granted to appear in Downing Centre Local Court on Friday.

Two men from Surry Hills, aged 34 and 63, were issued court attendance notices for possession of a prohibited drug and are due to appear in Downing Centre Local Court on March 21.​
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-03-01/drugs-seized-en-route-to-mardi-gras/3863560


----------



## poledriver

*AUS - Police seize 100kg of precursor chemical - Drug Squad*

*AUS - Police seize 100kg of precursor chemical - Drug Squad*

Drug Squad detectives have seized 100kg of a precursor chemical that they estimate would have been enough to make methylamphetamine, or "ice", worth up to $76 million.

Following an investigation by Strike Force Polmont, detectives attended a car park in Brenan Street, Smithfield, about 3.15pm yesterday (Thursday 1 March 2012).

During a search of a car at the scene, detectives seized 100kg of granular iodine.

Police will allege the chemical was destined to be used in the manufacture of “ice”.

They estimate this amount of iodine would enough to manufacture 76kg of the drug, with an estimated street value of $76 million.

Police arrested two people – a 29-year-old Smithfield man and a 41-year-old Albion Park Rail woman – at the scene. They were both taken to Fairfield Police Station.

The woman was released pending further inquiries.

The man was charged with possess amount of precursor prescribed by regulations and possess precursor intend to use in manufacture/production.

He was bailed to appear at Fairfield Local Court on 26 March 2012.

Investigations are continuing.

Strike Force Polmont, headed by the State Crime Command Drug Squad’s Chemical Operations Team, is an ongoing investigation into the manufacture of prohibited drugs.​
here


----------



## poledriver

*AUS - Police seize cannabis worth $6.6 million during Coffs Harbour leg of the Cannab*

*AUS - Police seize cannabis worth $6.6 million during Coffs Harbour leg of the Cannabis Eradication Program*

Police have seized more than $6 million worth of cannabis in the Coffs/Clarence region during raids there as part of the 2011-2012 Cannabis Eradication Program.

Strike Force Hyperion comprises detectives from the Drug Squad’s Cannabis Team, with assistance from the NSW Police Air Wing, Police Dog Unit and local area commands from the Northern Region.

From Sunday 26 February 2012 to Thursday 1 March 2012, Strike Force Hyperion targeted cannabis crop sites throughout the Coffs Harbour hinterland

A total of 3321 plants, some up to 2.5 metres high, were located and seized by police during the operation. 

The total estimated potential street value of the plants seized is $6.6 million. All plants seized by police have been now been destroyed.

Police also issued a number of court attendance notices for cultivate prohibited plant. Investigations are continuing.

Drug Squad Commander, Detective Superintendent Nick Bingham, said the Cannabis Eradication Program for 2011/12 was ongoing with further crop sites in northern NSW to be targeted.

“This week’s operation in the Coffs/Clarence area has been a great success, stopping more than 
$6 million of cannabis reaching NSW streets,” Det Supt Bingham said.

“That’s what this program is all about – disrupting the cannabis supply chain in NSW by targeting the source.”

The Cannabis Eradication Program has been running since the mid 1980s with the NSW Police Force preventing more than $230 million worth of cannabis reaching NSW streets.​
here


----------



## poledriver

*AUS, VIC - Major drug haul in western suburbs*

*AUS, VIC - Major drug haul in western suburbs*

Detectives from the Drug Task Force have seized illicit drugs believed to be valued in excess of $5 million this morning after warrants were executed in the western suburbs.

Four properties in Maidstone and Cairnlea were raided earlier today and approximately 5kg of heroin and methylamphetamine (Ice) was located.

A luxury car was also seized from one of the addresses.

Five people have been arrested, including a woman in her 30s, a man in his 20s and three other males aged in their late 40s to early 50s.

The group is still in custody and is assisting police with their enquiries.

Investigators believe the haul has made a significant impact on distribution in the western suburbs.​
here


----------



## poledriver

*AUS, N.T. - Police Uncover Huge Haul of Cannabis*

*AUS, N.T. - Police Uncover Huge Haul of Cannabis*

A vehicle apprehended by Southern Traffic Operations Members in conjunction with Members from the Dog Operations Unit, the Substance Abuse Intelligence Desk and Drug Intelligence Unit on the Stuart Highway has uncovered more than 15 kilograms of Cannabis.

The vehicle was stopped at a checkpoint 20km north of Alice Springs on Tuesday as part of an ongoing operation to disrupt the supply of illicit substances to communities in the Northern Territory.  Drug Detection Dog Otto had a positive reaction to the vehicle and a search was conducted.

Initial checks allegedly uncovered a small amount of Cannabis in the car and upon a more thorough inspection Detectives have allegedly found 3 carry bags stuffed with 35 – one pound cryovacced packages on the roof rack.

Superintendent Michael White said the seizure is significant and one of the largest Cannabis finds made by the Northern Territory Police since 36 kilograms were uncovered in a ute tray near Mataranka in 2007.

“At this early stage in our investigations we believe the drugs were destined for Darwin and possible distribution to remote communities where profits would have been maximised.”

Police estimate the value of the Cannabis to be $225,000 to $400,000 depending on where they were to be sold.

A 64 year-old man has been remanded in custody to appear in the Alice Springs Magistrate Court on March 7th.

“Police have a zero tolerance to people who profit from the supply and sale of drugs in the Northern Territory.”  Superintendent White concluded.”​















here


----------



## poledriver

*Australian drug accused paraded in Bali*

*Australian drug accused paraded in Bali*

AN Australian man allegedly caught attempting to smuggle more than a kilo of hashish into Bali is believed to be a long-term drug mule, Indonesian authorities say.
Edward Myatt, from Ballarat in Victoria, is likely to be charged with drug trafficking, which could see him face the death penalty.
The 54-year-old was detained on Monday afternoon after arriving at Bali's Ngurah Rai Airport on a flight from Delhi, which had transited in Bangkok.

Mr Myatt, handcuffed and dressed in an orange prison shirt, made no comment on Friday as he was paraded before the media at a Customs office in Denpasar.
The contents of 72 capsules, which Mr Myatt had swallowed, were also presented by authorities on Friday.

It is alleged just over 1kg of hashish was recovered from 71 capsules, while another capsule contained about seven grams of methamphetamine, commonly known in Australia as ice.
The head of Customs at Ngurah Rai Airport, Made Wijaya, said on Friday that authorities also now believed Mr Myatt was heavily involved in a drug-smuggling ring.
He said he had made similar trips in the past, having been to Bali six times in recent years.

"He's a courier. But he is shielding his network information in Indonesia," Mr Wijaya said.
He said Mr Myatt had aroused suspicion almost immediately upon his arrival in the airport terminal.
"He was not in a hurry, but always observing the (Customs) officers. He wasn't aware that our officers were also observing him closely. His action was very suspicious."
Customs had initially suspected that he was carrying methamphetamine, but said initial tests had revealed the majority of the capsules contained hashish.

Mr Wijaya also revealed that Mr Myatt had attempted to escape custody on Monday night while being transported to a hospital in Denpasar where he was to be X-rayed after he was initially suspected of carrying drugs.

"On the way to the hospital ... the suspect tried to run away. We chased him. Because he didn't know the area, he jumped into a pool. Our officer also jumped to the pool."
Mr Myatt is likely to be held at Kerobokan jail after he is charged.
The jail already houses 12 Australians - the Bali Nine, as well as the Gold Coast's Schapelle Corby, and Sydney's Michael Sacatides, who was jailed for 18 years in 2011 after he was caught with 1.7kg of methamphetamine secreted in his luggage.

Sacatides had also arrived on a flight from Bangkok.
Another Australian man, Graeme Michael Pollock from Darwin, was given a six-month sentence on Wednesday after he was busted at his hotel in Kuta Beach last September with a small amount of methamphetamine.​
http://www.news.com.au/travel/news/australian-drug-accused-paraded-in-bali/story-e6frfq80-1226287412935


----------



## poledriver

*THAILAND - 3 arrested with 200,000 speed pills*

*THAILAND - 3 arrested with 200,000 speed pills*

Police arrested three men with 200,000 speed pills in their possession in Chiang Rai's Mae Sai district on Friday, Pol Col Thanomsak Yospen, the Mae Sai police chief, said.

Acting on a tip-off, Mae Sai and narcotics suppression officers hid in wait in front of the immigration checkpoint near the Mae Sai - Tachilek bridge in Mae Sai district.

They spotted a white van crossing the bridge from Tachilek as predicted, and followed it to the Regina Hotel in tambon Wiang Phang Kham.

At the hotel, the driver, identified later as Surachet Taluang, 52, was met by Chamras Prompanya, a hotel security guard, and they both took two plastic bags out of the van.

Police then moved in for a search and found out the two bags contained 200,000 speed pills.

The two said they were paid 60,000 baht to deliver the drugs to a person they named as Thongdee Sriwichai in Mae Sai district, Pol Col Thanomsak said.

Mr Thongdee was later arrested.  He admitted to having ordered the speed pills from Myanmar and the drugs were to be further sent to Bangkok, the Mae Sai police chief said.

Police investigations were continuing.​
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/local/282560/3-arrested-with-200000-speed-pills


----------



## poledriver

*THAILAND - 4.2m speed pills seized in 2 police operations*

*THAILAND - 4.2m speed pills seized in 2 police operations*

Drug suppression authorities seized altogether more than 4.2 million methamphetamine pills in two separate actions in Chaing Rai province on Friday.

In Chiang Rai, police seized a little over 4 million speed pills after giving chase to three vehicles which sped past a checkpoint at about 1.30am.

Pol Col Surachet Topunyanont, the acting Chiang Rai police chief, said police and para-military rangers from Mae Chan district manning the checkpoint on the Mae Ai - Mae Chan road gave chase to one pick-up truck and two motorcycles after they did not stop for a search.

They later found the runaway vehicles abandoned on the road to Ban Yao Pong Pa Khaem.  There was no sign of the drivers or passengers.

They found 34 packs in the back of the pick-up truck. They contained 60 bags containing 4,080,000 amphetamine tablets.

Pol Col Surachet said the drugs were believed to have been smuggled across the border from Myanmar into Thailand via Mae Chan district.

Also  in Chiang Rai, police arrested three men with 200,000 speed pills in their possession in Chiang Rai's Mae Sai district on Friday, Pol Col Thanomsak Yospen, the Mae Sai police chief, said.

Acting on a tip-off, Mae Sai police and narcotics suppression officers hid in wait in front of the immigration checkpoint near the Mae Sai - Tachilek bridge in Mae Sai district.

They spotted a white van crossing the bridge from Tachilek as predicted, and followed it to the Regina Hotel in tambon Wiang Phang Kham.

At the hotel, the driver, identified later as Surachet Taluang, 52, was met by Chamras Prompanya, a hotel security guard, and they both took two plastic bags out of the van.

Police then moved in for a search and found out the two bags contained 200,000 speed pills.

The two said they were paid 60,000 baht to deliver the drugs to a person they named as Thongdee Sriwichai in Mae Sai district, Pol Col Thanomsak said.

Mr Thongdee was later arrested.  He admitted to having ordered the speed pills from Myanmar and the drugs were to be further sent to Bangkok, the Mae Sai police chief said.

Police investigations were continuing.

Deputy PM Chalerm Yubamrung, who is in charge of nationwide drug suppression, said today he is certain the war-on-drugs national agenda will achieve its goal in one year, as promised by the government.

He said this success would be the result of cooperation between police forces and the army in building a barbed wire fence along the northern border which will limit smugglers' entry routes into Thailand.

The increased border protection would funnel the traffickers into more checkpoints, leading to more arrests.

He said that he would be visiting Chiang Mai next week to meet with authorities and the administrations of eight northern provinces to discuss drug issues.

He said he has made the war-on-drugs a regional agenda with the ultimate goal to stop the widespread presence of illicit  drugs in Thailand by guarding the border.

He also said that he would be paying more attention to cough medicine and other medicines that contain  ingredients that could be used for drug production. Police would be looking to stop both outbound drug  ingredients and inbound drugs.

Mr Chalerm said two suspects had been arrested in today's seizure of four million methamphetamine pills in Chiang Rai. Two others were still on the run but had been identified and police would obtain warrants for their arrest.

He said he had told police to exercise restraint in the pursuit  and to avoid extrajudicial killing.​





http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/local/282568/huge-drug-hauls-in-north


----------



## poledriver

*AUS, SYD - Man arrested over illicit drug importation, manufacture*

*AUS, SYD - Man arrested over illicit drug importation, manufacture*

A man will face court today charged with importing an illicit precursor chemical and manufacturing the drug ‘ice’ in a clandestine laboratory.

The arrest follows a joint agency investigation conducted by detectives from the State Crime Command’s Asian Crime Squad under Strike Force Gretel; the Australian Customs and Border Protection Service; and the NSW Crime Commission into the ongoing illicit importation and supply of pseudoephedrine by Asian-organised crime syndicates in Sydney.

About 7am yesterday (Friday 2 March 2012), Asian Crime Squad detectives and Australian Customs and Border Protection Service officers executed search warrants at two units in the same apartment block in Burwood.

At the first unit, police seized documents and cash before arresting the 26-year-old male resident.

Inside the second unit, police located a clandestine laboratory that they will allege was being used to manufacture the drug methylamphetamine, also known as ‘ice’. They also located 20kg of a type of pseudoephedrine called ContacNT.

Police will allege that the man was importing the pseudoephedrine from overseas for the purpose of manufacturing and supplying “ice”.

The man was taken to Burwood Police Station, where he was charged with manufacture large commercial quantity of prohibited drug, and knowingly deal with the proceeds of crime. He was also charged with the Commonwealth offence of importing a prohibited precursor chemical

The man was refused bail to appear in Parramatta Bail Court today.

The NSW State Crime Command’s Acting Asian Crime Squad Commander, Detective Acting Superintendent Con Galea, said the operation was a great example of agencies working together.

“This was an effective multi-agency operation to prevent drugs reaching the streets of NSW, where they can cause considerable harm to the community.”

Customs and Border Protection National Manager of Investigations, Kingsley Woodford-Smith, said, “This operation sends a strong deterrence message to those attempting to import or manufacture illicit substances in Australia.”​
here


----------



## poledriver

*AUS, SYD - Man in court on drug charges - Redfern RES*

*AUS, SYD - Man in court on drug charges - Redfern RES*

A man is due to appear in court later today after he was found allegedly carrying drugs in Surry Hills overnight.

Earlier this year, police attached to the Redfern Region Enforcement Squad (RES) initiated an investigation into the large-scale supply of prohibited drugs within the Sydney metropolitan.

About 8pm yesterday (Friday 2 March), a 23-year-old man was stopped in Riley Street, Surry Hills, and searched.

Police will allege he was carrying ecstasy tablets, cannabis, MDMA, ketamine, and gamma-hydro-oxybuturate, commonly known as GHB.

He was arrested and a search warrant was executed at his home unit nearby.

During the search police seized an estimated three litres of GHB, more than 150 ecstasy tablets, cocaine, cannabis and ketamine. Police also seized cash, nun-chucks, mobile phones and computers.

The man was charged with:

Two counts of supplying a prohibited drug (ecstasy and cocaine);

One count each of:

Commercial supply of a prohibited drug (ecstasy and GHB);

Possession of a prohibited drug (ketamine, cannabis, ecstasy, GHB);

Possession of prescribed restricted substance (Xanax);

Possess a prohibited weapon; and,

Dealing in the proceeds of crime (cash).

He was bail refused to appear at Parramatta Local Court later today.​
here


----------



## poledriver

*AUS, Perth - Police seize drugs worth tens of millions*

*AUS, Perth - Police seize drugs worth tens of millions*

Police have seized drugs worth tens of millions of dollars from a Perth storage unit.

About 18 kilograms of methamphetamine and more than half a million dollars in cash has been found hidden in the unit at a facility in Redcliffe in Perth's east last month.

The search was part of an ongoing investigation with the New South Wales police.

Detective Senior Sergeant Brett Ranford from WA's Organised Crime Squad says it is a significant seizure.

"I believe these drugs were destined for Perth streets," he said.

"As it stands now the value of it is six million dollars or thereabouts, however if you break it down into the street value of those 364,000 drugs deals, we're talking in excess of 36 million dollars so quite significant dollar figures here."​





here


----------



## poledriver

*Australian facing possible death sentence in Malaysia*

*Australian facing possible death sentence in Malaysia*

A 32-year-old man from Perth faces a possible death penalty after being arrested in Malaysia on suspicion of selling drugs.

The man was arrested by police last Thursday during a raid on a coffee house in Kuala Lumpur.

A spokesman for the Department of Foreign Affairs has confirmed the arrest, but says as far as he is aware no charges have been laid at this stage.

He confirmed that under Malaysia's tough drug laws, the man faces the death penalty if he is charged and convicted of selling methamphetamine.

Three Australian men have been executed in Malaysia for drug trafficking in the past 25 years.

Brian Chambers and Kevin Barlow, both from Perth, were hanged in 1986, and Michael McAuliffe from Sydney was executed in 1993.

All three were convicted of trafficking heroin.​
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-03-05/australian-facing-possible-death-sentence-in-malaysia/3868510


----------



## 23536

^why is it that none of the Australian newspapers have reader comments?  I've noticed the same about New Zealand papers.


----------



## poledriver

A good point. Most of the sites I visit to get the busts from (ABC, Aus Federal Police, Aus Customs, NSW, QLD, West OZ, Sth OZ etc Police force media sites) do not allow comments at all, and the NZ papers don't seem to either afaik. 

Some Aussie newspapers do allow selective commenting on articles, some of our (Aus) regional and state newspapers seem to allow comments alot more tho.

Edit > Just noticed the NZ Herald is accepting comments for 'certain' articles now, not sure if they have always done this or if it is a new thing for them.


----------



## poledriver

*Malaysia says Western Australian man may face death*

*Malaysia says Western Australian man may face death*

MALAYSIAN police have confirmed a Western Australian man "tentatively charged" with trying to sell 225g of methamphetamine could face the death penalty.
Malaysian Police Narcotics Supt Nafisah Adam said today that former Perth man Dominic Jude Christopher Bird, 32, was being held in custody, along with three local men.
They were all arrested last Thursday over a string of alleged drug offences.

Supt Nafisah said Bird had been caught with a large quantity of methamphetamine "in his hands" at a coffee shop in the Malaysian capital of Kuala Lumpur, and that a search of his nearby house had uncovered a "smaller volume" of drugs and led to the arrests of three local men.

Under Malaysian law, a person convicted of possessing more than 50g of methamphetamine is declared a drug trafficker and faces a mandatory death sentence.
Supt Nafisah said the arrests were part of an ongoing anti-drugs operation, and that the men had been under surveillance for some time before their arrests.
"It's part of a team of investigation that was carried out," she said.

While Mr Bird and the other men had been "tentatively charged", official charges could follow chemical analysis of the seized substances.
"He is being held and tentatively we will charge him, but it depends on the contents of the substance on him," Supt Nafisah said.
"But I can say (if the drugs are confirmed), definitely he will be charged."

Supt Nafisah said under Malaysian law, the men could be held in custody for up to 14 days without charge while police continued to investigate them.
They are expected to initially appear in a magistrates court in Kuala Lumpur, but could be transferred to a higher court if serious charges are laid.
"If it's confirmed drugs, his case will be transferred to a higher court," Supt Nafisah said.
"Yes, they could face the death penalty if convicted."

Australia's Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade (DFAT) confirmed on Monday Bird had been arrested on March 1.
"Malaysian authorities arrested a 32-year-old Australian man from Western Australia for allegedly selling methamphetamines," a DFAT spokesperson said in Canberra.
"Consular officials in Kuala Lumpur are seeking access in order to offer consular assistance to the man.

"It is possible that he will be charged with Trafficking in Dangerous Drugs, Section 39B of the Dangerous Drugs Act 1952, which carries a mandatory death penalty upon conviction."
The West Australian newspaper, quoting Mr Bird's father, Clayton Bird, said he was unaware of his son's arrest and had not been able to contact him recently.
The paper reported that until six months ago, Mr Bird had lived with his father in the southern Perth suburb of Success, but had then moved into an apartment in the central suburb of Mt Lawley.
The paper also quoted Malaysian police federal narcotics director Noor Rashid Ibrahim as saying Mr Bird intended to smuggle drugs back to Australia.
"He is part of a group," the newspaper quoted Mr Noor Rashid as saying.

Supt Nafisah said she was not aware if Mr Bird's father planned to travel to Malaysia to see his son.
Malaysia has executed three Australians for drug offences in recent decades.

Kevin Barlow and Brian Chambers were hanged in July 1986, followed by Michael McAuliffe in June 1993.
Asked about the case on Monday, Acting Foreign Minister Craig Emerson declined to go into details.
"We will provide, as we always do, every consular assistance to every Australian citizen but beyond that, it would be wrong for me to speculate about the nature and causes of the apprehension of this man," Dr Emerson told reporters in Canberra.

"Let the justice system take its course."​
here


----------



## mattnotrik

235360287471352662 said:


> ^why is it that none of the Australian newspapers have reader comments?  I've noticed the same about New Zealand papers.



No UK papers allow comment on cases that are currently open or proceeding by law


----------



## poledriver

*NZ - Court told: It's not P, it's an energy drink*

*NZ - Court told: It's not P, it's an energy drink*







> The Far North man told police he was just trying to make an energy drink when police found equipment used to make methamphetamine, the High Court has heard. File photo



A Far North man claims he was just trying to make an energy drink when police discovered equipment used to manufacture methamphetamine in his house, the High Court has been told.

Crown prosecutor Mike Smith told a jury in the High Court at Whangarei yesterday that Linton McIntyre, 50, was spoken during a police investigation into the manufacture of methamphetamine, or P, in the mid-Far North in 2009.

McIntyre has denied charges of attempting to manufacture methamphetamine, possession of equipment to make P and possession of precursor substances.

Mr Smith said police searched McIntyre's house near Moerewa and found chemicals, utensils and equipment.

On December 21, 2009, police had gone to the house and saw two pots bubbling away and a pink liquid evaporating in the sun.

Mr Smith said officers moved back and called a specialist unit.

When spoken to, McIntyre claimed he making an energy drink he had been producing for years from a recipe given to him.


The pots were part of extracting pseudoephedrine from pharmacy substances such as cold and flu medicines, Mr Smith told the jury.

Police also recovered buckets, glassware and equipment used to manufacture the drug from sheds at the property.

Mr Smith said McIntyre knew the items recovered by police were used to produce the drug, although the law did not require McIntyre to know the chemical formula for making methamphetamine.

Earlier Justice Peter Woodhouse urged the jury to keep an open mind and to reach their decision solely on the evidence before the court.

The trial is set down for a week.

- NORTHERN ADVOCATE​
here


----------



## poledriver

*AUS, QLD - Man jailed over drug trafficking bid*

*AUS, QLD - Man jailed over drug trafficking bid*

A man who pleaded guilty to trying to traffic 3,000 methylamphetamine pills from the Gold Coast to Cairns in far north Queensland, was jailed yesterday.

The Supreme Court in Cairns heard Matthew John Anthony, 29, agreed to a one-off 'courier' job, with a friend who was part of a network of drug dealers targeting Queensland, Sydney and Melbourne.

In December 2009, police investigating the network monitored the men as they travelled from Cairns to the Gold Coast.

Anthony was caught in Brisbane trying to return to Cairns with 3,000 methylamphetamine pills in his backpack.

Prosecutor Roger Griffith said they had a potential street value of $60,000 to $90,000.

Justice Jim Henry sentenced Anthony to two years in jail.

However, he said he believed Anthony had turned his life around since being caught and set a parole date after three months.​
here


----------



## poledriver

*THAILAND - Two more arrests, drugs seized*

*THAILAND - Two more arrests, drugs seized*






An arrest on Monday led to the capture of two more suspects yesterday, along with 130,000 ya ba tablets and 2 kilograms of "ice" worth Bt45 million, police said.

Itthipat Damnui, 41, and Sitthisak Thaennak, 35, were arrested in the Sombat Buri Condominium in Nonthaburi's Bang Bua Thong district, following the Metropolitan Police Area 9 officers' arrest of Jarukit Reungronghiranya, 32. He had been nabbed with 20,000 ya ba tablets and 100 grams of crystal meth on Monday night, and told police of his accomplices' hiding place.

Police also seized a pistol and a Ford Fiesta in yesterday's sting.

Itthipat told police he owed Bt3 million to a drug-dealing gang and was working off his debt by transporting drugs. He told police he got the drugs from a Bang Kwang Prison drug network member identified only as Thoon.

Meanwhile, Pongpat Salakjit, 31, was arrested at 1.30am in Nonthaburi's Muang district along with a pistol, 15 bullets and 18 ya ba tablets. Police said he had tried to ride a motorcycle through a checkpoint and pulled the gun but was shot by police in the left leg.​


----------



## poledriver

*AUS, NSW - Man, woman charged after cannabis bust - North Coast*

*AUS, NSW - Man, woman charged after cannabis bust - North Coast*

Police have arrested and charged a man and woman after seizing cannabis worth more than $1million from two north coast properties.

Detectives attached to Coffs/Clarence Local Area Command executed search warrants on neighbouring properties on Stuart Road at Lawrence, north of Coffs Harbour, yesterday (Tuesday 6 March 2012).

They allegedly seized 500 cannabis plants and more than 10kg of cannabis leaf.

The drugs have an estimated potential street value of around $1.1million.

Police arrested a man and woman and took them to Grafton Police Station for questioning.

The 53-year-old man was subsequently charged with:

Cultivate prohibited plant (commercial quantity);
Supply a prohibited drug;
Supply cannabis;
Possess cannabis;
Supply a prohibited drug; and
Possess unregistered firearm.
The 63-year-old woman was charged with:

Cultivate prohibited plant (commercial quantity); and
Supply cannabis.
The pair was conditionally bailed to appear in Maclean Local Court on 10 April 2012.​
here


----------



## poledriver

*NZ - Multi-million dollar cocaine supply network busted*

*NZ - Multi-million dollar cocaine supply network busted*






A multi-million dollar cocaine trafficking syndicate has been shut down after the arrest of four people in a trans-Tasman police operation.

Police said the drug syndicate was using New Zealand as a stop off point for cocaine shipments travelling between South America and Australia.

It is believed it was responsible for trafficking more than 18 kilograms of cocaine seized by the Australian authorities in the past few months, police said.

One of its members was arrested when Auckland Customs intercepted 2kgs of cocaine - with a street value of $1.5 million - on its way to Australia last week, police said.

Three more men have now been arrested in New Zealand as a result of the seizures and investigations on both sides of the Tasman, police announced this afternoon.

Those arrested include two Australians, aged 27 and 49, a 26-year-old Brazilian resident 
in Australia and a 23-year-old year old Brazilian.

Charges against them include importing a class A controlled drug, conspiracy to export a class A controlled drug and possession and supply of a class A controlled drug.


Detective Inspector Bruce Good said he was happy with the international cooperation involved in shutting down the operation.

"Our combined efforts we have prevented a significant drug operation from continuing to operate and expand."

Customs drug investigations manager Mark Day said the cocaine border seizure was a significant success for enforcement agencies.

"This success comes down to the determination and hard work of everyone involved in this multi-agency operation."

Police worked with the Organised Financial Crime Agency of New Zealand (OFCANZ), the Australian Federal Police and Queensland Police Service and the Australian and New Zealand Customs services on the investigation.​
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10790433


----------



## poledriver

*AUS, SYD - Man charged after police raid two houses seizing cocaine, cannabis and cas*

*AUS, SYD - Man charged after police raid two houses seizing cocaine, cannabis and cash*

A man has been charged after police raided two central Sydney properties yesterday seizing more than $1 million worth of cocaine, cannabis and cash.

Strike Force Matron was established by the Surry Hills Region Enforcement Squad in October 2011 to investigate the supply of cocaine within the Eastern Suburbs and Sydney CBD.

About 11:45pm last night (Wednesday 7 March 2012), police arrested a man at a residence in Gloucester Street, The Rocks.

During a search of the home police allegedly located 28 grams of cannabis, an amount of cash and personal documents.

They also searched a hire car which was allegedly being used by the man and located 127 individual deals of cocaine.

Another search warrant was conducted at a house in Sutherland Crescent, Darling Point where police seized 2.5kg of cocaine and 2kg of cannabis.

Police will allege the cocaine has an estimated potential street value of more than $1million.

The 54-year-old man was arrested and charged with a number of offences including supply large commercial quantity of prohibited drug and supply indictable quantity of prohibited drug.

He was refused bail to appear in Central Local Court today (Thursday 8 March 2012).

Investigations by officers attached to Strike Force Matron are continuing​
here


----------



## poledriver

*Media Release: Australian and NZ authorities disrupt major cocaine syndicate*

*Media Release: Australian and NZ authorities disrupt major cocaine syndicate*

More details from the article 2 above;

This is a joint media release with the Australian Federal Police, Australian Customs and Border Protection and Queensland Police Service.

Three people have been arrested in Queensland and a further three have been arrested in New Zealand in relation to allegedly conspiring to import marketable quantities of cocaine into Australia.

The alleged offenders were arrested as part of a joint investigation involving the Australian Federal Police (AFP), the Organised Financial Crime Agency of New Zealand (OFCANZ), Australian and New Zealand Customs services, and the Queensland Police Service (QPS).

Code-named Operation Ashby, the international investigation began late 2011 when a 29-year-old Brazilian man was arrested by AFP officers at Brisbane International Airport and charged in relation to the possession of 1,950 grams of cocaine. 

Subsequent enquiries by a joint AFP, Queensland Police and Australian Customs and Border Protection Taskforce linked this importation to a large organised crime group suspected to be involved in regular importations of cocaine into Australia with distribution networks in Queensland and New South Wales. It was also found that the syndicate was using New Zealand as a staging point to coordinate distribution of cocaine into Australia.

In the lead up to yesterday, four Australian men had been arrested in Australia and one man had been arrested in New Zealand in relation to this syndicate and 18 kilograms of cocaine was seized. On Tuesday, 6 March 2012 (yesterday), Australian authorities executed eleven search warrants and arrested three more men at the Gold Coast and Tweed Heads, seizing about $445,000 (counting has not yet been finished) in cash. In New Zealand, three men were arrested yesterday in Auckland and Wellington.

AFP National Manager Serious and Organised Crime Kevin Zuccato said that this case highlights the success of collaboration between Australian agencies and their international partners.

“This investigation is a prime example of how working with our counterparts to identify and seize border controlled drugs can halt organised crime and protect the Australian community,” Assistant Commissioner Zuccato said.

Australian arrests and court details

A 26-year-old Australian man and two 30-year-old Brazilian Men will face the Southport Magistrates Court today (Wednesday, 7 March 2012) charged with offences including:

Conspiracy to Import a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug, contrary to Section 307.1 and Section 11.5 of the Criminal Code Act 1995 (Cwth)
Trafficking in a substance, the substance being cocaine, contrary to Section 302.4 of the Criminal Code Act 1995 (Cwth)
Dealing in money suspected to be proceeds of crime, contrary to Section 400.4 of the Criminal Code Act 1995 (Cwth)
The penalty for these offences ranges from 10 to 20 years imprisonment.​
here


----------



## poledriver

*AUS, SYD - Cannabis seized after house fire - Bonnyrigg Heights*

*AUS, SYD - Cannabis seized after house fire - Bonnyrigg Heights*

Officers from Strike Force Zambesi have seized over 200 cannabis plants after a house fire in Sydney’s south-west last night.

About 10pm yesterday (Thursday 8 March 2012), police and emergency services were called to a house on Cabramatta Road, Bonnyrigg Heights, due to a fire.

Police from Fairfield Local Area Command as well as NSW Fire and Rescue attended the scene and found the premises alight.

The fire was contained in the ceiling of the lounge room of the home.

Once inside, police discovered the home was being used to grow cannabis plants using the indoor hydroponic method.

Police also discovered other rooms which they allege were being prepared for growing cannabis. An unlawful electrical by-pass was also allegedly detected, and rendered safe by technicians.

Officers from Strike Force Zambesi attended and seized 208 cannabis plants, with a potential street value of $695,000.

Inquiries are continuing into the incident

Strike Force Zambesi is an initiative by the South West Metropolitan Region in collaboration with Local Area Commands to conduct an eradication of enhanced indoor hydroponic cannabis houses within the South West Metropolitan Region.

Strike Force Zambesi was formed in April 2011 and to date has seized 11,300 cannabis plants with an estimated street value of $35,001,000 and 232kg of cannabis head with a street value of $1,895,000.

Thirty-six persons have been arrested and 32 have been charged with cultivation, possess prohibited drugs, fraud matters and steal electricity offences. Three were released without charge.​
here


----------



## poledriver

*AUS, QLD - Man jailed over cannabis trafficking*

*AUS, QLD - Man jailed over cannabis trafficking*

A north Queensland man has been sentenced to two-and-a-half years in jail after pleading guilty to drug trafficking charges.

Cameron Andrew Dunn pleaded guilty in the District Court in Mackay to several charges, including trafficking cannabis.

The court was told police intercepted a number of phone calls that led to a raid on Dunn's home in June last year, where they found 11 grams of cannabis, a mobile phone, plastic bags and cash.

During a police interview, Dunn admitted selling $10,000 worth of cannabis over a six-month period, making $1,200 profit.

In sentencing, judge Julie Dick took into consideration Dunn's "considerable" cooperation with police, saying they would not have been aware of the trafficking if he had not admitted to it.

He will be eligible for parole after serving six months.​
here


----------



## poledriver

*Australian investigated over Malaysia drug claims*

*Australian investigated over Malaysia drug claims*

Malaysian police are investigating whether an Australian man arrested in Kuala Lumpur last week was trying to set up an international drug-trafficking operation.

Police have not yet formally charged former Perth man Dominic Bird after he was arrested for allegedly selling methamphetamine to undercover Malaysian police last week.

Police assistant commissioner Kang Chez Kiang from the Malaysian drug squad says a charge is expected to be laid in the next few days after the substance he was allegedly caught with is tested.

Under Malaysian law, he can be held for up to two weeks before charges are laid.

If he is found guilty, Bird will face the death penalty.

AUDIO: Australian faces death penalty after drug arrest in Malaysia (AM)
"He was arrested while trying to sell drugs to one of our police operatives and not formally charged yet but will do so in due time," he said.

"We do need to get some more information pertaining to where he sourced the drug from, who he is working with, whether he is trying to bring the drugs out of this country. That is the whole thing that we want to tie up."

Police say they are also investigating where Bird obtained the substance he is alleged to have had in his possession, and what intent he may have had to distribute it elsewhere.

Mr Kang says police do not have "full evidence" that he wanted to transport the drugs from Malaysia to Australia.

"We are working on that and there is some indication but I cannot confirm to you on this one yet," he said.

Two men arrested at the same time are also being held accused of possession of one gram of methamphetamine each, which would attract a lesser charge.

Under Malaysian law more than 50 grams attracts a charge of trafficking.

Malaysian Bar Council president Chee Wee Lim says Bird will find it difficult to fight the death penalty if tests prove he was carrying the 228 grams that has been alleged.

"If indeed he is caught with the material as alleged then any number of presumptions under the law arise and really he may be facing an uphill task during the trial," he said.

It is understood a lawyer has been appointed to represent him.

The death penalty is mandatory for those found guilty of drug-trafficking in Malaysia after all appeals are exhausted.​
here


----------



## poledriver

*NZ - Homemade cannabis unit dumped by road*

*NZ - Homemade cannabis unit dumped by road*

Paranoid cannabis growers dumped a homemade hothouse beside a North Canterbury road.

The 2m x 2m plywood growing unit, complete with 20 mature plants, was found on Kings Rd, just off State Highway 1, at Omihi.

Constable Craig Newman, of Amberley Police, said the occupants of a light rental truck were seen unloading the heavy unit and residents tipped off police.

"I think somebody has got nervous that police were about to execute a search warrant and decided to get rid of any evidence," he said.

Constable Newman said it was not unusual for police to find abandoned hydroponic cannabis systems "but not with mature plants due to be harvested".

"You would expect they would have taken the plants. Obviously it was all done in a hurry. Someone's got paranoid."

Lined with tinfoil and pink Batts, the box housed healthy 1m plants growing in soil-filled fish bins with lamps, a watering system and timers.

Constable Newman said the set-up was undergoing a forensic examination.

"We're confident we'll find fingerprints or DNA."​
here


----------



## poledriver

*AUS, S.A - Drugs, firearms and an array of knives seized at Davoren Park*

*AUS, S.A - Drugs, firearms and an array of knives seized at Davoren Park*

Police have reported a 21-year-old man from Davoren Park for drug and firearms offences. 

As a result of enquiries in relation to drug matters, police searched the man's house yesterday and located five cannabis plants being grown hydroponically. 

A further search of the address revealed stolen firearms which included two sawn–off shotguns and a replica pistol. 

Ammunition as well as an array of knives, illegal weapons and other drugs were found and seized by police. 

The man has been reported for cultivate cannabis, numerous firearm offences, possess prohibited articles and other drug possession offences. 

He will appear in the Elizabeth Magistrates Court at a later date.​





here


----------



## rocketqueen

^SWEET JESUS!  Takes paranoia to a whole new level! I have to laugh, I am sorry, unbelievable...

The time that this cat is gonna do for just the sawed off shotgun...


----------



## 23536

I think he just liked nice weapons.  I had a cache similar to that one because I liked collecting them.

The hilt on the katana all the way to the right is entirely too long.  It'll catch on your sleeve while you're swinging it.


----------



## rocketqueen

What I would really like to know is what those vials are.  Any guesses?


----------



## poledriver

ill have a guess at steroids? Could be anything tho, might be a liquid substance in them, or a powder who knows.

Looks like a crack / meth pipe a bit below?


----------



## poledriver

*Tentative drug charges for Australian in Malaysia*

*Tentative drug charges for Australian in Malaysia*

An Australian man arrested in Malaysia last week has been tentatively charged with drug use and trafficking, which attracts a mandatory death penalty.

Dominic Bird, formerly from Perth, was arrested allegedly selling methamphetamine to an undercover officer in Kuala Lumpur last week.

A Malaysian Narcotics Bureau spokesman says Bird was charged under Section 39 B of the Dangerous Drugs Act.

The charges remain tentative because police are still awaiting the results of chemical tests on the substance that Bird is alleged to have been carrying.

The purity and weight of any drugs found will have significance because amounts over 50 grams attract a mandatory death penalty.

Bird briefly faced a magistrate on Friday morning and will face court again on May 21.

No bail will be allowed.​
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-03-09/tentative-drug-charges-for-australian-in-malaysia/3880462


----------



## poledriver

*Detained Australian in Malaysia 'blindfolded, slapped'*

*Detained Australian in Malaysia 'blindfolded, slapped'*

The lawyer for an Australian man being held on suspicion of drug trafficking in Malaysia says his client has been subjected to humiliating treatment while in custody.

Dominic Bird, who goes by his middle name of Jude, was arrested in an undercover police sting more than a week ago and has been charged with drug use and trafficking, which attracts a mandatory death sentence.

His barrister, Muhammed Shafee, has told the ABC his client complained of assault aimed at embarrassing and humiliating him.

"They placed a blindfold over his eyes and they put an ... empty inverted box over his head and they were just slapping around the box," he said.

"I was very surprised that this particular technique was used on a foreigner and obviously a case that would blow up into public limelight."

Mr Shafee is still waiting for police to produce the results of tests on drugs that were allegedly seized from his client.

He says access to Mr Bird granted by the courts is being refused by Malaysian police.

"They placed a blindfold over his eyes and they put an ... empty inverted box over his head and they were just slapping around the box."

AUDIO: Barrister Muhammed Shafee (AM)
"The court gave a very specific order allowing visits by the solicitor for two hours a day from yesterday right up to the 15th. And when we requested for the time to us to visit him, yesterday being the first day when the order abides, the police officers have denied us," he said.

"I made the observation, even when he was with me the first time ... I noticed his eyes were darting everywhere. He seemed to be like a frightened bird in a cage, looking everywhere except to us, as though someone is overseeing him.

"From the mouth of Jude, all I know was that of the occasion where one of the three who were arrested was assaulted in front of him and the second complaint he had was when he himself on the 5th was assaulted, not so much for assaulting but rather to embarrass and to humiliate him."

Mr Shafee says his client denies the charges levelled against him.

"He denied that he was trafficking in any drugs. Of course he did not deny that he was there but he was there for some other innocent purpose.

"He did not traffic in the drug that he was alleged to be found with."

"He seemed to be like a frightened bird in a cage, looking everywhere except to us, as though someone is overseeing him."

Barrister Muhammed Shafee
He says if Bird is found guilty, there is no way of getting around the death penalty.

"In terms of the judicial proceeding there is no way around it," Mr Shafee said.

"Of course the discretion of sentencing has been removed from the judiciary because it is a mandatory death sentence.

"I've always held the view that capital punishment is no longer tenable in the modern world and especially mandatory death sentences. It's certainly something that ought to be got rid off."​
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-03-10/detained-australian-in-malaysia-blindfolded-slapped/3881310


----------



## poledriver

*Drug man in Kiwi bar staff plan*

*Drug man in Kiwi bar staff plan*

A businessman charged with smuggling 5kg of cocaine earlier bought a quarter share in a Colombian bar and promised to staff it with Kiwis.

Tony Wilkinson, 42, and his girlfriend Kirsty Harris, 25, were formally charged in a federal court in the US last week with possession of cocaine to distribute after being arrested on the Aurora cruise ship in San Francisco on January 25. They entered not guilty pleas but have indicated they may change their pleas.

Wilkinson, who formerly owned bars in Ponsonby, went into partnership with Colombian Luis Alberto Rodgers Barrios last May.

Speaking from Colombia, Barrios said Wilkinson approached him to buy a 25 per cent stake of his Balcon De La Salsa bar in the resort town of Cartagena, a notorious spot on drug trafficking routes.

Barrios said Wilkinson promised to bring bartenders from New Zealand to work in the bars.​
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10791260


----------



## poledriver

*Police search storage facility after cocaine bust*

*Police search storage facility after cocaine bust*

Police are trying to track the activities of an Australian couple allegedly linked to an international cocaine syndicate who are believe to have stored "items of interest'' somewhere in Auckland.

Beaumont Basil Blake and Kathryn Anne Iorfino have been located by police - Blake has been arrested and police are speaking to Iorfino - but police want to know about their activities in the Auckland area from February 28 until March 4.

Detective Senior Sergeant Chris Cahill confirmed they were suspected to be linked to a drug bust last week in which 2kg of cocaine destined for Australia was found on a "drug courier'' in Auckland.

"They were in Auckland all of last week basically and we believe they have stored items which are of interest to us somewhere in Auckland,'' he said.

Last week's cocaine seizure and arrest followed a series of busts in Australia over the past few months in which over 18kg of cocaine originating from the syndicate was seized.


As a result of investigations undertaken on both sides of the Tasman, three other men were arrested in New Zealand.

Charges laid range from importing a Class A controlled drug, Conspiracy to export a Class A controlled drug, and possession and supply of a Class A controlled drug.

Australian police said the syndicate was using New Zealand as a "staging point'' to coordinate distribution of cocaine into Australia.

Mr Cahill said he was confident the New Zealand arrests would spell an end to the New Zealand side of the operation.

"We're comfortable we've successfully dealt with the New Zealand side. The Australians have had very good success but they may have further success as well.''

It was not thought any of the drugs seized had been intended for the New Zealand market, "but it was probably only a matter of time before the lucrative price that cocaine can fetch in New Zealand would have led to some being sold here,'' Mr Cahill said.

The New Zealand bust was the result of a joint operation involving the Organised Financial Crime Agency of New Zealand (OFCANZ), Australian Federal Police, Queensland police and Australian and New Zealand Customs.

The 2kg of cocaine would have been worth over $1.5 million once it was cut and distributed on the streets, police said.

The cocaine seizure is the latest in several recently with links to New Zealand.
Last month an American man was caught at Auckland International Airport with up to $1 million-worth of liquid cocaine hidden in tequila bottles.

In December, five people - including two men who were contractors helping to rebuild Christchurch - were arrested after more than $1 million of the drugs was found hidden in the suitcase of a man who arrived on a flight from Chile.

That cocaine haul came three months after a 37-year-old Colombian woman died in Auckland Hospital after an internally concealed package of cocaine burst inside her.
And two New Zealanders, Tony Wilkinson, and Kirsty Harris, were arrested along with an Australian man after nearly 6kg of cocaine was found during a search of a P&O cruise liner docked at the Port of San Francisco last month.

Police would like to hear from anyone who has information about Blake, who is an Australian citizen and may have used Australian identification, or Iorfino, who may have used either Australian or Italian identification.​
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10790518


----------



## rocketqueen

poledriver said:


> ill have a guess at steroids? Could be anything tho, might be a liquid substance in them, or a powder who knows.
> 
> Looks like a crack / meth pipe a bit below?



NICE SPOTTING!  That is, indeed, a standard issue meth pipe.  A new one or one that has been thoroughly cleaned, that is.  Well, not to generalize meth users, but some of my more extreme brethren DO have a HUGE affinity for weapons.  The reason for it is paranoia is my guess.


----------



## rocketqueen

poledriver said:


> *Tentative drug charges for Australian in Malaysia*
> 
> An Australian man arrested in Malaysia last week has been tentatively charged with drug use and trafficking, which attracts a mandatory death penalty.
> ​




Just curious, but what does "tentatively" being charged with a crime?  When they file charges on me, there is no hesitation or tentativeness; it is done with a certainty. lol​


----------



## poledriver

Yeah ur right about it being a meth pipe, some people over here call them crackies or crack pipes even tho its for meth smoking, some silly slang we use. We dont generally have crack over here in AUS afaik, maybe because we are so far away and coke is so expensive, not too sure. Crack pipes are just the stem part tho right, with a dirty end on it. From what i've seen on shows/docos/movies/pictures anyway. crackheads gone wild. hehe.

The 'tentatively' part may be because the drugs are still being tested for purity and weight from what the 1st article says, and that he might be facing the death penalty which it says is mandatory if its illegal drugs and over 50 grams by what i read i think. Wonder what happens if its salt crystals or something. They guys fucked anyway tho. Long time in jail or death by the sounds of it. Even if it is or was bunk product he'd still get done with some crime I would imagine. I'll update if I see anymore on it.


----------



## poledriver

*NZ - Businessman on drugs charges*

*NZ - Businessman on drugs charges*

A wealthy businessman has been charged with smuggling enough drugs from Thailand to cook up to $17 million of methamphetamine.

Gary John Read is to be committed to trial next week on 16 charges, including importing pseudoephedrine, possession of methamphetamine for supply, conspiracy to manufacture methamphetamine, participating in an organised crime group and recklessly firing a gun.

The party pill king is alleged to be the head of an international drug dealing syndicate, who obtained pseudoephedrine - the main ingredient of P - from overseas, supplied it to meth cooks, then sold the finished product at wholesale level.

Read owns a $1.5 million mansion in Thailand and police have seized three homes in Tauranga and several cars, original artworks worth $100,000, and are examining an antique gun collection.

However, Read's prized Harley-Davidson motorcycle is missing.

The Weekend Herald can now reveal details of the evidence police gathered against the 44-year-old.

Detectives from the Organised and Financial Crime Agency say Read organised 77 packages of pseudoephedrine to be smuggled into New Zealand between June 2009 and last September.


Family and friends in Auckland, Waihi, Tauranga and Hamilton acted as "catchers" for the drug packages from Thailand.

Some of them believed the parcels were herbal products.

Read is the director of NZ Party Pills Ltd and internet Sales Ltd, a company which specialised in herbal supplements and legal highs.

Read allegedly smuggled more than 32kg of pseudoephedrine over that time.

Police estimate between 16kg and 24kg of P could be manufactured from the amount.

At $700 a gram, it would have been worth up to $17 million.

When the armed offenders squad swooped on Read's home in Tauranga last September, he was allegedly found in the kitchen with a package of 1.8kg of pseudoephedrine.

The arrest was made soon after the precursor drug was upgraded from class C to class B, lifting the maximum prison sentence from eight to 14 years.

But Read has also been charged with conspiracy to manufacture methamphetamine and possession of the Class-A drug for supply, a charge which carries a maximum penalty of life imprisonment.

Police say that shortly before his arrest, he was seen in a garden area near the intersection of 15th Ave and Cameron Rd in Tauranga.

They later found a plastic container buried in the undergrowth. It held seven bags of methamphetamine each weighing an ounce (28.5g). An ounce is sold at wholesale level for $10,000 to $15,000.

Bugged phone conversations and text messages revealed a close relationship between Read and his 24-year-old daughter, Kahsharn.

She became embroiled in a dispute with another young woman in Tauranga and turned to her father for help.

Read allegedly enlisted a third woman to intimidate her. She placed a hose through an open window and caused nearly $10,000 of damage.

She also visited the woman several times and warned her to stay away from Kahsharn Read - who has been jointly charged with her father with burglary and importing pseudoephedrine.

A dispute between Read and another man also emerged from the intercepted phone conversations.

While waiting to pick up a woman from an address, Read became involved in an altercation with her partner and allegedly fired a pistol. He has been charged with discharging a firearm with reckless disregard.

Read is in custody, while his daughter and another woman Jade Brady, 29, were released on strict bail conditions.

Brady is charged with possession of methamphetamine, cannabis and benzylpiperazine (BZP) for supply, a joint charge with Read of the supply of methamphetamine, and possession of a stun gun.

Three others - Veronica Mirindi, 44, Sivakumar Thuraichamy, 45, and Brian Dereck Read, 43 - are charged with importing pseudoephedrine and participating in an organised crime group.

All six are to be committed for trial next week.

Gary John Read

* 16 charges
* Accused of importing 32.5kg of pseudoephedrine ...
* ... enough to cook 16kg to 24kg of methamphetamine.​
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/crime/news/article.cfm?c_id=30&objectid=10791083


----------



## rocketqueen

poledriver said:


> *
> 
> Police estimate between 16kg and 24kg of P could be manufactured from the amount.
> 
> At $700 a gram, it would have been worth up to $17 million.
> 
> imprisonment.
> 
> They later found a plastic container buried in the undergrowth. It held seven bags of methamphetamine each weighing an ounce (28.5g). An ounce is sold at wholesale level for $10,000 to $15,000.
> 
> *


*

Meth is not $700 a gram.  AT BEST $150 but usually around $80.  Where do they get these prices from?  And, more importantly, when I bury my deceased pets in the yard, why can't I ever come across a couple of ounces of meth???  Life is not fair.

Ya, the meth pipe has a bubble on the end.  I am not sure why a person could not smoke crack with a meth pipe, though.  The pipe you refer to that is straight is called a "straight shooter" here in the States.  One or both ends are black from the carbon deposits from the heat source used, usually a lighter.  Sometimes resin, too, from the crack.

I wonder if you can smoke crack with a meth pipe and smoke meth with a crack pipe?  I know the reasons why it is done the way it is done, but is it possible that technically speaking the two pipes are interchangeable?*


----------



## rocketqueen

poledriver said:


> Wonder what happens if its salt crystals or something. They guys fucked anyway tho. Long time in jail or death by the sounds of it. Even if it is or was bunk product he'd still get done with some crime I would imagine. I'll update if I see anymore on it.



Sorry about the double post, but I have been unsuccessful in my attempts to quote from two different posts.  

Anyhoo, to answer you question, *my* understanding is that you will still be charged accordingly, even if it is just salt crystals.  Here in the US when you sell a $20 of crack to a law enforcement officer, even if it turns out to be chips of drywall, you are still charged with distribution if you have the dope already on you.  If you go score the shit from someone else while the undercover officer waits, you are charged with TRAFFICKING!  OUCH!  I saw a dude get popped on COPS doing what I just described, and they charged him with trafficking.  They sure did.  Does anyone know if my interpretation is correct?


----------



## poledriver

The prices they come up with are a joke most of the time. 

Yeah I imagine you are right about getting busted even if the drugs are or were bunk.


----------



## poledriver

*AUS VIC - Police catch Future drug offenders*

*AUS VIC - Police catch Future drug offenders*

A Passive Alert Detector (PAD) dog operation at the Future Music Festival today has resulted in more than 40 people being apprehended for drug offences.

Of the 45 people arrested, 36 were referred to a drug diversion program while four people were interviewed in relation to possession of a drug of dependence and, charged and bailed to attend court at a later date.

Drugs seized at the Flemington Racecourse event included more than 90 ecstasy tablets, a quantity of amphetamines, cocaine, cannabis, GHB and a small amount of prescription drugs and steroids.

Members from the Traffic Drug and Alcohol Section also conducted drug testing of drivers outside the event.

Of the 45 motorists drug tested, six of those returned a positive sample, revealing drugs such as methylamphetamine and cannabis in their system.

The drivers, all male and aged between 20 and 35 will have to await further results to determine the status of their driver licenses.

Seven other drivers were fined for a number of offences including a 24-year-old Footscray woman who was detected driving an unregistered vehicle with false number plates whilst being unlicensed.

A P-Plater was also fined for driving a high-powered Holden sedan as well as failing to comply with his passenger restriction.​
here


----------



## GBM

K woah why the hell is almost every report coming out of Austrailia? Do people suck at being a mule in Aus or are the drug cops just that much more on the ball?


----------



## poledriver

hehe. Nah it's just cos i'm adding most of the atm. And i'm from Australia. I'm trying not to add smaller ones, altho that one above your post from the festival is pretty shit, a festival with 45,000 odd people and that's all they caught? Not worth posting. I was hoping others might come across some busts from their countries and add them here too sometime. 

I also add ones from NZ and Asian countries when i come across them. But yeah I mostly find Aussie ones.


----------



## poledriver

Here's one from the DEA site...


----------



## poledriver

*Gulf Cartel Plaza Boss Convicted in Texas*

*Gulf Cartel Plaza Boss Convicted in Texas*

BROWNSVILLE, TX– Rafael Cardenas Vela, 38, a plaza boss for the Gulf Cartel has pled guilty to participating in a long-term drug conspiracy, Javier Peña, Special Agent in Charge of the Houston Division of the Drug Enforcement Administration and Kenneth Magidson, United States Attorney for the Southern District of Texas announced today along with Jerry Robinette, Special-Agent-in-Charge for Immigration and Customs Enforcement - Homeland Security Investigations.

During his plea, Cardenas Vela - aka Junior, Commandante 900 and Rolex - admitted he occupied a position as a principal leader of a criminal enterprise, known as the Gulf Cartel, headquartered in Matamoros, Tamaulipas, Mexico, which imports, warehouses, transports, and distributes ton-quantities of cocaine and marijuana from Mexico into the United States.

Cardenas Vela is the nephew of Osiel Cardenas Guillen, convicted of federal drug charges by the Southern District of Texas in 2010, and Ezequiel “Tony Tormenta” Cardenas Guillen.

Specifically, Cardenas Vela pled guilty to conspiracy to possess with intent to distribute more than five kilograms of cocaine and more than 1,000 kilograms marijuana. Cardenas admitted to being a part of this conspiracy from at least in or about January 2000 until his capture by United States authorities on Oct. 20, 2011.

“The more significant traffickers our agents can lock up and put away in jail, the safer our streets and communities will be in the long run,” said Peña. “Today is a good day for law enforcement across the country.”

“This conviction represents our continuing efforts in working with our law enforcement partners to weaken the cartels influence on drug trafficking and other related criminal activity within our district and along the Southwest border,” said Magidson. “We remain steadfast in our resolve and will continue to vigorously prosecute those individuals that seek to circumvent the laws of the United States.”“Today’s guilty plea by Cardenas is one more example of Homeland Security Investigation’s commitment to partner with the Rio Grande Valley law enforcement community to attack the command and control structure of the Gulf Cartel and to minimize its ability to use our community as a safe haven,” said Robinette.

During his plea, Cardenas Vela further admitted that he and others helped manage and maintain cocaine and marijuana transportation and distribution cells established in the United States that acted as smaller operational units within the larger organization. Cells were located in various cities including but not limited to Houston, Brownsville, and McAllen, Texas, as well as northern cities throughout the United States.

The Gulf Cartel, as led in part by Cardenas Vela, also collected and transported millions of dollars in United States currency which represented the proceeds from the distribution and sale of cocaine and marijuana in the United States. Once the drug proceeds were collected at various points within the United States, the money would be transported to Mexico to further the aims of this criminal enterprise.

Cardenas Vela occupied a position as a plaza boss for the Gulf Cartel over the last several years in various places including San Fernando, Rio Bravo and Matamoros, Tamaulipas. A plaza boss is the lead representative for the Gulf Cartel in a particular region or town and is in charge of maintaining control of the region for to ensure the safe passage of the Cartel’s narcotics. The plaza boss also extracts a “piso,” (payment) by others who want to transport narcotics or operate businesses in that region. To accomplish this, the plaza boss is responsible for making recurring bribe payments to Mexican law enforcement and local officials, as well as recruiting, outfitting and maintaining command and control of the Cartel’s employees in that region.

According to the factual basis in support of his plea today, Cardenas Vela was the Plaza Boss for the San Fernando Tamaulipas region for several years leading up his transfer to Rio Bravo, Tamaulipas in June 2010. San Fernando is an important thoroughfare in Northern Mexico and narcotics commonly pass through San Fernando on their way to Cartel collection points along the Rio Grande River. In June 2010, Cardenas assumed Plaza Boss leadership of Rio Bravo, an area along the Rio Grande River east of Reynosa, Mexico. Rio Bravo’s location on the United States-Mexico border has made it a common collection point for a good share of the Gulf Cartel’s narcotics prior to passage into this country. Cardenas Vela maintained command and control of the Rio Bravo Plaza until March 2011.

The internal struggle for power that began after the death of his uncle, Ezequiel Cardenas Guillen, in November 2010 continued within the Gulf Cartel and Cardenas Vela and elements allied with him began to fight with elements associated with Jorge Eduardo Costilla Sanchez - aka El Cos. It was during this struggle that Cardenas Vela ousted Jose Luis Zuniga, aka Wicho, from leadership of Matamoros and assumed control. During this feud, the Zetas unsuccessfully attempted to gain control of the Control-Ramirez and Reynosa Plazas. Cardenas ultimately fled into the United States in May 2011 to escape the power struggles in Northern Mexico and was able to maintain control of the Matamoros Plaza through the use of daily emails to key leadership within the cartel.

Upon his Oct. 20, 2011, arrest in Port Isabel, Texas, cell phones and ledgers were seized from Cardenas and from searches of residences associated with Cardenas which establish evidence as to his narcotics trafficking. A phone toll analysis demonstrated connectivity with several active and ongoing drug investigations and a ledger was also analyzed that indicated the personnel structure of the armed and unarmed individuals under Cardenas’ control as well as the purchase of weapons, protective equipment, vehicles and gasoline for these vehicles. In an effort to conceal their illegal activities, this organization utilized the vehicles which had hidden compartments to conceal the cocaine, marijuana and currency which was being transported.

The Cardenas elements of the Gulf Cartel would purchase approximately 70-80 kilograms of cocaine a month in southern Mexico. Small vehicles were utilized to transport smaller amounts, between 16-20 kilograms at a time, so as to reduce the risk of large seizures on the way to the Texas/Mexico border.

The members of the criminal enterprise encoded their written and oral drug related and conspiratorial communications to further shield themselves from law enforcement detection. They used aliases and call signs during their communications to protect their identities from law enforcement agencies. In order to further the aims and goals of this criminal enterprise, the aid of law enforcement authorities was solicited to provide information and protection for the organization's criminal activities in exchange for the payment of money and/or gifts. Specifically, Rafael Cardenas Vela directed payments to various individuals related to law enforcement in Mexico. The Cartel also incurs costs to properly equip its members, including the purchase of bullet proof vests, grenades, tactical vests, bullet proof vehicles, weapons, ammunition, cell phones, radios, and salaries.

“Guardias” maintain surveillance on the Mexican Military for the Gulf Cartel and elements of the Gulf Cartel would also maintain video and audio surveillance at key areas throughout Matamoros to maintain surveillance and intelligence of law enforcement and rival gang’s activities. At the time of Cardenas’ arrest, it was discovered he had approximately 500 men equipped and ready to respond to his call.

Cardenas Vela stipulated that during his leadership, Cardenas contributed in excess of 150 kilos of cocaine and 1,000 kilos of marijuana, during which he obtained at least $5 million in drug proceeds as a result of this conspiracy.

U.S. District Judge Andrew S. Hanen, who accepted the guilty plea today, has set sentencing for June 18, 2012, at which time he faces a minimum of 10 years and up to life in prison, a fine of up to $10 million and up to five years of supervised release. Cardenas also agreed to a $5 million money judgment and the forfeiture of his interest in a real property on Bluewing Circle in Brownsville which was purchased with drug proceeds.

Cardenas has been in custody since his arrest where he will remain pending transfer to a U.S. Bureau of Prisons facility to be determined in the near future.

The case was investigated by the DEA, ICE-HSI, FBI and the Port Isabel Police Department. The case is being prosecuted by Assistant United States Attorneys Jody Young and Angel Castro.​
http://www.justice.gov/dea/pubs/states/newsrel/2012/hou031212.html


----------



## poledriver

*$900,000 fine for Australia’s largest importation of kava*

*$900,000 fine for Australia’s largest importation of kava*

A Tongan national male was sentenced, on Friday 9 March 2012, in the NSW Supreme Court for the illegal importation of almost four tonnes of kava into Australia with an estimated street value of over $2.5 million.

The Tongan national was fined $900,000 for illegally importing kava and making a false statement under the Customs Act 1901 (Cth).

“This is the largest seizure of kava in Australian history and it was a very significant find by Customs and Border Protection officers,” said Kingsley Woodford-Smith, Customs and Border Protection National Manager, Investigations.

“This detection has protected the people in our community from four tonnes of this potentially harmful substance,” said Mr Woodford-Smith.

The operation commenced in November 2008, when Customs and Border Protection officers targeted a consignment for examination at the Port Botany Container Examination Facility. The consignment, from Tonga was declared as ‘frozen vegetables’ however officers identified inconsistencies in the bags of vegetables. Upon further examination, it was discovered that many of the bags contained kava.

Kava is a shrub belonging to the pepper family, Piperaceae with the root or stump of the shrub contains kavalactones, which have sedative and muscle-relaxant effects. Excessive use of kava
is associated with a number of health-related problems including loss of muscle control, shortness of breath and irreversible kidney and liver damage as well as negative physiological and social impacts.​
http://www.customs.gov.au/site/120313mediarelease.asp


----------



## poledriver

*AUS, SYD -Two arrested, 5000 ecstasy pills seized - Middle Eastern Organised Crime Sq*

*AUS, SYD -Two arrested, 5000 ecstasy pills seized - Middle Eastern Organised Crime Squad*

Two men have been arrested and police have seized 5000 ecstasy pills worth a quarter of a million dollars as part of a Middle Eastern Organised Crime Squad (MEOCS) operation.

The MEOCS Target Action Group has been conducting investigations into drug supply and stopped a silver Commodore sedan on the M5 at Casula about 9.30pm yesterday (Tuesday 13 March 2012).

Officers spoke to the driver, a 36-year-old man, placing him under arrest when they discovered he was a suspended driver. A knife was also seized.

Police also arrested the passenger, a 32-year-old man, allegedly locating an implement used to smoke methylamphetamine (‘Ice).

Officers then searched the vehicle, allegedly locating 5000 tablets believed to be ecstasy. The drugs have an estimated potential street value of $250,000.

Both men were taken to Liverpool Police Station.

The 32-year-old man was charged with the large commercial supply of ecstasy and possession of an implement to administer prohibited drugs.

The 36-year-old man was charged with being a suspended driver and custody of a knife in a public place.

Both men were refused bail to face Liverpool Local Court today.​
here


----------



## rocketqueen

Wow that is a big ole bust of cocaine here in Texas!  I'll bet if I went looking I could not find coke anywhere!  Er, right.  lmao


----------



## rocketqueen

poledriver said:


> *NZ - Multi-million dollar cocaine supply network busted*



I am SO glad they included a photograph of cocaine with this story.  I had no clue as to what cocaine looked like.  Neither did my neighbors kid, who is four years old. (!)


----------



## poledriver

^ LOL.. And it's a stock photo as well.. Dunno why i bothered attaching that one.. hehe.


----------



## poledriver

*Haji Bagcho, One of World’s Largest Heroin Traffickers, Convicted on Drug Trafficking*

*Haji Bagcho, One of World’s Largest Heroin Traffickers, Convicted on Drug Trafficking, Narco-Terrorism Charges*

March 13 (Washington) – An Afghan national with ties to the Taliban was convicted today by a jury in U.S. District Court for the District of Columbia of conspiracy, distribution of heroin for importation into the United States and narco-terrorism, announced Assistant Attorney General Lanny A. Breuer of the Justice Department’s Criminal Division and Administrator Michele M. Leonhart of the Drug Enforcement Administration.

Haji Bagcho, from Nangarhar Province, Afghanistan, was investigated by the DEA for narcotics offenses.  The investigation revealed that Bagcho was one of the largest heroin traffickers in the world and manufactured the drug in clandestine laboratories along Afghanistan’s border region with Pakistan.  Bagcho sent heroin to more than 20 countries, including the United States.  Proceeds from his heroin trafficking were then used to support high-level members of the Taliban to further their insurgency in Afghanistan.

Beginning in 2005 and continuing for the next five years, the DEA, in cooperation with Afghan authorities, conducted an investigation of Bagcho’s organization.  With the help of cooperating witnesses, the DEA purchased heroin directly from the organization on two occasions, which Bagcho understood was destined for the United States. They also conducted several searches of residences belonging to Bagcho and his associates, recovering evidence consistent with drug trafficking. 

During one search, ledgers belonging to the defendant were found.  One ledger, cataloguing Bagcho’s activities during 2006, reflected heroin transactions of more than 123,000 kilograms, worth more than $250 million, according to Bagcho’s ledger.   Based on heroin production statistics compiled by the United Nations Office of Drugs and Crime for 2006, the defendant’s trafficking accounted for approximately 20 percent of the world’s total production for that year.

The investigation also obtained evidence that over several years, Bagcho used a portion of his drug proceeds to provide the former Taliban governor of Nangarhar Province and two Taliban commanders responsible for insurgent activity in eastern Afghanistan with cash, weapons and other supplies so that they could continue their “jihad” against western troops and the Afghan government.

“One of the world’s most prolific drug traffickers reign has come to an end,” said DEA Administrator Leonhart.  “Now Haji Bagcho will serve time behind bars on the same soil he sought to destroy with his drugs, and whose troops he sought to kill through his support to the Taliban.  DEA stands committed to stopping narco-traffickers like Bagcho and their funding of terror.”

“Haji Bagcho was a prolific and dangerous heroin manufacturer, trafficking in over 123,000 kilograms of the drug in 2006 alone,” said Assistant Attorney General Breuer.  “Moreover, he used proceeds from his crimes to fund Taliban insurgents and fuel their ongoing ‘jihad’ against the United States and others.  The effects of Bagcho’s criminal activity were felt all over the world, and today’s guilty verdict ensures that he will serve a lengthy prison term.”

A grand jury returned an indictment against Bagcho on Nov. 8, 2006, charging him with distributing heroin, knowing that it would be imported into the United States.  A superseding indictment returned on Jan. 28, 2010, added additional charges of conspiracy to distribute and distribution of heroin, knowing or intending that it would be imported in the United States, as well as engaging in drug trafficking knowing or intending to provide something of pecuniary value to a terrorist or terrorist organization.  Bagcho was brought to the United States on June 24, 2009.  He faces a mandatory minimum sentence of 20 years and a maximum of life in prison.  A sentencing hearing is scheduled before the Honorable Ellen S. Huvelle on June 12, 2012. 

The case was prosecuted by Trial Attorneys Matthew Stiglitz and Marlon Cobar of the Criminal Division’s Narcotic and Dangerous Drug Section. 

The case was investigated by the DEA Special Operations Division in the United States, with assistance from the DEA’s Foreign Deployed Advisory Support Team and Kabul Country Office in Afghanistan, the U.S. Embassy in Kabul, and in close cooperation with Afghan law enforcement.  The Criminal Division’s Office of International Affairs provided invaluable support.​
http://www.justice.gov/dea/pubs/pressrel/pr031312.html


----------



## poledriver

*THAILAND - Officials take action on missing hospital drugs*

*THAILAND - Officials take action on missing hospital drugs*

Authorities are taking action against those involved in the embezzlement of medicines containing pseudoephedrine from state hospitals amid concerns that the medications might be used to produce methamphetamine.

In Udon Thani, police are trying to track down Somchai sae Khow, a 41-year-old pharmacist based at Udon Thani Hospital.

He is accused of embezzling 65,000 pseudoephedrine-containing tablets from the hospital.

Somchai has been on the run since the alleged embezzlement came to light. The Office of the Narcotics Control Board (ONCB) ordered the seizure of Bt7 million cash in Somchai's bank account, as well as his car.

"We have found that he has also held shares in Udon Thani Hospital's Co-operative, and they are worth more than Bt3 million," Udon Thani police station superintendent Colonel Kowit Jarernwattanasak said yesterday.

Somchai Bhaesaj pharmacy, which was established by Somchai, remains open. His mother owns and operates the shop.

Asked where her son was, she said: "I don't know. But I believe he will turn himself in to police for sure."

The mother said her son should not be held solely responsible for all the missing medicines, as she believed other people were involved.

According to Kowit, Udon Thani Hospital reported that more than 37.6 million pseudoephedrine-containing tablets had gone missing during the past three years.

"More officials will be summoned for questioning," Kowit said.

Meanwhile, Kalasin Governor Somsak Suwansujarit instructed police and public-health officials to pursue seriously those involved in embezzling medicine.

"If officials are found guilty, their punishment will be harsher" than what other convicts would face, Somsak said.

He was speaking after an investigation revealed that up to 356,535 Actifed tablets went missing from Kamalasai Hospital. Actifed is a cold medicine containing pseudoephedrine.

"Each tablet can be used to produce three or four tablets of methamphetamine or [a quantity of] crystal meth," Kalasin public-health chief Dr Pisit Uawongkoon said.

He said that apart from Actifed, some other medicines had also gone missing from the hospital.

"I have launched a probe against three officials, all of whom have been transferred out of the hospital," Pisit said.

Kalasin police chief Pol Maj-General Kanisorn Noynart said evidence clearly suggested that officials responsible for medicine inventory must have been involved.

"But we have to determine which ones," he said. "Financial transactions of suspects will be cross-checked."

He said the National Police Office and ONCB would be asked to investigate the case jointly.​
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/nat...ction-on-missing-hospital-drugs-30178164.html


----------



## poledriver

*USA - Police shut down heroin operation in Fall River*

*USA - Police shut down heroin operation in Fall River*






Fall River police said Friday that they've shut down a heroin packing and distribution plant in the city.

Police from both Fall River and New Bedford raided the operation's base at 1434 Locust St.

Police said detectives seized 200 grams of heroin worth $52,000, cocaine and about $17,000 in cash.

Police said they've requested an arrest warrant for 24-year-old Daniel Gonzalez Ramos on drug trafficking and possession charges.​
http://www2.turnto10.com/news/2012/mar/16/police-shut-down-heroin-operation-fall-river-ar-967809/


----------



## poledriver

*USA - Police shut down synthetic marijuana manufacturing operation*

*Police shut down synthetic marijuana manufacturing operation*






A months-long investigation of a local business has led to multiple arrests and the seizure of more than $1 million worth of synthetic marijuana in Lafayette.

The Lafayette Metro Narcotics Task Force, along with the assistance of the Lafayette Police Department, Lafayette Parish Sheriff’s Office, the Louisiana State Police and the Louisiana Office of Alcohol and Tobacco Control, executed search warrants at two Smoke It stores, located at 4416 Johnston St. and 3366 Verot School Road. Search warrants where also served at residences which located in the 100 block of McDonald, 100 block of Hanover Square and 3000 block of W. Congress Street.

At the Johnston Street store, agents discovered that synthetic marijuana was being produced and packaged for sale. Agents located bulk packing material, devices used to seal the packages and about 250 pounds of bulk potpourri. Also located at this location was a large amount of cash ($73,630.00) and several thousand packets of synthetic marijuana which was being sold out of the store.

Agents also located a firearm inside the business.

The search of the Verot School Road store also resulted in the recovery of a large amount of synthetic marijuana and approximately $2,500 in cash

The search of one of the targeted residences resulted in the recovery of chemicals which are believed to be used to produce synthetic marijuana, a small amount of marijuana, a handgun, a rifle and a large amount of cash ($190,027).

The following subjects have been arrested based on the investigation into the business:

-- Holly Buller: Warrant for distribution of schedule I (synthetic cannabinoid)

-- Samer Mohd: Possession with intent to dist sch.I (synthetic cannabinoid); Money derived for drugs; Operation of a clandestine lab; Possession of marijuana; Illegal carrying of a weapon w/a CDS

-- Lacy Thomas: Warrant for dist. Of schedule I (synthetic cannabinoid)

-- Emad Yousef-Abdallah: Possession with intent to dist sch.I (synthetic cannabinoid); Money derived for drugs; Operation of a clandestine lab; Possession of marijuana

-- Emad Abdallah: Possession with intent to dist sch.I (synthetic cannabinoid); Illegal carrying of a weapon without a CDS; Money derived for drugs

-- Malek Abdallah: Possession with intent to dist sch.I (synthetic cannabinoid)

-- Ali Obeidat: Possession with intent to dist sch.I (synthetic cannabinoid); Illegal carrying of a weapon without CDS

-- Mahmoud Mahdi: Posession with intent to dist sch.I (synthetic cannabinoid); Money derived for drugs

Metro Agents recovered a total of 61,738 grams (136 pounds) of synthetic cannabinoid which has a street value of $1,042,960.00.​
http://www.theadvertiser.com/articl...n-synthetic-marijuana-manufacturing-operation


----------



## poledriver

*CA - Two pounds of pot, cash found on Brandon man*

*CA - Two pounds of pot, cash found on Brandon man*

Police stopped a vehicle and found two pounds of marijuana, plus a quantity of cash, as a result of an ongoing investigation.
The traffic stop happened outside of Brandon, but the driver was a Brandon man, police say.
A 22-year-old Brandon man is to appear in court on May 10 to face charges of possession for the purposes of trafficking, and possession of the proceeds of crime.​
http://www.brandonsun.com/breaking-news/Two-pounds-of-pot-found-on-Brandon-man-142928885.html?thx=y


----------



## poledriver

*USA - Longport man arrested in Atlantic City with pound of marijuana in car*

*USA - Longport man arrested in Atlantic City with pound of marijuana in car*

A Longport man was arrested in Atlantic City Friday after police found a pound of marijuana in his car.
Alfredo Borsani, 34, was pulled over on Magellan Avenue at 12:40 p.m. by Officers Thomas Moynihan and Darrin Lorady, Sgt. Monica McMenamin said. The one pound of marijuana was “packaged consisted with narcotic sales”, McMenamin said, and has an estimated street value of about $5,000.
Borsani also had more than $4,000 in cash with him, McMenamin said.
Borsani was charged with possession of marijuana and possession of a controlled dangerous substance with intent to distribute.​
http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/...cle_2d1bdf3e-6f97-11e1-b226-0019bb2963f4.html


----------



## poledriver

*USA - Police seize nearly 100 pot plants in Cle Elum*

*USA - Police seize nearly 100 pot plants in Cle Elum*






CLE ELUM, Wash. -- Police seized nearly 100 marijuana plants and indoor growing equipment after raiding a house in the Cle Elum.

Inside the found 43 full-grown plants as well as 50 smaller ones.

The pot has a street value of 55-thousand dollars.

Police have not yet made any arrests. The suspects, though, are Cle Elum residents.​
http://www.kimatv.com/news/local/Police-seized-nearly-100-pot-plants-in-Cle-Elum-142962445.html


----------



## poledriver

*ITALY - Drugs: fifteen-cultivated marijuana in the house, denounced Found eight pots*

*ITALY - Drugs: fifteen-cultivated marijuana in the house, denounced Found eight pots *

Google Translated -

(ANSA) - PHILADELPHIA (Vibo Valentia), MARCH 16 - Just 15 years, but had long since started a business of cultivating marijuana at his home in Philadelphia. And VI 'was denounced by the police who discovered the drugs during a search. 

On the balcony of the house had placed sixth in eight vessels which he had transplanted 64 plants of the drug, he was cultivating. The parents of fifteen have told police that they ignored what 'who was a child. (ANSA).​
http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/regioni/calabria/2012/03/16/visualizza_new.html_132862463.html


----------



## poledriver

*Penthouse Pet and Sydney model Simone Farrow (aka Starr) arrested in dramatic raid fo*

*Penthouse Pet and Sydney model Simone Farrow (aka Starr) arrested in dramatic raid for allegedly being drug ring boss*











WANTED for fleeing $150,000 bail, Penthouse Pet Simone Farrow, the alleged boss of a global drugs ring, was nabbed by police after a dramatic raid on the Gold Coast.

On the run for almost a month, the blonde swimsuit model was extradited to Sydney on Wednesday night after her arrest at a cheap hotel on the Gold Coast Highway.

Accused of trafficking "ice" in bags of bath salts from a plush Hollywood high-rise, an emotional Farrow broke down and pleaded her innocence on arrival at Sydney airport.

Flanked by two federal police officers, Farrow, 37, who has at least 19 aliases and a long-lost teenage daughter, claimed she only fled interstate because "someone was trying to murder me" (see story right).

Court documents tendered at one of Farrow's bail hearings in February reveal the ex-Ed Hardy beach babe had legally changed her surname to Lawson in November.

Police suspected this was a ruse to flee the country.Farrow is charged with importing "ice" into Australia and police allege she was the brains behind an "ongoing criminal enterprise" that involved at least seven people.

The Sunday Telegraph can reveal that one member of the alleged syndicate committed suicide in a Hollywood motel the day after being contacted by US authorities.

Bikini babe doctor Joseph Grech wants his $100K bond back

Court documents tendered at the bail hearing said Farrow allegedly asked about having bikies pursue a Victorian man over a five-figure drug debt.

The documents said the alleged enterprise was run from Farrow's apartment, located off Sunset Boulevard.

Police claim Farrow organised for high-grade crystal methylamphetamine, which was often piled up on desks in the apartment, to be mailed to NSW and Victoria hidden in parcels containing "bath products", "pants" or "small fountain kits".

Farrow allegedly developed a method of hiding the drugs inside the bath products, court documents said.

Buyers sent cash to Farrow through the post or made deposits at National Australia Bank branches into her bank account, the court heard.

More than $580,000 was put into her account between February 2009 and October 2010, court documents said.

Surry Hills man Mark Andrew Bolton, with whom Farrow formed such a close relationship that she called him "Dad", told police he paid the model more than $200,000 for drugs, court documents said.

Some of the alleged buyers never met Farrow.

The AFP investigated the leggy blonde after Customs intercepted seven Fed-Ex and United Postal Service packages which contained ice or chemicals used as a cutting agent for the drug.

Police allege the packages were posted to five people in Victoria and NSW. AFP documents say a further 39 "consignments" were sent to Australian recipients "under similar circumstances" but were not detected.

The AFP worked with officers from the US Drug Enforcement Administration to investigate Farrow and her company GlobalStarr.

USDEA officers visited GlobalStarr "accounts executive" Xander Rian at the San Vicente Inn in West Hollywood on October 14, 2009.

At midday the following day they contacted Rian again to arrange a 2pm meeting but arrived to find Rian dead after apparently committing suicide.

After compiling information from phone, bank and postage records, AFP officers arrested Farrow in October, 2009 when she arrived in Australia on a flight from Hawaii.

US agents raided Farrow's Hollywood apartment on October 15, 2009 and allegedly seized 85g of ice and documents relating to drug shipments, court documents said.

Farrow's assistant, Jessica Petit, said she had sent numerous packages to Australia on instruction from Farrow, court documents said. She said she saw "large amounts of ice" at Farrow's house and stopped working for her soon after.

After her arrest Farrow was bailed when a Moss Vale woman she met in jail put up $300,000 surety. That was dropped to $150,000, put up by barrister Anthony Renshaw and doctor Joseph Grech.

As a condition of her bail Farrow was to reside at Renshaw's Double Bay apartment before that was altered to allow her to live in Grech's Paddington property.

But that money was put at risk when Farrow failed to appear at two scheduled court appearances last month and went on the run.​
http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...g-drug-ring-boss/story-e6freuy9-1226302733421


----------



## poledriver

*AUS -Media Release: Can you help the AFP to find this man?*

*AUS -Media Release: Can you help the AFP to find this man?*

The Australian Federal Police (AFP) is appealing for public assistance to locate a 32-year-old Melbourne man wanted in relation to his alleged involvement in an international drug syndicate. The syndicate is responsible for importing cocaine and methamphetamine into Australia from Mexico.

Anthony Sitar is wanted in relation to Operation Revere, a joint investigation involving the AFP, Customs and Border Protection and Victoria Police in October last year.

Since the commencement of Operation Revere in October 2011, the AFP has seized 138kgs of pure ice and 15kgs of cocaine which was concealed as a liquid in beer bottles imported from Mexico into Melbourne Port. The AFP has also seized 13 firearms and arrested two males.

The AFP has a warrant for the arrest of Anthony Sitar, who is currently facing serious criminal charges relating to his involvement in this drug importation and the syndicate more broadly.

Sitar is described as being of Caucasian appearance, 185-190cm tall, athletic build, brown eyes, with shaved brown hair. He was last sighted in St Kilda, Melbourne in October 2011.​
http://www.afp.gov.au/media-centre/news/afp/2012/march/can-you-help-the-afp-to-find-this-man.aspx


----------



## poledriver

*BELGIUM - For almost 12miljoen euro cocaine seized*

*BELGIUM - For almost 12miljoen euro cocaine seized*

Google translated -

The investigation department of the customs and Excise Antwerp was a large drug shipment intercepted in the Waaslandhaven. The cargo was seized in mid-February already, but in the interest of the research was the Office of Dendermonde the news until Friday. 
These 118kilo uncut cocaine that was hidden in a container with eighty barrels of palm oil on 24januari shipped in the port of Santa Marta in Colombia. The Federal Judicial Police estimated the street value of around 11.8 million. 

"There were no suspects identified," said prosecutor spokesman Renzo Ottoy. "But of course this makes the subject of further research and informing the relevant foreign police forces, each in their field have initiated an investigation."​
http://www.standaard.be/artikel/detail.aspx?artikelid=6N3NC9J4


----------



## poledriver

*QATAR - Cocaine found in passenger’s stomach*

*QATAR - Cocaine found in passenger’s stomach*

"A transit passenger travelling from Brazil to Mali was apprehended by law-enforcement agencies at the Doha International Airport as he was carrying cocaine weighing two kilogrammes stuffed in capsules that were hidden in his stomach."

Read the full article:

http://www.thepeninsulaqatar.com/qatar/187368-cocaine-found-in-passengers-stomach.html​


----------



## poledriver

*Trinidad and Tobago - $1.5M drug bust at Tyrico Bay*

*Trinidad and Tobago - $1.5M drug bust at Tyrico Bay*

An early morning beach patrol resulted in a million dollar drug bust as officers attached to the Maracas Bay Police Station encountered men offloading marijuana at Tyrico Bay.

At around 4am on Friday, Corporal Maharaj and PC Williams noticed a pirogue heading towards Tyrico Bay.  The officers followed the vessel, and carefully looked on as they stopped at Fillete Fishing Depot. They made their move as the attempted to offload bags of marijuana onto the beach at Tyrico Bay.

The marijuana has an estimated street value of $1.5 million.

Superintendent John Daniels of the North Eastern Division, said two of the men were arrested while two others escaped.

Members of the Coast Guard and Blanchisseuse Police Station are assisting in the search for the escaped men and the pirogue.

Friday's drug bust was the second million-dollar marijuana seizure in one week. Last Saturday, Customs officers seized $1.5 million worth of marijuana during an exercise in Carenage.​
http://www.ctntworld.com/LocalArticles.aspx?id=39262


----------



## poledriver

*SAMOA - Two women in Samoa arrested over a suitcase full of marijuana*

*SAMOA - Two women in Samoa arrested over a suitcase full of marijuana*

Two women are in police custody in Samoa after they were found with a suitcase full of marijuana at the Salelologa wharf in Savaii earlier this week.
Assistant Police Commissioner, Leaupepe Fatu Pula, told the Samoa Observer, the two who are both from Fasito’o village in Upolu, had arrived on the ferry’s first trip from Mulifanua wharf Wednesday morning.
A police search of a large suitcase they were carrying found it fully packed with marijuana.
The estimated street value of the marijuana found was over 4,000 US dollars, about 10,000 Samoan tala.
The pair are now in custody awaiting their court appearance on the 28th of March.
Leaupepe says narcotics offenses are on the increase, and police will be on the lookout for sellers at the market and other parts of Salelologa.​
http://www.rnzi.com/pages/news.php?op=read&id=66879


----------



## poledriver

*PAKISTAN - FBR intelligence unit seizes Rs. 2.1 mln Opium*

*PAKISTAN - FBR intelligence unit seizes Rs. 2.1 mln Opium*






PESHAWAR: The Regional Office of Directorate of Intelligence and Investigation- FBR Peshawar Friday seized 21 Kg of foreign origin Opium worth Rs. 2.1 million arresting two peddlers.

The intelligence unit on a tip off that foreign origin Opium worth millions of rupees would be smuggled from FATA to Punjab by using Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway, said a press release issued here.

The intelligence unit kept surveillance on Motorway toll plaza and signaled a Toyota Corolla Car No. M-5575 coming from Peshawar side.

During preliminary search of the vehicle the officials of intelligence unit detected Opium concealed in secret cavities of the front and back bumpers of the car.

The drive Umar Ali and his accomplice Hazart Muhammad were arrested on spot and brought to Regional Office Peshawar.

FIR was registered against them and being interrogated while the Opium and vehicle were seized under Customs Act, 1969 and the CNSA, 1997.​
http://www.thenews.com.pk/article-40214-FBR-intelligence-unit-seizes-Opium


----------



## poledriver

*USA, OHIO - Two arrested; 60 plants found in pot bust*

*USA, OHIO - Two arrested; 60 plants found in pot bust*

CLAYTON, Ohio — Two people were arrested Friday morning and face drug charges. Police also broke up a sophisticated grow operation, with lights, air filtration, and fans.
Clayton Police Chief Richard Rose said his department received a tip from Crime Stoppers about a possible drug operation at 6065 Layne Hills Court.
Friday morning, members of the police and the RANGE Task Force served warrants, and also confiscated about 60 marijuana plants in various phases of growth. They also found a substance believed to be methamphetamine.

Officers arrested 31-year-old Theodore Ellis and 18-year-old Victoria Stauffer.
Ellis was already wanted on probation violation from a theft count. 
No other charges were outstanding against Stauffer.
Both are held in the Montgomery County Jail.​
http://www.whiotv.com/news/news/local/police-confiscate-pot-plants-clayton/nLWDx/


----------



## poledriver

*USA, Boise - Three charged with felonies after Ada County investigators find 76 marij*

*USA, Boise - Three charged with felonies after Ada County investigators find 76 marijuana plants in house*

Ada County Sheriff's investigators say the aroma of growing marijuana plants drew the attention of deputies responding to an unrelated incident west of Boise in January, sheriff's officials said in a release Friday afternoon.

Deputies were in the 10200 block of West Utahna on Jan. 26, when they noticed the odor. Utahna is just north of State Street and east of Horseshoe Bend Road.

Two men living at the home refused to allow officers inside. A judge issued a search warrant that same evening. Investigators say they found 76 marijuana plants growing in the house and in an RV in the driveway, as well as packaging materials, scales and drug paraphernalia.

Warrants were later issued for the three men who had been living in the home: David Clark, 28; Marcus Vasquez, 29, and Micah Pittman, 26.

Clark and Vasquez were booked into the Ada County Jail on felony marijuana trafficking charges on Feb. 16. Pittman was arrested on Thursday.

The sheriff's office says Clark was released on $25,000 bond; Vasquez was released with electronic monitoring, pending trial. Pittman remains in the jail on $75,000 bond.

If convicted, they face a mandatory minimum of three years in prison and a fine of not less than $10,000.​
http://www.idahostatesman.com/2012/03/16/2038873/three-charged-with-felonies-after.html


----------



## poledriver

*THAILAND - Chalerm wants drug runners executed faster*

*THAILAND - Chalerm wants drug runners executed faster *







> Presiding over a press conference yesterday to announce the seizure in Chiang Rai of 2.5 million ya ba tablets and 50 kilograms of crystal meth, or "ice", worth Bt800 million, Deputy Premier Chalerm Yoobamrung vowed to change the law to ensure that drug dealers who are sentenced to death are executed within 30 days of the final verdict in their cases.



Chalerm also warned hospitals and pharmacists not to supply pseudoephedrine-based cold medicines to makers of ya ba and "ice", or they would face serious punishment.

Meanwhile, the Department of Special Investigation (DSI) said cold medicine from some 30 hospitals had reportedly been smuggled to drug networks. The DSI would probe Kalasin's Kamalasai Hospital and Chiang Mai's Doi Lor Hospital this week. Central Udon Thani Hospital clarified that a check of its cold medicine stocks for the past three years found that 4.8 million tablets had been embezzled - not 37 million tablets as some news agencies said.

During yesterday's conference at Suvarnabhumi Airport, where male suspect Damrong Samawawiang, 39, and females Hassareudee Arthorn-prachachit, 34, and Parichart Charoonwit, 27, were presented with the seized drugs, Chalerm said officials had been investigating the alleged drug ring since January. It allegedly sent drugs from Chiang Rai to Bangkok, leading to a stakeout at a Muang Chiang Rai house.

Police on Thursday followed the two female suspects, who had packed boxes at the house and taken them to Damrong at a warehouse on the Chiang Rai Super-Highway. Police presented themselves at the warehouse and searched the six boxes, in which they found the drugs, leading to the arrest of the three. The boxes were bound for Bangkok's Saphan Sung, with bogus names.

Damrong reportedly told police he sent such packages 10 times before in smaller amounts. Chalerm said the husband of Parichart, who rented the house, was arrested with accomplices in a previous bust involving 300,000 ya ba tablets and Bt3 million in assets.

Hassareudee - who is the sister of Parichart's husband - was arrested once before in a police sting with 200 ya ba tablets, Chalerm said. He added that the group didn't seem to fear the law or to have learnt a lesson, so they deserved the severest punishment. He said he would propose an amendment requiring drug dealers sentenced to death to be executed within 30 days of their final verdict, as drug-trafficking was a serious issue and many inmates continued to deal drugs in jail.

The National Command Centre for Drugs (NCCD) said that from Sept 11, 2011 to March 15 authorities had arrested 321 suspected ya ba dealers and seized 26 million tablets; plus 143 suspected "ice" dealers and seized 600kg of the drug. They also seized 200kg of heroin, 4.6 tonnes of marijuana, 13.7kg of cocaine and 4.2 million tablets with pseudoephedrine.

Commenting on the probe into alleged theft of cold medicine at Central Udon Thani Hospital, Uttaradit's Thong Saeng Khan Hospital and Chiang Mai's Doi Lor Hospital, DSI chief Tharit Pengdit said investigators had traced drug-lot numbers and found a link to a February 18 cold-medicine seizure in Chiang Mai. Tharit said the DSI-Food and Drug Administration probe found many hospitals and clinics bought suspiciously large amounts of cold medicine.

Based on the lot numbers, he said three public hospitals, one private hospital, eight clinics and one pharmacy were linked to the Chiang Mai cold-medicine seizure. He said this had led to a suspicion that a gang was siphoning cold medicine from the public health system through some 30 hospitals to San Kamphaeng in Chiang Mai for narcotics production.

After the case at Kalasin's Kamalapisai Hospital, in which 356,535 cold medicine tablets were missing, was made public, three drug-dispensing personnel were suspended and face disciplinary probes. Kalasin deputy police said an initial investigation found at least five people were involved. A check of last year's receipts found 21 had inflated the amount of drugs actually distributed. The case report would be sent to the Drug Suppression Police this week.

Police also seized 9,019 ya ba tablets in Rayong's Klaeng district, but the suspect, Theerawat Sriserm, 24, the son of an official, fled. Police seized 32,000 ya ba tablets in Lop Buri's Tha Wung district but the alleged owner, female village head Panida Meejaijeu, 33, fled.

A policeman lines up heavy packs of illicit drugs in preparation for yesterday's press conference at Suvarnabhumi Airport about the seizure.​
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/national/Chalerm-wants-drug-runners-executed-faster-30178204.html


----------



## poledriver

*USA - East Orange man caught with nearly 1,400 bags of heroin, handgun*

*USA - East Orange man caught with nearly 1,400 bags of heroin, handgun*







> Michael "Kung Fu Mike" Fields was arrested in a Newark Dunkin Donuts parking lot, and police subsequently found heroin and a handgun in his car.



EAST ORANGE — Essex County Sheriff’s detectives seized more than $15,000 in heroin and a semi-automatic weapon from an alleged East Orange drug dealer when he was arrested Wednesday, authorities said.
Michael "Kung Fu Mike" Fields, 38, was captured in a Dunkin Donuts parking lot in Newark on Wednesday, according to Essex County Sheriff Armando Fontoura, who said police discovered nearly 1,400 bags of heroin during the arrest and subsequent search of his car.
Fields pulled his 2001 Chrysler 300 into the parking lot near Park Avenue and North 6th Street Wednesday afternoon, while detectives were conducting a surveillance investigation into "the delivery of large amounts of drugs" in the area, Fontoura said.
When officers approached, Fields tried to drive away but police quickly boxed him in. Fields was juggling several items in his lap when detectives tried to remove him from the car, and the 38-year-old dropped roughly 400 bags on the ground when he was removed from his vehicle, according to Fontoura.
The car was impounded, and a search of the Chrysler later in the day revealed a trap compartment where police discovered 991 bags of heroin and a fully loaded TEC-9 semi-automatic handgun, Fontoura said. Police also found digital scales and other drug paraphernalia in the trunk of the car.
Fields, who faces multiple drug and weapons offenses, was arraigned today. He remains at the Essex County Correctional Facility in lieu of $300,000 cash bond only.​
http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2012/03/east_orange_man_caught_with_ne.html


----------



## poledriver

*Tajikistan - Customs officers seize large amount of heroin in Sughd*

*Tajikistan - Customs officers seize large amount of heroin in Sughd*

[News.tj]  TAJIKISTAN :: Customs officers seize large amount of heroin in Sughd

"An official source at the Customs Service’s office for Sughd province says customs officers found 15.165 kilograms of heroin while inspecting the Sverdlovsk-bound freight car loaded with dried fruits on March 14."

Read Full Article At :: http://news.tj/en/news/customs-officers-seize-large-amount-heroin-sughd​


----------



## poledriver

*Jamaica - $146-m cocaine bust on ship*

*Jamaica - $146-m cocaine bust on ship*

SIXTY-NINE packages of cocaine wrapped in cellophane paper were today found aboard the vessel San Andres by members of the Jamaica Customs Border Protection Team, in collaboration with the Jamaica Constabulary Force’s Transnational Crime and Narcotics Division.
The contraband, which has an approximate street value of $146, 600,000 was discovered inside an empty 20ft container (# UESU 2251317) destined to Brazil.
The team acted on intelligence and carried out a seven-hour operation where a comprehensive search of the vessel and containers was done.
The ship had anchored in the Kingston Harbour yesterday and monitored until it docked at the Kingston Container Terminal this morning on a voyage from Puerto Cabello, Venezuela.
No one has been arrested in connection with this seizure, however, investigations are continuing.​
http://www.jamaicaobserver.com/news/69-packs-of-cocaine-found-on-ship


----------



## poledriver

*USA, VIRGINIA - Busts nets $4.5 million in drugs in Lynchburg*

*USA, VIRGINIA - Busts nets $4.5 million in drugs in Lynchburg*

UPDATED:

A federal drug task force seized more than $4.5 million in cocaine and marijuana in Lynchburg — along with more than two dozen weapons — and arrested several residents in an alleged cross-country drug conspiracy.

The local arrests were made in February. Word did not get out until Tuesday, however, when Lynchburg Commonwealth’s Attorney Michael Doucette used the busts to make a plea to spare his office and the city police department from funding cuts. During the city council budget meeting, Doucette noted the cases had not been publicized, but went on to detail the seizures made in February raids.

For two of the men arrested, local charges have now been augmented by federal charges filed last week in U.S. District Court in Roanoke.

An affidavit filed in the case notes members of the South Piedmont Safe Streets Task Force — a group of local, state and federal officers headquartered here — seized about half a pound of crack cocaine, about 14½ pounds of powder cocaine, 666 pounds of marijuana, more than $120,000 in cash and 25 firearms. Most was seized from a Hollins Mill Road storage unit.

The Lynchburg Police Department and Virginia State Police deferred comment Thursday to the task force and U.S. Attorney’s Office.

U.S. Attorney’s Office spokesman Brian McGinn refused comment, including as to why information about the arrests had not been released, citing an office policy not to speak about cases until defendants are indicted.

The task force targeted Christopher Lee Wood, 26, of the 300 block of Warren Street in March 2010 using informants to buy more than half a pound of crack cocaine in scores of purchases up through Feb. 9, the affidavit states. When they arrested Wood at his home Feb. 10, they found about 1/10th of a pound of crack, about a quarter of a pound of powder cocaine, about $9,000 in cash and a stolen handgun, court records show.

Wood was charged in Lynchburg General District Court with possession with intent to sell cocaine, possession of a firearm with a schedule I or II drug and being a felon in possession of a firearm. At the same time, Julian James, 25, of the 2200 block of Hanover Street, was arrested and charged with a second or subsequent offense of possession of a schedule I or II drug with intent to distribute.

The total yield was more than $14,000 in cocaine, three guns and $27,000 in cash, Doucette said.

The affidavit notes investigators identified 35-year-old Fillipe James of the 1800 block of Boston Avenue as one of Wood’s suppliers. The investigation led to a storage unit near the intersection of Boston Avenue and Hollins Mill Road leased by Fillipe James’ father, the affidavit states.

In a Feb. 21 search of the unit, court records show, police found 666 pounds of marijuana, nearly 13½ pounds of cocaine, about a third of a pound of crack, $110,000 in cash and 10 firearms. Fillipe James claimed ownership of 200 pounds of marijuana, the crack and guns, but said the rest belonged to Tucson, Ariz. man, Christian H. Lara.

A search of Fillipe James’ home further turned up $1,700 in cash, 11 firearms and an additional sawed-off shotgun.

Fillipe James was charged with possession with intent to distribute cocaine and marijuana in Lynchburg General District Court. Lara was charged with conspiracy to possess with intent to sell marijuana and cocaine.

Doucette said the Fillipe James seizures amounted to about $500,000 in crack and cocaine and $4 million in marijuana.

Since the state court charges were filed, the U.S. Attorney’s Office in Roanoke filed federal complaints against Wood and Fillipe James charging them each with conspiracy to possess with intent to distribute crack and cocaine and possession with intent to distribute the drugs. Additionally, James was charged with possession of a sawed-off shotgun.

The federal charges typically supersede the local charges in drug conspiracy cases, but for now, both sets of charges stand.

All of those charged are jailed in the Lynchburg Adult Detention Center without bond. 

EARLIER:

A federal drug task force seized more than $4.5 million in cocaine and marijuana in Lynchburg and arrested several residents in an alleged cross-country drug conspiracy.

The local arrests were made in February. Word did not get out until Tuesday, however, when Lynchburg Commonwealth’s Attorney Michael Doucette used the busts to make a plea to spare his office and the city police department from funding cuts. During the city council budget meeting, Doucette noted the cases had not been publicized, but went on to detail the seizures in the Feb. 10 and 22 busts.

For two of the men arrested, local charges have now been superseded by charges filed last week in U.S. District Court in Roanoke.

An affidavit filed in the case notes members of the South Piedmont Safe Streets Task Force – a group of local, state and federal officers headquartered in Lynchburg – seized about half a pound of crack cocaine, about 14½ pounds of powder cocaine, 666 pounds of marijuana, more than $120,000 in cash and 23 firearms. Most of that was seized from a Hollins Mill Road storage unit.​
With user comments -

http://www2.newsadvance.com/news/20...-million-cocaine-marijuana-lynchb-ar-1769178/


----------



## poledriver

*Sth. Africa - Coke, cash, cards - huge bust in Joburg*

*Sth. Africa - Coke, cash, cards - huge bust in Joburg*

Johannesburg - Four Bulgarian women and a man, believed to be part of an international credit card fraud syndicate, were arrested in Johannesburg on Thursday, the SA Revenue Service (Sars) said.

Spokesperson Adrian Lackay said police and Sars officials carried out a house raid in Lonehill where R1m in cash and about 10kg of cocaine were seized.

The women were believed to be prostitutes who were illegally in the country.

Lackay said the arrests were the result of a five year investigation by French, South African and other authorities.

It was believed the house was used as a laboratory to manufacture narcotics.

Hawks spokesperson McIntosh Polela said hashish and pills were also found in the house. "We don't know what they are. It will be tested."

A suitcase containing ephedrine was also found.

The 42-year old man would be charged with drug dealing and manufacturing drugs and would appear in the Johannesburg Commercial Court on Monday.

The four women's legal status would be checked before any action was taken against them, Polela said.​
With user comments.

http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/Coke-cash-cards-huge-bust-in-Johannesburg-20120315


----------



## poledriver

*USA, Texas - Brownsville man charged with smuggling $550K in cocaine*

*USA, Texas - Brownsville man charged with smuggling $550K in cocaine*

U.S. Customs and Border Protection officers seized almost $550,000 in cocaine at the Gateway International Bridge Thursday, CBP spokesman Eddie Perez said.

Officers stopped a Ford Explorer for a secondary inspection. They discovered 14 packages concealed in the vehicle, containing in total about 17 pounds of cocaine.

Immigration and Customs Enforcement - Homeland Security Investigations special agents took custody of Jose Armando Castillo-Facundo, 38, of Brownsville, who is facing federal drug charges.

Castillo-Facundo went before U.S. Magistrate Judge Ronald Morgan Friday, who remanded him into the custody of U.S. Marshals.

He is scheduled to appear for a preliminary hearing Wednesday.​





http://www.brownsvilleherald.com/sections/article/gallery/?pic=1&id=138067


----------



## poledriver

*USA, Gaston County - Illegal immigrant had 2.5 pounds of cocaine*

*USA, Gaston County - Illegal immigrant had 2.5 pounds of cocaine*






A woman with more than 2½ pounds of cocaine in her car consented to a search by police after being stopped for an unspecified traffic infraction, according to police.

Police stopped Elsa Maria Heredia Frias, 39, at I-85 and Cox Road late Wednesday night.

Gastonia Police Street Crimes Unit Officers M.C. Bridges and A.L. Wilson made the stop and Frias consented to allowing them to search her vehicle, according to a warrant affidavit.

The 2.55 pounds of cocaine was found in two separate bags, according to police.

Frias, whose last name is listed as Heredia in Gaston County Jail records, was booked into Gaston County Jail on Thursday on charges of trafficking cocaine and possession of cocaine. A magistrate set her bond at $300,000, but Sheriff’s Office deputies put a hold on her release pending an Immigration and Customs Enforcement investigation to determine her legal immigration status.​
http://www.gastongazette.com/articles/illegal-68737-immigrant-police.html


----------



## poledriver

*USA, Oregan - Drug Bust In Willamette Valley*

[KDRV.com]  *OREGON :: Drug Bust In Willamette Valley *

"Police seized nearly 4 pounds of methamphetamine, 7 pounds of heroin, more than 2 pounds of cocaine, firearms and about $95,000 in cash."

Read Full Article At : http://kdrv.com/page/241483​


----------



## poledriver

*USA, Greenville, NC - 5 Kilos Of Cocaine Seized, 4 Arrested*

*USA, Greenville, NC - 5 Kilos Of Cocaine Seized, 4 Arrested*






Five kilos of cocaine have been seized and four out of state people arrested in Greenville.

WITN first told you of the arrests Thursday morning and police have now released more details.

They say around 7:00 p.m. Wednesday members of the Greenville Regional Drug Task Force and the DEA stopped two vehicles at East 10th and Cotanche streets. That's when they found the cocaine.

Those charged are Stephen Dohm, Timmy Hess, and David Diaz, Jr., all of Riverview, Florida, and Dolce Contreras of San Benito Texas. They were charged with conspiracy to traffic more the 400 grams of cocaine and each received $1,000,000.00 bonds.

Also arrested was Victor Cantu, also of Riverview, Florida. Cantu was arrested by DEA and ICE agents in Florida after the arrest and seizure here in Greenville. He faces similar charges.

Previous Story

We are gathering details on three people booked in Pitt County on drug trafficking charges.

According to booking reports and mug shots, three men are in the Pitt County Detention Center Wednesday morning, all from Riverview, Florida. 23 year old David Diaz, 67 year old Stehen Dohm, and 54 year old Timmy Hess are booked under $1 million bonds.

The trio are charged with conspiring to traffic cocaine.​
With user comments - 

http://www.witn.com/home/headlines/...On_Drug_Charges_In_Pitt_County_142749965.html


----------



## poledriver

*Argentina - Police Confiscates 450kg of Cocaine in Buenos Aires Port*

*Argentina - Police Confiscates 450kg of Cocaine in Buenos Aires Port*

Customs police today seized at least 450kg of cocaine hidden in two containers at Terminal 1 of Buenos Aires port, a few blocks away from Retiro train station.
Two people are being held in suspicion of drug trafficking, Siomara Ayeran, the director-general of the Federal Department of Custom and Immigration (AFIP), confirmed to the press this morning. “One of them belongs to the very heart of the organization,” Ayerán added.

The drugs were seized at the river station terminal located in Ramon Carrillo and Comodoro Py. The cocaine has been placed by traffickers in 70 out of the total 1060 coal bags found in the container. It was due to be shipped to Portugal.

Authorities said that the police operation has been significant for Argentina as it was made possible by an exchange of information with the Portuguese customs office.
The cocaine has been valued at US$25 million. At the moment of writing, authorities are still calculating the precise quantity of drugs present in the second container.
Last Monday, Portuguese border patrollers seized 360kg of cocaine hidden in similar coal shipments in the port of Lisbon. Five Argentines were arrested on site, while two more were found by the police in Spain and taken into custody.

Last December, a Portuguese company received a container loaded with various bags of coal in which a criminal organization had hidden 14kg of cocaine they subsequently forgot about.​
http://www.argentinaindependent.com...scates-450kg-of-cocaine-in-buenos-aires-port/


----------



## poledriver

*THAILAND - Thai police seize 2M methamphetamine pills*

*THAILAND - Thai police seize 2M methamphetamine pills*

BANGKOK –  Thai police on Thursday seized their third multimillion-pill haul of methamphetamine this year, as the government carries out a newly declared war on drugs.

Thailand is a leading market and transit point for methamphetamine, much of which is produced in neighboring Myanmar. Prime Minister Yingluck Shinawatra declared after taking office last year her government would make a drug crackdown a priority.

Police Col. Suthep Chutimapanya said about 2 million pills were found in a pickup truck abandoned by four suspects near a drug checkpoint in Lampang province's Maeprik district.
One male suspect was captured, but three others escaped even though helicopters were trying to track them.

Police seized more than 4 million tablets two weeks ago at a checkpoint in Chiang Rai province. A house in the Bangkok outskirts that was raided in January held 3.8 million tablets and 156 pounds of crystal meth.

Yingluck's brother Thaksin Shinawatra carried out a similar crackdown on drugs when he was prime minister in 2001-2006, but human rights groups alleged his campaign involved the extrajudicial execution of suspects.

However, the crackdown was popular in some rural areas and slums where the scourge of methamphetamine had led to soaring addiction and crime.​
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2012/0...oxnews/world+(Internal+-+World+Latest+-+Text)


----------



## poledriver

*USA, Fortuna, CA - Stolen car stop leads to pot, meth*

*USA, Fortuna, CA - Stolen car stop leads to pot, meth*

Deputies arrested a 26-year-old Eureka man who was allegedly transporting one pound of marijuana to Eureka in a car matching a vehicle reported stolen by the California Highway Patrol on Wednesday afternoon.
A Humboldt County Sheriff's deputy was traveling southbound on U.S. Highway 101 near 12th Street in Fortuna at about 4 p.m. when he spotted a vehicle matching the description of a 2006 Red Hyundai sedan that was reported stolen from the Stafford area at about 3:45 p.m., according to a Humboldt County Sheriff's Office press release.

After re-entering the northbound side of the freeway, the deputy caught up to the vehicle as it left the freeway at Palmer Boulevard. The sedan continued northbound on Tompkins Hill Road and drove into a driveway on the 700 block of Tompkins Hill Road, where the deputy conducted a traffic stop.

During the traffic stop, the driver, Donald Lee Lester, reportedly told the deputy: “I did not steal the car. I was told to drive a pound of marijuana to Eureka.”
The deputy searched the vehicle and found suspected methamphetamine in addition to the marijuana. 

After running a warrant check, the deputy also learned that Lester had outstanding arrest warrants for vandalism, disturbing the peace, stealing a vehicle, driving under the influence and possession of a syringe. Lester was also on probation, according to the release. At the Humboldt County jail, officers also found five counterfeit $100 bills in Lester's wallet, according to the sheriff's office.

The deputy booked Lester into the Humboldt County jail on the arrest warrants and on suspicion of transportation of marijuana and methamphetamine, driving on a suspended driver license and possession of counterfeit currency.

The CHP is investigating the vehicle theft and indicated that if the car was determined to be stolen they would be submitting a case to the Humboldt County District Attorney's Office, according to the release.​
http://www.times-standard.com/ci_20181354/stolen-car-stop-leads-pot-meth


----------



## poledriver

*USA, New Pekin, IN - New Pekin home filled with pot*

*USA, New Pekin, IN - New Pekin home filled with pot*

_Police discover marijuana operation in tornado zone_

NEW PEKIN — Police discovered a marijuana growing operation in the center of the tornado affected area of New Pekin.

Detectives with the Jeffersonville Police Department Drug Investigation Unit, along with the Salem Police Department, Washington County Sheriff’s Department and the FBI Safe Streets Task Force, seized 150 mature marijuana plants from inside the residence, according to a Jeffersonville Police Department press release.

“It was in the area that was affected by the tornado,” said Jeffersonville Police Department Detective Todd Hollis.

He said he did not know whether or not being in the tornado affected area led to someone spotting the operation and calling police, but authorities received a call to their anonymous tip line and when they arrived they found a one-story home in the 5000 block of East Borden Road filled with plants and growing equipment.

“It was in operation throughout the house,” Hollis said.

He said all of the marijuana plants and elaborate lighting and filtration equipment used for the growing operation were seized by police. He added the estimated value of the plants is about $150,000.

Hollis said police have identified who they believe is responsible as subjects of interest, but no arrests have been made.

He said those arrested will likely be charged with a C felony of manufacturing a narcotic.​






> Police found 150 mature marijuana plants, along with an elaborate lighting and filtration system, inside a home in New Pekin. No one was home at the time of the seizure. (1 of 1)



With user comments -

http://newsandtribune.com/x1511616716/New-Pekin-home-filled-with-marijuana


----------



## poledriver

*USA, NY - St. Lawrence County men arrested for possessing large amount of hallucinoge*

*St. Lawrence County men arrested for possessing large amount of hallucinogenic mushrooms and marijuana*

A traffic stop in St. Lawrence County has led to the arrest of three men involved with the sale and distribution of hallucinogenic mushrooms.

The St. Lawrence County Drug Task Force initially made a traffic stop on County Route 25 in Canton. During the stop the Sherriff’s K9 ‘Hershey’ searched the suspect’s vehicle and alerted deputies.

Approximately one pound of hallucinogenic mushrooms was found in the trunk of the vehicle along with a small amount of marihuana.​
Continued at - 

http://www.myabc50.com/news/local/s...ed-for-possessing/7cqbFhd7BE2YB2PS-4c3oQ.cspx


----------



## poledriver

*USA, Alabama - officials seize over $6,000 worth of marijuana*

*USA, Alabama - officials seize over $6,000 worth of marijuana*

JACKSON COUNTY, AL (WRCB) -- An Alabama man was arrested on Thursday in connection with a two day investigation conducted by the Hollywood Police Department and the Jackson County Sheriff's Office Narcotics Unit.

During this investigation, approximately 2.5 pounds of marijuana, valued at over $6,000, was seized from a vehicle parked off of Main Street in Hollywood. 

Rudolph Valentino Ragland, Jr., 40, of Hollywood, AL. was arrested and charged with Trafficking in Marijuana.  

Ragland was placed in the Jackson County Jail where bond was set at $50,000.  

Additionally a hold was placed on Ragland for a possible Probation Violation out of Etowah County.​





http://www.wrcbtv.com/story/17167682/alabama-officials-seize-over-6000-worth-of-marijuana


----------



## poledriver

*USA, Wilmington, DE - police uncover marijuana growing in home; man sought*

*USA, Wilmington, DE - police uncover marijuana growing in home; man sought*

Wilmington police say they uncovered a marijuana growing operation late Thursday while investigating an assault.

Police were called to the 500 block of E. 10th St. about 10:45 p.m. for a possible assault in progress. Officers attempted to talk with the caller, identified by police as William Grimes, 28, who lives on the block. He showed visible signs of an assault, Master Sgt. Adam Ringle said.

When officers approached Grimes, he stepped into the front room of the home, Ringle said. ”He then became combative with the officers trying to help him and a brief struggle ensued and he was wrestled to the ground and placed into custody” by Corporals James Deleo, Justin Kreysa and Charles Puit.

When the officers searched the home, they noticed unusual water and electric lines in two areas and discovered the hydroponic growing operations, Ringle said.

Grimes, meanwhile, was taken to Wilmington Hospital for treatment and he remained combative there and refused to cooperate with investigators, Ringle said. Grimes was charged with disorderly conduct and resisting arrest.

At the home, police “seized 23 marijuana plants with a drug weight of 3.5 pounds and a street value of almost $10,000, lights, irrigation equipment and various documents. Further investigation linked the drug manufacturing and growing investigation to a Brian K. Lafate, a 43-year-old East Side city resident,” Ringle said.

An arrest warrant is on file for Lafate on charges of aggravated drug dealing and maintaining a drug property.​






> Wilmington police say they found this hydroponic marijuana growing operation inside a home in the 500 block of E. 10th St. / Wilmington Police Department



http://www.delawareonline.com/artic...newswell|text|Local|p&gcheck=1&nclick_check=1


----------



## poledriver

*USA, CHURCH HILL, Tenn - Indoor grow discovered in Church Hill; pair arrested*

*USA, CHURCH HILL, Tenn - Indoor grow discovered in Church Hill; pair arrested*

An-indoor marijuana grow was uncovered yesterday in Hawkins County, police reported today.

According to information from the Hawkins County Sheriff’s Department, officers went to a home on Carters Valley Road, Church Hill, on March 15 in reference to a narcotics investigation.

Residents of the home consented to a search. Reports state that the search revealed approximately nine marijuana plants growing, artificial lighting, fans, fertilizer and growth hormones. All of this was found in a bedroom closet and bathroom.

Further search of the home revealed three mason jars containing cultivated marijuana. Officers say they also found scales, pipes, small amount of suboxone and hydrocodone pills and a .380 automatic pistol.

Donald Eugene Pierce and Gertrude Allie Thompson were charged as a result of the investigation.

Donald Eugene Pierce, age 36, was charged with Manufacturing/Del/Sell Controlled Substance, Maintaining a Dwelling where Narcotics are Housed or Sold, Simple Possession or Casual Exchange, Possession of Schedule VI, Possession of drug Paraphernalia and Possession of a Firearm During a Felony. He is currently housed in the Hawkins County Jail under $20,000 bond. He is scheduled to appear in Hawkins County General Session Court on March 28, 2012.

Gertrude Allie Thompson, age 47, is also charged with Manufacturing/Del/Sell Controlled Substance, Maintaining a Dwelling where Narcotics are Housed or Sold, Simple Possession or Casual Exchange, Possession of Schedule VI, Possession of drug Paraphernalia and Possession of a Firearm During a Felony. She is currently housed in the Hawkins County Jail under $20,000 bond. She is scheduled to appear in Hawkins County General Session Court on March 28, 2012.​
http://www2.tricities.com/news/2012...covered-church-hill-pair-arrested-ar-1771910/


----------



## poledriver

*USA, Texas - Police arrest two, seize 315 pounds of marijuana in raid*

*USA, Texas - Police arrest two, seize 315 pounds of marijuana in raid*

Narcotics investigators arrested two men and seized 315 pounds of marijuana during a drug raid Thursday night at a home in the Lower Valley, an El Paso police spokesman Darrel Petry said today.
The men arrested were Jose Muñoz, 48, of Chihuahua, Mexico, and Carlos Sifuentes, 20, of the 700 block of Lancaster. They were arrested on charges of possession of more than 50 pounds of marijuana.​
http://www.elpasotimes.com/news/ci_...wo-seize-315-pounds-marijuana-raid?source=rss


----------



## poledriver

*USA, Florida - Cape Police find grow house operation inside upscale home*

*USA, Florida - Cape Police find grow house operation inside upscale home*






CAPE CORAL, Fla.- On Thursday at 3:00 p.m., Cape Coral police officers discovered a possible marijuana grow house operation at 3829 Agualinda Blvd. in the southwest section of the city.

Officers contacted the Narcotics Unit who began surveillance on the home and began conducting an investigation. At 5:10 p.m., Javier Hernandez arrived at the residence and was contacted by police. After questioning Hernandez, who told officers that there was an elaborate marijuana grow house operation inside, a search warrant for the home was obtained.

Detectives discovered over 113 pounds of marijuana as well as 20 mature marijuana plants inside of the garage.

Javier Hernandez was arrested on charges of trafficking in marijuana and taken to the Lee County Jail.

“Excellent teamwork between the alert Patrol Officers who quickly realized indicators of a grow house and the Narcotics Detectives who continue to take down these operations. This one was a little different due to the location. This was not in an isolated area; this criminal operation was set up in the Southwest Cape. Probably the first one in the 33914,” said Lieutenant Tony Sizemore.​
http://www.winknews.com/Local-Flori...r-the-discovery-of-over-113-lbs-of-marijuana-


----------



## poledriver

*USA, Texas - 30 lbs of pot found in Lufkin drug bust*

*USA, Texas - 30 lbs of pot found in Lufkin drug bust*






LUFKIN — As of 2 p.m. Wednesday a Lufkin man was at large after selling marijuana to undercover narcotics investigators.

The Angelina County Sheriff’s Office is searching for James Steven Johnson, 39, wanted for a first-degree felony possession of marijuana.

Narcotics investigator Sgt. Allen Hill said they purchased “several” pounds of marijuana from Johnson.

When Hill and other officers raided Johnson’s home at 2090 FM 325, they found 30 pounds of marijuana and $3,600 in cash.

For the details on the bust, check The Lufkin Daily News.​
http://www.ketknbc.com/news/30-lbs-of-pot-found-in-lufkin-drug-bust


----------



## poledriver

*USA, LEE COUNTY, FL - Shipping clerk’s tip ends in grow house bust*

*USA, LEE COUNTY, FL - Shipping clerk’s tip ends in grow house bust*

With Video - 

LEE COUNTY, FL -
Not once, but twice Lee County deputies have arrested people they say were trying to ship drugs from a North Fort Myers shipping facility.

It was an alert clerk who realized what the customers were doing and called the sheriff's office.

The first person arrested was James Hall. Detectives say he tried to ship out dozens of Oxycodone pills.

The second person arrested was Julie Moore. Deputies say she was shipping Xanex and tried to pass the package off as earrings.

When deputies went to her home on Deal Road, they say they found an elaborate marijuana grow house in a barn on her property. Inside they found 120 plants, according to deputies.

Her lawyer, Scott Moorey, met us at the gate.

"My client at this point is alleged to be operating a grow house as well as possession of controlled substance with intent to distribute," said Moorey.

Detectives say Moore had quite the set up. They noted an extensive watering system, dozens of fluorescent lights, over 50 power inverters, chemicals and fertilizers.

"I haven't seen any evidence of it. Haven't seen pictures or the actual grow house," said Moorey.

Detectives report that she was also stealing power to operate the grow house.

Detectives say they also found materials inside Moore's barn used for shipping large quantities of marijuana.

Deputies say they work with shipping centers across Lee County to make these busts.​





http://www.nbc-2.com/story/17160210/2012/03/14/deputies-discover-marijuana-grow-house


----------



## poledriver

*USA, Washington - Police seize synthetic marijuana in Sunnyside*

*USA, Washington - Police seize synthetic marijuana in Sunnyside*

SUNNYSIDE -- Police searched four convenience stores Wednesday and seized hundreds of packets of synthetic marijuana. All four are in school zones.
Search warrants for the stores were secured after authorities learned the stores were selling the controlled substance as "spice," according to a news release from the Sunnyside Police Department. The substance is illegal in Sunnyside.
Police also seized more than 300 pipes. The street value of all the materials was more than $17,000, police reported.​
http://www.bellinghamherald.com/2012/03/15/2438100/police-seize-synthetic-marijuana.html


----------



## poledriver

*Spain - cannabis plantation shut down*

*SPAIN - CANNABIS PLANTATION SHUT DOWN*

With Video -

Officers from the National Police have located a plantation of 6,400 marijuana plants and two hydroponic greenhouses, in the Alicante towns of Altea and La Nucia, which were part of an operation that manufactured drugs for distribution across Europe.
A total of four people were arrested in a raid this week, after investigators had been tracking them for two months, and had secured evidence that showed the gang were cultivating the cannabis before transporting it to Holland for distribution.
Those arrested were of Dutch and Croatian nationality and were taken to the National Police station in Benidorm to face charges relating to the cultivation and distribution of drugs as well as offences of forgery.​
http://www.theleader.info/article/33399/spain/costa-blanca/local-news-thursday-15-march-2012/


----------



## poledriver

*USA, California - Grow House Yields 232 Pound*

*USA, California - Grow House Yields 232 Pound*

GREENVIEW – Officers from the Arcata Police Department served a search warrant at a residence at 1002 Lewis Avenue on Wednesday morning.

Upon entering the residence, officers located a marijuana growing operation utilizing nearly all the livable space in the home. The operation was in the harvest stage and nearly 250 about 220 pounds of marijuana in various stages of processing along with 12 pounds of processed marijuana bud were seized. A small amount of concentrated cannabis, or ”hash” was also located in the home.

Eban Ashton Rollins, 28, of Arcata, was arrested and booked into the Humboldt County Jail on the following charges:

•11358 Health & Safety (H&S) – Cultivation of Marijuana







> APD Officer Brian Hoffman removes two of 27 grow lights from the house at 1002 Lewis Avenue. Note the energy-saving CFL-bulb porch light. KLH | Eye



• 11359 H&S – Possession of Marijuana for Sale

•11366.5 H&S – Manufacturing of a Controlled Substance

• 11357(a) H&S – Possession of Concentrated Cannabis

City of Arcata building inspectors discovered numerous building code violations at the residence which necessitated the immediate disconnection of electrical service.

APD Det. Sgt. Todd Dokweiler said all but one bedroom of the house was dedicated to cannabis cultivation and processing. Two bedrooms and the garage were used for growing, with the living room a trimming center.







> APD Officer Chris Wilson is covered in cannabis resin from pulled-down pot plants as he carries lighting hoods out to APD's evidence trailer. KLH | Eye



An officer on scene said the grow house was the largest ever taken down by APD. Dokweiler said the second floor was entirely consumed with cannabis production.

No growing cannabis was found, only harvested plants hung up to dry. “It was just at that phase in the cycle,” Dokweiler said.

Public records list the  house’s owners as Kerry R.Perkett and J. Bonnitta of Eureka.

Some 27 grow lights and ballasts were confiscated for evidence. Dokweiler said that the house consumed 14,000 kilowatts of electricity per month – nearly 30 times the average residential household usage.

The expense of the high energy usage was offset by the occupant’s enrollment in PG&E’s California Alternate Rates for Energy (CARE) program, which provides a discount on utility bills for low-income customers. Cannabis growers are often eligible for the program because their income is not reported.

Dokweiler said it was apparent to neighbors that the residence was being used as a grow house because of the aggressive cultivation inside. “The house was really oozing moisture,” Dokweiler said. “It was pretty obvious.”

Passing neighbors applauded the enforcement action. “I wondered how there could be so many skunks in the neighborhood,” joked one man from a nearby house. Another woman in a passing car ostentatiously applauded the sight of all the APD vehicles surrounding the corner house.

Dokweiler said more grow house raids are in the offing. “It rolls on,” he said.

If you suspect illegal drug activity in your neighborhood, please contact the Arcata Police Department at xxxxxxx

Note: An earlier version of this story misstated the amount of cannabis seized. The headline has been updated to reflect the correct amount. – Ed.​
http://www.arcataeye.com/2012/03/lewis-avenue-grow-house-yields-262-pounds-march-14-2012/


----------



## poledriver

*Sth Africa - Drugs seized on ECape buses*

*Sth Africa - Drugs seized on ECape buses*

Drugs with a street value of thousands of rands were found in two buses on the N2 near Grahamstown on Wednesday, Eastern Cape police said.

A Translux bus was stopped around 5am by a police highway patrol, Captain Mali Govender said.

“Police found a big green check bag that was not tagged. The bag was filled with 207 bundles of the drug khat.”

Khat is a plant that, when chewed, produces a sense of mild euphoria and excitement.

A City Liner bus was stopped shortly afterwards at the same spot.

“In the luggage compartment police found four refuse bags filled with dagga. These bags were also not marked,” Govender said.

The dagga had an estimated street value of R12,000.

Both buses were travelling from Durban to Cape Town. No arrests have been made.​
http://www.iol.co.za/news/crime-courts/drugs-seized-on-ecape-buses-1.1256152?showComments=true


----------



## poledriver

*Canada - Police in Windsor, Ont., find pot in tuna cans*

*Canada - Police in Windsor, Ont., find pot in tuna cans*

WINDSOR, Ont. — Police here knew they had something fishy on their hands — and they did: pot.

Officers with a special unit of Windsor police seized 71 tuna cans when they raided a west end residence on Wednesday.

Packed in those cans was a total of 983 grams of marijuana.

Also seized at the home were 38 grams of cannabis resin, two digital scales, a quantity of cash, a box of empty tuna cans — and an electronic canning machine.

Police estimate the street value of all the seized marijuana and resin at $11,000.

According to police, this packaging practice has been "widespread on Canada's West Coast," but it's a relatively new scheme for the Windsor area.

The seizure concludes a five-month investigation by officers.

Paul Armstrong, 41, and Robyne Bastien, 31, both of Windsor, face various drug-related charges.

Windsor Star​
http://www.edmontonjournal.com/news/Police+Windsor+find+tuna+cans/6307983/story.html


----------



## poledriver

*Canada - Police seize 420 pot plants from grow op*

*Canada - Police seize 420 pot plants from grow op*

Police seized 420 marijuana plants and arrested two people at a grow op in 150 Mile House Wednesday.

The Williams Lake RCMP executed a search warrant on the property after receiving information there was a marijuana grow operation at that location.

One male and one female were arrested at the scene. Charges are being recommended against the 31-year-old male located in the residence.​
http://www.wltribune.com/news/142948025.html


----------



## poledriver

*USA, Decatur, AL - Large Pot Operation Busted In Decatur*

*USA, Decatur, AL - Large Pot Operation Busted In Decatur*






Decatur- Morgan County deputies make a big drug bust. And by doing so, break up a large scale marijuana operation. Drug agents confiscated 100 marijuana plants. Sheriff Ana Franklin says it's the largest drug growing operation agents have ever busted. 

Four o'clock Wednesday afternoon Morgan County deputies raided a home on Bobwhite Drive in Decatur. Investigators say the entire house had been rigged to grow marijuana.

The crooks also were using silver reflective insulation . Sheriff Franklin says That material along with 100 powerful light bulbs kept the inside of the home warm that helps the marijuana plants grow. "To begin with this is a large scale operation, the third modified indoor growing operation i've ever seen in Morgan County" Franklin said. "And this is the most intricate lab we've ever seen for marijuana protection. The fact that the entire house was restructured into a marijuana lab grow is a pretty big deal".

Sheriff Franklin says no one lived at the home. But the bad guys were stealing electricity to power the house. No arrests have been made but deputies have a good idea of who the suspects are. If caught they face manufacturing and trafficking marijuana. The drugs have a street value of 300 hundred thousand dollars.​
http://www.waaytv.com/news/local/st...Busted-In-Decatur/oTQiDGYldU2bdgbKur2j_w.cspx


----------



## poledriver

*Canada - Two arrested as police discover grow-op*

*Canada - Two arrested as police discover grow-op*

Police arrested two men in a rural area north of Gatineau Wednesday morning after officers found more than 600 hundred marijuana plants in a rental property. Police searched the semi-detached house at 21 Watson Rd. in Valdes-Monts, where they found the plants in the basement. They are still looking for another person, whom they also plan to arrest. The two men, 30 and 33, have "lengthy" criminal records, MRC des Collines police said.

They are both from St-Eustache, near Montreal.​
http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/arrested+police+discover+grow/6304342/story.html


----------



## poledriver

*USA, WILMINGTON, Del - Police find 3 pounds of marijuana in drug bust*

*USA, WILMINGTON, Del - Police find 3 pounds of marijuana in drug bust*

WILMINGTON, Del. - March 15, 2012 (WPVI) -- A Wilmington man was arrested late last night after officers allegedly discovered 3 pounds of marijuana inside of his vehicle.

The incident occurred around 2 a.m. as officers observed a suspicious vehicle during a routine patrol on the 4000 block of N. Tatnall St.

Police say the man, 27-year old Melvin Robinson, attempted to flee from the scene as officers approached his vehicle.

He was quickly apprehended and placed under arrest.
Charges for this incident include possession with intent to deliver marijuana, maintaining a vehicle for drugs, and resisting a police officer, as well as several outstanding charges.

No bail information is available at this time.​
http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/local&id=8582228


----------



## poledriver

*USA - Traffic stop leads to marijuana bust in Carlisle*

*USA - Traffic stop leads to marijuana bust in Carlisle*

A Harrisburg man was found in possession of 3/4 of a pound of marijuana after a traffic stop on Wednesday.

Darrell Dupree Dixon, 28, of Harrisburg was charged with manufacture, delivery or possession with intent to deliver, possession of marijuana and use or possession of drug paraphernalia at 9:13 p.m. Wednesday, after police say they pulled over a vehicle in the 100 block of West North Street in Carlisle for traffic infractions.

Carlisle police said Dixon was found in possession of marijuana on his person and was arrested. A search found additional bags of marijuana on him as well as a digital scale and a gallon-sized plastic bag with 3/4 of a pound of marijuana inside the vehicle.

Dixon was taken to the Cumberland County Prison for arraignment, which occurred on Thursday at 6:45 a.m. and bail was set at $50,000.
A preliminary hearing has been scheduled for March 21 at 2 p.m. in front of Magisterial District Judge Jessica Brewbaker.​
http://cumberlink.com/news/local/cr...cle_06d666e2-6f50-11e1-8be5-0019bb2963f4.html


----------



## poledriver

*USA, FISHERS, Ind. (WANE) - Police find marijuana hidden in woods after crash*

*USA, FISHERS, Ind. (WANE) - Police find marijuana hidden in woods after crash*

FISHERS, Ind. (WANE) A traffic accident on I-69 triggered an investigation and discovery of approximately eight pounds of marijuana hidden in the woods along the interstate.

On March 14, just before 11:00 p.m. Fishers Police Officers responded to a motor vehicle crash in the area of the six mile marker on I-69.

When they got there the officers spoke with the drivers and witnesses. Authorities learned that one of the drivers had placed an object in the woods prior to them getting there.

Officers searched the grassy area near the crash scene, and found approximately eight pounds of marijuana in the tree line parallel to the interstate. 

The suspect was also in possession of $5,387 in cash. Police said he’s Philip L. Suggs, 37, of Indianapolis, Indiana.

The suspect was arrested and taken to the Hamilton County jail without incident.

Suggs was facing charges of possession of marijuana and possession of marijuana with intent to deliver.​
http://www.wane.com/dpp/news/crime/police-find-marijuana-in-woods-after-crash


----------



## poledriver

*USA, Parkland - Cops smell marijuana, bust Parkland grow house*

*USA, Parkland - Cops smell marijuana, bust Parkland grow house*

PARKLAND —
Federal authorities and the Broward Sheriff's Office arrested three men this week who are alleged to have been growing 1,260 marijuana plants in a residential section of Parkland.

The plants – discovered inside the master bedroom at 6683 NW 66TH Way – filled three large garbage bags and weighed 34 pounds.

The men arrested Wednesday were Daniel Sanchez, 35; Ignacio Gonzalez, 50; and Nelson Diaz, 31, according to the criminal complaint released by the U.S. Attorney's Office.

According to the complaint, officials received an anonymous tip about the grow house. They subpoenaed Florida Power & Light for the billing and power consumption information for that house, and other homes in the area to compare it. "The subpoena indicated the power consumption was extremely high, but abruptly dropped for the remaining four months," the complaint said.

Officials said that fluctuation could have been the result of "power diversion" where marijuana growers bypass the meter so the amount of electricity used for lights, fans, timers and air conditioning units can't be detected.

The house backed up to an FP&L station so law enforcement could stand at the back of the house and smell "the odor of freshly grown marijuana coming from the direction of the target location" before they obtained a search warrant.​
http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/broward/fl-parkland-marijuana-20120316,0,3424065.story


----------



## poledriver

*USA, MASSACHUSETTS - Assault Rifles, 393 Pills Seized in Raid*

*USA, MASSACHUSETTS - Assault Rifles, 393 Pills Seized in Raid*

[Patch.com]  MASSACHUSETTS :: Assault Rifles, 393 Pills Seized in Raid 

"Police seized a loaded shotgun, an SKS assault rifle and nearly 300 Oxycodone pills this morning in a raid at 289 Providence Rd."

Read Full Article At :: http://grafton.patch.com/articles/assault-rifles-393-pills-seized-in-raid​


----------



## poledriver

*USA - Fight leads Omaha Police to 50 marijuana plants*

*USA - Fight leads Omaha Police to 50 marijuana plants*

Omaha police officers investigating a front-yard fight discovered a marijuana growing operation with 50 plants.
Police say two suspects are facing charges of manufacturing marijuana and one is facing an assault charge.

Officers were called to the north-central Omaha neighborhood around 12:30 a.m. Sunday. A 35-year-old man told police he had been stabbed and robbed by two people. The victim was taken to a hospital for treatment of his injuries.
The two suspects told police they were defending themselves, but officers found the marijuana plants inside the home where the fight took place.
Police say 29-year-old Leah Consentino is suspected of assault. Both Consentino and 26-year-old Stephanie Klar are facing drug manufacturing charges.​
http://www.theindependent.com/news/...cle_fef3ef12-6e1b-509f-b8d3-e84977515140.html


----------



## poledriver

*USA, Columbus - CPD finds almost 150 pot plants worth $584K during drug bust*

*USA, Columbus - CPD finds almost 150 pot plants worth $584K during drug bust*

Columbus police found almost 150 marijuana plants worth $584,000 inside a Jane Lane home during a Saturday drug bust – the culmination of a six week investigation.
John Chapman, 28, was taken into custody after officers spotted him driving by his 6234 Jane Lane home during the execution of a search warrant. He's charged with manufacture of marijuana, possession of marijuana with the intent to distribute and possession of drug related objects, said Capt. Gil Slouchick.

“He came by a little later,” Slouchick said of Chapman. “Officers spotted him driving by. He drove right by the house and officers said, 'Hey, there he is.'”
Members of Slouchick's Special Operations Unit executed the search warrant about 12:30 p.m Saturday. Chapman wasn't home at the time, and officers forced their way inside. As soon as they entered the house, they smelled marijuana, Slouchick said.

The plants were found in various rooms throughout the house, as was about ½ pound of marijuana and drug paraphernalia. The seized items will be sent to the Georgia Bureau of Investigation's crime lab for testing and will then be stored as evidence, the captain said.

Officers saw Chapman drive by his home as they were removing the plants and stopped his car, Slouchick said.
“It's certainly one of the largest seizures that I've seen in the two years I've been up here,” the captain said of the drug bust.
Chapman is scheduled for Columbus Recorder's Court at 2 p.m. Monday.​
http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/2012/03/17/1977054/cpd-finds-almost-150-pot-plants.html


----------



## poledriver

*AUS, Sydney - Men charged and 33kg of cannabis seized - Auburn*

*AUS, Sydney - Men charged and 33kg of cannabis seized - Auburn*

Two men will appear in Burwood Local Court today (Monday 19 March 2012) after being arrested and charged with drug supply offences on Friday (16 March 2012).

About 12.40am on Friday, police from Flemington Local Area Command were conducting a proactive patrol along Cumberland Road in Auburn, when a blue coloured BMW sedan was spotted on the side of the road.

Police will allege they also noticed a man removing a number of large garbage bags from the car and placing them in a nearby bin.

Officers approached the vehicle and questioned the two occupants, before they inspected the bags and discovered a large amount of vegetable matter, believed to be cannabis, in all of the bags.

The two men – a 25-year-old Smithfield man and a 30-year-old Greenfield Park man – were arrested and taken to Auburn Police Station. The bags were weighed and deemed to contain 33kg of cannabis.

As a result, both men were charged with supply a commercial quantity of a prohibited drug, supply indictable quantity of a prohibited drug, deal with proceeds of crime, goods in custody and possess prohibited drug.

The men were refused bail and will appear in Burwood Local Court today (Monday 19 March 2012).​

http://www.police.nsw.gov.au/news/l...nb3YuYXUlMkZtZWRpYSUyRjIyMTg5Lmh0bWwmYWxsPTE=


----------



## poledriver

*AUS, Perth - Police investigate suspected clan lab in Mid West*

*AUS, Perth - Police investigate suspected clan lab in Mid West*






Police are investigating a suspected drug lab in a caravan near Geraldton after two women were taken to hospital with chemical burns overnight.

Police say the incident occurred at the Greenough Rivermouth Caravan Park.

Two women in their 30s were taken to Geraldton Hospital..

One woman has been released from hospital into police custody, the other is under guard in hospital.

It is not clear whether there was an explosion at the caravan.

Local detectives and the Major Crime Squad are investigating.​
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-03-19/suspected-clan-lab-in-geraldton/3898448


----------



## poledriver

*AUS, Syd - Release: Woman charged with importing 2.5 kilograms of heroin in suitcase*

*AUS, Syd - Release: Woman charged with importing 2.5 kilograms of heroin in suitcase*

This is a joint media release between the AFP and Customs

A 37-year-old Vietnamese woman is scheduled to appear in the Parramatta Local Court today (Sunday, 18 March 2012) charged with importing approximately 2.5 kilograms of heroin into Sydney Airport.

On Saturday, 17 March 2012, Customs and Border Protection officers examined the woman’s luggage when she arrived at Sydney International Airport on a flight from Vietnam. 

While examining the woman’s suitcase, Customs and Border Protection officers noticed it was an inconsistent weight for its size. 
Further examinations revealed the suitcase concealed a brown powder in its lining which tested positive to heroin. Further forensic testing will be undertaken to confirm the exact weight and purity, is estimated at 2.5 kilograms.

The woman was referred to the Australian Federal Police (AFP) and later charged with:

Import a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug, namely heroin, contrary to section 307.1 of the Criminal Code Act 1995.
The maximum penalty for this office is life imprisonment and/or a $825,000 fine.​
http://www.afp.gov.au/media-centre/...ting-2-5-kilograms-of-heroin-in-suitcase.aspx


----------



## poledriver

*Thailand - B800m drug haul in North*

*Thailand - B800m drug haul in North*

Authorities have seized illicit drugs with a street value of 800 million baht and arrested three suspects in Chiang Rai’s Muang district, says provincial police chief Surachet Topoonyanont.

The haul on Friday came just a day after the seizure of 500 million baht worth of speed pills in nearby Lampang province.

Friday's operation was carried out by a combined team of local police, Narcotics Suppression Bureau officers and soldiers of the Pa Muang task force. They raided a deserted three-storey building near the Mae Korn intersection in tambon Rob Wiang after an intelligence report indicated a major drug gang was storing narcotics there.

One man and two women were in the building when the unit arrived. Officers arrested them after a search found 2.5 million methamphetamine pills and 50 kilogrammes of crystal methamphetamine in big cardboard boxes, Pol Maj Gen Surachet told a news conference on Friday. 

Arrested were Damrong Somwawiang, 39; Parichart Arblit, 28; and Hassaruadee Arthornpracharat, 34.

The suspects initially told police they had hidden the drugs in the building and were about to deliver them to Bangkok by using the service of a nearby privately owned postal company, said Pol Maj Gen Surachet.

The three suspects were thought to be involved with a suspected drug trafficker arrested last month in the adjacent district of Phaya Mengrai for possessing 1.8 million speed pills worth 500 million baht.

In the Lampang operation on Thursday aftrernoon, officers from Mae Phrik Police Station stopped a Chiang Rai-registered pickup truck with four men inside for a search. The men fled into a nearby grove. Police inspected the pickup and found a total of 2 million speed pills concealed in 10 sacks.  

Authorities conducted air and ground searches for the four suspects who were hiding in the forest. One of the suspects was arrested after three hours in an operation involving two helicopters. Police identified him as Winai sae Her, 22, a Hmong hilltribesman from Chiang Rai.

The three other suspects were still at large and the search was continuing, reports said.​





http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingnews/284695/b800m-drug-haul-in-north


----------



## poledriver

*Thailand - Chalerm vows to hunt down drug ring suspects*

*Thailand - Chalerm vows to hunt down drug ring suspects*

Deputy Prime Minister Chalerm Yoobamrung yesterday vowed to smash a suspected methamphetaminedistribution network after possibly millions of "precursor" pills went missing from many state hospitals.

"We must be decisive and we must arrest all involved no matter what occupations they have," said Chalerm, who was visiting Kalasin, where over 350,000 Actifed tablets have disappeared from Kamalasai Hospital.

"I have instructed Narcotics Suppression police, the Narcotics Control Board and the Department of Special Investigation to work closely on the cases. While we worked so hard on the campaign to suppress methamphetamine, now we have unexpectedly found that the source is in hospitals. It was also done by people with high social status. The cases against anyone found guilty must be pursued actively to the end," he said.

Ultimate measures would be taken against people involved in the embezzlement of medicines containing pseudoephedrine from state hospitals amid concerns that the chemical might be used to produce ya ba, he said.

Pol Colonel Wichien Pinduang, the provincial police chief, said after chairing a meeting with investigators that the probe into the missing drugs at Kamalasai Hospital was expected to be finished within three days. The case then will be transferred to Narcotics Suppression police to take legal action against the pharmacists involved.

The pilfering of cold medicine is believed to be related to the illicit drug trade, as pseudoephedrine can be used as an ingredient in the making of both ya ba and ice, he said.

But the inquiry must be handled carefully as the suspects were government officials. They were likely to face fraud and graft charges, he said.​
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/national/Chalerm-vows-to-hunt-down-drug-ring-suspects-30178220.html


----------



## poledriver

*AUS, NSW - Police seize multi-million dollar cannabis crop - Coffs Harbour*

*AUS, NSW - Police seize multi-million dollar cannabis crop - Coffs Harbour*

Police are conducting investigations after discovering a large multi-million dollar cannabis crop near Coffs Harbour last week.

On Friday 16 March 2012, acting on information received from the public, detectives and officers from Coffs Harbour Target Action Group attended the Bongil Bongil National Park.

The officers, assisted by the Dog Unit, conducted a search of the forest to the west of the National Park near Slarkes Road.

During the search police located 1395 mature cannabis plants with an estimated potential street value of $2.79 million.

The plants were seized and subsequently destroyed.

Police are continuing their investigations into the cultivation and are attempting to identify and locate those responsible for the cannabis crop.​
http://www.police.nsw.gov.au/news/l...nb3YuYXUlMkZtZWRpYSUyRjIyMTk5Lmh0bWwmYWxsPTE=


----------



## poledriver

*UK - Drugs smuggler arrived at Manchester Airport with heroin worth £500k in his suit*

*UK - Drugs smuggler arrived at Manchester Airport with heroin worth £500k in his suit*

A smuggler was found to have almost £500,000 of heroin hidden inside the false lining of his suitcase when he landed at Manchester Airport. 

Tabassum Gulnar 34, was challenged as he headed through nothing to declare after collecting the bag from a carousel having jetted in from Pakistan. Officials from the UK Border Agency were alerted when a sniffer dog showed extreme interest in the brown case. 

It was put through an X-ray machine and four square packages showed up. The case was put on the carousel and officers watched who picked it up. Manchester’s Minshull Street Crown Court was told that while he waited, Gulnar, of Lees Road, Oldham, had the nerve to ask customs officers if they knew why his luggage was taking so long. When challenged, he immediately admitted the bag was his and that he packed it himself. When the drugs were found secreted under a second skin inside, he insisted he knew nothing about them. 

The packages contained 6.36kg of heroin of between 50-54 per cent purity, which would have retailed on the street for £390,000-£488,000. Philip Andrews, defending, said Gulnar had been a ‘blind mule’ in a plan hatched by others who ruthlessly exploited him. He was said to have had learning difficulties at school and was far from street-wise. But a jury convicted him of smuggling drugs into Britain. Brendan O’Leary, prosecuting, said Gulnar’s story was like a bad film script. 

The court was told that unemployed Gulnar had flown out to Pakistan with his 13-year old sister for a family funeral late last year. He claimed he had bought the suitcase for the equivalent of five or six pounds at a market stall shortly before they returned on November 27. 

Gulnar and his sister had been due to fly from Lahore to London on November 26, but at the last minute re-booked at a cost of £600 to fly from Islamabad to Manchester. Gulnar, who had travelled to Pakistan with virtually no money, claimed he re-booked because his sister had wanted to spend more time with family. Mr O’Leary said: "The Crown’s case is that he knew full well what was in that bag, and that he did not innocently buy it from a market trader. 

He says he bought the only rigid suitcase on the stall – which just happened to have almost half a million pounds worth of heroin hidden inside it. It was also no coincidence that the changing of the flight tickets and the purchase of the suitcase took place on the same day." The court heard that on Gulnar’s return, his mobile phone recorded 17 separate missed calls between 11pm and 9am the next morning, making it clear someone was anxious to contact him. Gulnar will be sentenced at Minshull Street Crown Court next month.​
http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...irport-with-heroin-worth-500k-in-his-suitcase


----------



## poledriver

*USA - Texas troopers seize $1.49M in cocaine*

*USA - Texas troopers seize $1.49M in cocaine*






VICTORIA COUNTY, Texas -- State troopers have seized 51.2 lbs. of cocaine during a traffic stop, according to a press release from the Department of Public Safety..
Troopers said they pulled over the suspect's vehicle for multiple traffic infractions, and then were given verbal consent from the driver to search the vehicle.

Twenty bundles of cocaine were found inside the vehicle, weighing 51.2 lbs. and carrying an estimated street value of $1,493,091, according to the press release.
The woman driving the vehicle was arrested and faces multiple federal charges.​
http://www.khou.com/news/texas-news/Texas-troopers-seize-149M-in-cocaine-143318066.html


----------



## poledriver

*BSF shot dead 3 Pak smugglers and recovers 22 kg heroin*

*BSF shot dead 3 Pak smugglers and recovers 22 kg heroin*

AMRITSAR: A patroling party of BSF shot dead three Pak smugglers and recoverd 22 kg heroin valued at around Rs. 110 crore in the international market. According to reports a patroling party of BSF spotted some suspicious movement near Dharma border outpost on Indo Pak border on the wee hours of Momday. BSF challanged the Pak smugglers who ignored the warning and opened fire at BSF. 

In retaliatory fire BSF shot dead three Pak nationals said sources. in a follow up search of the area BSF recoverd 22 packets of heroin. BSF and police have launched a massive manhunt to nab the Indian smugglers who were to receive the smuggled heroin.​
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...F-at-Indo-Pak-border/articleshow/12326929.cms


----------



## poledriver

*USA, AZ - Border Patrol finds, seizes over 5 pounds of heroin this weekend*

*USA, AZ - Border Patrol finds, seizes over 5 pounds of heroin this weekend*

TUCSON - Border Patrol agents working at the Nogales Station seized over five pounds of heroin in two separate incidents this weekend.

On Saturday, agents found 1.3 pounds of heroin hidden under a Mexican citizen's clothes during a routine immigration inspection, according to a news release from Customs and Border Protection. The narcotics, worth about $19,200, were held as evidence, and the individual faces possible prosecution for narcotics smuggling.

On Sunday, a canine team alerted to a commercial passenger transportation vehicle, which was then referred for secondary inspection, the CBP release states. A search revealed several small bundles of heroin on the floorboard, which were not traceable to a specific passenger. The drugs, weighing 3.8 pounds and worth about $44,720, will be turned over to the DEA.

"Border Patrol checkpoints continue to assist agents in stopping transnational criminal organizations from bringing harmful and addictive narcotics further into the United States," the release states. "Significant progress has been made in disrupting illegal activity along the Arizona/Mexico border by reducing the ability of smugglers to move contraband through routes of egress. "​
http://www.kvoa.com/news/border-patrol-finds-seizes-over-5-pounds-of-heroin-this-weekend/


----------



## poledriver

*USA, NC - Three men charged with trafficking 8 kilos of cocaine  Read more here: http*

*USA, NC - Three men charged with trafficking 8 kilos of cocaine*

RALEIGH -- State Alcohol Law Enforcement agents arrested three men Sunday and charged them with trafficking eight kilograms of cocaine.

The arrests followed a vehicle stop on Old Wake Forest Road in Raleigh. In addition to the cocaine, agents say they also seized more than $43,000 in cash, two vehicles and three guns, according to the state Department of Public Safety.

Jamie Munguia Borrayo, of Roanoke Rapids and two other men, Franklin Daniel Montilla Gomez, of an unknown address in Raleigh, and Raul Pichardo, of 4223 Middle Oaks Drive, Raleigh, were arrested Sunday, according to arrest warrants.

All three were charged with conspiracy to traffic in cocaine, while Borrayo and Pichardo were also charged with trafficking in cocaine.

Each of the men has been placed under a federal immigration detainer, meaning federal officials suspect they in the country illegally. Borrayo, 50, is from Mexico, while Gomez, 29, and Pichardo, 30, are from the Dominican Republic.

Gomez, 29, also was maintaining a vehicle used in keeping or selling a controlled substance – his 1998 Chevrolet Avalanche.

Bail for each man was set at $500,000. They are being held in the Wake County jail.​
http://www.newsobserver.com/2012/03/19/1943644/three-men-charged-with-trafficking.html


----------



## poledriver

*USA, KY - Agents Find Nearly 50 Pounds Of Pot Inside Bookcase*

*USA, KY - Agents Find Nearly 50 Pounds Of Pot Inside Bookcase*

HEBRON, Ky. -- U.S. Customs agents have stopped another drug shipment through the Tri-State.
Customs and Border Protection officers stationed at the DHL Express Consignment Operation in Erlanger, found 48 pound of marijuana concealed inside a false compartment in the back side of an imported bookcase.

"This method of concealment further shows the great lengths drug smugglers will use to try to hide their product," said Steven Artino, CBP acting Director of Field Operations in Chicago, in a news release. "This is an outstanding example of CBP officers use of their intuition, experience and available resources in the detection and interdiction of this marijuana shipment. Every week, everyday, and every minute our CBP officers are engaged in a battle to outsmart one of the most dangerous and clever enemies of this nation - the drug smuggler."

CBP officers found the drugs after routine x-rays showed anomalies within the item. Smugglers created a hollow cavity in the back of the bookcase in which 48.29 pounds of marijuana was placed.
The drugs were shipped from Mexico and destined for Texas, CBP said.

No arrests have been made in relation to this seizure as the case is still under investigation.​
with pics (that i cant seem to add)

http://www.wlwt.com/r/30710212/detail.html


----------



## poledriver

*Serbia And Montenegro - Three persons in handcuffs, about 6 kilograms of marijuana se*

*Three persons in handcuffs, about 6 kilograms of marijuana seized*

Mitrovica - Sources within the Kosovo police report that in Kqiq i Madh, village of Mitrovica municipality,  Sunday arrested three people because during a search among them they found and seized over 6 kilograms of marijuana-type drugs.

It is notified that after the hearing, the suspects, under the public prosecutor's decision, were sent to police custody. Police officers in the Mitrovica region say the case was not performed by them, but by the drug sector in general level.​
http://www.m-magazine.org/index.php...fs-about-6-kilograms-of-marijuana-seized.html


----------



## poledriver

*Nepal - Two held with marijuana*

*Nepal - Two held with marijuana*

MORANG: Border Police Post, Budhanagar in Morang district arrested two persons along with 26 kg of marijuana on Monday morning.

The arrestees are Bidhyananda Sarbariya, 30, of Budhanagar-6 and Tunkana Chaudhary, 45, of Tetariya-9 of the district.

According to Sub-Inspector at the Post, Kamal Katwal, a patrol team of police arrested them while they were taking the marijuana belonging to marijuana smuggler Mainu Yadav of Budhanagar-6 to India.

Police said the marijuana smuggler Yadav has been absconding.

Both the arrestees have been handed over to the Area Police Office, Rani, for the legal action, according to Katwal.​
http://thehimalayantimes.com/fullNews.php?headline=Two+held+with+marijuana&NewsID=324626


----------



## poledriver

*Thailand - Yaba, 50kg 'ice' seized*

*Thailand - Yaba, 50kg 'ice' seized*

Police have arrested members of two drug gangs and seized 200,000 methamphetamine pills and 50 kilogrammes of crystal methamphetamine, or ice.

Suthat Panji, 42 was arrested yesterday for possession of 200,000 methamphetamine pills, or yaba. His car and five mobile phones were also confiscated, police said on Monday.

The suspect told investigators that he planned to deliver yaba from Chiang Rai province to two people at a gas station on Ram Intra Road and at a parking lot in Bangkok's Wang Thonglang district yesterday evening.

Two other suspects, Seksan Sonsuphab, 42, and Palida Rattanawirun, 21, were arrested on the same day.

In another case, police yesterday arrested two drug suspects, Somboon Saelee, 24, and Sitthidet Charaschote, 21, and seized six kilogrammes of crystal meth.

Police said the drugs were hidden in teabags.

The pair confessed that they were delivering the drug from Lampang province to Nonthaburi's Bang Kruai district, according to police.

Two cell phones and a pickup truck were confiscated.

All five drug suspects were taken to the Narcotics Suppression Bureau for further investigation.

Police arrest five drug suspects and seize 200,000 yaba pills and 50kg of crystal meth smuggled from northern provinces. (Photos by Surapol Promsaka Na Sakolnakorn)​










http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/local/285024/200000-yaba-pills-50kg-of-ice-seized


----------



## poledriver

*Netherlands - Dutch seize big cocaine haul at airport*

*Netherlands - Dutch seize big cocaine haul at airport*

Dutch gendarmes confiscated hundreds of kilogrammes of cocaine in one of the largest busts at Amsterdam's Schiphol airport in recent years, a spokesman said Tuesday.

"We have seized 300 kilos of cocaine," Robert van Kapel told AFP. The drug was packaged in containers and had an estimated street value of 12 million euros ($16 million).
The find was made in containers flown in from South and Central America on Monday and Tuesday.

No arrests were made, said Kapel, but an investigation is underway.
Schiphol is Europe's fifth-largest airport and up to 140,000 passengers pass through it every day.​
http://www.expatica.com/nl/news/dutch-news/dutch-seize-big-cocaine-haul-at-airport_216234.html


----------



## ChronicHD

How fucked are those smugglers in Thailand going to be for that speed?


----------



## poledriver

^ Yeah, they'll be killed for it I guess, they are really strict over there.


----------



## poledriver

The guy in the orange looks like he just wants to take a big bite out of one of the bags and become the hulk and go nuts.


----------



## poledriver

And the cop behind the guy in blue is going - 'don't do it bro, you know you're fucked'


----------



## poledriver

And the cop furthest on the right (without the gun) is perving on the chick no doubt.


----------



## poledriver

*[BNA.bh]  BAHRAIN :: A suspect caught in possession 18 KG of Marijuana*

* [BNA.bh]  BAHRAIN :: A suspect caught in possession 18 KG of Marijuana*

Manama, March 22 (BNA) -- An Anti-Narcotics Police Squad had successfully arrested a hashish dealer in possession of an estimated quantity of 18 KG of the prohibited substance, according to a report from the General Director of Investigations and Criminal Evidence Directorate.

The General Director explained that the directorate received information that a suspect had in his possession and was also trafficking illegal narcotic drugs.

The suspect was caught in the act of selling pot after obtaining permission from the Public Prosecution and afer investigation and search was conducted all over his house which resulted in uncovering a large quantity hashish estimated to sell at BHD 36,000 (around USD 110,000).​
http://www.bna.bh/portal/en/news/500149


----------



## poledriver

*UK - Cannabis factories and cocaine seized in police raids*

*UK - Cannabis factories and cocaine seized in police raids*

DRUGS with a combined street value of nearly £500,000 were recovered during a series of raids executed by police, the Star has learned.

The operations saw squads of officers swoop at properties on Robins Lane and Sutton Park Drive, Sutton where they recovered £200,000 of cocaine and 8.400 counterfeit cigarettes.

A 44-year-old man and a 40-year-old woman were arrested in connection with the possession of drugs with intent to supply.

In a separate drugs bust on Knowsley Road officers uncovered a cannabis farm with 300 plants and a quantity of amphetamine.


The street value of the drugs is believed to be £120,000. A woman, 27, and a 40-year-old man were held on suspicion of producing cannabis and possessing drugs.

A further police raid on a house in Wargrave Road, Newton-le-Willows led to the discovery of 400 cannabis plants with a street of value of £160,000.

Pictures acquired by the Star show the stacks of plants stocked inside what appeared to be a normal house.

Last week the Star reported how police had embarked on a major operation to crack down on cannabis production in the town.

Superintendent Dave Fox told the Star: “This is part of an ongoing operation to stamp out cannabis cultivation and drugs supply. We will put all our efforts into catching people involved with illegal drugs and would appeal to anyone who smells anything strange to contact police.”​
http://www.sthelensstar.co.uk/news/9606152.Cannabis_factories_and_cocaine_seized_in_police_raids/


----------



## poledriver

*[GulfToday.ae]  UNITED ARAB EMIRATES :: 2 Asians held with 5kg hashish, drug pills*

*[GulfToday.ae]  UNITED ARAB EMIRATES :: 2 Asians held with 5kg hashish, drug pills *

"Apart from 5 kilogrammes of hashish, 35,000 tramadol and travian tablets were found in their possession. "

Read Full Article At :: http://gulftoday.ae/portal/72e0d8e3-0e2d-45a0-bbed-c633cfd07a99.aspx​


----------



## poledriver

*[Defense.gov]  AFGHANISTAN :: Coalition Force Finds Opium Cache*

"A coalition security force found 1,300 pounds of opium in the Nad-e Ali district of Afghanistan’s Helmand province today, military officials reported."

Read Full Article At :: http://www.defense.gov/news/newsarticle.aspx?id=67652​


----------



## poledriver

*[MinuteManNewsCenter.com]  CONNECTICUT :: State Police arrest suspected drug dealer a*

*[MinuteManNewsCenter.com]  CONNECTICUT :: State Police arrest suspected drug dealer after I-95 stop*

"Police seized 4.86 pounds of cocaine, oxycontin pills, and the cash."

Read Full Article At :: http://www.minutemannewscenter.com/articles/2012/03/22/westport/news/doc4f6b3ab7834c8098094481.txt​


----------



## poledriver

*[CommercialAppeal.com]  TENNESSEE :: Cops find 1M in pot in truck  "Together, the loa*

[CommercialAppeal.com]  TENNESSEE :: Cops find 1M in pot in truck

"Together, the load weighed about 920 pounds, an amount with a street value of approximately $920,000 that Armstrong said could cause much damage if released on Memphis streets."

Read Full Article At :: http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2012/mar/24/cops-find-1m-in-pot-in-truck/​


----------



## poledriver

*[DominicanToday.com]  DOMINICAN REPULIC :: Drug trafficker arrested at Puerto Plata a*

[DominicanToday.com]  DOMINICAN REPULIC :: Drug trafficker arrested at Puerto Plata airport

"The National Drugs Control Agency (DNCD) yesterday arrested a man with nine packages of cocaine in his luggage as he tried to take a flight to New York at the Puerto Plata International Airport."

Read Full Article At :: http://www.dominicantoday.com/dr/lo...g-trafficker-arrested-at-Puerto-Plata-airport​


----------



## poledriver

*RUSSIA :: 43 kg of heroin seized in St Petersburg*

[RUVR.ru]  RUSSIA :: 43 kg of heroin seized in St Petersburg

"Russia’s anti-drugs agency has confiscated over 40 kg of heroin in St. Petersburg, its director, Viktor Ivanov, has said."

Read Full Article At :: http://english.ruvr.ru/2012_03_23/69327277/​


----------



## poledriver

*SINGAPORE :: CNB seize over 2kg of heroin, 460g of cannabis*

[StraitsTimes.com]  SINGAPORE :: CNB seize over 2kg of heroin, 460g of cannabis

"The Central Narcotics Bureau (CNB) arrested a drug trafficker and seized about 2.56kg of heroin and 460g of cannabis in a targeted operation on Friday."

Read Full Article At :: http://www.straitstimes.com/BreakingNews/Singapore/Story/STIStory_780961.html​


----------



## poledriver

*Aus - Drug import sting nets waiter*

*Aus - Drug import sting nets waiter*

A drinks waiter faces up to 10 years' jail after today admitting he helped a friend import party drugs through the mail from China and the United States.

Athanasios Polychronopoulous, 21, from Wantirna South, pleaded guilty in the County Court to three charges of assisting in the importation of the drugs methylone and methylendioxprovalerone (MDPV).
The maximum penalty for each charge is 10 years' jail and a $21,000 fine.

Prosecutor Thien Tran said Customs officers intercepted five packages containing the drugs at the Australia Post Port Melbourne gateway facility in May last year.

The packages were addressed to an 'Arthur Nash' at Polychronopoulos' address in Wantirna South, where he lived with his parents and younger sister.
The first package contained 199.3 grams of methylone and the second package 422 grams.

Ms Tran said methylone was "an ecstasy-like substance which can be consumed on its own".
"It is also the main ingredient of a liquid designer drug known as 'explosion'," she said.

The three other packages had been sent from the United States addressed to Arthur Nash and contained a total of 38.54 grams of pure MDPV.
MDPV is a close derivative of methcathinone. It is nicknamed 'fake cocaine' as the effects are similar and users 'snort' the powder to get high, Ms Tran said.
When Federal Police raided Polychronopoulos' home on May 31 he was found with a small quantity of the drugs ice and ecstasy.

A computer seized from his bedroom revealed he was using the Facebook name 'Nash Poly'.
Polychronopoulos told police he agreed to have the packages sent to his home as a favour to his former high school friend, Norman Cox.
Cox was his drug supplier and he owed him money.

"He did tell me that this was a research drug and it hadn't been made legal yet," Polychronopoulos told police.
Polychronopoulos had agreed to transfer almost $4000 in cash overseas for Cox, using Western Union, to buy the drugs.
The street value of the drugs was not mentioned in court today.

Defence lawyer Tony Trood said Polychronpoulos would use a wide range of drugs with Cox, including heroin and methamphetamines.
He said Polychronopoulos had agreed to co-operate with police and tell them where Cox stored his drugs and where he carried out his drug transactions, including at McDonald's. Cox died of a suspected heroin overdose in August.

Judge Jeanette Morrish adjourned the case until tomorrow for further submissions.​
http://www.smh.com.au/victoria/drug-import-sting-nets-waiter-20120327-1vvsq.html


----------



## poledriver

*Drug Conspiracy/Murder-for-Hire Plot Disrupted by DEA Investigation*

*Drug Conspiracy/Murder-for-Hire Plot Disrupted by DEA Investigation*

March 26 (Laredo, TX) – Several men have been arrested and charged in a conspiracy related to drug trafficking and/or an attempted murder-for-hire plot, Drug Enforcement Administration Special Agent in Charge, Javier F. Peña and United States Attorney Kenneth Magidson announced today.

Kevin Corley (Corley), 29, Samuel Walker, 28, both of Colorado Springs, Colo., and Shavar Davis, 29, of Denver, Colo., were taken into custody Saturday afternoon in Laredo, Texas, while Marcus Mickle, 20, and Calvin Epps, 26, both of Hopkins, S.C., were arrested in South Carolina. A sixth man, Mario Corley, 40, of Saginaw, Texas, was also taken into custody in relation to this case in Charleston, S.C.

The criminal complaint charging Corley, Walker and Davis was filed just a short time ago in Laredo federal court, at which time they made their initial appearances before U.S. Magistrate Judge Diana Song Quiroga. Mickle and Epps, charged in a now unsealed indictment, are expected to make their initial appearances in Columbia, S.C., this afternoon.

The investigation began in January 2011, when Mickle started negotiations with those he thought were members of the Lot Zetas Cartel, who were actually undercover Drug Enforcement Administration agents, to purchase marijuana in return for stolen weapons. The criminal complaint indicates that as they began discussions about the distribution of marijuana in the Columbia, S.C., area, Mickle and Epps allegedly told undercover agents about a friend in the military who could provide military weapons to them. The agents were later introduced to Corley who allegedly identified himself as an active duty officer in the Army responsible for training soldiers. He offered to provide tactical training for cartel members and to purchase weapons for the cartel under his name.

The complaint states that over the next several months, Corley continued to communicate with undercover agents regarding the services he could provide the cartel as a result of the training, experience and access to information/equipment afforded him as an active duty soldier. According to the criminal complaint, Corley allegedly mailed an Army tactics battle book to the agents, thoroughly explained military tactics and told undercover agents he could train 40 cartel members in two weeks.

On Jan. 7, 2012, Corley traveled to Laredo and met with undercover agents at which time the agents inquired about his ability to perform "wet work," allegedly understood to mean murder-for-hire, specifically, whether he could provide a team to raid a ranch were 20 kilograms of stolen cocaine were being kept by rival cartel members. Corley confirmed he would conduct the contract killing with a small team, at a minimum comprised of himself and another person who he described as an active duty soldier with whom he had already consulted. According to the complaint, Corley ultimately agreed to $50,000 and five kilograms of cocaine to perform the contract killing and retrieve the 20 kilograms of cocaine and offered to refund the money if the victim survived.

Corley further offered to provide security for Mickle and Epps’ purchase of 500 pounds of marijuana for transport from Texas to South Carolina. He traveled with them to Laredo, where they loaded the marijuana into a tractor trailer and attempted to escort it back to South Carolina. However, the tractor-trailer carrying the load was stopped and seized in La Salle County, Texas, on Jan. 14, 2012. Corley continued to contact undercover agents to discuss the possibility of future transactions with the agents, according to the complaint. Corley allegedly arranged for 300 pounds of marijuana to be delivered to Mario Corley in Charleston, S.C., and allegedly assisted in brokering 500 pounds of marijuana and five kilograms of cocaine for Mickle and Epps and discussed the distribution of these narcotics in South Carolina, Texas and Colorado.

On March 5, 2012, Corley delivered two AR-15 assault rifles with scopes, an airsoft assault rifle, five allegedly stolen ballistic vests and other miscellaneous equipment to an undercover agent in Colorado Springs, Colo., in exchange for $10,000. At the meeting, Corley and the undercover agent allegedly again discussed the contract killing and the retrieval of the cocaine which was to occur on March 24, 2012. Corley allegedly stated he had purchased a new Ka-Bar knife to carve a “Z” into the victim’s chest and was planning on buying a hatchet to dismember the body.

On March 24, 2012, Corley, Walker, and Davis traveled to Laredo and met with undercover agents, at which time they discussed the location of the intended victim, the logistics of performing the contract kill and their respective roles. The three were arrested, during which time a fourth suspect was shot and killed. A subsequent search of the vehicle in which Corley and the other co-conspirators arrived revealed two semi-automatic rifles with scopes, one bolt-action rifle with a scope and bipod, one hatchet, one Ka-Bar knife, one bag of .223 caliber ammunition and one box of .300 caliber ammunition.

The criminal complaint charges conspiracy to possess with the intent to distribute more than five kilograms of cocaine and carries a possible punishment of a minimum of 10 years and up to life in prison and/or a $10 million fine. Use of a firearm in furtherance of a drug trafficking or violent crime could result in up to 10 years in prison which is served consecutively to any other prison term imposed. Those charged in the indictment for conspiracy and possession with intent to distribute more than 100 kilograms of marijuana, including Corley, Mickle and Epps, also face five to 40 years in prison if convicted.​
http://www.justice.gov/dea/pubs/states/newsrel/2012/hou032612.html


----------



## poledriver

*AUS - Drugs, steroids seized in raid*

*AUS - Drugs, steroids seized in raid*

MORE than 152 cannabis plants and a hoard of other drugs where seized from two homes on the Central Coast.

Police searched a house on Turpentine Street, Wyoming and located more than 152 cannabis plants, 13 kilograms of dried cannabis, a sum of cash and a quantity of anabolic steroids about 4pm yesterday.

A 32-year-old man was arrested at the scene and a search of his home on nearby Jarrett Street found 524 grams of cannabis head, a large sum of cash, a large quantity of anabolic steroids and prescription drugs.

The man was charged with a number of offences including drug related offences, recklessly deal with the proceeds of crime and possess prescribed restricted substance.

He was refused bail and will appear in Gosford Local Court today.​
http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...s-seized-in-raid/story-fn7y9brv-1226310870250


----------



## ChronicHD

*Troopers bust $1.2M worth of heroin hidden in bumper *

EATON -- Two suspects from Chicago are facing felony drug charges after Ohio State Highway Patrol troopers seized 8 kilos of heroin, worth an estimated $1.2 million, following a traffic stop in Preble County.

Troopers stopped a 2001 Honda Accord, with Illinois registration, for a speed violation along I-70 on Tuesday. Criminal indicators were observed and a patrol drug-sniffing canine alerted to the vehicle. A probable cause search revealed the 8 kilos of heroin in an electronically controlled hidden compartment built into the rear bumper.

The driver, Emerita M. Irias, 43, and passenger, Jose Luis Cruz-Martinez, 29, were charged with possession of heroin, a first-degree felony and possession of criminal tools, a fifth-degree felony.

Both suspects were incarcerated in the Preble County Jail. If convicted, each could face up to11 years in prison and up to a $22,500 fine.


http://www.northwestohio.com/news/story.aspx?id=732797

I believe this type of incident was being discussed in another thread about hidden compartments being illegal?  I'm assuming that's how they got "possession of criminal tools".


----------



## poledriver

*Five arrested after drug manufacturing investigation - Middle Eastern Organised Crime*

*AUS -  Five arrested after drug manufacturing investigation - Middle Eastern Organised Crime Squad*

Five people will face court today after ongoing investigations into the manufacture of prohibited drugs.

On 14 February 2012, officers from the Middle Eastern Organised Crime Squad’s (MEOCS) Strike Force Felix and Camden Local Area Command raided two clandestine laboratories at Catherine Fields and Narellan.

Prohibited drugs with an estimated potential street value of more than $1 million and firearms were seized. A number of people arrested last month remain before the courts.

As a result of ongoing investigations, officers from Strike Force Felix, assisted by Strike Force Raptor, the Public Order and Riot Squad and the South-West Metropolitan Region Enforcement Squad, raided six houses at Auburn, Berala, Lidcombe, Granville and Guildford early yesterday (Wednesday 28 March 2012).

Five men, aged between 25 and 29, were arrested and subsequently charged with knowingly take part in the manufacture of a prohibited drug (large commercial quantity) and other offences.

They were each refused bail to face court at Parramatta and Burwood today.

Inquiries are continuing.​
http://www.police.nsw.gov.au/news/l...nb3YuYXUlMkZtZWRpYSUyRjIyMzY4Lmh0bWwmYWxsPTE=


----------



## poledriver

*AUS - Man found with cannabis plants avoids jail*

*AUS - Man found with cannabis plants avoids jail*

A Broken Hill man has avoided a jail sentence after police found seven large cannabis plants growing in his house.

27 year-old Jason Leigh Rowbotham received a 15 month good behaviour bond for knowingly taking part in the cultivation of a prohibited plant.

Last year, police found the cannabis plants in his house on Radium Street, with an estimated value of $35 000.

They also found 6.7 grams of methamphetamine and two books with instructions on how to make illicit drugs.

The district court heard the drugs belonged to Rowbotham's brother.

Rowbotham was acquitted of most of the charges relating to the methamphetamines, and pleaded guilty to knowingly taking part in the cultivation of a prohibited plant.

In sentencing, Judge Robyn Tupman said Rowbotham should wake up to himself, and to "stop hanging out with losers and stop smoking dope."

Judge Tupman told Rowbotham to treat the hearing as a chance to get his life back on track​
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-03-29/brother27s-drugs/3919750


----------



## poledriver

*AUS - Cannabis man wins appeal against jail term*

*AUS - Cannabis man wins appeal against jail term*

A judge has overturned a jail sentence for a man who was found with about $30,000 worth of cannabis.

Boris Usachov, 39, from Parafield Gardens in South Australia, was caught with 3.2 kilograms of cannabis at Buronga, near Mildura, last June.

In the Wentworth Local Court, he pleaded guilty to possessing and supplying illicit drugs and was sentenced to 12 months' jail.

However, the district court of appeals, at Broken Hill, has overruled the sentence after it heard Usachov has been diagnosed with cancer and will have his kidney removed.

The court heard Usachov suffers from chronic back pain and was self-medicating with cannabis.

Judge Robyn Tupman said prison would be "potentially fatal" for Usachov.

He has been given a suspended sentence.​
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-03-28/cannabis-man-wins-appeal-against-jail-term/3917284


----------



## poledriver

*AUS - Ecstasy worth $120,000 seized*

*AUS - Ecstasy worth $120,000 seized*






Ecstasy with a street value of $120,000 has been seized in the NSW city of Wollongong.

A police raid on a home at Blackbutt yesterday uncovered 150 ecstasy tablets, worth $2000.

But police say that over three months, they uncovered 1.12kg of ecstasy with a street value of $120,000 and $42,000 in cash.

Three men were arrested yesterday in a car park on Marine Drive, Wollongong, as the raid took place.

Police will allege they were in the process of supplying 4000 ecstasy tablets.

A 30-year-old man has been charged with four counts of supplying an indictable quantity of a prohibited drug, one count of supplying a large commercial quantity, and dealing with the proceeds of crime.
He was refused bail and will appear at Wollongong Local Court on Friday.

The other two men, aged 23 and 21, have been charged with a number of drug supply offences and have been refused bail to appear at Wollongong Local Court on April 24.​
http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/ecstasy-worth-120000-seized-20120330-1w1th.html


----------



## poledriver

*Thailand - Two killed in drug sting operation*

*Thailand - Two killed in drug sting operation *

Two drug suspects were killed and another wounded after a sting operation in Kamphaeng Phet, which ended in their vehicle hitting a tree while they tried to escape.

A policeman in plainclothes, who was blocking the fleeing sedan and jumped over its hood, sustained injuries after the car hit a tree. The officers in hiding identified themselves to the suspects and ordered them to surrender.

The wounded suspect has been identified as Kamron Choosri, and charged with possessing amphetamine tablets with intent to sell.

In Phuket, a grenade attack on the home of an ex-drug convict wounded him. However, despite bleeding and other apparent injuries, he did not seek treatment at a hospital.

Police are looking for Mongkhol Benjaphan, 32, who served a prison term and is wanted on a drug-related warrant. They said the grenade attack, which killed a dog and also damaged nearby homes, |was likely carried out by his rivals in drug dealing.

Railway police arrested two male transvestites at a railway station in Nakhon Pathom for attempting to smuggle marijuana to the South. Suphat Srisamutnark and Choophan Laohaphan admitted to having already run the hemp three times, receiving Bt10,000 on each trip from an agent they refused to name, who picked up the cargo at Phatthalung station.

In Ayutthaya, police arrested a man possessing 600 amphetamine tablets at a road checkpoint.

Provincial police chief Pol Maj-General Anurak Taeng-kasem said he would begin assigning police in different precincts to set up checkpoints in others' jurisdictions to prevent local police from not strictly doing their duties by not stopping friends or acquaintances.

Deputy Prime Minister Chalerm Yoobamrung yesterday criticised a Thai daily newspaper for carrying a front-page story quoting a former drug kingpin dubbing the government's drug crackdown as ineffective.

Chalerm said the suspect was trying to discredit the crackdown because he had been affected.​
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/national/Two-killed-in-drug-sting-operation-30179037.html


----------



## poledriver

*AUS - Two men charged for importing 5kgs of cocaine*

*AUS - Two men charged for importing 5kgs of cocaine*

A 36-year-old Yennora man and a 23-year-old Punchbowl man are scheduled to appear in Parramatta Local Court today after they were charged by the Australian Federal Police (AFP) with offences relating to the importation of five kilograms of cocaine.

On 29 March 2012, Australian Customs and Border Protection officers at Sydney International Airport intercepted an air freight consignment from the United States containing a wooden and marble chess board.

During an examination of the consignment, Customs and Border Protection officers located a quantity of a white powder substance concealed within the chess board. Initial testing of the white powder substance returned positive for cocaine and the matter was referred to the AFP for investigation.

An AFP forensic examination of the substance confirmed the substance to be cocaine, with an estimated weight of five kilograms. Further testing will determine its exact weight and purity.

The AFP substituted the cocaine and conducted a controlled delivery, executing a number of search warrants across Sydney yesterday.

Following the delivery, the AFP charged the two men charged with:
• Conspiracy to import a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug, contrary to Section 307.5 by virtue of section 11.1 of the Criminal Code 1995
• Attempt to possess a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug, contrary to Section 307.5 by virtue of section 11.1 of the Criminal Code 1995

The maximum penalty for these offences is an $825,000 fine and/or 25 years imprisonment.

The investigation remains ongoing and the AFP has not ruled out further arrests. Anyone with information relevant to this case is urged to contact the AFP.​
http://www.customs.gov.au/site/mediaRelease120331.asp


----------



## poledriver

*Leader of Notorious Tijuana Cartel/Arellano-Felix Drug Trafficking Organization Sente*

*Leader of Notorious Tijuana Cartel/Arellano-Felix Drug Trafficking Organization Sentenced for Racketeering, Money Laundering*

April 2 (San Diego, CA) – DEA Administrator Michele M. Leonhart today announced that Benjamin Arellano-Felix, nearly 60, the former leader of the Tijuana Cartel/Arellano-Felix Organization (AFO) was sentenced today in U.S. District Court in San Diego by the Honorable Larry A. Burns to serve 25 years in federal prison. Judge Burns also ordered Arellano- Felix to forfeit $100 million in criminal proceeds. The sentence followed Arellano-Felix’s conviction for racketeering and money laundering.

“The Tijuana Cartel was one of the world’s most brutal drug trafficking networks, but has now met its demise with leader Benjamin Arellano-Felix’s sentencing today,” said DEA Administrator Michele M. Leonhart. “It is a major victory for DEA and Mexico’s Calderon Administration. Together, we will continue our pressure on the Mexican cartels whose leaders, members, and facilitators will be prosecuted and face the justice they fear.”

“Today’s prison sentence virtually ensures that Arellano-Felix will spend the remainder of his life in custody. Following this sentence, he will be deported to Mexico to finish a 22-year sentence. This is a fitting end for a person who has caused so much suffering and destruction,” commented United States Attorney Duffy. Duffy heralded the sentence as a landmark achievement in the United States and Mexico’s joint effort to dismantle drug cartels operating on both sides of the border and stated that “Attorney General Eric Holder and Mexican Attorney General Marisela Morales are pleased with today’s result and that this defendant has finally been held accountable for his crimes. Today’s sentence, together with what remains of his sentence in Mexico, will go a long way in ensuring that Arellano Felix spends his remaining years in prison.”

Long-reputed to be one of the most notorious multi-national drug trafficking organizations to ever exist, the AFO controlled the flow of cocaine, marijuana and other drugs through the Mexican border cities of Tijuana and Mexicali into the United States. Its operations also extended into southern Mexico and Colombia. Arellano-Felix was taken into custody by Mexican authorities on March 9, 2002. A final order of extradition to the United States was granted in 2007 and after years of unsuccessful appeals, Arellano-Felix arrived in the U.S. on April 29, 2011, to face charges in the Southern District of California for narcotics trafficking, money laundering and organized crime-related offenses. On January 4, 2012, he entered his guilty pleas before Judge Burns.

San Diego FBI Acting Special Agent in Charge Eric Birnbaum commented, “Today's sentencing marks the end of Mr. Arellano-Felix's reign as the leader of one of the most dangerous drug and organized crime organizations our agencies have ever investigated. While there is still much work to do, it is particularly noteworthy that this culmination would not have been possible without the cumulative efforts of law enforcement on both sides of the border. We are pleased to stand united against the violence brought forth by the AFO and see this individual brought to justice.”

“The money laundering investigation conducted by IRS Special Agents contributed to the dismantling of one of the most notorious and violent drug cartels in Mexico,” commented Leslie P. DeMarco, Special Agent in Charge of IRS Criminal Investigation Los Angeles Field Office. "Today’s sentencing is further evidence of the successful partnership that IRS Criminal Investigation has with other law enforcement agencies by using our financial expertise to unravel the money laundering component of this multi-national drug-trafficking organization.”

According to court records and the defendant’s admissions, Arellano-Felix was the leader of the AFO from approximately 1986 to until his arrest on March 9, 2002. During that time, Arellano-Felix served as the ultimate decision-maker for the AFO. Arellano-Felix issued directives to other members of the AFO, including his brothers, Ramon, Eduardo, and Francisco Javier Arellano-Felix, as well as his top lieutenants and drug-trafficking partners.

Arellano-Felix and other AFO members conspired to import and distribute within the United States hundreds of tons of cocaine and marijuana, for which the AFO obtained hundreds of millions in U.S. dollars in profits. At Arellano-Felix’s direction, members of the AFO kidnaped, physically restrained and murdered numerous persons in furtherance of the AFO's illegal activities. Also at Arellano-Felix’s direction, members of the AFO bribed law enforcement and military personnel, and murdered informants and potential witnesses in order to obstruct or impede the official investigation of their activities. Arellano-Felix conspired with other members of the AFO to launder proceeds of the above drug trafficking activities by directing other members to transport, transmit, and transfer hundreds of millions in U.S. dollars from the United States to Mexico.

This case was investigated by agents from the Drug Enforcement Administration, the Federal Bureau of Investigation, and the Internal Revenue Service-Criminal Investigation and prosecuted in the Southern District of California by Assistant United States Attorneys Joseph Green, James Melendres, and Daniel Zipp. The Criminal Division’s Office of International Affairs provided significant assistance in the extradition. The investigation was coordinated by an Organized Crime Drug Enforcement Task Force (OCDETF). The OCDETF program was created to consolidate and coordinate all law enforcement resources in this country's battle against major drug trafficking rings, drug kingpins, and money launderers.​
http://www.justice.gov/dea/pubs/states/newsrel/2012/sd040212.html


----------



## S.J.B.

*U.S. - Canadians nabbed in California drug bust accused of conspiring to distribute 37 kg of cocaine*

"The drug deal, described by a U.S. federal agent in court documents, was like a scene out of a Hollywood movie.

At a Southern California storage lot, one man — wearing white socks on his hands so as not to leave fingerprints — examines duffel bags filled with cocaine to make sure it’s all there.

Meanwhile, at a Starbucks parking lot, his partner prepares to hand over the money to pay for the drugs, but in order to make sure he’s giving the money to the right person, he has that person produce a $1 bill with a specific serial number on it.

What the men don’t realize is that the Mexican cocaine-trafficking brokers they think they’re dealing with are undercover agents.

June Jie Zhang, 31, of Toronto and John Philip Co, 41, of Richmond, B.C. — arrested last week and charged in a federal criminal complaint with conspiring to distribute more than 37 kilograms of cocaine — remain in the custody of the U.S. Marshals Service."

Read the full story here.


----------



## tweeker317

I agree


----------



## 23536

tweeker317 said:


> I agree



me too!

What?


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

*Feds shutter online narcotics store that used TOR to hide its tracks*

Federal authorities have arrested eight men accused of distributing more than $1 million worth of LSD, ecstasy, and other narcotics with an online storefront that used the TOR anonymity service to mask their Internet addresses.

"The Farmer's Market," as the online store was called, was like an Amazon for consumers of controlled substances, according to a 66-page indictment unsealed on Monday. It offered online forums, Web-based order forms, customer service, and at least four methods of payment, including PayPal and Western Union. From January 2007 to October 2009, it processed some 5,256 orders valued at $1.04 million. The site catered to about 3,000 customers in 35 countries, including the United States.

To elude law enforcement officers, the operators used software provided by the TOR Project that makes it virtually impossible to track the activities of users' IP addresses. The alleged conspirators also used IP anonymizers and covert currency transactions to cover their tracks. The indictment, which cited e-mails sent among the men dating back to 2006, didn't say how investigators managed to infiltrate the site or link it to the individuals accused of running it.

Prosecutors said in a press release that the charges were the result of a two-year investigation led by agents of the Drug Enforcement Administration's Los Angeles field division. "Operation Adam Bomb, " as the investigation was dubbed, also involved law enforcement agents from several US states and several countries, including Colombia, the Netherlands, and Scotland.

Lead defendant Marc Willem was arrested on Monday at his home in Lelystad, Netherlands, federal prosecutors said in a press release. On Sunday, authorities arrested Michael Evron, a US citizen who lives in Argentina as he was attempting to leave Colombia. The remaining defendants—Jonathan Colbeck, Brian Colbeck, Ryan Rawls, Jonathan Dugan, George Matzek, and Charles Bigras—were arrested at their respective homes in Iowa, Michigan, Georgia, New York, New Jersey, and Florida. Attempts to reach the men for comment weren't immediately successful.

The 12-count indictment charges all eight men with conspiracy to distribute controlled substances and to launder money. Several of them are also charged with distributing LSD and taking part in a continuing criminal enterprise. Each faces a maximum sentence of life in prison if convicted.

The arrests come about a year after Gawker documented the existence of Silk Road, an online narcotics storefront that was available only to TOR users. The site sold LSD, Afghani hashish, tar heroin and other controlled substances and allowed customers to pay using the virtual currency known as Bitcoin, the article reported. It wasn't immediately clear what the relationship between Silk Road and Farmer's Market is.

Farmer's Market had thousands of registered users who hailed from every one of the states of the United States and the District of Columbia, as well as 34 other countries, according to prosecutors. The site relied on multiple sources of various controlled substances. The suppliers, operators, and customers communicated primarily through the website's internal private messaging system.

In addition to the eight arrests, authorities arrested seven other people on Monday. In the course of the arrests, authorities seized hash, LSD, and MDMA, in addition to an indoor psychotripic mushroom grow and three indoor marijuana growing operations.

source:  http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...cs-store-that-used-tor-to-hide-its-tracks.ars


----------



## S.J.B.

Montreal hash bust nets more than 43 tonnes
The Gazette
April 18th, 2012



> MONTREAL — Seven people are scheduled to appear at the Montreal courthouse Wednesday afternoon following a massive drug bust involving the seizure of more than 43 tonnes of hashish.
> 
> The RCMP estimates the value of the hash seized to be worth more than $860 million on the street.
> 
> The RCMP's C Division, based in Montreal, said the investigation into the illegal substance, dubbed Celsius, was conducted with the help of police in Pakistan, Italy, Belgium and the U.S.



Read the full story here.

Damn, that's a lot of hash!


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

36 Arrested in Puerto Rico drug smuggling ring

Tom Brown 
Reuters



> Thirty-six people were arrested on Wednesday in a crackdown on a drug trafficking ring that used Puerto Rico's main airport to smuggle large quantities of cocaine off the island aboard U.S.-bound passenger flights, authorities said.
> 
> The U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration said the 36 detainees, including 22 suspects rounded up at San Juan's International Airport, were among 45 people indicted for smuggling more than 61,000 pounds of cocaine out of the U.S. territory on commercial flights to the U.S. mainland since 1999.
> 
> "It's an important blow," said Laila Rico,




Full article here: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/47709806/ns/us_news-crime_and_courts/


----------



## S.J.B.

Canada - Man Faces 82 Charges, 11 Firearms, Large Quanity Of Drugs And Cash Sezied [sic]
Constable Wendy Drummond
Toronto Police Service
June 25th, 2012



> The Organized Crime Enforcement Gun and Gang Task Force executed three search
> warrants on Sunday, June 24, 2012.
> 
> It is alleged that:
> 
> − the accused was arrested prior to the search warrants being executed on Yorkville Avenue
> 
> − a search warrant was executed on the accused's vehicle and $175,000 in cash was seized
> 
> − a second search warrant was executed at the accused's apartment on Yorkville Avenue
> where a quantity of cash and drug paraphernalia was seized
> 
> − a third warrant was executed at a home on Huron Street where 11 firearms (7 handguns, an
> AK−47, a sawed−off shotgun, a rifle, high capacity magazines and ammunition) were seized
> along with a large quantity of drugs, (ecstasy, cocaine, crack cocaine, heroin, crystal meth,
> GHB, marijuana, ketamine, hashish, Oxycontin,) with an estimated street value of over $1.5
> million. The crystal meth alone has a street value of over $800,000.
> 
> − also seized were unknown substances that have been sent for testing
> Bennett Vuong, 27, of Toronto, has been charged with a total of 82 drug and firearm related
> charges.
> 
> He is scheduled to appear in court at Old City Hall on Monday, June 25, 2012, room 101, 9
> a.m.



Click here for some lovely pictures!


----------



## poledriver

*Five tons of liquid cocaine seized in Venezuela*


Venezuela's top security official says authorities have confiscated 4.8 metric tons of liquid cocaine.

National Guard troops arrested three suspects after they discovered the cocaine mixed with petroleum byproducts and hidden inside oil barrels, said Justice Minister Tareck El Aissami.

The cocaine was to be shipped to Mexico, which is often used as a distribution point for illegal drugs destined for the US.

El Aissami said that authorities at the port of Maracaibo became suspicious when they learned the barrels of oil were going to be shipped to Mexico, a producer of petroleum.

He called Tuesday's drug seizure one of significant confiscations in recent years.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=10816065


----------



## S.J.B.

Canada - Six-week spring sting of alleged crack cocaine dealers nets 30 arrests
Brent Wittmeier
Edmonton Journal
July 11th, 2012



> EDMONTON - In the surveillance photo snapped in downtown Edmonton, a man leaps mid-air from a second-storey balcony, a wad of cash sprinkling to the ground below.
> 
> Undercover officers made eight arrests during a raid of the purported drug den in early June, halfway through a six-week undercover sting of crack cocaine dealers that netted 30 arrests, six additional warrants, and a total of 155 drug charges.
> 
> On Wednesday, police announced the results of an investigation into drug activity in a three-block area along 101st Street between 103rd and 106th Avenue, an area where police say 40 per cent of all of downtown’s violent crime occurs.
> 
> Police identified 36 men and women as mostly street level dealers, almost exclusively peddling crack cocaine in the area. Many were known to police.
> 
> “They were not high on the drug food chain,” acting Supt. Dave Berry said. “They were the bottom level dealers preying on the people trying to access services in the area or people coming into the area to purchase drugs.”



Read the full story here.


----------



## poledriver

*Australian likely to escape Bali death penalty*

An Australian man being held on drug charges in Indonesia looks likely to avoid the death penalty, after prosecutors recommended a 15-year jail sentence.

Edward Norman Myatt was arrested in February at Bali's international airport, after a customs officer became suspicious.

Myatt was detained and taken for an X-ray which showed a large number of capsules in his stomach.

Indonesian officials say they recovered 70 capsules filled with more than a kilogram of hashish and about 4.5 grams of methamphetamine.

It is an offence that could carry the death penalty in Indonesia.

But in Denpasar District Court, prosecutors suggested 15 years in Jail for Myatt and a $20,000 fine.

The prosecutors say Myatt has behaved well, apologised and admitted wrongdoing.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-07-11/australian-likely-to-escape-bali-death-penalty/4124528


----------



## S.J.B.

Australia - Police seize $500m worth of drugs in Sydney
Rachel Olding
The Sydney Morning Herald
July 31st, 2012



> For 11 months the Australian Federal Police had their eye on a group of alleged big-time drug smugglers.
> 
> Along with investigators from the Australian Customs and Border Protection Service, their every move was monitored until last night when it was decided the time was right to pounce.
> 
> Eight search warrants were executed around Sydney and seven men - four Hong Kong nationals and three  men from Sydney's western suburbs - were arrested last night for smuggling a record half-tonne haul of heroin and ice into Australia. The 558-kilogram haul has an estimated street value of $500 million.
> 
> The drugs - among the largest amount ever seized by the police and border security agents - were stashed in terracotta pots and arrived in Sydney nearly two weeks ago, addressed to a warehouse in Sydney, police said.
> 
> Police believe the drugs were destined not only for the streets of Sydney but elsewhere in Australia.



Read the full story here.


----------



## poledriver

Yeah that was a big bust. I added this to the AUS DD drug busts thread also... 1/2 a billion dollars worth of ice and heroin. Aus's biggest ever ice bust..



> Despite an increased number of drug seizures in Australia, Deputy Commissioner Colvin said there were not more drugs reaching our shores. Rather, the police were getting better at working with other agencies at home and abroad to make more arrests, he said.



I wonder if this is true.


----------



## poledriver

*Meth dealer faces up to 80 years in prison*

A Lafayette man faces a minimum range of 50 to 80 years in prison after being found guilty Wednesday of dealing methamphetamine and nine other charges related to his arrest last September.

Michael D. Toney, 34, stood trial Tuesday and Wednesday in Tippecanoe Circuit Court.

Jurors found him guilty of dealing in meth, a Class A felony; possession of meth, a Class B felony; two counts of maintaining an illegal drug lab, both Class C felonies; two counts of being a serious violent felon in possession of a firearm, both Class B felonies; two counts of possession of a controlled substance, both Class C felonies; and possession of paraphernalia, a misdemeanor.

Toney also was found guilty of being a habitual offender, which is a sentencing enhancement that could add 30 years in prison.

Jurors acquitted him of dealing in a sawed-off shotgun, a Class D felony, and a third count of possession of a controlled substance, a Class C felony.

Toney was arrested on Sept. 28, 2011, after Lafayette police were trying to serve unrelated arrest warrants on him from White and Pulaski counties. Officers went to an apartment where Toney was staying on South 18th Street.

According to court documents, officers did a “protective sweep” of the apartment after noticing a strong chemical odor. During the search, they found contraband, glass jars and a pitcher that contained an active “one pot” meth lab.

The firearms charge stems from a sawed-off shotgun found between mattresses in a bedroom.

Toney is scheduled to be sentenced on Aug. 31.

Chief Deputy Prosecutor Kristen McVey said the state will argue that Toney’s habitual offender conviction be applied to the lead charge, dealing meth as a Class A felony. That count alone is punishable by 20 to 50 years in prison; Indiana law requires that habitual enhancements be served consecutive to the underlying counts.

http://www.jconline.com/article/20120809/NEWS03/308090043/meth-dealer-80-years


----------



## poledriver

*BULGARIA :: 9 kg of heroin were seized and 7 people detained *

"9 kg of heroin were seized and 7 people, members of an organised criminal group involved with drugs smuggling and distribution, were detained late tonight in the frames of a special police operation of the Directorate General for Countering Organised Crime in the Sofia residential district of “Ovcha Kupel”, the Interior Minister Tsvetan Tsvetanov told FOCUS News Agency."

The group specialised in the distribution of cocaine, heroin and amphetamines. The leader of the group was Dimitar, a.k.a. “The Pellet” from Haskovo, who was sentenced for murder and drugs distribution in Turkey, where he was released in August 2012. A major part of the group members had previous criminal experience related to narcotics distribution, the minister noted, adding that the group was related to other quantities of drugs discovered and seized by the police in 2012. The police had evidence that the heroin was meant for distribution in Western Europe. The specialised prosecutor’s office would be approached on the case in the morning, Minister Tsvetanov clarified, and presented with the evidence collected throughout the night

http://www.focus-fen.net/index.php?id=n286652


----------



## poledriver

*Local, U.S. agents sweep southeastern island, find 8ks of cocaine*

SANTO DOMINGO. - Eight bales of cocaine have been found by local and United States authorities so far, foiling a drug trafficking operation near Saona Island, in the country’s southeast.

The drugs were dumped  overboard from a speedboat sailing from South America, after pursuit by the authorities, according to an official source quoted by diariolibre.com.

The joint operation with the National Drugs Control Agency (DNCD), the Navy and the US Coast Guard which began Monday night continues today, but there are no arrests thus far.

http://www.dominicantoday.com/dr/lo...sweep-southeastern-island-find-8ks-of-cocaine


----------



## poledriver

*Lynwood police find 2 tons of pot in house, nearby field*

LYNWOOD | Police said more than 2 tons of marijuana with a street value of about $3 million — one of the largest operations ever uncovered in Lynwood — was seized last weekend.

Police Chief Michael Mears said Tuesday that Lynwood police and Public Works officials spent the weekend dismantling the operation based out of a house in the 2600 block of Glenwood-Dyer Road.

Police received a tip last week and obtained a warrant for the house, where officers discovered some pot plants and assorted packaging materials. Mears said each room of the house "was set up for a different phase in cannabis processing and packaging."

About 10 pounds of marijuana was recovered from the house, police said.

Officers noticed a water hose attached to the house and running into a nearby field during a search of the property, Mears said.

After following the hose for about a half-mile, police discovered what turned out to be a 2-acre plot of land where nearly 2 tons of cannabis plants were growing in various stages.

The Cook County sheriff’s police helicopter task force helped Lynwood police determine how large the operation was, and the Lynwood Public Works Department spent two days assisting police in removing the cannabis plants from the field.

"Without their dedication, the village of Lynwood would not have been able to handle an operation of this magnitude," Mears said, adding he is unaware of any similar operation ever being found within Lynwood or any nearby south suburbs.

The cannabis plants are being held at a secure location and will be kept there until the courts issue a destroy order, likely when the criminal investigation is complete, Mears said.

Police also recovered assorted semiautomatic firearms at the house and coolers used by the people who worked in the fields growing the cannabis plants, Mears said.

As for suspects, Mears refused to name who the house belonged to or who might be facing criminal charges as a result of this cannabis operation.

He would not say whether charges already had been filed or were still being sought. Mears also would not say how many people might be involved with the operation.

"It is multiple suspects," said Mears, who added police encountered no resistance when they served the warrant Thursday.

"There was nobody at the residence when officers arrived at the scene," Mears said.






http://www.nwitimes.com/news/local/...cle_f275c647-fd21-591a-ad56-73b6e76b1400.html

With some comments on the link.


----------



## poledriver

*Large marijuana grow uncovered in Stanislaus Co.*

MODESTO, CA - Stanislaus County drug agents uncovered and removed more than a 1,000 marijuana plants Tuesday that were ready for harvest.

Sheriff Adam Christianson said the quantity of marijuana discovered recently around the county is startling.

"The amount of marijuana and the quality and size is better than ever before.  It's a bumper crop," said the sheriff.

The most recent gardens were found growing along the San Joaquin River about 20 miles west of Modesto.   The land is owned by a former county supervisor who didn't realize his property was being used by people to grow the drug.  The plants were well-hidden by thick brush and tall trees.

Even though California voters approved the use of marijuana for medical reasons, Christianson doesn't hide his dislike for any efforts to legalize.

"It's not harmless.  It's addictive and mind-altering.  Talk to anyone who's addicted to meth: They started with alcohol and marijuana.  We have to send a message we don't want this stuff in the hands of our young people," the sheriff said.

Christianson said  Mexican drug cartels are often behind the marijuana plots found throughout California.   He also said drug agencies like the one in Stanislaus County are only making a dent in the the state's marijuana production.






http://www.news10.net/news/article/208043/2/Large-marijuana-grow-uncovered-in-Stanislaus-Co


----------



## poledriver

> Even though California voters approved the use of marijuana for medical reasons, Christianson doesn't hide his dislike for any efforts to legalize.
> 
> "It's not harmless. It's addictive and mind-altering. Talk to anyone who's addicted to meth: They started with alcohol and marijuana. We have to send a message we don't want this stuff in the hands of our young people," the sheriff said.



^ Yeah right. Kind of a mixed message, since alcohol is legal and all.   Every meth addict starts out with alcohol and pot? Thanks for the great info.


----------



## edgarshade

> £6.5m cocaine siezed as major smuggling route uncovered



Yorkshire Post

Thursday 6 September 2012

With reader comments


> MORE than £6.5 million of cocaine hidden on coal ships by Colombian drug cartels has been uncovered, smashing one of the largest smuggling routes into the region ever known.
> 
> UK Border Force officers yesterday announced they have closed down an important supply route through Immingham in North East Lincolnshire, after a series of major seizures of the Class A drug.
> 
> The high purity cocaine was found hidden in loads of coal on bulk vessels that had travelled from Puerto Prodeco, in Colombia, to the east coast port.
> 
> Seizures have been made on three different vessels in the last three months, with the most recent being eight kilos found on the MV Frontier Island last week.
> 
> Sam Bullimore, assistant director for UK Border Force north, said it is hoped the discovery of the smuggling route will have an impact on the efforts of the Colombian drug cartels - known as some of the most dangerous gangs in the world.





> “Smuggling drugs is a vile trade that profits from the misery of others,” Mr Bullimore added.
> 
> “We will continue to work closely with partner law enforcement agencies, both in the UK and abroad, to clamp down on the criminals involved.
> 
> “Cocaine destroys lives.
> 
> “Colombia is one of the main source countries for cocaine and the drug gangs in the country are among the largest and most violent in the world.
> 
> “It is an ongoing problem simply because that is the country where it is produced, and while efforts are being made it is likely to go on for the foreseeable future.”



More...
http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/news...-as-major-smuggling-route-uncovered-1-4899225


----------



## poledriver

> About 45 kilos – nearly 100lbs – of the drug worth £5m, was discovered on a cargo ship called the CSK Glory by the UK Border Force on August 13.





> The vessel had also travelled to the UK from Puerto Prodeco in Colombia, via Holland, before it docked in Immingham.
> 
> The drug was found to be 90 per cent pure.
> 
> In June, 20 kilos of cocaine with a street value of £1m was seized at Immingham on another ship from Colombia.
> 
> On each occasion the ships were raided by specially-trained officers from the Border Force Deep Rummage Team, who found the drugs.
> 
> No arrests have been made in connection with the seizures at this stage, but investigations are continuing.



Whoah! I'm guessing there's no shortage of coke in the UK? and that it's pretty cheap? (unlike Oz)


----------



## poledriver

*AUS Cop raid uncovers drug lab, weapons*

POLICE cracked an intricate drug laboratory seizing a substantial amount of amphetamines, weapons and stolen goods at the weekend.

Victoria Police said officers executed a search warrant at a Kingston St, Grovedale, address where they uncovered a drug laboratory and stolen goods including motor bikes, power tools and firearms, about 4pm on Saturday.

Geelong police, with detectives from the state clandestine laboratory squad, and forensic chemists, attended the scene.

Police would not release the value of the drugs and contraband found, but said they would make a large dent in the stolen goods and drug market.

A second warrant was also executed at an Indented Head property.

A 31-year-old Grovedale man has been charged with burglary, theft, trafficking amphetamines, handling stolen goods, and firearm and explosive offences.

He will appear in court today.

And a 23-year-old Indented Head man has been charged with handling stolen goods, possessing the proceeds of crime and firearm offences.

He has been bailed to appear in court on November 19.

The raid follows the execution of a search warrant at nearby Bieske Rd in August, which netted $250,000 in mature cannabis plants.

Sen-Sgt Dave McTaggart said police from the divisional response unit had worked tirelessly.

In the past month, four major drug laboratories have been raided across Geelong.

Drugs with a street value in excess of a million dollars have been seized.

http://www.geelongadvertiser.com.au/article/2012/09/17/350521_news.html


----------



## poledriver

*NZ Sick drug user shown 'mercy' by judge*

A severely unwell Aucklander caught growing more than 200 cannabis plants and possessing almost $100,000 of dried plant he claimed was for personal use has been jailed for two years, but was shown ''mercy'' by the courts.

Searching for a man who disappeared while on bail in April 2010, police went to Rourke Peter Gregory Crawford-Flett's rural Ahuroa home and uncovered drugs and a shotgun.

About 200 plants of various stages of maturity were found growing outside his north Auckland home. A further 9.3kg of dried cannabis head was found in a shed, where two rooms had been fitted out with drying racks and dehumidifiers, and a shotgun was found in a bedroom.

Crawford-Flett didn't have a gun licence and told police it was for his ''protection''. The cannabis, he told them, was for his personal use and he grew a year's supply at a time.

The 53-year-old, who is blind in one eye, has limited mobility and suffers from a number of medical conditions, was sentenced at the High Court at Auckland earlier this month on charges of possessing and cultivating cannabis for supply and unlawful possession of a firearm.

Police told the court the cannabis grown outdoors was worth up to $60,000 and the dried cannabis about $98,000.

Justice Peter Woodhouse said there was no evidence that Crawford-Flett sold cannabis, other than the ''inference that can be drawn from the quantity''.

''I accept that you will have grown for your own use, and I accept - as I have indicated - that you probably consume a lot of cannabis,'' he said.

''But the quantity is vastly more than you could have consumed in a year.''

The court noted Crawford-Flettt had six previous cannabis convictions.

Five were minor, Justice Woodhouse said, and occurred between 1980 and 1999, but the sixth charge in 2002, for growing the class C drug, resulted in the ACC recipient being jailed for five years.

The court heard Crawford-Flett had received multiple and severe orthopaedic injuries on four separate occasions, had restricted bodily movement and suffered chronic and severe pain.

Crawford-Flett was also blind in one eye, had severe dermatitis, hepatitis C and coeliac disease. He had been prescribed methadone, but found it unhelpful and problematic, the court was told.

Pre-sentence reports noted Crawford-Flett had ''harmful patterns of alcohol and drug use'' and used cannabis to self-medicate.

Justice Woodhouse said home detention wasn't ''technically feasible'' because of where Crawford-Flett lived and because the judge didn't want him to serve his sentence where he had committed his crimes.

Ad Feedback

He said a starting point sentence for the possession for supply charge, including an uplift for growing cannabis, should be three years and three months - a lenient calculation, Justice Woodhouse said, because he was giving him ''substantial benefit of the doubt'' in respect of him not dealing the drug.

Justice Woodhouse increased that by six months to take into account the firearms charge and Crawford-Flett's previous conviction for growing cannabis, bringing the sentence to three years and nine months.

He then reduced that by 18 months for health reasons and to reflect Crawford-Flett's early guilty pleas, bringing the sentence to 27 months.

Justice Woodhouse then took another three months off the sentence, ''as an exercise of mercy and to do the best I can''.

He hoped this would encourage Crawford-Flett to address his problems once released from prison.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/auckland/local-news/7679768/Sick-drug-user-shown-mercy-by-judge


----------



## poledriver

*'Nexus' seized in Sydney drug raids*

Detectives say they have seized more than 30 kilograms of a prohibited drug similar to ecstasy, called Nexus, from a house at Hinchinbrook in Sydney's south-west.

The seizure has an estimated potential street value of $4.8 million.

Police say Nexus is a new and emerging drug which is popular with ecstasy users.

Detectives also located a stolen Harley Davidson motorcycle and a small amount of precursor chemicals used in the manufacture of prohibited drugs at the home.

Topics: drug-offences, nsw, hinchinbrook-2168

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-09-17/nexus-seized-in-sydney-drug-raids/4265392


----------



## poledriver

*Couple jailed over drug supply*

A north-west Queensland couple has been jailed for drug supply and possession.

John Dzendolet, 46, pleaded guilty to paying his partner Deborah Murray, 42, about $2,500 to drive from Mount Isa to Toowoomba to collect more than $100,000 worth of methylamphetamines.

Supreme Court Judge David North found Murray did not know the value of the drugs but was aware she was breaking the law.

In sentencing, Justice North recognised Murray had cooperated with prosecutors and has three dependent children, the youngest aged nine.

He sentenced her to three years in prison, suspended after nine months.

Justice North described Dzendolet's offending as "brazen".

Dzendolet sentenced him to six years in prison.

He will be eligible for parole in two years.

About 20 members of the Rebels motorcycle gang were in court to watch the sentencing.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-09-18/couple-jailed-over-drug-supply/4267060


----------



## RedRum OG

Where my minneapolis junkies at?



 The disciples with ~70% powder an big head mexi cliq with ~80% tar got busted bout 5 months ago or so and no one took their place 

Definitely the biggest busts in recent hiostory here


----------



## poledriver

^ 

[SCTimes.com]  MINNESOTA :: Pallet hiding 16 pounds of cocaine found today

"Investigators found 16 pounds cocaine that could be worth up to $700,000 this morning after receiving a report of a suspicious pallet."

Read Full Article At :: http://www.sctimes.com/article/2012...6-pounds-cocaine-found-today?odyssey=nav|head

?

or maybe -

[KSTP.com]  MINNESOTA :: Deputies Follow Marijuana Shipment to St Louis Park Home 

""Upon execution of the search warrant officers located a total of approximately 8.39 pounds of marijuana, 12.44 grams of cocaine, a schedule II narcotic, and 93 pills which were identified by their unique markings as MDMA (Ecstasy)," said Deputy Todd Hinz in the complaint."

Read Full Article At :: http://kstp.com/article/stories/s2643653.shtml

hehe i tried, quick search for ya, probably not what u meant, didnt turn up any heroin ones. but i searched from Jan to Aug this yr in MN.. Might not have found it tho.


----------



## poledriver

*Hong Kong man faces court over $16 million drug haul*

This is a joint media release between the Australian Fderal Police, Australian Customs and Border Protection Service, NSW Police Force, the NSW Crime Commission and the Australian Crime Commission.

A 45-year-old Hong Kong national was arrested with almost 24 kilograms of narcotics by the Joint Organised Crime Group (JOCG), and will face court today charged with drug supply offences.

On 7 September 2012, JOCG officers conducted search warrants in Seven Hills, Blacktown and Marsfield, where they seized 21.05 kilograms of heroin and 2.68 kilograms of cocaine that had been concealed within a cargo consignment of steel fencing originating from China.

The combined street value of the narcotics is estimated to be worth up to $16 million dollars.

A Hong Kong national was arrested and charged with two counts of Supply Prohibited Drug not less than Large Commercial Quantity, contrary to section 25(2) of the Drug Misuse and Trafficking Act 1985.

The man was refused bail and will appear today in the Sydney Central Local Court.

The JOCG comprises the Australian Federal Police (AFP), Australian Customs and Border Protection Service, NSW Police Force, the NSW Crime Commission and the Australian Crime Commission.

AFP Manager Serious and Organised Crime David Sharpe said the JOCG was a prime example of a joint law enforcement partnership that was key to disrupting transnational drug syndicates.

“This seizure, along with other recent operations with our law enforcement partners sends a clear message to organised crime syndicates that we will continue to target and disrupt their activities,” Commander Sharpe said.

“Investigations are ongoing and the JOCG has not ruled out further arrests.”

NSW Police State Crime Commander Mal Lanyon said the NSW Police Force was committed to reducing the availability of prohibited drugs on the streets of NSW.

“This result is a further demonstration of the ability of law enforcement agencies at a State and Commonwealth level to work in partnership to seize drugs and enhance community safety,” Acting Assistant Commissioner Lanyon said.

“This is a significant seizure and I would like to commend the ongoing work of the Joint Organised Crime Group in targeting individuals and syndicates who seek to import prohibited drugs."

Customs and Border Protection Acting National Director Intelligence and Targeting, Chris Wall said that Australian law enforcement authorities would use all of the resources available to them to stop illicit importations such as this one.

“Working together with our law enforcement partners, Customs and Border Protection is committed to protecting the Australian community from these dangerous substances,” Mr Wall said.

The maximum penalties for these offences are 25 years imprisonment and/or a $550,000 fine.

http://www.afp.gov.au/media-centre/...an-faces-court-over-16-million-drug-haul.aspx


----------



## poledriver

*$250,000 cannabis haul seized*

A MAN has been charged following the seizure of more than 24 kilograms of cannabis on the NSW south coast.

Officers searched a Kiama Downs house at lunchtime on Tuesday.

Police will allege they discovered a cannabis cache with an estimated street value of more than $250,000, a white powder believed to be cocaine, steroids and cash.

A 32-year-old Kiama Downs man was arrested at the premises and taken to Lake Illawarra Police Station.

He was charged with three counts of possessing a prohibited drug, supplying cannabis, supplying a prohibited drug and dealing with the proceeds of crime.

The man was refused bail to appear at Wollongong Local Court on Wednesday.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...abis-haul-seized/story-e6freuz0-1226476951766


----------



## poledriver

*Tweed man uses inheritance on drug lab*

A GOLD Coast judge has blasted a Tweed man for blowing his grandparents' inheritance on an illegal cannabis drug lab.

Clinton Gerrard Philip Oliver, 22, today pleaded guilty in the Southport District Court to producing and possessing 27kg of cannabis in the garage of a Southport rental home last year.

Southport District Judge Katherine McGinness said Oliver's cashed-up criminal behaviour was akin to a "B-grade TV show" script and had disrespected his grandmother's generosity.

"It's more than stupidity...it was a criminal enterprise," she said.

"Your poor grandmother."

The court was told Oliver received an inheritance of $98,000 from his grandparents for his 21st birthday in July last year.

He quickly squandered the cash on a party lifestyle including drugs, travel and cars.

He also splurged $8000 to build the hydroponic cannabis set up, allegedly with a mate.

He later told police he and his 26-year-old alleged co-offender hoped to make $60,000 from the first crop.

But two months into production he had a falling out with his friend and washed his hands of the operation, even refusing to be paid back his $8000 investment money.

In October last year police raided the property, seized 20 plants and arrested both men.

Oliver entered an early plea of guilty to possessing and producing drugs, possessing drug lab items and stealing electricity.

Ms McGinness convicted and sentenced Oliver to two years' jail, wholly suspended and two years' probation.

The alleged co-offender is yet to face trial.

http://www.goldcoast.com.au/article/2012/09/18/438391_crime-and-court-news.html


----------



## poledriver

*Brother sells drugs to keep peace*

A MAN whose brother was in jail for allegedly trafficking drugs continued to sell marijuana to his clients to keep them happy and avoid friction, a court was told.

Lewis Charles Mason, 51, of Millbank, faced Bundaberg Magistrates Court on Monday and pleaded guilty to three counts of supplying dangerous drugs, possessing dangerous drugs, possessing property obtained from drug trafficking and possessing drug pipes.

Police prosecutor Sergeant Barry Stevens said officers raided Mason's home on April 18 where he had lived with his brother, who was charged with drug trafficking and was in custody at the time.

Sgt Stevens said officers discovered 25.5g of cannabis, three bongs and $5000 cash.

"The cash was proceeds of the sale of drugs but not by this defendant," Sgt Stevens said.

"The basis of the charge is he knew where it had derived from.

"He admitted that he had been supplying cannabis between January and April."

Sgt Stevens said Mason told officers he had bought a quanitity marijuana for $1100 and had sold amounts to people, making about $100 on each occasion.

"It wasn't a highly sophisticated operation."

Barrister Craig Ryan said Mason was a "very unsophisticated man" who been a tent boxer for a travelling show.

"As a tent boxer he would fight every day and would take numerous blows to the head," Mr Ryan said.

"He was diagnosed with a schizoaffective disorder, which left him virtually disabled in terms of his cognitive functions."

Mr Ryan said Mason's crimes resulted from him wanting to help his brother.

"He wanted to do the best for his brother," he said.

"Through that misguided affection for his brother, there were a number of people who rang the home looking for drugs and, in an effort to keep them happy, he made these transactions.

"He thought that's what his brother would want him to do... and he didn't want to create any friction."

Magistrate Jennifer Batts sentenced Mason to 10 months probation.

http://www.news-mail.com.au/story/2012/09/19/brother-sells-marijuana-to-keep-peace/


----------



## poledriver

*Drug raid's treasure trove*

Laptops, cellphones, iPods, cameras and jewellery worth thousands of dollars were seized by police after a raid on the tower wing of the Heritage Hotel in downtown Auckland.

The couple who live there, Paul Clark and Michelle Newton, were charged with possession of methamphetamine for supply last week and more stolen property charges are likely to be laid.

Newton, 49, was bailed to live at the Heritage tower but the 52-year-old Clark was remanded in custody despite only 1g of P being found in the apartment.

In seeking bail, defence lawyer David Niven said the small amount of methamphetamine was for personal use and Clark was the sole carer for his partner, who recently had major surgery.

Much of the property police seized was old and broken, said Mr Niven, and his client repaired and sold it for income.

In opposing bail, the police alleged the couple were supplying methamphetamine in exchange for stolen goods.

More than 100 cellphones, 30 laptops, cameras, iPods and jewellery were found in the apartment.


Judge Anne Kiernan said Clark had failed to satisfy her that bail was appropriate.

While only a small amount of methamphetamine was found, she said the police had found the "trappings of a drug dealer" including a handwritten "tick list" ledger of customers, as well as scales and snaplock bags.

She noted the police submission that "stolen property was often used as currency for drugs" and the serious allegation that Clark was committing crime to supplement his lifestyle as a sickness beneficiary.

The couple will reappear in the Auckland District Court on October 5.

Detective Sergeant Phil Cox, of the Tactical Crime Unit, said his team was now sorting and photographing all the items seized from the apartment in a bid to find the owners.

The police had identified a further 25 offences, ranging from theft to burglary, linked to the property dating back to 2009.

Mr Cox said reuniting property with the rightful owners was hard work but police had already returned one family heirloom to an Auckland woman.

Many of the cameras and phones contained photographs which he hoped people would recognise.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10834920


----------



## poledriver

*24 charged in Mackay drug bust*

Police in Mackay in north Queensland have seized more than $150,000 worth of illegal drugs during a recent operation in the region.

Police have charged 24 people with 82 offences, after a five-month operation.

Operation Kilo Demon targeted the Mackay region, north to the Whitsundays and west to Moranbah.

Of those charged, 21 were from Mackay and three from Moranbah.

Detective Acting Sergeant Lisa Elkins says a variety of drugs were seized.

"During this operation I can tell you that amphetamines, MDMA, cannabis and steroids were all seized," she said.

She says the size of the haul does not mean the streets are clean.

"It doesn't mean our work is done at all in relation to dangerous drugs but we'll just continue hopefully obtaining information from the public like we did on this occasion," she said.

"Hopefully we can kick off more jobs like it."

A man, who police allege is the main person of interest in the investigation, is due to face court today.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-09-19/24-charged-in-mackay-drug-bust/4269538


----------



## sekio

> She says the size of the haul does not mean the streets are clean.



Onion headline: "Recent Drug Bust Leads To Unprecedented Levels Of Drug Abstinence"


----------



## poledriver

*Pub owner faces bashing, drug charges*

A pub owner who is in custody for allegedly viciously bashing his partner has now also faced court for cocaine trafficking and other serious drug offences.

David Anthony O'Brien, 51, from Deakin is accused of trafficking cocaine between 2003 and August this year, as well as supplying cocaine to four people including his partner who he is accused of bashing.

Police say that over a weekend in August, O'Brien punched his partner in the face and beat and choked her so badly that she had to be hospitalised.

O'Brien also allegedly kept the woman hostage in his house and twice dragged her back inside when she tried to escape.

O'Brien has so far been refused bail and has been held in custody since the brutal attack.

He plans to make a bail application on Thursday which police say they will oppose.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-09-19/pub-owner-faces-drug-bashing-charges/4269926


----------



## poledriver

*Two men charged after police find drug labs - Rooty Hill & Mt Vernon*

Two men, aged 31 and 23, have been charged after police uncovered two drug laboratories in Sydney’s west.

About 10.20pm on Monday (17 September 2012), police searched a 31-year-old man on the M4 at Prospect, allegedly finding a bag of methylamphetamine (ICE) weighing approximately 790 grams.

The man was arrested and police subsequently executed three search warrants at homes in Rooty Hill, Mt Vernon and Bondi.

At the Rooty Hill home, police allegedly found a clandestine laboratory, approximately 295 grams of ICE, and an amount of precursor.

At Mt Vernon, police allegedly seized numerous items associated with a drug laboratory as well as an amount of precursor.

During the Bondi search warrant, police arrested a 23-year-old man and seized a number of items.

The 31-year-old man was charged with:

- Manufacture prohibited drug

- Manufacture prohibited drug - large commercial quantity

- Manufacture prohibited drug - commercial quantity

- Manufacture prohibited drug > indictable quantity (not cannabis)

- Supply prohibited drug > large commercial quantity

- Supply prohibited drug > commercial quantity

- Supply prohibited drug > indictable quantity (not cannabis)

- Knowingly deal with proceeds of crime

He was bail refused and appeared before Blacktown Local Court on 18 September, where bail was again refused.

The 31-year-old man will re-appear before Penrith Local Court on Friday (21 September 2012).

The 23-year-old man was taken to Waverley Police Station, where he was charged with:

- Manufacture prohibited drug > large commercial quantity

- Manufacture prohibited drug >indictable quantity (not cannabis)

- Supply prohibited drug > indictable quantity (not cannabis)

- Supply prohibited drug > commercial quantity

- Supply prohibited drug > large commercial quantity

He was refused bail and appeared before Waverley Local Court on 18 September, where bail was further refused.

The 23-year-old man will re-appear before Central Local Court on Tuesday 25 September 2012.

http://www.police.nsw.gov.au/news/m...nb3YuYXUlMkZtZWRpYSUyRjI1NjczLmh0bWwmYWxsPTE=


----------



## poledriver

*NZ - Drug ring accused identified*

The identity of one of the men charged with supplying hundreds of thousands of Ecstasy analogue pills can be revealed.

Name suppression has been lifted from Allen Joseph Stubbington, who was one of 11 people arrested in Operation Greenstone on charges of importing, manufacturing, possessing and supplying class-B and -C drugs.

The 55-year-old has been referred to as "The Book Keeper" in court hearings because of a credit ledger, known as a "tick list", which police allege recorded drug activity over a two-year period.

The Harley-Davidson-riding Stubbington, who is well regarded in the bodybuilding scene, is one of six accused who were refused bail after the five-month covert operation.

He will seek to be released tomorrow, along with Brendon Nguyen and two others with name suppression, including a millionaire businessman referred to as "The Boss".

Another in custody is Craig Williams, called "The Banker", who lived in the Metropolis tower in central Auckland and is alleged to have moved nearly $8 million to overseas accounts in just 12 months.


Police allege the men were part of a designer-drug syndicate that distributed pills chemically similar, but not identical, to MDMA, which is the traditional ingredient in Ecstasy tablets.

These analogues are class-C controlled drugs, while MDMA-based Ecstasy is class B.

Police allege Stubbington bought $4.5 million worth of pills from "The Boss" which he sold to a supply network.

When "The Boss" was arrested last November in Operation Ark - on exactly the same charges he faces now - Stubbington hired 28-year-old Cameron Blair Broxton to press the pills for him, the court was told.

Detective Sergeant Bruce Howard said police were still looking for the pressing machine.

The Book Keeper
* Allen Joseph Stubbington
* 56 charges including importing, manufacturing, possession and supply of Class-B and C drugs.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10835238


----------



## poledriver

*NZ - Man in court on drugs charges*

A man has appeared in the High Court at Rotorua facing charges relating to a new recreational drug.

Bryce Thomas Kamizona, 25, Tauranga, appeared in court this morning on a charge of possession for supply of a Class C drug methcathinone, offering to supply the drug and offering to supply cannabis.

Methcathinone is a new recreational drug also known as Meow Meow, M Cat and Kitty Cat. Kamizona was found with 110 pills in his car in May that were confirmed to contain the drug.  Kamizona pleaded guilty to the charges in the Tauranga District Court last month.

Justice Joe Williams has remanded Kamizona on bail for sentencing in the High Court at Rotorua on November 1.

http://www.rotoruadailypost.co.nz/news/man-court-drugs-charges/1551966/


----------



## poledriver

*Precursor chemicals seized at Sydney International Airport*

A 40-year-old woman was arrested at Sydney International Airport yesterday (19 September) after Customs and Border Protection officers seized more than five kilograms of powder alleged to contain ephedrine.

The woman was selected for a baggage examination by Customs and Border Protection officers after arriving in Sydney on a flight from Vietnam.

During the examination officers located five canisters labelled as protein powder in the woman’s baggage.

Testing of the contents of these canisters returned positive results for ephedrine, a precursor chemical which can be used in the manufacture of illegal amphetamine-type substances, such as ‘ice’. Its importation is prohibited without a permit.

Customs and Border Protection officers arrested the woman and charged her with importing a commercial quantity of a border controlled precursor contrary to section 307.11 of the Criminal Code Act 1995.

Customs and Border Protection Acting Director Investigations NSW, Mr Peter Siomos, said this detection demonstrated the effective work of Customs and Border Protection officers in preventing the importation of dangerous precursor chemicals.

“Australia has strict controls on the importation of precursor chemicals and Customs and Border Protection is committed to protecting the community from the importation of these substances,” Mr Siomos said.

The maximum penalty for importing a commercial quantity of a border controlled precursor, such as ephedrine, is a fine of up to $550,000 and/or 25 years in prison.

http://www.customs.gov.au/site/MR120920.asp


----------



## poledriver

*TLH Bust Yields Ecstasy and Suspected List of Stolen Identities*

A drug bust at a Tallahassee home yields more than drugs.

Detectives found what they suspect is a long list of stolen identities.

Deputies raided a home on Roberts Avenue this morning expecting to find marijuana.

They say they found enough ecstasy - in powder and pills - to warrant trafficking charges. Those drugs were stashed in a crown royal bag, which was tucked right alongside school books inside a back pack.

Deputies found a gun and some pot too, but the biggest surprise of all, they say was a list of nearly 500 names, social security numbers and birth dates.

Detective Andrew Dawson says there were ledgers with the word "illegal" written on them.

"The fraudsters will indicate whether it's good to use that name, bad to use that name, whether it's been used in 2011 or 2012," said LCSO Financial Crimes Detective Andrew Dawson. "It had check marks or x's indicating whether they were good to use for fraud or not."

Dawson says the information may have been used to file fraudulent tax returns.

Gerard Jackson is accused of possession of marijuana with the intent to sell it.

His roommate Tyrese Davis is accused of trafficking in MDMA as well as identity fraud.

Deputies say they do expect more arrests. 
____________________________________________________

9.21.2012 4:15pm LCSO Sheriff's Office Press Release

The Leon County Sheriff’s Office has arrested two individuals in connection with a two month long undercover drug sales investigation.

Detectives from LCSO’s Vice Unit began conducting surveillance and undercover drug buy operations after receiving a tip about the occupants at 3535 Roberts Avenue, lot # 303. The detectives obtained a search warrant for the residence and served it on September 21, 2012.

Detectives recovered a firearm, ammunition, drug paraphernalia, marijuana and MDMA during the search of the residence. Detectives also located ledgers containing hundreds of names, dates of birth
and social security numbers.

Financial Crimes Detectives are assisting with this investigation and have confirmed that many of the names listed on the ledgers have had their identities compromised. Some of the names listed have been used to obtain fraudulent tax returns.

Detectives arrested Gerard Jackson and Tyrece Davis at the residence. Jackson and Davis were taken to the Leon County Jail.
This investigation is continuing and additional arrests and charges are likely.

ARRESTED:

Gerard O. Jackson 
27 years old Charges: Possession of Marijuana WITS, Possession of Drug Paraphernalia

Tyrece D. Davis
26 years old Trafficking in MDMA, Possession of Drug Paraphernalia, Criminal Use of Personal Identification Information (30 or more victims)

http://www.wctv.tv/news/headlines/D...t-of-Stolen-Identities-170770486.html?ref=486


----------



## poledriver

*Traffic stop yields 2 meth arrests in Daytona Beach Shores*

A traffic stop in what police say is a high drug area in Daytona Beach Shores yielded two arrests on meth charges, according to a charging affidavit.

Allison Coppock, 33, of Ponce Inlet was charged Wednesday with possession of methamphetamine, possession/use of drug paraphernalia and possession of a new legend drug without a prescription, according to the report. Also arrested was transient Bradley Hooper, 30, who was charged with manufacturing meth, possession of chemicals with intent to manufacture a controlled substance and possession/use of drug paraphernalia.

Officers stopped the car for not making a complete stop while exiting a parking lot on South Atlantic Avenue. The officer who searched Coppock's purse found hypodermic needles, a spoon with white powdery residue, a muscle relaxer pill and a partially broken pill with the Superman symbol on it, according to the report.

A further search of the vehicle Coppock and Hooper were in revealed a duffle bag filled with items, including a small bottle of Jack Daniels that was turned into a smoking pipe, the officer identified as materials to make meth, according to the report. A small amount of liquid inside of the liquor bottle tested positive for meth.

Coppock and Hooper are both being held at the Volusia County Branch Jail with Coppock's bail set at $3,500 and Hooper's at $13,000.

The driver of the vehicle, Shayla Watson, 27, was charged with possession/use of drug paraphernalia and driving with a suspended license, according to court records. Watson is also at the Volusia County Branch Jail and has a bail of $1,000.

http://www.news-journalonline.com/a...com/article/20120920/NEWS/120929980/1025/NEWS


----------



## poledriver

*NZ - Drug boss' partner jailed for book-keeping*

The partner of a Wellington drug boss has been sentenced to five years and 10 months in prison for helping to run an extensive methamphetamine operation.

Kelly Cole, 38, kept the books and organised communications at the direction of Nomads' gang chapter head Paul Rodgers, known as Porky Rimene, who was jailed for 15 years earlier this month.

Cole was sentenced in the High Court at Wellington today (Tue) for her part in the operation, which supplied at least 1.68kg of methamphetamine from 2009 until February last year.

She earlier pleaded guilty to charges of conspiring to supply methamphetamine and cannabis, supplying cannabis, conspiring to launder money, conspiring to obstruct the course of justice and participating in an organised criminal group.

Her partner Rodgers, 40, was sentenced this month on charges including supplying methamphetamine, participating in an organised criminal group, conspiring to supply cannabis, conspiring to obstruct the course of justice and money laundering.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10836417


----------



## poledriver

*AUS - CATCH training leads to drug detection - Traffic and Highway Patrol*

A man believed to be linked to the Rebels Outlaw Motorcycle Gang has been arrested and charged following the search of a vehicle in the state’s north.

About 5.20pm on Saturday (22 September 2012), Traffic and Highway Patrol officers stopped a vehicle on the New England Highway, Wallabadah, for the purpose of a Random Breath Test (RBT).

After speaking to the five men in the car, police performed a search of the vehicle and allegedly located 36 steroid tablets and 23 resealable bags, each of which contained a substance believed to be methylamphetamine.

A 21-year-old man from Warwick Farm in Sydney was subsequently arrested and charged for possessing steroids. Further charges may be laid, depending on the results of tests on the substance found within the resealable bags.

The 21-year-old was granted bail to appear in court on Monday 15 October 2012.

Acting Assistant Commissioner Stuart Smith of the Traffic and Highway Patrol Command said the arrest served as another example of the success of the Command’s CATCH training.

“CATCH training is designed to improve our officers’ ability to detect drugs and other contraband while performing routine vehicle stops for RBT, registration checks and the like,” Superintendent Smith said.


“To date, the training has helped NSW Traffic and Highway Patrol officers seize over $70 million in drugs and other illegal property.”

http://www.police.nsw.gov.au/news/m...nb3YuYXUlMkZtZWRpYSUyRjI1NzczLmh0bWwmYWxsPTE=


----------



## poledriver

*NZ - Bail for drug accused*

An Opunake man facing four drug charges has been granted bail to get his life back on track.

Jason Kenneth Cragg, 26, unemployed, has been charged with possessing methamphetamine for supply, selling methamphetamine, selling cannabis and possessing cannabis for supply.

In Hawera District Court, Judge Max Courtney said because of the nature of the charges bail would usually be declined, but he would grant it so Cragg could seek help for his addiction.

He will reappear in the New Plymouth District Court.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/taranaki-daily-news/news/7729810/Bail-for-drug-accused


----------



## poledriver

*NZ - Drug conspirator escapes prison sentence*

A Kaikoura man who admitted funding a P dealer escaped a prison term last week when he was sentenced in Blenheim District Court.

Ross Minshall Sadler, 21, of Kaikoura, was one of six people arrested after a drug bust in the town in May.

He was sentenced to 10 months' home detention and 180 hours' community work. He had earlier admitted charges of conspiring to deal in methamphetamine, offering to sell cannabis and possessing drug utensils.

Judge Tony Zohrab said Sadler was lucky not to be going to prison and warned him not to let his family down. "They may not think it, but you've been dealt with in a fairly lenient fashion," Judge Zohrab said.

Sadler's defence lawyer, Rennie Gould, told the court Sadler was employed in Christchurch and realised he was lucky not to be going to prison.

Crown prosecutor Bryony Millar said home detention should be imposed.

Judge Zohrab said methamphetamine was a nasty drug and had a significant effect on people. Sadler admitted giving co-accused Kaikoura vineyard worker Desmond Steven Stewart Ngawhare $2000 in March with the expectation of receiving $4000 back a week later.

Judge Zohrab said Sadler knew Ngawhare was dealing methamphetamine and was in it for a quick dollar. It was also noted Sadler had made regular trips to Christchurch to purchase cannabis and had significant involvement in the supply of cannabis.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/marlborough-...0136/Drug-conspirator-escapes-prison-sentence


----------



## poledriver

*NZ - 18 arrests in BOP drug raid*

Police in Western Bay of Plenty have delivered another blow to drug offenders today arresting 18 people during a series of raids.

A total of 17 search warrants were executed in Tauranga, Mount Maunganui and Te Puke.

Ten men and eight women were arrested in relation to methamphetamine, LSD, cannabis, cannabis plants and stolen property offences.

The majority of the methamphetamine (approximately 15 grams) was found at a Tauranga address. A 50-year-old man now faces charges of both possession and supply.

A stolen outboard motor and cannabis were found at a Welcome Bay address. Three men were arrested at the address.

Cannabis plants were discovered at houses in Te Puke (35 plants), Tauriko (31 plants) and Bethlehem (49 plants). The plants were in various stages of development.

Those arrested face a variety of charges including possession and supply of Class A and C drugs, cultivating cannabis, possession of drug utensils, receiving stolen property and breaching court bail.

About 40 officers took part in today's operation, including armed officers and police dogs.

Detective Sergeant Darryl Brazier said: "We have sent a clear message today that we will not tolerate drugs in our community. We will continue to shake the trees until those people intent on criminal offending realise that they have nowhere to hide and that they need to start doing something more productive with their lives."

http://www.odt.co.nz/news/national/227626/18-arrests-bop-drug-raid


----------



## poledriver

*Aus - Police dog allegedly finds drugs hidden in pool table*

THREE people will face court on drug offences after a police dog allegedly detected illicit drugs hidden in a pool table at a Netherby home.

Police said they found a large number of tablets - believed to be ecstasy - bags containing cannabis, plastic bags and scales at the Heather St home yesterday.

It is alleged prescription medications and cash were found in a bedroom.

Three people living at the house were arrested.

A woman, 50, and a man, 44, were charged with possessing a controlled drug, and a man, 18, was charged with possessing a commercial quantity of a controlled drug for sale.

All three were bailed to appear in the Adelaide Magistrates Court next 

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...en-in-pool-table/story-fndo2izk-1226481804465


----------



## poledriver

*Aus - Drug case adjourned*

DRUG trafficking charges against a Barwon Prison officer have been adjourned for further mention in Geelong Magistrates' Court on October 10.

Gordon Watts, 40, of Riatta Ave, Grovedale, is charged with two counts of traffick- ng amphetamine, one of which allegedly spans the two years between June 2010 and June 2012.

Mr Watts is also charged with trafficking buprenorphine, possessing a firearm, possessing a controlled weapon, possessing/using cannabis and being an unlicensed person in possession of a firearm.

The final charge against Mr Watts relates to misconduct in public office. The accused man did not appear in court yesterday with lawyers arranging to have his matters adjourned.

http://www.geelongadvertiser.com.au/article/2012/09/27/352171_news.html


----------



## poledriver

*NZ Drug addict 'swapped weed for P'*

In an effort to fund his expensive methamphetamine habit, an Ashhurst man grew more than 800 cannabis plants so he could swap them for methamphetamine.

On October 28 last year, Aaron James Hockly, 29, was living and working near Dannevirke.

He was also growing cannabis and when police searched the property he was staying they found a garage with 164 mature cannabis plants and 699 seedlings - 863 plants in total.

On expert estimated the yield from that to be 14.25 kilograms of the drug, the Palmerston North District Court heard yesterday. Judge Gerard Lynch said the operation was sophisticated and included five lamps, six fans, a dehumidifier, a carbon filter and an electric heater.

Hockly was also diverting electricity without paying for it, although the amount he used is disputed.

Hockly admitted growing the drug so he could swap it for methamphetamine, which he had used for eight to 10 years - a habit that could cost $250 to $1000 a week.

''For a man who was in the grip of an extensive methamphetamine addiction you remained productive. You've maintained good employment over those years,'' Judge Lynch told Hockly.

He had been drug free since his arrest and defence lawyer Steve Winter asked for a home detention term to be imposed.

Mr Winter said his client was seeking addiction help and was in a stable relationship.

''He has loving support from people who will simply not tolerate his return to the drug scene.'' But the judge disagreed with Mr Winter's plea and on one charge each of cannabis cultivation and theft of electricity, Hockly was jailed for two years and four months.

''This was an organised an well-prepared growing operation,'' Judge Lynch said.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/crime/7743913/Drug-addict-swapped-weed-for-P


----------



## poledriver

*NZ - Judge rejects man's drug story*

A Temuka man has failed to convince a judge he had cultivated 1.4 kilograms of cannabis, worth $15,500, for his personal use.

Steven Rodney Cook, 42, was found guilty of having cannabis for supply at a defended hearing before Judge Paul Kellar at Timaru District Court yesterday.

Police carried out a search at Cook's address on February 21 this year. Cannabis could be smelt from outside the garage and police found it had been partitioned and a false wall created.

Behind the wall there was 3.4kg of cannabis material in a woolsack, 1.4kg of cannabis head drying, and several recently harvested plants. There were also 49 seedlings that were about six weeks away from harvest.

The usable cannabis was said to have a street value of $15,500 and the upcoming harvest an expected street value of $23,000.

Setting up the hydroponic operation was estimated to have cost $2000. The room was lined with foil and had heating equipment, ducting and extraction fans.

In his evidence Cook said that at the time he was depressed and stressed and having five or six smokes of cannabis a day. He had started smoking cannabis heavily when he was 16.

He estimated the harvest of 1.4kg would have lasted a year and he intended to give the seedlings back to the man who originally supplied him with them.

Judge Kellar said the operation was carefully organised and Cook was clearly living beyond his means. The lack of snap lock bags or weighing equipment may have been because the cannabis head was not dry enough to sell.

"Mr Cook would have incurred the costs of setting up the operation. In addition to those costs, he was incurring the cost of renovating his house and the cost of buying sufficient cannabis to consume five to six cannabis cigarettes per day. That would have been hundreds if not thousands of dollars.

"I reject Mr Cook's evidence he was consuming five to six cigarettes a day. He was functioning at a level he simply could have not have done if he had been consuming that amount . . . Further, he could not have been able to afford to purchase that amount . . .

"In my view he planned to use those seedlings to carry on the operation. I am not satisfied all the cannabis was for his own use or that the grow was a one-off."

Cook had already pleaded guilty to cultivation of cannabis and possession of cannabis utensils and was remanded to November 2 for sentencing.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/timaru-herald/news/7745672/Judge-rejects-mans-drug-story


----------



## poledriver

*Indonesian drug mule caught with 8 kilos of cocaine – report*

Customs authorities arrested at the Ninoy Aquino International Airport late Saturday a suspected Indonesian drug mule whose luggage yielded eight kilos of cocaine.

The suspect was taken into custody shortly after arriving at about 5 p.m. aboard Emirates flight EK-332 from Dubai, radio dzBB reported early Sunday.

Airport authorities found the cocaine in a hidden compartment in a traveling bag.

The Indonesian denied the drugs were his.

Philippine Drug Enforcement Agency operatives had been keeping track of the Indonesian, who they said operates in many areas in Asia.

A separate report by dzBB's Paulo Santos said the Customs officials at the NAIA said they would intensify their inspection of baggage of incoming passengers following Saturday's incident. — DVM, GMA News

http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/stor...e-caught-with-8-kilos-of-cocaine-ndash-report


----------



## poledriver

*Aus - Millionaire lawyer Nigel Munt accused of trafficking meth*

HE WAS a hotshot lawyer with the world at his feet. Now Nigel Munt could face a lengthy prison term after being accused of being a drug trafficker.

Munt, 42, was a director and a major shareholder of Brisbane-based personal injury law firm Trilby Misso.

The business was sold to Slater & Gordon for $57 million in 2010, and Munt's share of that was believed to be about $19 million.

Now he is charged with trafficking in methylamphetamine, a schedule one drug, allegedly starting just over a year after the law firm sale.

If he is convicted, he could face up to 25 years in jail.

It is alleged the drug trafficking was carried out at diverse places between August 24 last year and August 3 this year.

Munt and three other men have been charged as a result of a joint Federal Police and Queensland Organised Crime operation.

Munt first appeared in Brisbane Magistrates Court on August 7, when he was granted bail on the condition that he remain living at his Bridgeman Downs home.

He is represented by law firm Howden Saggers, but did not enter a plea.

Munt and a partner bought the five-bedroom property last year for $1.65 million. Munt also owns a Gympie area cattle property, bought for $3.25 million in 2006.

The father of five was educated at St Paul's School at Bald Hills.

He was admitted as a solicitor in 1994 and in 1995 became a partner in Trilby Misso, a "no win, no fee" law firm.

Munt's case was mentioned in Brisbane Magistrates Court last Monday and adjourned until December.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...trafficking-meth/story-e6freon6-1226484102100


----------



## poledriver

*Pot farm bust nets 4,000 plants worth $7.4M near Vegas*

LAS VEGAS (AP) — A tip from a citizen led law officers in southern Nevada to an indoor marijuana farm at Mount Charleston with nearly 4,000 pot plants worth an estimated $7.4 million.

Federal agents assisted Las Vegas police in a raid Tuesday in the rugged terrain about 3 miles northwest of the intersections of state routes 156 and 158.

No suspects have been arrested.

Police say it's the fifth major outdoor grow house shut down in Clark County this year.

The raid was led by a task force made up of officers for the federal Drug Enforcement Administration, U.S. Forest Service, Bureau of Land Management, Las Vegas and North Las Vegas police. So far this year, the team has removed 36,000 plants worth an estimated $72 million.

http://www.mynews4.com/news/local/s...s-worth-7-4M-near/RM12zHdh8EK9yha1ejtqTg.cspx


----------



## poledriver

*Us - Courthouse records*

Worcester Superior Court

Judge David Ricciardone 

Jose Arana, 36, of 27 Lafayette St., Worcester, sentenced to three concurrent terms of 11 to 15 years in Walpole state prison after pleading guilty to trafficking in cocaine, possession of a firearm without a firearm ID card, amended from firearm violation with three prior violent or drug crimes and possession of ammunition without a firearm ID card, amended from firearm violation with three prior violent or drug crimes. 

Sentenced to a concurrent term of 8 to 10 years in Walpole state prison after pleading guilty to assault and battery with a dangerous weapon. 

Sentenced to two concurrent terms of 3 to 4 years in Walpole state prison after pleading guilty to attempting to commit a crime (kidnapping) and conspiracy. Sentenced to a concurrent term of 2 years in the House of Correction after pleading guilty to distribution of marijuana. 

Placed on two concurrent terms of 3 years’ probation, to begin upon release, after pleading guilty to possession of heroin with intent to distribute, amended from trafficking in heroin, morphine or opium, and assault and battery with a dangerous weapon. 

As conditions of probation, ordered to undergo drug and alcohol evaluations with treatment and counseling as recommended by the Probation Department, to submit to random drug tests, to have no contact with the victim, and to pay $150 drug fee, $90 victim witness fee $65 probation fee. 

http://www.telegram.com/article/20120919/COURTRECORDS/109199876/-1/court_records_recent#.UGdzOEJRqCc


----------



## poledriver

*Heroin dealer caught branding packages with LeBron James' name*







> LeBron James heroin / Philadelphia Daily News



A Philadelphia man was arrested Thursday after he sold 140 packets of heroin printed with a label featuring LeBron James' name to an undercover police officer.

Drug dealers often name their product to generate mass appeal, according to my Season 1 DVDs of The Wire.

Marlon Guess, 19, was hit with a quarter-million dollar bail after trying to sell the heroin packets for $750. The drug dealer's decision makes LeBron's Decision look genius in comparison.

At those prices, Darren Rovell would feel compelled to point out that the undercover officer could have bought 3.2 million packets of LeBron heroin with the NBA star's 2012 salary.

Should we be impressed that the drug dealer properly capitalized the letters in LeBron's first name or disappointed that he appears to have used a picture of a basketball player from the 1980s as the dunk silhouette. (It could a picture of LeBron, we guess, but he looks too skinny. It looks more like Dominique Wilkins circa 1987.)

"I don't think LeBron James would be too happy with this drug-dealer dude using his name on these street bags," Upper Darby Police Superintendent Michael Chitwood told The Philadelphia Daily News.

http://www.clarionledger.com/usatod...=sportsmod?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|Sports|p


----------



## poledriver

*Inside Look At CBP Drug Seizures*

Drugs are found all the time on or with people trying to cross the border.

Our Lauren Kendrick got an inside look at how CBP catches people with drugs.

Within the last few weeks, CBP has made large seizures of drugs.

Most of them were found on buses.

We spoke to someone with CBP about how they find those drugs.

"There is no template for who may be attempting to bring in narcotics." 

Chief officer Davolina tells us the agents at the bridge have seen everyone from babies to little old ladies attempting to smuggle in drugs. 

The officers decide who to question .

"Upon their discretion, they can send in people to be examined a little bit closer and this is how our officers have been able to encounter the success they've had." 

Success they've had in the last two weeks. 

"Bringing in seizures of heroin, marijuana. More than a thousand pounds. heroin more than 122 pounds." 

Davolina says the last five seizures have dealt with bus passengers. 

Most recently, a bus was carrying 123 pounds of heroin in the floorboard of a bus worth twelve million dollars.

"That is one of the largest heroin seizures we have seen in the last few years." 

The twelve million dollars worth of heroin seized last week was done so by this x-ray truck right behind me.

Currently, there is an x-ray truck, which drives next to the buses to spot drugs.

This will soon change and be replaced by the z-portal, where vehicles just drive thru it.

With this advancement, speed and efficiency will exist for drug seizures.

http://www.pro8news.com/news/local/Inside-Look-At-CBP-Drug-Seizures-172368821.html


----------



## poledriver

*Arkansas Woman Faces Drug Charges*

A north Arkansas woman is facing drug charges following a search of a residence by Newton County sheriff’s deputies.

Sheriff Keith Slape says the search warrant was executed at the home of 54-year old Ninon Brannon of Jasper.  Authorities located 19 marijuana plants, a growing operation for suspected psilocybin mushrooms, components for a suspected meth lab and paraphernalia.

Brannon is charged with possession of a controlled substance, possession of paraphernalia with intent to manufacture, criminal attempt to manufacture a controlled substance and possession of drug paraphernalia.

Brannon’s bond was set at 25-thousand dollars.

http://www.komc.com/12145/arkansas_woman_faces_drug_charges.html


----------



## poledriver

*Preliminary Hearing Set for Lawyer Arraigned on Felony Drug Charges*

Former Centre County Assistant District Attorney Steve Sloane has a preliminary hearing scheduled for 11 a.m. on Oct. 10 after being arraigned on felony drug charges.

Sloane, 53, was arraigned on Monday by Mifflin County Judge Tammy Hunter. His unsecured bail was set at $100,000 and he was not incarcerated.

The former longtime assistant district attorney was charged with felony counts including intent to manufacture and criminal use of a communication facility, and a charge of misdemeanor intent to possess, according to a court spokeswoman.

At 5:38 p.m. on Monday:

Steve Sloane, a former Centre County assistant district attorney, is wanted by police and faces felony drug charges for allegedly dealing pot to co-workers that he received by mail.

According to the Centre Daily Times, a criminal complaint filed on Monday said Sloane, 53, could be charged with seven counts of felony, a third-degree felony and a misdemeanor.

Per the report, a narcotics officer based in Modesto, Calif., contacted State College Police in Oct. 2011 after getting a hold of a package, its contents two ounces of marijuana and 20 hydrocondone pills. 

The criminal complaint said a Steven Ice was shipping the contents from California to Sloane's place of work, the Masorti & Sullivan law offices, according to the newspaper. 

Police interviewed witnesses who said they bought pot from Sloane, according to the report, but Sloane told the newspaper he was not aware of the charges and acknowledged the 2011 investigation.

http://www.statecollege.com/news/lo...yer-arraigned-on-felony-drug-charges-1145379/


----------



## poledriver

*Ex-Con with Sag Harbor Past Pulls Gun During Questioning*






An ex-convict with a criminal past linked to Noyac was admitted to the psychiatric unit of Stony Brook University Hospital on Tuesday, September 25. Police say there was an altercation at the suspect’s Wading River home after police went to the house to question the 60-year-old about a missed parole meeting and a drug enforcement officer had to open fire on the suspect after he allegedly pointed a handgun at himself and then police officers.

According to a press release issued by the Suffolk County District Attorney’s office on Wednesday, September 26, Thomas Michael Counihan, of Wading River-Manor Road, currently on probation for a drug possession charge, displayed a loaded Colt .45 while investigators from the East End Drug Task Force searched his room last Tuesday night for illegal narcotics after Counihan missed a parole meeting.

The press release states that Counihan grabbed the gun from the top of his bed and first pointed the gun barrel at his face, then his chest. 

Counihan then began to turn the gun towards two officers, according to police, and it was at that point one of the officers fired one shot at Counihan, missing him, but prompting the suspect to drop to the floor.

In Counihan’s room, officers say they found and seized 250 packets of heroin, approximately two ounces of powder cocaine, a large plastic bag containing marijuana, a syringe and nine unlabeled prescription bottles containing various pills.

“It is clear the police officer’s discharge of his weapon, given the circumstances, was justified,” said Suffolk County District Attorney Thomas Spota.

According to District Attorney Spota, when Counihan is released from the psychiatric unit of Stony Brook University Hospital he will be charged with Criminal Possession of a Loaded Handgun, a felony, as well as for possession of heroin, cocaine and marijuana.

“We are relieved that the two East End Drug Task Force officers were not injured during the standoff with this dangerous, violent felon,” he said.

Counihan’s criminal history includes six convictions, four on felony charges, including a violent felony conviction in 1985 for a Southampton Village robbery in which Counihan used a deadly weapon, said police.
Part of Counihan’s criminal history also dates back to the Sag Harbor area.

According to a 1990 article in The Sag Harbor Express, written by then reporter Thomas Horn, Jr. — now a Sag Harbor-based attorney — in July of 1988 Counihan was arrested for possession of two ounces of cocaine, holding “a large amount of cash” that did not exceed $1,000 as well as various drug packing materials.

At the time, Counihan was residing in the Noyac Road residence that belonged to his mother, Josephine Counihan, and the suspect’s ex-wife.

At the time of the 1988 arrest, Counihan was already on parole from a 1982 conviction for armed robbery and was indicted on the drug charges.

After his arrest, Southampton Town Police, in conjunction with the Drug Enforcement Agency, made application to the U.S. Attorney’s Office and a warrant for seizure of the Noyac Road property was issued.

After police proved in court that Counihan’s mother allegedly was aware of the criminal activity taking place at the home, the house was seized on February 15, 1990 with police taking control of the residence that July.

Forty-five percent of the proceeds of the home’s sale went to Counihan’s ex-wife, 45 percent was transferred to Southampton Town Police and 10 percent given to the federal government, according to Horn’s article

After the house was sold, it was demolished by new owners in the early 1990s.

In Horn’s article, Southampton Town Police termed it “the first decision of its kind for a property located on Long Island.”

http://sagharboronline.com/sagharbo...arbor-past-pulls-gun-during-questioning-20002


----------



## poledriver

*NZ - Drugs bound for south intercepted*

Customs New Zealand intercepted heroin at Queenstown Airport, one of four attempts to smuggle the Class A drug into the country this year.

Seizures by type, quantity and class nationally, and at Queenstown Airport, Invercargill Airport and port, and drugs bound for Southland and Central Otago in the mail were provided to The Southland Times under the Official Information Act.

In Queenstown, eagle-eyed officers caught one international passenger with 1.2g of heroin - one of four such incidents in the country so far this year, totalling 3.6g overall.

At the Auckland International Mail Centre, officers intercepted drug shipments bound for the south, including magic mushrooms, the class B "date rape drug" GABA, cannabis leaf, cannabis seeds, morphine, ecstasy and ephedrine. In hauls this year, staff stopped 762g of magic mushrooms, 16 ecstasy tabs, 200 capsules of ephedrine and 300g of synthetic class C drugs.

Two temporary drug class notices were handed out for 48g of synthetic cannabis products.

Nationally, officers stopped 16kg of GABA getting into New Zealand in 96 interceptions.

Customs New Zealand drug investigations manager Mark Day said interceptions such as cocaine were often part of a bigger picture and the involvement of international criminal syndicates in, for example, Afghanistan and South America.

"At the very top you have at the moment the largest amount of heroin being produced in the world.

"That's quite simply big powerful cartels trying to generate income.

"Once you have that [in Afghanistan] you have the people out in South America saying we have to get our product out on the street."

Customs intercepted 3.5kg of cocaine in 2011 in five incidents but so far this year 15 intercepts stopped almost 10kg at the border.

New Zealand was an attractive country to drug syndicates because the return on sales was high, Mr Day said.

Nationally the most common interception last year was pseudoephedrine, the precursor for "P".

Nationally, Customs also stopped DMT, a powerful hallucinogen that occurs naturally in the Amazonian ayahuasca brew used by indigenous people for spiritual ceremonies, 150kg of pseudoephedrine and 48kg of the class C khat, a plant with amphetamine-like effects.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/southland-times/news/7771915/Drugs-bound-for-south-intercepted


----------



## poledriver

*Former airport worker pleads guilty in drug plot*

ATLANTA (AP) - A former security worker has pleaded guilty in a plot to smuggle drugs through the Atlanta airport.

U.S. Attorney Sally Quillian Yates says the guilty plea was given by 26-year-old Timothy G. Gregory, a former Transportation Security Administration employee. Yates says Gregory tried to smuggle cocaine through security at Hartsfield-Jackson International Airport.

Yates says an undercover officer provided Gregory with five kilograms of fake cocaine and $5,000 in May. Gregory delivered the fake drugs through a TSA checkpoint to another undercover officer in the terminal.

Yates says Gregory agreed to transport another 10 kilograms of fake cocaine in August.

Gregory was indicted in August on three counts of drug trafficking.

Gregory faces a maximum of life in prison and fines up to $10,000,000. Gregory's sentencing is scheduled for Dec. 18.

http://www.wtvm.com/story/19737661/former-airport-worker-pleads-guilty-in-drug-plot


----------



## poledriver

*Large marijuana grow east of Fresno pulled out*

Fresno County Sheriff's and federal officers completed the eradication Saturday morning of a large marijuana grow east of Fresno, pulling out 9,000 plants, sheriff's Lt. Rick Ko said.

In addition to the plants, 500 pounds of processed marijuana were seized, Ko said. Street value of all the marijuana found near Belmont and Academy avenues was estimated at $55 million, he said. The eradication began Friday through a federal warrant.

One man was arrested and about 15 people were detained.

Medical marijuana recommendations were posted. However, Ko said, "Even under state law, when you're growing that many plants, it's beyond what is reasonable and necessary."

The marijuana grow was found on about half of an 80-acre parcel, Ko said. Other crops were growing around the marijuana, he said.

The case will be turned over to the Fresno County District Attorney's Office for prosecution, he said.

http://www.fresnobee.com/2012/10/06/3019749/large-marijuana-grow-east-of-fresno.html


----------



## poledriver

*Coast Guard vessel returns to St. Petersburg with $36 million in seized drugs*

ST. PETERSBURG — A Coast Guard vessel returned to port Sunday with $36 million worth of cocaine and marijuana seized in overseas operations.

The Coast Guard Cutter Resolute, a 210-foot ship, recovered the drugs during a 10-week deployment in the western Caribbean, according to a media release.

On Sept. 27, a patrolling Coast Guard helicopter spotted a 35-foot "go-fast boat" off the coast of Honduras. Four suspected drug smugglers jumped from the boat in an attempt to escape, the Coast Guard said. The Resolute's crews pulled the smugglers from the water and stopped the unmanned go-fast boat, where they discovered 53 bales of cocaine, weighing nearly 3,000 pounds and worth about $35 million.

The Resolute turned the four smugglers over to U.S. authorities.

In another incident, the helicopter tracked a go-fast boat that ditched its cargo: 45 bales of marijuana, weighing about 1,500 pounds. The smugglers escaped into Nicaraguan waters, the Coast Guard said. The Resolute retrieved the $1-million drug load.

The Resolute's arrival Sunday to its home port in St. Petersburg coincided with another Coast Guard vessel's return to Port Canaveral. The Confidence brought back more than 2,000 pounds of marijuana Sunday from counter-drug operations south of Cuba.

http://www.tampabay.com/news/public...sburg-with-36-million-in-seized-drugs/1255324


----------



## mattnotrik

*Jailed: Woman who used horse as drugs mule for £5m cocaine haul*


A woman who used a horse as a drugs mule has been jailed.

Emma McCue-Smith transported £5m of pure uncut cocaine into the country after importing a horse from Holland.

The 36-year-old of Scott Street, Radcliffe, had arranged for 10kg of the drugs to be concealed in the animal’s rug.

After arriving in the UK, the horse was being cared for on a stable yard in Kent but staff called police after becoming suspicious about the weight of its rug.

Closer inspection found specially designed pockets inside the rug were concealing 10 packets of a white powder.

It was analysed and later confirmed to be pure uncut cocaine with a street value of over £5m.


http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...-used-horse-as-drugs-mule-for-5m-cocaine-haul


----------



## shimazu

poledriver said:


> *Heroin dealer caught branding packages with LeBron James' name*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Philadelphia man was arrested Thursday after he sold 140 packets of heroin printed with a label featuring LeBron James' name to an undercover police officer.
> 
> Drug dealers often name their product to generate mass appeal, according to my Season 1 DVDs of The Wire.
> 
> Marlon Guess, 19, was hit with a quarter-million dollar bail after trying to sell the heroin packets for $750. The drug dealer's decision makes LeBron's Decision look genius in comparison.
> 
> At those prices, Darren Rovell would feel compelled to point out that the undercover officer could have bought 3.2 million packets of LeBron heroin with the NBA star's 2012 salary.
> 
> Should we be impressed that the drug dealer properly capitalized the letters in LeBron's first name or disappointed that he appears to have used a picture of a basketball player from the 1980s as the dunk silhouette. (It could a picture of LeBron, we guess, but he looks too skinny. It looks more like Dominique Wilkins circa 1987.)
> 
> "I don't think LeBron James would be too happy with this drug-dealer dude using his name on these street bags," Upper Darby Police Superintendent Michael Chitwood told The Philadelphia Daily News.
> 
> http://www.clarionledger.com/usatod...=sportsmod?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|Sports|p



thats the stereotypical stamp you'll get, blue bag in a barely big enough square plastic bag. Even that font is used on almost every stamp Ive seen with writing. I doubt the 19 year old made that himself


----------



## ohshea

http://m.nbcsandiego.com/nbcsandiego/pm_107837/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=60r67YkG


Operation crystal palace: largest gun haul in single day allegedly

San Diego area law enforcement announced a multi-city crackdown on gang violence Tuesday that was believed to have netted the most illegal weapons seized in a single day in U.S. history. More than three dozen people were arrested in what’s described as a record crackdown on gang activity in San Diego County. Authorities seized 60 guns along with ammunition, body armor and more than $200,000 worth of methamphetamines in Oct. 2 raids on homes and storage units in Spring Valley, LMira Mesa. The weapons included assault rifles, Uzi submachine guns, high-powered rifles and a law enforcement taser. San Diego residents Norman Punsalan Nooris, 41, Yeng Yang, 32, Donald Carl Garland, 42, Andrea Osuna, 18, Marco Antonio Hernandez, 30, Daniel Anthony Quenga, 42, Tony Lomeli, 43, David Ulloa, 36, Veronica Ojeda, 24, Ernest Henry Garibay, 32, William Robert Elmenhorst, 26, Luis Vasquez, 30 and Nelida Carina Huerta, 36, Kyle Eder, 23, Louis Van Phan, 29, Scott Randall Horine, 50, Anthony William Harvey, 28, James Oneal Jr., 40, Hao Duc Tang, 37, Michael Edward Dowling, 41, Sengkham Koulavongsa 39 were named.

Among the various charges in the indictment were trafficking in guns and drugs according to a news release. Ojeda is accused of selling “large quantities” of drugs from her grandmother’s house located less than a block from an elementary school on San Vicente Street in Lomita Village prosecutors alleged. The arrests were part of a two-year operation dubbed “Crystal Palace” according to U.S. Attorney Laura Duffy.


----------



## poledriver

*Cops: 3 little kids living in house with DMT drug lab*

ROSEBURG, Ore. -- Two men were arrested Wednesday afternoon after police found a lab brewing the drug DMT in a house with three children under the age of 5 present.

The Douglas Interagency Narcotics Team served a search warrant at a home on Wharton Street in Roseburg, where they say they found a drug lab.

Jared Wilson, 24, and Jessey Smith, 30, were arrested for allegedly making DMT.

The drug is a hallucinogen similar to LSD but is made in a way similar to meth, which makes a DMT lab extremely dangerous.

DINT officials say this is the first time they've come across this drug.

Curt Strickland, the DINT commander, says that the house has been quarantined until an environmental crew can clear the home.

The two were charged with unlawful manufacture and possession of a controlled substance within a thousand feet of a school.

There were three children, all under the age of 5 living at the house, so both men were also charged with three counts of endangering the welfare of a child.

http://www.keprtv.com/news/local/Cops-3-little-kids-living-in-house-with-DMT-drug-lab-174818961.html


----------



## poledriver

*Drug peddler sentenced to life in jail*

The Control of Narcotics Substance Court on Saturday sentenced a man to life imprisonment in a drug smuggling case.

The Anti- Narcotics Force (ANF) had pressed charges against Sheikh Riazuddin for smuggling 745 kilograms of Charas to Australia in July 1998.

According to the prosecution, the ANF arrested the defendant, who led police to a garment consignment at the Karachi port in which the contraband was being smuggled to Australia.

The Control of Narcotics Substance Court observed that the prosecution proved its case against the defendant, who tried to smuggle a huge quantity of the contraband.

The court sentenced him to life imprisonment and imposed a fine of Rs500,000 on the convict.

The convict, who had been on bail before his sentencing, was ordered to be arrested and sent to jail to serve his sentence.

http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-News-4-138618-Drug-peddler-sentenced-to-life-in-jail


----------



## slimvictor

*Brookline police arrest three, seize large stash of marijuana and $117,000*

Brookline police discovered a large stash of suspected marijuana and $117,000 in cash inside a Freeman Street building after being tipped off by California authorities that a shipment of marijuana was being sent to the town.

Three suspects, one of whom is a student at Boston University, are facing drug charges after allegedly claiming packages of marijuana sent from California, Brookline police said.

An officer from the Sacramento, Calif., police drug task force called Brookline police to alert them that a package containing four to five pounds of marijuana had been sent to a tenant of the building on Freeman Street, according to police logs posted on the Web.

Brookline police responded to the building and spoke with a security officer in the lobby who told police that several packages had been sent to a person who did not live in the building. The security officer also said the packages had been picked up by two tenants, police said.

cont at
http://www.boston.com/metrodesk/201...na-packages/phmAPEyu7fqkNi76lRjJVK/story.html


----------



## coelophysis

poledriver said:


> *Cops: 3 little kids living in house with DMT drug lab*
> 
> ROSEBURG, Ore. -- Two men were arrested Wednesday afternoon after police found a lab brewing the drug DMT in a house with three children under the age of 5 present.
> 
> The Douglas Interagency Narcotics Team served a search warrant at a home on Wharton Street in Roseburg, where they say they found a drug lab.
> 
> Jared Wilson, 24, and Jessey Smith, 30, were arrested for allegedly making DMT.
> 
> The drug is a hallucinogen similar to LSD but is made in a way similar to meth, which makes a DMT lab extremely dangerous.
> 
> DINT officials say this is the first time they've come across this drug.
> 
> Curt Strickland, the DINT commander, says that the house has been quarantined until an environmental crew can clear the home.
> 
> The two were charged with unlawful manufacture and possession of a controlled substance within a thousand feet of a school.
> 
> There were three children, all under the age of 5 living at the house, so both men were also charged with three counts of endangering the welfare of a child.
> 
> http://www.keprtv.com/news/local/Cops-3-little-kids-living-in-house-with-DMT-drug-lab-174818961.html


lol @ lab, I'm sure it was VERY high tech stuff.
Were they "manufacturing" it for profit? Must have right? How would they have gotten caught without selling it to the wrong person?


----------



## S.J.B.

Canada - Quebec police dismantle massive drug network
CBC
November 1st, 2012



> Quebec police forces have made 106 arrests in one of the largest crackdowns on organized crime and the drug trade in the province's history.
> 
> More arrests may be made as the investigation progresses, police say. A total of 128 people were targeted in Operation Loquace.
> 
> A consortium of seven people was allegedly leading the criminal activities and relying on other organizations to import and distribute large amounts of cocaine, police said.
> Two of the alleged leaders, identified as Shane Maloney and Larry Amero, were apprehended in Montreal's Verdun borough and face charges of of conspiracy to traffic drugs, drug trafficking, conspiracy to import drugs, drug importation and gangsterism.
> 
> A news release issued by the provincial police earlier on Thursday identifies some of the 106 people arrested today as important members of the Hells Angels and the Italian Mafia, but no further details were given.
> 
> The warrants were executed in Quebec and Ontario, according to Sgt. Grégory Gomez Del Prado of Quebec provincial police. B.C. police are also involved in the investigation.



Read the full story here.


----------



## poledriver

*52-year-old Greeley woman pleads guilty to dealing meth, gets 10 years in prison*

A 52-year-old woman pleaded guilty on Monday to selling methamphetamine from her Greeley home and was sentenced to spend 10 years in prison. Betty Lucero was arrested in May after she sold the drug to another person who then sold to an undercover officer, according to a news release from the Weld District Attorney’s Office. Lucero pleaded guilty to distributing from her home in the 1500 block of 2nd Avenue. Check back for updates at greeleytribune.com. …

To get full access to this article, a web subscription is required.

http://www.greeleytribune.com/news/3094653-113/guilty-lucero-pleaded-sold


----------



## poledriver

*Medical pot grower sentenced for Florida shipment*

A Southern Oregon man who was registered to grow for medical marijuana patients has been sentenced to three years in federal prison after pleading guilty to conspiring to grow more than 200 pounds to sell on the black market.

A federal judge in Medford sentenced 48-year-old Donald James Galvan of Central Point on Monday to 37 months in prison on one count of conspiracy to manufacture and distribute marijuana.

His arrest stemmed from a 2011 traffic stop in Texas that turned up 43 pounds of marijuana.

Authorities say the driver said he was taking it to Florida to sell, and about half if it came from Galvan in Oregon.

Agents kept watch on Galvan's home, and stopped Galvan and his daughter driving out in a truck loaded with marijuana.

http://www.dailyastorian.com/news/n...cle_773e155b-62a1-5cca-8bae-c5481c7464bf.html


----------



## poledriver

*Three held in Phuket drug raid*

Following up on information extracted from interrogation of teenage drug users, Pol Col Wanchai Palawan, Phuket Provincial Police Superintendent of Investigations led officers on a raid on worker shacks behind Supercheap in Phuket Town.

Phuket-born Jakkri “Mee” Srisatchatorn, 26, and Tara Klongdee, 36, were arrested after being found in possession of 244 bundles of fresh kratom leaves, 408 pills of methamphetamine, five bottles of the drug cocktail known as 4x100, a pen gun and a bank book showing deposits totalling B22,000. 

They told police they were not dealers; they were only couriers.

Next door, police also arrested a Thai woman, Chantana Suebsot, 42, also from Phuket, on similar charges, which she denied, saying, “I just take care of the house. I don’t know anything.”

Col Wanchai said, however, “We saw her throwing kratom away, so we will need to investigate more.

“Sixty bundles of fresh kratom leaves, a bag of dried kratom leaves, 12 bottles of prescription cough syrup and a set of scales were found in her house,” Col Wanchai said.

Police also arrested three Burmese but declined to give any details of the three or the charges.   

http://www.thephuketnews.com/three-held-in-phuket-drug-raid-34398.php


----------



## poledriver

*Three more plead in heroin 'factory' case*

One by one, three men who ran what authorities called a multimillion dollar "heroin manufacturing factory" in Allentown trudged into a courtroom Wednesday in handcuffs, agreeing to plea deals and avoiding a trial that could have lasted weeks.

The men ran a drug operation at the Riverbend Apartments at Union Street. During a raid in March 2010, police said, they recovered about $500,000 in heroin, packaging equipment and a stolen handgun.

Eric Rosario, 44, of Allentown blew kisses to family members before pleading guilty to conspiracy and possession with intent to deliver 840 grams of heroin.


TOPICS
Drug Trafficking
Heroin
Trials
See more topics »

Rosario, who authorities said has prior drug and weapon convictions in New York, was immediately ordered by Lehigh County Judge James T. Anthony to serve four to 15 years in prison.

» The latest on traffic, delays and road construction delivered to your mobile phone. Click to sign up to receive text alerts!

Roberto Diaz, 50, of Allentown was ordered to serve five to 10 years after admitting to possessing a firearm illegally. Deputy District Attorney Bethany Zampogna said Diaz, a heroin addict, has been convicted of drug dealing and aggravated assault on a police officer in the past. Diaz said he was on parole in New York when arrested in 2010 on the Lehigh County case and faces time for violating parole.

"I'm getting too old for this," Diaz told Anthony.

Rodolfo Hernandez, 44, of Ridgewood, N.Y. pleaded guilty to possession with intent to deliver heroin and conspiracy and will serve seven years and three months to 20 years in prison.

Henry Matamoros, 39, of Allentown entered the same plea as Hernandez on Tuesday night. He's scheduled to be sentenced later this month.

Those four men and one more, Kevin Downey, 43, of Bellmore, N.Y., had been scheduled to go to trial Wednesday. Downey's attorney was tied up in a separate case in Philadelphia as of Wednesday afternoon, so Downey remained the only unresolved case.

Court officials had beefed up security for the trial. They placed a metal detector in front of the courtroom where the trial had been scheduled to take place. Metal detectors are usually only at the courthouse's main entrance, not in front of each courtroom.

Zampogna has said the men operated out of Riverbend and sent "Bad Boy" and "Public Enemy" brand heroin to homes on North Street and S. 16th Street to be sold.

Police used a confidential informant to buy heroin from the S. 16th Street home and four more buys were made at either that home or the North Street home.

Surveillance was conducted on the apartment, leading to the simultaneous raids at all three locations.

Detectives said they found 840 grams of heroin with a street value of $500,000 in various stages of the packaging process, marijuana, protective masks, grinders, bags and other paraphernalia, including stamps used to mark heroin packets with "Bad Boy" and "Public Enemy."

http://www.mcall.com/news/breaking/mc-allentown-drug-factory-pleas-20121107,0,288729.story


----------



## poledriver

*Suspect stockpiled drugs to avoid drug dealers*

Prosecutors Wednesday charged a La Crosse woman after authorities found almost two pounds of marijuana and other drugs in her South Side house.

Mary Serwe, 22, told investigators the drugs were for her own use and denied dealing to student athletes, as an anonymous tipster had reported, according to the criminal complaint filed in La Crosse County Circuit Court.

Police found 846 grams of marijuana, 18 grams of MDMA, 12 grams of psilocybin mushrooms, $7,264 cash, prescription pills, a digital scale and nine marijuana pipes Tuesday when they searched her home at 1014 Denton St., the complaint states.

Investigators also found marijuana-laced brownies weighing 289 grams.

Serwe said she stockpiled marijuana to avoid buying from dealers “because of the bad people associated” with them, the complaint states. She said she uses MDMA, also called Ecstacy, two to three times weekly.

Prosecutors charged Serwe with possession with intent to deliver a scheduled I controlled substance, THC and psilocin and possession of a controlled substance and drug paraphernalia.

She is free on a $1,000 cash bond and returns to court Wednesday for a preliminary hearing.

With comments -

http://lacrossetribune.com/news/sus...cle_2df423de-3455-11e2-aff9-001a4bcf887a.html


----------



## poledriver

*4 remain in jail after ‘drug deal gone bad’*

FAIRFIELD —

Four people accused of murdering a 19-year-old Fairfield man in what police described as “a drug deal gone bad” remain in jail without bond today.

Police said Julian Slaven was killed around 10:25 p.m. Saturday when four people broke into his home in the 5800 block of Judy Drive and demanded money.

Three of the suspects — Jerry Eacholes, 26, of Middletown; Misty Williams, 19, of Fairfield; and Christia Frymire, 19, of Fairfield — were arrested Tuesday and arraigned in Fairfield Municipal Court on aggravated murder charges. The fourth suspect, Joseph Goodin, 25, of Middletown, surrendered to police Tuesday afternoon and will be arraigned today. He also faces an aggravated murder charge.

Police released few details about the fatal shooting other than to say they believe all four suspects were in Slaven’s home at the time of his death. Authorities did not disclose the relationships of those involved, who was the mastermind behind the home invasion or identify a trigger man, though they had warned earlier Tuesday that an at-large Goodin should be considered “armed and dangerous.”

More than 100 of Slaven’s relatives and friends who packed Fairfield Municipal Court could not hold back their anger as three of the suspects appeared before Judge Joyce Campbell. Taylor Slaven, the victim’s sister, glared at Williams and Frymire throughout the court hearing. She later said she didn’t know Eacholes, but the two women knew her brother and went to school with him.

“If only I had Julian’s rage and strength and anger to just put on them,” Taylor Slaven said, calling one of the female defendants a “crack whore.”

“They’re greedy and selfish and decided they have no heart,” she said.

Slaven’s family and friends described him as a caring, generous and talented man. They said they were stunned by his death and confused by reports that his shooting was drug related.

Slaven had a record of some minor drug charges and had been scheduled to appear in Fairfield Municipal Court this week on a felony drug possession charge that stemmed from a police search of his home last summer that turned up Adderall, an amphetamine that was a controlled substance.

“He hasn’t done that in a long time,” said one of his friends, Lauren Gray, of Fairfield. “He’s just been a good kid and getting stuff done to take care of his mother and sister and his girlfriend.”

Tamera Slaven, the victim’s mother and a teacher at Hamilton City Schools’ Riverview Elementary, said her son “had a lot of friends.” Tamera Slaven made the 911 call reporting her son had been shot. A female can be heard in the 911 call pleading with Julian Slaven to “please get up.”

“He didn’t deserve this. He would have given the shirt off his back,” she said tearfully in the courtroom.

Posts on a Facebook page paying tribute to Slaven were a mix of fond memories of him and prayers for his family and unbridled outrage toward the suspects. Many of those who knew Slaven used Facebook as a forum to organize the large turnout at Tuesday’s arraignments.

Vanessa Craig of Fairfield, who said she knew Williams, said she was not surprised to find her involved in the case. According to Fairfield Municipal Court records, Williams was found guilty of a drug abuse charge earlier this month, being fined $50.

“She was a terrible, terrible person who was into hard drugs and starting drama over guys and over girls and stupid petty (things),” Craig said. “She partied all the time and was just an all-around piece of trash, in my opinion.”

According to her Facebook page, Williams attended Fairfield High School in 2012 and worked at McDonald’s.

Frymire’s Facebook page said she also attended Fairfield High School in 2011 and worked as a crew member at McDonald’s in Forest Park. Frymire told Judge Campbell Tuesday that she recently lost her job. Campbell appointed a public defender for Frymire and Eacholes.

Eacholes, Williams and Frymire are expected back in court for a preliminary hearing on Dec. 6 to determine if there is enough evidence to send the case to a Butler County grand jury.

Eacholes was part of the Baltimore Street Gang based in Middletown and was sentenced to one year in prison on an attempted participating in a criminal gang charge last December in Butler County. He was given credit for the 12 months he already spent behind bars. He was taken into custody in Middletown Tuesday, according to Fairfield police Officer Doug Day.

Day said Williams and Frymire were placed under surveillance and picked up Tuesday without incident at a traffic stop not far from their apartment at Southgate Boulevard.

Goodin turned himself in to police at about 2:15 p.m. Tuesday by calling the dispatch center, Day said. Officers went to pick him up in Middletown.

Goodin pleaded guilty last year to an attempted felony domestic violence charge in Butler County Common Pleas Court and was sentenced to 11 months in prison, with credit for 122 days, according to court records.

http://m.middletownjournal.com/news/news/crime-law/3-arrested-in-fairfield-teens-homicide/nTGWR/


----------



## poledriver

*Pair of dealers busted*

Niagara Gazette — Falls Police Narcotics detectives have put the collar on a pair of drug dealers operating near the Pine Avenue business district.

Drug investigators along with the police department's Emergency Response Team hit a home at 621 24th St. at 11 p.m. Monday. The raid was the result of a month-long investigation.

"First, there was a lot of traffic in and out of the house and we were getting a lot of complaints (of drug activity)," Narcotics Detective Steve Reed said. "Also, that house had seen numerous fight calls and an attempted robbery in recent weeks."

Reed said one of the targets of investigators was Daniel Pelfrey, 37, who boasts more than two dozen arrests on drug and theft charges. 

"We've dealt with (Pelfrey) before," Reed said. "He sells whatever he can get out, weed, cocaine, pills. He's not a big dealer, but he's a nuisance dealer that needs to be addressed."

Reed, who along with Narcotics Detective Joe Giaquanito, led the investigation, said the Emergency Response Team was used to raid the home because of intelligence that indicated Pelfrey, and another suspect in the home, had weapons inside the house.

"We had information that there might be guns in the house," Reed said. "And that (information) proved to be correct."

After setting off what is known as a "flash-bang" grenade, ERT officers came through the front door of the home and encountered Pelfrey and two women on the first floor. As the officers made their way to the second floor of the home, and entered a bedroom, they found the other target of the investigation, Anthony Pettitt and two more people.

"He had a gun in his hands and when he saw the ERT guys, he threw the gun at them," Reed said. "He was the victim of the attempted robbery (at the home) and I believe he was prepared to defend himself against a home invasion. But when he saw it was police, (entering the house), I think he decided throwing the (gun) was a better option."

Investigators said they seized some prescription pain pills, some powdered Extsasy and almost five grams of crack cocaine from Pettitt. They also recovered the loaded .22 caliber rifle he threw at the ERT officers and two shotguns.

Pelfrey, of 621 24th St., was also in possession of a quantity of crack cocaine.  He was charged with fifth-degree criminal possession of a controlled substance.

Pettitt, 20, also of 621 24th St., was charged with third, fifth and seventh-degree criminal possession of a controlled substance.

http://niagara-gazette.com/local/x2120607912/Pair-of-dealers-busted


----------



## poledriver

*Woman pleads guilty to selling heroin near infant*



> With two previous felony convictions, Norwalk resident could face six to 18 months in prison when she is sentenced



A local woman pleaded guilty Monday to selling heroin in the vicinity of an 18-month-old child.

Brooke A. Turner, 27, of 61 Spino Court, was convicted Monday of one count of trafficking in heroin in the vicinity of a juvenile. She also agreed to reimburse the Norwalk Police Department the cost of drug testing as part of a plea deal.

Also, Huron County Assistant Prosecutor Dina Shenker agreed to dismiss two other charges of trafficking in heroin and one count of possession of criminal tools.

The controlled March 11 purchase happened on West Chestnut Street. Shenker said Turner gave a wired confidential informant $25 and received a baggie with brown powder that tests later confirmed was heroin.

"This transaction happened in the vicinity of a juvenile," Shenker also told the court.

"We don't let informants take their children on drug buys. There was a child present at the residence during the buy, but it wasn't the informant's," Norwalk Police Detective Sgt. Seth Fry said after the hearing.

Turner, after hearing the prosecutor's assessment of the case, disputed there was a child present.

"When I heard the tapes, I never heard a child. I never did it in front of a child," Turner told Huron County Common Pleas Judge Jim Conway.

Huron County Public Defender David Longo explained to his client a child only has to be present, but not seen, for defendants to be charged with selling drugs in the vicinity of a juvenile. Turner then said she understood and agreed the prosecutor's presentation of the facts was accurate.

With two local felony convictions from separate 2004 cases, Turner could face six to 18 months in prison when she is sentenced Jan. 9.

She remains free on bond.

http://www.norwalkreflector.com/article/1781706


----------



## poledriver

*Body on Tonga drugs yacht identified*

A body found aboard a yacht that washed up on a deserted Pacific island carrying more than 200 kilograms of cocaine has been identified as a Slovak national.

Tongan police said the badly decomposed corpse found on the 13-metre yacht JeReVe earlier this month was that of Milan Rindzak, 35.

An international police task force, including Australian Federal Police, was monitoring the boat after it left South America.

Officials, however, lost contact with the yacht until two local divers came across it stranded on an uninhabited atoll in Tonga's Vava'u island group.

Investigators found Rindzak's body and 204 one-kilogram blocks of cocaine worth up to $116 million aboard the vessel.

Tongan police commissioner Grant O'Fee said Rindzak's passport and an autopsy established his identity.

He said other passports, as well as currency from the United States, the Dominican Republic and Poland, were also found on the vessel and would form part of a ongoing investigation headed by Australian and US authorities.

Mr O'Fee did not detail Rindzal's cause of death, which has previously been described as "unexplained", saying only that his next of kin had been informed and officials were awaiting instructions on the disposal of his remains.

The AFP said this month they were informed a vessel loaded with cocaine was en route from Ecuador in August by US authorities, as part of an operation targeting organised crime syndicates using the South Pacific.

When information suggested the yacht was in waters near the Cook Islands, police there were also brought into the investigation.

They said the drugs were believed to be destined for Australia, using the South Pacific, with its vast expanses of ocean and sparsely populated islands, as a transit route.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-11-27/body-on-tonga-drugs-yacht-identified/4395172


----------



## poledriver

*Husband and Wife Arrested in Pompano Beach Pain Clinic Raid*

A husband and wife are facing several charges after they were arrested during a raid at a Pompano Beach pain clinic Tuesday.

A search warrant was executed at the Pain Management Clinic at 1341 S. Powerline Road, the Broward Sheriff's Office said.

Broward Sheriff Al Lamberti said Frank and Bernice Turturo would face 14 counts including racketeering, money laundering and trafficking in Oxycodone.

"We have charged them like organized crime, we have charged them with racketeering," Lamberti said. "If they are going to act like organized crime, we are going to treat them like organized crime."

Lamberti said the pair may have ties to the Colombo crime family.

Some 30 customers who were inside the clinic at the time of the raid were taken into custody and questioned but later released, Lamberti said.

It was unknown whether the Turturos had an attorney.

Lamberti said the raid is part of the continuing crack down on pill mills in Broward, and said they've been able to bring the number from 130 to 50.

"Broward is ground zero for pain clinics and pill mills, we've got more of them in Broward County than we've got Starbucks and McDonald's," he said.

http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/Pompano-Beach-Pain-Clinic-Raided-158578445.html


----------



## poledriver

*British scientist jailed in Argentina after being 'duped' into drug smuggling*



> Each day begins the same as the last for Professor Paul Frampton. His alarm rings at 7.30am, he showers, eats cornflakes and, when he is meeting lawyers, dresses in a jaunty orange Hermès tie and navy pinstripe suit that hangs off him after losing 20lb on his prison diet.
> After a day emailing friends and writing physics papers from a small bedroom, he moves on to the roof terrace where he does 40 push-ups and 40 box squats, before bedtime  at 11.30pm.
> This is exactly how tomorrow will pan out – and indeed, the next 850-plus days. Because after 32 years as a celebrated physicist at an American university, 69-year-old Prof Frampton, from Kidderminster,  is under house arrest at a friend’s Buenos Aires apartment after being found guilty of drug smuggling.





> The apartment is a far cry from the cell he shared with 79 hardened criminals, but it is still his prison. Yet Prof Frampton’s only crimes, he says, are loneliness and naivety.
> Thirteen months ago, he was seduced on an internet dating website by someone he believed was a beautiful Czech model. They planned to meet in Bolivia but when Frampton arrived, he was greeted by a man claiming to be the model’s friend.
> This friend said she had left for a modelling assignment in Brussels and that Frampton should follow her there, via Buenos Aires – taking with him a suitcase that belonged to her.





> In reality, the model was a happily married woman who knew nothing of the professor’s existence – and the online ‘lover’ was a drug trafficking gang who had filled the lining of the suitcase with bundles of cocaine concealed in gift wrap.
> Though Frampton pleaded innocent during a three-day hearing last month, it took three judges just one hour to find him guilty and sentence him to four years and eight months, of which he will serve two years four months.
> Defence lawyers are currently working on an appeal, which will be submitted this week.
> Speaking exclusively to The Mail on Sunday, Prof Frampton said: ‘I am still in a state of shock. I can’t believe I am a convicted felon. I am an innocent man. A physics professor. I am a scam victim. My only crime was being lonely.
> ‘I am so angry with myself, with what has happened. I feel so bad.
> ‘Prison was very dehumanising. It was like being an animal in a cage. Now, I’m confined to the flat and  my friend’s family have adopted me. They are my support group.
> ‘But even after 40 weeks, it has an air of surreality, to wake up and realise where you are and that you can’t just go out and walk around.’
> His ordeal began in November 2011 when he struck up a friendship on a dating website with someone he believed was model Denise Milani, a former Miss Bikini World from the Czech Republic.
> After corresponding for 11 weeks, he was smitten and agreed to meet her in Bolivia where she said she was on a modelling assignment.
> Though Denise Milani does exist, she is a 36-year-old married woman born in the Czech Republic who now lives in Los Angeles. Until contacted by The Mail on Sunday after his arrest, she claims to have had no knowledge of Prof Frampton. Yet at the time Frampton was convinced the relationship was genuine.
> In January, he travelled from his North Carolina home to La Paz in Bolivia, where he was met by a man claiming to be Milani’s friend.
> Frampton claims that this friend told him Milani had left for another modelling job in Brussels and was waiting for him there.
> This friend also handed him the suitcase.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...gling-honeytrap-sting-protests-innocence.html


----------



## JimSteele

*Police make drug arrests in Oakdale Theatre parking lot
*

From Wallingford, CT, USA.

WALLINGFORD - Police made two drug arrests in the parking lot of the Oakdale Theatre Friday night prior to a performance by "Dark Star Orchestra."

Judith Grasso, 50, and David Kanye, 41, both of 421 Brown Road in Olivebridge, N.Y., face numerous drug charges after they sold MDMA to an informant working with undercover officers.

At the time of their arrest, Grasso and Kanye were in possession of a large amount of cash and illegal drugs. Police seized $13,000 in drugs, including 3.4 ounces of MDMA packaged for sale, 114 LSD tabs, 35 chocolate-covered Psilocybin mushrooms, and $7,935 in cash.
Kanye was held in lieu of a $150,000 bond and Grasso was held in lieu of a $100,000 bond.

http://www.myrecordjournal.com/wallingford/article_d3e84596-42fa-11e2-9c32-001a4bcf887a.html


----------



## poledriver

*Aus - 'Huge' meth seizure worries police*

Police say they are concerned such a huge quantity of amphetamines and cannabis was headed for the Great Southern after what they have described as one of the region's biggest drug busts.

More than $1 million worth of methylamphetamine and cannabis was seized from a car with two young children in it in Albany late on Sunday night.

Two people, charged with possession of the drugs with intent to supply and sell, were remanded in custody after appearing in court yesterday.

Detective Sergeant Mark McKenzie says it is a "scary" amount that would have done major damage.

"I just think six ounces of amphetamine is just massive, it's a really big amount considering we're in a town of 30,000 people," he said.

"The quantity is just something that's out of what we're used to seeing.

"This one, I must admit, is something that's taken us by surprise.

"This is a huge seizure and we really are concerned that this was headed for Albany.

"We didn't really see it coming, so we're very happy that we got the seizure but I wouldn't say that drugs is on the rise."

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-12-11/huge-meth-seizure-worries-police/4421302


----------



## poledriver

*California Deputies Seek Pit Bulls, Find Pot Plants*

SAN BERNARDINO, Calif. (AP) - San Bernardino County deputies looking for two vicious pit bulls instead found nearly 2,000 marijuana plants, two suspects, three rifles and two shotguns.

A sheriff's statement Saturday says deputies in Adelanto received complaints from employees at a business saying they'd been attacked by two pit bulls, and traced the dogs to a nearby warehouse on Friday.

The deputies found no it bulls but a huge pot operation, and after a search warrant was obtained a narcotics team seized 1,850 marijuana plants growing in cargo containers, along with about 10 pounds of processed marijuana and the firearms.

The statement says 57-year-old David Lusk and 35-year-old Steven Hall were arrested. They'd been living makeshift bedrooms in the 20,000-square-foot building.

They were booked into Adelanto detention center about a block from their warehouse.

http://www.kolotv.com/news/californ...Seek-Pit-Bulls-Find-Pot-Plants-184614141.html


----------



## poledriver

*Man beaten during drug deal, deputies say*

Four men beat, pistol whipped and hit a Lake City man with a Taser after a drug deal went bad on Sunday afternoon, authorities said.

Kenzo A. Alvarado, 18, of High Springs, and Austin J.H. Wilmoth, 17, of Gainesville, were arrested and investigators are looking for two more suspects, said Alachua County Sheriff's Office spokesman Art Forgey.

The man who was injured, Joel A. Hall, 19, reportedly went to Jonesville Park around 5 p.m. Sunday to sell a half-pound of marijuana to the suspects for $1,700, Forgey said.

He took the weed out of his trunk and went into the back of a White GMC Safari to count the money, Forgey said. Once Hall was inside the van, Wilmoth pulled out a stun gun and jolted Hall with it several times, an arrest report states. Then, Wilmoth pulled out a silver handgun and pointed it at Hall, noted the report, and the four men punched and kicked him.

Hall later told deputies that Wilmoth accused him of stealing from him earlier, the report notes.

Also during the scuffle, one of the assailants pulled out a gun and Hall fought with him for it and the gun went off in the van, the report said.

When the van started moving, Hall opened a side door and jumped out, but it ran over left part of his leg, the report said. He still ran to his car, but, according to the report was overrun by Alvarado and Wilmoth. Alvarado put Hall into a chokehold and Wilmoth shouted at someone to “get some rope,” noted the report.

Hall managed to get away and the van drove off, but not before the suspects slashed Hall's tires, the report said. Hall drove to the Kangaroo on 4300 W Newberry Road on the flat tire and called police, Forgey said.

Hall gave police information about the suspects, and they were found a short time later.

Detectives searched the van and found rope, duct tape, a box of gloves, a knife and an empty stun gun. A bullet hole was found in the middle seat, the report said.

Alvarado was in the Alachua County Jail as of Monday morning with a $285,000 bond. Wilmoth is being processed by juvenile services.

Both suspects were charged with aggravated assault with a weapon, battery, aggravated battery with a deadly weapon, kidnapping, criminal mischief and robbery with a firearm.

http://www.gainesville.com/article/...ES/121229816/-1/www.gainesville.com?p=1&tc=pg


----------



## poledriver

*Thibodaux chase leads to two drug arrests*

After Thibodaux police officers pulled a car over, they arrested a passenger who tried to run and a second passenger who stayed inside, the department said.






Police said they found two men with marijuana, and one of them had the drug Ecstasy as well. Both are charged with possession with intent to distribute.

Thibodaux Police Department
Both arrests were related to drug-dealing.

Roderick Carter, 37, 112 Iris St., Thibodaux, fled after police made the traffic stop 7:30 p.m. Thursday at Louise Street and Parish Road, Thibodaux Police said in a news release today. They caught him several blocks away.

Elvert Beamon, 26, 205A Patrick Drive, Schriever, stayed in the tan Ford LTD, but he is charged with having marijuana and the drug Ecstasy on him, police said.

The driver, who admitted to smoking marijuana, was released with citations after passing a field sobriety test, police said.

Carter is charged with resisting an officer, flight from an officer, possession with intent to distribute marijuana, and two failure to appear Terrebonne Parish warrants, records show. He is in the Lafourche Parish jail in lieu of bonds totaling $30,250, but he cannot leave at the request of the Terrebonne Parish Sheriff's Office.

Beamon is charged with resisting an officer and possession with intent to distribute marijuana and Ecstasy. He is in the Lafourche Parish jail in lieu of bonds totaling $51,000.

http://www.houmatoday.com/article/2...tle=Thibodaux-chase-leads-to-two-drug-arrests


----------



## poledriver

*Dominican, US agents seize 900 kilos of cocaine*

SANTO DOMINGO, Dominican Republic (AP) — U.S. and Dominican authorities have seized about 900 kilograms (1,984 pounds) of cocaine thrown off a speedboat.

The Caribbean country's National Drug Control Agency says the boat was heading toward a bay west of the capital Sunday when it was detected by the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration.

The DEA reported the suspicious vessel, and three Dominican aircraft and four military boats began pursuing the speedboat. The Dominican anti-drug agency says the traffickers threw bales of cocaine into the sea in international waters during the chase and escaped.

Members of the U.S. Coast Guard recovered the drugs and sent them to the U.S. island of Puerto Rico.

Earlier this month, Dominican authorities confiscated a cocaine load of 1,870 kilograms (4,122 pounds) from an abandoned boat in the same bay.

http://thegardenisland.com/news/wor...cle_b8327fa5-3105-5acc-9e39-22a83ebea5df.html


----------



## poledriver

*Prison guard jailed for drug smuggling*

A former prison guard has been jailed for two years for smuggling drugs into a Waikato facility, despite an emotional plea from his sister for home detention.

Perive Mila Faafitu Matuaitofiga, 25, was sentenced in the Hamilton District Court today to two years and one month in jail after he was convicted on seven corruption charges.

Matuaitofiga was caught on August 17 last year, just eight months after he started working at the prison, and it was discovered he had smuggled in contraband seven times to an inmate at a payment of $500 each time.

On that day in August he was found with 41 grams of cannabis, 70 grams of tobacco and eight pills containing the Class C drug 4-Mec.

His sister Valaauina Seu told the court Matuaitofiga had been a model son and brother but his actions brought shame on the family, particularly her father who felt the Samoan community now shunned the family.

"He was supposed to be professional at his job but instead he was an easy target because he's soft."

But Judge Philip Connell said the public had a right to expect members of authority would carry out their duties lawfully.

"The prison service itself, its prison officers, the courts, the police and most important of all the general public need to be reassured that corruption is not tolerated within this country's prisons.

"Offending like this erodes the confidence of the public in the Corrections Department and their ability to keep communities safe."

Judge Connell said Matuaitofiga used his authority as a prison officer to benefit financially because he was in debt, and that did not qualify him for home detention.

http://www.theaucklander.co.nz/news/prison-guard-jailed-drug-smuggling/1722572/


----------



## poledriver

*Ontario couple charged with beastiality involving a dog after police discover indoor marijuana grow-op*

A Milton, Ont. couple faces charges related to beastiality involving a dog, unlawful possession of a firearm and numerous charges related to a marijuana grow-op, police say.

Officers from the Halton Regional Police executed a search warrant on a residence in the Nassagawea area of Milton on Jan. 17 and discovered a “sophisticated” indoor marijuana growing operation, police said in a release.

Inside the building, which was also being used as a dog kennel, were 1,637 marijuana plants.

During the search, officers seized evidence related to beastiality involving a dog, roughly $9,500 in harvested marijuana, anabolic steroids and a 12-gauge shotgun, police said.

Two young children were found living at the residence with the couple.

Ryan Brett, 34, faces several charges including producing a controlled substance (marijuana), possession for the purpose of trafficking, and beastiality.

Donna Fleury, 34, has been charged with beastiality, unlawful possession of a firearm, and contravention of storage regulations respecting a firearm.

National Post

http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/0...ter-police-discover-indoor-marijuana-grow-op/


----------



## poledriver

*Michael Douglas's son Cameron placed in solitary confinement*

The son of actor Michael Douglas has been placed in solitary confinement.

Cameron Douglas is currently serving a 10-year sentence in federal prison.

The New York Post reports that the 34-year-old former actor failed a drug test earlier in January, prompting officials to move him to an isolated prison cell.

Cameron Douglas is currently serving time at a federal prison located in Loretto, Pennsylvania after being arrested for possession of crystal meth and drug smuggling.

He was originally given a five-year sentence in April 2010, but had his sentence extended the following year after pleading guilty to possession of drugs in prison.

It is still unknown if the younger Douglas will be given extra time in custody for his failed drug test, and it is not clear how long he will spend in solitary confinement.

He will not be eligible for release until 2018.

http://www.digitalspy.com.au/showbi...n-cameron-placed-in-solitary-confinement.html


----------



## poledriver

> Two Arabs Suspected of Being Drug Mules Arrested
> 
> The Judea and Samaria Police arrested two Palestinian-Arabs on the Allenby bridge, suspected of being drug mules. The two were carrying illegal pills on them which were most likely Ecstasy tablets, imported from Jordan to Israel.
> 
> The suspects, a 31-year-old Arab from Hevron and a 38-year-old Arab woman from Azaria, admitted to acting as drug mules.



http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/Flash.aspx/260196#.UPzAj6V8PHg


----------



## poledriver

*Dartmouth man gets two-year jail term on drug charges*

A young man from Dartmouth is headed to federal prison after pleading guilty to three sets of charges.

Kevin Alexander MacDougall, 23, of Glen Manor Drive appeared in Dartmouth provincial court Thursday with lawyer Brian Smith.

MacDougall was sentenced to two years in prison on charges of possessing cocaine and marijuana at his former residence on Appian Way in Dartmouth in January 2010.

He also pleaded guilty to refusing the breathalyzer and was fined $1,200. That charge stemmed from a Jan. 9 single-vehicle crash on Main Street in Dartmouth.

The driver of the white Chevy Tahoe was seen running away from the scene of the 2 a.m. accident. MacDougall was arrested a little while later near Sullivans Pond in Dartmouth and remained in custody after the Crown opposed his release.

Judge Tex Tax tacked on another 14 days to MacDougall’s prison sentence after he admitted breaching his bail conditions by being out past his curfew.

Meanwhile, MacDougall has a trial set for March 21 and 22 in Dartmouth court on two counts each of criminal negligence causing bodily harm and dangerous driving causing bodily harm. Those charges are from a hit-and-run incident on the Angus L. Macdonald Bridge that injured two police officers in November 2009.

Police pulled over a vehicle at an impaired driving checkpoint at the Dartmouth end of the bridge at about 3 a.m. Two officers approached the vehicle to speak with the driver and its occupants but it quickly accelerated, dragging one officer a short distance and throwing the other to the pavement.

The officers were treated at hospital and released. MacDougall was arrested in January 2010 following an investigation by a regional police-RCMP integrated unit. The drug charges were laid after police executed a search warrant at his home.

http://thechronicleherald.ca/metro/529111-dartmouth-man-gets-two-year-jail-term-on-drug-charges


----------



## poledriver

*Eight arrested in undercover drug investigation in Horry County*

Complaints about drug activity in Loris led Horry County police and agents with the 15th Judicial Circuit Drug Enforcement Unit to perform an undercover narcotics operation, said Sgt. Robert Kegler, with Horry County police.
Officers went to The Bottom in Loris Thursday to investigate the drug activity and arrested eight people on various charges.

Tony Conner, 63, Ricky Lee Shaw, 49, Fulecia Ebron Daniles, 34, George W. Bellinger, 56, Judy Mae Barnes Curry, 55, all of Loris and Quangte Denise Alston, 29 of Longs are charged with attempting to posses drugs. All are being held at J. Reuben Long Detention Center.


Horry County woman charged with child neglect after children found in motel room with dead man, drugs

Horry County police continue dog fighting investigation, three Loris men charged

Harrison Ranenell, 66, of Loris is charged with public disorderly conduct and is being held at J. Reuben Long Detention Center.

Jeremy Jamal Bromell, 22, of Loris, is charged with failure to appear. He was released from jail Friday morning.

http://www.myrtlebeachonline.com/2013/01/25/3293458/eight-arrested-in-undercover-drug.html


----------



## poledriver

*Five Arrested, Heroin and Cash Seized in Binghamton Drug Raid*

From Broome County Sheriff's Department:

Area police agencies arrested five people during search warrants conducted in the City of Binghamton, resulting in the seizure of over 600 packets of heroin and over $20,000 in cash, as well as other drugs. 

Members of the New York State Police, the Vestal Police Department, the Broome County Special Investigations Task Force and the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration arrested: 

Juan Dela Cruz, age 33, of 9 Telegraph Street, Binghamton, New York; 
Mike Dela Cruz, age 31, of New York City; 
William G. Michalski, age 42, of 35 Dean Street, Deposit, New York; 
Paul E. Michalski, age 44, of 35 Dean Street, Deposit, New York, and;
Shaquana Riles, age 22, of 9 Telegraph Street, Binghamton, New York

The investigation spanned approximately three months, focusing on heroin sales on the Southside of Binghamton. The heroin seized during the raids has an approximate street value of over $10,000. 

William and Paul Michalski were arrested when a search warrant was executed upon their vehicle on Conklin Avenue. Located during the search were 33 packets of heroin, suboxone, drug paraphernalia and a blackjack. 

Juan and Mike Dela Cruz were arrested after police executed a search warrant at Juan Dela Cruz’s residence at 9 Telegraph Street, Binghamton. A search of the residence yielded 572 packets of heroin and over $20,000 in cash. Mike Dela Cruz was found in possession of small amounts of marihuana and Ecstacy. 

Juan Dela Cruz, William Michalski and Paul Michaski, were all charged with Criminal Sale of a Controlled 3rd degree and Criminal Possession of a Controlled Substance 3rd degree (possession with intent to sell). The Michalski’s were also charged with Criminal Possession of Drug Paraphernalia 2nd degree and Criminal Possession of a Weapon 4th degree. All three were remanded to the Broome County Jail without bail. 

Mike Dela Cruz was issued appearance tickets for Criminal Possession of a Controlled Substance 7th degree and Unlawful Possession of Marihuana, returnable to the City of Binghamton Court at a later date. 

Shaquana Riles was issued an appearance ticket for Criminal Facilitation 4th degree, returnable to the City of Binghamton Court at a later date.

http://www.newschannel34.com/conten...nd-Cash-Seized-in/1f20clbm6UChIK2ITWP8Ow.cspx


----------



## poledriver

*Northamptonshire drugs baron jailed for nine years*

A key player in the wholesale supply of cocaine in Northampton has been jailed for nine years.

Christopher Peachment, aged 41, formerly of Selt Close, Long Buckby, was jailed for nine years at Northampton Crown Court yesterday for three charges of possession of Class C drugs with intent to supply and one charge of possession of Class A drugs with the intent to supply.

The career criminal, who has 91 previous convictions including a string of drugs and firearms offences, was found in possession of around £300,000 of drugs after police raided a basement flat in East Park Parade, Kingsley, on Wednesday, September 21, 2011.

Peachment was asleep in the flat at the time and denied being either the tenant or having knowledge of the drugs.

Officers discovered half a kilo of cocaine, as well as 18.5kg of cutting agents, and thousands of pills, all concealed in various locations, including a small brick room hidden behind a full-length mirror and skirting board.


Police also found a press and moulds.

They said Peachment acted as a “cutter and blocker”, cutting up the cocaine and mixing it with the Benzocaine to dilute the drug before pressing the powder back into a block form.

The cocaine blocks would then be sold to dealers to cut up and sell on the streets.

Judge Richard Bray yesterday “completely rejected” Peachment’s claim that he was working for a second man, Chris Clark, adding: “There is no credible evidence put before me that Chris Clark even existed.”


The court was told Peachment was jailed in June 2003 for possession of an enormous drugs haul, including £81,000 of cannabis, £20,000 of amphetamines, £8,000 of methandrone, £1,500 of cocaine and £1,900 of ecstasy.

He was subject to a confiscation order for £251,000 and is currently in prison for defaulting on payments.

Sentencing Peachment, Judge Bray said: “I have to sentence you for very serious drug dealing. I have already found you played a vital role in the supply of cocaine. There was also a very substantial amount of class C drugs.

“This is seriously aggravated by your record. You are a career criminal, and it is plain you have not been deterred by previous court sentences.”

http://www.northamptonchron.co.uk/n...e-drugs-baron-jailed-for-nine-years-1-4720192


----------



## S.J.B.

poledriver said:


> A young man from Dartmouth is headed to federal prison after pleading guilty to three sets of charges.
> 
> Kevin Alexander MacDougall, 23, of Glen Manor Drive appeared in Dartmouth provincial court Thursday with lawyer Brian Smith.
> 
> MacDougall was sentenced to two years in prison on charges of possessing cocaine and marijuana at his former residence on Appian Way in Dartmouth in January 2010.



That's fucked... pretty scary to see a sentence like that for possession in Canada.


----------



## poledriver

*6 tons of marijuana seized at U.S.-Mexican border*

HOUSTON, Jan. 25 (Xinhua) -- U.S. border patrol agents have seized more than six tons of marijuana at a border checkpoint in the U.S. state of New Mexico, in one of the agency's largest drug seizures, authorities said Friday.

The U.S. Customs and Border Protection agency said border agents at the Lordsburg station in New Mexico, which borders Mexico, seized the drug this week after stopping four vehicles travelling in a caravan, according to the news website KOB.com.

Agents found in the vehicles about 13,000 pounds (6.5 tons) of marijuana, with a street value of about 10.9 million U.S. dollars, according to the report.

U.S. Homeland Security Investigations arrested two Mexican nationals, aged 39 and 29 respectively, in connection with the seizure, the report said.

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/article_xinhua.asp?id=121747


----------



## poledriver

*4 Highland Park cops face up to 50-year sentences in bribery, drug trafficking case*



> A scheme that began with two Highland Park police officers taking bribes from a criminal defendant grew into a conspiracy with two colleagues to deliver cocaine to a drug trafficker, authorities said Friday.
> 
> The four officers were arraigned in federal court on drug trafficking, bribery and firearm charges.
> 
> Charged are Anthony Bynum, 29, Price Montgomery, 38, and Craig Clayton, 55, all of Highland Park, and Shawn Williams, 33, of Detroit.
> 
> "Our community deserves to be served and protected by police officers who perform their jobs with integrity," U.S. Attorney Barbara McQuade said. "Police officers who take bribes and participate in criminal activities will be discovered and prosecuted."
> 
> Judge Laurie J. Michelson set bond for each at $10,000. They all were represented by Rafael Villarruel, a federal public defender.
> 
> Bynum, who wiped away tears from his bloodshot eyes as he looked over the criminal complaint, was also ordered to wear a tether and to have a curfew after the government argued he might be a flight risk.
> 
> Montgomery, who shares an apartment with Bynum, was told to find another place to live during court proceedings.
> 
> Assistant U.S. Attorney Dave Gardey said Bynum, a former Detroit Public Schools officer, would be a danger to the community as well, citing complaints of "beatings" and "pistol-whipping" of arrestees.
> 
> The four are due back in court Feb. 15.
> 
> According to the FBI, Bynum and Montgomery arrested a man in August for carrying a firearm, beat him and stole jewelry and $1,700 from him.
> 
> Authorities allege the arrested man, while in the hospital, offered to pay the officers to dismiss the charges against him. The officers agreed and were captured on videotape taking payments totaling $10,000 in cash from the man, who had become a confidential source for the FBI, the U.S. Attorney's Office said.
> 
> Later, Montgomery and Bynum agreed to transport and deliver 2 kilos of cocaine for the confidential source, who they thought was a drug trafficker, authorities say.
> 
> Federal authorities say on Nov. 15, both officers protected and delivered what they thought was 2 kilos of cocaine from Oakland Mall in Troy to a location in Taylor.
> 
> Each was paid $1,500 for his role, the feds say.
> 
> The two then recruited Williams and Clayton to help deliver a second, larger shipment Wednesday. They delivered 4 kilos of what they thought was cocaine, again from Oakland Mall, according to authorities.
> 
> Bynum and Montgomery were each paid $1,500, while Williams and Clayton each got $1,000, the U.S. Attorney's Office said. The officers each carried a firearm, and some carried their police badges, authorities allege.
> 
> Each defendant faces a maximum of 40 years in prison for conspiring to distribute cocaine, authorities say. Additionally, each faces a maximum of 10 years in prison on the bribery charges and a five-year consecutive sentence on the charge of carrying a firearm during a drug trafficking offense.
> 
> Highland Park Police Chief Kevin Coney said a ring and $1,700 taken from the arrested man never turned up.
> 
> Coney was looking into the conduct of the officers before the FBI investigation due to complaints from citizens that they were stealing money and other property from them and assaulting them.
> 
> In one case, a complainant said Bynum and Montgomery arrested him at a gas station on Woodward and then stole $13 in cash and a bottle of Dolce & Gabbana cologne from his car.
> 
> Another arrestee said he was beaten on the back and head while he was handcuffed.
> 
> "The illegal actions of these officers do not represent or reflect the ethical standards and values consistent with the Highland Park Police Department," Coney said. "We remain committed to providing our citizens with first-class public safety and ensuring our officers display integrity at all times."
> 
> Roy Roberts, DPS emergency financial manager, said none of the alleged activities occurred on district grounds or involved any students.
> 
> "I applaud the leadership of our Police Department for cooperating fully and am highly appreciative of the efforts of the agencies in the FBI-led Public Corruption Task Force who brought this matter to justice," Roberts said.



http://www.detroitnews.com/article/...ng-case?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|FRONTPAGE|p


----------



## poledriver

*Celebrities arrested in Indonesia drug raid*

Indonesian drug police have arrested a group of celebrities and a politician for allegedly taking drugs at a private party.

Indonesian drug police have arrested a group of celebrities and a politician for allegedly taking drugs at a private party.

The country's Narcotics Agency says it raided a house in Jakarta's south and detained 17 people.

A spokesman for the drug squad says capsules of ecstasy powder had been dissolved in lemonade and two marijuana joints were also found.

Among those arrested was the owner of the house, a high profile Indonesian TV and movie actor, Raffi Ahmad, and three other celebrities.

It's also understood that a local government MP and former model, Wanda Hamidah, was also among the group.

Police say they questioned the suspects and did urine tests for evidence of drug use.

It is not yet known what the fate of the partygoers will be.

http://www.radioaustralia.net.au/in...ities-arrested-in-indonesia-drug-raid/1079482


----------



## poledriver

*UK - Drug charge student Alex Pearson faces jail - but will do his exams first*

A STUDENT arrested for possessing thousands of pounds worth of drugs following the death of a trainee doctor has been warned he could go to prison.

But Alex Pearson will not be sentenced until June – to give him time to do his university exams.

The 20-year-old pleaded guilty to possessing ecstasy and cannabis with intent to supply and possessing methoxetamine, which had a total value of about £2,000.

He was arrested by police when 19-year-old Doug Ferguson died after becoming ill at a house in Chandler’s Ford last summer.

Doug, a former student at Peter Symonds College in Winchester and Thornden School in Chandler’s Ford, was in his first year at Bristol university where he was studying medicine when he died.

Initial post mortem results to discover how he died proved inconclusive.

His family described him as a “fun-loving, popular young man who liked to live life to the full”.

Dozens of Doug’s friends gathered at Hiltingbury Recreation Ground in the aftermath of his death to light candles and release Chinese lanterns in his memory.

Flowers and messages were left at the skate park, a favourite haunt of the student, and notes were also written on the ramps.

But Mark Ashley, defending, stressed the charges had no link with the death.

He urged the court to adjourn sentencing until after Pearson, who is in his final year at university, sat his exams in May.

Mr Ashley explained: “There is a good chance he will come out with a 2:1 and there is more chance of him keeping on the straight and narrow with that under his belt rather than having wasted two and a half years.”

The judge granted his application and told Pearson he would be sentenced on June 7, extending his bail with the warning that all options, including prison, were open.

As previously reported by the Daily Echo, an investigation by the Independent Police Complaints Commission (IPCC) is under way because officers were in contact with Doug, of Cranford Gardens, Chandler’s Ford, shortly before he died.

The IPCC last night confirmed that the enquiry is ongoing and the findings will be shared with Doug’s family when it is complete.

The Mid-Hampshire coroner, based at Winchester, said no date will be set for the inquest into Doug’s death until the results of the investigation are known.

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/dis...his_exams_first/?action=complain&cid=11200629


----------



## poledriver

*U.S. border patrol seizes more than 9,000 pounds of pot*

U.S. border patrol agents in the Rio Grande valley seized more than 9,000 pounds of marijuana over the past four days. The pot was worth over 7 million dollars.
One group of smugglers they were pursuing escaped back to Mexico, but agents did arrest one man.
During the same stretch of time, border agents tell us, they rescued five men who were being smuggled into the U.S. in a closed cargo trailer. Those men will be sent back to Mexico.

http://www.kens5.com/news/US-border-patrol-seizes-more-than-9000-pounds-of-pot--188762511.html


----------



## poledriver

*Canadian trucker acquitted of drug charges*

Federal court trials are unusual, and acquittals in those trials are even rarer.

An Ontario truck driver transporting orange juice to Florida beat the odds Friday when a jury in U.S. District Court in Buffalo found him not guilty of smuggling drugs across the border.

Lawyers for Andrew A. Woolcock, of Brampton, argued during the trial that someone else must have planted the drugs in his tractor-trailer, and they presented documents showing there was plenty of opportunity for that to happen.

“The documents proved the orange juice delivery had been scheduled four days before," said Kimberly A. Schechter, an assistant federal public defender.

During the trial, Schechter and fellow public defender Daniel Greene tried to make the case that, yes, Woolcock owned the tractor-trailer, but, no, he was not the one who hid drugs inside the truck.

The drugs, about 5,000 pills containing the psychedelic tryptamine, were stored in zip-lock plastic bags and hidden behind a panel near the fuse box in Woolcock’s truck.

Schechter presented a series of documents, including manifests, logs and invoices, to show there were several opportunities for someone else to plant the drugs without her client’s knowledge.

She also argued that unless the prosecution could prove Woolcock knowingly and intentionally took part in smuggling the drugs into the U.S., the jury should find him not guilty.

A jury acquitted Woolcock of each of three felony counts against him, including the smuggling charge.

Federal prosecutors declined to comment on Woolcock’s acquittal, but during the trial, they presented a series of witnesses, including agents with the Department of Homeland Security, who testified about finding the illegal drugs in Woolcock’s truck.

The government, in court papers filed before the trial, also pointed to a previous drug investigation involving Woolcock – Canadian law enforcement investigated him in 2009 – but acknowledged the probe never resulted in a conviction.

http://www.buffalonews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20130128/CITYANDREGION/130129140/1010


----------



## poledriver

*Brothers sentenced in Switzerland over Moroccan drug ring*

GENEVA, Jan 29 (Reuters) - Two brothers who worked for financial firms were sentenced to prison on Tuesday for laundering money through Swiss bank accounts for a Moroccan drug smuggling ring, Geneva authorities said.

The two men were part of a family network thought to be run by Swiss and French citizens of Moroccan origin selling cannabis from North Africa to France and Spain, said the Geneva judicial authority.

Swiss and French authorities launched an investigation code-named 'Virus' in October after they discovered a safe hidden behind a wardrobe in Geneva holding cash and valuables worth around 3 million Swiss francs ($3.25 million).

Investigators arrested 20 people and froze accounts at several Geneva banks.

Switzerland is seeking to widen the powers of its anti-money laundering unit as part of a campaign to shed its image as a tax haven.

In 2011, it identified suspicious asset flows totalling a record 3 billion Swiss francs.

Geneva's judicial authority said the brothers, who were unnamed in accordance with Swiss privacy laws, had admitted accepting bundles of cash in plastic bags as part of the operation.

One of the brothers is a former employee of HSBC, the bank confirmed on Tuesday, and faces up to two years in prison.

"We fired the employee after our internal investigation last year. Our investigation showed that the bank was not in any way involved in this matter," said HSBC spokesman Medard Schoenmaeckers.

The man's older brother works for a "Geneva-based wealth management firm" and was sentenced to a maximum sentence of three years, the Geneva authority said.

A third person accused of being involved in the operation is still awaiting a verdict, it added.

($1 = 0.9221 Swiss francs) (Reporting by Emma Farge; Editing by Andrew Heavens)

http://uk.reuters.com/article/2013/01/29/swiss-money-laundering-idUKL5N0AYJ1O20130129


----------



## poledriver

*Pensioner to be sentenced for dealing*

A 76-YEAR-old pensioner who admitted being a cocaine and cannabis dealer in court will be sentenced in March.

Bryan Stone was arrested by police following a search of his home in Tresillian Street, Cattedown on May 25 last year.

At the property officers found a quantity of illegal and prescription drugs.

On Monday at Plymouth Crown Court Stone pleaded guilty to possessing 122 grams of class A drug cocaine with intent to supply, and possessing 199 grams of cannabis with intent to supply.

He also admitted to possessing 14.5 grams of class B drug cannabis resin with intent to supply and possessing 484 class C Valium tablets.

An earlier hearing was told by the Crown Prosecution Service that the cocaine had a street value of £4,800. The cannabis was said to be worth about £2,000.

Stone was granted bail, to be sentenced on March 15.

http://www.thisisdevon.co.uk/Pensioner-sentenced-dealing/story-17999880-detail/story.html


----------



## poledriver

*Neighbours clapped when police raided drug house*

KITCHENER — The prosecution is seeking three years in prison for a drug dealer who was such a nuisance that his neighbours stood outside and applauded when police moved in.

Shawn Edmonds, 37, was already on probation for a drug crime when his house on Mountain Laurel Crescent in Kitchener was raided in September.

Found in the search were cannabis extraction equipment, hashish, cannabis oil, marijuana, crack cocaine, powdered cocaine, ketamine and oxycodone.

Also seized were debt lists, scales, growing equipment and about $1,625 in cash.

Defence lawyer Hal Mattson characterized Edmonds as a low-level dealer who was only in the business to support his own drug habit.

Federal prosecutor Kathleen Nolan, however, said Edmonds had “massive” debt lists and there was so much activity at the house, neighbours literally clapped when police arrived.

“Whatever level dealer he is, he’s dealing to a lot of people,” Nolan said.

Police estimated the seized drugs were worth $13,000, but Mattson questioned their quality and actual value.

He pointed out that a small baggy of powdered cocaine, for instance, contained more rice than the powerful drug itself.

There was no explanation as to why it was mixed with rice except possibly to boost the quantity, although a police officer testified it was so obvious it might have been unsellable.

Mattson also argued that Edmonds grew up with a violent, alcoholic stepfather and “spiralled downward” after his girlfriend died of a drug overdose in 2010.

“He probably didn’t have the tools to deal with it,” he said of her death.

Despite his client’s record of prior drug crimes, Mattson urged the judge to take those circumstances into account and impose a sentence of less than 18 months.

Nolan countered that the overdose death should have meant Edmonds knew better than anyone about the dangers of the drugs he was dealing.

Wiping tears away by the end of the proceedings, Edmonds pleaded guilty to crimes including producing cannabis resin, and possession of oxycodone and cocaine for the purpose of trafficking.

Justice Gary Hearn is scheduled to decide his sentence next month.

http://www.therecord.com/news/local/article/877899--neighbours-clapped-when-police-raided-drug-house


----------



## poledriver

*Irving apartment fire allegedly caused by a man making synthetic marijuana*

A man making K2, a synthetic marijuana, allegedly caused the large fire that gutted an Irving apartment complex near North MacArthur Boulevard and the Bush Turnpike in early December, according to documents obtained by KRLD NewsRadio 1080 and a report by CBS, Channel 11.

In the affidavits, Mohsin Zia admitted that he was trying to make K2 when the mixture caught fire and spread throughout his building. No deaths were reported from the resulting four-alarm fire, but several suffered from injuries and smoke inhalation and at least 56 people were displaced.

A warrant was issued for Zia’s arrest, according to Assistant Fire Chief Rusty Wilson. “It was for
arson, a Class 3 felony, for the manufacturing of an illegal substance and causing bodily harm,” he said.

The December 3 fire consumed 22 units at the Arbors of Las Colinas apartment complex. Residents trapped in the three-story building jumped to safety. Some sustained injuries.

“My neighbor right across from me, he broke his ankle and his wrist catching a lady that fell off the third floor … He and another guy braced her fall, and so he’s on his way to the hospital right now,” Kevin Uselton said on the night of the fire.

http://crimeblog.dallasnews.com/201...-caused-by-a-man-making-synthetic-drugs.html/


----------



## poledriver

*Drugs grandma avoids jail term*

A GRANDMOTHER who was caught holding fake ecstasy tablets when police raided her home has avoided an immediate jail term.

Beverley Rowbotham had 330 tablets that she wrongly believed were the Class A drug.

The 47-year-old also had around 250 grams of amphetamine powder which she intended to deal to anyone who came to her house to fund her own amphetamine use.

Her four-year-old grandson was also in the house at the time police arrived with a search warrant.

Teesside Crown Court heard Rowbotham was holding the tablets for a friend and intended to give them back.

Police also found packets of amphetamine inside two purses in the living room and a cutting agent to make the drug go further.

Prosector Tamara Pawson said the amphetamine was of low purity with a street value of £1,350.

Rowbotham was convicted of attempting to possess a Class A drug with intent to supply over the fake ecstasy and of possession of a Class B drug with intent to supply for the amphetamine.

She was found guilty by a jury after a trial in December.

The trial heard that when police officers asked her during the search what the tablets were she said “they’re Es I’m holding for a friend”.

Tests later proved they were not an illegal drug.

At the time Rowbotham was subject to a 12 month conditional discharge for possessing amphetamine.

Peter Sabiston, mitigating, said she had a long history of depression and anxiety after a troubled life including losing a child to cot death.

He said since her arrest in July 2011 she had received specialist help from mental health professionals and to get off drugs.

“Any custodial sentence would be devastating for her,” he said.

Rowbotham, of Morton Street, Hartlepool, was given two years’ prison suspended for 12 months with 12 months’ probation.

Recorder Adrian Waterman said of the ecstasy: “On any view, given the jury’s finding, you must have known that they were intended for supply commercially.

“In each case the offending is further aggravated by your previous convictions for possessing amphetamine, for which you were still subject to a court order, and you were in the presence of a young child.

“This is a case where I have seriously considered sending you immediately to prison and I have just decided that the mitigating factors allow me to suspend it.”

http://www.hartlepoolmail.co.uk/news/local/drugs-grandma-avoids-jail-term-1-5361345


----------



## poledriver

*Three people arrested during Okotoks drug bust*

An Okotoks drug bust conducted by the Okotoks Crime Reduction Unit has led to multiple charges against Lindsey Charlton and Robert Sims of Okotoks.

During the late hours of Friday, Jan. 25, Okotoks RCMP executed a search warrant at a home on 98F North Railway St.  Three people, two men and one woman who were inside the home were arrested.

Sergeant I.R. Shardlow of the Okotoks RCMP says during a search of the home police found small amounts of crystal meth, pot, morphine, cocaine and magic mushrooms.  Also, police found some jewelry inside the home that investigators allege was stolen.

32-year old Lindsey Charlton  and 20-year old Robert Sims, both of Okotoks, each face 11 charges including four counts of breaching conditions of a recognizance order, one charge of possession of stolen property, one charge of possession of proceeds of crime and five charges of possession of a controlled substance.

Sgt. Shardlow says “while these people were in police custody subsequent investigation lead to the discovery of an additional 4.5 grams of ‘crack’ cocaine that the female had secreted in a body cavity”.

Charlton and Sims have also been charged with an additional charge of possession of a controlled substance for the purpose of trafficking.

Both accused have been remanded into police custody until they can each post a cash deposit bail for $400.  Sgt. Shardlow says if the two are bailed out of jail, they will be under a number of strict release conditions.

The third man taken into custody during Okotoks drug bust was released without charges.

Robert Sims is scheduled to appear in court on Feb. 1, while Lindsey Charlton is to be in court on Jan. 29.

http://beaconnews.ca/blog/2013/01/okotoks-drug-bust-leads-to-charges-against-man-and-woman/


----------



## poledriver

*Salem man arrested after Postal Service spots marijuana shipment*

SALEM - A suspicious package flagged by the U.S. Postal Service led to the arrest of a 22-year-old man who allegedly had five pounds of marijuana mailed to him from California, police said. 

Christopher Walker of Salem also had another pound of marijuana, a ledger and a small amount of cash, police said, which were discovered during a search of his home. He was charged Wednesday with possession of a controlled drug with intent to distribute. 

Police said that investigators with the U.S. Postal Service noticed the package listed a return address that did not exist. That prompted postal inspectors to bring the package to the police department, according to Deputy Police Chief Shawn Patten. 

The department's dog, Trigger, handled by Officer Dan Nelson, detected a presence of drugs on the package, police said. 

Detectives used that and other evidence to obtain a search warrant for Walker's home at 29 Lowell Road. 

At 2:42 p.m., inspectors with the U.S. Postal Service and Salem detectives monitored the delivery of the package to the home and then executed the search warrant. 

A woman who signed for the package told investigators she was Walker's grandmother, police said. Police allegedly found five pounds of marijuana in the package and another pound of pot in the house, as well as drug paraphernalia. 

Investigators found Walker on the street and took him into custody without incident. He was arraigned and released on $2,500 cash bail. 

Prosecutors had argued for higher bail and a source-of-funds hearing during Walker's arraignment in 10th Circuit Court, according to police. 

A probable cause hearing will be set in the case within the next week before it is bound over to Superior Court for indictment. 

Authorities said the charge could result in a sentence of 3½ to 7 years in state prison. 

http://www.newhampshire.com/article/20130125/NEWHAMPSHIRE1411/130129352/-1/NEWHAMPSHIRE14


----------



## poledriver

> New York man charged with having cocaine, heroin, ecstasy



A New York man was arrested on drug charges early Saturday in Monroe County after a search of his vehicle turned up $8,000 worth of cocaine, heroin and ecstasy, police said.

Reiner Gil, 20, is charged with possession with intent to distribute and other drug offenses, Pocono Mountain Regional police reported.

» The latest on traffic, delays and road construction delivered to your mobile phone. Click to sign up to receive text alerts!

Police stopped a vehicle for a traffic violation on Route 940 near Summit Drive in Tobyhanna Township just after midnight Friday. A drug-sniffing dog alerted officers to a duffel bag on the floor of the vehicle.

A search revealed a large amount of narcotics, including 100 bags of heroin, 150 ecstasy pills and cocaine, police said.

The drugs were wrapped in fabric softener sheets in an attempt to conceal the odor, police said.

http://www.mcall.com/news/local/pol...eroin-ecstacy-arrest-20130203,0,2960390.story


----------



## poledriver

*VH1 Reality Star Charged In Rochester Drug Case*

ochester, N.Y. - A VH1 reality television star is accused of drug trafficking in the Rochester area.

Mendeecees Harris is accused of trafficking $2.5 million worth of heroin and cocaine into the rochester area between 2005 and 2012.

Harris stars in the VH1 show "Love & Hip Hop".

Harris is currently facing trial for sex abuse in New Jersey, and will face charges in Rochester when that case is resolved.

http://www.13wham.com/news/local/st...chester-Drug-Case/GKdw0slx5EieUIzrMI7RvA.cspx


----------



## poledriver

*Man sentenced after failing to kick habit in drug court*

HOLLIDAYSBURG - Blair County President Judge Jolene G. Kopriva sent a Tyrone area man to state prison for 2 to five years after concluding that, despite several years in drug court, he is not serious about giving up his habit.

Gary Lee Decker, 41, of Tyrone RD 2 was not bitter when he appeared before Kopriva late last week.

"I apologize for not complying with your program. I thank you for giving me the chance," said Decker, who first came to the court's attention after a 2006 driving under the influence offense.

Decker's record, as of Friday's appearance before Kopriva for parole violation, included three driving under the influence arrests and a charge of possession with intent to deliver.

Kopriva pointed out that the local drug court worked with Decker for a long time, including placing him in an inpatient treatment facility, but whatever the court tried to do to help him failed.

She called the Decker case "very tragic," noting he had been through tough experiences in his life.

Kopriva said that getting better from drug addiction involved a lot of hard work, which she said, Decker was not willing to do.

"You are not ready [to quit drugs]. You haven't done any work at all to change. ... You don't really care," Kopriva said. "You don't put any effort into it."

She said that Decker often blames his situation on other people or circumstances.

"These are red flags your addiction is still in place," Kopriva said.

The judge made the decision to send Decker to prison so he could be placed in a state drug treatment program. If he successfully completes the program, his minimum sentence could be reduced from 30 to 22 months through the Recidivism Risk Reduction Program.

The program will take 15 months to complete, and it takes time to gain enrollment into it, Kopriva said as she explained the length of the sentence she imposed.

"There is no reason to send you to jail to warehouse you," she said, adding that the goal is treatment.

According to court records, Decker was arrested in June 2006 , after police found him passed out in a vehicle with the engine running. He tested positive for heroin.

In September 2011, police investigating an accident determined Decker was under the influence of three different drugs, including methadone. In April 2011, he was arrested for selling 13 baggies of heroin to a confidential informant for $175.

Blair County probation officer Patrick Gates brought Decker into court on Friday for violating his probation, which included testing "hot" for the use of bath salts and for moving from his residence without authorization.

Decker admitted his probation violations.

"When you find your recovery, you will be free. Make this work. Do the hard work," Kopriva told Decker.

http://www.altoonamirror.com/page/c...ling-to-kick-habit-in-drug-court.html?nav=742


----------



## poledriver

*Cops nab alleged drug pusher*

A man accused of selling drugs to school children was arrested in Umbilo, Durban, the Hawks said on Saturday.

Captain Paul Ramaloko said the 37-year-old man was arrested on Friday.

On his arrest drugs including dagga, magic mushrooms and Cat - which he apparently sold to children attending a high school near his residence - were confiscated.

The drugs had an estimated street value of R40,000.

A further R38,000 in cash was confiscated from the house.

He would appear in the Durban Magistrate's Court on Monday facing charges of drug dealing. - Sapa

http://www.iol.co.za/news/south-afr...ab-alleged-drug-pusher-1.1463157#.URCizaUyHHg


----------



## poledriver

*Needles pot shop closed*

On Tuesday, February 5, 2013, at approximately 8 a.m., the Sheriff’s Narcotics Division Marijuana Team conducted an investigation related to the illegal sales of marijuana at the Delta 9 marijuana dispensary in the city of Needles.  Detectives prepared and served search warrants at the business and two residences in Needles.  Detectives seized processed marijuana, edible marijuana products, concentrated cannabis and other evidence related to the sales of marijuana from the dispensary.  Additional items of evidence were seized from the two residences in Needles. 

Victor Hernandez, 29, was arrested at his residence on A Street for possession of psilocybin (hallucinogenic mushrooms), illegal high capacity firearm magazines and other firearms related charges.  Four rifles, one shotgun and two handguns were also seized from Hernandez’s residence.  One of the rifles is an SKS assault rifle with modifications that are illegal to possess in California.

 A fourth search warrant was served at a residence in Lake Havasu City, Arizona, with the assistance of the Lake Havasu City Police Department.  Several items of evidence related to the investigation were seized from that residence.

 This has been an on-going investigation over a period of several weeks.  Various involved subjects were identified, resulting in the service of Tuesday’s search warrants.  In 1996 California voters passed the Compassionate Use Act which allows for the personal use of marijuana for certain medical illnesses.  The Sheriff’s Department frequently investigates marijuana dispensaries that are not in compliance with state laws.

Hernandez was booked at the Needles Jail with bail set at $50,000.

http://www.highlandnews.net/articles/2013/02/05/news/this_weeks_news/doc5111af10f177f278440029.txt


----------



## poledriver

*1,502 Ecstasy Pills Seized; 4 Arrested In Traffic Stop*

MERCER COUNTY, Ohio -
Four men are facing felony drug and weapons charges after Ohio State Highway Patrol troopers seized 1,502 ecstasy pills worth nearly $26,000 and a loaded 9mm Smith and Wesson handgun during a traffic stop in Mercer County.

Troopers stopped a 2002 Chevy Suburban, with Indiana registration, for a speed violation, on US 33, eastbound, near milepost 15, at 9:20 p.m. on February 1. Troopers detected an odor of marijuana coming from the vehicle. A probable cause search revealed several plastic bags containing Ecstasy pills and a loaded 9mm handgun.

The driver, Kenneth R. Moore, 52, of Fort Wayne, Ind., and passengers, C.T. Tell Jr., 42, of Fort Wayne, Ind., Anthony Bolden Jr., 36, of Detroit, Mich., and Jermaine A. Johnson, 27, of Spanish Town, Jamaica, were incarcerated in the Mercer County Jail and charged with possession of drugs, a first-degree felony, and for carrying a concealed weapon, a fourth-degree felony.

If convicted, each could face up to 11-and-half years in prison and up to a $25,000 fine.

http://www.nbc4i.com/story/20962560/1502-ecstasy-pills-seized-4-arrested-in-traffic-stop


----------



## poledriver

*DAD’S SECRET DRUG FACTORY HIDDEN UNDER THE PATIO*

A DIY enthusiast who told his neighbours he wanted a “secret garden” instead built an underground cannabis factory.
Married father of one David Munday, 54, burrowed under his back lawn and into a neighbouring embankment at his £140,000 semi-detached home in a quiet cul-de-sac.

Police discovered the secret factory after a tip-off. 

Officers raided the property, upturned flagstones and under one found the hidden entrance to the drugs den, which could be accessed only by a set of ladders.

Officers found a sophisticated hydroponic irrigation system complete with extraction ducts and discovered he had also rigged the electricity supply at his own home to supply light, water and air filtration to grow the cannabis plants.

Yesterday Munday was ordered to repay £13,480 he is believed to have earned from his criminal operation following a Proceeds of Crime hearing.

He was ordered to repay the amount within six months from his available assets.

Munday, from Salford, Greater Manchester, was convicted of producing a Class B drug at an earlier hearing and was given a 15-weeks jail term suspended for two years and ordered to carry out 80 hours of unpaid work. He faces 12 months in jail if he fails to pay the money within six months.

Det Ch Insp Dave Riddick of Greater Manchester Police said: “Munday went to considerable lengths to keep his cannabis farm hidden.”

Yesterday one of Munday’s neighbours said: “We couldn’t believe it when we heard what had happened. He’s a bit of a DIY fanatic and we noticed him doing some renovation work because all the flagstones had been taken up and stored outside his house.

“We asked what he was up to and he cracked some joke about having a secret garden.”

With 2 pics at -

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/375818/Dad-s-secret-drug-factory-hidden-under-the-patio


----------



## poledriver

*Man, woman sentenced for marijuana grow operation in Victor*

A Victor woman and a Missoula man were sentenced for felony production or manufacturing of dangerous drugs Thursday in Ravalli County District court.

The case stemmed from a marijuana grow operation found at the woman’s residence last July.

Sara Shaunette Douglas, 38, and Jacob Edmond Verrue, 30, were both living at her home on July 7 when the Ravalli County Sheriff’s Office searched it on a warrant.

According to court records, the officers found a “makeshift grow room” with 19 marijuana plants under lights. Additionally, jars containing processed buds were in the kitchen, a backpack in the garage with a jar of buds, Verrue’s wallet with his ID and a key to the exterior of the grow room, a digital scale and a 100 gram weight.

Verrue stated that the jar in the garage was his, but that he was mostly homeless and had only stayed at Douglas’ residence a couple of times. However, Douglas stated he had been at the home for about a month and she had given him permission to grow in her garage if he paid extra for the power he was using, court records state.

Douglas was charged with felony criminal production or manufacturing of dangerous drugs; criminal possession of dangerous drugs and criminal possession of drug paraphernalia, both misdemeanors. She received a three-year deferred imposition of sentence, one year in Ravalli County Detention Center suspended, is required to receive a mental health evaluation and surrendered her medical marijuana card.

Verrue was charged with felony criminal production or manufacturing of dangerous drugs; criminal possession of dangerous drugs and criminal possession of drug paraphernalia, both misdemeanors. He received a four-year deferred imposition of sentence, 20 days of local jail time with credit for three days and is required to pay $2,500 to the Ravalli County Drug Fund.

James Edward Culver, 32, was convicted of assault with a weapon and sentenced Thursday in Ravalli County District Court.

According to court records, Culver assaulted a 4-year-old boy by placing the boy in a cold shower and beating him with clothes hangers in August.

When the Ravalli County Sheriff’s Office arrived at the child’s home, they discovered that the boy had bruises and lacerations on his back side.

Culver’s girlfriend, Kasey Dawn Christensen, 28, admitted to putting the boy in a cold shower and spanking him with a spatula. Initially, she denied Culver disciplining the child, but later said he did.

The boy was removed from the home and examined by a doctor. The child said Culver had given him cold showers and hit him with clothes hangers. The doctor said the bruises were consistent with the pattern of a coat hanger, court records state.

“I am ashamed of what I did.” Culver said Thursday morning.

Culver was sentenced to the Montana Department of Corrections for 15 years with 10 years suspended. He was give credit for time served and is to have no contact with Christensen for the duration of his sentence. Included in Culver’s conditions he is to complete the in-patient Rover Program.

http://missoulian.com/news/state-an...cle_e3322e97-5e8b-5434-aaa7-ac0137a259a1.html


----------



## poledriver

*Drug agents discover a DMT lab in Guilford County*

GREENSBORO, N.C– Law Enforcement in Guilford County have a new hallucinogenic drug on the streets to patrol called Dimethyltryptamine or DMT.
Undercover agents along with other agencies, raided a home on North Church Street in Greensboro last week, and discovered the drug.
Investigators say Nikolas Vose, 24, and Lauraine Cofer, 21, were behind the operation, and believe the couple may have been growing the drug for quite some time.
Drug agents say people are making DMT using tree bark and a mixture of lye and ammonia.
The effects of the drug are similar to LSD, except hallucinations can be quicker and more intense.
The long-term effects of the DMT are still being studied.
Dr. Sam Gray, a physician with Drug Free NC, says that the highly addictive drug will only grow in popularity.
“It’s going to become more popular, unfortunately,” he said.
Investigators say the street value of DMT is comparable to cocaine.

With a vid -

http://myfox8.com/2013/02/07/drug-agents-discover-a-dmt-lab-in-guilford-county/


----------



## poledriver

*Culter man indicted for felony LSD possession*

An Athens County Grand Jury indicted a Culter, Ohio man on a felony drug possession.
Jeremy D. Cutshaw, 41, was indicted on one count of possession of LSD, a second-degree felony, on Monday.
Cutshaw was pulled over by the Athens County Sheriff Deputy John Morris for a minor traffic violation Jan. 19.
Morris searched the vehicle and found 794 hits of LSD packaged in sheet form. Possession of LSD is a second-degree felony if someone has more than 250 hits, according to court documents.
Cutshaw also had eight ounces of moonshine, marijuana, a bag of white powder thought to be ketamine and $2,600 in cash, according to a post on Sheriff Pat Kelly’s Facebook page about Cutshaw’s arrest.
Cutshaw could be sentenced to a maximum of eight years in prison and a maximum fine of $15,000 if convicted at a trial, according to the Ohio Revised Code.
He is currently being held at the Southeastern Ohio Regional Jail on $25,000 bail.
Cutshaw has a hearing scheduled in the Athens County Court of Common Pleas on Feb. 20 at 9:30 a.m. for his arraignment.

http://thepost.ohiou.edu/content/culter-man-indicted-felony-lsd-possession


----------



## poledriver

*2 teens arrested for trafficking ecstasy*






CHARLOTTE COUNTY, FL -
According to the Charlotte County Sheriff's Office, two teens were arrested on drug trafficking charges in Port Charlotte, Monday.

17-year-old Dylan Austin Roy and 19-year-old Timothy Michael Warnock were arrested during an undercover sting on February 4th.

Detectives first met with Roy at an undisclosed location and purchased 7 grams of MDMA (also called Ecstasy, Molly, E, X and XTC) for $410.

On Monday, detectives bought more MDMA from Roy, meeting him in the Walmart parking lot in Murdock.

Roy told detectives he was going to bring his supplier (Warnock).

Roy and Warnock showed up just after 5 p.m. and an exchange was made of 8 grams of MDMA for $410.

Once the deal was completed, other Narcotics detectives moved in and arrested both teens.

"They're big enough that a relatively small narcotics unit found them and bought drugs from them and they're big enough to go to prison, so they're big enough," said Captain Les Partington, Charlotte County Sheriff's Office.

Detectives found a digital scale, a cellphone, the 8-grams of MDMA and the $410 in marked money.

Roy was charged with Trafficking in MDMA, Sale and Delivery of MDMA, Possession of MDMA, and two counts of Possession of Drug Paraphernalia. Once booked, he was taken to the Department of Juvenile Justice center in Ft. Myers.

Warnock was charged with Trafficking in MDMA, Sale and Delivery of MDMA, Possession of Drug Paraphernalia, and Contributing to the Delinquency of a minor. He remains in jail on $32,000 bond.

"These things do tend to follow trends and I am shocked to see ecstasy pooping up, I thought it was a trend long passed," Amity Chandler, Drug Free Charlotte County.

Amity Chandler tracks drug activity in the Charlotte County public schools.

Neither one of these teens currently attend school in Charlotte County.

Chandler says less than 10% of students in the area admit to using ecstasy.

"We always get concerned about ecstasy because it does seem to have a marketing appeal to younger students if it happens to get popular," Chandler said.

http://www.abc-7.com/story/21134924/2-teens-arrested-for-trafficing


----------



## poledriver

*Major drug bust in Blackstrap and Saskatoon*

Arrests have been made after a two-month long drug investigation in Saskatoon and Blackstrap.

Search warrants were executed Monday in two homes with help from the canine unit, air support and special investigations.

The Saskatoon Integrated Drug Unit (SIDU) seized numerous weapons and more than 500 rounds of ammunition.

Drugs seized included 155 grams of Methamphetamine, 23 grams of cocaine, a small amount of marijuana and ecstasy pills along with approximately $35,000 in cash.

Two 36-year-old males and a 28-year-old female are in custody and facing over 70 Criminal Code and CDSA offences. The accused will be appearing in Provincial Court tomorrow morning.

http://ckom.com/story/major-drug-bust-blackstrap-and-saskatoon/96260


----------



## poledriver

*School punishing brothers charged with selling drugs to students*

PORTSMOUTH — Teenage brothers accused of possessing and dealing multiple kinds of illicit drugs to local students are in the process of being disciplined by the school department, said Superintendent of Schools Ed McDonough.

The brothers, ages 15 and 16, were arrested Feb. 4 at their home where, police allege, officers seized 400 "street doses" of GHB, methamphetamine, heroin, ketamine, 32 grams of hashish, 12 grams of ecstasy, marijuana, Adderall and "numerous other prescription drugs." Also seized, police allege, were hypodermic needles, scales, "drug baggies," cell phones, laptops, knives and postal orders.

The brothers are both Portsmouth High School students and, according to Deputy Police Chief Corey MacDonald, they sold drugs to other PHS students.

McDonough said Monday that a disciplinary procedure against the brothers "is under way" and involves a four-step process, including "a referral to the School Board for a disciplinary hearing."

"We are following the process as outlined," the school superintendent said. "A meeting is scheduled for this week."

McDonough also said that school department policy prohibits the possession and/or sales of controlled substances. Students found in violation of the school's no-drug policy face an "automatic" 10-day suspension from school, are subject to a meeting with the principal and superintendent, and are then referred to the School Board for a hearing, according to the school policy, provided by McDonough.

"The School Board may impose discipline as it deems appropriate under the facts and circumstances of the matter up to and including expulsion from school," the policy states. "Evaluation by a certified substance abuse counselor and a treatment plan must be developed prior to readmission to school."

Because the siblings are minors, their identities are shielded by law and their cases will be prosecuted through the confidential juvenile justice system, unless police decide to prosecute the older brother as an adult, MacDonald said.

According to police, the brothers' arrests were based on information from the Manchester office of the Department of Homeland Security. The teens live with their mother, who is not charged with any crime, according to the deputy police chief.

http://www.seacoastonline.com/articles/20130212-NEWS-302120385


----------



## poledriver

*Dean Hardy jailed over attempted drug import*

An unemployed Guernsey man has been sentenced to six and a half years in prison for attempting to import 100g of synthetic cannabinoid by post.

Dean Hardy, 32, denied ordering the Class B drug from China. He claimed he had ordered bonsai plant fertiliser and was not aware of its real nature.

He was arrested after the parcel was intercepted and Guernsey Border Agency officers searched his home.

The Royal Court heard the powder had a street value of up to £53,000.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-guernsey-21504279


----------



## poledriver

*NZ - Woman jailed for 'overt and upfront' drug dealing*

A Taupo woman described as a "one-stop shop" for drugs who was involved in drug dealing almost daily while under surveillance has been sentenced to four years in jail.

Monique Jane Eggleton, 24, appeared in the Rotorua District Court yesterday before Judge Phillip Cooper. She had previously pleaded guilty to a raft of drugs charges including the manufacture and supply of methamphetamine, and charges relating to supplying LSD, cannabis, cannabis oil and offering to supply ecstasy.

She had originally faced more than 85 charges but that were reduced to 12. Eight of these were representative, meaning the offending happened more than once. The charges all relate to offending committed in Taupo in September and October 2011.

Crown prosecutor Amanda Gordon said Eggleton was involved in trying to sell several types of drugs and was almost a "one-stop shop" - either selling or trying to locate any drugs buyers were after.

Ms Gordon said Eggleton was also involved in supplying a precursor substance used to make methamphetamine.


She said texts sent by Eggleton were very "overt and upfront" in terms of her drug dealing.

Her lawyer, Harry Edward, said Eggleton was totally co-operative with police and "very forthright" with information.

The pre-sentence report showed she was remorseful and developed an insight into how bad the offending was not only to herself but to the wider community, Mr Edward said. He said that while in prison waiting to be sentenced Eggleton had completed numerous courses, including a drug and alcohol course.

Judge Cooper said intercepted communication showed Eggleton was involved in drug dealing almost daily while under surveillance. The pre-sentence report said she had been a user of methamphetamine for three years and had become addicted.

While she said the selling was to support that addiction, Judge Cooper said the level of commercialism went way beyond that. "It was a money-making venture you were engaged in virtually full-time."

He said that in a letter to the court Eggleton expressed her desire to turn her life around.

Mr Cooper said he also had a letter from her grandparents which spoke about how Eggleton was a high achiever with great potential before leaving home at 16. Her life went downhill from there after getting involved with the wrong company, her grandparents said.

He sentenced her to four years in prison on the six methamphetamine-related charges. On the remaining four charges, which related to other drugs, he sentenced her to one year in prison, to be served concurrently.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10867649


----------



## poledriver

*Former UVM student admits to LSD charges*

A former University of Vermont student who, according to police, stabbed two men while they robbed him of LSD, has admitted to misdemeanor drug charges.

Jarrett Clark, 19, of Vergennes entered a deal with prosecutors Thursday in Vermont Superior Court in Burlington and pleaded guilty to two counts of possession of less than 100 mgs of LSD.

Judge Michael Kupersmith sentenced him to 1 ½ years of probation.

The Chittenden County State’s Attorney’s Office initially charged Clark with a felony count of selling LSD. Clark denied that charge.

The defendant was enrolled at UVM in the fall, but has since withdrawn, according to university spokesman Enrique Corredera.

Police say Clark stabbed former UVM student Eli Baron, then 18, and Mike Benedict, 18, during a scuffle in a campus parking the evening of Dec. 3. Clark told police he had arranged to sell the men acid, but that they jumped him, beat him up and stole the drugs, according to an affidavit written by UVM Police Detective Mark Galle.

Prosecutors charged Baron, Benedict and a third suspect, Joshua Mossburg, 19, with assault and robbery resulting in injury. Mossburg drove Baron and Benedict to the parking lot Dec. 3 and waited in the car during the altercation, according to police.

The three men, who all hail from Pittsburgh, have posted bail.

http://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/...3120011/Former-UVM-student-admits-LSD-charges


----------



## OND43X

poledriver said:


> *Joint investigation results in Australia’s largest recorded Ice seizure - 28 February 2013*
> 
> The Joint Organised Crime Group (JOCG) has seized 585 kilograms of methamphetamine (Ice) worth up to $438 million and arrested three people in relation to the record haul.
> 
> This is the largest single seizure of Ice in Australian law enforcement history and almost doubles the previous record seizure of 300 kilograms in July 2012.
> 
> The JOCG is a joint taskforce comprising Australian Federal Police (AFP), Australian Customs and Border Protection Service, NSW Police Force, the NSW Crime Commission (NSWCC) and the Australian Crime Commission (ACC).
> 
> Over half a tonne of drugs was seized in Sydney during the operation, as police executed six search warrants across Sydney which included properties in Regents Park, Bexley North, Wakeley, Canley Heights, Beverly Hills and Ryde.
> 
> The AFP and NSW Police Force arrested a 21-year-old Australian national, a 32-year-old Singaporean national and a 51-year-old Hong Kong national in relation to the seizure yesterday (27 February), when attempting to take possession of the drugs.
> 
> All three alleged offenders are expected to face Sydney Central Local Court today.
> 
> The three have been charged with a range of offences including:
> 
> Three counts of attempt to possess a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug, contrary to section 307.5 of the Criminal Code 1995.
> The maximum penalty for these offences is life imprisonment and/or a $1,275,000 fine.
> 
> In September 2012, the NSW Police’s Asian Crime Squad and the Australian Customs and Border Protection Service received information relating to a man possibly involved in a drug importation into Australia. As a result of this information, the JOCG commenced an investigation into the planned import of illicit drugs into Australia.
> 
> In February 2013, Customs and Border Protection identified four sea cargo consignments linked to the investigation. Following an extensive examination, on Friday 22 February 38 plastic bags containing a crystalline substance concealed in six one tonne bags marked as the cleaning chemical sodium metabisulphite were located.
> 
> The crystalline substance tested positive for methamphetamine.
> 
> AFP Commissioner Tony Negus said the syndicate showed an understanding of law enforcement methodology and went to considerable lengths to escape detection.
> 
> “This operation demonstrates that the AFP and its partners have the capability to detect and dismantle the most sophisticated organised crime groups,” Commissioner Negus said.
> 
> Customs and Border Protection Chief Executive Officer Michael Pezzullo said that disrupting the trade in illicit substances was a joint effort.
> 
> “These arrests were the result of solid intelligence, professionally shared between law enforcement agencies.”
> 
> “By sharing intelligence we close the net tighter on these criminals, no matter how elaborate their concealments or how developed their enterprises,” Mr Pezzullo said.
> 
> NSW Police Force Commissioner Andrew Scipione said this investigation is a perfect example of how an investigation can start with one law enforcement agency, and expand to include multiple agencies working together to prevent prohibited drugs from reaching street level.
> 
> “Our Asian Crime Squad first began investigating this matter in September last year, and carried out vital investigative ground work.”
> 
> “As the sheer scale and complexity of this operation became apparent, we quickly involved our partner agencies. Our combined resources and talents have resulted in what is clearly a very significant seizure of drugs, and the arrests of people we will allege were involved in importing them to Australia,” Commissioner Scipione said.
> 
> NSW Crime Commissioner Mr Peter Hastings QC said this outcome is a tremendous result originating from a small piece of intelligence gathered by the NSW Police’s South East Asian Crime Squad and developed in consultation with the NSWCC and partner agencies into the largest seizure of Ice in Australia's history. It is a clear demonstration of co-operative professional law enforcement.
> 
> Enquiries are continuing and the AFP has not ruled out further arrests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.customs.gov.au/site/280213jointmediarelease_ice.asp





http://www.customs.gov.au/site/280213jointmediarelease_ice.asp


----------



## sekio

thats some industrial scale shit. i wish i had like 4 pallete loads of meth.

i wonder how they plan to dispose of it.


----------



## poledriver

No doubt some would have gone 'missing' before they dispose of it.


----------



## poledriver

> This is the largest single seizure of Ice in Australian law enforcement history and almost doubles the previous record seizure of 300 kilograms in July 2012.



Interesting to note that over a year the highest amount busted here in Aus has nearly doubled in size, what's in store for the next few years? 1,000 kg's/tonne busts? But it is a long distance to get it here and customs and border security have picked there game up over the last few decades quite alot apparently. 

These amounts are probably quite small compared to some of the larger meth busts in the us and mexico and canada tho? Anyone know?


----------



## poledriver

*Thai-Malaysian drug deal busted*

Suthisarn police on Tuesday arrested three Thai and two Malaysian men with 3kg of ketamine and 400 ecstasy pills with a street value of more than 20 million baht, Metropolitan Police Bureau chief Kamronwit Thoopkrachang said at a press conference on Wednesday.

Pol Lt-Gen Kamronwit said the action was a follow-up to a recent raid on a drug production plant in Phasi Charoen district.

Following a tip-off, Suthisarn police arrested the three Thai men - Sompop Kanphet, 29, Anont Panchalong, 25, and Suthikiat Sukrungruang, 28 - in front of a hotel on Ratchadapisek road in Din Daeng area.

The police subsequently raided a room on the 12th floor of the hotel and arrested the two Malaysians - See Bon Sui, 49, and Wian Al Sai, 42, with 3kg of ketamine and 400 ecstasy pills in their possession.

Chawat Chuthesa, of the Office of the Narcotics Control Board, said the drugs were brought into the country from Malaysia by the two Malaysian men.

The Thais received an order from a prison inmate to take delivery of the drugs from the two Malaysian couriers  for further distribution.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/lite/bre...-taking-delivery-from-malaysian-drug-couriers


----------



## poledriver

*Trooper finds 3.9 tons of marijuana in Texas tanker after routine traffic stop*






When a Texas trooper pulled over a tanker during a routine traffic stop earlier this week they could scarcely have expected what they found.

What began as a routine vehicle inspection ended as a major drugs bust when 3.9 tons of marijuana were found concealed inside the tanker rig.

The marijuana, which has an estimated street value of $3.4 million, was discovered by a trooper in San Patricio County, Texas, on Tuesday.

The Texas Department of Public Safety trooper had stopped the 1999 truck for a routine cargo inspection.

The driver of the vehicle, Paul Anthony Simmons, 45, was subseqeuntly arrested for possession of marijuana and a $1million bail was posted.

Mr Simmons is from nearby Robstown, outside of Corpus Christi.

"It's a big, significant seizure," a Texas Department of Public Safety spokesman said.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...anker-after-routine-traffic-stop-8559583.html


----------



## poledriver

*Andover man had nearly 100 pounds of cocaine in truck, DA says*

A 51-year-old Andover man was arrested yesterday on suspicion of trafficking cocaine after he was stopped driving a truck with nearly 100 pounds of cocaine inside.

Jose Martinez, who lives on Chestnut Street in Andover, was arrested on Interstate 495 in Andover about 1 p.m., prosecutors said. State police found 48 kilos of cocaine inside his Dodge Durango, prosecutors said.

The arrest was the result of a three-month investigation by state police assigned to the Essex County Drug Task Force, prosecutors said.

“This investigation and arrest has taken a large quantity of drugs off the street,” Essex County District Attorney Jonathan Blodgett said. “I commend the hard work and diligence of the detectives involved.”

Martinez is expected to be arraigned in Lawrence District Court Monday.







> The 48 kilos of cocaine seized Friday in Andover are displayed. Photo courtesy Essex District Attorney's office



http://bostonherald.com/news_opinio...nearly_100_pounds_of_cocaine_in_truck_da_says


----------



## poledriver

*Police uncover £12m cocaine haul in Essex van swoop*






A police squad swooped on a van carrying £12million worth of cocaine in Essex on Saturday in what is the biggest seizure since the unit was created four years ago.

The bust on a van travelling through Chelmsford followed a six-month investigation into the ‘top echelon’ of organised crime, police said.

Two men, aged 50 and 25, from the Urmston area of Manchester, were detained after officers found 80kgs of cocaine in the van.

The investigation was led by Titan, the North West Regional Organised Crime Unit, supported by the South East Regional Crime Unit, SOCA and Border Policing Command.

Five more men and a woman were arrested across the North West in co-ordinated swoops with the police forces of Merseyside, Greater Manchester, Lancashire and Cheshire.

Detective Superintendent Jason Hudson, Titan’s head of operations, said: ‘These arrests come as a result of a thorough and intensive six-month long investigation by officers from Titan.

‘It also represents the largest seizure of Class A controlled drugs from a Titan led investigation and delivers a massive blow against organised crime in the North West.

‘This continues our ongoing efforts to tackle the top echelon of organised criminals in the North West and I hope this sends a message out of others involved in this type of criminality, that we act on all information we receive and work hard to take you off the streets and bring you to justice.’

Police arrested a 44-year-old man from Grappenhall, Warrington, in Kirkham, Lancashire and a 41-year-old woman from Grappenhall, Warrington, in Runcorn, Cheshire.

A 52-year-old man from Partington, Greater Manchester, a 30-year-old man from Aintree, Merseyside, a 36-year-old man from Halewood, Merseyside, and a 46-year-old man from Urmston, Greater Manchester were also arrested.

They are all being held on suspicion of the importation of Class A controlled drugs.

http://metro.co.uk/2013/04/07/police-uncover-12m-cocaine-haul-in-essex-van-swoop-3586328/


----------



## poledriver

*Manchester Woman Charged With Selling LSD*

MANCHESTER—
A 21-year-old local woman faces drug charges after she sold LSD to undercover officers Friday, police said.

Ciara Rosati, of 147 Chambers St., was dealing LSD in the CVS parking lot on West Middle Turnpike, and was arrested by members of the East Central Narcotics Task Force, police said. Officers seized 12 tablets of LSD and a 2011 Chevy TLA, police said.

Officers then searched Rosati's residence and seized 21 bags of heroin, suboxene tablets and other drug paraphernalia, police said.

http://www.ctnow.com/news/connecticut/hartford/hc-manchester-lsd-0414-20130413,0,2857084.story


----------



## Portillo

poledriver said:


> Interesting to note that over a year the highest amount busted here in Aus has nearly doubled in size, what's in store for the next few years? 1,000 kg's/tonne busts? But it is a long distance to get it here and customs and border security have picked there game up over the last few decades quite alot apparently.



Exactly. Every year the busts get bigger and bigger, but the cops act like they are winning the war on drugs at the same time.


----------



## poledriver

*Judge hands down sentences in Houston area Ecstasy conspiracy*

Six Houston residents convicted for their roles in a multi-drug conspiracy operating in and around the Houston area over the course of approximately two years have been ordered to serve time in federal prison, United States Attorney Kenneth Magidson announced today.

A federal jury convicted Thuong Thomas-More Vo, 37; Steven Marshal Boehning, 33; and Hung Van Dang, 36, on August 29, 2012, following eight days of trial and approximately 10 hours of deliberations. Nanthato Phetphongsy, 36; Tay Luangpanh, 39; and Sourivong Nanthavongdouangsy, 31, had previously entered pleas of guilty.

At the lengthy hearing that concluded late Friday, U.S. District Judge Lee H. Rosenthal handed Vo a sentence of 109 months, while Boehning and Dang will serve respective terms of 38 and 36 months in federal prison. Phetphongsy, Luangpanh, and Nanthavongdouangsy were ordered to serve 102, 78, and three months in prison, respectively. In handing down the sentence, Judge Rosenthal called their actions a “sinister scheme.” With the exception of Nanthavongdouangsy, who received a two-year-term of supervised release, the remaining five were further ordered to serve three years of supervised release following completion of their prison sentences.

A total of 16 people were charged in two separate indictments in relation to this case. To date, all have been convicted and 13 have now been ordered to prison.

The investigation targeted a Vietnamese and Laotian drug trafficking organization operating in Houston. The group primarily distributed ecstasy, but was also involved in the distribution of cocaine and hydroponic marijuana. Vo, among others in this case, was affiliated with the Houston-based Asian gang, known as NCP, or “Northside Chink Posse.”

At trial, the government presented evidence that Vo, Boehning, and Dang dealt with a now-deceased drug trafficker who supplied them with ecstasy. Vo, who has a prior federal ecstasy trafficking conviction, had served as the broker for that drug trafficker and introduced Boehning and Dang to him. Vo approved the quantities and prices of ecstasy sold to Boehning and Dang, who would then sell the ecstasy to their clients.

Three others who also had dealings with the same ecstasy trafficker testified at trial and described the methods used by the dealer. Two, who contended they were customers, described where they would meet to conduct drug transactions with this dealer and testified as to the coded language they used over the telephone when speaking about drug trafficking. The third person stated he was the supplier and indicated he had provided thousands of ecstasy pills to the dealer during the course of this conspiracy.
An FBI agent provided additional testimony as to conversations that took place between the dealer and Vo, Boehning, and Dang about their drug trafficking business.

At the time of their pleas, Phetphongsy and Luangpanh each admitted their involvement in the distribution of significant quantities of ecstasy in and around the Houston area.

The case was the result of a two-year Organized Crime Drug Enforcement Task Force investigation dubbed Operation Iron Hide, led by the FBI and assisted by the Houston Police Department. The case was prosecuted by Assistant United States Attorneys Robert Johnson and Rob Jones.

http://www.yourhoustonnews.com/pasa...cle_51ab29d0-5b29-5001-87e3-1579d9afb02a.html


----------



## poledriver

*21 arrested in Hannibal drug sting*

Twenty-one people Hannibal are facing drug-related charges after a roundup in the northeast Missouri town.

The arrests announced Monday came over a six-day period. Hannibal police say the investigation has spanned several months. Suspects are from Hannibal and neighboring Missouri towns of Paris, Center and Monroe City, and from Quincy, Ill.

Police say drugs involved include marijuana, heroin, methamphetamine, LSD and cocaine. Officers say drugs are being brought into the Hannibal area from Columbia, Mo., and St. Louis.

http://dailyjournalonline.com/news/...cle_b83bb9cc-444b-54ab-86fa-0f530b42cfaa.html


----------



## poledriver

*216 kilos de DMT, une puissante drogue hallucinogène, saisis à Roissy*

Quelque 216 kilos de plantes comprenant de la diméthyltryptamine (DMT), une substance psychotrope connue pour ses effets hallucinogènes, ont été saisis le 6 mai à l'aéroport de Roissy, a-t-on appris vendredi de source préfectorale.

La cargaison, d'une valeur évaluée à 1,29 million d'euros, a été découverte par les douanes dans du fret en provenance du Brésil et à destination du Royaume-Uni. Il s'agissait «de lianes du Brésil», réparties en deux paquets de 96 et de 120 kilos, a précisé cette source.

La DMT, recherchée pour ses puissants effets psychédéliques, est présente à l'état naturel dans de nombreuses plantes, utilisées pour des cérémonies rituelles chamaniques. Elle est interdite en France, où elle est inscrite au registre des stupéfiants.

http://www.20minutes.fr/ledirect/11...uissante-drogue-hallucinogene-saisis-a-roissy


----------



## poledriver

^ Anyone know French?   You get the idea tho. lol


----------



## PurpleKush1

poledriver said:


> *School punishing brothers charged with selling drugs to students*
> 
> PORTSMOUTH — Teenage brothers accused of possessing and dealing multiple kinds of illicit drugs to local students are in the process of being disciplined by the school department, said Superintendent of Schools Ed McDonough.
> 
> The brothers, ages 15 and 16, were arrested Feb. 4 at their home where, police allege, officers seized 400 "street doses" of GHB, methamphetamine, heroin, ketamine, 32 grams of hashish, 12 grams of ecstasy, marijuana, Adderall and "numerous other prescription drugs." Also seized, police allege, were hypodermic needles, scales, "drug baggies," cell phones, laptops, knives and postal orders.
> 
> The brothers are both Portsmouth High School students and, according to Deputy Police Chief Corey MacDonald, they sold drugs to other PHS students.
> 
> McDonough said Monday that a disciplinary procedure against the brothers "is under way" and involves a four-step process, including "a referral to the School Board for a disciplinary hearing."
> 
> "We are following the process as outlined," the school superintendent said. "A meeting is scheduled for this week."
> 
> McDonough also said that school department policy prohibits the possession and/or sales of controlled substances. Students found in violation of the school's no-drug policy face an "automatic" 10-day suspension from school, are subject to a meeting with the principal and superintendent, and are then referred to the School Board for a hearing, according to the school policy, provided by McDonough.
> 
> "The School Board may impose discipline as it deems appropriate under the facts and circumstances of the matter up to and including expulsion from school," the policy states. "Evaluation by a certified substance abuse counselor and a treatment plan must be developed prior to readmission to school."
> 
> Because the siblings are minors, their identities are shielded by law and their cases will be prosecuted through the confidential juvenile justice system, unless police decide to prosecute the older brother as an adult, MacDonald said.
> 
> According to police, the brothers' arrests were based on information from the Manchester office of the Department of Homeland Security. The teens live with their mother, who is not charged with any crime, according to the deputy police chief.
> 
> http://www.seacoastonline.com/articles/20130212-NEWS-302120385



damnnnnnnnn they had all this shit?


----------



## PurpleKush1

poledriver said:


> ^ Anyone know French?   You get the idea tho. lol



I do haha they say they got 216 kilos in plants...im wondering if its the weight of the dmt or the weight of the plants containing the dmt


----------



## poledriver

*Police Nab Three Alleged Drug Traffickers, Seize 2,900 Ecstasy Pills*






Jakarta Police arrested three alleged drug traffickers and seized 2,900 ecstasy pills and 500 grams of crystal methamphetamine, a police chief said on Wednesday.

Gambir Police head Adj. Sr. Comr. Tatan Darsan told Indonesian news portal Detik.com that officers arrested a suspect identified as S.I. last week and seized 1,000 ecstasy pills.

After more recent investigation yielded two more arrests and the confiscation of more ecstasy and 500 grams of crystal methamphetamine.

“We estimated the drugs are worth Rp 4 billion [$409,628] in total,” he said.

Tatan said the police believed the suspects were members of an international drug ring.

“They might be [part of an international syndicate] considering the large amount of drugs we seized, but I can’t really conclude it for now,” he said, adding that the suspects could face six years in prison if found guilty of violating article 114 of narcotics law.

The arrest of those three suspects follows a string of stings against alleged drug smugglers in recent weeks. On May 13, police nabbed a Singaporean who allegedly tried to smuggle 4,500 ecstasy pills from Batam to Jakarta.

Last month, police in North Sumatra shot dead two accused drug traffickers and seized more than two kilograms of methamphetamine and 10,000 ecstasy pills.

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/news...ed-drug-traffickers-seize-2900-ecstasy-pills/


----------



## Transform

PurpleKush1 said:


> I do haha they say they got 216 kilos in plants...im wondering if its the weight of the dmt or the weight of the plants containing the dmt





I guarantee it's just the weight of the MHRB.


----------



## bingey

^
As a frenchie I can confirm this the vines were en route to London apparently.


----------



## poledriver

*'Busy street-level drug dealer' goes to prison, not to Fiji*

A "busy" Palmerston North drug dealer has been jailed for supplying methamphetamine and cannabis, thwarting his plans to return to Fiji.

Between November 2011 and February last year, Isaiah Taukave McGoon, 41, used his cellphone to arrange deals before delivering the drugs on demand.

On 110 occasions, he supplied methamphetamine to unknown clients - a total of 11.65 grams, worth $11,650.

He also made 70 cannabis deals, selling tinnies and measured amounts of the drug.

On top of that, McGoon offered to sell methamphetamine on 30 occasions and cannabis 40 times.

McGoon admitted one charge each of supplying methamphetamine, offering to supply the drug, supplying cannabis and offering to supply it.

In the Palmerston North District Court yesterday, he was given a prison sentence of two years and 10 months.

"You were, there's no doubt, a busy street-level drug dealer," Judge Mike Behrens told McGoon.

"There was, I think, significant planning involved which adds to the seriousness of what you did."

The judge shaved time off McGoon's sentence for his guilty pleas, remorse and time spent on electronically monitored bail.

However, he ruled out home detention, which had been suggested by defence lawyer Simon Hewson.

"One of the purposes of this sentence is to make others who might think of going into the drug-dealing business realise the consequences of doing so," Judge Behrens said.

Mr Hewson said McGoon had turned his life around and had completed an alcohol and drug rehabilitation programme.

McGoon planned to return to his native Fiji, where his ageing parents lived and he owned land.

"It's important to him to pay his debt to this community and look to the future."

http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/cri...-level-drug-dealer-goes-to-prison-not-to-Fiji


----------



## poledriver

*Wanted felon linked to major drug investigation*

MERRILL (WAOW) -
Despite dozens of tips, a wanted felon from Merrill is still on the run.

Now, we're learning more from Lincoln County Sheriff's officials about his possible connection to more than 40 drug sites.

Christopher Meindel, 36, is wanted for bail jumping. But officers told Newsline 9 they want to talk to him for a bigger reason.

Last month, Lincoln County Sheriff's officials found 46 meth labs on private property in the Town of Corning, a rural part of the county.

"That is a big number and methamphetamine has been a big problem in the Northwoods for a very, very long time," said Lt. Tim Fischer.

Fischer added that they have some idea who is responsible.

"Right now, the only name that we have is Chris Meindel," he said.

Meindel, who is from Merrill, has already been charged in connection with another meth site located close to the meth labs found last month off Tower Road in the Town of Corning.

But now, Meindel is on the run. Officers said he ran away from his probationer's office last month after he was asked to take a drug test.

"One person can run a lab. One person can run several labs," said Lt. Fischer. "A meth lab site can be anything from the trunk of a car to something the size of a kiddie swimming pool."

Lt. Fischer added that evidence of meth was found at each drug site off Tower Road.

"You don't need a lot of room to manufacture this drug so people will do it in any number of places," said Lt. Fischer.

Lincoln County authorities believe Meindel is in the Wausau area.

"Is he currently manufacturing? We don't know," said Lt. Fischer.

Christopher Meindel has not been charged in connection to the 46 meth labs found in May, but he does face other charges related to methamphetamine. He scheduled to head to trial on those in November.

http://www.waow.com/story/22627668/2013/06/18/wanted-felon-linked-to-major-drug-bust


----------



## poledriver

*Over 250 held for drug trafficking in China*

Over 250 people, including four Vietnamese, have been arrested in two Chinese provinces for their involvement in drug trafficking, police said.

Police in northeast Heilongjiang province arrested 251 people, Xinhua reported.

Some 16.5 kg of methamphetamine and 5,500 methamphetamine tablets were seized by police in the two-year campaign, said an official from the public security bureau.

Police in southwest Guangxi Zhuang region arrested four Vietnamese people for trafficking and attempting to manufacture drugs.

The four Vietnamese were detained in Dongxing city in April, when they attempted to smuggle packed drugs across the border to Vietnam, the public security bureau said.

Police seized more than 16 kg of liquid raw material for producing methamphetamine, 7.5 kg of methamphetamine, and 990 grams of ketamine.

http://newindianexpress.com/world/O...icking-in-China/2013/06/23/article1648859.ece


----------



## poledriver

*Three Arrests after authorities find 20 pounds of Meth*

FRUITA, Colo. -
A major drug bust on the Western Slope and now three people are behind bars, thanks to the Western Colorado Drug Task Force.

According to authorities, 19-year-old Sergio Solano, 21-year-old Valerie Lemus and 21-year-old Anthony Rosas were pulled over by officers on Interstate 70 on Friday near Fruita.

Authorities had been tracking the three suspects since Green River, Utah.

K9s sniffed the car and led authorities to 20 pounds of meth.

They also found cell phones that showed the three were working with others in the drug deal.

Solano, Lemus and Rosas were all arrested and booked into the Mesa County Jail.

With a vid -

http://www.kjct8.com/news/three-arr...meth/-/163152/20686304/-/h7jghgz/-/index.html


----------



## poledriver

*Malaysian, French Nationals Sentenced for Drug Smuggling in Bali*

A Malaysian national caught by custom’s officials with more than 370 grams of heroin in his underwear was sentenced to 12 years in jail by the Denpasar District Court on Monday.

Sargunan M. Suppiah, 27, attempted to smuggle Rp 850 million ($85,000) worth of heroin through Bali’s Ngurah Rai Airport on Jan. 5. Prosecutors originally demanded a 17-year sentence, explaining that Sargunan had “tainted” the image of Bali, a common statement in Bali courts.

The courts reduced the sentence to 12 years, saying that Sargunan had cooperated with police and told officers he regretted his crime.

Judges also sentenced 44-year-old Vincent Roger Petrone, a French national, to six years in jail for attempting to smuggle 59.7 grams of hashish through airport customs on Jan. 29 in a separate hearing held on the same day. Customs officers discovered the hashish in his stomach.

Prosecutors originally demanded a five-year sentence, but Chief Judge Parulian Saragih increased the jail time to six years, saying “the defendant’s crime may taint Bali’s image as a tourist destination.”

The jail sentence would “deter other people from doing [a similar crime],” the chief judge said.

Bali courts routinely issues harsh sentences to convicted drug traffickers, including sentencing a 56-year-old British grandmother to death by firing squad for attempting to smuggle $2.4 million worth of cocaine into Bali.

The resort island is a popular way-point for international drug trafficking syndicates looking to smuggle cocaine into Australia, where the stimulant demands one of the highest prices in the world. The syndicates regularly use foreign nationals as drug mules, hiding the narcotics in suitcases, surfboards and people’s stomachs.

Dozens have instead found themselves behind bars, facing long sentences or death at one of Bali’s notorious prisons.

Correction: This story originally said judges sentenced Sargunan M. Suppiah to 10 years in prison. He was sentenced to 12 years. The Jakarta Globe regrets the error.

http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/news/bali-court-jails-malaysian-french-men-over-drug-smuggling/


----------



## Mendo_K

*Silk Road Drug Bust*

German Police bust 3 of the biggest Vendors and associates seizing 18kg Amphetamines, _Ecstacy, Meth, Cocaine_ quantity unknown. Cash, Accounts, Cars Seized with value of 700,00 euros.

The operatives stretched from Germany, Netherlands and Austria.

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/ermi...ernationalen-drogenring-a-910221.html#ref=rss

http://www.welt.de/regionales/muenc...r-zerschlagen-Bitcoin-Drogenring-DarkNet.html



> Overall, the investigators searched 12 properties in the states of Baden-Württemberg, Berlin, Brandenburg and Bavaria - and found more than 18 kg amphetamine as well as cash, accounts, cars and real estate with a total value of around 700,000 euros safely.
> The Viennese had constructed a flourishing e-commerce trade for ecstasy or MDMA, cocaine, and amphetamines. In three months he had - working alone - made about 400 transactions through India, Australia and South Africa. Nearly 350 of these could be proved against him. The 25-year-old was convicted.
> 
> In the course of this arrest, the investigators also presented extensive evidence, including several computers. In evaluating the data, the investigators came to the suppliers of the Viennese, the Germans who lived in Bavaria.
> Three dealers were arrested in Salzburg Vienna parallel to the investigation. Unlike their counterparts, the three Salzburg Viennese purchased their drugs directly from the same Germans and then sold on a large scale.



Police would place orders on the Silk Road website and ask for tracking, they would re-track the packages to where they are being sent. They placed officers on these locations and ordered more packages, the "runners" used the same place many times to send the packages, they were detained and then they went up the ladder.


----------



## Transform

Wow. I guess yeah, that's the big vulnerability for SR sellers.


----------



## 23536

^^that's pretty crafty on the cops' part


----------



## 23536

*Officer pries marijuana flecks from man's teeth*

FORT WALTON BEACH – A police officer pried pieces of marijuana from a suspect’s teeth after he allegedly chewed up and swallowed his “blunt” to avoid being arrested, lawmen say.

On July 6 a Fort Walton Beach Police officer spotted a four-door Chevrolet at the corner of Perry Avenue and Hollywood Boulevard with illegal window tint. The officer activated his lights and the driver pulled in to the Dodges Store at Eglin Parkway and Hollywood.

Other officers were already in the parking lot on an unrelated call, and one of them spotted the driver, 21-year-old Luis Diego Prado of Niceville, putting what looked like marijuana in his mouth.

The original officer noticed Pardo swallowing something and noticed a strong odor of marijuana on him and in his vehicle.

Without saying how, the officer “recovered pieces of cannabis from his teeth and pieces of cannabis from inside of the vehicle,” the officer wrote in the arrest report.

Pardo was charged with marijuana possession less than 20 grams and tampering with evidence.

His plea date is Aug. 13.

http://www.nwfdailynews.com/local/c...es-marijuana-flecks-from-man-s-teeth-1.172970


----------



## poledriver

lol


----------



## poledriver

*Police: Man had baby, crack cocaine in stroller near Rock Hill park*

ROCK HILL — An anonymous tip about a man selling drugs on a Rock Hill street that borders a city park led police to a man who they say kept crack cocaine in a baby stroller while his infant son was in the stroller Monday night, police say.

A police officer patrolling near State Street, which runs into Armory Park, saw Charles Bernard Rhinehart, 38--wanted by York County’s multijurisdictional drug enforcement unit--standing in front of a house at about 9 p.m., according to a Rock Hill police report.

The officer had also received a tip that Rhinehart was using a baby stroller to store and sell crack cocaine in the neighborhood and also carried a gun, the report states. 

The officer circled the block and watched Rhinehart push the baby stroller up the street.

The officer arrested Rhinehart and searched his stroller, finding a rock of crack cocaine wrapped in brown paper underneath Rhinehart’s cell phone on the top stroller push bar, the report states. 

Police also found freshly crushed crack cocaine rocks on the ground where Rhinehart was arrested.

Rhinehart told police he used the cell phone to find numbers in his contact list while selling, the report states. Police also found Rhinehart’s infant son sitting inside the stroller.

The baby was given to his mother, while Rhinehart was taken to jail and charged with possession of crack, the report states. By Tuesday morning, he was still being held at the city jail on a $6,000 bond.

Read more here: http://www.thestate.com/2013/08/13/2917100/police-man-had-baby-crack-cocaine.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## poledriver

*Trail of Blood Leads Police to Major San Francisco Ecstasy Drug Bust*

A trail of blood led San Francisco police detectives to make one of the biggest drug busts in the department's history, seizing more than $1.5 million worth of MDMA powder and pills.

MDMA is the active ingredient in ecstasy.

The discovery, which came by pure luck, was found the same weekend as the Outside Lands Music & Arts Festival in Golden Gate Park, prompting investigators to wonder whether the drugs were meant to supply concertgoers.

"We're happy if it is just a coincidence," Police Chief Greg Suhr said at a Tuesday news conference. "If it's not, we're very happy that none of this found its way out to the Polo Fields."

Benjamin Hagerl, 36, and Steven Terrell, 31, both of San Francisco, were arrested at about 9:15 a.m. on Sunday in the 3300 block of Mission Street, near 29th Street in the Bernal Heights neighborhood.

MORE: Feds Intercept 60 Pounds of MDMA en Route to SF

Their arrests were made shortly after police responded to a report of possible vandalism and burglary at a building there and found a first-floor window that was broken and stained with blood. The downstairs neighbor had called for help – he told police that a man had broken a window on the first floor when the neighbor wouldn't let him inside the building.

The blood trail led into the building, and police followed it to an apartment inside. That apartment was empty, but the blood trail snaked to another apartment on the second floor.

Officers knocked on the door of the second apartment and police said a man with blood on his hands and pants opened the door, according to police. It turned out to be Hagerl.

Police checked the apartment and found a second man inside, later identified at Terrell, as well as duffel bags containing suspected narcotics.

Investigators eventually determined that there were more than 23 kilograms of MDMA powder and more than 30,000 pills of the drug. Suhr said officers also seized nearly $30,000 in cash and computer equipment.

Hagerl and Terrell were taken into custody on suspicion of possession of controlled substances for sale, maintaining a place for selling or using controlled substances and conspiracy to commit a crime, according to police.

Suhr said Terrell also has a separate drug trafficking case pending in Illinois that involves the sale of marijuana in that state.

In January, federal agents seized 60 pounds of MDMA while the drugs were on their way to San Francisco.

http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/loca...-Leads-to-Major-MDMA-Drug-Bust-219468781.html


----------



## thedirtydutch

*Huge Bust in Cali.*

http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/loca...-Leads-to-Major-MDMA-Drug-Bust-219468781.html



A trail of blood led San Francisco police detectives to make one of the biggest drug busts in the department's history, seizing more than $1.5 million worth of MDMA powder and pills.

MDMA is the active ingredient in ecstasy.

The discovery, which came by pure luck, was found the same weekend as the Outside Lands Music & Arts Festival in Golden Gate Park, prompting investigators to wonder whether the drugs were meant to supply concertgoers.

"We're happy if it is just a coincidence," Police Chief Greg Suhr said at a Tuesday news conference. "If it's not, we're very happy that none of this found its way out to the Polo Fields."

Benjamin Hagerl, 36, and Steven Terrell, 31, both of San Francisco, were arrested at about 9:15 a.m. on Sunday in the 3300 block of Mission Street, near 29th Street in the Bernal Heights neighborhood.

MORE: Feds Intercept 60 Pounds of MDMA en Route to SF

Their arrests were made shortly after police responded to a report of possible vandalism and burglary at a building there and found a first-floor window that was broken and stained with blood. The downstairs neighbor had called for help – he told police that a man had broken a window on the first floor when the neighbor wouldn't let him inside the building.

The blood trail led into the building, and police followed it to an apartment inside. That apartment was empty, but the blood trail snaked to another apartment on the second floor.

Officers knocked on the door of the second apartment and police said a man with blood on his hands and pants opened the door, according to police. It turned out to be Hagerl.

Police checked the apartment and found a second man inside, later identified at Terrell, as well as duffel bags containing suspected narcotics.

Investigators eventually determined that there were more than 23 kilograms of MDMA powder and more than 30,000 pills of the drug. Suhr said officers also seized nearly $30,000 in cash and computer equipment.

Hagerl and Terrell were taken into custody on suspicion of possession of controlled substances for sale, maintaining a place for selling or using controlled substances and conspiracy to commit a crime, according to police.

Suhr said Terrell also has a separate drug trafficking case pending in Illinois that involves the sale of marijuana in that state.

In January, federal agents seized 60 pounds of MDMA while the drugs were on their way to San Francisco.


 I wonder if this was MDMA or M1?


----------



## Juic3Up

Ouch! Some people ain't getting their orders!


----------



## Folley

Well, that fucking sucks. How come they never make a PMMA or piperazine bust?


going to move this to DITM, though


----------



## SilentRoller

Is it wrong that all I can think in this instance is "Its such a shame all this wonderful MDMA has gone to waste!". It makes me angry when I think about how the feds will all be high-fiving each other in the brief room going "Yeah, well done guys! We have just taken a load of LETHAL MDMA off the streets! Totally winning the war on drugs!!". Cunts.

EDIT - If what was seized was in-fact pipe pills, Green Rolex pills or shitty MDMA, then I am happy! If it was pure though, its such a shame!


----------



## poledriver

I posted this in the drug busts thread a couple of days ago -

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/...hread-v2-0?p=11758376&viewfull=1#post11758376


----------



## phenethylo J

SilentRoller said:


> . It makes me angry when I think about how the feds will all be high-fiving each other in the brief room going "Yeah, well done guys! We have just taken a load of LETHAL MDMA off the streets! Totally winning the war on drugs!!". Cunts.


 What is really fucked up is that now they will just  be increasing the amount of ODs due to the fact there will be allot more pma, pmma, and what  ever other trash  those lowlifes press into pills and sell as mdma going around the scene.

,


----------



## poledriver

You'd think they'd be a bit more careful with -



> more than 23 kilograms of MDMA powder and more than 30,000 pills of the drug.



Guesses on how long the would get for this? Especially since one of them had a separate case for trafficking cannabis. Life for him maybe?


----------



## Mendo_K

So basically they started getting fucked up, caused a load of shit untill the police were called, let them in sitting on 23keys of MDMA? Someone is going to have to take the shit for that, ouch.


----------



## Transform

WOW. Damn. Classic case of "only break one law at a time".

Really kinda hoping it's methlyone, but at the same time not because I highly doubt these guys were at the top of the chain and therefore more will be made pretty quick.


----------



## lalalaa

http://www.hln.be/hln/nl/957/Binnen...2/Politie-legt-groot-drugsnetwerk-bloot.dhtml

Original story in Dutch, thx google translator!


> *Police dismantles largest drug lab in Europe in Chimay*
> 
> Investigators of the Federal Judicial Police (FGP) of Asse, 14 people were arrested who were part of an international drug ring. The organization, which had branches in Belgium, Poland and Turkey, would have been dealing with the large-scale production and sale of MDMA or ecstasy. The ecstasy lab in Chimay is the largest ever dismantled in Europe.
> 
> At 30 raids in Belgium, Poland and the Netherlands were not only arrested suspects but also two labs and two warehouses and discovered a small tonnes of finished MDMA seized. Reports that the federal prosecutor, that is in charge of the investigation.
> 
> *Contra Strategies*
> According to the federal prosecutor formed the various suspects of Belgian, Polish and Turkish nationality, a well-structured criminal organization that was active for several years and is heavily involved with the production of MDMA. In addition, they kept the different parts of the production process that was completely separate from any police raid not lost. They hid their laboratories and warehouses also behind false walls and made use of counter-strategies to thwart. Observations or other police techniques Firearms were also not strange to them.
> 
> *For months research*
> The FGP of Asse conducted months of research into the organization, in cooperation with Europol and various federal and local police. That investigation led to Thursday 21 raids in Belgium, in the region of Antwerp, Brussels, Charleroi, Hasselt, Leuven, Nivelles, Bergen and Turnhout. Carried out with the support of the special intervention units of the federal police, fire, and laboratory intervention of the federal police and Europol. Additionally found in Poland eight raids and place in the Netherlands.
> 
> *14 arrests*
> On that searches the police could pick 14 people, of whom 11 are brought before the investigating magistrate in Brussels De Coster. Who should decide on their arrest. The investigators also discovered two laboratories and two warehouses and found nearly 1,000 pounds of MDMA. 25 kilos of MDMA can be an average of 1.5 million ecstasy pills made. In addition to the finished product, the police also 18.5 tons safrololie take, a product used in the manufacture of MDMA, as well as a dozen cars.


----------



## S.J.B.

Canada - Largest seizure of meth in Ontario history nets about four million pills worth
National Post
September 5th, 2013



> VAUGHAN, Ont. — Five Ontario residents are facing numerous drug-related charges after what police are calling the largest seizure of methamphetamine and clandestine drug labs in Ontario’s history.
> 
> Members of the Asian Organized Crime Task Force — which includes police forces from across Ontario and Canada — revealed details Thursday of the investigation into a crime ring they allege involved large-scale production of methamphetamine.
> 
> They said seven search warrants had been executed in July at residences and businesses across the Greater Toronto Area, along with two in the Campbellford and Warkworth areas of eastern Ontario.
> 
> Investigators say among the drug labs they dismantled was one in Warkworth, northwest of Trenton, which was used to produce raw methamphetamine. Police said it’s one of the largest methamphetamine labs ever discovered in Ontario.
> 
> A pill-pressing lab in nearby Campbellford was found to have been guarded with a bear trap shrouded by leaves.



Read the full story here.


----------



## poledriver

^ With more pics (of the lab and some of the meth pills seized) and user comments.







> Some of the meth found in the bust.


----------



## sekio

Yuck.


----------



## poledriver

*Traffickers set 30 tonnes of drugs alight*

Italian police say they were tipped off about a major drug cargo sailing across the Mediterranean. When they intercepted it, the traffickers set it alight.

Egyptian and Syrian drug traffickers have set fire to their own ship carrying 30 tonnes of hashish after being intercepted by Italian maritime patrols.

Italian police said on Saturday they were tipped off three days earlier about a major drug cargo on the ship sailing across the Mediterranean.

They said in a statement they approached the ship on Friday and tried to board the 85-metre cargo vessel registered in Tanzania.

"The nine crew members, Egyptian and Syrian nationals, set fire to the ship to destroy their precious cargo and jumped into the sea," it said.

The traffickers were fished out of the water and arrested by Italian police and the fire was extinguished after several hours.

Maltese forces helped put out the fire on the Gold Star, a spokesman for the Maltese military told AFP, adding that it had deployed three patrol boats and a helicopter in the area.

http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2013/09/07/traffickers-set-30-tonnes-drugs-alight


----------



## poledriver

*Aus - Drug raids across city end with 20 charges*



> CANNABIS, ice, ecstasy and steroids were allegedly found and nine people charged after a specialist police operation raided homes across Cairns.
> Seven men and two women will front court, facing a total of 20 charges, after Cairns' Tactical Crime Squad descended on nine homes in Manoora, Earlville, Mooroobool and Parramatta Park on Wednesday.
> The drug seizures were part of an ongoing drug operation, codenamed Blindside.
> Tactical Crime Squad Senior Constable Mark Bakker said one raid, on a caravan on Pease St, also allegedly turned up an explosive device and ahydroponic lab, with a 23-year-old man charged.
> "The hydroponic set-up is not active at this stage so further investigations are going into that," he said.
> Sen-Constable Bakker said there were not high quantities of each substance, but said it was still a significant haul.
> "The TCS here in Cairns, as in any squad in the QPS, is dedicated to stemming the flow of the drug trade, no matter what size it is, so it's always good to disrupt any trade in illegal drugs in the area," he said.
> Among the drug charges were nine counts of drug possession, one count of drug production and nine counts of possessing drug utensils.
> Sen-Constable Bakker said the alleged offenders ranged in age from 18 to 51.
> Blindside is a 12-month operation being run by the Tactical Crime Squad which began in January and targets a variety of drug issues.
> Those charged are due to appear in the Cairns Magistrates Court later this month.



http://www.cairns.com.au/article/2013/09/07/247846_local-news.html


----------



## poledriver

*Suspected drug smugglers sail to jail*

(CNN) -- Two people who thought they were sailing toward a big payday ended up in jail and are suspected of drug smuggling, according to the U.S. Coast Guard.

Crew members on the Coast Guard cutter Dependable noticed the 49-foot sailing vessel Elegance was "riding suspiciously low in the water" in the Atlantic about 500 miles east of Cape Cod, Massachusetts, on Monday, a Coast Guard news release said.

Coast Guard officers, who boarded the Canadian-registered boat after consulting with Canadian authorities, found more than 1,200 pounds of cocaine worth an estimated wholesale value of $20 million, the release said.

The two people on the boat were arrested after the contraband tested positive for cocaine, it said. The suspects' names and nationalities were not immediately made public.

The Dependable, with the Elegance in tow, suspected smugglers in custody and the cocaine on board, arrived in Boston Friday.

While the haul was big, it's just a small part of the Coast Guard's annual cocaine seizures at sea. The Coast Guard has seized 44,000 pounds of cocaine in the previous 12 months, the release said.

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/09/07/us/massachusetts-drug-bust/


----------



## shimazu

the funny thing is a lot of these busts are probably just decoys used by the suppliers to draw attention away from the boat with an exponentially higher amount of drugs on it.

im sure some aren't like that, but id bet the majority are


----------



## S.J.B.

4 Canadian Hells Angels arrested in Spain cocaine bust
CBC
September 14th, 2013



> Four members of the Hells Angels have been arrested in northwest Spain for allegedly smuggling 500 kilograms of cocaine into the country with the aim of distributing it, Spain's Interior Ministry said in a statement Saturday.
> 
> The statement said the men, all Canadians, were arrested near the coastal city of Pontevedra, where one had arrived by yacht, allegedly having sailed from Colombia with the drugs.
> 
> One of the three men who met the yacht was "a known member" of the San Diego chapter of the Hells Angels and another had been under investigation for suspected drug smuggling by the Royal Canadian Mounted Police, the statement said.



Read the full story here (with video).


----------



## poledriver

*Three charged, more than $900,000 worth of drugs seized - Port Macquarie*






Police have charged three men and seized drugs with a potential street value of more than $900,000 during a search warrant at Port Macquarie.

About 2.30pm yesterday (Thursday 19 September 2013), police from Mid North Coast Local Area Command executed a search warrant at a business on Jindalee Road.

During the search, police allegedly located more than 6500 tablets and 15kg of powder containing the prohibited drug Methylenedioxypyrovalerone (MDPV).

A pill press machine was also seized.

Three men, aged 45, 23 and 49, were arrested and taken to Port Macquarie Police Station.

The 45-year-old man was charged with manufacture large commercial quantity of prohibited drug, supply large commercial quantity of prohibited drug and possess tablet press.

The 23-year-old was charged with manufacture large commercial quantity of prohibited drug and supply large commercial quantity of prohibited drug.

The 49-year-old was charged with take part in the manufacture of a large commercial quantity of prohibited drug, supply prohibited drug and possess prohibited drug.

All three were refused bail to appear at Port Macquarie Local Court today (Friday 20 September 2013).

Video - [video=youtube_share;b6LjcOlos6g]http://youtu.be/b6LjcOlos6g[/video]

http://www.police.nsw.gov.au/news/m...i5hdSUy  Rm1lZGlhJTJGMzI2ODkuaHRtbCZhbGw9MQ==


----------



## sekio

*Canada - Canadian warship makes drug bust on Arabian Sea*


> A Canadian warship on patrol in the Arabian Sea made what the military is touting as an important drug seizure on Saturday.
> HMCS Toronto intercepted and boarded a suspected smuggling vessel, seizing 154 bags of heroin weighing more than 180 kilograms, said a news release issued late Saturday.
> 
> [...]
> 
> The frigate has made a number of drug seizures while on patrol in the past few months, including seizing 500 kilograms of heroin last March and about 5950 kilograms of hashish in another boarding incident in May.



http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/canadian-warship-makes-drug-bust-on-arabian-sea-1.1914314

Staying busy, it seems.


----------



## poledriver

That's alot of heroin and hash in those intercepts.


----------



## S.J.B.

Alleged Canadian-led drug ring busted in Australia
CBC
October 21st, 2013



> Australian police say they've busted a Canadian-led international syndicate that imported nearly two tonnes of drug-making materials worth almost $300 million to the country.
> 
> The Australian Associated Press reports eight Canadians and two Australians are in custody.
> 
> Police said the weekend arrests followed the seizure last month in Melbourne of 650 kilograms of pseudoephedrine that had been hidden in vanilla powder jars.



Read the full story here.


----------



## S.J.B.

Canada - 'Fake weed' CEO Adam Wookey charged in $2M drug bust
CBC
October 30th, 2013



> The head of a synthetic marijuana company whose product was being sold in Hamilton is in trouble with the law again after a $2-million drug bust.
> 
> Toronto police arrested Adam Wookey, 29, of Toronto, on Monday along with four others. The CEO of the Izms and PurePillz companies is now facing a host of drug-related charges.
> 
> On Monday, officers from the Toronto police drug squad executed six search warrants in connection with a two-week investigation into an alleged illegal drug distribution network.
> 
> Officers allegedly found $1-million worth of MDMA, $580,000 worth of pot, and $200,000 worth of cocaine in the raids. Smaller amounts of heroin, crystal meth and ketamine were also found, along with $90,000 in cash considered “proceeds of crime,” police say.



Read the full story here.

Damn.  If you are going to run a barely-legal business that the police would love to bust you for (but can't find a real crime to charge you with), it's a very bad idea to be involved in truly illicit activity at the same time, as they will be watching closely.


----------



## my3rdeye

Just in time for Halloween
Woman charged in cocaine pumpkin bust at Trudeau airport

A Montreal-area woman faces two drug-related charges after border officials stumbled upon a different kind of Halloween surprise inside three pumpkins.

Mercedes Jerez Farias, 26, appeared before a judge in Montreal Thursday and was charged with importing drugs and drug possession for the purpose of trafficking.

Custom agents found three pumpkins in her luggage at Montreal's Trudeau International Airport, stuffed with approximately two kilograms of what is believed to be cocaine.

Scanning equipment had detected masses inside the pumpkins, which turned out to be bags filled with a chalky substance.

A spokeswoman with the Canada Border Services Agency (CBSA) wasn't able to say whether Jerez Farias is a Canadian citizen, but confirmed the accused lives in Delson on Montreal's South Shore.

If found guilty, Jerez Farias faces a minimum of two years in prison.

She is expected to appear for a bail hearing Friday morning.

The RCMP have taken over the investigation.

The CBSA says that since the beginning of 2013, there have been 173 drug seizures at Montreal's airport. Ten of those involved cocaine, with roughly 44 kilos seized.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montr...ine-pumpkin-bust-at-trudeau-airport-1.2303972


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Don't know how you could possible expect to get away with that.         

Unfortunatly she now has to live with her poor decision making an sit in prison costing us all money despite us really having no care for her incarceration.

Unless your from somewhere thats not  canada. Like me then its just the same story for another poor soul.  Smh


----------



## shimazu

lol a fucking pumpkin like first of all who takes something like that in a suitcase?


----------



## weekend addiction

my3rdeye said:


> Just in time for Halloween
> Woman charged in cocaine pumpkin bust at Trudeau airport
> 
> A Montreal-area woman faces two drug-related charges after border officials stumbled upon a different kind of Halloween surprise inside three pumpkins.
> 
> Mercedes Jerez Farias, 26, appeared before a judge in Montreal Thursday and was charged with importing drugs and drug possession for the purpose of trafficking.
> 
> Custom agents found three pumpkins in her luggage at Montreal's Trudeau International Airport, stuffed with approximately two kilograms of what is believed to be cocaine.
> 
> Scanning equipment had detected masses inside the pumpkins, which turned out to be bags filled with a chalky substance.
> 
> A spokeswoman with the Canada Border Services Agency (CBSA) wasn't able to say whether Jerez Farias is a Canadian citizen, but confirmed the accused lives in Delson on Montreal's South Shore.
> 
> If found guilty, Jerez Farias faces a minimum of two years in prison.
> 
> She is expected to appear for a bail hearing Friday morning.
> 
> The RCMP have taken over the investigation.
> 
> The CBSA says that since the beginning of 2013, there have been 173 drug seizures at Montreal's airport. Ten of those involved cocaine, with roughly 44 kilos seized.
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montr...ine-pumpkin-bust-at-trudeau-airport-1.2303972



2 years minimum? Canada has some lax drug laws you'd get that for selling weed in the US.


----------



## S.J.B.

Philippines arrest 4 Canadians in drug raids
CBC
January 16th, 2014



> Philippine anti-narcotics agents have arrested four Canadians for allegedly trafficking illegal drugs from Mexico, a government investigator said Thursday.
> 
> The suspects have alleged links to a Mexican cartel and are undercutting Chinese traffickers dominating the local market, which could lead to a violent drug war in the Philippines, said Rommell Vallejo, chief of the Anti-Organized and Transnational Crime Division of the National Bureau of Investigation.
> 
> "This is the first time we have encountered a syndicate composed of Canadian nationals," he said.
> 
> Vallejo said the Canadian group was selling crystal meth at half the price offered by the Chinese.
> 
> "There are so many Chinese syndicates involved in drugs, and some of them will feel threatened by these cheap drugs," he said. "I believe that if we don't check it, this will lead to a drug war."



Read the full story here.


----------



## 23536

The Mexican cartels are sending Canadians to compete against the Chinese in Manilla?  I bet the Chinese are training Bulgarian assassins in Suriname right now.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Lol^ 

Mexico has got their business game down.
Soon they'll dominate all the entire us and other countries unless we just legalized drugs so our home countries could make massove amounts of legal tender.
That'd just be stupid tho


----------



## poledriver

*Drug task force seizes pound of marijuana, 2,000 hits of LSD*

NEWARK — The Central Ohio Drug Enforcement Task Force arrested and charged a Columbus man Tuesday, after seizing a pound of marijuana and about 2,000 hits of LSD during a traffic stop on Ohio 161 near Ohio 16.

A release from the task force said the Licking County Sheriff’s Office and Granville police assisted with the stop.

A canine unit did a sweep of the vehicle during the stop and about 2,000 hits of LSD and about a pound of marijuana were recovered inside the vehicle.

The driver, Alex Friedman, 21, of Columbus, was arrested and taken to the Licking County Justice Center. Friedman was charged with trafficking in LSD, a first-degree felony, in Licking County Common Pleas Court Wednesday morning.

Friedman is scheduled to appear for a bond hearing Wednesday afternoon.

http://www.newarkadvocate.com/article/20140129/NEWS01/301290047?nclick_check=1


----------



## foolsgold

poledriver said:


> *Three charged, more than $900,000 worth of drugs seized - Port Macquarie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police have charged three men and seized drugs with a potential street value of more than $900,000 during a search warrant at Port Macquarie.
> 
> About 2.30pm yesterday (Thursday 19 September 2013), police from Mid North Coast Local Area Command executed a search warrant at a business on Jindalee Road.
> 
> During the search, police allegedly located more than 6500 tablets and 15kg of powder containing the prohibited drug Methylenedioxypyrovalerone (MDPV).
> 
> A pill press machine was also seized.
> 
> Three men, aged 45, 23 and 49, were arrested and taken to Port Macquarie Police Station.
> 
> The 45-year-old man was charged with manufacture large commercial quantity of prohibited drug, supply large commercial quantity of prohibited drug and possess tablet press.
> 
> The 23-year-old was charged with manufacture large commercial quantity of prohibited drug and supply large commercial quantity of prohibited drug.
> 
> The 49-year-old was charged with take part in the manufacture of a large commercial quantity of prohibited drug, supply prohibited drug and possess prohibited drug.
> 
> All three were refused bail to appear at Port Macquarie Local Court today (Friday 20 September 2013).
> 
> Video - [video=youtube_share;b6LjcOlos6g]http://youtu.be/b6LjcOlos6g[/video]
> 
> http://www.police.nsw.gov.au/news/m...i5hdSUy  Rm1lZGlhJTJGMzI2ODkuaHRtbCZhbGw9MQ==



think this is the first mdpv bust ive read about


----------



## poledriver

Yeah pressing them into pills, I bet they were flogging them as 'ecstasy' as well, this is the kind of shit we get here in Aus alot these days.


----------



## poledriver

*Dane Marriott and Matthew Smith jailed for part in $30m drug 'factory' at abandoned Gold Coast resort*

TWO men who helped cook drugs at a "factory" hidden within an abandoned resort on the Gold Coast hinterland have been jailed for their part in the $30 million conspiracy.

Dane James Marriott, 39, and Matthew John Smith, 31, were part of a large and sophisticated drug ring unearthed by police during Operation Hotel Enzyme in June, 2011.

Six months of surveillance by Queensland detectives and the Australian Crime Commission culminated in the arrest of five people and raids on eight properties where more than $300,000 worth of manufacturing equipment was seized and 70kg of methylamphetamine, worth $30 million on the street, was uncovered.

Brisbane Supreme Court Justice Glenn Martin jailed Marriott for three-years for his role in the production of meth and ecstasy tablets at an abandoned resort on Tomewin Mountain Rd at Currumbin Valley.

Smith was sentenced to two-years behind bars after turning up to fill-in for another person on the day police raided the resort on June 6, 2011.

He was "terrified'' by a stun grenade, hit with a Taser and handcuffed on the driveway during the sting.

Both men were found at the resort with gloves and holding a bag of saccharine, used in the cooking process.

Crown prosecutor Maita Aylward said police found drums of chemicals and equipment hidden in bungalows on the property, which appeared to be set up like a resort but "there were no tourists''.

She said there was enough to produce 3kg of meth or 50,000 tablets of MDMA.

Ms Aylward said Marriot was seen at the property a handful of times and claimed he once gave instructions over the phone to another person by saying "just do 50L and we should put a stirrer in there''.

She said the operation was run by another when Marriott and Smith came in to "assist in the actual cooking process''.

Ms Aylward said both men were jailed for six months for contempt when they refused to cooperate during a coercive CMC star chamber hearing.

Barrister Jeff Hunter QC said his clients were "essentially labourers'' whose involvement in the drug ring was less serious than their co-offenders.

The group's ringleader Aaron Anderson, 30, was jailed for 6.5 years, co-accused Darren Cutting, 32, for 4.5 years and Andreas Schmidt, 47, sentenced in the Supreme Court last year.

Mr Hunter said Marriott was an amphetamine user at the time he agreed to take part but was otherwise a man of good character.

He said he had a good employment history, owned his own businesses and more recently worked as a labourer.

Mr Hunter said Smith had a 13-year-old daughter and he hoped to return to mine work in the Bowen Basin on his release.

He said Smith cooperated with police by confessing he had a .45 calibre gun in his possession.

Justice Martin ordered Smith be released on parole on August 30 while Marriott should be released on October 30.

He called the drug operation large and highly-sophisticated, almost a "factory''.

But he accepted the men's involvement had been less serious than their co-accused and there was "no evidence of payment'' made to them for their participation.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...old-coast-resort/story-fnihsrf2-1226813990960


----------



## poledriver

*Crocodile found during raid on Dee Why house*






When police raided the home of a 36-year-old man on Sydney's northern beaches, they reportedly found more than drugs and guns. They also found a saltwater crocodile.

Officers raided the Dee Why home of an alleged member of the Finks outlaw motorcycle gang on Wednesday.

They allegedly seized the 50-centimetre crocodile, as well as an albino python and a South American bird spider.






Police said they also found a rifle, replica firearms, BB guns, ammunition, handcuffs and knives, an extendable baton and electronic control devices, as well as drugs, including cocaine.

The 36-year-old was arrested in Manly and charged with 18 firearm and drug offences after the raid.

He was refused bail to appear in Central Local Court on Thursday.






Investigations into the seized reptiles are continuing with further charges expected to be laid, police said.

Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/crocodile...e-why-house-20140130-31oyn.html#ixzz2rref4sNT


----------



## neversickanymore

*Student Arrested in UConn Drug Raid*

A University of Connecticut student was arrested Saturday, accused of selling drugs out of his dorm room on campus, according to UConn police.

University police arrested 22-year-old Alexander Angeloff, of West Haven, after police found more than $30,000 in illegal drugs in his dorm room.

Officers raided his room in Grange Hall as part of an narcotics trafficking operation on the Storrs campus. Police said the investigation has spanned over several  months.

According to UConn police, authorities seized three pounds of psilocybin mushrooms, over two grams of heroin, PCP, 488 doses of LSD, 1,782 doses of Ecstasy,  marijuana, more than one gram of crystal methamphetamine and $4,716 in cash.

Angeloff is facing 14 separate drug charges, including possession of heroin, possession of drug paraphernalia, and operating a drug factory.

He is scheduled for arraignment in Rockville Superior Court on Monday.

http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/local/243139551.html


----------



## S.J.B.

Damn, poor guy.  Best of luck to him.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Thats a lot of drugs but what do you expect when you use a dorm room as your drug hq.


----------



## neversickanymore

*Firefighters uncover $100K in drugs after mobile home fire*
By Dave Faherty

ALEXANDER COUNTY, N.C. — After going through a charred out mobile home in Alexander County, firefighters uncovered more than $100,000 worth of drugs.

Investigators think the men who were living inside may be connected to a Mexican drug cartel.

"We come in here and found the poker table and the money-counting machine,” said Vashti Fire Chief Steven Carson.

Carson showed us what's left of the home north of Taylorsville. Not only did they find cash but also a large amount of drugs in this bedroom.  Sheriff’s deputies said they recovered 26 pounds of pot, cocaine and meth from the mobile home.  

Deputies believe the home was a stash house for drugs originating in Mexico. Investigators said the fire started near the fireplace and then burned out of control.

They believe the flames were so intense the renters had to take off without time to take the drugs.

"They were trying to stay warm with the fireplace and in reality it brought down the heat on them,” said Deputy Chief Tod Jones with Alexander County Sheriff’s Office.

The mobile home is in a rural part of the county. There are few neighbors nearby and a Channel 9 reporter said he hasn’t seen too many people today driving down the road. 

Even the home's owner was fooled by the men renting from him. Homeowner Jerry Wike said the men said they worked somewhere near Winston.

Deputies believe the men have left the area, possibly en route to Mexico. The drugs are valued in excess of $100,000. Much of the home was destroyed by the fire but it was what was found inside that the fire chief will remember. 

"It is a very quiet, close-knit community.   Just a real shock to find that much out here,” Carson said.

http://www.wsoctv.com/news/news/local/firefighters-uncover-100k-drugs-after-mobile-home-/ndBkc/


----------



## Transform

Bradford man charged after 198kg of heroin found in Jaguar car

December 13 2013

 A Bradford man has been charged after parcels of heroin with a street value of £40 million were found hidden in a Jaguar car by the National Crime Agency.

The drugs were found stashed in every conceivable hiding place within the silver vehicle, including under the handbrake and gearbox, when the vehicle was impounded in Essex.

NCA officers also found the tightly-wrapped parcels of heroin under wheel arches, in the glovebox, under the pedals and behind the car’s central console.

It was also packed into the underside of the parcel shelf and secured with thick black tape. Officers also found other parcels of the drug in the bumpers, the spare wheel compartment, engine, dashboard and rear seating.

More than 130 parcels weighing a total of 436.5lb (198kg) – were found. The haul was broken down into about 20 evidence bags by NCA officers.

The car had been delivered to a business in the Romford area of Essex last Friday evening. During the early hours of Saturday two men were arrested in Luton, said an NCA spokesman Noman Qureshi, 32, of Brackenhill Mews, Great Horton, Bradford, has appeared before magistrates in Luton, charged with conspiracy to supply heroin.

He was remanded in custody and will next appear at the same court on Christmas Eve. Alongside him in the dock was Israr Khan, 34, of St Ethelbert Avenue, Luton.

He was also remanded in custody and will again appear at Luton Magistrates on Christmas Eve.

The investigation is ongoing, the NCA spokesman said last night. 








http://www.thetelegraphandargus.co....ter___40m_worth_of_heroin_found_in_Jaguar_car


----------



## Transform

Jury acquits Bear man in drug trial

WILMINGTON — A New Castle County Superior Court jury has acquitted a Bear man arrested last year in one of the largest heroin smuggling busts in recent memory.

Daniel Diaz was found not guilty of drug dealing, aggravated drug possession and possession of drug paraphernalia.

The 33-year-old was stopped and arrested while driving a silver 2002 Ford Taurus on April 8, 2013, on southbound I-95 at Del. 141. Diaz had been under surveillance for some time, according to court papers, and police made several controlled buys from Diaz and obtained a warrant to track his movements with a GPS, documenting suspected drug runs to Philadelphia. It was after one of those suspected drug runs when officers moved in.

Because he was on probation, Diaz was not allowed to leave the state without permission, giving officers cause to pull him over.

A police K-9 search of the vehicle on April 8 indicated the presence of drugs, the vehicle was towed, and during a more detailed search, officers discovered several mysterious wires. Eventually, police found the wires triggered two hydraulic motors that caused the backseat to lean forward 10 inches, revealing a hidden compartment.

Inside that compartment, police said they recovered 10,000 tiny packages of heroin bundled for sale, worth an estimated $50,000 to $100,000 on the street.

But following several pre-trial rulings, prosecutors were not allowed to bring up details about the alleged controlled drug buys involving Diaz, the suspected drug runs to Philadelphia or the fact that Diaz was on probation.

“All the state had was that he was driving a car with a lot of drugs [hidden inside],” said Diaz’s attorney Michael W. Modica on Monday. “What they didn’t have was any evidence connecting him to the drugs.”

Modica said that Diaz did not have any drugs on him or any drugs at his house, and police did not find fingerprints or DNA belonging to Diaz on the inside of the secret compartment or on any of the packaged heroin discovered inside the car.

The car also was not registered to Diaz and investigators were not able to locate the person the car was registered to.

“The law is that an occupant of a car is not presumed to know what was in the car,” Modica said. The jury that acquitted Diaz on Jan. 29 “followed the law and we were thankful for that,” he said.

Deputy Attorney General Caterina Gatto said the state was “limited in what we could talk about in trial.”

Despite those limitations, Gatto said prosecutors felt it was still in the best interests of justice to go forward to a trial.

“It is not uncommon, especially in a drug case, that the jury is not presented with all the facts,” she said. “We presented everything we could and the jury didn’t find guilt beyond a reasonable doubt. Obviously we are disappointed about that.”

But Gatto said 10,000 bags of heroin were kept off the streets in Delaware because of the arrest and Diaz was held at least partially responsible for what the state alleged.

Despite being acquitted at trial, Diaz was found guilty of a probation violation – which has different rules of evidence and a lower standard of proof than a trial – and was sentenced to six years in prison, a sentence he is now serving.





http://www.delawareonline.com/article/20140204/NEWS01/302040043/Jury-acquits-Bear-man


----------



## poledriver

> Bradford man charged after 198kg of heroin found in Jaguar car


 Wow, alot of heroin stashed in the car.



> Jury acquits Bear man in drug trial


That guy was lucky to get off. 



> But following several pre-trial rulings, prosecutors were not allowed to bring up details about the alleged controlled drug buys involving Diaz, the suspected drug runs to Philadelphia or the fact that Diaz was on probation.
> 
> “All the state had was that he was driving a car with a lot of drugs [hidden inside],” said Diaz’s attorney Michael W. Modica on Monday. “What they didn’t have was any evidence connecting him to the drugs.”
> 
> Modica said that Diaz did not have any drugs on him or any drugs at his house, and police did not find fingerprints or DNA belonging to Diaz on the inside of the secret compartment or on any of the packaged heroin discovered inside the car.
> 
> The car also was not registered to Diaz and investigators were not able to locate the person the car was registered to.



That's a surprise to me that they couldn't pin it on him. He'd be stoked no doubt. lol.


----------



## foolsgold

bradford is one of the main spots for smack in the uk so thats nothing new really often hear of busts on this sort scale these days


----------



## poledriver

*A 10-year-old boy was found at a Blue Mountains raid of cannabis, cocaine and speed*






A 10-year-old boy has been found living at a Blue Mountains property where a raid uncovered 310 cannabis plants and other illegal drugs, police say.

Eleven people were arrested in the early morning raids on five homes in Katoomba and Leura on Wednesday.

It follows a six-month investigation by Strike Force Elrond into the supply of illegal drugs in the area.

Police said on Thursday they found and seized 310 cannabis plants and four kilograms of cannabis with an estimated street value of more than $470,000.

Heroin, cocaine and amphetamines were also seized from the same property.

"The concerning part about that premises is that we found a 10-year-old who was staying there," Assistant Commissioner Denis Clifford told reporters.






Police said they were working with the Department of Community Services to find suitable living arrangements for the child.

Asst Comm Clifford said the raids were the result of a tip-off from a member of the community about suspicious activity.

"We encourage anyone who has any suspicions about activity in their area to pass it on to us." Nine men aged between 24 and 54 and two women aged 25 and 51 have been charged with more than 70 offences.

They include cultivating a commercial quantity of a prohibited plant; supplying a large commercial quantity of amphetamine; supplying amphetamine, cocaine, ecstasy and cannabis on an ongoing basis; possessing a prohibited drug; and dealing with property suspected to be the proceeds of crime.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...ocaine-and-speed/story-fni0cx12-1226819570439


----------



## S.J.B.

Transform said:


> Despite being acquitted at trial, Diaz was found guilty of a probation violation – which has different rules of evidence and a lower standard of proof than a trial – and was sentenced to six years in prison, a sentence he is now serving.



Six years for a PROBATION VIOLATION!?  Jesus Christ...


----------



## opi8

poledriver said:


> Wow, alot of heroin stashed in the car. That guy was lucky to get off.



Doesn't 200kg seem like a more "round" number to transport? I really don't know how this shit works, but 198kg? 436.515lb? Doesn't really seem to add up. I'm sure he didn't shoot 2kg while driving LOL. Also, 441 lb = 200kg. Just saying, is all.



poledriver said:


> That's a surprise to me that they couldn't pin it on him. He'd be stoked no doubt. lol.



He still got 6 years for a violation of probation (by exiting the state). That sounds harsh but I don't know if that's common or not for a probation violation.


----------



## poledriver

opi8 said:


> Doesn't 200kg seem like a more "round" number to transport? I really don't know how this shit works, but 198kg? 436.515lb? Doesn't really seem to add up. I'm sure he didn't shoot 2kg while driving LOL. Also, 441 lb = 200kg. Just saying, is all.
> 
> He still got 6 years for a violation of probation (by exiting the state). That sounds harsh but I don't know if that's common or not for a probation violation.



Yeah, but 6 yrs is better than 15 or whatever bullshit they would have given him for all the other shit and 10,000 bags of heroin etc.


----------



## foolsgold

Police seize £1.2m of cannabis plants in Cumbernauld
Cannabis plants with an estimated street value of £1.2m have been seized at property in North Lanarkshire.

Police found 2,000 plants during a search of commercial premises, in an industrial estate in Mid Road, Cumbernauld, at about 17:30 on Tuesday.

This is the third £1m drugs raid in the west of Scotland in the past week.

Police seized £1.1m of speed - or amphetamine sulphate - from a van near Larkhall on Tuesday and £1m of heroin from a house in Glasgow on 29 January.

Inquiries are continuing into the cannabis find in Cumbernauld.


----------



## poledriver

> Officers who searched an industrial estate in Cumbernauld, North Lanarkshire, recovered more than 2,000 plants.



Imagine that. How much electricity would they ben using, I guess it would have to be stolen too? Wish there was a pic. Sounds like a huge set up.


----------



## bit_pattern

*Aus Navy seizes estimated $706 million in drugs from boat intercepted off Africa*

Better use of our naval resources than waging a war against refugees 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*HMAS Melbourne seizes estimated $706 million in drugs from boat intercepted off coast of Africa*

The Australian Navy has intercepted a boat carrying what is believed to be more than $700 million worth of heroin off the coast of Tanzania.

Navy personnel from HMAS Melbourne seized and destroyed more than 350 kilograms of drugs after discovering the suspected drug smuggling vessel on Wednesday.

The Navy says it identified a suspicious substance concealed onboard while conducting a standard sweep of the boat.

The drugs were tested and returned a positive reading for heroin.

The Australia Commander of Combined Task Force 150, Commodore Daryl Bates, commended HMAS Melbourne's efforts.

"Melbourne has once again demonstrated how beneficial Australia's commitment is to the Indian Ocean region and the fight against international terrorism and violent extremism," said Commodore Bates in a statement.

"During her time with Combined Maritime Forces, she has successfully disrupted a piracy attack, and conducted four successful narcotics seizures, seizing 23.8 kilograms of methamphetamines and now 353 kilograms of heroin.

"These seizures have severely impacted the funding network of those terrorist organisations that rely on these shipments for income."

HMAS Melbourne is deployed on Operation Slipper, "in support of deterring terrorism and promoting peace and security in the maritime regions of the Middle East and Indian Ocean".


----------



## bit_pattern

bit_pattern said:


> "Melbourne has once again demonstrated how beneficial Australia's commitment is to the Indian Ocean region and the fight against international terrorism and violent extremism," said Commodore Bates in a statement.



Yes, this dope was going to violently attack addicts in a discriminate manner based on their political affiliation. Terrorism. *nods*


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

They seriously just dumped 350 kilos of heroin into the ocean? Lol

Yeah great Job guys this should put a dent into supply for maybe a day or so...


----------



## poledriver

lol. I wonder how long it would take a ship to get across from Tanzania to Wester Australia, I guess that's where they were heading with it? Maybe it wasn't even going to Australia? Imagine being part of the crew in Aus (if it was coming here) to distribute that much heroin, fuck that.


----------



## foolsgold

wonder what happened to the fish under and round the boat smashed o.d. ?


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

TheRapperGoneBad said:


> They seriously just dumped 350 kilos of heroin into the ocean? Lol
> 
> Yeah great Job guys this should put a dent into supply for maybe a day or so...



No man, it specifically says in post 486 you thwarted a piracy attack too. On Australia. A piracy attack. C'mon man, think of the consequences.

Besides that I'd like to add my disquiet, nay displeasure, at the concept of a Mega Drug Bust Thread. At least without a juxtaposing Mega Drugs That Got Through Thread.

KThx.


----------



## foolsgold

*Nearly £8m of drugs, hidden in frozen food pallets, seized by police on the M6*






Nearly £8m of drugs, hidden in frozen food pallets, seized by police on the M6
7 Feb 2014 19:27
Traffic officers found 225 kilograms of ketamine and more than 50 large packets containing cannabis after stopping a VW van on the M6 close to Sandbach services.

Police have seized drugs worth almost £8m hidden inside pallets of frozen food.

Traffic officers found 225 kilograms of ketamine and more than 50 large packets containing cannabis after stopping a VW van on the M6 close to Sandbach services.

Detectives estimate the ketamine, a class C controlled drug, has a street value of £6.75 million and the cannabis to be worth in the region of £1 million.

As well as the 46-year-old driver, from Middlesex, officers from the north-west's regional organised crime unit, arrested a 66-year-old man at a house in Salford and two men aged 21 and 31 at an industrial building in Trafford Park .

All four men have been arrested on suspicion of conspiracy to supply Class A and B drugs and will be questioned tonight at various police stations throughout the North-west.

The investigation continues.


----------



## neversickanymore

I love how they always say the street value caused by their black market they cause.. and never mention the fact that it really doesn't take shit money to produce..


----------



## poledriver

Yeah 225 kilograms of ketamine which is produced in what countries alot, India? China? Is worth probably not much at all really from the source hey…I wonder how it is _really_ worth, to make it I mean.


----------



## opi8

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Besides that I'd like to add my disquiet, nay displeasure, at the concept of a Mega Drug Bust Thread. At least without a juxtaposing Mega Drugs That Got Through Thread.KThx.



This is "Drugs in the Media" mate. 

Related Mr Hicks Vid:


----------



## bit_pattern

poledriver said:


> lol. I wonder how long it would take a ship to get across from Tanzania to Wester Australia, I guess that's where they were heading with it? Maybe it wasn't even going to Australia? Imagine being part of the crew in Aus (if it was coming here) to distribute that much heroin, fuck that.



Nah, it was a routine interception. 

By the sounds of it HMAS Melbourne is on an international mission to police sea lanes, it's be a part of that whole anti-Somalian piracy operation. I'd imagine, just from the geography of it, the drugs would have been coming from Afghanistan to Africa, to be distributed into smuggling routes to Europe. If I had to hazard a guess.


----------



## neversickanymore

*A HAUL of more than £1m-worth of drugs*

 - believed to be herbal cannabis and cocaine were seized yesterday in Thurrock.

Two vans were stopped by police in an operation by officers from the Kent & Essex Serious Crime Directorate around 7am and two men were arrested on suspicion of being involved in the supply of drugs.

The police operation took place on the A13 roundabout at junction 31 of the M25. Approximately 200 kilos of cannabis and 1.5kgs of cocaine have been recovered.

Robert Preston, 53, of Great Stony Park, Ongar, has been charged with being concerned in the supply of cannabis and being concerned in the supply of cocaine, while Lee Samways, 23 of Stradbroke Grove, Buckhurst Hill has been charged with being concerned in the supply of cannabis.

Both are due at magistrates court today.

DCI Stuart Smith said: "Through this operation we have prevented a large quantity of drugs from being distributed and made arrests of people involved in the supply chain. Drugs ultimately cause misery to people’s lives and lead to further crime.”


----------



## neversickanymore

This is a kinda amazing  sight


A Continuously Updated Global Display Of Major Drug Interdictions


----------



## neversickanymore

*Australian polices sieze $160 million worth of meth*


*NSFW*: 










Australian Meth Bust
Australian Federal Police and Customs officers (L) speak at a press conference after Australian authorities found Aus$180 million (US$162 million) of methamphetamine (R) stashed in a consignment of kayaks from China, in Sydney on February 12, 2014. Four Taiwanese nationals were arrested afte the 183-kilogramme (402-pound) haul was discovered during a joint Australian Federal Police and Customs and Border Protection Service operation at Sydney's container port. AFP PHOTO / William WEST (Photo credit should read WILLIAM WEST/AFP/Getty Images)


SYDNEY (AP) - Australian police seized about 180 million Australian dollars ($162 million) worth of methamphetamine hidden inside kayaks shipped from China, officials said Wednesday.

Five people were arrested in Sydney on Tuesday after customs officials discovered 183 kilograms (403 pounds) of meth last week while inspecting a shipment of kayaks from China, the Australian Federal Police said. Nineteen of 27 kayaks in the shipment had bags of meth stuffed inside the watertight areas of the boats, said Tim Fitzgerald, regional director for the Australian Customs and Border Protection Service.

Four of the five people arrested are from Taiwan, and one is from Sydney. Two were charged with attempting to import drugs, and the others were charged with possessing a commercial quantity of drugs. They each face a maximum of life in prison if convicted.

Australian officials have made a series of major drug busts in recent months. In October, police seized about AU$200 million worth of meth hidden in the tires of a truck shipped from China.

http://www.aol.com/article/2014/02/...illion-worth-of-meth/20828292/#!slide=2203122


----------



## poledriver

^ Happy smiling customs people. Chick on the left looks like she is shitting out huge bags of meth.


----------



## opi8

neversickanymore said:


> This is a kinda amazing  sight
> 
> A Continuously Updated Global Display Of Major Drug Interdictions



It's great, except it must be a propaganda lover who created it because for all H busts, or heroin busts, it lists the substance as "Type: Heroin / Krokodil".

Seriously, it's not taking over the world and killing children. sigh.


----------



## poledriver

> Heroin concealed in noodle packets
> 18-02-2014 - ACBPS officers at Sydney Airport seized three and a half kilograms of heroin concealed in packets of noodles.


















http://newsroom.customs.gov.au/photos/heroin-concealed-in-noodle-packets


----------



## poledriver

*Japanese woman caught smuggling ‘ice’ in suitcase*

13-02-2014 -
Australian Customs and Border Protection Service (ACBPS) officers at Melbourne Airport have seized two kilograms of ice hidden in the luggage of a 21-year old Japanese national. 

The woman was stopped for a baggage examination by ACBPS officers yesterday (12 February 2014), when she arrived on a flight from Dubai.

During the examination, an x-ray of the woman’s bag identified anomalies within the sides of her suitcase. Further testing of the concealment returned positive results for methamphetamine.

“This is seizure is yet another example of the good work carried out by our officers every day at airports around the country,” National Manager Airport Operations, Craig Sommerville, said.

“If you are caught attempting to smuggle dangerous drugs such as ice, you could face serious penalties.”

The matter has been referred to the Australian Federal Police.

http://newsroom.customs.gov.au/releases/japanese-woman-caught-smuggling-ice-in-suitcase


----------



## poledriver

> Australian Customs and Border Protection Service (ACBPS) officers at Melbourne Airport have seized two kilograms of ice hidden in the luggage of a 21-year old Japanese national.
> 
> The woman was stopped for a baggage examination by ACBPS officers yesterday (12 February 2014), when she arrived on a flight from Dubai.



Best news for her is she didn't get caught with it in Dubai.


----------



## omnipresenthuman

poledriver said:


> *Japanese woman caught smuggling ‘ice’ in suitcase*
> 
> 13-02-2014 -
> Australian Customs and Border Protection Service (ACBPS) officers at Melbourne Airport have seized two kilograms of ice hidden in the luggage of a 21-year old Japanese national.
> 
> The woman was stopped for a baggage examination by ACBPS officers yesterday (12 February 2014), when she arrived on a flight from Dubai.
> 
> During the examination, an x-ray of the woman’s bag identified anomalies within the sides of her suitcase. Further testing of the concealment returned positive results for methamphetamine.
> 
> “This is seizure is yet another example of the good work carried out by our officers every day at airports around the country,” National Manager Airport Operations, Craig Sommerville, said.
> 
> “If you are caught attempting to smuggle dangerous drugs such as ice, you could face serious penalties.”
> 
> The matter has been referred to the Australian Federal Police.
> 
> http://newsroom.customs.gov.au/releases/japanese-woman-caught-smuggling-ice-in-suitcase



These quotes (by Craig Sommerville - the 'National Manager Airport Operations') are hilarious from an altered perspective - what is he even talking about? Does he understand that the circles he's climbing around replicate a hamster's wheel?


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Damn there have been so many heroin busts lately. What a waste.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

http://m.idahostatesman.com/?cu=spreed%3A%2F2035586%2F2038359%2F29116962
VIDEO: Boise, Meridian residents indicted for oxycodone, heroin trafficking



Published: March 12 2014 12:00 PM

Updated: March 12 2014 3:14 PM

Federal, state and local law enforcement agencies hope a new task force will curb a rise in prescription drug and heroin distribution in the Treasure Valley and statewide. The task force's first large-scale prosecution was announced Wednesday, with the indictment of 11 people from the Treasure Valley.

"As prescription painkiller abuse and heroin abuse increase, we must target the trafficking of those drugs," said U.S. Attorney Wendy Olson.

There is evidence the defendants are responsible for distributing 160,000 oxycodone pills with a total street value of $6.4 million, Olson said.

The following people were indicted Tuesday on charges of distributing and conspiracy to distribute oxycodone and heroin:

Austin Serb, 20Christopher Snyder, 24Andrew Colwell, 23Jordan Baptista, 19Jared Hicks, 22Jordan Grainger, 24Ellen McDaniel, 44

All but Grainger are Boise residents. Grainger is from Meridian.

Serb, Snyder and Colwell are scheduled for trial May 6 before U.S. District Judge Edward J. Lodge in Boise. Some of the defendants were not yet in custody as of Wednesday morning.

The indictment claims the 11 people conspired between Sept. 1, 2012, and last Monday to distribute oxycodone – a prescription painkiller — and heroin. One ore more of them distributed the drugs starting Aug. 29, 2013, the indictment says.

The conspiracy charge has a maximum sentence of 10 years in prison, $1 million fine and at least three years of supervised release. The distribution charge has a maximum sentence of 20 years in prison, $1 million fine and at least three years of supervised release. The indictment also seeks $1 million in cash proceeds from the defendants.

The Tactical Diversion Squad task force that led to the charges was created in January. It is made up of people from the Drug Enforcement Administration, U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, Office of Inspector General, the Ada County Sheriff's Office, the Idaho State Police and police departments of Boise, Nampa and Meridian. The indictment also involved a joint investigation of the Organized Crime and Drug Enforcement Task Force, made up of several federal agencies.

The task force is an effort to target prescription drug crime, including distribution, health-care provider abuse and burglaries.

"Many young Americans start out abusing opiate-based painkillers, then switch to a cheaper and deadly alternative, heroin," said DEA Special Agent in Charge Matthew G. Barnes. "These arrests represent a significant stride in Boise-area law enforcement's concerted effort not only to combat this growing trend but to get ahead of it."


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

This shits crazy im not surprised tho every body does oxy in boise.
crazily alot smoke em, sad one of these kids was an up an coming dj who was getting national attention for djing at the age of 19.
I know alot of people that know some of these people kinda sketchy.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

The northwest is a small circle when it comes to drugs. I was in Montana not that far from where you're at and it seemed like if you had one certain drug 5 of your friends all had it too.  Everyone knows everyone in those little shitholes where there is nothing to do for months on end.


----------



## neversickanymore

Love how they want the money.


----------



## neversickanymore

*Police seize drugs worth R2 billion*
Tuesday 25 March 2014








Mandrax with a street value of about R2 billion was seized in Benoni on the East Rand in one of the biggest drug busts of the year, Gauteng police said on Tuesday.

About three tons of mandrax were seized, according to Captain Mack Mngomezulu.

The drugs were discovered after a fire broke out on a plot in Crystal Park. When the fire department arrived at the house the gate was locked and fire-fighters had to force it open.

"Four people were seen running away from the premises after the gate was opened," Mngomezulu said.

Fire-fighters put out the fire and found a lab which was used to manufacture drugs.

"We suspect that an explosion was the cause of the fire. In the garage there was a mixing machine, chemicals and substances to make drugs," he said.

Mandrax was left to dry out on the tennis court on the premises.

A case of manufacturing drugs is being investigated by police.

No arrests have been made.

http://www.sabc.co.za/news/a/db9bac8043645cbe9c3b9d856359f483/Police-seize-drugs-worth-R2-billion


----------



## poledriver

^ Quaalude ?


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Methaqualone (Quaalude)


----------



## nowdubnvr6

holy fuck i cant imagine having that much quaalude
I know i woudltn remember anything


----------



## S.J.B.

Only in South Africa.


----------



## Transform

Quite literally, given the rarity of methaqualone elsewhere!


----------



## neversickanymore

Nearly $100K in drugs, cash seized in Glen Burnie drug bust

I know this is a very small bust but I noticed something when I was posting allot of pictures of users and addicts... I noticed that often times the eyes look really different.. I think what I have noticed is shown well in this dealers picture.. it like one eye is showing one emotion while the other shows another.  Just sorta wondering if you guys think about this.. just a normal thing for everyone or could it have something to do with addiction. 








Read more: http://www.wbaltv.com/news/nearly-1...-glen-burnie-drug-bust/25178640#ixzz2xCZ9Lc8E


----------



## foolsgold

*Drugs bust in Huddersfield led police to suspected heroin dealer*

Detectives from Kirklees CID were joined by specialist entry and search teams, and officers from Operation Viper - West Yorkshire Police's major offensive against the county's most prolific criminals.






Police swoop to arrest a suspected drug dealer in Bradford Road, Fartown
A drugs bust in Huddersfield led police to a suspected heroin dealer.They raided commercial premise sin Fartown as part of a major  investigation into class A drug dealing.

Detectives from Kirklees CID were joined by specialist entry and search teams, and officers from Operation Viper - West Yorkshire Police's major offensive against the county's most prolific criminals.

They raided the shop on Bradford Road at 1.45pm yesterday.

A 41-year-old man was arrested during the operation and was found to be in possession of a knife and 20 wraps of suspected class A drug heroin.

He remained in custody last night and is being held on suspicion of possession with intent to supply class A drugs, possession of an offensive weapon and immigration offences.

Officers entered the premises under the Misuse of Drugs Act following information that drug dealing may have occurred on or around the premises.

Police are not identifying the business as there is no evidence to suggest the proprietors are in any way complicit with suspected criminality.

Det Sgt Damian Roebuck said: “This operation was about responding to information we have received from the public and doing something about it.

“The investigation is at an early stage but the seizure of a significant amount of suspected class A heroin means it's no longer available on the local market, which makes our local communities that much safer.

“I would like to thank the public for their cooperation and patience during the arrest phase of the operation yesterday afternoon”.

Operation Viper has been running for several weeks across West Yorkshire and has already led to dozens of arrests.

A force spokesman said: “Viper is beating crime in West Yorkshire and putting criminals out of action. 

“We are targeting the most prolific offenders, making arrests in high crime areas across the county.

“The focus is on delivering total crime reduction, particularly driving down house burglary, theft from vehicles, shoplifting and drugs offences.

“There will be no hiding place for criminals and they won’t be safe in their own homes. We are stepping up our action and taking the fight to the criminals”.

http://www.examiner.co.uk/news/drugs-bust-huddersfield-leads-police-6650432


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

neversickanymore said:


> it like one eye is showing one emotion while the other shows another.  Just sorta wondering if you guys think about this.. just a normal thing for everyone or could it have something to do with addiction.





> Use of high doses of opioid drugs such as morphine, oxycodone, or hydrocodone can cause ptosis, and it is a side effect commonly seen in the abuse of drugs such as diacetylmorphine (heroin).[7] Pregabalin (Lyrica) has also been known to cause mild ptosis.[8]



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ptosis_(eyelid)

Look around you though, there are a few of people with this.  On some people it is more visible than others, some you can only see if they get tired or excited.  There are quite a few causes, and to find the true cause you have to run some tests.  All causes of a true Ptosis are pretty much pathological, but there is a Pseudoptosis, which is what I think most people actually have.  This is basically due to facial/eye asymmetry.


----------



## [éS]Infinite

'Bath salts' drug sent by mail seized by RCMP and CBSA

2 West Kelowna women arrested after attempt to import 16 kg of methylone from China

Oct 25, 2013 10:50 AM PT

CBC News
Charges are pending against two women from West Kelowna, B.C., after the seizure of potentially lethal drugs known as 'bath salts' mailed from China.

A joint RCMP and Canada Border Services Agency team showcased 16 kilograms of the dangerous synthetic drug during a press conference in Kelowna Thursday morning.

"Between August 23 and 26, 2013, CBSA intercepted three suspicious packages weighing a total of approximately 16 kilograms at the International Mail Centre in Vancouver, B.C. The packages, originating from China, were destined to a company in West Kelowna," the RCMP's Serious and Organized Crime unit said in a press release.

Heather Ardiel, chief of the Vancouver mail centre, said the parcels were labelled as table salt, but laboratory testing confirmed the packages did indeed contain methylone, a drug more commonly known as 'bath salts.'

She said the suspicious substances were in plastic bags wrapped in tin foil.

According to police, the drug can be snorted, smoked or liquefied and then injected and is highly addictive. Users experience an elevated heart rate and chest pains and a host of psychiatric symptoms such as paranoia, hallucinations, and psychotic behaviour.

Police arrested two West Kelowna women in connection with the seizure on Sept. 19, but no charges have been laid and both women have been released.

According to the RCMP, the 'bath salts' drug started showing up in Eastern Canada in 2011.

With files from the CBC's Brady Strachan and The Canadian Press

http://www.cbc.ca/m/news/#!/content/1.2224266

I just thought this one was interesting since I was looking into the legal status of methylone in Canada. These women were arrested for importing a massive amount, and released without any charges, though it says charges were pending. Does this mean that when this occurred, not long ago, that methylone did not have enough legislation to support it actually being prosecuted? I haven't been able to find any other information on the case so it seems like the pending charges never came about.


----------



## S.J.B.

[éS]Infinite said:


> I just thought this one was interesting since I was looking into the legal status of methylone in Canada. These women were arrested for importing a massive amount, and released without any charges, though it says charges were pending. Does this mean that when this occurred, not long ago, that methylone did not have enough legislation to support it actually being prosecuted? I haven't been able to find any other information on the case so it seems like the pending charges never came about.



The police always state that charges will be pressed in cases like this, but that doesn't necessarily reflect reality.  Methylone is not and has never been a scheduled drug in Canada so there isn't really anything to charge them with.  Even if charges are brought against them, they would be dropped at the preliminary hearing, at the latest.


----------



## [éS]Infinite

S.J.B. said:


> The police always state that charges will be pressed in cases like this, but that doesn't necessarily reflect reality.  Methylone is not and has never been a scheduled drug in Canada so there isn't really anything to charge them with.  Even if charges are brought against them, they would be dropped at the preliminary hearing, at the latest.


Okay, I always wondered how Health Canada's Office of Controlled Substances opinions of what is and is not controlled would hold up in court. Apparently it doesn't (in certain cases), since there is no legislation supporting their positions. Sorry to take things off-topic.


----------



## S.J.B.

[éS]Infinite said:


> Okay, I always wondered how Health Canada's Office of Controlled Substances opinions of what is and is not controlled would hold up in court. Apparently it doesn't (in certain cases), since there is no legislation supporting their positions.



I can say this from experience.  I was charged with trafficking of drugs that Health Canada had declared illegal, but when the analyses came back from the lab they were listed as "not scheduled."

If you have any more questions about Canadian drug law feel free to PM me.


----------



## poledriver

*Ten charged after drugs and weapons seized during police raids across Sydney*

Police have seized more than a 50 kilograms of drugs, six firearms and more than $100,000 during a series of raids on the properties of alleged organised crime figures around Sydney.

Ten men were arrested on Friday following the raids on 12 houses and several cars. Nine of them will face court today.

Detectives from Strike Force Taipan searched properties in North Balgowlah, Rhodes, Cammeray, Freshwater, Five Dock, Castle Hill, Northmead, Maroubra and Beacon Hill from 12.50pm on Friday.

Officers seized about $104,230, three kilograms of MDA, 20 kilograms of ephedrine, 20 kilograms of pseudoephedrine and 10 kg of crystal substance believed to be methylamphetamine.

They also removed six firearms, mobile phones and SIM cards, computers, numerous pills and quantities of white powder believed to be illicit drugs, and drug-related paraphernalia.

Nine of the men, aged between 25 and 54, were charged with supplying prohibited drugs and other drugs and weapons charges. They were denied bail and will face Parramatta Local Court today.

A 47-year-old man from Umina Beach was charged with supplying a prohibited drug. He was granted conditional bail and will appear in Downing Centre Local Court on April 22.

Strike Force Taipan, consisting of detectives from the State Crime Command’s organised crime squad and officers from the NSW Crime Commission, is investigating the commercial supply of drugs in NSW.

Detective Superintendent Cook, commander of the organised crime squad, said police were making strong inroads into organised criminal networks operating in NSW.

"As the results demonstrate, Strike Force Taipan has been very successful in not only seizing large quantities of drugs, but also arresting those engaged in the organisation and distribution of these drugs," Detective Superintendent Cook said.

He said the squad is focused on arresting "those at the top of the criminal food chain".

"We are not only committed to putting them in jail, we intend to take all of their assets and drive them out of business."

http://www.portnews.com.au/story/21...ized-during-police-raids-across-sydney/?cs=12


----------



## poledriver

*Prominent players in Surfers Paradise nightclub industry arrested during police raids across the Gold Coast*

A FERRARI-driving nightclub owner, a top DJ, and a senior bikie who infamously boasted "we run this town", are among scores arrested in what police are labelling the Gold Coast's biggest drug blitz.

Police at the weekend closed down an 18-month investigation targeting the Glitter Strip's party drug scene with three days of raids, including on four Surfers Paradise nightclubs.

Police say they have arrested 152 people so far - including 37 bikie gang members or associates - on more than 400 charges "and that will increase".

Officers seized 18kgs of cocaine, MDMA and methamphetamine and six litres of methamphetamine oil which could have been used to make $11 million in drugs.

Police say the whole operation stopped $26 million in drugs hitting the streets.

They also seized $500,000 in cash and say they will seek to restrain millions of dollars in assets including four luxury homes in Sydney and on the Gold Coast, another $700,000 in cash and jewellery including a $500,000 watch.

Cont -

http://www.news.com.au/national/que...s-the-gold-coast/story-fnii5v6w-1226875890918


----------



## neversickanymore

> They also seized $500,000 in cash and say they will seek to restrain millions of dollars in assets including four luxury homes in Sydney and on the Gold Coast, another $700,000 in cash and jewellery including a $500,000 watch.



won't stop the drugs but they will become the beneficiaries of their sales now.   gettin rich of the black market they create.. same thing all over the world.


----------



## poledriver

> a $500,000 watch



lol, how stupid...


----------



## neversickanymore

DEA: Major meth trafficking ring operated out of Pueblo
april 19th 2014

PUEBLO - A major international drug trafficking ring operating out of Pueblo has been broken up after a 13-month investigation by local and federal authorities.

Juan Carlos Rayos-Franco, Clint Nielsen, Henry Loya, Sheriee Torres-Maes, Patricia Maes, Jonathan Caudill and Antonio Caro are accused of running the ring that is estimated to have brought 400-pounds of meth worth $18-million to Southern Colorado. The investigation into their alleged drug trafficking ring culminated last Saturday with arrests and raids.

"This is an organization that has a past of violence," explained Agent Matthew Barden of the Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA). "They have a past of having regular contact with law enforcement."

Over the course of the investigation authorities seized 66-pounds of meth and 189-grams of heroin through traffic stops and finally during the execution of search warrants on Saturday.

Barden said the ring dealt in meth made by cartels in Mexico and shipped to Pueblo through California and New Mexico, one ring member was arrested in San Francisco and another in Albuquerque. They either drove it to the area or shipped it through the mail in corn starch containers which were detected by the Postal Service. The meth was up to 95-percent pure, which means after being cut by other ingredients it could've translated to thousands upon thousands of doses.

"Probably enough for everybody in Pueblo County to get stoned probably eight or ten times I'd be willing to bet you," Barden said. "It's a staggering amount of methamphetamine."

Authorities also seized hundreds of thousands in cash and 16 vehicles involved in the ring. Additionally they seized 13 guns including four assault rifles. Seven of the guns were stolen. Given the recent rash of violence in Pueblo, Police Chief Luis Velez said the seizure of the guns was also very important.

"Taking 13 guns off of the streets of Pueblo certainly at this time is something truly, truly valuable," Chief Velez explained.

The bust was carried out by a task force involving the DEA, the Postal Service, the Pueblo Police Department and the Pueblo County Sheriff's Office as well as other members of the Southern Colorado Drug Task Force. While officials said the bust would be a blow to drug trafficking in Southern Colorado, it is likely another ring will pop up.

"These are the levels of drugs that are being brought into the City of Pueblo and in this region," described Chief Velez. "We have to continue this fight."

All seven members of the ring are being held on $2.5-million bail each. They all face charges of dealing drugs, conspiracy to distribute drugs and possession. 






http://www.koaa.com/news/dea-major-meth-trafficking-ring-operated-out-of-pueblo/


----------



## neversickanymore

*Saudi Arabia says seizes drugs worth $267 million, arrests six*
RIYADH Sun Apr 13, 2014 

(Reuters) - Saudi Arabian police have arrested six people and seized illegal drugs worth 1 billion riyals ($267 million) that were being smuggled into the country from neighboring Bahrain, the Interior Ministry said on Sunday.

Spokesman Major General Mansour Turki said five Saudi citizens and one Bahraini had been detained in the operation after police uncovered 22.6 million amphetamine pills hidden inside coils of barbed wire and rolls of plastic.

Drug smuggling can be punished by death in the conservative Islamic kingdom. All narcotics and alcohol are illegal in Saudi Arabia, which has a young population and applies sharia (strict Islamic law).

An investigation into the seizure of the drugs turned up a connection to an international drug smuggling ring led by a Syrian national, Turki told the state news agency SPA.

In 2010 Saudi Arabia received around 7 tonnes of Captagon tablets, one of the most popular forms of amphetamine in the Middle East, representing around a third of total world supply, according to the United Nations Office on Drugs and Crime.

Production of Captagon in Syria has soared over the past two years as a result of the breakdown in order caused by the country's civil war.

Riyadh is a leading supporter of rebels fighting to bring down Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, who is a major ally of the kingdom's top regional rival Iran.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/04/13/us-saudi-drugs-idUSBREA3C0EH20140413


I want to know who counted them?


----------



## juno nightmare

hell yea ^^^ 
22.6 million pills, they must have just beat it out of the guys the caught for an estimate on what one of the stashes was holding and did the math. counting to 22.6 million would take years. 

It's very possible that number is totally off an is just an estimate. By the authorities. Like they counted one bag and then just multiplied.


----------



## curious-kitty

woah


----------



## -Guido-

neversickanymore said:


> *Saudi Arabia says seizes drugs worth $267 million, arrests six*
> RIYADH Sun Apr 13, 2014
> 
> (Reuters) - Saudi Arabian police have arrested six people and seized illegal drugs worth 1 billion riyals ($267 million) that were being smuggled into the country from neighboring Bahrain, the Interior Ministry said on Sunday.
> 
> Spokesman Major General Mansour Turki said five Saudi citizens and one Bahraini had been detained in the operation after police uncovered 22.6 million amphetamine pills hidden inside coils of barbed wire and rolls of plastic.
> 
> Drug smuggling can be punished by death in the conservative Islamic kingdom. All narcotics and alcohol are illegal in Saudi Arabia, which has a young population and applies sharia (strict Islamic law).
> 
> An investigation into the seizure of the drugs turned up a connection to an international drug smuggling ring led by a Syrian national, Turki told the state news agency SPA.
> 
> In 2010 Saudi Arabia received around 7 tonnes of Captagon tablets, one of the most popular forms of amphetamine in the Middle East, representing around a third of total world supply, according to the United Nations Office on Drugs and Crime.
> 
> Production of Captagon in Syria has soared over the past two years as a result of the breakdown in order caused by the country's civil war.
> 
> Riyadh is a leading supporter of rebels fighting to bring down Syrian President Bashar al-Assad, who is a major ally of the kingdom's top regional rival Iran.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/04/13/us-saudi-drugs-idUSBREA3C0EH20140413
> 
> 
> I want to know who counted them?



Weigh a pill. Weigh a container. 

Next weigh the container filled to the top pills, subtract the weight of the container and divide by the weight of a single pill for the number of pills in the container and record the number. Do this until all pills are weighed. Take all the recorded numbers and add them all together. You now have the total number of pills.

The easiest method of course, is using a pill counter which I am more than sure the DEA has.


----------



## neversickanymore

If a pill weighed 300 mg or .0003 kg and there are 22,600,000 of them then that would equal 67,800 kg or 149,473 pounds so even counting this way could have been a real pain in the ass.


----------



## poledriver

*Australian Navy frigate HMAS Darwin has seized and destroyed a record tonne of heroin on a vessel*






ROYAL Australian Navy frigate HMAS Darwin has seized and destroyed a record tonne of heroin with a street value of more than $289 million after it was discovered on board a vessel in the Indian Ocean.
The record haul of 1032 kilograms of heroin was discovered approximately 27 nautical miles east of Mombasa, Kenya, late on Wednesday.
The seizure is expected to put a significant dent in terrorist funding networks.
HMAS Darwin had located a suspicious vessel and deployed a boarding team which discovered 46 sacks of heroin hidden among bags of cement.
Coalition Maritime Force (CMF) Director of Operations, Captain Craig Powell, RAN said the drug interception showcased positive results being achieved in the Middle East.
“This latest interception is the largest heroin haul in the history of CMF with a street value of approximately $289 million.

“The success of this interdiction is testament to the highly effective interoperability of HMAS Darwin with the UK led Combined Task Force 150 under the Combined Maritime Forces (CMF), and the professionalism of Darwin’s crew,” Captain Powell said.
HMAS Darwin’s Commanding Officer, Commander Terry Morrison, said the seizure puts a major dent in terrorist funding networks.
“This is a major heroin seizure, which has removed a major source of funding from terrorist criminal networks. The search tested the steel of Darwin’s boarding parties who were working in difficult conditions throughout the night,” Commander Morrison said.
In February this year another Navy frigate HMAS Melbourne intercepted a boat carrying more than two-tonnes of cannabis resin valued in excess of $100 million.
Earlier the guided missile frigate intercepted two drug shipments that yielded more than 500kg of heroin.


Darwin has been deployed under Operation SLIPPER, the Australian Defence Force contribution to the international campaign against terrorism, counter smuggling and counter piracy in the Middle East.
It covers an area of more than two million square miles, taking in the Red Sea, Gulf of Aden, Arabian Gulf, Arabian Sea, Indian Ocean and the Gulf of Oman.

http://www.news.com.au/national/aus...the-indian-ocean/story-fncynjr2-1226895881771


----------



## neversickanymore

Thats allot of drugs.. it would likely even be worth a decant amount if the black market they protect was eliminated.  Cant be a good thing for prices so this will likely have a negative impact on society.


----------



## S.J.B.

Canada - Clandestine drug lab found in Willoughby
Matthew Claxton
Langley Advance
April 24th, 2014



> Surrey RCMP drug section officers have arrested one man and are dismantling what they believe is a large scale ecstasy manufacturing lab in a Langley neighbourhood.
> 
> Officers with the Surrey and Langley RCMP, along with the regional Clandestine Lab unit, arrived armed with a search warrant on Thursday morning.
> 
> The site, in the 20600 block of 72nd Avenue, is an acreage with a number of outbuildings.
> 
> The site has been the subject of a Surrey investigation for several weeks, said Sgt. Dale Carr, spokesperson for the Surrey RCMP.
> 
> “This is one of the largest that we’ve run into,” in terms of drug labs, said Carr.



Read the full story here.

Looks like this will be on an upcoming episode of Drugs Inc.


----------



## S.J.B.

Tobacco smuggling between Canada-U.S. results in 25 arrests
CBC
April 30th, 2014



> Quebec provincial police, along with the RCMP and Canadian and U.S. border police services, have arrested 25 people, seized 18 guns and 10 vehicles as they work to dismantle a contraband tobacco ring linked to organized crime.
> 
> Four-hundred police officers executed search warrants and made arrests this morning on the island of Montreal and in Dundee, about 100 kilometres southwest of Montreal, near the border of the Akwesasne Mohawk reserve.
> 
> Police said the illegal network has links to the Mafia and aboriginal organized crime.



Read the full story here.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Boooo look at all that golden brown sunshine....so sad.


----------



## neversickanymore

Martin Scorsese’s nephew charged in heroin sting on Staten Island

Frank Scorsese, 39, was arrested Wednesday for allegedly selling drugs three times to undercover NYPD officers. His boss, John Santillo, 55, and Santillo’s wife, Lori, 57, were also busted.

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...usted-dealing-heroin-source-article-1.1775686


----------



## neversickanymore

ROCHESTER, N.Y. (AP) — An investigation dubbed “Operation Crazy Train” has led to the dismantling of two major drug rings and charges against 32 people responsible for funneling cocaine and heroin into western New York, state officials said Thursday.

The 13-month joint investigation of drug activity in Rochester and Buffalo included the seizure of nearly $1 million worth of heroin, several hundred thousand dollars’ worth of cocaine as well as cash.

“Heroin has become one of the deadliest forces attacking communities across New York and the country,” Attorney General Eric Schneiderman said in announcing the indictments with State Police Superintendent Joseph D’Amico.

Those indicted include 19 people from Rochester, seven from Buffalo, two from New York City and one from Jamestown. They, along with two Massachusetts men and one from Pennsylvania, face charges in Monroe County Court of possessing and distributing drugs.

The suspects were arrested after hundreds of hours of wiretaps and surveillance culminated in a series of overnight raids.

“The arrests of these individuals today will have a significant impact on the heroin and drug trade in western New York,” D’Amico said.

Authorities say suspects brought in drugs from New York City, Massachusetts, Pennsylvania, the Dominican Republic and Puerto Rico. Some of the seized drugs were found in an end table with a false bottom, the side-view mirrors of vehicles and a secret compartment in a backpack.

Those charged are:
JEFFREY ACEVEDO – Buffalo, NY
ELIGIO ADAMES – Rochester, NY
JERRY ALVAREZ – Buffalo, NY
JOSE ALVAREZ – Rochester, NY
EDWIN CRUZ- Buffalo, NY
JASON FIGUEROA – Rochester, NY
JOSE GAUTIER – Buffalo, NY
CHRISTIAN GONZALEZ – Rochester, NY
RANDELL GONZALEZ – Greece, NY
ANTWAN HINES – Rochester, NY
MERCEDES HUGHES – Buffalo, NY
ROBERT JACKSON – Buffalo, NY
PHILLIP LAGARES – Rochester, NY
EDDISON LANTIGUA – Queens, NY
NELSON MARCIAL – Rochester, NY
CARLOS MARTINEZ – Buffalo, NY
LUIS MARTINEZ – Rochester, NY
FRANCIS MEDINA-TORRES – Lawrence, MA
ANGEL L. MELENDEZ – Rochester, NY
BRYAN MOORE – Jamestown, NY
JOMIAN OLIVO-PEREZ – Rochester, NY
JAKELINE ORTIZ – Rochester, NY
VICTOR OYOLA, a/k/a JOSE GOMEZ PRICE – Lawrence, MA
MARTHA PADUA – Rochester, NY
REINALDO RODRIGUEZ – Rochester, NY
SANTOS RODRIGUEZ – Rochester, NY
JOSE ROMAN – Rochester, NY
NYDIA ROMERO – Rochester, NY
FRANKLIN SUERO-PENA – Lehigh, PA
TOMAS SUERO – Bronx, NY
RICARDO VAZQUEZ – Rochester, NY
WILLIAM J. VAZQUEZ – Rochester, NY

http://wivb.com/2014/05/01/32-charged-as-part-of-new-york-drug-operations/


----------



## neversickanymore

*Five arrested in €5.4m drugs bust in superstore car park*

Gardai have seized a massive haul of herbal cannabis in the car park of the Ikea superstore on the northside of Dublin.


Officers from the national drugs unit recovered the drugs, with a street value of around €5.4m, after they intercepted what they believed to be a handover of the shipment in the car park.

It brings the total amount of drugs seized by gardai to more than €16.5m in the past month.

The latest seizure follows a big intelligence gathering operation mounted by the national unit into the activities of a south county Dublin gang with overseas contacts.

The officers were backed up by detectives from the organised crime unit in yesterday afternoon's swoop on the suspects at the Ikea park in Ballymun. Four men were arrested, one from Tallaght, a Dutch national and two Asians, along with a woman from Wexford, and they were taken for questioning to Ballymun and Finglas stations. Under the anti-drug trafficking legislation, they can be held without charge for up to seven days.

Gardai had a van under surveillance at the Ikea car park, the van was driven away to an industrial unit on an estate in Finglas, before being driven back to Ikea.

As the van left again with the car, both vehicles were intercepted by armed gardai, and the drugs were seized. Shortly afterwards a woman was arrested near the Ikea car park.

Officers said last night they were satisfied that the seizure had dealt a significant financial blow to the gang, who had imported the shipment for distribution in the Dublin market.

It follows another major drugs seizure on April 17, when members of the national unit recovered heroin, cocaine, cannabis and ecstasy, worth around €5.3m, in counties Dublin and Meath.

Hauls of drugs were found in storage depots in Navan and Finglas and two other locations in the capital while six guns, including a Steyr machine gun, were also confiscated.

That shipment also had a significant overseas connection and was linked back by gardai to associates of Ireland's biggest criminal, Christy Kinahan, who is currently based in Spain.

The six guns were located in special compartments hidden within a number of vehicles also seized by the officers. A large quantity of ammunition was also found. The operation was the culmination of months of surveillance intelligence gathering by gardai.

Earlier this week, Interim Garda Commissioner Noirin O'Sullivan described the seizures as proof of the garda determination to focus on drugs and organised crime.

http://www.independent.ie/irish-new...ugs-bust-in-superstore-car-park-30240615.html


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Steyr Aug is a pretty sweet bullpup gun esp of it really was auto. But that's a pretty big haul for such a small place.


----------



## legalizeall

i just love how the cops inflate the worth of the drugs. Wholesale and retail are two different beasts of the biz. but looks better for the media and the normies out there to have an inflated drug number ya?


----------



## PANDAmonium

Just heard this on NPR today.  Link to article: http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/07/justice/dea-synthetic-drug-busts/

*Busts across U.S. target synthetic drug makers, sellers*

(CNN) -- More than 150 people were arrested in a four-month nationwide roundup of alleged sellers and makers of synthetic drugs, substances that authorities say can be more dangerous than the drugs they mimic, the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration said Wednesday.

Federal, state and local agencies collaborated on the arrests, targeting drugs such as synthetic marijuana -- often sold online and labeled as incense to hide its purpose -- and hallucinogens and stimulants sold under the guise of "bath salts" or "plant food," the DEA said.

Authorities seized hundreds of thousands of synthetic drug packages and more than $20 million in cash and assets in the 29-state, January-to-May roundup, which the DEA said was the second phase of an operation called Project Synergy.

"Many who manufacture, distribute and sell these dangerous synthetic drugs found out first hand today that DEA will target, find and prosecute those who have committed these crimes," DEA Administrator Michele Leonhart said, adding the agency was targeting those "who are all too willing to experiment on our children and young adults."

Synthetic drugs are a wide range of chemical products with ever-changing -- and often dangerous -- ingredients. Synthetic marijuana, for example, can be plant material treated with psychoactive compounds that mimic marijuana's active ingredient.

Authorities and researchers have said synthetic drugs are particularly dangerous because their ingredients can be particularly potent and haven't been tested for safety. Users of bath salts sometimes have violent episodes, extreme paranoia and disorientation, the DEA says.

In the roundup's first phase, authorities arrested more than 227 people from December 2012 to June 2013, the DEA said.


----------



## poledriver

*Son uses father as unsuspecting drug mule to cart $13m meth oil*

Sworn Ibrahim family enemy Alex Macris helped to save his father from life in prison after admitting he used him as an unsuspecting drug mule to transport $13 million worth of methamphetamine oil in jerry cans, a court has heard.

Police arrested Stelios Macris, 75, after they found 50 kilograms of meth oil in the boot of his Ford Falcon station wagon and the spare bedroom of his central coast property in 2011.

But a court acquitted Mr Macris on Thursday after his son told the court he had “duped” his father into moving the drugs.

In giving his evidence, Alex Macris said it was “low, dog act” getting his father to cart the drugs, but did so because he never dreamt  police would pull him over.

Despite confessing the drugs were his, he will not face prosecution.

The court gave him a certificate granting him immunity from prosecution on the grounds that the evidence he gave was likely to incriminate himself.

Alex Macris married chicken and racing heiress Jessica Ingham in a lavish $500,000 wedding on Bennelong Lawn near the Opera House last year. His father was allowed to attend after his mother, Roula, posted $2 million bail. 

A Sydney society family, the Inghams made their fortune through a successful horse racing operation and a poultry empire which they offloaded for $880 million in 2013. They were last valued on the BRW Rich List as having a wealth exceeding $1.1 billion.

Alex Macris is also the brother of nightclub owner John Macris - a man Michael Ibrahim was accused of conspiring to murder in 2009. A jury later acquitted Mr Ibrahim and family associate Rodney Atkinson.

In August 2011, a police informant tipped off the force’s Middle Eastern organised crime squad. Police were told Alex Macris was in possession of a large amount of methamphetamine oil and that he or an associate would be moving it from the central coast and Sydney.

Gosford District Court heard this week that detectives pulled over Stelios Macris on the F3 near Brooklyn on August 2.

In the boot of his car they found three metal drums filled with 26 kilograms of meth oil. The retiree claimed he thought it was petrol.

After police arrested the Mosman man they then searched his Phegans Bay property, where they found another three plastic containers and a metal drum containing a further 24 kilograms of the oil.

The oil can be used to make the crystallised form of methamphetamine, or the drug known as ice.

The trial before Judge Roy Ellis this week heard evidence that Stelios drove to the central coast to do repairs to one of his investment properties.

Alex learnt  of the trip and asked his father to bring back three jerry cans he had been storing in the family's Phegans Bay property.

Detective Inspector Angelo Memmolo told the court the person who tipped off police about the drugs never mentioned the name Stelios Macris.

Solicitor Kiki Kyriacou, who was acting for barrister John Korn, said  Stelios Macris had acquired his wealth through legal means and hard work.

“The evidence of Inspector Memmolo was that Mr Macris had never been mentioned by name, nor description by the source of the information to police,” Mr Kyriacou said.

“Mr Macris has never been mentioned to be involved in any way shape or form in the drug trade, nor any businesses as alleged against his sons,” he said.

Judge Ellis said there was not sufficient evidence to prove the accused knew the contents of the containers were illegal.

He found him not guilty of all four charges relating to the commercial supply of a prohibited drug.

At the time of the haul, Detective Superintendent Deb Wallace said the operation had a huge impact on a criminal network.

"We would allege that when you take 50 kilograms of ice, technically, off the street, it has a huge dent in any criminal organisation," she said. "And we would suggest that no one operates alone in these matters." 

Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/son-uses-...3m-meth-oil-20140510-zr8pq.html#ixzz31Lu2OavN


----------



## neversickanymore

Wow.. all that found and no prosecution.. that amazing news.. almost to good to be true.


----------



## Transform

One rule for the rich...


----------



## poledriver

*Strange bedfellows arrested in massive crackdown on Sydney's underworld*

They had been running small businesses - barber shops, service stations, cafes and the like - across Sydney with modest success, yet were living luxurious lifestyles with multimillion-dollar homes, flashy cars and racing boats.

But, over the past two years, police have arrested 30 players in Sydney's drug market, picking them off almost one by one, in one of the longest and most successful crackdowns on organised crime in the city.

It has revealed a series of unlikely bedfellows working together in Sydney's organised crime networks, allegedly to import and distribute all sorts of drugs; from opium and heroin from Iran, to MDA and ice from parts of Asia, and cocaine from South America.

These discreet businessmen were allegedly working with members of established bikie gangs.

There is evidence of Middle Eastern crime figures allegedly doing deals with a senior member of the Bra Boys.

Senior police sources say some of those arrested in the two-year operation named Strike Force Taipan, which concluded with the final two arrests at the side of the road at Flemington early on Thursday, have been in their sights for decades.

Some of those arrested were well established in Sydney's underworld and, until now, untouched.

“The investigators involved in Strike Force Taipan have been relentless in their pursuit of some of the most serious and well organised criminals in NSW,” Deputy Commissioner Nick Kaldas said.

The first arrests occurred in February 2012 when Iranian-born Australian Mohammad Dashti, 43, walked into a storage unit on Sydney's north shore that housed several pallets of fruit juice boxes.

Waiting police were more interested in the fact the juice containers hid 47.5 kilograms of "black tar" heroin, as well as almost 2.2 kilograms of brown heroin and 25.5 kilograms of ice - together worth more than $26 million on the streets.

The arrest of Dashti and his colleague Abbas Bayatpour, who have now both pleaded guilty in court to large-scale drug importation, led police to a network that crossed traditional criminal and ethnic boundaries.

Along with the Iranians, Italians, Chinese and Greeks were arrested. Among the 30 are associates of the Hells Angels and the Rebels.

Commander of the Organised Crime Squad, Detective Superintendent Scott Cook said the connections were often formed through social networks. 

"The largest and most influential organised criminals are no longer working in silos along geographic or ethnic lines, rather they are working across numerous markets with an expansive and multi-faceted network of criminal contacts," Detective Superintendent Scott Cook, said,

“The investigation by Strike Force Taipan, which has resulted in the arrests of people from a whole range of different backgrounds, reaffirms that point."

Many of the 30 were operating what appeared to be legitimate businesses in suburbs across Sydney, allegedly using their existing company structures as a front to carry out deals with each other and to launder the drug money or send it overseas. 

Detective Superintendent Cook said police would be looking at the accountants and lawyers who might have assisted these alleged criminals in hiding their illegal businesses, their cash and their assets.

Detective Superintendent Cook said many of those arrested were not the "usual criminal types". They lived in well-to-do areas, sent their children to top schools and were well dressed.

They weren't the ones engaging in the petty low-level gun violence that has occurred through much of Sydney's west and south-west in the past two years, he said.

Along with $155 million in illicit drugs, detectives from Strike Force Taipan have also sezied almost $2.3 million in assets - including an $800,000 high-performance speedboat from Northmead in Sydney's north-west.

While the investigation began more than two years ago, 16 of the arrests have occured since March 1, since the establishment of the Organised Crime Squad.

Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/strange-b...-underworld-20140515-zrdh7.html#ixzz31pCy1aju


----------



## S.J.B.

The Bra Boys?  Cute name.


----------



## poledriver

^ lol, it's because of the area they hang out/live in called Maroubra, which is in Sydney. Incase you didn't know. Nothing to do with female Bras haha. They are a bunch of surfers who get involved with this and that apparently


----------



## mattnotrik

So liquid cocaine smuggling has always been used, looks like more on a national scale though. I have been told before it has been smuggled in this method as the smell is different as when it comes in powder, less of a "strong kick". Anyway:



> Argentina says it has foiled a plan to produce and ship liquid cocaine to the United States and Europe.
> 
> At least eight people are suspected of having sent two tonnes of the drug, mixed with insulating oil inside large transformers, to Mexico.
> 
> A Mexican chemist and several Argentine police officers are among the arrested, Argentine Security Minister Sergio Berni told reporters.
> 
> It was the second seizure of liquid cocaine in Argentina this year.
> 
> Police suspect this type of trafficking is on the rise, the Argentine media reported.
> 
> In February, liquid cocaine was found hidden in a tanker lorry.
> 
> Not afraid'
> The transformers made it through customs controls in Argentina and in Mexico, Mr Berni said.
> 
> But on closer inspection, a team of Argentine investigators who had been on the gang's trail since 2012 found the drugs.
> 
> The shipment, seized in the Yucatan Peninsula two weeks ago, would have reportedly have a street value of $40m (£24m).
> 
> From Mexico, the drugs would allegedly be smuggled into the US and Europe.
> 
> The authorities also seized computers, weapons and cash, Mr Berni told a news conference in Buenos Aires.
> 
> "The important thing is to investigate, to not be afraid, to show courage like this judge did," Mr Berni praised the investigating judge in charge of the case, Sandra Arroyo Salgado.
> 
> On 22 April, a Mexican chemist was arrested in the Buenos Aires district of Belgrano after a shootout with the police.
> 
> Mr Berni said Cesar Cornejo travelled to Argentina after his partners – most of them serving and former policemen – procured enough cocaine in other South American countries.
> 
> The drug was then mixed with insulating oil and hidden in transformers.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-27451782


----------



## poledriver

^ Interesting how in the article they talk of liquid cocaine in huge amounts and then the 3 pictures they use are all of guns laid on a table...?


----------



## S.J.B.

I always wonder what exactly the media means when they talk about "liquid cocaine" or "liquid meth."  In this case they state the cocaine was mixed with "insulating oil..." what the hell is that?  Some solvent that they dissolved the cocaine freebase in?


----------



## Burnt Offerings

poledriver said:


> ^ lol, it's because of the area they hang out/live in called Maroubra, which is in Sydney. Incase you didn't know. Nothing to do with female Bras haha. They are a bunch of surfers who get involved with this and that apparently



Didn't they make their name partially through assaulting heroin dealers in their area of Sydney? Pretty ironic that some of them would be involved in the drug trade in some way, although not unexpected.


----------



## mattnotrik

S.J.B. said:


> I always wonder what exactly the media means when they talk about "liquid cocaine" or "liquid meth."  In this case they state the cocaine was mixed with "insulating oil..." what the hell is that?  Some solvent that they dissolved the cocaine freebase in?



Basically, yeah. Coke mixes really easy, it is often smuggled in alcohol etc

Was a case a few years ago someone was given a bottle of whisky as a present to take home, they got home had a glass, had a heart attack and died it was concentrated cocaine, few days preceeding his death his friends thought they would have a drink in his memory, they drank from the same bottle but survived and soon realised what it that killed him


----------



## poledriver

Burnt Offerings said:


> Didn't they make their name partially through assaulting heroin dealers in their area of Sydney? Pretty ironic that some of them would be involved in the drug trade in some way, although not unexpected.



Possibly, I'm really not sure If I know the origins of their 'gang'. There was some doco I watched on it ages ago, cant recall the name.


----------



## mattnotrik

> Colombian police have seized 2,350 kilograms of cocaine hidden inside just one boat.
> Authorities laid out their haul - for the cameras in a bid to reinforce their determination to crack down on illicit drugs in the South American country, which was long the world's leading cocaine producer.
> The cocaine has a street value of $125 million - a considerable mark-up as according to figures provided by the police, a kilogram of cocaine can be purchased for $2,200 in the jungles in Colombia.
> Colombian police have already seized over 29 tons of drugs this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In April they intercepted seven tons of cocaine headed to the Dutch port of Rotterdam in one of the biggest such busts in years.
> On Friday Colombia's government and the main rebel group in the country announced an agreement to jointly combat illicit drugs.
> 
> 
> Under the accord, the Revolutionary Armed Forces of Colombia, known as the FARC, agreed to divorce itself completely from the drug trade.
> DEA and Colombian authorities have said that some FARC fronts are involved in the production and sales of drugs to Mexican and Colombian traffickers and through Venezuelan intermediaries.
> In the past, the FARC had denied any involvement in trafficking, claiming it only taxes producers. Peru recently overtook Colombia in cultivation of coca, the crop used to produce cocaine.
> 'What we have agreed upon recognizes that in order to set the bases for a stable and lasting peace in Colombia it is necessary to find a definitive solution to the problem of illicit drugs,' said statement from the talks read at a news conference in Havana.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...isplay-massive-haul-seized-just-ONE-boat.html


----------



## poledriver

Wow !!!


----------



## poledriver

*Media Release: UK man attempts to import MDMA in bath salts*











This is a joint media release with Australian Customs and Border Protection Service.

A 29-year-old United Kingdom man has been caught attempting to import over two kilograms of MDMA (ecstasy) in bath salts.

Australian Customs and Border Protection (ACBPS) officers stopped the man for a baggage examination when he arrived at Sydney Airport on a flight from Abu Dhabi yesterday (29 May 2014).

During the examination, officers found five tins of bath salts in the man's luggage which contained a brown crystallised substance. Initial testing of the substance returned a positive result for MDMA.

ACBPS Regional Commander NSW, Tim Fitzgerald, said the drug concealment was particularly elaborate and showed the lengths people go to in order to smuggle drugs into Australia.

"Stopping drugs at the border is of the highest priority and ACBPS officers are always alert to people trying to illegally import drugs, no matter the concealment," Mr Fitzgerald said.

The man was referred to the Australian Federal Police who charged him with importing a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug contrary to section 307.1 of the Criminal Code Act 1995.

AFP Sydney Airport Police Commander Wayne Buchhorn said Australian authorities remain vigilant to prevent this and other dangerous substances from entering the country.

"People bringing these drugs into Australia can be as creative as they like with their concealment, but the AFP and its partner agencies have a track record of identifying and adapting to trends, leading to arrests and disruptions," Commander Buchhorn said.

The man will appear before the Sydney Central Local Court today (30 May 2014).

Further forensic testing will be undertaken to confirm the exact weight and purity of the substance.

The maximum penalty for this offence is life imprisonment.






http://www.afp.gov.au/media-centre/...an-attempts-to-import-mdma-in-bath-salts.aspx


----------



## S.J.B.

Greece makes record heroin bust, arrests tanker crew
Renee Maltezou
Reuters
June 22nd, 2014



> Greek coastguards said on Sunday they had discovered a record two-tonne haul of heroin and arrested 11 crew from a Togo-flagged tanker that they suspected had brought it into the country.
> 
> Officers working with U.S Drug Enforcement Administration seized 987 kg of the drug on Sunday, the coastguard said without going into details on where it was found.
> 
> Another 1,133 kg was discovered during a raid on a warehouse near Athens last week, it added.



Read the full story here.

Why is the DEA in Greece anyway?

Shit, now that I look into it, those bastards have two offices here in Canada!


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

The fucking dea is everywhere around the world.


----------



## poledriver

I havent heard of them here (I dont think?)


----------



## S.J.B.

poledriver said:


> I havent heard of them here (I dont think?)



Unfortunately, they've got an office in Canberra.


----------



## poledriver

Damn. They never seem to be in the news here, it's always the 'AFP' and 'customs' etc... I wonder if they actually do anything.


----------



## casual1

Some agents are based in Pine Gap, Alice Springs - intercepting all the global communications.  Not necessarily chasing just Australian based drug crime.


----------



## bit_pattern

Fuck me - that MDMA look like the bizzo



> the drug concealment was particularly elaborate and showed the lengths people go to in order to smuggle drugs into Australia.



Doesn't look particularly elaborate to me. In fact it looks incredibly stupid. Who's going to be bringing in kgs of "bath salts" in their luggage?


----------



## poledriver

Yeah, 2 kg's  I wonder how much that'd be worth in real terms, not some jacked up end user price per gram.


----------



## poledriver

> Woman carries cannabis chocs for kids in Coffs rave sting








A WOMAN allegedly detected carrying chocolates laced with cannabis was among those detained by police in a major drug operation carried out west of Coffs Harbour on Saturday.

When questioned by drug squad officers stopping traffic on Friday Creek Road, the woman said she was delivering the items to her children who were attending an unauthorised rave party.

Operation Borasca was delivered as a surprise but has been planned for some time after intelligence revealed tickets were being sold to the rave party over the internet.

It's believed at least 1000 people had purchased tickets with organisers expecting to reap at least $50,000.

Coffs-Clarence Local Area Command crime manager, Detective Inspector Darren Jameson, said the operation began at 1pm after a morning briefing and two arrests were made almost immediately.

"Officers were set up with a breath testing station and drug detection dogs," he said.

"They quickly detected two 19-year-old males who it will be alleged were found carrying a large amount of drugs they intended to supply.

"Police have also seized many other small quantities of drugs.

"What is quite concerning is the level and amount of drugs detected and all of them of the hardcore or most illicit variety."

Among items seized were more than 100 deals of LSD soaked in sugar cubes.

A group of foreign backpackers when questioned said they had no illicit substances in their possession but when their vehicle was searched, police allegedly discovered drugs hidden in a teapot.

More than 1000 tests were carried out in the first four hours of the operation and police are expected to remain at the scene for most of the night.

http://www.coffscoastadvocate.com.a...cannabis-chocs-kids-coffs-rave-sting/2303291/


----------



## Masshole

poledriver said:


> Yeah, 2 kg's  I wonder how much that'd be worth in real terms, not some jacked up end user price per gram.



Between 40-60 grand.


----------



## S.J.B.

Damn, they just went to the rave and searched whoever they wanted?  Does that happen often in Australia?


----------



## poledriver

^ The cops set up in a road way that leads to the rave which was on private property, I havent heard if the party was allowed to go on, it just happened last night and its now 6 am. I didnt go.

But yeah they do stings like that sadly, not all the time, I went to one up around the same area a few yrs ago and the cops did the same thing but only in the morning when everyone was leaving. Took us ages to get out as cars were banked up for miles trying to get past.


----------



## poledriver

*NT Police make $100,000 meth, ecstasy bust after drugs allegedly fall out of woman's purse*






Police have made a $100,000 bust after drugs allegedly fell out of a woman's purse as she showed officers her licence.

Police say the woman was driving erratically when she was pulled over at Berrimah in Darwin on Saturday night.

When she showed officers her licence, a bag of drugs allegedly fell out of her purse.

Police say a search of the woman's car turned up more than $100,000 worth of methamphetamine and ecstasy, and more than $20,000 in cash.

The 33-year-old was arrested at the roadside and will face court on Tuesday.

The allegations against her include possession and supply of drugs, and driving under the influence of a dangerous drug.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-06-30/meth-ecstasy-bust-darwin-purse/5560330


----------



## S.J.B.

I really like the look of that Australian money!


----------



## poledriver

Police seize millions of dollars worth of 'Ice' and MDMA following clan lab closure - SCC Drug Squad

Friday, 04 July 2014 04:43:19 AM

Detectives from the Drug Squad have seized more than $15 million worth of illicit drugs, arrested two men and shut down a large clandestine laboratory following an operation in Sydney on Wednesday and Thursday (2 and 3 July 2014).

Earlier this year Drug Squad detectives formed Strike Force Finney to investigate the large scale manufacture and supply of prohibited drugs.

Shortly before 6pm on Wednesday (2 July 2014), detectives stopped a car in the north-western Sydney suburb of Box Hill. The two occupants of the car – a 35-year-old man from Bondi Beach and a 24-year-old Cranebrook man – were arrested, before police executed a warrant at a nearby property.

On the property, officers located a set-up consistent with a large scale clandestine laboratory. Of note, police located and seized one kilogram of crystal methylamphetamine (‘Ice), three litres of methylamphetamine oil, and in excess of 200 items that can be used in the manufacture of methylamphetamine and MDMA.

A short time later, detectives executed a second search warrant at an apartment in Bondi Beach, where they located 17 kilograms of what are believed to be MDMA tablets (approximately 70,000 tablets), 4 kilograms of what is believed MDMA powder, more than 4 kilograms of crystal methylamphetamine and a ballistics vest.

The total potential street value of the drugs seized – total 21 kilograms of MDMA (tablets and powder), five kilograms of crystal methylamphetamine and three litres of methylamphetamine oil – is approximately $15 million.

Both men were taken to Quakers Hill Police Station, where the Bondi Beach man was charged with:

- Two counts of manufacturing a large commercial quantity of a prohibited drug;

- Three counts of supplying a large commercial quantity of a prohibited drug;

- One count of supply commercial quantity of a prohibited drug; and,

- One count of supply indictable quantity of a prohibited drug.

The Cranebrook man was charged with:

- Two counts of manufacturing a large commercial quantity of a prohibited drug.

Both men were refused police bail and appeared in Parramatta Local Court yesterday (Thursday 3 July 2014), where they were again refused bail to next appear in Central Local Court on 28 August 2014.

Police are today (Friday 4 July 2014) continuing to process the site of the clandestine laboratory in Box Hill.

The number of clan labs shut down by police in NSW during 2014 now totals 44.

The Commander of the SCC Drug Squad, Detective Superintendent Tony Cooke, commended Strike Force Finney detectives for their outstanding work.

“The police managing this investigation have been working around the clock,” Detective Superintendent Cook said.

“That hard work has now been rewarded with a significant quantity of drugs not making it to the street.

“We will continue to do everything we can to stop illicit drug syndicates profiting at the community's loss but members of the public need to continue playing their part too.

“If you know or suspect a property is being used to manufacture or distribute illicit drugs, please do the right thing and contact Crime Stoppers.

“You may not know it at the time, but that one call could result in the seizure of kilograms of drugs, and end up saving many lives.”

http://www.police.nsw.gov.au/news/l...vdi5hdSUyRm1lZGlhJTJGMzkwMDQuaHRtbCZhbGw9MQ==


----------



## neversickanymore

neversickanymore said:


> *Australian polices sieze $160 million worth of meth*
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australian Meth Bust
> Australian Federal Police and Customs officers (L) speak at a press conference after Australian authorities found Aus$180 million (US$162 million) of methamphetamine (R) stashed in a consignment of kayaks from China, in Sydney on February 12, 2014. Four Taiwanese nationals were arrested afte the 183-kilogramme (402-pound) haul was discovered during a joint Australian Federal Police and Customs and Border Protection Service operation at Sydney's container port. AFP PHOTO / William WEST (Photo credit should read WILLIAM WEST/AFP/Getty Images)
> 
> 
> SYDNEY (AP) - Australian police seized about 180 million Australian dollars ($162 million) worth of methamphetamine hidden inside kayaks shipped from China, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> Five people were arrested in Sydney on Tuesday after customs officials discovered 183 kilograms (403 pounds) of meth last week while inspecting a shipment of kayaks from China, the Australian Federal Police said. Nineteen of 27 kayaks in the shipment had bags of meth stuffed inside the watertight areas of the boats, said Tim Fitzgerald, regional director for the Australian Customs and Border Protection Service.
> 
> Four of the five people arrested are from Taiwan, and one is from Sydney. Two were charged with attempting to import drugs, and the others were charged with possessing a commercial quantity of drugs. They each face a maximum of life in prison if convicted.
> 
> Australian officials have made a series of major drug busts in recent months. In October, police seized about AU$200 million worth of meth hidden in the tires of a truck shipped from China.
> 
> http://www.aol.com/article/2014/02/...illion-worth-of-meth/20828292/#!slide=2203122



*Taiwanese face lengthy jail time for Australian drugs charges*
Sydney (AFP) - Six Taiwanese men are facing life sentences after being charged with importing Aus$42 million ($39 million) worth of methamphetamine into Australia, authorities said Sunday.

The men were due to face a Sydney court on Sunday and could also receive fines of more than Aus$1 million if convicted of importing 50 kilogrammes (110 pounds) of the illegal drug, Australian Federal Police said in a statement.

Customs officials said they started their investigations when they inspected a consignment from China labelled as a "boiler" last month and found a "white crystalline substance" in it.

The substance was revealed after tests to be methamphetamine, police said.

The men, aged between 27 and 46, were arrested Saturday after they allegedly picked up the consignment in western Sydney and took its contents to a hotel.

They were charged with the importation and the attempted possession of a commercial quantity of a border-controlled drug.

The federal police's crime operations manager Jennifer Hurst said the arrests should send a "strong signal to those wishing to import and distribute illicit drugs that it is not worth it".

Four Taiwanese nationals and one Australian were charged in February after police seized Aus$180 million worth of methamphetamine stashed in a consignment of kayaks from China.

http://news.yahoo.com/taiwanese-face-lengthy-jail-time-australian-drugs-charges-045348965.html


----------



## poledriver

> 50kg of methamphetamine (with a street value of approximately $42 million)



Meth is worth nearly 1 mill a kg? 

Still, 50 kg is alot of meth, but they wont do 'life', maybe 20 odd years, but chances to appeal and stuff. 



> AFP Manager Crime Operations, Commander Jennifer Hurst said that these arrests should send a strong signal to those wishing to import and distribute illicit drugs that it is not worth it.



But it seems it kind of is worth it for people who wish to try or are in that business, as meth is expensive here and there are lots of users and the sentences are alot less than alot of other places, especially asian countries.  

http://www.afp.gov.au/media-centre/...amphetamine intercepted six men arrested.aspx


----------



## oldirtybizza

poledriver said:


> Meth is worth nearly 1 mill a kg?



It would be if every single point was sold individually at the most expensive street price, for once an article actually has a $ figure that is at least somewhat based on reality.
Aus should be a poster child for Drug reform since despite strict customs and RIDICULOUS prices for illicit drugs it apparently has the highest per capita % of drug users .


----------



## neversickanymore

oldirtybizza said:


> Aus should be a poster child for Drug reform since despite strict customs and RIDICULOUS prices for illicit drugs it apparently has the highest per capita % of drug users .


 qft.. very wise you are bizza.


----------



## poledriver

oldirtybizza said:


> It would be if every single point was sold individually at the most expensive street price, for once an article actually has a $ figure that is at least somewhat based on reality.
> Aus should be a poster child for Drug reform since despite strict customs and RIDICULOUS prices for illicit drugs it apparently has the highest per capita % of drug users .




Yeah, but then you get amounts like this from a few years ago -



> Federal police have shattered the Australian arm of an international crime network, seizing nearly a quarter of a tonne of the drug ice in a record bust.
> In a string of raids carried out by the Australian Federal Police (AFP) in Sydney and Perth, 239kg of methamphetamine - or ice - worth $50 million was seized in the biggest bust of its kind the nation has seen.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/ice-drug-bust-worth-50m-police-20110505-1e9hp.html#ixzz36lOolLdp


----------



## mattnotrik

Following up from the 220kg Ketamine bust in Manchester, England Officers swooped to seize the players behind the operations in what thought was to also include a "£300m drugs import conspiracy into the Uk" Arrested on Class A, B and C charges.

225kg Ketamine








http://www.merseyside.police.uk/new...d-by-titan-following-m6-motorway-seizure.aspx

Follow up Raids.



> Seven people have been charged following an investigation into a £300m conspiracy to supply drugs across the north west.
> 
> The five men and two women are due to appear before Manchester magistrates tomorrow (Friday) charged with conspiracy to import or supply drugs.
> 
> It follows police raids across Greater Manchester on Wednesday.



http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...s/trafford-salford-300m-drugs-arrests-7369050


------------------------

Cannabis Hauls this week in Manchester also.

"£400,000" grow house raided

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...s/worsley-cannabis-farm-huge-cannabis-7405538






------------

Another "£500,000k" cannabis farm in a disused mill raid, Manchester.



> Police have uncovered a massive cannabis farm containing plants worth half a million pounds.
> 
> Four men were arrested when officers swooped on the marijuana factory in York Street Mill in Bury.
> 
> More than 2,500 cannabis plants with an estimated street value of £500,000 were recovered from the building, police said.



http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ws/bury-cannabis-farm-police-discover-7396952

------------------------------------------------------

"£150,000" cannabis seized in bakery, actually 15.5 Kilos in Manchester.



> Police have discovered cannabis worth £150,000 in a disused bakery.
> 
> Officers swooped on the former Croda Food Services in Oldham and found 15.5 kilos of the drug in vacuum-packed bags.
> 
> They seized 31 packets during the raid, at 5pm on Thursday evening.
> 
> The closed bakery, on Falcon Street south of Oldham town centre, was ‘a storage and distribution centre’ for cannabis dealers in the area, police said.



http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ews/croda-food-services-oldham-police-7407351


----------



## poledriver

*Drug-dealing great-grandparents narrowly avoid jail sentences*

TWO drug-dealing great-grandparents caught with more than one kilogram of cannabis have avoided jail because of their age and previously clean criminal record, a court has heard.

Denise and Alex Laczko were given community corrections orders in Bendigo Magistrates Court on Friday after pleading guilty to trafficking and possessing a drug of dependence.

The husband and wife duo, aged 74 and 62, would purchase two to three pounds of cannabis each fortnight and had been selling the drug to a small group of customers since for about nine months for $250 per ounce.

The pair was arrested in November last year after police found cannabis plants, a set of scales, and more than $27,000 in cash at their California Gully home.

Officers found 600 grams of cannabis in a cooler box, as well as numerous deal bags, foils and cigarettes containing the illicit drug in a rear bungalow.

Several days after their arrest, police also seized a car which had been used for completing drug deals.

Defence lawyer Serge Petrovich told the court his clients came before the court with no prior convictions, and were embarrassed and ashamed by their behaviour.

He said Mr Laczko began smoking cannabis to help deal with back pain sustained during a workplace injury in about 2003-4.

When the couple ran into financial difficulties, their drug dealer suggested they buy more cannabis and sell it to friends and colleagues to cover their costs, the court heard.

Mr Petrovich said what started as a modest endeavour soon escalated.

The court also heard the pair sold the drugs to earn enough money to renovate their dilapidated bathroom and sell the house.

In addition to the trafficking and possession charges, Mr Laczko pleaded guilty to cultivating and using a drug of dependence and dealing in suspected proceeds of crime.

Mrs Laczko also pleaded guilty to two counts of dealing in suspected proceeds of crime.

Magistrate David Faram said the offending was serious, significant and clearly motivated out of greed.

"This couple are absolutely the architects of their own circumstances," Mr Faram said.

As part of the two-year community corrections orders, he ordered the pair each complete 150 hours of unpaid work.

In sentencing, Mr Faram made it clear they had come very close to going to jail.

"I accept that your offending was naive and at best stupid, at worst it was criminal, and is criminal. There was a real commerciality about your offending," he said.

"There are thousands of people in our community who do it tough, there are thousands of people who wear the consequences of back injury and suffer pain, and live on pensions...most do not resort to criminal endeavours to supplement their income.

"Were you much younger than you both are today you would be going to jail."

Mr Faram also approved police applications to have the seized cash and car forfeited.

http://www.theherald.com.au/story/2...arents-narrowly-avoid-jail-sentences/?cs=2452


----------



## my3rdeye

This is very surprising to me as Craigslist here is always full of ads by people looking for drugs. I always assumed most if not all of these ads were cops looking for an easy bust. I never thought they were all legit ads from people actually looking for stuff. Like I can walk into a bar in this town where I know no one and get drugs in 10 minutes, who are all these people who have to resort to Craigslist? But since you don't see a story like this every other day, and they said it came from a tip not a random investigation, I have to assume the police are totally behind the game when it comes to finding people who sell drugs online. Actually everything I have ever read about them and drugs online seems they have been very slow to adapt. 


Edmonton man busted after selling drugs on Craigslist.

 CBC News Posted: Jul 11, 2014 11:21 AM MT Last Updated: Jul 11, 2014 1:50 PM MT	

Police have arrested an Edmonton man who was selling drugs online.

Police say the 33-year-old was using  Craigslist to find buyers and manage transactions.

On July 9, officers from an Alberta Law Enforcement Response Team (ALERT) visited the man’s home in southeast Edmonton after receiving a tip.

When they searched the residence, they say they found $16,000 worth of hashish, marijuana, MDMA, cocaine and prescription pills.

Mike Tucker with ALERT said more people may still be charged in relation to the case. 

"Any time we do an investigation related to drug activity there is going to be spin-off investigations, we're going to look at different angles," he said.

Tucker said the man did not appear to be affiliated with any organized crime group or any kind of drug trafficking ring, however. 

He is now facing 17 drug-related charges, and has been released on bail. He will be back in court on July 25.

This is the first time ALERT has conducted an investigation based upon online drug sales.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmon...d-after-selling-drugs-on-craigslist-1.2704249


----------



## neversickanymore

poledriver said:


> Magistrate David Faram said the offending was serious, significant and clearly motivated out of greed.


Not sure If greed is the right word, selling dangerous research chemical molly or truck loads of meth yeah, swinging a few zips of grass to fund some home improvements, no



poledriver said:


> Mr Faram also approved police applications to have the seized cash and car forfeited.


Which is a worse "crime".. stealing someones car and money or selling a few bags of grass.  Who are the real criminals and once again the people who create the black market end up making money from it.


----------



## neversickanymore

*Major drugs lord arrested as €500k of pills seized during raid*
Ken Foy
16/07/2014

A MAJOR Dublin drugs trafficker and his right-hand man were in garda custody last night after detectives seized almost €500,000 worth of ecstasy tablets when they raided a highly sophisticated pill-making factory.

In total, five people were being quizzed by gardai after the top-secret operation, which was led by the Garda National Drugs Unit.

Searches took place yesterday in the Tallaght, Inchicore and Crumlin areas of the capital with 45,000 ecstasy tablets being seized at the Hibernian Industrial estate at the Greenhills Road in Tallaght, along with pill-making machines.

It was the biggest ecstasy seizure in Ireland this year.

A senior source told the Herald: "It is very significant that the officers were able to find a pill-making machine when they raided the industrial unit - this was an extremely lucrative operation.

"Yesterday's raids followed a lengthy surveillance operation on a Tallaght criminal who has moved from being involved in serious armed robberies to large-scale drug dealing over the past five years."

The target of the operation was a 38-year-old career criminal who was previously busted with pill-making machines in a large cannabis grow house.

His trusted right-hand man, aged 40, who was also arrested yesterday, was also busted on a previous occasion with his business partner.

The younger man has links to veteran criminal Martin 'The Viper' Foley and he was previously jailed in relation to a bank robbery.

drone

A close relative of the drugs trafficker was one of the main organisers of a drone flight to smuggle drugs into Wheatfield Prison last month.

A package containing the drugs was attached by a rope to the four-bladed device as it hovered over the yard at the west Dublin prison.

It was initially believed that all the contraband was seized by officers, but it later emerged that a "sizeable amount" of drugs got into the jail.
- See more at: http://www.independent.ie/irish-new...uring-raid-30436211.html#sthash.GcENpQOw.dpuf


----------



## neversickanymore

*48m in ya ba seized in drugs bust* 

Published: 20 Jul 2014 at 21.23 

SONGKHLA — Police have arrested a man and seized 239,000 methamphetamine pills worth almost 48 million baht, the biggest haul in a single drugs bust in the southern region this year.  A provincial anti-drug searched a forest near an isolated shrimp farm in tambon Sating Mor of Singha Nakhon district on Sunday after receiving an intelligence report that a large amount of ya ba was hidden in the area.  The team later found the drugs hidden in a shack behind a house and arrested Tawatchai Promsatit, 29, who was inside. Mr Tawatchai allegedly confessed that he was hired by a man named Pradub Tharatako,... 

http://www.bangkokpost.com/most-recent/421471/b48m-in-ya-ba-seized-in-drugs-bust


----------



## rolodex propaganda

According to LPD Detective Kevin Smith, on Friday, June 20, Leitchfield police officers observed a vehicle sitting on the side of the off ramp located at the 107 mile marker on the westbound side of the Western Kentucky Parkway.

When officers approached the vehicle to see if the operator needed assistance, officers observed drug paraphernalia and other items in the vehicle, Smith said.

The operator of the vehicle, Carl Gedling, 25, of Brownsville, KY, was arrested and charged with Operating a Motor Vehicle Under the Influence of Alcohol or Drugs, 1st Offense; Possession of a Controlled Substance 1st Degree (Heroin); and Possession of Drug Paraphernalia.

According to an LPD arrest citation, Gedling allegedly was in possession of *0.01 gram of heroin, valued at $100*, at the time of his arrest.

http://gcnewsgazette.com/apps/pbcs....ory=news&lopenr=306289992&Ref=AR#.U9C6u1PLftI

I did not know one gram of dope is worth $10,000!


----------



## poledriver

*State Crime Command's Gang Squad charge three people after $400,000 of 'Ice' seized*

Police have charged three people following the seizure of $400,000 of methylamphetamines in the Sydney CBD yesterday.

Strike Force Carrs was formed in July 2014 to investigate the large commercial supply of prohibited drugs by an Asian crime syndicate.

The strike force was led by the State Crime Command’s Gang Squad with the assistance of the Australian Federal Police (AFP).

About 10am yesterday (Friday 25 July 2014), detectives arrested a 16-year-old girl and two men, aged 31, at premises in Pyrmont seizing 1.2kg of methylamphetamines (Ice).

A search warrant was also conducted at a unit in Rhodes where police allegedly located a further 500grams of methylamphetamines and cash.

Both men and the teenage girl were taken to Sydney City Police Station where they were charged with the large commercial supply of a prohibited drug.

The men were refused bail to appear in Parramatta Bail Court today while the teenage girl was also refused bail to appear in a children’s court today (Saturday 26 July 2014).

Investigations by Strike Force Carrs is continuing.

http://www.police.nsw.gov.au/news/l...vdi5hdSUyRm1lZGlhJTJGMzk1NTguaHRtbCZhbGw9MQ==


----------



## poledriver

*Media Release: Sweet Detection - over 5kg heroin found in chocolates*






A 41-year old man is scheduled to appear before Sydney Central Local Court today charged with importing heroin into Sydney Airport. 

Australian Customs and Border Protection Service (ACBPS) officers selected the New South Wales man for a baggage examination when he arrived on a flight from Singapore on Wednesday, 23 July 2014.

During the examination, ACBPS officers identified a bag within the man’s luggage labelled ‘candy’ that displayed inconstancies when x-rayed. Initial testing returned positive results for heroin.

The exact weight and purity of the heroin will be determined at a later date.

The man was handed over to the Australian Federal Police (AFP) who charged him with the importation of a commercial quantity of border controlled drugs, namely heroin, contrary to Section 307.1 of the Criminal Code Act (Cth) 1995.

ACBPS Regional Commander NSW, Tim Fitzgerald said this was a unique concealment, blatantly aimed to deceive authorities.

“This concealment was carefully thought out and planned, but certainly no match for our highly skilled and dedicated officers on the front line,” Mr Fitzgerald said.

Sydney Airport Police Commander, Darren Boyd-Skinner said the AFP will continue to work with ACBPS officers to stop these harmful drugs from reaching the streets and affecting our neighbourhoods and communities.

The maximum penalty for this offence is life imprisonment.






http://www.afp.gov.au/media-centre/... Release Sweet-Detection-over-5kg-heroin.aspx


----------



## poledriver

*Media Release: 40kg of methamphetamine seized and one man arrested*






This is a joint media release between the Australian Federal Police and the Australian Customs and Border Protection Service.

Australian Federal Police (AFP) and Australian Customs and Border Protection Service (ACBPS) have seized more than 40 kilograms of methamphetamine and arrested a Taiwanese national in a joint operation.

The operation began last month when ACBPS officers at the Sydney Container Examination Facility intercepted a shipment of LED down lights when they arrived from China.

Further examination of the shipment found that each LED light concealed one small package of methamphetamine each weighing 40 grams.

In total, approximately 40 kilograms of methamphetamine was intercepted. The matter was referred to the AFP for further investigation.

The total street value of the methamphetamine seized is approximately AUD$32 million.

AFP members conducted a controlled delivery yesterday (Monday 21 July) where the consignment was delivered to an address in Riverwood. Subsequently a 32-year-old Taiwanese male was arrested in Haymarket.

He will face court at the Sydney Magistrates Court later today (Tuesday 22 July) charged with attempting to possess a commercial quantity of an unlawfully imported border controlled drug, namely methamphetamine, contrary to subsection 307.5(1) by the virtue of section 11.1 of the Criminal Code Act (Cth.).

This crime carries a possible penalty of life imprisonment. 

Manager Crime Operations, Commander Jennifer Hurst, said this operation is an example of Australian law enforcement agencies cooperating effectively to target illicit drug importations.

ACBPS Regional Commander NSW, Tim Fitzgerald said this seizure was the result of the commitment and skill of Customs and Border Protection officers.

“This was an elaborate attempt to breach our border and deceive Australian authorities,” said Mr. Fitzgerald.

“This seizure is another great example of the work that our officers and our law enforcement partners do every day to maintain the integrity of our borders and to protect our community.”











http://www.afp.gov.au/media-centre/...hamphetamine-seized-and-one-man-arrested.aspx


----------



## poledriver

*Media Release: Two charged with drug and proceeds of crime offences*

Two Mexican nationals have been charged with drug possession and dealing in the proceeds of crime, following a joint investigation between the Australian Federal Police (AFP) and the Australian Crime Commission (ACC).

A 49-year-old man and a 32-year-old man were arrested in the Neutral Bay area on Friday night. They are scheduled to appear in Parramatta Local Court today (Saturday 26 July, 2014).

The operation began as a result of intelligence provided to the AFP by the ACC through its Eligo National Task Force, which is tracking illicit money flows via alternative remittance and informal value transfer systems.

On 25 July 2014, AFP members executed search warrants in Manly, Pennant Hills and Moore Park (NSW).

Several items were seized including approximately 30 kilograms of a substance believed to be crystal methamphetamine, approximately two million dollars in Australian currency suspected to be proceeds of crime and two firearms.

ACC National Manager Investigations Richard Grant said the two men were allegedly part of a Mexican cartel targeting Australia.

He said the drugs seized as part of the investigation represent 300,000 street deals of methamphetamine, and have a street value of up to $30million.

"This is a drug that is ruining lives, wrecking careers and pulling apart families," he said.

"The ACC and AFP are serious about removing these drugs from our streets, and we will continue to work together to stop organised crime groups from harming the Australian population."

AFP Manager Serious and Organised Crime Commander Scott Lee said the operation was a result of close cooperation and intelligence sharing between the AFP and the ACC.

"This joint-agency operation is testament to our combined determination to stopping criminals from profiting from the importation of drugs into Australia", Commander Lee said.

Both men were charged with the following offences:

Possessing a commercial quantity of border controlled drugs reasonably suspected of having been imported, contrary to section 307.8 of the Criminal Code Act 1995; and
Dealing in money reasonably suspected to be proceeds of crime, contrary to section 400.9 of the Criminal Code Act 1995.
The maximum penalty for these offences is life imprisonment.

Further forensic testing will confirm the exact weight and purity of the drugs seized during this operation.

Enquiries are continuing.

http://www.afp.gov.au/media-centre/...with-drug-and-proceeds-of-crime-offences.aspx


----------



## poledriver

*Heroin found in alcohol bottles at Sydney Aiport - Approximately 1.5kg of Heroin found in alcohol bottles at Sydney Aiport by ACBPS officers.*


----------



## S.J.B.

poledriver said:


> Two Mexican nationals have been charged with drug possession and dealing in the proceeds of crime, following a joint investigation between the Australian Federal Police (AFP) and the Australian Crime Commission (ACC).



I'm not surprised to see Mexican cartels trying to get a foothold in Australia.  It's got to be the most lucrative methamphetamine market in the world per capita.


----------



## neversickanymore

*Former police officer accused of attempting to transport drugs*
july 28, 2014










FAYETTE COUNTY, Texas -- A former police officer has been arrested and accused of trying to transport drugs, according to the Fayette County Sheriff's Office.

Sheriff's deputies were patrolling on Interstate 10 near Flatonia and stopped a vehicle traveling eastbound toward Houston on Friday afternoon. Deputies say the driver was acting "suspiciously," so they searched the vehicle and found a compartment in the backseat they suspect was used to conceal illegal substances as well as "numerous bundles" of marijuana in a box in the bed of the truck. Deputies say they found more than 100 pounds of marijuana.

Deputies identified the man as 30-year-old Eriberto Briceno of Rio Grande City, Texas. Deputies say Briceno had his law enforcement license and other law enforcement equipment including an officer nameplate, a holster and ammunition. The sheriff's office says Briceno was a police officer from 2010 to 2013 and worked for two different police agencies in the Rio Grande Valley.

Briceno is being held in the Fayette County Jail on a $100,000 bond. He is charged with felony possession of marijuana.

http://www.kvue.com/story/news/loca...ed-of-attempting-to-transport-drugs/13261261/


----------



## poledriver

*Arrests, 135kg meth seized in Victoria*

MORE than 135kg of crystal methylamphetamine or "ice" worth about $130 million, has been seized during raids in Melbourne.

THE stash was found packed into four suitcases in an inner-city apartment on Tuesday afternoon, in a joint operation between the Australian Federal Police (AFP) and the Australian Crime Commission (ACC).

Four Taiwanese nationals, aged 20 to 29, are due to front Melbourne Magistrates Court on Wednesday charged with a range of drug offences.

Police were still investigating if the drugs came from overseas or were manufactured in Australia, AFP commander Bruce Giles told reporters on Wednesday.

He said he could not yet comment on whether the drugs were linked to an outlaw motorcycle club.

Police believe the quantity of drugs seized would have equalled about 1.3 million street deals.

ACC national manager of investigations Richard Grant said the raids occurred after intelligence was provided through the Eligo national task force, which aims to quash money laundering.

"Crystal methylamphetamine is a nasty, insidious drug and it's considered the most dangerous illicit drug in operation today," he said.

http://www.news.com.au/national/bre...ized-in-victoria/story-e6frfku9-1227007077584

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Media Release: 135kg of crystal methylamphetamine seized in Victoria; four charged
Release Date: Wednesday, July 30 2014, 11:26 AM*

This is a joint media release between the Australian Federal Police and the Australian Crime Commission.

More than 135kg of crystal methylamphetamine (more commonly known as ICE) has been seized in a joint operation between the Australian Crime Commission (ACC) and the Australian Federal Police (AFP).

Four suitcases containing approximately 135 kilograms containing the crystal methylamphetamine was located in an apartment in inner-city Melbourne yesterday afternoon (29 July, 2014).

The estimated street value of the seizure is approximately $130 million AUD and estimated to represent approximately 1.3 million street deals.

Eligo National Task Force members executed search warrants across Victoria, arresting four male Taiwanese nationals. A 23-year-old, 29-year-old, 20-year-old and a 24-year-old have been charged with a range of drug related offences.

ACC National Manager of Investigations Richard Grant said intelligence was provided to the AFP through the ACC-led Eligo National Task Force, which tracks illicit money flows through alternative remittance and informal value transfer systems.

"Crystal methylamphetamine is a nasty, insidious drug and it’s considered the most dangerous illicit drug market in operation today," he said.

"This is a massive blow to the illicit drug trade in Australia. With continued cooperation between law enforcement on operations such as the Eligo National Task Force, we’ll continue to smash apart the illicit drugs."

AFP Manager Melbourne Office Commander Bruce Giles said that the operation is a testament to the collaborative work between law enforcement agencies to keep the community safe.

“Methamphetamine is a dangerous drug, and one that poses a very serious threat to the health and safety of our community,” Commander Giles said.

“The large quantity of the seizure and the extreme health risks associated with this drug makes it vital that we continue to target criminals who attempt to put these drugs on our streets.”

All four men will face the Melbourne Magistrates Court today (Wednesday 30 July), charged by the AFP with possessing commercial quantities of border controlled drugs or border controlled plants reasonably suspected of having been unlawfully imported, section 307.5 of the Criminal Code Act (Cth.) 1995.

Two of the men will also face additional drug trafficking charges.  

The maximum penalty for these offences is imprisonment for life.

http://www.afp.gov.au/media-centre/...hetamine-seized-in-Victoria-four-charged.aspx


----------



## neversickanymore

*State police find $2.4m in drugs in suitcase*
BY AMANDA CHRISTMAN 
August 5, 2014


State police at Hazleton found $2.4 million in drugs in a suitcase stashed in the vehicle of a Pittsburgh man Saturday morning.

When two troopers attempted to stop a speeding vehicle on Interstate 80 westbound around 5:25 a.m. in Dennison Twp., the driver put on a chase. Rashod R. Clark, 38, turned onto Route 309, ditched the car at a gas station and fled on foot. Troopers eventually caught him.

Mr. Clark, who had about $2,000 on him, said he was trafficking a “suitcase full of heroin,” troopers said.

The suitcase found in his vehicle’s trunk had 48 blocks of 50 bricks of suspected heroin. Each brick contained 50 individual bags.

The heroin has a market value of $20 per bag in Pittsburgh, Mr. Clark told troopers, leaving troopers to estimate the total value of the seized drugs at $2.4 million.

State police charged him with manufacture, delivery or possession with intent to deliver, among others.

He was jailed in lieu of $500,000 bail.

http://thetimes-tribune.com/news/state-police-find-2-4m-in-drugs-in-suitcase-1.1730815

.................................................................................................................................

How was Mr. Clark manufacturing herion?


----------



## poledriver

> State police charged him with manufacture, delivery or possession with intent to deliver, among others.



_or_... so he was doing the delivery and possession part of that and not the manufacture. I think?


----------



## neversickanymore

^ your totally right pole, kinda a large grouping in that charge.. its all made up by them anyway right.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

They get you on manufacture for making into smaller nags or repackaging it a certain way.


----------



## neversickanymore

$1.6 million in drugs seized at AZ borders in 6 daysAugust 15, 2014


----------



## poledriver

*Sophisticated drugs lab capable of producing 10,000 pills a day and weapons including a submachine gun found in Blacktown raids*






SEVERAL homes in Sydney’s west are being raided by the drug squad with officers discovering half a tonne of illicit substances as well as submachine gun.

Police say the raids were carried out early this morning and the operation is ongoing.

One of the homes is in Sullivan Street, Blacktown.

Five homes have been raided in the Blacktown area and three men have been arrested, the Seven Network says.

Officers are also raiding two storage units at Wentworthville.

A large sophisticated drug lab, which could produce 10,000 pills per day, was reportedly found in a garage at Blacktown.

Officers also located three firearms including a Mac 11 submachine gun with a silencer, a .338 calibre sniper rifle and an AR15 military style assault rifle.

Drugs found included 25 kilograms of MDP2P (a prohibited drug used in the manufacture of MDMA), and more than 10,000 MDMA pills.

A neighbour said the Lebanese-Australia family had lived at the Sullivan St home for more than 10 years and the couple, aged in their 40s, had several young children.

He said he was shocked to learn a suspected dug lab had been operating so close by.

“Christ. He’s just a normal; bloke. I am pretty shocked. He is a bloody good tiler,” he said.

Several firefighting crews were assisting police with large batches of chemical precursors being removed by forensic officers.






http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...-blacktown-raids/story-fni0cx12-1227029433339


----------



## poledriver

*Sydney lawyer to face court after being charged with dealing 'ice', GHB*






A Sydney lawyer has been charged with dealing the drugs "ice" and GHB, as well as dealing in the proceeds of crime.

Police say they arrested the 34-year-old man on Thursday at an office in Martin Place in Sydney's CBD.

The solicitor is expected to appear in court on Friday morning where he will also face charges of resisting arrest and possessing a prohibited weapon.

Police allege undercover officers bought 500 millilitres of gamma-hydroxybutyrate (GHB), or "fantasy", and 13.8 grams of methylamphetamine, or "ice", from the man on a number of occasions between late July and mid-August this year.

Investigators say he was in possession of three grams of ice, an ice pipe, scales, numerous resealable plastic bags, and a large amount of cash when they arrested him on Thursday.

They also searched his Newtown home, in Sydney's inner west, where they allege they found a stun gun and 700 millilitres of a liquid thought to be GHB.

As part of the same investigation, police searched a Kings Cross unit where they say they found 40 grams of cocaine, 10 grams of ice, 350 MDMA capsules, 10 grams of ecstasy and a large amount of cash.

At the unit, they arrested a 25-year-old man from Macquarie Park and later charged him with supplying a prohibited drug, among other charges.

Both are expected to appear in Central Local Court on Friday.


Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/sydney-la...ng-ice-ghb-20140821-106zqt.html#ixzz3B3g9fIgn


----------



## neversickanymore

*Ecuador seizes 7.8 tons of liquid drugs bound for Spain*
QUITO: Ecuador authorities seized 7.8 tons of liquid drugs, likely a form of cocaine, disguised as "disinfectant" due to be shipped to Spain, authorities said Saturday.

The operation on Friday in the port city of Guayaquil, in south-eastern Ecuador, also netted three arrests, including one foreigner, who were ordered jailed, said the prosecutor's office in a post to their Twitter page.

The liquid, which authorities said was liquid cocaine hydrochloride, was declared to authorities as a shipment of disinfectant, prompting the suspicion of police.

"A company making its first export declared 7,000 liters of disinfectant, which it said was bound for Valencia, Spain," said Interior Minister Jose Serrano.

"This amount called the attention of police personnel, who opened the container to verify the product," and found the drugs, he said.

So far this year, authorities have seized 38 tons of drugs, mostly cocaine, Ecuador said.

Drug cartels, including Mexico's Sinaloa and others from Colombia, hire bands to transport the drugs from the border to the coast for shipment.


----------



## neversickanymore

*Are drug smugglers getting more creative? Latest bust finds coke in tamales*
Aug. 25, 2014 10:51am	Pete Kasperowicz

U.S. border agents over the last few weeks have thwarted some very creative attempts to sneak drugs into the country, including by hiding drugs in food and children’s toys.

On Friday, U.S. Customs and Border Protection announced it found seven ounces of cocaine hiding inside tamales.

CBP agents selected a 46-year-old El Salvadoran man for drug screening, and in his luggage, they found a box containing 200 tamales. CBP said none of the tamales were disclosed by the man.

“Upon closer examination, officers found nine separate bags containing a white substance stuffed within some of the tamales,” CBP said. “The substance tested positive for cocaine.”

CBP said the traveler was turned over to the Houston Police Department.

On Thursday, U.S. Border Patrol agents arrested two men in a car, after which a drug-sniffing dog alerted them that drugs were somewhere in the vehicle. After a search, the agents found 19 vacuum-sealed packages of methamphetamine in the car’s gas tank, and another 20 packages inside the car’s rocker panels.

In all, agents pulled about 78 pounds of methamphetamine out of the car, which has a street value of about $780,000.

CBP said the 33-year-old Mexican driver had a visa, but the passenger didn’t have the proper paperwork to travel more than 25 miles away from the U.S.-Mexico border. Both men are facing charges related to possession of a controlled substance, and the passenger faces an immigration charge.

Also last week, CBP reported that it successfully stopped drug smugglers from bringing drugs into the country by hiding them in rocking horses and clothing.

After finding “anomalies” in the wooden horses, agents drilled holes in them and found more than 29 pounds of cocaine worth about $377,000.

Officials also stopped a couple and found hundreds of prescription pills in their clothing worth about $2,700.

Other countries are having similar problems. Just last week, a woman trying to enter Spain from Colombia was found with nearly four pounds of cocaine hidden in her breast implants.

The drugs were found when female officers conducted a body search, and found “certain irregularities and deformations in both breasts.”

http://www.theblaze.com/blog/2014/0...e-creative-latest-bust-finds-coke-in-tamales/


----------



## poledriver

*Ice drug lab hidden in ‘normal, middle class’ street in Blacktown as police smash a major drug syndicate*






Police raid six properties

Alleged ice drug lab found in suburban garage

Weapons, including a submachine gun, seized at house in Blacktown

NSW Police Commissioner said: ‘We got to it before it went out on the streets’

IN THE early hours of August 19, police began a series of raids on properties in the Blacktown area as part of a major operation into the supply and manufacturer of the drug ice.

Among them was a home in Sullivan St, Blacktown, where a clandestine lab allegedly used for large scale drug manufacture was discovered in the garage.

For residents of the quiet suburban street, however, the raid which police say smashed a major drug syndicate, left them shocked and disturbed.

One neighbour, who asked to remain anonymous, said the raid was “very out of the blue”.

“(Sullivan St) is just a normal, middle class suburban area,” she said.

“We’re pretty friendly and say hello to each other but you’d be naive not to expect anything going on in your street, no matter where you live.”

Another neighbour had lived on the street for nearly 50 years and hoped the arrest would not deter people from moving into the area.

“I get on with the neighbours and was pretty surprised because I wouldn’t think it would happen in our street,” he said.

More than 200 items associated with the manufacture of illicit drugs, including two 50L reaction vessels, were allegedly found at the Sullivan St property.

High-powered firearms including a Mac 11 submachine gun with a silencer, a .338 calibre sniper rifle and an AR15 military style assault rifle were also seized.

ure of MDMA, and more than 10,000 ecstasy pills.

A woman and three children — aged 5, 9 and 11 — were present in the home at the time of the raid. The man, Joseph Andary, 41, was arrested at the property.

The raids on August 19 also allegedly uncovered a second drug lab at Marayong and 500kg of methylamine at a Wentworthville storage facility capable of making of hundreds of kilograms of ice or MDMA.

“Not only do these clan labs produce substances that destroy lives, they are highly combustible, pollutant-riddled properties that pose a direct threat to the community around them,” NSW Police Commissioner Andrew Scipione said.

“The material seized (from the Blacktown lab) could have produced another 200,000 individual deals of ice ... we got to it before it went out on the streets.”

Cont + more pics -

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...r-drug-syndicate/story-fngr8i5s-1227037052806


----------



## neversickanymore

*$9.3 Million in Cash & Drugs Seized in Major Cartel Drug Bust* 
September 2, 2014 by Robert L. McCullough












Ventura - In an usually well-coordinated and professionally-staged press conference and media release published by Ventura County Sheriff’s Department Public Information Officer Cpt. Don Aguilar, on August 26th at Department Headquarters, law enforcement representatives announced the apprehension of seven individuals, “including influential Mexican Mafia members” suspected of trafficking in “large quantities of narcotics from Mexico into Ventura County and other parts of the United States.”

According to Aguilar, the investigation leading to the arrests involved a year-long collaborative effort on the parts of multiple local and federal law enforcement agencies, including the Ventura County Sheriff’s Office, the Ventura County District Attorney’s Office, the Oxnard Police Department, the California Department of Corrections and Rehabilitation, and the U.S. Drug Enforcement Agency.....................

.......Pursuant to the arrests of these seven suspects—taking place over the past several months but announced only this week–authorities seized drugs with a street value in excess of $5,000,000 and cash totaling approximately $4,375,000, as well as “35 firearms, 69 pounds of methamphetamine, 52 pounds of cocaine, 3 pounds of tar heroin, and 28 pounds of “China White” heroin.

Continued here.  http://www.crimevoice.com/9-3-million-in-cash-drugs-seized-in-major-cartel-drug-bust/


----------



## poledriver

*Police raid chemical company and arrest owner – SCC Drug Squad*

[video=youtube_share;eiqkS2oxEfE]http://youtu.be/eiqkS2oxEfE[/video]

Published on Sep 2, 2014
Police have arrested a man and raided a commercial property as part of an investigation into a business believed to be a ‘front’ for the diversion and use of chemicals in the manufacture of prohibited drugs. 

Last month (August 2014), Australian Customs and Border Protection Service (ACBPS) examined an air cargo consignment from China of 150 litres of brown camphor oil containing safrole – a prohibited chemical in Australia, commonly used as a precursor in the manufacture of MDMA. 

Police will allege in court that the camphor oil had the capacity to produce approximately one million ecstasy tablets with a potential street value of $30 million. 

Following the detection, the NSW Police Force’s Drug Squad began an investigation and commenced inquiries into the activities of a chemical supply business based in Chipping Norton. 

Earlier today (Wednesday 3 September 2014), Drug Squad detectives arrested a 24-year-old man at a house in Berala, before executing a search warrant at the chemical supply business in Chipping Norton. 

The search warrant, which will continue for a number of days, has already resulted in police locating and seizing chemicals and glassware associated with the manufacture of illicit drugs.

The 24-year-old man, who is a chemical engineer and the registered owner of the Chipping Norton business, was taken to Auburn Police Station, where he was charged with:

- Two counts of commercial drug manufacture; and,

- Two counts of supplying an indictable quantity of a prohibited drug.


He has been refused police bail and is expected to appear in Burwood Local Court this afternoon.


The Commander of the Drug Squad, Detective Superintendent Tony Cooke, said today’s operation was a significant inroad into the NSW black market.

“This investigation is a fantastic example of the relationship which exists between NSW Police and our Customs and Border Protection Service colleagues,” Detective Superintendent Cooke said. 

“We will allege that the business was directly involved in the manufacture of illicit drugs. 

“We’re confident today’s raid will stifle the supply of pre-cursor chemicals and equipment to a number of drug manufacturers and, in turn, will have a direct impact on the supply of ‘Ice’ and MDMA on the streets.” 

Yet, despite the success of the investigation, Detective Superintendent Cooke said there is still much work that needs to be done. 

“As good a result as today is, it is merely a successful battle in an ongoing war,” Detective Superintendent Cooke said.

“Clandestine laboratories and the criminal groups who run them continue to operate in suburbs, towns and cities throughout this state, polluting our streets with poison and ravaging many thousands of lives.

“We are committed to doing absolutely everything we can to stop this scourge, but we need the unwavering support of the community if we are to succeed. 

“If you have any information concerning illicit drugs, no matter how small or insignificant it may seem, please let us know. 

“The smallest piece of intelligence or insight could provide the breakthrough we need to smash apart another significant drug supply syndicate.”

ACBPS Acting Regional Commander NSW, Jim Beach, said Customs and Border Protection works closely with partner law enforcement agencies to stifle the illicit drug market.

“This detection is yet another example of the commitment of our highly-skilled Customs and Border Protection officers to protecting the Australian community,” Mr Beach said.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiqkS2oxEfE


----------



## poledriver

^ haha check how our cops/drug squad whatever they are kick in the door, what a shit way to do it, surely a battering ram is a better idea than getting some guy to possibly fuck something trying to kick a door in.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

poledriver said:


> ^ haha check how our cops/drug squad whatever they are kick in the door, what a shit way to do it, surely a battering ram is a better idea than getting some guy to possibly fuck something trying to kick a door in.



Yeah but it looks cool..


----------



## poledriver

*NSW Police Force - Thousands of Batman ecstacy tablets seized during multiple raids.*

Police have arrested multiple people after numerous raids where a significant amount of prohibited drugs have been seized in Cooma, this morning. This follows other raids on the Northern Beaches and at Bankstown last Friday.
Today at 4.50am (Wednesday 10 September 2014), officers from Monaro Local Area Command attended an address in Cooma and arrested a 26-year-old man, who allegedly was in possession of a 500 MDMA tablets (ecstasy).
He was taken to Queanbeyan Police Station where he is currently assisting with inquiries.
About 7.10am, investigators attended Bombala Street, Cooma, and arrested a 20-year-old man who allegedly had 50 MDMA tablets (ecstasy) in his possession.
He was taken to Cooma Police Station where he is currently assisting with inquiries.

About 8.30am today, officers from Monaro Local Area Command executed eleven search warrants at properties in Cooma, as part of the ongoing investigation.
During the searches, investigators seized a large amount of cash, firearms, cannabis, ecstasy tablets, amphetamines, war medals and snakes.
One woman and eight men were arrested at the properties during the warrants in Cooma. They have been taken to Cooma and Queanbeyan Police Stations, where they are currently assisting with inquiries.
In May 2014, Monaro Local Area Command detectives commenced an investigation into the supply of prohibited drugs in and around Cooma and in the Alpine region. This includes identifying the recent supply of blue “Batman” ecstasy tablets that were seized resulting in the supplier being arrested and charged.

About 6.25pm on Friday 5 September 2014, investigators attached to the Monaro Local Area Command Drug Unit attended a hotel in Sutton and arrested two 23-year-old men. They were taken to Queanbeyan Police Station.
A 23-year-old man, from Collaroy Plateau, was charged with three counts of supply prohibited drug large commercial quantity, supply prohibited drug commercial quantity, supply drug small quantity and supply prohibited drug ongoing basis.
He was bail refused and appeared at Queanbeyan Bail Court on Saturday 6 September 2014, where he was remanded to appear again on Monday 8 September 2014.
The other 23-year-old man, from Wheeler Heights, was charged with supply prohibited drug commercial quantity. He was bail refused to appear at Queanbeyan Bail Court on Saturday 6 September 2014, where he was remanded to appear at Monday 8 September 2014.
A short time later, investigators executed three search warrants at a home’s on High Street, Bankstown, Rose Avenue, Collaroy Plateau and Blackbutts Avenue, Frenchs Forest.
During the search warrants at Collaroy Plateau and Frenchs Forest, investigators seized prohibited drugs and computer equipment.

At the search warrant in Bankstown a large commercial quantity of prohibited drugs including ecstasy pills with ‘blue Batman’ containing the drug 25c-NBOMe were seized.
A 28-year-old man was arrested at the home and taken to Bankstown Police Station where he was charged with three counts of supply prohibited drug large commercial quantity, supply prohibited drug commercial quantity and supply drug small quantity.
The Bankstown man was bail refused to appear at Parramatta Bail Court on Saturday 6 September 2014, where he was remanded to appear at Bankstown Local Court on Monday 22 September 2014.
At 10.50pm, the same day, officers from Monaro Local Area Command attended Dee Why Police Station, on the Northern Beaches, and arrested a 23-year-old Frenchs Forest man.

The man was charged with three counts of supply prohibited drug large commercial quantity, supply prohibited drug commercial quantity and supply drug small quantity. He was bail refused to appeared at Parramatta Bail Court, and was remanded to appear at Central Local Court on Thursday 11 September 2014.

The Southern Region Commander, Assistant Commissioner Gary Worboys said it was a tremendous investigation by our officers attached to Monaro Local Area Command.
“The seizures, arrests and charges relating to these prohibited drugs are going to put a dent in this drug syndicate.
“This assists in taking a large amount of harmful drugs off our streets, helping to keep our communities safer,” Assistant Commissioner Worboys stated.


----------



## poledriver

*NSW Police Force*

NSW Police Force
1 hr · 

Detectives from State Crime Command’s Gangs Squad have arrested three men as part of an ongoing investigation into drug supply on the state’s Central Coast.

Earlier this year, detectives from the Gangs Squad commenced inquiries into a syndicate involved in the supply of amphetamine type substances.

Earlier today, detectives executed search warrants at four properties on the Central Coast – a unit in Gosford, a semi-rural property in Picketts Valley, a house in Daleys Point and a house in Niagra Park.

A 28-year-old man was arrested at the unit in Gosford, while a 37-year-old man and a 25-year-old man were later arrested at Gosford Police Station. 

All three men are associated with outlaw motorcycle gangs (OMCGs) and are allegedly members of a syndicate involved in the supply of amphetamine-type substances on the Central Coast.

Numerous items of interest, including documents and electronic equipment were seized during the warrants.

Over the course of their investigation, detectives have seized more than one kilogram of amphetamine, more than 900 grams of methylamphetamine and *1000 PMMA tablets*.

All three men will be charged with drug supply offences later today.

Further arrests are expected.


----------



## Help?!?!

molediver said:


> ^ haha check how our cops/drug squad whatever they are kick in the door, what a shit way to do it, surely a battering ram is a better idea than getting some guy to possibly fuck something trying to kick a door in.


It made me laugh how he was already kicking in the door when he yelled, "Search warrant open the door!". How is someone going to open a door while it's being kicked in?!?


----------



## silas GUY

i want that samurai sword


----------



## poledriver

*Victorian drug lord Brok Seckold jailed for killing drug ‘cook’ Yengo Faugere*

THE head of a major Victorian drug operation has been jailed for 32 years after he kidnapped and killed his drug “cook” because he thought the man was stealing from him.
Victorian Supreme Court Justice Lex Lasry said the killing of 23-year-old Yengo Faugere by Brok Seckold, 31, was horrific and callous and there was very little that mitigated the serious crime.
“More serious cases of murder are few and far between,” Justice Lasry said today.
Justice Lasry said Seckold committed the kidnapping and murder to protect his enterprise.

Police found some of Faugere’s remains in a barrel in the back of a ute when they raided a drug laboratory at a property in the Victorian seaside town of St Leonards in February 2012.
Justice Lasry said Seckold mistakenly believed Faugere had been siphoning-off precursor ingredients so he could manufacture his own drugs.
Media coverage of a 2011 raid on one of the labs where Faugere worked for Seckold showed containers of the precursor chemicals were missing from the lab.

Cont -

http://www.news.com.au/national/vic...ok-yengo-faugere/story-fnii5sms-1227056414888


----------



## neversickanymore

Police: Man hid drugs in D.A.R.E. stuffed animal
Man hid marijuana, cocaine and LSD in anti-drug stuffed lion doll
Published On: Sep 12 2014


----------



## poledriver

*Fishy import hooks two men*

15-09-2014 -

Two men have been charged with drug offences by the Joint Organised Crime Group (JOCG) after attempting to import 88 kilograms of heroin and 21 kilograms of methamphetamine in frozen fish fillets.

The JOCG is a multiagency investigation group comprising the NSW Police Force (NSWPF), Australian Federal Police (AFP), Australian Customs and Border Protection Service (ACBPS), NSW Crime Commission (NSWCC) and the Australian Crime Commission (ACC).

The investigation began earlier this month when a 57-year-old Vietnamese/Canadian national arrived in Australia and was identified as a result of ACBPS intelligence activity. On 8 September ACBPS officers intercepted a consignment from Kuala Lumpur linked to the suspect containing three pallets of white polystyrene boxes all containing frozen fish.

Initial examination of the consignment revealed that ice packs, containing an assortment of clear and brown liquids, were hidden beneath frozen fish.

ACBPS officers presumptively tested the liquid, with the brown liquid providing a positive indication for the presence of heroin, and the clear liquid providing a positive indication for the presence of methamphetamine.

A JOCG controlled operation commenced on 9 September and the contents of the consignment were substituted with an inert substance. The next day the two charged persons allegedly accessed the consignment and removed the contents of the polystyrene boxes.

On 11 September AFP and NSW Police officers executed two search warrants in Fairfield. A number of evidentiary items were located including a makeshift heavy duty press, which police believe can be used to compress bricks of heroin.

Two dual Canadian-Vietnamese nationals were arrested and charged with a number of offences relating to the importation.

AFP National Manager Serious and Organised Crime, Assistant Commissioner Ramzi Jabbour said the AFP will continue to work with its law enforcement partners to ensure illicit drugs do not reach the streets of Australia.

“It is a priority for the AFP and our law enforcement parties to ensure the safety of the Australian community and we will continue to disrupt organised crime groups attempting to import illicit substances,” Assistant Commissioner Jabbour said.

ACBPS Regional Commander NSW, Tim Fitzgerald said transnational criminal networks continue to pose a real danger to the Australian border and our way of life.

“Our message to those involved in this deadly and illicit trade is simple, we are targeting you, and you will face the combined force of Customs and Border Protection and our federal and state law enforcement partners,” Mr Fitzgerald said.

NSW Police Commissioner Andrew Scipione said organised crime groups are motivated purely by greed and self-interest.

"Organised crime groups prey on the vulnerable and leech from the law-abiding majority," Commissioner Scipione said.

"We make no apologies for relentlessly hunting down those who shamelessly enhance their own lives by ruthlessly destroying others.

"I have every confidence our Organised Crime Squad, through its commitment to the JOCG and other partners, will make many more major arrests and seize many more kilograms of drugs in the months ahead."

Australian Crime Commission State Manager NSW, Warren Gray, said the arrests and seizures were a significant success in the fight against serious and organised crime and should be attributed to the collaborative work of the agencies involved.

“Depending on the purity, 88 kilograms of heroin can equate more than 780,000 street deals worth up to $54 million dollars. This partnered with the seizure of 21kg of methamphetamine—one of Australia’s mot dangerous drugs—is a massive win for law enforcement and the Australian community,” said Mr Gray.

Summary of charges:

The 57-year-old man was charged with the following offences:

One count of attempt to possess a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug, namely heroin, contrary to Section 307.5 of the Criminal Code Act 1995 by virtue of section 11.1;
One count of attempt to possess a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug, namely methamphetamine, contrary to Section 307.5 of the Criminal Code Act 1995 by virtue of section 11.1;
One count of import a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug, namely heroin, contrary to Section 307.1 of the Criminal Code Act 1995;
One count of import a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug, namely methamphetamine, contrary to Section 307.1 of the Criminal Code Act 1995.

The 55-year-old man was charged with the following offences:

One count of attempt to possess a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug, namely heroin, contrary to Section 307.5 of the Criminal Code Act 1995 by virtue of section 11.1;
One count of attempt to possess a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug, namely methamphetamine, contrary to Section 307.5 of the Criminal Code Act 1995 by virtue of section 11.1.
Both men appeared before Sydney Central Local Court on Friday 12 September. Investigations are continuing.

http://newsroom.customs.gov.au/releases/fishy-import-hooks-two-men


----------



## neversickanymore

*Finchley Drugs Bust: Scotland Yard Intercepts Nearly £10m of Heroin*
Lewis Dean By Lewis Dean
September 16, 2014






Scotland Yard has seized almost £10m of heroin in Finchley, north London.

Three men were arrested after officers thwarted a transfer of two holdalls full of the class A drug between two vehicles. 

Officers from the Metropolitan Police Service's Middle Market Drugs Partnership had a Mercedes car under observation as it stopped in Tarling Road on Sunday, 14 September.

The male driver met an Audi car and a white van and was seen to remove two black holdalls containing around 40 kilos of heroin from his car before putting them into the van.

It was then that officers swooped and arrested three men, aged 33, 36 and 48, alleged to be involved in the exchange. All remain in custody.

Officers then found another two kilos of the drug and around £10,000 in cash during a subsequent search of an address in north London.

In total, the street value of the heroin seized would be around £9.5m.

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/finchley-drugs-bust-scotland-yard-intercepts-nearly-10m-heroin-1465758


----------



## foolsgold

north Yorkshire police busted £55 million of smack and speed can find the link but its the biggest bust this year for the country


----------



## poledriver

^

*Gang sentenced for £55m drug plot*

Members of a gang which attempted to flood north-east England with drugs have been jailed.

Heroin and amphetamines with an estimated value of £55m were seized from a storage unit in North Yorkshire.

Newcastle Crown Court heard the drugs had been imported from Europe by unwitting furniture removal firms.

Nine men from Tyneside, Teesside, Northampton, Nottingham and Slough were given jail terms ranging from two years eight months to 11 years.

Operation Patton was launched in 2012 by the North East Regional Special Operations Unit (NERSOU), involving specialist staff from the Northumbria, Durham and Cleveland forces.

Continue reading the main story
“
Start Quote

It isn't just about the drugs... it's about the players who've been taken out”

Det Supt Tim Walker
During the investigation 30kg of heroin and 408kg of amphetamines were seized in Thirsk, along with about half a million pounds in cash.

It was described as the area's biggest drugs bust.

The court was told the gang duped legitimate removal companies, who were unaware of their illegal activities, to import the drugs.

Six members of the gang pleaded guilty to conspiracy to supply Class B drugs

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-tyne-29183915


----------



## S.J.B.

It's so strange that Europeans are still doing amphetamine, catch up to the rest of the world already!


----------



## mattnotrik

@poledriver and foolsgold, not to be outdone today... :D

Heroin bust in UK

*230 kilos of heroin with 79 percent purity seized after the NCA swooped on a gang importing from Pakistan in used Jaguar cars,* citing they were coming back for repair, this was the 3rd time a customs officer in Karachi had signed off on a similar load.







Heroin with a £37million street value was smuggled into Britain in the bumpers, dashboard and engine of a battered Jaguar X-Type, a court heard today.
The car had no ignition or electrics and did not work, but was ‘rammed’ with 316 drug packets - also found in its wheel arches, centre console, spare wheel compartment and back seats, it was alleged.
Israr Khan, 34, Noman Qureshi, 32, and Mohammed Safder, 43, have gone on trial at Luton Crown Court in Bedfordshire, accused of being involved in the collection of the drugs.


Gordon Aspden, prosecuting, said the car arrived on December 1 last year at Felixstowe Port in Suffolk, in a container ship from Pakistan.
Documents prepared by a man in Karachi, to get it through customs, said it was being imported to be fixed, the court heard. It was allegedly the third time the man had been involved in sending a Jaguar to the UK for repair.
The two other cars had been taken to Bolton, Greater Manchester, and Sheffield, South Yorkshire, in March and August last year, the court heard. 


Mr Aspden said, unbeknown to the defendants, they were under surveillance by officers from the National Crime Agency in November and December.
On December 6, Qureshi allegedly drove a Lexus from his home in Bradford, West Yorkshire, to Luton where he met Khan.
Khan then drove both of them in a Vauxhall Zafira to a service road at the Holiday Inn hotel in Ilford, north-east London, where they met Safder, who lives in East Ham, east London, the court heard.
Incoming: The car allegedly arrived at Felixstowe Port (file picture) in Suffolk, in a container ship from Pakistan
+3
Incoming: The car allegedly arrived at Felixstowe Port (file picture) in Suffolk, in a container ship from Pakistan

Safder was said to have been driving a Volkswagen Golf. The court was told the third Jaguar had been delivered to a repair business in Hayes, Middlesex, but before work was carried out a driver was asked, on the evening of December 6, to take it on a low loader to garage Ley Street in Ilford.
All three defendants waited for the Jaguar to be delivered and were ‘very, very jumpy’, said the prosecutor.
'The Jaguar was rammed with drugs - no doubt from the fields of Afghanistan. This was high level crime'
Gordon Aspden, prosecuting
The low-loader driver was then allegedly contacted and told to take the Jaguar to a different address – in Dagenham, east London - where Safder’s brother had a garage.
All three defendants went to Dagenham, although Safder had to leave because bail conditions imposed by the police - who had arrested him on suspicion of stealing a car - meant he had to be at home by 11pm, the court heard. 
The case of car theft was not proceeded with, said the prosecutor. The NCA officers allegedly watched as the car was unloaded at around midnight on the forecourt of the garage.
But Khan and Qureshi were said to have been ‘spooked’ and left the scene - leaving the Jaguar, packed with heroin, on the garage forecourt.
Case continues: Israr Khan, 34, Noman Qureshi, 32, and Mohammed Safder, 43, have gone on trial at Luton Crown Court (file picture) in Bedfordshire, accused of being involved in the collection of the drugs
+3
Case continues: Israr Khan, 34, Noman Qureshi, 32, and Mohammed Safder, 43, have gone on trial at Luton Crown Court (file picture) in Bedfordshire, accused of being involved in the collection of the drugs

Khan and Qureshi were seen in the Zafari at 1.30am by Bedfordshire Police who followed them, the court was told. After a pursuit, the car was stopped and the two men were arrested. 
Safder was arrested in February. The Jaguar was taken by the police to Harwich, Essex, where it was scanned with X-ray equipment and examined, said Mr Aspden.
'There were 316 packets of drugs weighing a total of 230 kilos. It was heroin. The strength was extraordinarily high at 79 per cent'
Gordon Aspden, prosecuting
He said: ‘There were 316 packets of drugs weighing a total of 230 kilos. It was heroin. The strength was extraordinarily high at 79 per cent. It had a potential street value of over £37million.
‘The Jaguar was rammed with drugs - no doubt from the fields of Afghanistan. This was high level crime. The drugs were packaged in different coloured bags for different customers - yellow, orange, blue, red and green.’
The prosecutor alleged the three defendants would have been trusted to do the job and, if things went wrong, to stay silent.
When interviewed, Khan and Qureshi made no comment. Safdar denied being involved. Khan, of Luton, Qureshi, of Bradford, and Safder, of East Ham, all deny conspiracy to supply Class A drugs.
The case continues.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-hidden-bumpers-dashboard-Jaguar-X-Type.html

Speed cost literally nothing these days though, would be interesting to see purity.


----------



## neversickanymore

^ Transform swooped that previously 



Transform said:


> Bradford man charged after 198kg of heroin found in Jaguar car
> 
> December 13 2013
> 
> A Bradford man has been charged after parcels of heroin with a street value of £40 million were found hidden in a Jaguar car by the National Crime Agency.
> 
> The drugs were found stashed in every conceivable hiding place within the silver vehicle, including under the handbrake and gearbox, when the vehicle was impounded in Essex.
> 
> NCA officers also found the tightly-wrapped parcels of heroin under wheel arches, in the glovebox, under the pedals and behind the car’s central console.
> 
> It was also packed into the underside of the parcel shelf and secured with thick black tape. Officers also found other parcels of the drug in the bumpers, the spare wheel compartment, engine, dashboard and rear seating.
> 
> More than 130 parcels weighing a total of 436.5lb (198kg) – were found. The haul was broken down into about 20 evidence bags by NCA officers.
> 
> The car had been delivered to a business in the Romford area of Essex last Friday evening. During the early hours of Saturday two men were arrested in Luton, said an NCA spokesman Noman Qureshi, 32, of Brackenhill Mews, Great Horton, Bradford, has appeared before magistrates in Luton, charged with conspiracy to supply heroin.
> 
> He was remanded in custody and will next appear at the same court on Christmas Eve. Alongside him in the dock was Israr Khan, 34, of St Ethelbert Avenue, Luton.
> 
> He was also remanded in custody and will again appear at Luton Magistrates on Christmas Eve.
> 
> The investigation is ongoing, the NCA spokesman said last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thetelegraphandargus.co....ter___40m_worth_of_heroin_found_in_Jaguar_car


----------



## Jabberwocky

I wonder how much dope the UK cops _don't_ find if this is what they catch. I mean, I was always waaaay unimpressed with what I've come across whenever I'm over there, but, well, iono... sad seeing so many major busts.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Help?!?! said:


> It made me laugh how he was already kicking in the door when he yelled, "Search warrant open the door!". How is someone going to open a door while it's being kicked in?!?



I don't know they might have had time ....  took the pussy like 4 tries ha!


----------



## S.J.B.

$500,000 worth of drugs seized near US-Canada border
U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement
September 17th, 2014



> BLAINE, Wash. — A half-million dollar drug load believed to be headed for Canada was seized last week by U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement's (ICE) Homeland Security Investigations (HSI) and the Whatcom County Sheriff's Office.
> 
> Investigators released photos Wednesday of the drugs seized Sept. 10 in Ferndale at the Grandview Business Center. HSI special agents say they received a tip that led them to the drug find, which included 9 kilograms of methamphetamine and 15 kilograms of cocaine. The drugs have an estimated U.S. street value of $550,000 and a street value of more than $1 million in Canada.
> 
> No arrests have been made. The case remains open and ongoing.



Read the press release here.






That's a lovely stash of Mexican meth!  They've even dyed one bagful blue, haha.


----------



## neversickanymore

Man Flags Down Utah Police To Sell Them Drugs Without Realizing They Were Cops
September 23, 2014 

SALT LAKE CITY (AP) – Salt Lake City police say they arrested a man who approached uniformed officers to offer them drugs.
Authorities say the officers were wearing their uniforms but riding in an unmarked police vehicle around 1 a.m. Sunday when the 31-year-old suspect flagged them down and asked what they wanted, referring to drugs.
The officers asked for a specific drug, and the suspect approached the vehicle before he realized his potential buyers were actually police.
Authorities say the suspect fled on foot but was captured shortly after and found with cocaine and heroin.
He was booked on suspicion of distributing a controlled substance and failing to stop for an officer.


----------



## neversickanymore

*Three men arrested after cocaine worth up to €80m seized off southwest coast*
September 2014 

Cocaine with an estimated street value of between €70m and €80m has been seized on board a yacht off the southwest coast.

Three men believed to be from the UK were detained on board the 18-metre yacht, the Makayabella.

The yacht tonight arrived on tow into Haulbowline in Cork.

Cocaine with an estimated street value of between €70m and €80m has been seized on board a yacht off the southwest coast.

Three men believed to be from the UK were detained on board the 18-metre yacht, the Makayabella.

The yacht tonight arrived on tow into Haulbowline in Cork.

http://www.rte.ie/news/2014/0924/647811-cork-drugs/


----------



## poledriver

*Media Release: Joint investigation results in Western Australia's largest methamphetamine seizure*






his is a joint media release between the Australian Federal Police, Western Australia Police, the Australian Crime Commission, and the Australian Customs and Border Protection.

A total of 90 kilograms of methamphetamine was seized yesterday and six people arrested in a joint operation between the Australian Federal Police (AFP) Western Australia Police (WAPOL), the Australian Crime Commission (ACC) and the Australian Customs and Border Protection Service (ACBPS).

The joint investigation began in July 2014 into a South-East Asian-based syndicate suspected to be sending members to Australia in order to facilitate the importation and trafficking of crystal methamphetamine.

On 29 July 2014, as a result of Eligo national taskforce information, a seizure of 117kgs of crystal methamphetamine was made in an inner-city Melbourne apartment. Four Taiwanese nationals were arrested and charged with offences relating to the possession of the crystal methamphetamine.

During the investigation, it was identified that a number of Taiwanese nationals suspected to be members of the international syndicate had arrived in Australia. 

As a result of intelligence gathered, a joint operation was conducted in Western Australia, with operational activity occurring yesterday (9 October 2014).

Three search warrants were executed in the suburbs of Queens Park and Cloverdale in Western Australia, resulting in the seizure of approximately 90 kilograms of methamphetamine.

Three large plastic hessian bags containing approximately 85 kilograms of a substance believed to be methamphetamine were located in an apartment in Queens Park. Three male Taiwanese nationals including a 25-year-old, 24-year-old and a 20-year-old were arrested for their alleged roles in trafficking the drugs.

They will face the Perth Magistrates Court today (Friday 10 October), each charged with one count of trafficking a commercial quantity of a controlled drug, namely methamphetamine, contrary to section 302.2 of the Criminal Code Act (Cth) 1995.

A further five kilograms of methamphetamine was also seized during an additional search warrant in Cloverdale. Three male Taiwanese nationals, including a 25-year-old, and two 27-year-olds, were each charged with possess a prohibited drug with intent to sell or supply, contrary to Section 6(1) of the Misuse of Drugs Act 1981. 

These three men will also face the Perth Magistrates Court today (Friday 10 October).

AFP Acting Manager Perth Office Matt Rippon said the AFP has a strong relationship with WAPOL, the ACC and other partner agencies in combatting the impact of organized crime on the Australian community.

“This multi-agency operation has disrupted a serious and organised crime syndicate operating within Australia, and is testament to our combined determination to target and disrupt syndicates involved in the drug trade in Australia,” Commander Rippon said.

“This seizure serves to reduce the social damage to individuals and the wider community that could have been caused by such a large amount of the addictive drug reaching the streets of Western Australia.”

Australian Crime Commission Chief Executive Officer, Chris Dawson, said intelligence was provided by the ACC-led Eligo National Task Force which tracks organised criminals through their illicit money flows.

“This 90 kilogram seizure could have resulted in 900,000 street deals of methamphetamine with an estimated street value of $63 million,” Mr Dawson said.

“This is one of the most damaging drugs available in Australia, so to have more than 90 kilograms removed before it hits our streets is a massive win for law enforcement, but more importantly, the Australian community.

Western Australia Police Acting Commissioner Stephen Brown said this seizure highlighted the need to target the illicit drug trade.

“Too many West Australian families have been exposed to the misery and crime associated with methamphetamine addiction and a seizure of this magnitude highlights the need for us to continue to apply pressure on those involved in the illicit drug trade,” Acting Commissioner Brown said.

Australian Customs and Border Protection Service Regional Commander Western Australia, Rod O’Donnell, said that Customs and Border Protection is pleased to be part of the taskforce that was responsible for this successful operation.

“Customs and Border Protection’s priority is to protect our borders and to prevent dangerous substances, such as ice, from reaching our streets. Well done to our colleagues at ACC, AFP and WAPOL on another successful job,” Mr O’Donnell said.  

The maximum penalty for these offences is life imprisonment.

http://www.afp.gov.au/media-centre/...stralias-largest-methamphetamine-seizure.aspx


----------



## poledriver

A man has been charged after allegedly being found in possession of $250,000 worth of drugs during a traffic stop at Narrandera, near Griffith, early this morning.






About 2am, (Friday 10 October 2014), police were patrolling Narrandera township when they stopped a Hyundai van at the intersection of the Newell Highway and Twynan Street for a random breath test.
After speaking to the driver, police conducted a search of the vehicle where they allegedly located nearly 1kg of amphetamines and almost half a kilo of methylamphetamines (Ice).
A 31-year-old man was arrested at the scene and taken to Narrandera Police Station where a further search of the van was also conducted.






During the search police allegedly located ecstasy tablets, cocaine, cannabis, steroids, cash, numerous mobile phones as well as tablet devices and a laptop computer. Police will allege the drugs have an estimated combined value of $250,000.
The man was charged with drug offences including supply prohibited drug and possess prohibited drug. He was refused bail to appear in Wagga Wagga Local Court tomorrow (Saturday 11 October 2014).
Investigations into the matter are continuing.


----------



## Transform

Those are some very white crystals. 

Australia is pulling some big busts - it always just makes me think "what are they _not_ catching?"


----------



## S.J.B.

poledriver said:


>



This is amphetamine?  Is it an oil?


----------



## poledriver

Yeah it'd be nice to know. I thought it might be like what we call base here, which is often damp gluggy paste. BUt I really don't know, I thought it looked like South African smoked cod at first :D


----------



## No. 13 Baby

neversickanymore said:


> I noticed that often times the eyes look really different.. it like one eye is showing one emotion while the other shows another.  Just sorta wondering if you guys think about this.. just a normal thing for everyone or could it have something to do with addiction.



That's called brow ptosis or eyelid ptosis

I got it from just smoking weed


----------



## neversickanymore

$63M Heroin Bust In Germany: Police Seize Drugs Hidden In Pickle Jars
By Thomas Barrabi @TBarrabit.barrabi@ibtimes.com on October 10 2014 9:03 AM

A member of the German Criminal Investigation Division (BKA) displays a glass jar of seized heroin in Wiesbaden, Oct. 9, 2014. Police have found Germany's biggest-ever stash of heroin, with an estimated street value of 50 million euros ($60 million), hidden in a truckload of pickled cucumbers and garlic. Police discovered 330 kg (730 lbs) of the drug in a truck in the western city of Essen and arrested two men, public prosecutor Anette Milk said on Thursday. The haul was more than the entire amount of heroin seized in Germany during 2013. Reuters
Police in Germany announced Thursday that they had seized a record amount of heroin with a street value estimated at $63 million, reports said. The illicit cargo was hidden in a shipment of pickles and garlic from Iran.

The heroin was discovered on Sept. 22 in the northwestern city of Essen, Germany, the New York Times reports. It weighed in at 330 kilograms, or about 728 pounds – a total greater than all the heroin confiscated by German authorities in 2013.

Authorities waited to announce the record heroin bust due to ongoing investigation, Federal Criminal Police Office spokeswoman Marianne Falasch said. German police suspect that the heroin belonged to a Syrian-Iraqi crime syndicate that has habitually hidden drugs in vegetable shipments. However, authorities would not specify where the drugs originated, the Associated Press reports.

Two brothers from Syria were arrested in connection with the record heroin seizure. A third suspect, purportedly a Dutch citizen, was taken into custody in Belgium.

Continued >> http://www.ibtimes.com/63m-heroin-bust-germany-police-seize-drugs-hidden-pickle-jars-1702807


----------



## Bill

^ Mein gott


----------



## poledriver

Looks like dirt.


----------



## neversickanymore

Looks exactly like some stuff I got in Omonia Square Athens. It was pretty good.


----------



## foolsgold

S.J.B. said:


> This is amphetamine?  Is it an oil?



i was thinking bho hash or whatever you call looks about right


----------



## poledriver

^ Hash is really rare in Aus.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Droooool at that jar....I know its all base but fuck me, I'd go buy a huge bottle of bit c powder and go to town. I'd love to see the purity


----------



## poledriver

A man has been charged after a kilogram of amphetamine was seized from a car near Wagga Wagga.
Officers attached to the Traffic and Highway Patrol Command stopped a BMW sedan on the Sturt Highway at Yarragundry about 11.15am yesterday (Wednesday 15 October 2014).
During a subsequent search of the car, police located and seized a large sum of cash and one kilogram of amphetamine.
The driver, a 23-year-old man, was arrested and taken to Wagga Wagga Police Station where he was charged with the following offences:
- Deemed supply large commercial quantity of prohibited drug (amphetamine);
- Possess prohibited drug (amphetamine); and
- Deal with proceeds of crime.
The Northmead man was bail refused to appear at Wagga Wagga Local Court today (Thursday 16 October 2014).
A 41-year-old man, who was a passenger in the car, was not arrested.


----------



## S.J.B.

poledriver said:


>



Huh, more of that weird orange amphetamine.  Have any of you Australian posters tried this stuff?


----------



## poledriver

If it's base then yeah I have ages ago for sure.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Looks like soap or candy or something. Weirs too NC in the us meth in wholesale qtys come in Tupperware containers super wrapped with cellophane. Usually never see it compressed like that.


----------



## neversickanymore

Former Playboy model, private pilot arrested in drug bust 
By JOSEPH SERNA 
10/17/14 


.................Boseley, 30, had a wad of cash in her Louis Vuitton purse that she said was $7,500 in winnings from a night of gambling at the Bellagio in Las Vegas. Lapointe, 61, told authorities the $13,000 in cash in his backpack also represented Bellagio winnings, the affidavit shows.
But if the two had an explanation for the estimated $2 million worth of MDMA found in bags and a suitcase on the plane and in the car, it was not evident in court documents.

Inside the luggage were nearly 50 vacuum-sealed bags with 50,000 pills of the drug Ecstasy and 40 kilos of raw MDMA, according to the affidavit. A GPS tracking detector —....................


http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/...as-orange-county-ecstasy--20141017-story.html

........................................................................................

Ouch, this is going to hurt..


----------



## poledriver

Whoah......


----------



## neversickanymore

Contra Costa County drug bust: $18 million in meth seized, 22 arrested

RICHMOND -- In a drug bust one Contra Costa County official called "absolutely staggering," drug agents seized nearly 500 pounds of methamphetamine and arrested 22 people, authorities announced Monday.

The bust targeted a drug trafficking organization with links to a major Mexican drug cartel, authorities said, and the majority of the drugs were seized at an undisclosed location in Antioch. The bust was the climax of the third of three statewide investigations, with the earliest dating back to 2008.

Those arrested were not immediately identified. Authorities said arrest warrants for other suspects involved in the operation remain active.

Contra Costa County District Attorney Mark Peterson said 495 pounds of methamphetamine with a street value of $18 million were seized. Agents also seized $723,635 in U.S. currency,¿ authorities said.

continued here http://www.contracostatimes.com/con...contra-costa-county-drug-bust-18-million-meth


----------



## S.J.B.

neversickanymore said:


> Contra Costa County drug bust: $18 million in meth seized, 22 arrested
> 
> RICHMOND -- In a drug bust one Contra Costa County official called "absolutely staggering," drug agents seized nearly 500 pounds of methamphetamine and arrested 22 people, authorities announced Monday.
> 
> The bust targeted a drug trafficking organization with links to a major Mexican drug cartel, authorities said, and the majority of the drugs were seized at an undisclosed location in Antioch. The bust was the climax of the third of three statewide investigations, with the earliest dating back to 2008.
> 
> Those arrested were not immediately identified. Authorities said arrest warrants for other suspects involved in the operation remain active.
> 
> Contra Costa County District Attorney Mark Peterson said 495 pounds of methamphetamine with a street value of $18 million were seized. Agents also seized $723,635 in U.S. currency,¿ authorities said.
> 
> continued here http://www.contracostatimes.com/con...contra-costa-county-drug-bust-18-million-meth


----------



## FuckWithRaw

neversickanymore said:


> Former Playboy model, private pilot arrested in drug bust
> By JOSEPH SERNA
> 10/17/14
> 
> 
> .................Boseley, 30, had a wad of cash in her Louis Vuitton purse that she said was $7,500 in winnings from a night of gambling at the Bellagio in Las Vegas. Lapointe, 61, told authorities the $13,000 in cash in his backpack also represented Bellagio winnings, the affidavit shows.
> But if the two had an explanation for the estimated $2 million worth of MDMA found in bags and a suitcase on the plane and in the car, it was not evident in court documents.
> 
> Inside the luggage were nearly 50 vacuum-sealed bags with 50,000 pills of the drug Ecstasy and 40 kilos of raw MDMA, according to the affidavit. A GPS tracking detector —....................
> 
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/...as-orange-county-ecstasy--20141017-story.html
> 
> ........................................................................................
> 
> Ouch, this is going to hurt..


Damn that's a Lotta hooch. 
Sounds like a bad bitch,
I wonder what pills she had? 
Hopefully this doesn't mean more drought to come but I'm sure it does.


----------



## somnilicious

FuckWithRaw said:


> Damn that's a Lotta hooch.
> Sounds like a bad bitch,
> I wonder what pills she had?
> Hopefully this doesn't mean more drought to come but I'm sure it does.



The article pics show pills that look like 4 leaf clovers.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

^ Yeah I saw that but the caption said those were from a bust in 2000.


----------



## poledriver

Police have charged a man, with numerous drug offences, after two search warrants were executed near Newcastle yesterday.
Police from Newcastle City Local Area Command, Special Operations Group, conducted search warrants at two locations (Wednesday 22 October 2014). The first occurred about 12.30pm, in Darby Street at Cooks Hill and the other at 5pm in Corlette Street in The Junction.

During the searches police allegedly seized more than $60,000 cash, approximately 1700 pills (believed to be ecstasy), 290 tablets (believed to be LSD), 149 valium tablets, 21 grams of a substance believed to be cocaine, 400 grams of cannabis and other items including journals, computer hard drives and surveillance camera equipment.

Police also seized a current model Holden Commodore sedan, allegedly obtained through proceeds of crime.
During the Cooks Hill search the occupant, a 25-year-old man, was arrested and taken to Newcastle Police Station.
He was charged with two counts of deemed supply commercial quantity of ecstasy and LSD, supply indictable quantity of cocaine, possess trafficable quantity of cannabis as well charges for dealing in the proceeds of crime possession.
He was refused bail to appear at Newcastle Local Court today (Thursday 23 October 2014).

A 26-year-old man, at the Cooks Hill location during the search, was found to allegedly have 15 grams of cannabis leaf on him. He will be issued with a cannabis caution.
A 24-year-old man, at The Junction during the search warrant, allegedly had a small amount of cannabis seeds and three ecstasy pills. He will be issued with a court attendance notice for two counts of possess prohibited drugs.
Inquiries are continuing.


----------



## neversickanymore

$1 million worth of prescription drugs seized in Louisiana State Police operation in Baton Rouge






Nearly $1 million worth of prescription medication was seized from multiple houses and a storage facility in East Baton Rouge Parish on Wednesday, according to Louisiana State Police Lt. J.B. Slaton.

In January, police began investigating a series of pharmacy burglaries that occurred in several parishes around the state.

"Investigators determined that the break-ins were similar in style due to the fact that the suspects would use tools to gain entry into the pharmacy to steal large quantities of prescription medication," Slaton said in a news release.


Continued in link


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Drooool


----------



## Erikmen

Imagine having such a supply. Nothing to worry for a long time, very long time..
But not good for you either.


----------



## 《Plasticity》

^ But the pain you'll experience when it's all gone 8(


----------



## neversickanymore

Not a huge bust at all, but selling drugs in a donut shops parking lot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Sheriff: Doctor Sold Drugs in Krispy Kreme Parking Lot*
By Sheeka Strickland

The Catawba County Sheriff's Office said it arrested a Hickory doctor selling drugs in a donut shop parking lot.

Deputies arrested Dr. John Kessel Monday afternoon after they say they watched him sell drugs in the Krispy Kreme Donut parking lot on Startown Road. Deputies say they stopped Kessel and found 24 grams of opiates in his car.

http://www.myfoxcarolinas.com/story/27108671/sheriff-doctor-sold-drugs-in-krispy-kreme-parking-lot


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Lol sucks bad for the Dr but he must be new to all this. A donut shop is about the same as meeting someone in the precinct parking lot.


----------



## neversickanymore

Woman busted for selling drugs also charged with having sex with dog 
Cops who arrested Jenna Louise Driscoll say they found videos on her cellphone of her having sex with a canine.
BY DAVID HARDING  NEW YORK DAILY NEWS Saturday, November 1, 2014, 







"This will go down on your permanent record"  whole new level of awkward when explaining the little crime questionnaire on a job application.


----------



## Erikmen

Lol..
Seriously!?


----------



## poledriver

I saw this a few days ago. Nasty, disgusting, feral. Shame. Having your face and name plastered all over the news with the caption had sex with a dog. What must her parents, family and friends think? 

Why on earth would you do that and keep it on your phone? I wonder if she was influenced to do it by others, ie a man or men...?


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Yeah that's pretty gross and all but what does it have to do with her dealing drugs? Kinda just seems like dragging her through the dirt because they could, like yeah bitch sold drugs anddddd cough (fucked a dog on camera for some dude) cough. Drugs make you do stupid things though right??


----------



## neversickanymore

*$10M Alaska-bound drug ring bust yields 8 arrests, massive seizures*
Chris Klint Chris Klint
Nov 03, 2014

Federal authorities have seized nearly 100 pounds of illicit drugs and arrested eight people in four states, in raids on a drug ring which allegedly sent drugs to Alaska and laundered their profits in Mexico.

U.S. Attorney Karen Loeffler’s office said Monday that the seizures included about 50 pounds of heroin, 38 pounds of methamphetamine and 11 pounds of heroin. The ring, which has allegedly been operating for at least a year, had contacts in Alaska as well as California, Arizona and Texas.

According to Assistant U.S. Attorney Stephanie Courter, who prosecuted the case, Drug Enforcement Administration estimates of the seized drugs' total value range from $2.3 million at the wholesale level -- sold by the pound or kilogram -- to over $10 million if they were sold on the street as ounces or grams.

Texas residents Omar Alejandro Alfaro and Jose Ramon Canales, as well as California man Genaro Gutierrez-Reyes, are charged with conspiring to transport drug proceeds from the scheme to Mexico. Alfaro and Canales also face charges of conspiring to distribute Alaska-bound drugs -- including about 12 kilograms of heroin and two pounds of meth. Six kilos of heroin sold in early 2013 in Texas were later recovered, as well as three kilos of the drug mailed from Texas to Canales.

“Investigators found these kilograms of heroin hidden in a storage unit here in Anchorage along with an additional nine kilograms of heroin and various packaging materials,” prosecutors wrote.

More drugs were both sold to undercover officers and seized during recent raids in the case.

“The conspirators also sold three kilograms of heroin and two pounds of methamphetamine to an Alaska undercover agent,” prosecutors wrote. “Agents seized an additional two kilograms of heroin and two pounds of methamphetamine from conspirators during arrest operations in Texas late last week.”


Continued here http://www.ktuu.com/news/news/major...st-yields-8-arrests-massive-seizures/29509834


----------



## Transform

http://www.hampshire.police.uk/inte...2014/november/05112014-op-cowley-drug-seizure



> *Seven people have been charged and six have been released on bail following drugs warrants led by Hampshire Constabulary.
> *
> Officers executed 12 warrants at addresses in Hedge End, Fareham, Gosport, Park Gate and Merseyside on Monday, November 3 as part of Operation Cowling.
> 
> As a result of searches the following approximate amounts were seized:
> - 42 kilos of Cocaine
> - MDMA with a street value of approximately £2 million pounds
> - Two kilos of Amphetamine
> - Three kilos of Cannabis
> - Approximately £200k cash was seized.
> 
> 
> The total street value of all drugs seized is estimated at approximately £11 million pounds.  This is the largest seizure of class A drugs in the history of Hampshire Constabulary investigations.
> Seven people have been charged on suspicion of being involved in the supply of Class A drugs. They will all appear at Portsmouth Magistrates Court on November 5.
> Five people have been arrested on suspicion of conspiracy to supply class A drugs and released on police bail.
> Detective Chief Inspector Kevin Dennis, said: "This is an important step towards disrupting the activities of organised crime groups.  We will not tolerate drugs in our county and will continue to make Hampshire a hostile environment for drug dealers".


----------



## poledriver

*Man caught conducting DIY Ice importation with approximate street value of $43 million*








> 06-11-2014 -
> A 55-year-old Chinese national will appear in the Sydney Central Local Court today (6 November 2014) charged with importing crystal methamphetamine, also known as Ice, concealed in flat-pack cabinet materials.
> 
> Late last month, Australian Customs and Border Protection Service (ACBPS) officers at the Sydney Container Examination Facility selected a consignment labelled as ‘flat pack cabinets’ for closer examination after an x-ray of the consignment revealed anomalies.
> 
> During the examination, ACBPS officers found a crystalline substance concealed within stacks of plywood boards. Presumptive tests of the substance returned positive results for crystal methamphetamine with an approximate total weight of 65kg. The estimated street value of the crystal methamphetamine is $43 million.
> 
> The matter was referred to the Australian Federal Police (AFP) for investigation.
> 
> On Monday 3 November 2014 the AFP conducted a controlled delivery of the consignment to an address in Rosebery. Yesterday (Wednesday) afternoon the Chinese national accessed the consignment and began removing substituted material. The man was arrested and transported to the AFP Sydney Office.
> 
> The man has been charged with one count of attempting to possess a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug contrary to section 307.5 of the Criminal Code Act 1995 (Cth) and one count of importing a commercial quantity of border controlled drug contrary to section 307.1 of the Criminal Code Act 1995 (Cth).
> 
> AFP Manager Sydney Office, Ray Johnson said people considering importing border controlled drugs should listen to authorities.
> 
> “Every day of every week, we are building our intelligence on drug importation, and it is not just the AFP that criminals are up against. They face the combined resources of numerous border and law enforcement agencies both here and across the globe,” Commander Johnson said.
> 
> “The arrest is a direct result of information gathering, intelligence sharing and a joint operation to bring the drug importer before the courts. Stopping thousands of hits of crystal methamphetamine making it onto our streets is a great outcome.”
> 
> ACBPS Director Operations and Planning NSW, Brett Totten, said this arrest shows that transnational criminal networks continue to pose a real danger to the Australian border and our way of life, however they face a formidable opponent in Australian and international law enforcement partners.



http://newsroom.customs.gov.au/rele...n-with-approximate-street-value-of-43-million


----------



## poledriver

NSW Police Force
1 hr · 
Investigators have charged two men after a large quantity of tobacco was seized in a van at Coffs Harbour early this morning.
About 12.45am (Saturday 8 November 2014), police from Coffs/Clarence Local Area Command were patrolling Pacific Highway south of Coffs Harbour.
The officers stopped and spoke to two men in a transit van parked at a service station.

Police searched the van and will allege that they seized over 275 kilograms of tobacco.
The men were arrested and taken to Coffs Police Station.

Both men, a 27 and 32-year-old, were charged with not have tobacco bale label attached/comply with conditions, possess tobacco and move tobacco leaf without permission.
They were given conditional bail to appear at Coffs Harbour Local Court on Monday 8 December 2014.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Lol a tobacco bust...that's great.


----------



## poledriver

*George Hatsiosifidis, 75, jailed for five years over $10m, 3000-plant drug crop*






AN ELDERLY man has been jailed over a sophisticated $10 million drug crop in the Murray Mallee.

George Hatsiosifidis, 75, had been found guilty by a District Court jury of two counts of cultivating a commercial quantity of a controlled plant in February 2011.

The court had heard more than 3000 cannabis plant were found at a property at Peebinga, between Loxton and Pinnaroo.

It also heard the crops were watered by a sophisticated dripper system.

Prosecutors had alleged the crops would have yielded about $10 million when they reached maturity.

Judge Paul Cuthbertson today sentenced Hatsiosifidis to five years’ jail with a non-parole period of two-and-a-half years.

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/...0plant-drug-crop/story-fni6uo1m-1227121834159


----------



## neversickanymore

*Drugs, traffickers, B990K bribe seized*
14 Nov 2014  
Chinpat Chaimon


Six members of a suspected drug gang were arrested, and more than 200,000 speed pills, a kilogramme of Ecstasy and a proffered bribe of nearly one million baht in cash were seized in two separate operations in Chiang Rai on Friday. 







continued here http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/443377/drug-bust-leads-to-bribe-attempt

................................................................................

990,000 baht is 30137 usd


----------



## Erikmen

Now is he going to die in jail with 75 years old, you think (?)


----------



## poledriver

Hard to say, he might get out in a few yrs if he lives that long.


----------



## poledriver

*Drug trafficker Marc Quaid jailed for 23 years over Perth methamphetamine seizure*



> Two men have been jailed for their involvement in a multi-million dollar drug operation being run out of Perth.
> 
> Marc Quaid, 39, was sentenced to at least 20 years in prison after being found guilty of selling more than 12 kilograms of methamphetamine.
> 
> His courier, 51-year-old Roberto Zanon, was handed a 14-year sentence.
> 
> District Court judge Bruce Goetze described Quaid as a high-level dealer who was able to "shift large quantities, very quickly".
> 
> He said he was in the "worst category of offenders" and was "at the top, or very near the top" of a sophisticated drug dealing operation.
> 
> The court was told the methamphetamine seized was worth up to $4.5 million but would have fetched far more at street level.
> 
> Police charged the men after officers discovered drugs at a warehouse in the Perth suburb of Malaga.
> 
> The pair maintained their innocence throughout the trial, but Quaid appeared to have had a change of heart.
> 
> Judge Goetze said he received a letter from Quaid on Thursday in which he said he was remorseful, and would "never get involved with anything of this kind again, even if I was released tomorrow".
> 
> But the judge said it was not true remorse and that Quaid felt sorry for himself because of the position he found himself in.
> 
> Judge Goetze said the men were motivated by financial gain and had not considered the "grief suffered by end users of drugs".
> 
> Earlier this year Quaid dropped a claim that post-traumatic stress disorder, suffered as a result of his Army service, may have contributed to his offending.
> 
> Quaid blew a kiss to his partner Emily McHenry as he was led out of the dock.
> 
> He has a young daughter with her, and two sons from a previous relationship.
> 
> Both men will be eligible for parole.
> 
> Marc Quaid is the brother of Fabian Quaid who in 2010 was sentenced to 17 years' jail for conspiring to traffic 44 kilograms of methylamphetamine, which arrived in Fremantle on a cargo ship in 2008.



http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-11-14/drug-trafficker-sentenced-to-23-years-jail/5891984


----------



## S.J.B.

Wow, those are brutal sentences.  I didn't realize that drug sentencing got that bad in Australia.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Yeah rough shit. Crazy he got longer than his brother for 36 kilos less. Doesn't seem fair.


----------



## poledriver

*Australian navy seizes heroin worth $183m near east Africa*








> An Australian Navy warship patrolling Indian Ocean waters has seized heroin worth $183 million near east Africa this week, a navy official says.
> 
> It is one of the region's biggest heroin hauls in recent years.
> 
> East Africa has become a key export route for Afghan heroin destined for Europe but regional maritime forces, short of funds and anti-trafficking expertise, have struggled to stem the flow of narcotics through their territorial waters.
> 
> Crew from the frigate HMAS Toowoomba boarded a vessel in international waters on Monday and confiscated 388 kilograms of heroin in hessian bags after an intelligence tip-off, the 30-country Coalition Maritime Forces (CMF) naval group said in a statement.
> 
> "The teams ashore and onboard the ship provided key pieces of the puzzle which led to this successful intercept," commanding officer of HMAS Toowoomba Cath Hayes said.
> 
> HMAS Toowoomba was deployed as part of CMF to counter piracy, militancy, smuggling and other illegal activities in an area covering the Red Sea, Gulf of Aden, Arabian Gulf, Arabian Sea, Indian Ocean and the Gulf of Oman.
> 
> The CMF did not give the precise location of the seizure but to date most of the major heroin seizures in east Africa took place near Kenya and Tanzania, widely seen as the main gateways for Afghan drugs into east Africa.
> 
> In April, another Australian warship near Kenya raided a vessel with 1,023 kilograms of heroin on board, which remains the record heroin haul seized by the CMF in the region.



http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-11-...eroin-worth-millions-near-east-africa/5908030


----------



## poledriver

*Mouthwash detection prevents cocaine build up*






20-11-2014 -
A 23-year-old Brazilian national will appear before Sydney Central Local court today, charged with attempting to import more than two litres of liquid cocaine into Australia.   

On Wednesday, 19 November 2014, Australian Customs and Border Protection Service (ACBPS) officers at Sydney International Airport selected the man for a baggage examination after he arrived on a flight from Dubai.

During the examination, ACBPS officers located four bottles of assorted liquids labelled alcoholic spirits, mouthwash and beauty products. When the bottles were opened, officers noticed that the liquid was consistently thicker than expected in all four bottles. Initial tests of the liquid tested positive for cocaine.

The man was referred to the Australian Federal Police, who later charged him and he will appear in Sydney Central Local court today.

ACBPS Regional Commander NSW, Tim Fitzgerald, commended the diligence of the Customs and Border Protection officers involved in the seizure.

“This detection is yet another example of the commitment of our highly-skilled officers who work every day to protect Australia’s border,” Mr Fitzgerald said.

“Our officers on the front line, as well as those working in intelligence, are committed to stopping these drugs from reaching Australia’s streets.”

“The maximum penalty this man may face is life imprisonment or a $1,275,000 fine.”

http://newsroom.customs.gov.au/releases/mouthwash-detection-prevents-cocaine-build-up


----------



## BlueBull

^
Possible life imprisonment? Sheesh


----------



## Transform

Same as in the UK, class A drugs with intent to distribute carries up to life and an unlimited fine. In practice this is (almost?) never used.


----------



## BlueBull

I see. I didn't know that. I suppose it could be the same in my country, I never looked into possible charges for distribution, only personal use. Thanks for the info!


----------



## FuckWithRaw

“The maximum penalty this man may face is life imprisonment or a $1,275,000 fine.”


Fuck...... life it is


----------



## poledriver

Nah, as Transform said above these penalties are hardly ever handed out in full. I would guess the man will get like 25 yrs or something but will serve something like 15. It's stupid tho, some rapists or pedos get much more lenient sentences.


----------



## poledriver

*Large-scale clandestine drug laboratory uncovered on Sydney's Northern Beaches - Drug Squad*

Saturday, 22 November 2014 03:58:31 PM

***Editors’ note – footage of the police operation and the seized items will be sent to media this afternoon. Further details of the seized items will be given once the scene is processed***


Drug Squad detectives are in the process of dismantling a large-scale clandestine drug laboratory that was discovered on Sydney’s Northern Beaches.

Police were called to a chemical factory on Prosperity Parade at Warriewood about 12.15pm yesterday (Friday 21 November 2014), following an explosion and subsequent fire inside the building.

The fire was extinguished and officers from Northern Beaches Local Area Command established a crime scene.

During an examination of the crime scene, officers discovered the mezzanine level had been converted into an elaborate clandestine laboratory.

Detectives from the State Crime Command’s Drug Squad were alerted and are in the process of dismantling the lab and seizing the chemicals.

So far detectives have located and seized more than 200kg of chemicals believed to be used to manufacture MDMA (ecstasy).

The operation is continuing and due to the size of the set-up police expect the process of dismantling the site to take some time.

http://www.police.nsw.gov.au/news/l...vdi5hdSUyRm1lZGlhJTJGNDI1NTkuaHRtbCZhbGw9MQ==


----------



## neversickanymore

*239 arrests, $300K of drugs seized in Harrisburg "Shock and Awe" sweep*
Nov 24, 2014 
By Amanda Peterson

During a press conference Monday morning, Attorney General Kathleen Kane announced the results of a recent large-scale warrant sweep in Harrisburg, named "Operation Shock and Awe."

Kane announced the Mobile Street Crimes Unit's sweep resulted in 239 arrests and $300,000 worth of heroin was seized. Kane also said seven gangs were identified in Harrisburg and surrounding areas and seven drug trafficking organizations were found to be operating in that region.

The unit, with the help of local, state and federal law enforcement worked together for the two week crime sweep.

Mayor Eric Papenfuse also spoke at the press conference, announcing that Harrisburg Police arrested another 501 people and seized 45 guns in addition to the efforts by the Attorney General.

http://www.abc27.com/story/27467649...rugs-seized-in-harrisburg-shock-and-awe-sweep


----------



## poledriver

*Six arrested in drug bust which seized 2.8 tonnes of MDMA and methamphetamine worth $1.5 billion*

Six people have been charged over what is believed to be Australia's second largest drug bust, police say.

Approximately 2.8 tonnes of illicit drugs were seized, including 1917 kilograms of MDMA and 849 kilograms of methamphetamine, with a street value of more than $1.5 billion.

Australian Federal Police Commissioner Andrew Colvin and the Justice Minister Michael Keenan will release more details of the operation.

More to come.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-11-29/six-arrested-in-15b-drug-bust-police/5927904

EDIT - (pics)


























http://www.news.com.au/national/nsw...stralian-history/story-fnii5s3x-1227139129100


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

> Kane announced the Mobile Street Crimes Unit's sweep resulted in 239 arrests and $300,000 worth of heroin was seized. Kane also said seven gangs were identified in Harrisburg and surrounding areas and seven drug trafficking organizations were found to be operating in that region.



So many lives ruined. And for that amount of people that is not very much heroin..


----------



## neversickanymore

Right.. pretending to make a positive diffrence while causing hell all along the way.

Wonder what effect that huge mdma bust will have on ausi land.. call me crazy, but I bet it ends up being a very negative thing. We shall have to watch the headlines to see.


----------



## poledriver

Wish that MDMA had got thru


----------



## S.J.B.

poledriver said:


> *Six arrested in drug bust which seized 2.8 tonnes of MDMA and methamphetamine worth $1.5 billion*



Christ that is a big haul.


----------



## poledriver

*Search for missing Penrith girl ends with Chinese drug allegations*






Friends of a Glenmore Park girl believed to be detained in China filed a missing persons report weeks before her alleged drug arrest was made public.

Kalynda Davis’ disappearance was being discussed on social media when Channel Nine reported on Tuesday night that she had been arrested alongside another man, Peter Gardner, allegedly trying to smuggle the drug ice.

Drug trafficking is a serious offence in China which can be punishable with the death penalty by firing squad.







> Peter Gardner, as shown on Channel Nine, who was allegedly arrested with Ms Davis.



Channel 9 reported that the pair have been detained by Chinese authorities after allegedly trying to import methamphetamine or ice from China to Australia.

Missing persons reports were being shared on social media after Ms Davis, thought to be 22, did not return home from a trip as expected weeks before the pair’s alleged arrest was reported.

DIABETES AN EPIDEMIC IN WESTERN SYDNEY

“Kalynda Davis was reported missing to NSW Police on the 5 of November by a family member,’’ NSW Police confirmed yesterday.

“It is no longer active. Once she was located overseas, the matter was referred to DFAT (Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade.)’’

Channel Nine reported on November 5, Mr Gardner, from Richmond, and Ms Davis flew from Sydney International Airport to Guangzhou.

They were booked to fly back to Sydney on November 8, just three days later but were intercepted at the airport by Chinese authorities, and never boarded the flight.

MIKE BAIRD’S MAGIC NUMBER IS $600M FOR THE WEST

Ms Davis attended Penrith Christian School in 2007-2008 and Penrith Anglican College before that.

Acquaintances said that her immediate family and close friends were in China at the moment.

Ms Davis’ Facebook account has been shut down.

“Foreigners have been executed for drug offences in China in recent months.’’

Cont -

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...drug-allegations/story-fngr8i5s-1227143737771


----------



## S.J.B.

Bad, bad decision.  Those poor people.


----------



## poledriver

Yeah, it wasn't any small amounts either -

*Sydney pair faces the death penalty over attempted 75kg 'ice' importation*



> A desperate and uncertain fate awaits two young residents from Sydney's north-west, behind bars in China tonight, accused of trying to smuggle kilos of the drug 'ice'.
> 
> Sydney pair Peter Gardner and Kalynda Davis only met a few weeks ago, but have been charged together by Chinese authorities after allegedly trying to import 75kg of methamphetamine or "ice" from China to Australia.
> 
> They could potentially face a firing squad, with questions now being raised about a sophisticated drug importation ring at Sydney Airport.
> 
> And it has emerged Mr Gardner may have attempted the smuggling feat before.
> 
> Mr Gardner's former employer Michael Kulakovski said he feared for the young man's future.
> 
> "To be caught with substance in China is probably one of the worst countries to be caught in," Mr Kulakovski said.
> 
> The tickets were booked at the Richmond Marketplace Flight Centre in Sydney's west, just minutes away from Mr Gardner's family home.
> 
> 9NEWS understands on November 5, Mr Gardner and Ms Davis flew from Sydney International Airport to Guangzhou.
> 
> They were booked to fly back to Sydney on November 8, just three days later and then transit to Auckland.
> 
> But they were intercepted at the airport by Chinese authorities, and never boarded the flight.
> 
> 9NEWS understands Mr Gardner may have made a similar trip within recent weeks, stopping by Perth and New Zealand.
> 
> He is understood to have told a number of work colleagues that he was working as a carpenter in Goulburn to explain his absence.
> 
> "He was doing really good, he had a lot of work and he was earning good money," Mr Kulakovski said.
> 
> "(I) don't know why he's done this."
> 
> Foreign Minister Julie Bishop's office said no comment would be made as the matter is before the courts.
> 
> The case is expected to be heard in court in China later this week.



http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...ir-held-in-china-over-attempted-75kg-ice-deal


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

I don't get how they were holding close to 150lbs of ice...how could someone not see that the guys bags were super heavy lol its sad tho BC there isn't too many places worse to get caught with 75kilos of ice.


----------



## poledriver

Yeah I am not sure how they were expecting to get out of China and Back into Australia with that much, even say 7.5 Kg's between them seems like alot, but 75? Wtf... I wonder where and how they got caught, like in the hotel or at the airport etc.


----------



## neversickanymore

Officers in Laredo seize nearly $7.5M in drugs
December 9, 2014

LAREDO, Texas (AP) — Three suspected smugglers have been detained and nearly $7.5 million in drugs seized in two busts at the South Texas border.

U.S. Customs and Border Protection didn't immediately release names of the suspects arrested at the Gateway to the Americas Bridge in Laredo or details on charges. An agency spokesman had no additional information Tuesday.

Officers on Saturday confiscated 151 pounds of liquid methamphetamine concealed in a pickup truck driven by a man from Orlando, Florida. Investigators put the street value of the meth at $4.8 million.

Authorities on Friday discovered more than two dozen packages of cocaine in a car carrying two females from Gatesville. Authorities estimate the cocaine is worth about $2.6 million. Gatesville is 30 miles southwest of Waco.

Officers also confiscated both vehicles.

http://www.chron.com/news/texas/article/Officers-in-Laredo-seize-nearly-7-5M-in-drugs-5944632.php


----------



## S.J.B.

I'm very curious about the exact composition of "liquid methamphetamine."  That National Geographic documentary showed a very dark liquid which couldn't have simply been a solution of methamphetamine and water.


----------



## neversickanymore

*Ex-Hendricks County deputies linked to synthetic drug ring*
Michael Anthony Adams
December 12, 2014



*NSFW*: 









*NSFW*: 









*NSFW*: 
















Two former Hendricks County deputies were arrested Thursday morning on charges related to a nationwide drug investigation.

Jason Woods, 41, and Teresa Woods, 34, were taken into custody at the Indianapolis office of Homeland Security Investigations and transported to Boone County Jail where they were booked on two counts each of possession of a synthetic drug, police said.

Detectives received intelligence regarding a safe owned by the husband and wife in May. After a warrant for the safe was obtained in June, officials said investigators found more than $80,000 cash and over 100 grams of synthetic drugs inside.

The Woods were also under scrutiny in March after a longtime friend of the couple, Doug Sloan, who detectives believed to be involved in illegal activity, hired a private investigator to find out what the law enforcement couple had done with $250,000 he'd given them to keep for him.

continued here http://www.indystar.com/story/news/...deputies-linked-synthetic-drug-ring/20249185/


----------



## poledriver

*Drugs worth $13m found in crashed NSW car*



> Police found more than 160kg of drugs with an estimated street value of $13m inside the car in Sydney.



http://www.news.com.au/video/id-w4Z...OlhE/Drugs-worth-13m-found-in-crashed-NSW-car

^ Vid


----------



## neversickanymore

^  they said is pseudoephedrine.    How can 160 kg of pseudoephedrine be worth 13 million dollars?

Cost of 100 grams of pseudoephedrine was listed at $270.   Number of grams in 160 kg 160000g  160000/100 = 1600 x 270=  $432,000.  Seems like they estimated this haul at at least 30 times what is actually worth.  Bought in bulk it would likely be way less.


----------



## S.J.B.

$80 per gram of pseudoephedrine!?  That is absurd.


----------



## Erikmen

It´s impossible..


----------



## poledriver

poledriver said:


> *Drugs worth $13m found in crashed NSW car*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/video/id-w4Z...OlhE/Drugs-worth-13m-found-in-crashed-NSW-car
> 
> ^ Vid



Here's some pics -


*NSFW*:


----------



## S.J.B.

Well, I'm glad that people are bringing pseudoephedrine into Australia, at least.  Better to make the meth domestically than try to smuggle it out of China and get executed.


----------



## poledriver

*Cocaine seized at Coffs Harbour after car stopped on highway*


*NSFW*: 















A man has been charged and over 1kg of cocaine has been seized after a vehicle stop in Coffs Harbour on Thursday.

About 2.20pm Thursday, Coffs Harbour officers stopped a vehicle travelling north along the Pacific Highway.

Police spoke to the driver and sole occupant – a 56-year-old Queensland man – before searching the car, where over 1kg of cocaine was allegedly found and seized.

The man was arrested at the scene and taken to Coffs Harbour Police Station, where he has been charged with supply prohibited drug – large commercial quantity and possess prohibited drug.

He was refused bail, to appear at Coffs Harbour Local Court on Friday.

http://www.portnews.com.au/story/27...caine-seized-at-coffs-harbour/?cs=257#slide=3


----------



## poledriver

*NZ - Two teenage boys caught with $2 million worth of drugs*

Thirty-eight Head Hunters gang members are facing methamphetamine-related charges after a major drug bust culminating in 13 arrests in raids in Whangarei this morning.

Millions of dollars worth of drugs, guns and cash were seized by police during the raids, which were part of a covert operation targeting members of the Head Hunters gang.

Thirteen members or associates of the motorcycle gang were arrested after detectives from the Organised and Financial Crime Agency of New Zealand executed a number of search warrants this morning.

Police seized over $4 million in cash, methamphetamine and precursors with an estimated street value of $4 million, and assets worth $9.1 million during this morning's operation.

Two clandestine labs were discovered and 22 firearms were also confiscated.


Detective Inspector Bruce Good said among those arrested in Whangarei this morning were two teenage boys were allegedly caught with an estimated $2.5 million worth of methamphetamine in a luxury Mercedes Benz car on an Auckland motorway in November.

"Leading up to our termination in Whangarei this morning we had discovered a large scale methamphetamine manufacturing operation based in a rural location close to Whangarei.

"We believe this operation was coordinated by and for the Head Hunters outlaw motorcycle group."

Detective Inspector Kevin Burke said police intelligence indicated the operation had the capacity to produce $3 million worth of methamphetamine a week.

"During these operations, search warrants were executed in seven of the 12 police districts, which illustrates the scope of this organised criminal network," Mr Burke said.

Mr Good said the Whangarei operation that was shut down this morning may have been one of the clandestine labs used by the Head Hunters to supply the South Island methamphetamine market.

"When you have cooks producing $3 million worth of methamphetamine in three days you start to see the size of the problem."

Mr Good said while the Head Hunters were the target of operations this year, there were several other organised criminal groups running similar methamphetamine operations.

"They are well organised, well resourced and seemingly highly profitable.

"Police will continue to work hard to reduce the harm that methamphetamine causes in our community by targeting the organised criminal groups that manufacture and supply this destructive drug."

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11375063


----------



## neversickanymore

> Police seized over $4 million in cash, methamphetamine and precursors with an estimated street value of $4 million, and assets worth $9.1 million during this morning's operation.



Look who is the beneficiary of the black market they create in the end .  Yep.. just a more powerful criminal gang swooping into take the cash.  Wake up people. Its happening over and over and over. In Guilty Plea, OxyContin Maker to Pay $600 Million yeah, any addicts recieve this money for treatment or reimbursement for their pain and suffering?  Yeah, I didn't think so.   Just the govenment telling the sheeple they are dealing with this and taking their cut at the same fucking time.  They will keep doing it as long as people let them.


----------



## thathippodick

Dude thats crazy. Need to be doing that round chch


----------



## silas GUY

two nabbed at kona air port ! with over a pound of narcotics! 
http://westhawaiitoday.com/communit...-drugs-airport-make-initial-court-appearances


----------



## silas GUY

neversickanymore said:


> Look who is the beneficiary of the black market they create in the end .  Yep.. just a more powerful criminal gang swooping into take the cash.  Wake up people. Its happening over and over and over. In Guilty Plea, OxyContin Maker to Pay $600 Million yeah, any addicts recieve this money for treatment or reimbursement for their pain and suffering?  Yeah, I didn't think so.   Just the govenment telling the sheeple they are dealing with this and taking their cut at the same fucking time.  They will keep doing it as long as people let them.


shit man im starting to think it may be a bit funer on the other side


----------



## neversickanymore

$1 million drug lab busted near Houston daycare, church
By Craig Hlavaty | December 17, 2014 | Updated: December 17, 2014 4:02pm






After receiving an anonymous tip, Harris County Sheriff’s deputies have shut down an apparent drug lab that was located in Northwest Harris County, according to a release Wednesday. 

According to deputies they have arrested four men in connection with the drug lab, which was making methamphetamine pills and designing them to look like ecstasy pills. Officials entered the warehouse on Monday after obtaining voluntary consent to do so. 

The warehouse, located in the 4800 block of West 34th Street, was in same strip center as a daycare center, a church, and a Family Dollar store. 

An apartment unit off Pinemont was also allegedly involved in the operation. Counterfeit money, codeine syrup, and a large number of pills were found at that location after a warrant search. 

So far only four suspects have been arrested and charged with the manufacturing and delivery of a controlled substance over 400 grams.

The pills were packed in what are called "K" packs, which are bags containing 1,000 pills in each. The lab off West 34th was set up to manufacture at least 25,000 of these packs a day, according to officials.

http://www.chron.com/houston/article/Anonymous-tip-leads-to-million-dollar-Harris-5963732.php


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

S.J.B. said:


> I'm very curious about the exact composition of "liquid methamphetamine."  That National Geographic documentary showed a very dark liquid which couldn't have simply been a solution of methamphetamine and water.


Im pretty sure that liquid methamphetamine is just methamphetamine freebase oil.


----------



## S.J.B.

LSDMDMA&12758710 said:
			
		

> Im pretty sure that liquid methamphetamine is just methamphetamine freebase oil.



In what solvent, though?


----------



## poledriver

those pills look pretty cool, i wonder why they did so many colours...I wouldnt mind a K bag


----------



## Transform

Methamphetamine freebase is an oil at room temperature but any organic solvent could be used to dilute it.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

> According to deputies they have arrested four men in connection with the drug lab, which was making methamphetamine pills and designing them to look like ecstasy pills.






Sounds like they got what they deserved.


----------



## poledriver

it happens alot in thailand especially -



> CHIANG RAI – Children in Thailand are at risk as makers of stimulants like methamphetamine aka yaba entice young with candy flavours and Facebook sales.
> The pills come in a pretty rainbow of colours – purple, pink, orange and green – and boast flavours such as chocolate and strawberry to mask the bitter concoction of drugs inside.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Yeah. It's all cool if you want to sell speed/meth just don't tell people it's something else that they actually wanted.


----------



## greengummybear

*Navy Snipers Shoot Out Drug Boat's Engines*



			
				Sky News said:
			
		

> Navy Snipers Shoot Out Drug Boat's Engines
> Cocaine worth £8.7m is seized from a boat, after HMS Argyll deploys a helicopter with Royal Marines snipers to intercept it.
> 16:50, UK, Saturday 06 December 2014
> 
> 
> A boat smuggling 215kg of cocaine has been seized by the Royal Navy, after two Royal Marines snipers aboard a Lynx helicopter shot out its engines.
> 
> The helicopter was sent out from the HMS Argyll warship after the boat refused to stop.
> 
> It took seconds for all three engines to be disabled during the 23 November operation, bringing the smugglers to a halt in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean.
> 
> It is thought the cocaine on board was worth £8.7m.
> 
> Lt Jonny Hamlyn, the Lynx pilot, said: "I had to work hard to keep the helicopter in the right place for the sniper team, and for us to successfully disable the go-fast was a great team effort."
> HMS Argyll's counter-narcotics bust in the Atlantic Ocean. Pics: Ministry Of Defence
> 
> The Royal Marines snipers were sent out on a Lynx helicopter
> 
> HMS Argyll has been involved in counter-narcotics patrols for six months. In total, her crew has recovered nearly 1,900kg of cocaine - worth £77m - during four seizures.
> 
> The vessel, now heading back to Britain for Christmas, was part of Operation Martillo, a 15-nation effort to stop the worldwide, illegal movement of drugs from South America. The effort is also trying to restrict the access criminal organisations enjoy to the region by air and sea.
> 
> Last month, the Plymouth-based Type 23 frigate was involved in a high speed chase to intercept a suspicious vessel.
> 
> Paul Hammond, HMS Argyll's Commanding Officer, said: "We have had a series of drug busts and they have all been different.
> 
> "They have ranged from night time chases to disabling engines with sniper fire - however, they have all shown the effect and versatility that can be delivered by a Royal Navy warship."


http://news.sky.com/story/1387059/navy-snipers-shoot-out-drug-boats-engines


----------



## poledriver

*Woman faces court for methamphetamine importation*













> A 35-year-old US citizen from the Dominican Republic has appeared in Adelaide Magistrates Court later today charged with drug importation offences following a joint Australian Federal Police (AFP), South Australia Police and Australian Customs and Border Protection Service (ACBPS) operation.
> 
> On 15 December 2014, ACBPS officers at Melbourne International Mail intercepted a package from the United States of America addressed to a residence in Prospect, South Australia.
> 
> The consignment, containing two large plastic containers labelled as containing protein powder, was selected for further examination by the ACBPS officers.
> 
> Examination of the containers found a top layer of cotton wool with coffee sprinkled throughout.  Approximately 3 kilograms of white crystals were located inside the containers, beneath the cotton wool and coffee.
> 
> Presumptive testing provided a positive result for methamphetamine, and the consignment was referred to the AFP
> 
> Yesterday, police conducted a controlled operation and executed a search warrant in the suburb of Prospect.
> 
> The woman was subsequently charged with attempting to possess a prohibited import.
> 
> AFP Manager Adelaide Office Matt Varley said that this interception shows law enforcement is working together to target drug trafficking in South Australia.
> 
> “The AFP and its partner agencies are working together more than ever to keep drugs off Adelaide’s streets,” Commander Varley said.
> 
> Detective Chief Inspector Steve Taylor, the Officer in Charge of the South Australia (SAPOL) Drug and Organised Crime Task Force said this should serve as a warning to anyone contemplating bringing illicit drugs into South Australia.
> 
> “There is a strong probability you will be caught,” he said. “Don’t risk it.”



http://www.afp.gov.au/media-centre/...es_court_for_methamphetamine_importation.aspx


----------



## FuckWithRaw

> “There is a strong probability you will be caught,” he said. “Don’t risk it.”



Probably the most important bit of that 
entire article. 
If your going to Australia DO NOT TAKE DRUGS. Au customs does not fuck around.


----------



## limonov

FuckWithRaw said:


> Probably the most important bit of that
> entire article.
> If your going to Australia DO NOT TAKE DRUGS. Au customs does not fuck around.



Pssh...Oz customs are good, I'll give you that...But have you been to Australia? They have one of the highest  rates of drug use in the world!

Besides, the popularity of silk road in OZ shows that customs ain't that shit hot.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

No I haven't I'm in the good ol US and that was popular everywhere. 
I just don't like to see people have their lives pointlessly flushed down the toilet opposite swirl of me for stupid shit.


----------



## poledriver

> NSW Police Force
> 7 mins ·
> Police have charged 31 people with drug offences during a music festival at Moore Park overnight, with a further seven people hospitalised – six suspected of having an adverse reaction to prohibited drugs.
> The “Above and Beyond” festival, which was held at the Hordern Pavillion yesterday (Wednesday 31 December 2014), started at 8pm and ran until 3am this morning.
> The event was sold out, with approximately 5000 people in attendance.
> Police from Surry Hills Local Area Command, with assistance from the Dog Unit launched a drug dog operation targeting the festival.
> A total of 84 person searches were conducted, with 31 detections made – predominantly for numerous types of pills and powder. These 31 people were issued with Court Attendance Notices for drug offences.
> Incidents of note include;
> • A 23-year-old Victorian woman was arrested and charged with supplying a prohibited drug, after officers allegedly located 15 capsules of MDMA secreted in her bra. Also, a 29-year-old Punchbowl man was charged with drug supply after allegedly being found in possession of 24 MDMA tablets, and prescription drugs. Both were granted conditional bail, to appear before the Downing Centre Local Court on Thursday 22 January 2015.
> • Five women, aged 20, 22, 23 and two aged 24, were taken to St Vincent’s Hospital for suspected adverse reactions to the prohibited drug GHB. A sixth person – a 22-year-old woman – was taken to the same hospital with a suspected adverse reaction to MDMA (ecstasy).
> • An 18-year-old Riverwood man is under investigation after police seized cash and two mobile phones believed to be stolen following a person search. Inquiries continue.



...


----------



## FuckWithRaw

See. What the fuck ?? In the US music festivals you get a "pat down" upon entry but that's ridiculous. Why even attend if they want to fuck you??


----------



## poledriver

NSW Police Force
Police have arrested 214 people in relation to drug offences at a New Year’s Day dance festival in Sydney – a record number of arrests during the one-day festival.

Police attached to the Redfern Region Enforcement Squad conducted a covert and overt operation at ‘Fuzzy Field Day 2015’, held at The Domain yesterday (Thursday 1 January 2015).

The operation targeted anti-social behaviour, alcohol-related crime, and illegal drug use and supply both inside and outside the venue, and ensured the safety and security of over 24,500 people.

As part of the operation, police with the assistance of the use of drug detection dogs identified 214 people allegedly in possession of illicit drugs

Illicit drugs seized included amphetamines, cannabis, cocaine, ecstasy, LSD and ice.

Major arrests included three people arrested and charged with drug supply offences.

Police will allege a 20-year-old woman was found to be in possession of 75 ecstasy tablets; a 21-year-old woman was found with 50 ecstasy tablets, and a 19-year-old man was found to be in possession of 40 ecstasy tablets.

All three were charged with supplying drugs and granted conditional bail, to appear at Downing Centre Local Court on 29 January 2015.

A total of 88 people were ejected from the festival due to their level of intoxication or fence jumping.

During the Festival, 190 people received medical treatment by Ambulance Paramedics. Three of those people were taken to hospital for further treatment.

Redfern Region Enforcement Squad Commander, Chief Inspector Stuart Bell, said the amount of people caught using illicit drugs this year was a concern.

“Most festival-goers know how to have fun and still behave responsibly, but there are those who need to understand that they will not get past us if they have drugs on them” Chief Inspector Bell said.

“The drug-dog operation this year resulted in the most arrests police have made during the history of the Festival, which his extremely concerning and shows that some attendees are still not getting the message.

“We will not take our eye off the ball when it comes to our fight against drugs, alcohol-related crime and anti-social behaviour, particularly at music festivals.

“We make no apologies for finding these people and putting them before the courts.

“Police will continue to run these operations and work with the festival organisers to ensure music-lovers can attend festivals and enjoy themselves in a safe, drug-free environment,” Ch Insp Bell said.

Last year (2014) about 140 people were arrested over drug-related offences at the Field Day Festival, and in 2013, 153 people were arrested.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Why not just have a taxed drug market similar to alcohol and tobacco so people can enjoy music festivals however they'd like?? No need to ruin someones life for a substance they would like to ingest, It hurts no one but themselves. Then festival owners would not have to worry about dealers pushing anyways. Plus the amount of bunk drugs going around would be slim to none.


----------



## poledriver

*Man charged for attempting to import cocaine into Sydney on New Years Day*

02-01-2015 -











A 41-year-old Brazilian national is scheduled to appear in Parramatta Court today charged with attempting to import three kilograms of cocaine through Sydney Airport.

Australian Customs and Border Protection Service (ACBPS) officers selected the man for a baggage examination yesterday when he arrived on a flight from Brazil via the United Arab Emirates.

During the examination, the officers x-rayed the man’s suitcases, noting inconsistencies. Deconstruction of the bags found a white powder which tested positive for cocaine.

The man was referred to the Australian Federal Police (AFP), who later charged him with importing a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug contrary to section 307.1 of the Criminal Code Act 1995 (Cth).

ACBPS Regional Commander NSW Tim Fitzgerald said the seizure serves as a warning to potential drug smugglers.

“It may be the holiday season but when it comes to protecting Australia’s borders our officers do not rest,” Mr Fitzgerald said.

“This detection exemplifies the commitment we have to stopping drugs from reaching our streets.”

Acting Manager AFP Aviation Brett Jackson said people should be aware that it is an offence to import drugs into Australia.

“The AFP and its partner agencies remain committed to stopping people attempting to import illicit drugs into Australia,” Acting Commander Jackson said.

Further forensic testing will be undertaken to determine the exact weight and purity of the substance.

http://newsroom.customs.gov.au/rele...ng-to-import-cocaine-into-sydney-on-new-years


----------



## Transform

Leeds man charged as NCA investigates drugs haul



> A man from Leeds has been charged in connection with a plot to import 90 kilos of MDMA hidden inside a consignment of out-of-date frozen chicken.
> 
> Border Force officers at Killingholme port discovered the powdered drugs, alongside a kilo of class B drug methoxetamine, amongst pallets of frozen chicken that had arrived on a lorry from the Netherlands on the morning of Friday 5 December.
> 
> They alerted the National Crime Agency (NCA), who began an investigation.
> 
> Later that evening NCA officers arrested Christopher Byron Still, 67, of Glen Grove, Morley, at his home address. Around £13,000 cash was also seized.
> 
> Investigators also executed search warrants at business premises in the Holbeck and Batley areas, recovering another 30 kilos of amphetamine, a class B drugs, from the Holbeck address.
> 
> The likely combined street value of the MDMA and amphetamine is estimated to be at least £4.5 million.
> 
> Still was charged with conspiring to import class A drugs, importing class B drugs, possession with intent to supply and possession of criminal property.
> 
> On Monday 8 December he appeared before Wakefield Magistrates where he was remanded in custody until his next court appearance at Leeds Crown Court on 22 December.
> 
> The driver of the lorry, a 52-year-old Dutch national, has been bailed pending further enquiries.
> 
> The chicken, which had a ‘use by’ date of 2010, was impounded by environmental health officers and will now be destroyed.
> 
> National Crime Agency branch commander David Norris said:
> 
> “Through close work with Border Force colleagues we have taken a substantial amount of class A and B drugs out of circulation and our investigation into this particular smuggling attempt continues.
> 
> “The organised criminal networks responsible for attempting to traffick drugs to the UK should know that we don’t get tired - we will continue to relentlessly pursue them and disrupt their activities.”
> 
> Mark Robinson, Assistant Director for Border Force Humber Command, said:
> 
> “This was an excellent seizure and demonstrates how Border Force officers play a crucial role in protecting the UK from illegal drugs and other contraband. By stopping this smuggling attempt we have prevented a sizeable amount of drugs making it onto the streets.
> 
> “Working with law enforcement colleagues, including the NCA, we are determined to do all we can to prevent drug trafficking and put those responsible behind bars.”


----------



## poledriver

dammmnnnn


----------



## neversickanymore

*Plane wreck reveals £55million cocaine drugs haul two months after it crashed*
Jan 06, 2015 21:27 By Russell Myers

Cocaine worth £55million has been recovered from a wrecked plane that went missing over the Andes.

More than 880lb of the drug was scattered in 362 packets over 14,000ft mountains in Venezuela.

It is thought the Mexican plane crashed as the pilot was flying low to evade radar on November 5.

Military chief Richard Lopez said: “Venezuela was not the final destination of these drugs.”

Rescuers located the light aircraft on Saturday but took two days to recover the cocaine because of difficult terrain and bad weather.

Venezuela is considered a major drugs transit country by the United Nations.

The country’s President Nicolas Maduro has warned that any drugs plane entering Venezuela’s airspace would be shot down.

Human remains believed to be those of an unnamed 38-year-old Mexican pilot working for an international drugs trafficking gang were also discovered in the wreck of the plane.

The plane went missing as it flew over Venezuela’s Sierra Nevada National Park in the west of the country.

Soldiers and professional rescuers took two days to recover the drugs because of the difficult terrain and bad weather conditions after locating the aircraft.

continued and linked in title


----------



## poledriver

> NSW Police Force added 5 new photos.
> 7 hrs ·
> Drug Squad detectives have seized drugs worth more than $20 million and numerous firearms, including a machine gun and an illegally-imported Glock pistol, inside a box trailer in western Sydney.
> 
> Late last week (Thursday 8 January 2015), Drug Squad detectives attended a property at Saxonvale Crescent, Edensor Park, as part of their ongoing investigations into the manufacture of prohibited drugs under Strike Force Herd.
> 
> Chemicals and equipment consistent with a clandestine drug laboratory were located inside a car and box trailer parked outside the property, which were towed to a police holding yard for further investigation.
> 
> Specialist officers from the Drug Squad’s Chemical Operations Team examined the trailer, locating more than 50kg of drugs inside.
> 
> That included 14.7kg of heroin, 6.2kg of amphetamines tablets, 1.2kg of methylamphetamine, 5L of methylamphetamine oil and 30kg of ephedrine. The drugs seized have an estimated potential street value of $20.8 million.
> 
> Numerous firearms were also located, including an Uzi machine gun, an assault rifle and silencer, four handguns, and two shortened shotguns, as well as assorted ammunition.
> 
> One of the handguns, a Glock pistol, has since been identified as one of a number of Glock pistols illegally imported into Australia from Germany several years ago.
> 
> As a result of inquiries, a 27-year-old man from Greenfield Park was charged with supplying a large commercial quantity of a prohibited drug and number of other drug related offences.
> 
> He is due to reappear at Campbelltown Local Court today (Wednesday 14 January 2015).


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Daamn look at those bricks of smack...bet it was some Asian fire


----------



## jhonnydell

*Arkansas in yell county*

http://www.fox16.com/story/d/story/...-dealers-in-yell/21036/TYwyOVB8fEC31DiRrOqlsA
Any one got the update


----------



## poledriver

Google away and find out.


----------



## poledriver

Australian Federal Police

41 mins · 

A 26 year old man has been charged in Perth with importing almost 4kgs of ‘black ice’.

‘Black ice’ is just another form of methamphetamine and is just as addictive and deadly as the more common white crystal.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

poledriver said:


> Australian Federal Police
> 
> 41 mins ·
> 
> A 26 year old man has been charged in Perth with importing almost 4kgs of ‘black ice’.
> 
> ‘Black ice’ is just another form of methamphetamine and is just as addictive and deadly as the more common white crystal.



Or burnt shit quality? That's some funky lookin meth woulda thought heroin.


----------



## Transform

Looking at the package I presume it's been mixed with activated charcoal to make it easier to smuggle


----------



## poledriver

Sure looks like it...



> Activated charcoal: If you swallowed meth, you may be given activated charcoal to help absorb the drug in your stomach. You may vomit.


----------



## poledriver

NSW Police Force

1 hr · 

Drug Squad detectives have arrested and charged two men with the commercial supply of cocaine and seized more than $2 million worth of the drug.

Strike Force Dufficy was established by the Drug Squad last year to investigate the supply of cocaine by a number of Colombian nationals.

More than one kilogram of cocaine with an estimated potential street value of over $1 million was seized by police during the investigation.

Just after 1.30pm yesterday (Monday 23 February 2015), strike force detectives launched an operation in Phillips Avenue, Campsie, arresting two men during an alleged drug transaction.

Over half a kilogram of cocaine was seized at the scene, with police seizing an additional 250g of cocaine and more than $100,000 cash during search warrants at Rockdale and Canterbury.

It brings the total amount of drugs seized during Strike Force Dufficy to 1.9kg which has an estimated potential street value of more than $2 million.

The two Colombian nationals, a 54-year-old man from Canterbury and a 38-year-old man from Rockdale, were taken to Campsie Police Station.

They were both charged with the large commercial supply of cocaine and refused bail to appear at Burwood Local Court today.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Good lord....1 million for a kilo?? If I ever find a super cheap kilo hookup I'm moving to aus haha


----------



## poledriver

Give me a PM if you make it lol.


----------



## poledriver

*Life in jail for Canadian national behind one of Australia’s biggest and most sophisticated drug syndicates*






THE mastermind of one of Australia’s biggest and most sophisticated drug operations has been sentenced to life in prison after importing $260 million worth of illegal substances into the country.

Canadian national Mark Clermont, 36, was charged with importing 85.5 kg of pure cocaine and 192.9 kg of pure methylamphetamines inside the barrel of a road roller.

It was one of the biggest drug busts in Australian history.

He denied all involvement but a jury found him guilty and he was today sentenced to life in jail with a non-parole period of 20 years.

Acting Judge Anthony Garling said Clermont arrived in Australia in April 2010 on a tourist visa to set up the Australian arm of an international drug syndicate financed by a North American man known as “Big D”.

A legitimate importation business was set up and for two and a half years items such as tractors and forklifts were imported to create the impression the company was engaged in legitimate activity.

But it wasn’t until a road roller was imported into Australia in September 2012 that authorities became suspicious.






“It contained methylamphetamine and cocaine which were concealed in the barrel of the road roller,” Judge Garling said during sentencing at the Sydney District Court.

“They were concealed in such a way which included lead lining to defeat X-ray examination of the roller by Australian Customs.

“It was a very clever concealment.”

Though Customs did tests on the road roller, they were not prepared to deconstruct it and it was successfully delivered to a Terrey Hills address where the drugs were unloaded.

Weeks later AFP officer raided the property, seized the drugs and arrested Clermont and his co-accused and fellow Canadian Mathieu Horobjowsky.






Judge Garling said Clermont’s offending was in the worst category and he needed to be sentenced in such a way that he realised that he cannot commit these types of offences again.

“I note that Clermont was not addicted to drugs, he was doing this for financial gain and his own greed.”

Clermont, who has a science degree and had a stable upbringing, did not react when he was sentenced to a maximum of life in jail.

Horobjowsky, 35, was sentenced to a maximum of 20 years with a non-parole period of 13 years.

Though he played a lesser part than Clermont, Judge Garling said Horobjowsky’s involvement as the facilitator was still very significant and he knew exactly what he was doing.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...-drug-syndicates/story-fni0cx12-1227238510102


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

poledriver said:


> Give me a PM if you make it lol.



Haha most def


----------



## poledriver

AFP National Media 

@AFPmedia  ·  46m 46 minutes ago

BREAKING: 100kg meth seizure. Two men to appear in Sydney Central Local court this morning. More details to follow. #AusFedPolice


----------



## poledriver

Australian Federal Police added 3 new photos.

11 mins · 

Play-time is over for these alleged drug importers.

Our Australian Customs and Border Protection Service colleagues found 100kg of meth in a shipment labelled as kids toys recently.

As a result two men were charged with serious drug offences and approximately $65 million worth of drugs will no longer reach the streets.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

come on shouldn't those be vac sealed ?? They just look wrapped but I could be wrong


----------



## poledriver

Australian Federal Police

56 mins · 

You do the crime, you do the time.

In 2012 the AFP arrested two foreign nationals for trafficking 350kg of cocaine and meth in a road roller, at a combined estimated street value of up to $237 million.

One man has been sentenced to life imprisonment with a non-parole period of 20 years. Another man has been sentenced for 20 years with a non-parole period of 13 years.


----------



## poledriver

*Spektakulärer Fund: Leipziger Polizei schnappt Online-Drogenhändler*













> eipzig - Es ist einer der größten Drogenfunde in Deutschland: Die Leipziger Ermittlungsbehörden haben offenbar einen 20-jährigen Dealer überführt, der über die Internetseite www.shiny-flakes.to in großem Stil Drogen verkauft haben soll. Wie die Polizei mitteilte, habe der Beschuldigte über die Internetseite "Shiny Flakes" ("Glitzernde Flocken") Tausende Kunden in der ganzen Welt beliefert. Die Ermittlungen seien über ein Jahr geführt worden.
> 
> 
> Insgesamt stellte die Polizei 360 Kilogramm illegale Substanzen sicher, darunter Kokain, LSD, Ecstasy und Haschisch. Nach Angaben der Staatsanwaltschaft "alles außer Heroin". Gesamtwert: 4,1 Millionen Euro. Der 20-Jährige und ein 51-jähriger mutmaßlicher Komplize waren am 26. Februar bei einer Razzia festgenommen worden. Dabei fand die Polizei auch 48.000 Euro in bar. Am Mittwoch gab es bundesweit 38 weitere Hausdurchsuchungen, bei denen fünf Personen verhaftet wurden.
> Eine Million Euro Umsatz in vier Monaten
> 
> Allein zwischen Oktober 2014 und Februar 2015 soll "Shiny Flakes" etwa eine Million Euro Umsatz gemacht haben. Die Gewinnmarge betrug bis zu 300 Prozent, wie ein Polizeisprecher SPIEGEL ONLINE bestätigte. Die Kunden sollen stets mit der Web-Währung Bitcoin bezahlt haben.
> 
> "Shiny Flakes" hatte in Konsumentenkreisen einen besonderen Stellenwert: Während fast alle Versandhändler von illegalen Drogen nur über das sogenannte "Darknet" agierten, verkaufte "Shiny Flakes" auch über das Clearweb, also über das ganz normale und von jedermann zugängliche Internet. Hinzu kam eine vergleichsweise ansprechende Präsentation der angebotenen Drogen.
> 
> Nach Angaben der Staatsanwaltschaft Leipzig gingen die Beschuldigten äußerst konspirativ vor. Die Lieferungen gingen ohne Absenderangaben an offenbar manipulierte Anschriften. Auf die Schliche kamen die Ermittler dem 20-Jährigen auch deshalb, weil einige Sendungen nicht ausreichend frankiert waren. Ein Polizeisprecher betonte, dass "allein der Bestellvorgang" illegal sei.
> 
> Nach der Polizeiaktion hat sich der Inhalt von www.shiny-flakes.to grundlegend geändert. Wer die Seite ansteuert, sieht eine Anzeige der Polizei Sachsen. Der Slogan: "Verdächtig gute Jobs".



http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/just...fuehrt-web-dealer-shiny-flakes-a-1023174.html

Edit - Sorry it's in German, but you get the idea, someone or some group was busted with a massive amount of MDMA and pills (and LSD and hash I think it says). 

If anyone knows German, feel free to summarise it for us


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Damn that's a lot a shit.
I see the word online In there too much as well.
 So much yellow and red Ups :/


----------



## FuckWithRaw

eipzig - It is one of the largest drug discoveries in Germany: Leipzig investigating authorities have apparently transferred to a 20-year-old dealer who allegedly sold via the website www.shiny-flakes.to large-scale drug. Like the police, the accused on the website "Shiny Flakes" ("Glitter flakes") have supplied thousands of customers throughout the world. The investigations were carried out over a year.

Overall, the police found 360 kilograms of illegal substances safely, including cocaine, LSD, ecstasy and hashish. According to the prosecutor "everything except heroin". Total value: € 4.1 million. The 20-year-old and a 51-year-old alleged accomplice were arrested during a raid on 26 February. The police also found 48,000 euros in cash. On Wednesday there were 38 more nationwide raids, in which five people were arrested.

One million euros in sales in four months

Between October 2014 and February 2015 alone to "Shiny Flakes" have made about one million euros. The profit margin was up to 300 percent, a police spokesman confirmed SPIEGEL ONLINE. Customers should have always paid for with the web currency Bitcoin.

"Shiny Flakes" had a special place in consumer circles: While almost all mail order company of illegal drugs acted only on the so-called "darknet" sold "Shiny Flakes" via the Clearweb, that is about standard and accessible by anyone online. There was also a comparatively attractive presentation of the offered drugs.

According to the prosecution the accused Leipzig were still extremely conspiratorial. The delivery went without a return information to clearly manipulated addresses. On the ropes, investigators said 20-year-olds were also because some items were not sufficient postage. A police spokesman stressed that "only the order process" is illegal.

After the police action, the content has vonwww.shiny-flakes.to fundamentally changed. Who drives the side, sees an ad the police Saxony. The slogan: "Suspicious good jobs".


----------



## poledriver

^ Thanks


----------



## FuckWithRaw

No problem man you find the goods the least I can do is translate.


----------



## Jabberwocky

In reference to the the article above ^ here is a different interpretation of it:



> *GERMAN POLICE JUST MADE A GIGANTIC DARK-WEB DRUG BUST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF ANYONE HAD forgotten the sheer scale of the dark-web drug trade, German police just offered a helpful reminder. They’ve seized more than a third of a ton of narcotics from a single online drug seller—a haul that, despite its size, represents an insignificant dent in the burgeoning digital narcotics market known as Evolution.
> 
> Yesterday police in Leipzig announced that they raided 38 locations and arrested seven people across Germany associated with an online drug operation known to its online customers only as “Shiny-Flakes.” The bust began with the arrest of a 20-year-old Leipzig man in late February accused of leading the operation, German police say, along with a 51-year-old Bulgarian man who reportedly acted as the group’s courier from a supplier in Holland. In total, the police say they’ve seized cocaine, ecstasy, LSD, hash, marijuana, amphetamines and methamphetamines totaling up to over 700 pounds of illegal drugs. The group sold those products on the stealthy drug market Evolution, which has emerged over the last year as the top dark web black market, as well as on its own independent websites. Combined with an additional 100 pounds cops bought from the dealers as part of their investigation, police report they’ve taken close to $4.25 million worth of drugs from the group.
> 
> The blog Deep Dot Web, which closely tracks the online narcotics trade, calls the law enforcement operation the biggest Dark Web drug bust ever, though German police would only confirm that it’s the largest such bust to ever take place in Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The investigation, according to Leipzig police spokesperson Katharina Geyer, began nearly a year ago, and more arrests may still be in the works. “Our observation started in March 2014, and from this day on, we got more and more information about the dark net and Shiny-Flakes,” Geyer says. “The search of the [front man’s] room was the height of the investigation…it’s still going on.”
> 
> Police have seized control of two sites that Shiny-Flakes ran independently—one as a hidden service running on the Tor anonymity network, and another on the unprotected Internet. But Shiny-Flakes was also a well-known vendor on Evolution, the Dark Web drug market that has recently become the successor to the defunct Silk Road as the most popular market for anonymous drug sales online. In an October post to the Evolution user forums, Shiny-Flakes advertised that it sold all the drugs that police later seized from the group and many more, including Ketamine, Diazepam, Midazolam, Tramadol, Bromazepam and others. It promised that it would soon be offering new products including heroin, testosterone, and fentanyl, a powerful painkiller sometimes used an alternative to heroin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geyer, the Leipzig police spokesperson, wouldn’t reveal the names of the suspects yet or provide any information about the investigation. But a drug operation as large as Shiny-Flakes’ would have multiple points of attack for law enforcement, from its suppliers to the website it ran without the protection of Tor.
> 
> On Evolution’s forums, users have been asking for weeks about Shiny-Flakes’ disappearance. News of his bust caused panic among some buyers; They worried the group may have kept information on its customers that police could use for further arrests.”People say Shiny had an EXCEL document with all the orders and addresses, nothing encrypted,” wrote one Evolution user named Jawz. “Guys please clean your houses and don’t believe that myth that the cops will only search houses of big customers.”
> 
> But despite the coup the Shiny-Flakes arrests and seizures represent for law enforcement, it’s worth noting that the group accounts for only a small fraction of a single market in the still-flourishing Dark Web drug economy. Evolution alone has nearly 20,000 drug listings, and a quick browse through the site shows dozens of vendors selling the same products that Shiny-Flakes offered, as well as weapons and stolen credit card information.
> 
> Even Operation Onymous, a massive operation that took down dozens of Dark Web drug sites including several popular markets last November, hasn’t stopped the growth of that illicit underground. Eight hundred pounds of narcotics on a table make for a powerful photo op. But tomorrow, the Dark Web’s black markets will go on with business as usual.



Source: http://www.wired.com/2015/03/evolution-shiny-flakes-bust-heroin-cocaine-silk-road/


----------



## poledriver

^ Danké, love the new pic and the vid. 

Makes me sad seeing all those goodies going to waste. Imagine even having a small amount of all those. Daaammmnn.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I sadly agree. Some of the drugs available out there which are banned are healthier alternatives then booze and cigarettes. Ah well the government will wake up one day.


----------



## slimvictor

*underground weed farm under a kid's playhouse*














La Policía incautó dos vagones soterrados en una residencia en Toa Alta donde se cultivaban plantas de marihuana.

Sources: 
Imgur post: http://imgur.com/gallery/UKChF

Video in Spanish here: 
http://www.elnuevodia.com/videos/noticias/detalle/invernaderodemarihuanabajotierra-video-164028/


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Damn that looks pretty legit.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Damn that's a big bust in Germany... Are those all bricks of coke in that one stack? It looks like way more drugs than what they estimated


----------



## neversickanymore

Photo from a diffrent bust. 


BSF seizes Bangladesh-bound drugs worth Rs.1 crore in Tripura

Security agencies in Tripura on Sunday seized three Bangladesh-bound trucks laden with 65,000 bottles of cough syrup estimated to be worth Rs.one crore, officials said here.

According to the Customs authorities and Border Security Force (BSF) officials, 65,000 bottles of Phensedyl cough syrup worth Rs.1 crore were concealed under fruit cartons in the trucks with Rajasthan and Punjab registration numbers.

"Acting on a tip off from its intelligence wing, BSF troopers along with Customs officials intercepted the three trucks at Bodjungnagar area (20km east of Agartala) and during search recovered 65,000 bottles of Phensedyl cough syrup," Customs inspector Sraban Shaurab told reporters here.

The drivers of the three trucks and their assistants managed to flee, he said.

Various cough syrups, which are used as substitute for liquor -- particularly by the young people, are frequently smuggled to Bangladesh in huge quantities through the northeastern states and West Bengal. 

There is a huge demand for them in the neighbouring country.

http://www.newkerala.com/news/2015/fullnews-31589.html

.........................................................................................

Rs.one crore =  ~214,000 USD


----------



## SWIMS cousin

"Emerged as the top dark web black market"  lmao agora is twice the size of evolution but it makes for better news if the police put a dent in the biggest market..hey whatever makes the public feel "safer" i guess


----------



## S.J.B.

poledriver said:


> *Life in jail for Canadian national behind one of Australia’s biggest and most sophisticated drug syndicates*



Damn, I didn't realize that Australia gave out sentences like that for drug offences.


----------



## poledriver

Yeah, but -



> He denied all involvement but a jury found him guilty and he was today sentenced to life in jail with a non-parole period of 20 years.



He may be able to appeal against the severity of the sentence and a judge may say the initial sentence was too much and reduce it, otherwise after 20 years I'm sure he will be appealing for parole and quite possibly given it.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

*Kuna man could be facing life on drug charges*

http://www.ktvb.com/story/news/crime/2015/04/07/dotson-arrest-pot-bust/25425141/



> KUNA -- A Kuna man is facing felony charges after Ada County Sheriff's Office deputies raided his home, finding marijuana and ecstasy.
> More than two pounds of pot, 79 ecstasy pills and 12 grams of hallucinogenic mushrooms were seized.
> Morgan Dotson, 19, had sold small amounts of marijuana, hash oil and cocaine to undercover officers on three occasions over the last month, deputies say.
> Deputies served a search warrant on Dotson's home in the 400 block of Taper Court Monday morning.
> The suspect was arrested and charged with felony counts of trafficking in cocaine, trafficking in marijuana and delivery of a controlled substance. He appeared in court Tuesday afternoon.
> If convicted, he could face up to life in prison.


--
pictures in link, such terrible laws.

Wonder how he had such an array if drugs in kuna...


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

*Idaho State Police Arrest Utah Man for Felony Trafficking of Heroin*

http://idahostatepolice.blogspot.com/2015/04/idaho-state-police-arrest-utah-man-for.html?m=1





> POCATELLO - The Idaho State Police have arrested a Utah man suspected of trafficking heroin from Utah to Idaho after a traffic stop on Wednesday evening.
> 
> On April 8th at about 7:30 p.m. an Idaho State Trooper stopped a 2006 Honda Civic traveling northbound on US91 in Franklin County near the Utah border for a traffic infraction. During the traffic stop the driver consented to a search of his vehicle. During the search the trooper found approximately 201.4 grams of brown heroin in the vehicle. The street value of the heroin is approximately sixty thousand dollars ($60,000).
> 
> The driver of the vehicle, Andres Avila-Rivera, 34 of Ogden, Utah was arrested for Felony Trafficking in Heroin in violation of section 37-2732B(6)(C), Idaho Code. If convicted, Avila-Rivera faces a mandatory minimum sentence of fifteen (15) years in prison and a fine of twenty-five thousand dollars ($25,000).
> 
> Avila-Rivera was booked into the Caribou County Jail and will be arraigned in Sixth Judicial District Court in Franklin County.



--------

Mandatory 15.


----------



## Felonious Monk

^^that's so fucked.  In Utah 201.4g is worth 60k...

In Boston, it takes 900g before it's worth 60k...

http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2015/04...roin-worth-61000/8361428511509/?spt=sec&or=on
(from this week)


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Why would you consent to the search?? If you say no there's only a 50% chance they call the dogs


----------



## neversickanymore

EXCLUSIVE: ‘Breaking Bad’ drug bust by NYPD yields $1.6 million worth of crystal meth 
BY KERRY BURKE , THOMAS TRACY  NEW YORK DAILY NEWS Thursday, April 9, 2015, 3:40 PM


----------



## Erikmen

According to the media, when they can get hold of that much, it means this only accounts of 10% of what has already entered the country.


----------



## neversickanymore

Rare drug found, arrests made after Savannah active lab bust
By Staff report
Published: April 9, 2015

SAVANNAH, Ga. (WJCL) — A major drug bust by the Chatham-Savannah Counter Narcotics Team (CNT) netted several arrests, Thursday, and exposed a rare drug that has found its way into the hostess city.

Just after 6:00 a.m. Thursday, CNT, the Chatham County Sheriff’s Office K9 Unit, members of the Savannah-Chatham Metropolitan Police Department (SCMPD) and the SCMPD SWAT executed a search warrant at 401 East 63rd Street in Savannah.

A total of five people were located inside the house and taken into custody without incident.

Reynolds and 63rd Streets were blocked off for approximately two hours until the area was safe.

As suspected by CNT, a clandestine laboratory was located inside the house and deemed active by agents.

CNT agents specially trained in clandestine laboratories safely removed the active lab and, wearing specialized clothing, were able to make the lab inactive.

Members of the Savannah Fire Department were also on scene assisting with the hazard materials associated with the lab.

Agents also found various forms of controlled substances including but not limited to Dimethyltryptamine (DMT), methamphetamine, cocaine, marijuana, and prescription pills.

Agents also found 12 firearms, items commonly associated with the distribution of a controlled substance and nearly $10,000 in cash.

CNT’s investigation began in March after undercover agents received information that various drugs were being stored, distributed and sold from the house.

Agents were able to determine that people connected to the house were likely manufacturing DMT – a hallucinogenic drug.

http://wjcl.com/2015/04/09/rare-drug-found-arrests-made-after-savannah-active-lab-bust/


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Haha that's pretty funny they seized blue crystal. Esp in nj, there is hardly any meth in the NE, its here of course, but not like the southwest or Midwest.

I wonder if they just used a little blue food coloring, great way to rjip off a branded fiction all product, maybe they sent this novelty meth up here so ppl will try the Heisenberg meth lol, open a new market. 

The cartels do get creative anyone remember the, strawberry flavored cocaine? I think there were other flavors too.


----------



## Felonious Monk

^yeah, I remember that. That'd be pretty fucked if they sent some blue meth up there just because it's the easiest to get people to try

And that DMT lab in Georgia, wtf? That's awesome but sad it's gone..


----------



## neversickanymore

*Nelly Arrested and Charged With Felony Drug Possession*




Search of the rapper's tour bus in Tennessee uncovers five rocks of methamphetamines, marijuana and paraphernalia, plus numerous firearms
By Daniel Kreps April 12, 2015

Nelly was arrested on felony drug charges Saturday after a search of the rapper's tour bus in Tennessee uncovered methamphetamines and marijuana. Nelly was charged with felony possession of drugs, simple possession of marijuana and possession of drug paraphernalia, the Johnson City Press reports.

Nelly's vehicle was pulled over by Tennessee Highway Patrol in Putnam County the morning of April 11th because the tour bus was missing two required stickers, one for the U.S. Department of Transportation and the other an International Fuel Tax Association sticker, USA Today writes. Upon approaching the tour bus, the trooper noticed the smell of marijuana.

A search of the tour bus uncovered a plastic bag that contained "five colored crystal-type rocks" of a substance that later tested positive for methamphetamines. A small amount of marijuana and drug paraphernalia was also found. "Approximately 100 small Ziploc bags that are commonly associated with the sale of narcotics" were also discovered, a law enforcement rep told the Johnson City Press.

In addition to the drugs, numerous firearms were found onboard, including a gold-plated .50-caliber Desert Eagle pistol, a .45-caliber Tarus pistol and a 500-magnum Smith and Wesson. Another man on Nelly's tour bus, Brian Jones, was charged with being a felon in possession of a handgun. Nelly, born Cornell Haynes, and Jones were taken to Putnam County Jail; the other four men aboard the tour bus were not charged.

Read more: http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...felony-drug-possession-20150412#ixzz3X7DYyCca


----------



## neversickanymore

Retiring suburban cop busted in federal drug sting
Posted: 04/10/2015, 07:19pm | Frank Main






With his retirement rapidly approaching, Melrose Park Detective Gregory Salvi was looking to feather his nest.

He moonlighted as a security guard to make a few extra bucks.

But he also plotted to steal drugs and guns from the police department’s evidence room, according to the FBI.

And he was recently caught in an alleged plot to deliver 5 kilograms of cocaine to an informant in exchange for a few thousand dollars.

http://chicago.suntimes.com/news-chicago/7/71/514392/retiring-suburban-cop-busted-federal-drug-sting

.....................................................................................



5 kilos for a couple grand?


----------



## S.J.B.

'medicine cabinet' said:


> I wonder if they just used a little blue food coloring...



I'm pretty certain that's exactly what it is.


----------



## neversickanymore

COURT DATE MOVED FOR SAN PABLO COP BUSTED FOR DRUGS WITH CHILD IN CAR
Tuesday, April 14, 2015 12:16PM

SAN FRANCISCO (KGO) -- We're learning more about a San Pablo police officer who was arrested in San Francisco last Wednesday for buying drugs and possessing an illegal weapon while his 2-year-old daughter waited in the car.

Officer Kenneth White was supposed to appear in court Tuesday morning for a pretrial conference. The court date has been moved to later this week on Thursday

White is accused of buying heroin and cocaine. He was busted on 7th and Howard streets by undercover SFPD officers after they received a tip from the San Pablo Police Department.

Police say White left toddler in his car during the drug transaction near a loaded gun.

The 32-year-old faces a total of six charges including child endangerment, possession of drugs, and possession of an unregistered firearm. He pled not guilty to those charges on Friday. 

On Tuesday in court, his attorney Christopher Dove said he had no comment.

In the meantime, the San Francisco District Attorney's Office said they will be prosecuting this case to the fullest extent.

"It's very concerning," said Assistant District Attorney Alex Bastian. "Whenever you have a child, drugs, a gun, it's very serious and there's going to be consequences for that type of behavior."

White served as a resource officer at Helms Middle School.

At the time of his drug arrest, White was on paid administrative leave for an unrelated conduct issue.

He is currently being held on $250,000 bail.
http://abc7news.com/news/court-date-moved-for-san-pablo-cop-busted-for-drugs/658914/


----------



## foolsgold

neversickanymore said:


> Retiring suburban cop busted in federal drug sting
> Posted: 04/10/2015, 07:19pm | Frank Main
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With his retirement rapidly approaching, Melrose Park Detective Gregory Salvi was looking to feather his nest.
> 
> He moonlighted as a security guard to make a few extra bucks.
> 
> But he also plotted to steal drugs and guns from the police department’s evidence room, according to the FBI.
> 
> And he was recently caught in an alleged plot to deliver 5 kilograms of cocaine to an informant in exchange for a few thousand dollars.
> 
> http://chicago.suntimes.com/news-chicago/7/71/514392/retiring-suburban-cop-busted-federal-drug-sting
> 
> .....................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 5 kilos for a couple grand?



whys that guy looks so familiar strange doing my head in now


----------



## foolsgold

not a mega bust but for a small city like york it is news 

Tranquillizer drug dealer Steven John Rambridge had 4,000 tablets

YORK’S top judge warned that possessing diazepam is illegal as he sentenced a man for dealing in the tranquillizer drug.

Steven John Rambridge, 28, had 4,034 tablets of diazepam and £988 in cash when police searched his house on November 23, Paul Nicholson, prosecuting, told York Crown Court.


His mobile phone had texts showing he had been supplying the drug, which was worth 40p per tablet.

Defence solicitor advocate Mark Thompson said Rambridge had self-medicated himself for some time with the drug to cope with personal problems and pain following an accident that left him with a wrist that needed surgery.

He was said to be short of money because he was on sick leave recovering and started dealing to earn some cash.

After reading a probation service report on Rambridge, the Recorder of York, Judge Stephen Ashurst, told him: “You thought, it is clear from what I read in the report, as do many of your friends and those who live near you, that possession of diazepam isn’t an offence. It is.

“You did know, however, supplying it is an offence and very foolishly you started supplying or selling quantities of diazepam to like-minded people.”

Diazepam is a prescription drug.

Without a valid doctor’s prescription, anyone caught with it can be jailed for up to two years. For dealing in diazepam, the maximum sentence is 14 years. Rambridge, of Beech Glade, Huntington, pleaded guilty to possessing diazepam with intent to supply it to others. He was given a community order with 18 months’ supervision, 80 hours’ unpaid work and a rehabilitation programme.

The £988 cash was confiscated by a court order.

The judge said the irony of the case was that if Rambridge had sought proper advice about his lack of sleep and pain relief he would have avoided being in court with a drug conviction.

He said: “He has been extremely misguided.”

Mr Thompson handed in a reference from Rambridge’s employer, whom he said “speaks very highly of him” and from Rambridge’s father. Rambridge has worked for the same employer since leaving school.


----------



## foolsgold

foolsgold said:


> whys that guy looks so familiar strange doing my head in now



got it reminds me of this guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the was a better one on the tv today but you can see why


----------



## poledriver

*Police arrest more than 20 people at all-night rave in Sydney... as one man is caught with almost 450 MDMA pills*

Police arrested more than 20 people at an overnight dance party in Sydney, including a young man who spent the night behind bars after he was found with almost 450 MDMA pills.
More than 6000 people attended sold-out dance party 'Midnight Mafia' at the Sydney Showground in Homebush from 10pm on Saturday night until 6am the next morning.

Police were targeting the use and supply of prohibited drugs at the venue.
According to NSW Police, a 22-year-old Marrickville man was found in possession of 441 MDMA tablets.






He was charged with supply prohibited drug, refused bail and appeared in Parramatta Local Court on Sunday.
A 23-year-old Peakhurst man was also taken into custody after he was allegedly located with 124 MDMA tablets and a wad of cash.
He has been charged and has been was bailed to appear at Burwood Local Court on 12 May 2015.

A 25-year-old Allambie Heights man was similarly charged after he was allegedly found with over $2500 cash on his person.
Additionally, a 22-year-old Jesmond man was found with 35 MDMA tablets and has been released pending further inquiries.

Cont -

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ed-Sydney-rave-possession-441-MDMA-pills.html


----------



## poledriver

Not as much a bust as a find -

*South Australian driver finds 1kg bag of cannabis in the middle of a highway*






A conscientious South Australian has handed a one-kilogram bag of cannabis found in the middle of a busy highway in to police.

The driver stopped to inspect the bag when it was spotted on the Eyre Highway near Penong at around 9pm yesterday.

When they realised what it was, it was taken to Penong Police Station.

Police are investigating the origins of the cannabis haul. 


Read more at http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...n-the-middle-of-a-highway#9rDyOSKw15c7VaYP.99


----------



## neversickanymore

^ must have realized it was cali outdoor and in a fit of rage chucked it out the window.


----------



## Erikmen

poledriver said:


> Not as much a bust as a find -
> 
> *South Australian driver finds 1kg bag of cannabis in the middle of a highway*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A conscientious South Australian has handed a one-kilogram bag of cannabis found in the middle of a busy highway in to police.
> 
> The driver stopped to inspect the bag when it was spotted on the Eyre Highway near Penong at around 9pm yesterday.
> 
> When they realised what it was, it was taken to Penong Police Station.
> 
> Police are investigating the origins of the cannabis haul.
> 
> 
> Read more at http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...n-the-middle-of-a-highway#9rDyOSKw15c7VaYP.99



Cannabis quantities don't impress me as much as the bag full of pills. And those with kilos of heroin, uncut!

What at was the greatest quantity of drugs you have ever seen?? Irl..


----------



## neversickanymore

foolsgold said:


> whys that guy looks so familiar strange doing my head in now



looks like papa


----------



## poledriver

> What at was the greatest quantity of drugs you have ever seen?? Irl..



I've never seen any drugs in my life 8(


----------



## neversickanymore

Former Shenandoah police chief charged for drugs
BY FRANK ANDRUSCAVAGEPublished: April 22, 2015






FRACKVILLE — A retired Shenandoah police chief charged with having illegal drugs waived his right to a preliminary hearing last week.

Neil Reese, 61, of 212 S. Jardin St., was scheduled to appear April 15 before Magisterial District Christina E. Hale on one misdemeanor count each of possession of a controlled substance and possession of drug paraphernalia.

Instead of having a hearing, Reese and his attorney, James Conville of Schuylkill Haven, opted to answer to the charges in Schuylkill County Court.

Shenandoah police Patrolman David Stamets charged the former chief after an incident at Reese’s home about 12:40 a.m. Dec. 12.

Stamets said the events leading up to the charges began when he and Capt. Michael O’Neill were called to the home for a cardiac arrest and were met by Reese’s mother.

Stamets said the officers found Reese inside on a recliner in shorts and a T-shirt and one glove on his left hand and another on the floor.

Stamets said he checked and determined the man had a pulse but his pupils were constricted and failed to react to light.

The officer said Reese’s head was completely forward and he held his head up, allowing Reese to breathe while EMS units were responding.

EMS personnel began to administer emergency care when they arrived and Stamets said officers asked the man’s mother if he was on any medications so EMS could know and for the possibility of an overdose.

Mary Reese said all of her son’s medications were in his bedroom and told officers to go upstairs and check.

Stamets said that, in the bedroom, police found two boxes of medication on a night stand with two pill/tablet weekly organizers next to them.

While checking the list of medications, Stamets said he found four yellow glassine baggies with suspected heroin in one of the pill containers. Also in the bedroom was an empty soda can with the opening made larger containing numerous empty glassine baggies.

The officer said he found a white straw, with a large amount of residue, inside a purple cigar container.

EMS was advised of the findings and administered the drug Narcan, used for heroin overdoses, to Reese who had a positive reaction.

The contents of the yellow glassine baggies tested positive for heroin, Stamets said.

http://republicanherald.com/news/former-shenandoah-police-chief-charged-for-drugs-1.1868115


----------



## S.J.B.

Erikmen said:


> What at was the greatest quantity of drugs you have ever seen?? Irl..



Hmm, it would either be the pharmacy, or the liquor store.


----------



## poledriver

*Massive cannabis farm found in Wakefield city centre*

West Yorkshire police have found a major cannabis farm in a disused building just off Kirkgate in Wakefield city centre.






It followed a call from a member of the public about suspicious activity behind disused premises. Officers attended and found an estimated 2,000 plants in the building as well equipment relating to its cultivation.

The plants were found in rooms behind the former Blockbuster premises and rooms in the adjoining disused building.

Nearby premises were initially evacuated due to a smell of gas.
The people responsible have obviously spent a considerable amount of time in these premises because of the amount of equipment we have found, the wiring work which has taken place and the fact that there are several crops of cannabis at various stages of growth from seedlings right through to empty rooms where the crop has been dried and been removed.

While both premises are in prominent positions on Kirkgate, we believe access to both was being gained by a single door to the side of the former cinema in the car park. This allowed vans to be backed up to the door covering their activity. It is going to take us the best part of two days to remove what's in there."

– INSPECTOR IAN WILLIAMS, WAKEFIELD POLICE
Last updated Mon 27 Apr 2015

http://www.itv.com/news/calendar/up...cannabis-farm-found-in-wakefield-city-centre/


----------



## poledriver

*Media Release: Victorian man arrested for allegedly importing 8kgs of crystal methamphetamine*



> This is a joint media release between the Australian Federal Police, Victoria Police and Australian Customs and Border Protection Service.
> 
> A 23-year-old Reservoir (Victoria) man has appeared before the Melbourne Magistrates Court this morning (28 April) charged with importing eight kilograms of methamphetamine through two air-cargo consignments.
> 
> The arrest is a result of a joint operation between the Australian Federal Police (AFP), Victoria Police and the Australian Customs and Border Protection Service (ACBPS).
> 
> The operation began at the end of March, when ACBPS officers examined a consignment declared to be ‘clay vases and base metal hardware’ after it arrived from Mexico. Within the pallet of the consignment ACBPS officers discovered a concealment weighing three kilograms. Presumptive testing of the contents of several packages secreted inside showed a positive reading for crystal methamphetamine.
> 
> On 21 April, ACBPS officers then examined a consignment declared to be ‘anthracite coal’, also from Mexico. Secreted inside this concealment officers uncovered 33 foil packages suspected to contain almost five kilograms of crystal methamphetamine.
> 
> Police delivered the consignment to a Reservoir address where the 23-year-old man was arrested and charged with two counts of importing a commercial quantity of methamphetamine, contrary to section 307.1 of the Criminal Code Act and two counts of attempting to possess a commercial quantity of methamphetamine, contrary to section 307.5 and section 11.1 of the Criminal Code.
> 
> AFP Superintendent Matt Warren said police are continuing to target drugs imported through the mail.
> 
> “The AFP launches daily operations in respect of illicit concealments in mail consignments and our targeting capability is growing every day, if you import drugs using the international mail system, you will be caught and you may face life in prison for your offence,” Superintendent Warren said.
> 
> Victoria Police Superintendent Greg Hough said this is another example of what we can achieve when we work collaboratively.
> 
> “Victoria Police is committed to working closely with our partner agencies to prevent the importation of illicit drugs into our community, this arrest and seizure is a reminder that we have the capacity to identify and disrupt all methods of importation,” Superintendent Hough said.
> 
> ACBPS Regional Commander Victoria, Don Smith, said the arrest highlighted the fact that Customs and Border Protection officers were alert to even the most sophisticated attempts to conceal illicit drugs.
> 
> “Each and every day our officers are making detections of illicit substances at the border. If you don’t want a knock on the door from our police partners, don’t attempt to bring these dangerous and illegal imports into the Australian community,” Mr. Smith said.
> 
> The maximum penalty for these offences is life imprisonment.



http://www.afp.gov.au/media-centre/...dly-importing-8kgs-of-crystal-methamphetamine


----------



## foolsgold

poledriver said:


> *Massive cannabis farm found in Wakefield city centre*
> 
> West Yorkshire police have found a major cannabis farm in a disused building just off Kirkgate in Wakefield city centre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It followed a call from a member of the public about suspicious activity behind disused premises. Officers attended and found an estimated 2,000 plants in the building as well equipment relating to its cultivation.
> 
> The plants were found in rooms behind the former Blockbuster premises and rooms in the adjoining disused building.
> 
> Nearby premises were initially evacuated due to a smell of gas.
> The people responsible have obviously spent a considerable amount of time in these premises because of the amount of equipment we have found, the wiring work which has taken place and the fact that there are several crops of cannabis at various stages of growth from seedlings right through to empty rooms where the crop has been dried and been removed.
> 
> While both premises are in prominent positions on Kirkgate, we believe access to both was being gained by a single door to the side of the former cinema in the car park. This allowed vans to be backed up to the door covering their activity. It is going to take us the best part of two days to remove what's in there."
> 
> – INSPECTOR IAN WILLIAMS, WAKEFIELD POLICE
> Last updated Mon 27 Apr 2015
> 
> http://www.itv.com/news/calendar/up...cannabis-farm-found-in-wakefield-city-centre/



and that wont of made the slightest of difference the snakeheads have such a set up that a bust like that would mean shit i know the grows not theirs but they are who run shit in yorkshire really


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Anyone else think its funny it was found in an old blockbuster? Haha, at least they found a good use for all the old b busters, grow weed in them.


----------



## Felonious Monk

^I saw that too! Such a good use for old Blockbuster locations!

I wish people would just wake up to the possibilities of the above-ground cannabis economy already.  So much revitalization just waiting to happen.


----------



## foolsgold

*Four arrests after North Yorkshire cannabis factory found*

First published Wednesday 29 April 2015 in News 
Last updated 17:35 Wednesday 29 April 2015
FOUR men have been arrested in North Yorkshire after a disused car showroom was found to be a cannabis factory.

North Yorkshire Police said an officer became suspicious about the S&R Motors site in Harrogate Road, Ferrensby, near Knaresborough, on Tuesday, and went to investigate.


He found more than 100 plants, along with equipment used in the production of cannabis, and arrested a 36-year-old man from Leeds at the scene on suspicion of cultivation of cannabis.

Two other men, aged 24 and 30, were arrested in Plompton, south of Harrogate, a short time later. All three have since been released on police bail.

A fourth man was arrested in connection with the incident in Harrogate today, and remains in police custody for questioning.

Detective Inspector Phil Coward, of Harrogate Serious Crime Team, said: "Drugs cause untold harm in our communities and by discovering operations like this it prevents more illegal substances from getting onto the streets. The fight against drugs is a difficult and ongoing campaign but one which we can make progress on with the help of the public.

"Community intelligence has proved to be very useful to us in the past as local residents know what is going on where they live and I would like to appeal to people to continue providing us with information about drugs in their area."

Anyone with information about drugs in the community should contact North Yorkshire Police on 101 or Crimestoppers, anonymously, on 0800 555111.


----------



## maxalfie

Three tonnes of cocaine seized off Scottish coast
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/apr/30/cocaine-500m-seized-ship-uk-biggest-class-a-haul


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

http://www.ktvb.com/story/news/crime/2015/05/01/meth-heroin-seized-after-treasure-valley-most-wanted-arrest/26741043/




> NAMPA - Heroin and methamphetamine with a street value of more than $180,000 were recovered this week after the arrest of one of the Treasure Valley's Most Wanted, police said.
> 
> Nampa police said the Special Investigations Unit of the department arrested Trevor A. Bishoff, 39, of Meridian on Thursday in the 4400 block of Garrity Boulevard.
> Police were trying to find Bishoff, who was on the Most Wanted list with a parole violation warrant. Nampa police located him with the help of Idaho Department of Correction Probation and Parole officers and the Meridian Police Department.
> 
> Show CaptionShare Media
> PreviousNext
> 33 of 100
> After being arrested without incident, Bishoff was found to be in possession of a large amount of narcotics, Nampa police said.
> After the arrest, officers obtained a search warrant on a residence in the 1200 block of Rutledge in Meridian.
> Approximately 2 pounds of heroin and 10 pounds of methamphetamine were recovered, police said.
> Bishoff was charged with the parole violation warrant, trafficking methamphetamine and trafficking heroin.



Well my city prolly about to be dry for a lil


----------



## neversickanymore

*£500m drugs bust in North Sea 'UK's biggest ever'*
30 April 2015

Cocaine seized from a tug in the North Sea could have been worth more than £500m - believed to be the biggest single class A seizure in the UK.

The Tanzanian-registered Hamal was intercepted by the Royal Navy frigate HMS Somerset and the Border Force cutter Valiant about 100 miles east of Aberdeen on 23 April.

The National Crime Agency (NCA) said more than three tonnes of cocaine had now been recovered.

Nine men have appeared in court.

The vessel was taken to Aberdeen harbour where a search began, led by Border Force officers.

'Massive discovery'

John McGowan, senior investigating officer for the NCA, said: "The search of this vessel has been lengthy and painstaking, undertaken by hugely skilled specialists working in difficult conditions.

"The result is this massive discovery - believed to be the biggest single class A drug seizure on record in the UK, and likely to be worth several hundred million pounds.

"Our investigation continues, but the operation was only possible thanks to the close co-operation between the NCA, Border Force, the Royal Navy, plus the French DNRED and our other international partners. The extensive operation in Aberdeen was given substantial support from Police Scotland."

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-32533478


----------



## theredheadedone

thats a lot of coke...


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

neversickanymore said:


> *£500m drugs bust in North Sea 'UK's biggest ever'*
> 30 April 2015
> 
> Cocaine seized from a tug in the North Sea could have been worth more than £500m - believed to be the biggest single class A seizure in the UK.
> 
> The Tanzanian-registered Hamal was intercepted by the Royal Navy frigate HMS Somerset and the Border Force cutter Valiant about 100 miles east of Aberdeen on 23 April.
> 
> The National Crime Agency (NCA) said more than three tonnes of cocaine had now been recovered.
> 
> Nine men have appeared in court.
> 
> The vessel was taken to Aberdeen harbour where a search began, led by Border Force officers.
> 
> 'Massive discovery'
> 
> John McGowan, senior investigating officer for the NCA, said: "The search of this vessel has been lengthy and painstaking, undertaken by hugely skilled specialists working in difficult conditions.
> 
> "The result is this massive discovery - believed to be the biggest single class A drug seizure on record in the UK, and likely to be worth several hundred million pounds.
> 
> "Our investigation continues, but the operation was only possible thanks to the close co-operation between the NCA, Border Force, the Royal Navy, plus the French DNRED and our other international partners. The extensive operation in Aberdeen was given substantial support from Police Scotland."
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-32533478



I swear there is a bust litereally just like this every year


----------



## foolsgold

neversickanymore said:


> *£500m drugs bust in North Sea 'UK's biggest ever'*
> 30 April 2015
> 
> Cocaine seized from a tug in the North Sea could have been worth more than £500m - believed to be the biggest single class A seizure in the UK.
> 
> The Tanzanian-registered Hamal was intercepted by the Royal Navy frigate HMS Somerset and the Border Force cutter Valiant about 100 miles east of Aberdeen on 23 April.
> 
> The National Crime Agency (NCA) said more than three tonnes of cocaine had now been recovered.
> 
> Nine men have appeared in court.
> 
> The vessel was taken to Aberdeen harbour where a search began, led by Border Force officers.
> 
> 'Massive discovery'
> 
> John McGowan, senior investigating officer for the NCA, said: "The search of this vessel has been lengthy and painstaking, undertaken by hugely skilled specialists working in difficult conditions.
> 
> "The result is this massive discovery - believed to be the biggest single class A drug seizure on record in the UK, and likely to be worth several hundred million pounds.
> 
> "Our investigation continues, but the operation was only possible thanks to the close co-operation between the NCA, Border Force, the Royal Navy, plus the French DNRED and our other international partners. The extensive operation in Aberdeen was given substantial support from Police Scotland."
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-32533478



thats one hell of a bell ringer gone up in smoke innit


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Police seize 2.1 tons of  marijuana from Aceh (Indonesia)*

The National Police, in cooperation with the South Jakarta Police and the West Jakarta Police, have confiscated 2.1 tons of marijuana worth around Rp 6.3 billion (US$483,842) from Aceh in separate operations in several places across Jakarta.

Police said smugglers distributed the marijuana in various ways, one of which was by transporting it in trucks they filled with rotten fruit and vegetables to mask the smell.

In the operations, officers arrested nine suspects and confiscated three vehicles used to transport the narcotics from Aceh through Medan, North Sumatra, Palembang, South Sumatra, Lampung, Banten and Jakarta.

"We're still investigating the drug network and which marijuana plantations it came from," said National Police detective division head Comr. Gen. Budi Waseso in a press conference on Monday.

The smugglers will be charged under articles 114 and 132 of Law no. 35/2009 on drugs, which carry a maximum sentence of capital punishment.

Separately, Langkat Police in North Sumatra said they recently seized 18 kilograms of marijuana smuggled from Aceh to Medan. (fsu/ebf)(+++)

Source: http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...tons-marijuana-aceh.html#sthash.In7H2xgZ.dpuf



What's the bet these people don't get executed because they're Indonesian and not Australian


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Project Titan Nets Huge Drug Cache, Including Drugs New to Province (Canada)*

300 pounds of marijuana, 22 pounds of cocaine, and 4.4 pounds of both MDMA and shatter have been seized as part of "Project Titan."

The drugs were discovered in a storage unit, vehicles and businesses on May 6th. 

The Combined Forces Special Enforcement Unit displayed the results of their record-breaking seizure at RNC Headquarters, yesterday.

The seizures of cocaine and MDMA are believed to be the largest of both drugs, to date. The seizure of Shatter is the first in the province's history, explains Constable Dave Emberley, who warns the public about its dangerous impacts. 

A 41-year-old British Columbia man has been arrested and is facing a long list of trafficking charges. Arlen Hodge will appear at provincial court today. A second individual is also in custody but has not yet been formally charged.

But Constable Emberley says this bust will not stop drug trafficking in this province for long.















Source: http://www.vocm.com/newsarticle.asp?mn=2&ID=54613


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Police Seizes Hundreds Kg of Opium*

Tuesday, May 05, 2015

Pul-e-Alam (BNA) Security forces of Logar province discovered 600 kg of opium yesterday.

Colonel Abdul Hakim Ishaqzai police chief of Logar said BNA, the anti-narcotic police of the province discovered and seized 600 kg of opium which were skillfully placed in a vehicle from Abchakan village, Logar province.

According to Ishaqzai, the seized opium was transferred via Hesarak district of Nangarhar province to Azra district and from there to Ghazni, Kandahar and Helmand provinces.

It is said that the anti-narcotic police department of that province discovered and seized 3 ton of drugs from different parts of that province in the last 14 months.







Source: http://www.bakhtarnews.com.af/eng/security/item/17263-police-seizes-hundreds-kg-of-opium.html


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Police seize 90kg of cocaine in Russia's St. Petersburg*

St. Petersburg, May 14 (IANS) Russia's interior ministry has confirmed the seizure of 90kg of cocaine in a large-scale drug bust in the Russian city of St. Petersburg on Thursday.

Two Turkish citizens and two residents of Russia's Leningrad Oblast have reportedly been detained in connection with the seizure, Xinhua news agency reported.

The value of the seized cocaine is estimated at around 200 million rubles ($4 million).

The operation was conducted by the interior ministry in conjunction with local police and customs officials as well as Russia's Federal Security Service (FSB).


Source: http://news.yahoo.com/police-seize-90kg-cocaine-russias-st-petersburg-201228755.html


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Moscow Cops Find 25 Kilos of Afghan Heroin in Drug Bust*






Moscow police have dismantled a drug trafficking ring, arresting a dozen heroin dealers in the last two weeks, Interfax news agency reported Monday.

A spokesperson for the Federal Drug Control Service told Interfax Monday that 12 Tajik citizens had been detained after having allegedly been found to be in possession of 25 kilograms of Afghan heroin worth some 25 million rubles ($483,000).

Russian authorities have recently harshened migration regulations for the citizens of a number of Commonwealth of Independent States (CIS), a move they claim could curb drug trafficking and contraband.

Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev last June approved amendments to migration laws requiring Tajik nationals — who had been able to enter Russia using their national identity cards since 2005 — to enter and leave the country using an international passport.

Viktor Ivanov, the head of the Federal Drug Control Service, said in 2013 that the adoption of an international passport requirement for nationals of CIS countries could cause a "thirtyfold" increase in the effectiveness of Russia's efforts to prevent Afghan narcotics from trickling into the country, TASS news agency reported at the time.


Source: http://www.themoscowtimes.com/news/...los-of-afghan-heroin-in-drug-bust/520162.html


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Lampung Police Foil Attempt to Smuggle 18 Kilograms of Crystal Meth*

Bandar Lampung. Police in Sumatra have arrested a man for allegedly attempting to smuggle 18 kilograms of crystal methamphetamine through Bakauheni seaport in South Lampung.

Lampung police spokeswoman Adj. Sr. Cmr. Sulistyawati said the suspect, identified as T.R., was caught trying to smuggle the drugs to Java by stashing the packages inside his car dashboard.

“We managed to foil the smuggling because of the tip off from the public. Without that information, we wouldn’t be able to find out which car was used to stash the narcotics,” Sulistyawati said on Wednesday evening.

Sulistyawati said TR claimed he was only a courier and that he was paid Rp 6 million ($460) to drive from Medan, North Sumatra, to Jakarta.

Sulistyawati said the police were still questioning TR to investigate the network. It was not clear whether the suspect had confessed to being a knowing participant in the alleged attempt to smuggle drugs, or if his legal defense will be based on his being unaware of the illicit cargo.


Source: http://thejakartaglobe.beritasatu.c...il-attempt-smuggle-18-kilograms-crystal-meth/




After the Bali 9 these people still don't learn


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Drugs valued at $1.5 mn found on bus in Mexico*

Mexico City, May 3 (EFE).- Police acting on a tip from the public found 44 kilos of methamphetamine and heroin with a street value of more than $1.5 million hidden on a bus headed to Tijuana, a border city in the northwestern Mexican state of Baja California, federal prosecutors said.

Two suspects were arrested for smuggling the drugs, which were hidden in the floorboards of the bus, the federal Attorney General's Office said in a statement.

Criminal Investigations Agency, or AIC, agents stopped the bus on the Chihuahua City-Nuevo Casas Grandes federal highway near Los Sauces, the AG's office said.

A drug-sniffing dog detected the drugs hidden under the floorboards, which were removed, revealing a secret compartment that contained several packages of three different illegal substances.

AIC agents discovered 56 packages of methamphetamine weighing 37.2 kilos, 4.4 kilos of white heroin in four packages and 1.4 kilos of black heroin.

The white heroin has an estimated street value in the United States of $150,000 per kilo, while the black heroin is worth $50,000 to $80,000 and the methamphetamine has a street value of about $25,000, putting the total value of the seizure at more than $1.5 million, the AG's office said.

The suspects, the drugs and the bus were turned over to federal prosecutors, who will conduct the investigation, the AG's office said.


Source: http://www.laprensasa.com/309_ameri...-valued-at-1-5-mn-found-on-bus-in-mexico.html


----------



## foolsgold

and if they caught that just how much do you think they have missed


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Ecuadorian police seize 2.2 tons of cocaine at port of Guayaquil*

Ecuadorian police seized 2.2 tons of cocaine that was intended for shipment to the United States in sacks of zeolite, a porous mineral used as an absorbent in the agricultural and petrochemical sectors, the Interior Ministry reported Tuesday.

Deputy Interior Minister Diego Fuentes said in remarks broadcast by Ecuavisa television that five suspects were arrested in the operation, including four employees and the legal representative of a company that is under investigation by Ecuadorian authorities.

In addition, according to initial reports, the planned destination for the drug was the United States, although the boat on which it was to be shipped was due to make stops in Guatemala and Mexico.

The coke was found in a cargo of 1,600 sacks of zeolite, 82 of which had been wholly or partially filled with it.

According to Fuentes, the investigation lasted four months and it is presumed that the company involved alternated regular shipments of zeolite with others in which cocaine was added to the cargo.

"This was the biggest shipment," said the official.

So far this year, Ecuadorian police have seized 32 tons of drugs, 25 tons of which were earmarked for international distribution and 7 tons of which were for internal consumption, Ecuavisa said. EFE


Source: http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/ne...lice-seize-22-tons-cocaine-at-port-guayaquil/


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Bet the next bus in line had tires filled with white dope haha,


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

> The seizure of Shatter is the first in the province's history, explains Constable Dave Emberley, who warns the public about its dangerous impacts.


cause we know thc is so dangerous


----------



## poledriver

*Media Release: Joint law enforcement operation seizes 150kg of methamphetamine*











This is a joint Media Release from the Australian Customs and Border Protection Service and the Australian Federal Police.

A 66-year-old Hong Kong national will appear in Sydney Central Local Court today (15 May 2015), charged with attempting to import approximately 150 kilograms of crystal methamphetamine into Australia.

The operation began in late April 2015, when Australian Customs and Border Protection Service (ACBPS) officers searched a sea freight shipment sent to Australia from Hong Kong, declared to contain “chemicals”.

Upon examination of the shipment, ACBPS officers uncovered six barrels with a number of plastic bags secreted inside. A white crystalline substance was found inside each bag which returned a positive result for methamphetamine.

Further forensic testing will take place to determine exact weight and purity. The Australian Federal Police (AFP) was advised and an investigation commenced.

On Monday 11 May, the AFP conducted a controlled delivery of the consignment.

The drugs were substituted and delivered to an address in Epping, NSW, where police will allege in court they were accepted by the man.

The man was charged with:

Importing a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug, namely methamphetamine, contrary to section 307.1 of the Criminal Code (Cth); and
Attempting to possess a commercial quantity of an unlawfully imported border controlled drug, namely methamphetamine, contrary to section 307.5 by virtue of section 11.1 of the Criminal Code (Cth).
AFP Manager Crime Operations Jennifer Hurst said the AFP was committed to working closely with partner agencies to prevent the importation of illicit drugs which threaten the health and safety of the community.

“This quantity of methamphetamine has a potential street value of up to $100 million,” Commander Hurst said.

“By working collaboratively with our partner agencies, we have successfully stopped a significant quantity of crystal methamphetamine reaching our streets.”

ACBPS Regional Commander NSW, Tim Fitzgerald, said that Customs and Border Protection Officers were always on alert for illicit shipments, and that increasingly elaborate concealments were no safeguard for gangs seeking to profit from the international drug trade.

“This is a significant detection and shows the lengths transnational gangs will go to in smuggling drugs into our country,” Mr Fitzgerald said.

“Thanks to the skilled detection work of our officer at the border, these dangerous and illegal narcotics will not find their way into our community.”

The offences carry a maximum penalty of imprisonment for life, or a fine of $1,275,000, or both.

http://www.afp.gov.au/media-centre/...ent-operation-seizes-150kg-of-methamphetamine


----------



## S.J.B.

Wow.     :O


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Organised Crime Squad smash Sydney ice ring*

- 150kg shipment of ice from Hong Kong seized, one man arrested
- 17kg confiscated in second operation, seven men taken into custody
- Seizures of ice up 33% in 2013-14
- Ice accounts for 42% of all drugs intercepted by police
- Detectives say they have learned lots about money laundering

ALMOST 170kg of ice woth an estimated $110m have been taken off the streets in two dramatic Sydney busts.

Seven men were arrested yesterday after connected raids in the inner-city and north-west that unearthed a homemade drug laboratory in an apartment and 17 kilograms of ice.

The men, aged 21-31, were charged with offences related to large commercial drug supply and participating in a criminal group. They’ve been denied bail.

It comes after police showed off 150kg of ice inside a shipment of chemicals from Hong Kong.











The drugs, found by customs officers in Port Botany on April 29, were swapped and a fake batch delivered to a Hong Kong national, who was later charged.

12 PEOPLE NEEDED TO TAKE DOWN OUT-OF-CONTROL ADDICT

USERS FIND IT SO EASY TO SCORE A HIT

The arrests come amid the release of new figures showing NSW seizures of ice and similar amphetamines increased by 33 per cent in 2013-14.

The drugs now account for about 42 per cent of all drugs seized in the state.

And research out thir morning revealed that 90 per cent of users found it ‘easy’ or ‘very easy’ to get hold of the drugs.

The startling figures emerged in the Australian Crime Commission’s annual Illicit Drugs Report.

Dramatic pictures released by the police show yesterday’s arrests in a car park in Zetland.














The five men — ranging in age from 21 to 31 — were taken to Surry Hills Police Station and charged with the commercial supply of a prohibited drug and participating in a criminal group. All were refused bail to appear in Central Local Court today.

Properties in Zetland, Ryde and Pyrmont were then raided and police discovered a clandestine lab in an apartment in Ryde.

Inside the lab, investigators seized a further 10kg of ice, five kilograms of methylamphetamine oil and more than 40kg of precursor ingredients to produce the drug.

Two more men — aged 23 and 29 — were arrested during the raids and charged with a number of offences. They were refused bail to appear at Hornsby Local Court today.

Detectives also seized a further 12 encrypted mobile devices, cash, sim-cards and computers during the operation.

The raids were a part of Strike Force Sylvia, which has been investigating money laundering and the supply of Ice across the state.















The team has now taken more than $18.5 million of ice off the streets and seized $700,000 in cash and more than 50 encrypted mobile phones.

Sixteen people have been arrested since the strike force was formed.

Organised Crime Squad chief, Detective Superintendent Cook, said his investigators had been able to get an insight into how these organised crime groups operated.

“The investigation has been highly successful in dismantling a criminal network that we will allege was involved in the manufacture of ice, the trafficking of ice, the laundering of money and the facilitation of organised crime,” he said.

“We have learnt a lot about money laundering through this investigation; it has highlighted the crucial role played by facilitators such as accountants, the role of modern communications, and the misuse of company structures.”

“We are in a far better position to target money laundering offences now than 12 months ago, and are now better placed to impact and degrade the functioning of organised crime networks,” he added.

Originally published as Cops make huge score in war on ice


Source: http://www.news.com.au/national/cri...-sydney-ice-ring/story-fns0kb1g-1227356677708


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Illicit drug arrests and seizures at record high: Australian Crime Commission*






A record number of Australians were arrested for illicit drug offences last financial year, according to the Australian Crime Commission.

The commission's annual illicit drug data report, released on Friday, said that there was a record 112,000 illicit drug arrests in Australia in 2013-14, a 10 per cent increase on the previous year. The number of arrests for amphetamines, cannabis, cocaine, steroids and hallucinogens were all the highest on record.

There was also a record number of illicit drug seizures, at more than 93,000, a 7 per cent rise on 2012-13. More than 27 tonnes of illicit drugs were seized over the period, compared with less than 20 tonnes in the 12 months before. This included a record 3121 cocaine seizures, and a single 10-tonne seizure of benzaldehyde in Victoria. Benzaldehyde is a chemical used to make methamphetamine.

ACC chief executive Chris Dawson said if the benzaldehyde seizure had not been made, the chemical could have been used to produce up to 4.5 tonnes of methamphetamine, or 45 million individual street deals with a total estimated value of $3.6 billion.

Methamphetamine use is among Australia's most notorious drug problems, currently the target of various federal and state initiatives. In 2013-14, there were a record 2367 detections of attempts to smuggle "amphetamine-type stimulants" (including meth and dexamphetamines) into Australia.

More than 75 per cent of these detections came in the form of international mail being sent into Australia. Almost 20 per cent were found in air cargo and 3 per cent were on airplane passengers and crew.

Since 2004, the purity of methamphetamine (ice and speed) in Australia soared from a median of 4.4 per cent to 80 per cent. The Victorian police – whose state records the highest purity – have labelled this a major factor behind the meth problem, as higher purity makes the drug more addictive.

In a bumper year for drug detections at the Australian border, there were record numbers of seizures of amphetamine-type stimulants (excluding ecstasy), gamma-hydroxybutyrate (GHB), gamma-butyrolactone (GBL), benzodiazepine and opioids. The weight of amphetamines (excluding ecstasy) detected at the border was the second highest on record, while the weight of cannabis seized at the border was the highest in a decade.

While amphetamine use is growing, cannabis remains the leading illicit drug in Australia, accounting for almost 60 per cent of both arrests and seizures. In NSW, amphetamines accounted for more than 50 per cent of illicit drug arrests. In every other jurisdiction, cannabis accounted for the greatest share of arrests. NSW also had a higher proportion of arrests for heroin and other opioids than any other jurisdiction, at almost 10 per cent.

The report said analysis of heroin detected at the border had identified supplies of the drug coming from South America for the first time. It also noted a potential shift in the primary source country for cocaine, from Colombia to Peru.






Source: http://www.smh.com.au/federal-polit...tralian-crime-commission-20150515-gh2n6o.html


----------



## neversickanymore

France-UK drugs sting nets cocaine haul in Azores
30/05 17:07 CET

A joint French-British anti-drugs operation was behind the seizure last week of an estimated 70 million euros worth of cocaine in the Azores, the islands in the Atlantic Ocean which belong to Portugal.

The haul which weighed over a tonne was found hidden on board a yacht moored in the port on Faial Island during the night of 27 to 28 May.


The French government says a Serbian criminal gang was trying to ship the cocaine from the Caribbean to Europe.

The seizure was the latest in a series of successes for the French and British authorities, and the largest ever haul of cocaine uncovered in the Azores according to Portuguese officials.


----------



## poledriver

> Media Release: Two men arrested after allegedly importing four kilograms of methamphetamine
> 
> Release Date: Friday, June 05 2015, 01:00 PM
> 
> This a joint media release between the Australian Federal Police and the Australian Customs and Border Protection Service.
> 
> A 46-year-old male Chinese citizen will face court today (Friday 5 June) after allegedly importing four kilograms of methamphetamine into Australia via international mail.
> 
> A 34-year-old Lidcombe man appeared before court yesterday, charged with the same offence.
> 
> Both arrests are a result of a joint operation between the Australian Federal Police (AFP) and the Australian Customs and Border Protection Service (ACBPS).
> 
> The operation began in July 2014 when the ACBPS officers examined four cardboard parcels which arrived at Sydney International Airport from Canada, declared to be ‘auto rims’.
> 
> Examination of the cardboard cartons and their contents, led to the discovery of parcels containing a white crystalline substance concealed in the lining of the cartons.
> 
> Initial testing of the substance returned a positive reading for methamphetamine.
> 
> The matter was referred to the AFP for further investigation, which resulted in the arrests of the two men.
> 
> The 34-year-old Lidcombe man appeared before the Central Local Court yesterday (4 June) charged with importing a commercial quantity of a boarder controlled drug, namely methamphetamine, contrary to section 307.1 of the Criminal Code Act (Cth) 1995. The 46-year-old male Chinese citizen will appear at the Central Local Court today, charged with the same offence.
> 
> The maximum penalty for these offences is life imprisonment.



http://www.afp.gov.au/media-centre/...-importing-four- kilograms-of-methamphetamine


----------



## poledriver

NSW Police Force added 5 new photos.


*NSFW*: 


























55 mins · 

A man will face court today, charged with supplying drugs after police raided a home in Glebe yesterday, seizing more than $2million worth of ‘Ice’ and $25,000 cash.

About 2.50pm (Tuesday 16 June 2015), following investigations, officers from Redfern Region Enforcement Squad, executed a search warrant at a home in Phillip Street, Glebe.

At the home, police allegedly found a large amount of drugs, believed to be methylamphatamines (‘Ice’), $25,000 cash, and other items.

The drugs, with an estimated street value of over $2million, cash, and other items were seized and will undergo forensic examinations.

Police arrested a 59-year-old man at the home. During a search, police allegedly found and seized over $7,000 cash in his possession.

The man was taken to Redfern Police Station where he was charged with supply commercial quantity of prohibited drugs, and deal in proceeds of crime.

He was refused bail and is due to appear at Central Local Court today (Wednesday 17 June 2015).


----------



## poledriver

A major police operation, targeting local drug suppliers, is currently underway in Wagga Wagga and surrounds.


*NSFW*: 









In February (2015), police from the Wagga Wagga Local Area Command formed Strike Force Calyx to investigate more than 40 people believed to be involved in the supply of methylamphetamine (‘Ice’), MDMA, cannabis and other illicit substances. 

Officers were concerned about a wave of property crime in Wagga Wagga, Ashmont, Toland, Coolamon and Junee, and contended that the break-ins and thefts were being spurred by illicit drug use.

Over the course of this morning (Tuesday 16 June 2015), local police have executed search warrants at numerous properties in Wagga Wagga, Juneee and Coolamon.

So far, 11 people have been arrested.

More arrests are expected over the course of the afternoon.


----------



## S.J.B.

poledriver said:


> A major police operation, targeting local drug suppliers, is currently underway in Wagga Wagga and surrounds.



Those steroids sure come in flashy bottles!


----------



## poledriver

*Perth police nab 21kg of meth in raid*






Stopping two drivers who appeared to be doing a drug deal in Perth's northern suburbs has led police to about $21 million worth of methamphetamine.

After searching the vehicles and seizing 11 kilograms of meth along with almost $100,000 in cash, police moved onto a Karrinyup property and found a further 10kg of the drug.

Five people from Perth, NSW and Queensland have been charged over the haul, which is the biggest meth seizure in WA this year.


Read more at http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...up-big-meth-haul-in-perth#eU4AGVHpurlEllwb.99


----------



## S.J.B.

...Why is it orange?


----------



## poledriver

Not sure, but it looks like that dude might have had a few finger dips earlier on to me.


----------



## neversickanymore

Adderall orange.. wonder if it was meant for counterfeit addy. 

Ha.. totally zapped right.. in his mind "Act stern.. omg they can tell i'm spun"


----------



## poledriver

Hehe yeah...

On the opposite side to that bust we have this one -

*Online classified ad leads Melbourne police to alleged drug dealer*



> It doesn't always pay to advertise - especially if you're an ice dealer who's a little too keen to shift some product.
> 
> Police in Mill Park in Melbourne's north stumbled upon an online classifieds ad offering drugs for sale.
> 
> A 19-year-old Fitzroy North man was arrested at Clifton Hill at 2.40pm today and police say he was carrying seven grams of ice that he was trying to sell.
> 
> Quantities of ice, heroin and cannabis, a firearm and a large amount of cash were allegedly found in a subsequent search of a house in Fitzroy North.
> 
> Police are questioning the man.
> 
> Read more at http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...ce-to-alleged-drug-dealer#wk6LL3CHKRA6SZT7.99


----------



## trancetasy

*600kg meth drug bust by police dogs in Taiwan*

Source: *In Mandarin* http://www.nextmag.com.tw/breaking-news/news/20150723/23172841

In Kaohsiung, Taiwan, a remote factory hiding behind a pigeon house in the mountain. first the police used this little chihuahua pretend to be dog walkers and map out the terrain





dog in middle caught the drug in a big cooler hiding behind a wall





60kg meth, 700kg semi-finished meth





just being a happy drug sniffing doggy


----------



## poledriver

*NSW man jailed for importing 25 litres of illegal drug GBL, claims it was bought for personal use*

A Queanbeyan man convicted of importing 25 litres of the illegal drug known as GBL has told a Canberra court it was for personal use.

Christopher Walter Thorn, 38, has been sentenced in the ACT Supreme Court to more than two years in jail.

Thorn told the court he bought the drugs from a Shanghai company because his former supplier in Sydney had become too expensive.

The court heard he would have paid $15,000 for the same amount in Australia, when the consignment only cost between $1,000 and $2,000 from China.

The court also heard GBL converts to the compound GHB, also known as liquid ecstasy, when it is consumed.

Thorn said he had lodged a bulk order in October last year because he feared the Chinese operation was closing and supplies might be cut.

Customs officials intercepted three separate parcels containing the drug, one of which was delivered by a police officer posing as a delivery man.

A search of his house also uncovered methamphetamines.

Thorn told the court he had no idea that what he had done carried a life sentence, and the three months he had already spent in jail were awful, terrible and frightening.

Chief Justice Helen Murrell told the court, this case was unusual because of the absence of personal benefit to the offender.

"He was involved in a one-man operation, designed and controlled by himself," she said.

And despite Thorn's admission that he had a recent relapse in drug-taking, Chief Justice Murrell told the court his prospects for reform were good.

"He now appreciates substance abuse has been very damaging to his relationship which he greatly values," she said.

"All these things are likely to greatly reduce the likelihood of relapsing by the offender."

Thorn will be eligible for release in February next year.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-07-...-illegal-drug-gbl-claims-personal-use/6657896


----------



## poledriver

*Man charged over alleged $20m methamphetamine importation using skipping ropes, dresses and engine parts*

A man has been charged with over the alleged importation of about $20 million worth of methamphetamine, hidden in skipping ropes, dresses, air compressor units and engine parts.

Australian Border Force officers said they intercepted a consignment from China in March with 20 boxes containing the drug in Sydney.

Another three intercepts revealed more methamphetamine.

An Australian was among the consignees for the shipments, carrying about 30 kilograms of the drug in total.

Australian Federal Police said they arrested the man after searching properties in Granville and Parramatta yesterday.

They said a number of items were found during the search, including fraudulent driver's licences, a number of mobile phones, additional illicit substances, drug paraphernalia and $3,500 in cash.

The total weight of the intercepted methamphetamine seized is approximately 30 kilograms.

The man was charged with three counts of import marketable quantity of a border controlled drug and one count of attempt of the same charge.

He is due to appear in Central Local Court today.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-07-...leged-20m-methamphetamine-importation/6656848


----------



## poledriver

*Myanmar police seize $135 million worth of methamphetamine tablets: state media*

Myanmar authorities have seized methamphetamine tablets worth an estimated $135 million from an abandoned truck in Yangon, state media says, as the country struggles to stem surging drug production.

Police discovered the unattended vehicle stuffed with sacks carrying an estimated 27 million tablets in the industrial suburb of Mingalardon on Sunday, according to the Myanmar-language Mirror newspaper.

Myanmar sits at the heart of the infamous "golden triangle", which also covers parts of Thailand and Laos, and has been a hotbed of narcotics production for decades.

While its opium production has slipped behind that of Afghanistan, illicit drug labs in the country's war-torn borderlands have produced a flood of methamphetamine that has swept across the region.

Sunday's find was "the biggest stimulant tablet seizure during this government", a police officer at the anti-drug trafficking department said on condition of anonymity, adding that the investigation was ongoing.

He said the estimated value of the haul was calculated based on an assessment of the current market price.

Last month Myanmar torched and crushed drugs worth some $335 million in an annual event marking World Drugs Day.

The country, which is emerging from years of military rule, is the world's second largest opium producer, with illicit poppy growing across whole swathes of eastern Shan state.

The United Nations Office on Drugs and Crime has said methamphetamine — known as "yaba" or crazy medicine in Thailand — dominates the global market for synthetic drugs and is expanding significantly in South-East and East Asia.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-07-29/myanmar-police-make-135-million-drug-haul-state-media/6655400


----------



## poledriver

*Elderly Sydney man charged in cocaine scam*






A 91-year-old Sydney man has been charged with importing cocaine after he apparently fell victim to a scam.

The Australian Federal Police said the Epping man carried 27 bars of soap, filled with about 4.5kg of cocaine, on a flight from New Delhi to Sydney on July 8.

The case has prompted warnings to travellers to pack their luggage carefully and be wary of inadvertently becoming drug couriers for overseas criminal syndicates.






The man has been charged with importing a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug and is due to face Sydney Central Local Court on Tuesday.

"Luggage is a personal responsibility. If you've been asked to carry something on behalf of another person, be sure you know exactly what is inside," ABF Regional Commander NSW, Tim Fitzgerald said in a statement.

AFP Acting National Manager Aviation Wayne Buchhorn said travellers should be aware that if they knowingly, or unwittingly, bring drugs back into the country they may be charged.

The maximum penalty for drug importation is life imprisonment.


Read more at http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...n-charged-in-cocaine-scam#2qbSo5OfUxTxvjJI.99


----------



## Jabberwocky

poledriver said:


> *Elderly Sydney man charged in cocaine scam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 91-year-old Sydney man has been charged with importing cocaine after he apparently fell victim to a scam.
> 
> The Australian Federal Police said the Epping man carried 27 bars of soap, filled with about 4.5kg of cocaine, on a flight from New Delhi to Sydney on July 8.
> 
> The case has prompted warnings to travellers to pack their luggage carefully and be wary of inadvertently becoming drug couriers for overseas criminal syndicates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man has been charged with importing a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug and is due to face Sydney Central Local Court on Tuesday.
> 
> "Luggage is a personal responsibility. If you've been asked to carry something on behalf of another person, be sure you know exactly what is inside," ABF Regional Commander NSW, Tim Fitzgerald said in a statement.
> 
> AFP Acting National Manager Aviation Wayne Buchhorn said travellers should be aware that if they knowingly, or unwittingly, bring drugs back into the country they may be charged.
> 
> The maximum penalty for drug importation is life imprisonment.
> 
> 
> Read more at http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...n-charged-in-cocaine-scam#2qbSo5OfUxTxvjJI.99



http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-08-...g-45kg-of-cocaine-in-soap/6687808?site=sydney - More here


----------



## poledriver

*Queensland drug raids net 4kg of ice*








> Police have seized more than 4kg of the highly addictive drug ice and $17,000 in cash after raids on two Brisbane properties.
> 
> Officers say a drug syndicate based in the city's south was using unoccupied apartments to store drugs and cash before distribution to street-level dealers as far away as the Sunshine Coast.
> 
> A 4.2kg haul of ice was found at an unoccupied unit at Mount Gravatt, while the cash was found at a business in Sunnybank Hills.
> 
> A 40-year-old man with alleged links to an outlaw bikie gang has been charged with a range of drug offences including trafficking in commercial quantities of ice.
> 
> He's also facing charges under Queensland's anti-bikie VLAD laws and will face the Brisbane Magistrates Court on Wednesday.
> 
> The raids were the result of intelligence gathered during a drug operation that ended in June, and involved the Organised Crime Investigation Unit and the Australian Crime Commission.
> 
> News of the two Brisbane raids followed an announcement yesterday that police had dismantled a ring involving two bikie gangs that was distributing ice across Australia.
> 
> In that operation, officers carried out dawn raids across southeast Queensland and arrested 15 alleged Nomads and Comancheros bikies.
> 
> That operation netted 3kg of ice, 100,000 ecstasy tablets, $60,000 in cash and sawn-off rifles.
> 
> Another 2kg of ice was seized on Monday night when police intercepted a car, believed to be travelling from interstate, on the Gold Coast.
> 
> The raids were the end of a 12-month operation, which also uncovered 21kg of ice in Western Australia last month. All up $18 million worth of the dangerous drug has been seized.



http://www.9news.com.au/National/2015/08/12/06/28/Qld-drug-raids-net-4kg-of-ice-cash-haul


----------



## Transform

San Diego got a rare shipment Monday: more than a billion dollars of cocaine.

The U.S. Coast Guard conducted the single biggest offload of cocaine in history, unloading 66,000 pounds that the Coast Guard said is worth more than a billion dollars.

A series of seizures from nearly two dozen drug smugglers landed the huge load, The Los Angeles Times reports.

The Coast guard has seized $1.8 billion worth of cocaine off the Latin Coast of the Pacific Ocean this fiscal year– more than the last three years combined.

Comprehending that amount of cocaine is staggering, so here are some pictures to help out.


Spoiler: images

























Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2015/08/12/t...rs-worth-of-cocaine-looks-like/#ixzz3insypPpy


----------



## poledriver

> The Gangs Squad has arrested two men, shut down two clan labs and seized approximately 20,000 pills and 20 litres of MDMA following an operation in the state’s north-west.
> Earlier this year, Gangs Squad detectives formed Strike Force Vanderhoof to investigate the activities of a group believed to be involved in drug manufacture.
> Following their inquiries, detectives yesterday (Sunday 16 August 2015) executed two search warrants at properties in Bingara.
> At one of the properties, located on Keera Street, officers found a clandestine laboratory which was actively in the process of cooking approximately 20 litres of MDMA. Two men – a 52-year-old from the Sydney suburb of Telopea and a 50-year-old from Bingara – were arrested at the scene and taken to Moree Police Station.
> At the second property, on Bowen Street, police seized approximately 20,000 MDMA pills, three pill-press machines and a large quantity of pre-cursor chemicals. The search of the property was temporarily suspended due to the prevalence of hazardous materials. It has resumed today.
> The two men arrested at the Keera Street property were taken to Moree Police Station and charged with large commercial drug manufacture.
> Both were refused bail and appeared in Moree Local Court today (Monday 17 August 2015). They have been remanded in custody to reappear in Moree Local Court on 10 October 2015.
> The investigation by Strike Force Vanderhoof continues.




*NSFW*:


----------



## StudebakerHawk

^^^ 
Truly astonishing the quantities of MDMA  getting busted within Oz ...


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

poledriver said:


> *Elderly Sydney man charged in cocaine scam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 91-year-old Sydney man has been charged with importing cocaine after he apparently fell victim to a scam.
> 
> The Australian Federal Police said the Epping man carried 27 bars of soap, filled with about 4.5kg of cocaine, on a flight from New Delhi to Sydney on July 8.
> 
> The case has prompted warnings to travellers to pack their luggage carefully and be wary of inadvertently becoming drug couriers for overseas criminal syndicates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man has been charged with importing a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug and is due to face Sydney Central Local Court on Tuesday.
> 
> "Luggage is a personal responsibility. If you've been asked to carry something on behalf of another person, be sure you know exactly what is inside," ABF Regional Commander NSW, Tim Fitzgerald said in a statement.
> 
> AFP Acting National Manager Aviation Wayne Buchhorn said travellers should be aware that if they knowingly, or unwittingly, bring drugs back into the country they may be charged.
> 
> The maximum penalty for drug importation is life imprisonment.
> 
> 
> Read more at http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...n-charged-in-cocaine-scam#2qbSo5OfUxTxvjJI.99



Could be the shortest case any body catches for importing 4 kilos of coke lol


----------



## poledriver

*Massive drug bust sees 70 kilograms of cocaine worth $17.5 million destined for 'high-end clientele' hauled off a luxury yacht *



> Five men are in custody after 70 kilograms of high-purity cocaine was seized by Australian Federal Police on Monday night
> 
> 30 kilograms of the drug was hidden in the walls of a luxury yacht that had been moored in a Gold Coast marina in Queensland
> 
> It is alleged the drugs, valued at $17.5 million, came across from Vanuatu
> 
> All five men face drug importation and possession charges



An international drug syndicate was 'dismantled' on Monday night after police seized 70 kilograms of high-purity cocaine and locked up five men, in the largest drug bust of its kind in Queensland history.
It is alleged the drugs - worth an estimated $17.5 million - originated from South America but were brought to Australia from Vanuatu by an Estonian skipper. 
Forty kilograms of the drug was found in the rear compartment of a car, while a further thirty kilograms was later found stashed in the walls of a luxury yacht, moored in a Gold Coast marina.


Police say the skipper left the South Pacific nation on August 15 before docking the 44-foot vessel in Coomera River nine days later.
There he is accused of meeting up with a British national and the next day the pair met with three Australian men at the Dreamworld car park.

It was there that Australian Federal Police officers swooped and arrested the five men who were allegedly carrying 40 kilograms of the drug in the rear of one of their vehicles.
A search of the yacht found a further 30kg stowed in concealed compartments.
'I believe it is the largest cocaine seizure we've had in Queensland,' Detective Superintendent Jon Wacker said.

He said the importation of the drugs on the yacht was a 'unique' method that state police rarely encounter.
The cocaine tested at a purity level of more than 80 per cent and was probably targeted at a high-end clientele, he said.
It is thought the haul originated from South America.

The five men have been remanded in custody after appearing in Southport Magistrates Court on Tuesday.
They all face drug importation and possession charges.
Police and border authorities had been tracking the drug cartel for weeks after a tip-off from Irish and French customs.

The Australian Federal Police's Organised Crime Commander David Stewart said the bust will be a 'huge setback' for the international syndicate and will probably curb the supply of cocaine along the east coast of Australia.
'With the apprehension of five, we're very confident that we have dismantled a significant organised crime syndicate,' he said.
Mr Stewart said further arrests were possible.






http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-high-end-clientele-hauled-luxury-yacht.html


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Weird, I wonder why they blocked out the cartel stamp.


----------



## poledriver

> NSW Police Force added 14 new photos to the album: Police stop 'Ice' from hitting the slopes.
> 50 mins ·
> Police have arrested two men following a drug operation in the Monaro Local Area Command yesterday.
> In June 2015, officers from Monaro Local Area Command commenced an investigation into the illegal supply of drugs in the alpine area.
> Two men aged 24 and 25 were arrested in a carpark at Bullocks Flat about 2pm on Thursday 27 August 2015, by officers from Monaro, and assisted by the Tactical Operations Unit and Drug Detection Support Group.
> Police will allege the men were responsible for the supply of prohibited drugs over a period of time including a large commercial quantity of MDMA (ecstasy), a commercial quantity of cocaine, and quantity of ‘Ice’.
> Both men are at Cooma Police Station where they are assisting with inquiries.
> Superintendent Rod Smith, Commander of Monaro Local Area Command, said police have focused on drug supply in the alpine area of the Snowy Mountains and has involved a number of operations, and covert operations.
> “Yesterday saw the arrest of two men who police will allege in court supplied a large quantity of drugs, being ecstasy, MDMA, cocaine and Ice, and we are pleased to say the drugs are off the street,” Supt Smith said.
> “The State Crime Command has assisted us down here in Jindabyne on previous operations resulting in the arrest and charging of a 40-year-old man with supplying a commercial quantity of MDMA.”
> “We have also run various operations with NSW Police Drug Dogs, and ongoing good police work has resulted in over 70 people being detected with drugs. We know there are drugs being used in this area and we are taking this very seriously,” Supt Smith said.
> “We have also had success running similar operations in Wagga Wagga and the Shoalhaven areas in recent months with all operations proving very successful.




*NSFW*:


----------



## poledriver

*Pilot arrested as police intercept light plane allegedly carrying 45kg of cannabis*

A pilot has been charged with drug offences after a light plane was intercepted at a NSW airport allegedly with 45kg of cannabis on board.

Detectives swooped on Deniliquin Airport at about 4.30pm yesterday, where they arrested the 67-year-old Queensland man at the helm of the aircraft.

In addition to the 45kg of cannabis, officers also allegedly found four kilograms of a precursor to the drug ice.

Police will allege large commercial quantities of drugs and firearms were being supplied from South Australia to NSW by people affiliated with the Descendants and Hells Angels outlaw motorcycle gangs in South Australia.

The arrest followed an eight-month joint investigation between crime task forces across three states and coincided with further raids in NSW, South Australia and Queensland.






A simultaneous operation in the nearby town of Hay led to the arrests of four more men.

All four men – aged between 29 and 46 – were charged with ongoing gun supply and refused bail.

Six men were also arrested across Adelaide yesterday and also face serious drug charges.

Detective Inspector Gavin Wood, from the state’s Gangs Squad, said the arrests were the result of close collaboration between different police forces.

“These investigations have been into a suspected major supply chain for illicit commodities across state borders,” Det Insp Wood said.

“It sends a strong message that borders are irrelevant to law enforcement agencies working collaboratively to target the trafficking of firearms and drugs.”


Read more at http://www.9news.com.au/world/2015/...carrying-45kg-of-cannabis#1LXJKPEyv1kYuAq5.99


----------



## poledriver

I'd love one of those bags of weed


----------



## poledriver

*Police announce largest ice seizure in West Australian history*

Australian police have seized 320kg of meth amphetamine, making it Western Australia’s largest ice haul ever.

Police claim the amount is the equivalent of 3.2 million individual hits of ice, with a street value of $320 million.

“We have a growing problem with crystal meth amphetamine,” Federal Justice Minister Michael Keenan said at a press conference today.

READ MORE: Alleged murder of seven-year-old boy reignites pleas to end ice scourge

“And we are determined to do all we can to stop the organised criminals who peddle in this misery.”

The announcement is the result of the joint efforts of WA Police, the Australian Crime Commission and the Australian Federal Police.

“This largest seizure in Western Australian history is example of the dividends that are being paid by the unprecedented cooperation between Commonwealth and state law enforcement,” Mr Keenan said.

“That’s why we founded the National Anti-Gang Squad here in Western Australia out of the $10 million used from the proceeds of crime.

“We’re also doing all we can at a Commonwealth level to stop these drugs from crossing our borders, and we’ve invested an extra $88 million in the Australian Border Force to do exactly that.”

Over the coming weeks, the joint forces of the WA Police, ACC and AFP will consult former Commissioner of Victorian Police Ken Lay in addition to a panel of experts to discuss what further measures nationally are required to address the national “scourge of ice”.


Read more at http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...n-west-australian-history#SPIvfZ9Ob9K9qXds.99


----------



## poledriver

*Men jailed for 30 years each for importing 400kg of cocaine*



> Three men involved in one of Australia's biggest drug busts have been sentenced to 30 years' imprisonment each.
> 
> Last month Simon Golding, Terrance Elfar and Holger Sander were found guilty of the commercial importation of 400 kilograms of cocaine into Australia in October 2010.
> 
> The men were arrested after Australian Federal Police seized the bulk of the drug from a yacht docked at Scarborough marina, north of Brisbane.
> 
> In the Supreme Court in Brisbane, Justice Ros Atkinson sentenced the three men to 30 years in jail each, with varying non-parole periods.
> 
> Elfar will be eligible after serving 20 years, Golding 18 years and German national Sander was handed a non-parole period of 16 years.
> 
> The prosecution argued the drugs were brought over from South America by a mother vessel with an open-water exchange occurring approximately 800 kilometres off the Queensland coast.
> 
> At the time it was described as the third biggest drug bust in Australian history.
> 
> Elfar accuses Supreme Court Justice of bias
> 
> During the sentencing hearing, Elfar, who is representing himself, stood up and accused Justice Atkinson of bias and being unfit to sentence him.
> 
> He also called for a re-trial.
> 
> "Your mind, Your Honour is full of bias," Elfar said.
> 
> "I am making submissions that you are not fit to pass sentence over me."
> 
> He told the court, Justice Ros Atkinson obtained his medical records without his permission or a court order.
> 
> Justice Atkinson told Elfar to make relevant submissions to the sentencing hearing.
> 
> "Mr Elfar, you might think that it is to your advantage to stand there making allegations of fact, which are not true and insulting to the court but they are not relevant to the sentence to be imposed upon you," she said.
> 
> "I won't be insulted by them I will just ignore them, but I am very happy to listen to any relevant submissions you wish to make about the sentence to be imposed upon you."
> 
> When he interrupted, Justice Atkinson raised her voice.
> 
> "Just listen to me Mr Elfar," she said.
> 
> "This is my court and if you wish to make submissions about the seriousness of the crime of which you have been convicted, or about your personal circumstances that might mitigate the sentence to be imposed upon you, this is your opportunity to do so."
> 
> Mr Elfar launched a tirade of abuse at Justice Atkinson, saying he wanted to put his claims on the public record.



http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-09-...ars-each-for-importing-400kgs-cocaine/6781112


----------



## poledriver

*HMAS Newcastle crew applauded for drug interception efforts on Middle East tour*

Hundreds of people have gathered at Garden Island in Sydney to welcome the crew of HMAS Newcastle, which has returned from a six-month deployment in the Middle East.

The Adelaide-class frigate oversaw several drug operations in the region that led to the seizure of 1.4 tonnes of heroin as part of Operation Manitou.

The narcotic haul has an estimated street value of $1.2 billion.

Commodore Peter Leavy said it was a fantastic effort from the ship's company of 228.

"Now these statistics are more than just numbers," he said.

"They reflect the many months of tireless effort and dedication of every member of the ship's company.

"From the commanding officer Commander McNamara, down to the more junior sailor of all -they've all done your nation and your navy proud."

It was HMAS Newcastle's fifth deployment to the Middle East since the first Gulf War in 1990.

The Australian Navy has been involved in the seizure of an estimated $2.3 billion worth of heroin in the Middle East over the past two years.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-09-27/hmas-newcastle-crew-for-applauded-drug-interception/6807802


----------



## poledriver

*wo men charged over $8m drug bust by AFP led anti-bikie squad in Melbourne*








> Two men have been arrested in Melbourne and charged after the Australian Federal Police (AFP) led National Anti-Gang Squad and the Australian Border Force (ABF) seized drugs worth up to $8 million.
> 
> Around 32 kilograms of a powder believed to the drug MDMA was found hidden in glass bottles in four separate packages sent from the Netherlands.
> 
> A controlled delivery of one of the packages led to the arrest of two men, the AFP said.
> 
> A 22-year-old man has been charged with the attempted possession of a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug.
> 
> A 40-year-old has been charged with trafficking a commercial quantity of the drug ice.
> 
> Raids conducted on Thursday and Friday in the Docklands, South Melbourne, Meadow Heights, Coburg and Glenroy, also uncovered 600 grams of methamphetamine, police said.
> 
> The AFP said cash, handguns, ammunition, silencers, magazines and steroids were also found in the search.
> 
> AFP Victorian state manager Commander Bruce Giles said the arrests were "a strong warning" not to get involved with bikie gangs.
> 
> "If you associate yourself with gang members you are associating yourself with criminals," he said.
> 
> "The National Anti-Gang Squad utilises cross agency, national wide and international intelligence which leads to the results we see today.
> 
> "Our message to gang members is simple - we will be relentless in our pursuit of you for your criminal activities."



http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-09-25/two-men-charged-over-8m-drug-bust-in-melbourne/6806458


----------



## poledriver

*80 litres of a drug analog of MDMA seized, one arrested*

A joint Australian Federal Police (AFP) and Australian Border Force (ABF) operation has resulted in 80 litres of an analog of 3,4- Methylenedioxymethamphetamine (MDMA) being seized and a Sydney man charged with drug importation offences.

The operation began earlier this month when a consignment labelled as shampoo was selected for examination by ABF officers. The consignment contained 3 litre plastic bottles containing liquid. Presumptive testing of the liquid indicated the presence of a pre-cursor to MDMA.

Additional testing indicated the liquid in the consignment contained a drug analog of MDMA with a gross weight of approximately 80 kilograms. The matter was referred to the AFP for further investigation.

Late yesterday (8 September) AFP officers attended a residence in Strathfield and arrested a 49-year-old man.

The man was charged with:

import a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug, namely MDMA, contrary to section 307.1 of the Criminal Code (Cth)
attempt to possess a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug, namely MDMA, contrary to section 307.1, by virtue of section 11.1 Criminal Code (Cth)
possess a controlled precursor, namely 3,4-Methylenedioxyphenyl-2-propane (MDP2P), contrary to section 308.2 of the Criminal Code (Cth)
AFP Manager Crime Operations, Commander Paul Osborne, said that this arrest shows the strength of Australia’s law enforcement partnerships.

“People that seek to import possibly lethal illicit drugs such as MDMA are putting the lives of Australians at risk,” Commander Osborne said.

“The AFP and its partners will not rest when it comes to disrupting the importation and supply of substances such as this.”

ABF Regional Commander NSW, Tim Fitzgerald, said the Australian Border Force is alert to importations of illegal precursor chemicals which can be used to manufacture MDMA.

“Our intelligence and targeting allows us to identify these substances at the border and refer them to the appropriate authorities,” Commander Fitzgerald said.

“Working with the Australian Federal Police, the Australian Border Force will continue to ensure these chemicals do not make it into the hands of people who seek to manufacture illegal drugs.”

The man appeared in Sydney Central Local court today.

The maximum penalty for these offences is life imprisonment.

http://newsroom.border.gov.au/releases/80-litres-of-a-drug-analog-of-mdma-seized-one-arrested


----------



## poledriver

*Police bust cigarette smuggling syndicate*



> Authorities expect to make more arrests over an illegal tobacco importation syndicate that allegedly smuggled millions of dollars worth of cigarettes and drugs into the country.
> 
> The syndicate, which police say has links to Middle Eastern organised crime, is accused of using false documentation and paying off customs brokerage companies and freight forwarding firms to smuggle millions of cigarettes from the United Arab Emirates.
> 
> Eleven men and one woman were arrested following raids on 17 properties in Sydney's south and southwest on Tuesday.
> 
> Police expect to charge another man later on Wednesday.
> 
> It's alleged the syndicate imported more than 10 million cigarettes - which were sold predominantly in Sydney on the black market - evading more than $9 million in tobacco excise.
> 
> A number of employees from customs brokerage companies and freight forwarding firms were allegedly paid tens of thousands of dollars to create false declarations and shipping documents to enable the importation.
> 
> The 12 people arrested on Tuesday were charged with a range of offences, including smuggling and dealing with the proceeds of crime.
> 
> Three of those arrested on Tuesday, including a member of the Lone Wolf outlaw motorcycle gang, are due to face Sutherland Local Court on Wednesday charged with drug offences in relation to the alleged importation of 270 grams of cocaine.
> 
> The remainder of the syndicate will face court next month.
> 
> The arrests come after a joint operation involving the Australian Federal Police (AFP), NSW Police and Australian Border Force, which began just over a year ago.
> 
> The syndicate is accused of being behind four separate illegal shipments, including one that arrived from the UAE at Sydney's Port Botany last week.
> 
> "This is a sophisticated syndicate," AFP acting deputy commissioner Ian McCartney told reporters in Sydney.
> 
> "Obviously with tentacles here plus overseas, so there's a lot of overseas inquiries ongoing in relation to this matter. We anticipate further arrests."
> 
> About $2 million in personal and business bank accounts, as well as houses owned by those charged, have been restrained by authorities.



http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2015/09/30/police-bust-cigarette-smuggling-syndicate


----------



## poledriver

*Hallucinogenic drug 'liquid acid' seized by South Australian police*






A hallucinogenic drug known as "liquid acid" has been seized by South Australian police for what they believe is the first time in the country.

Riverland police earlier this month seized a bottle containing about 395 millilitres of a clear liquid from a car in South Australia's Murray Mallee region.

Police said tests have since revealed the substance to be 25i-NBOME, which is sold under the street name liquid acid.

Jordan Kalke, 27, and Bonnie Geale, 19, both from Waikerie, were arrested this morning and charged with trafficking in a commercial quantity of a controlled drug.

"This is the first time we have seen this drug sold in liquid form in Australia," Superintendent James Blandford said.

"Police are alarmed that this drug has been found in liquid form [because] in liquid form, the dilution is obviously uncontrolled.

"If it's only a one ml or two ml dose, that's a very difficult measurement to actually dish out."

He said the consequences of taking the drug could be fatal.

"Historically, users have experienced hallucinations, psychosis, extreme aggression, elevated heart rate, seizures, organ damage, neurological damage and death," Superintendent Blandford said.

"In a liquid form, this bad reaction is much more likely."

The pair were remanded in custody and are expected to appear in court next week.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-10-...dly-seized-by-south-australian-police/6879882


----------



## Cami187

This thread is immense :O


----------



## poledriver

*Saudi prince detained in Lebanon after drugs bust at airport*






A SAUDI prince and four others were detained on Monday in Lebanon in the largest drug bust in the history of Beirut airport, a security source said.
Saudi prince Abdel Mohsen Bin Walid Bin Abdulaziz and four others were detained by airport security while allegedly “attempting to smuggle about two tonnes of Captagon pills and some cocaine,” a security source told AFP.
“The smuggling operation is the largest one that has been foiled through the Beirut International Airport,” the source said on condition of anonymity.

Captagon is the brand name for the amphetamine phenethylline, a synthetic stimulant. The banned drug is consumed mainly in the Middle East and has reportedly been widely used by Islamic State fighters in Syria.
Captagon manufacturing thrives in Lebanon and war-torn Syria, which have become a gateway for the drug to the Middle East and particularly the Gulf.

The pills have “the typical effects of a stimulant” and produce “a kind of euphoria — you’re talkative, you don’t sleep, you don’t eat, you’re energetic,” according to Lebanese psychiatrist Ramzi Haddad.
The security source said the drugs had been packed into cases that were waiting to be loaded onto a private plane that was headed to Saudi Arabia.

The five Saudi citizens were still in the airport and would be questioned by Lebanon’s customs authority, the source added.






In April 2014, security forces foiled an attempt to smuggle 15 million capsules of Captagon hidden in shipping containers full of corn from Beirut’s port.
Lebanon’s state news agency also reported Monday’s drug bust, saying the private plane was to head to Riyadh and was carrying 40 suitcases full of Captagon.
Saudi Arabia’s large royal family has had past run-ins with authorities in various countries.

Late last month, a Saudi prince was arrested in Los Angeles for allegedly trying to force a woman to perform oral sex on him at a Beverly Hills mansion.

But authorities decided not to pursue the charge, citing a lack of evidence. In 2013, a Saudi princess was accused in Los Angeles of enslaving a Kenyan woman as a housemaid, but the charges were also eventually dropped.
The UN Office of Drugs and Crime said in a 2014 report that the amphetamine market is on the rise in the Middle East, with busts mostly in Saudi Arabia, Jordan and Syria accounting for more than 55 per cent of amphetamines seized worldwide.

http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/re...-bust-at-airport/story-fnu2q5nu-1227583462600


----------



## S.J.B.

poledriver said:


> Captagon is the brand name for the amphetamine phenethylline, a synthetic stimulant. The banned drug is consumed mainly in the Middle East and has reportedly been widely used by Islamic State fighters in Syria.
> Captagon manufacturing thrives in Lebanon and war-torn Syria, which have become a gateway for the drug to the Middle East and particularly the Gulf.



According to the UNODC, these "Captagon" pills almost always contain amphetamine, not phenethylline.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Since the guy has like 6 names he prob will get aa free g5 ride home and a case of dom. 

Wasntone of the biggest smack traffickers a bin waleed? Hell that's probably like the equivalent of smith there...


----------



## PaPaOPI

poledriver said:


> *Saudi prince detained in Lebanon after drugs bust at airport*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A SAUDI prince and four others were detained on Monday in Lebanon in the largest drug bust in the history of Beirut airport, a security source said.
> Saudi prince Abdel Mohsen Bin Walid Bin Abdulaziz and four others were detained by airport security while allegedly “attempting to smuggle about two tonnes of Captagon pills and some cocaine,” a security source told AFP.
> “The smuggling operation is the largest one that has been foiled through the Beirut International Airport,” the source said on condition of anonymity.
> 
> Captagon is the brand name for the amphetamine phenethylline, a synthetic stimulant. The banned drug is consumed mainly in the Middle East and has reportedly been widely used by Islamic State fighters in Syria.
> Captagon manufacturing thrives in Lebanon and war-torn Syria, which have become a gateway for the drug to the Middle East and particularly the Gulf.
> 
> The pills have “the typical effects of a stimulant” and produce “a kind of euphoria — you’re talkative, you don’t sleep, you don’t eat, you’re energetic,” according to Lebanese psychiatrist Ramzi Haddad.
> The security source said the drugs had been packed into cases that were waiting to be loaded onto a private plane that was headed to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> The five Saudi citizens were still in the airport and would be questioned by Lebanon’s customs authority, the source added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In April 2014, security forces foiled an attempt to smuggle 15 million capsules of Captagon hidden in shipping containers full of corn from Beirut’s port.
> Lebanon’s state news agency also reported Monday’s drug bust, saying the private plane was to head to Riyadh and was carrying 40 suitcases full of Captagon.
> Saudi Arabia’s large royal family has had past run-ins with authorities in various countries.
> 
> Late last month, a Saudi prince was arrested in Los Angeles for allegedly trying to force a woman to perform oral sex on him at a Beverly Hills mansion.
> 
> But authorities decided not to pursue the charge, citing a lack of evidence. In 2013, a Saudi princess was accused in Los Angeles of enslaving a Kenyan woman as a housemaid, but the charges were also eventually dropped.
> The UN Office of Drugs and Crime said in a 2014 report that the amphetamine market is on the rise in the Middle East, with busts mostly in Saudi Arabia, Jordan and Syria accounting for more than 55 per cent of amphetamines seized worldwide.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/re...-bust-at-airport/story-fnu2q5nu-1227583462600



And the worst thing about this bust is just another sign of Saudi Arabia trying to feed ISIS militants the needs, at what ever cost, to destroy Lebanon and its surrounding area I.e-Syria, and these pills where probably bound to Saudi backed Yemens ISIS force when it has its own problems.  Captagon can keep a militant up for days, and run at bullets like the Hulk.  Amazing how The war against terrorism is and will utilize all mean necessary to rain havoc on an already unstable area.

I don't want to go into politics though. That's enough, and people know the truth anyway about ISIS and their origin/funding/support.

Regarding legality, the Prince will as usual in Lebanon, get a slap on the hand and released in no time.  I applaud the Customs officer that stood up to the Primce & Co's refusal to allow Beirut Airport to search the Packages, after numerous threats from the Prince and Saudi officials. 

Let this be a lesson to all - Diplomatic Immunity does not give you the right to blatantly barrel through an airport with tons of illicit drugs, let alone Captagon which puts 20 x the amount of Heart Stress than MDMA I'm told.


----------



## S.J.B.

PaPaOPI said:


> Captagon can keep a militant up for days, and run at bullets like the Hulk.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...[Captagon] puts 20 x the amount of Heart Stress than MDMA I'm told.



It's best to be sceptical when confronted with extraordinary claims without evidence.

These are essentially just black-market Dexedrine pills, after all.


----------



## PaPaOPI

S.J.B. said:


> It's best to be sceptical when confronted with extraordinary claims without evidence.
> 
> These are essentially just black-market Dexedrine pills, after all.



How about if I told you I and the ISF Forces have seen this with their/my own eyes. One Captagon pill containing 250 mgs kept a driver trying to smuggle 2 people hidden in the front chairs of a jeep (common tactic) trying to cross Lebanese borders awake for 5 days. You may need to do more research on Captagon.

What ever any drugs starting base constitutes are, the 'Final' outcome can be something much more profound. That's something anyone with basic illicit Drug knowledge should know.

Your opinion is respected and your own.


----------



## manboychef

> Regarding legality, the Prince will as usual in Lebanon, get a slap on the hand and released in no time. I applaud the Customs officer that stood up to the Primce & Co's refusal to allow Beirut Airport to search the Packages, after numerous threats from the Prince and Saudi officials.



How much you want to bet that these customs officials end up in trouble somehow.


----------



## Felonious Monk

PaPaOPI said:


> How about if I told you I and the ISF Forces have seen this with their/my own eyes. One Captagon pill containing 250 mgs kept a driver trying to smuggle 2 people hidden in the front chairs of a jeep (common tactic) trying to cross Lebanese borders awake for 5 days. You may need to do more research on Captagon.
> 
> What ever any drugs starting base constitutes are, the 'Final' outcome can be something much more profound. That's something anyone with basic illicit Drug knowledge should know.
> 
> Your opinion is respected and your own.



Then I'd be even less likely to believe you.  You sound like the kind of person inventing these "Arab dude on pills" stories.

Yes, that's how chemical synthesis works.  That's why cold medicine becomes methamphetamine.

But you're clearly missing the point in these articles when it mentions that many of the pills are actually amphetamines?  Or do you have access to a GC/MS in your job in the ISF and you've been testing all the pills and found the news articles and international drug organizations incorrect?


----------



## Boupstarnm

"Fenethylline is metabolized by the body to form two drugs amphetamine (24.5% of oral dose) and theophylline (13.7% of oral dose), both of which are active stimulants themselves.[4]"

-from wiki https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fenethylline

interester. I have never heard of Fenethylline before today.


----------



## SmokingAces

poledriver said:


> *Hallucinogenic drug 'liquid acid' seized by South Australian police*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hallucinogenic drug known as "liquid acid" has been seized by South Australian police for what they believe is the first time in the country.
> 
> Riverland police earlier this month seized a bottle containing about 395 millilitres of a clear liquid from a car in South Australia's Murray Mallee region.
> 
> Police said tests have since revealed the substance to be 25i-NBOME, which is sold under the street name liquid acid.
> 
> Jordan Kalke, 27, and Bonnie Geale, 19, both from Waikerie, were arrested this morning and charged with trafficking in a commercial quantity of a controlled drug.
> 
> "This is the first time we have seen this drug sold in liquid form in Australia," Superintendent James Blandford said.
> 
> "Police are alarmed that this drug has been found in liquid form [because] in liquid form, the dilution is obviously uncontrolled.
> 
> "If it's only a one ml or two ml dose, that's a very difficult measurement to actually dish out."
> 
> He said the consequences of taking the drug could be fatal.
> 
> "Historically, users have experienced hallucinations, psychosis, extreme aggression, elevated heart rate, seizures, organ damage, neurological damage and death," Superintendent Blandford said.
> 
> "In a liquid form, this bad reaction is much more likely."
> 
> The pair were remanded in custody and are expected to appear in court next week.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-10-...dly-seized-by-south-australian-police/6879882



"Liquid acid" is 25i-NBOME? There's a lot of big busts in Aus it seems which kind of backs up what I've already heard about their customs being tight. However I have to say these articles make the Aussie press seem like a bunch of morons. Referring to 25i-NBOME as liquid acid, when everyone knows liquid acid is liquid LSD. They frequently seen to do the same with meth, I know it is called ice by users but that isn't the name of the actual drug they found. As these stupid articles keep saying. /rant


----------



## PaPaOPI

Felonious Monk said:


> Then I'd be even less likely to believe you.  You sound like the kind of person inventing these "Arab dude on pills" stories.
> 
> Yes, that's how chemical synthesis works.  That's why cold medicine becomes methamphetamine.
> 
> But you're clearly missing the point in these articles when it mentions that many of the pills are actually amphetamines?  Or do you have access to a GC/MS in your job in the ISF and you've been testing all the pills and found the news articles and international drug organizations incorrect?





Felonious Monk said:


> You sound like the kind of person inventing these "Arab dude on pills" stories.


 Sources? who/what/where did you find such 'Arab Dude Stories...?



Felonious Monk said:


> Yes, that's how chemical synthesis works.  That's why cold medicine becomes methamphetamine.


In the end, Captagon could be considered to be a time-release pill containing Theophylline and Amphetamine. The effects subjectively would be very similar to taking Adderall XR and drinking tea or coffee. The effects are going to be milder than the same dose of Adderall, because half of the molecule being a Xanthine. There are some interesting effects on blood pressure, as Theophylline is a vasodilator while Amphetamine is a vasoconstrictor. 3 So, why is Captagon currently the drug of choice for the Syrian Civil War? Captagon allows soldiers to fight longer hours without fatigue. It doesn’t give the same level of rush or euphoria or mania that straight amphetamine would, but it allows soldiers to function for extended periods of time on little sleep and without significant decreases in alertness or performance. Eventually these soldiers are going to burn out, but it allows them to keep fighting, and potentially even to stay alive. This is what I'm pointing out, not the actual difference it has as an amphetamine.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

Your certainly correct, I don't expect you or anyone else to believe me for that mater because to provide such sensitive material & information wouldn't be a good idea on my part or my ISF acquaintance, let alone be locally legal I assume and therefore could be a breach of BL's BLUA. 

The point of my post like many on the web, let alone BL, is/was to share experiences, including sensitive subjects that go above and beyond personal ones, but words & sentences can/are misinterpretated as opposed to a F2F debates and sadly there is nothing I can do about that especially when a wiki source in this instance for example just won't suffice... For your own personal sake though and if you really care about the percentage of legitimacy of my accounts, your a Mod and I assume you can check my I.P address and where I'm posting from, if not done already.

So, fortunately I'm not an 'Arab Dude' fabricating any sort of propaganda about Captagon and all of the above, and the article on the previous page sources & mentions Dr Ramzi Haddad, someone I highly respect and have met multiple times when I was part of their OST program 1 

If you read the article, and other local comments he has made about the effects of captagon and the cooperative research made with local universities (AUST is one I can legally mention, the same university that dealt with assassination of the late PM Rafik Hariri RIP [#2 that have tested the seizures using various methods, you and the entire international community will concur how potent and dangerous the drug in question really is.

Yes, I'm familiar with pharmacology and what constitutes various forms of Amphetamines, in no way shape or form did I differentiate captagon as a chemical other than what it is and the family it belongs too, the differentiation was in regards to its effects on the human body and my point, kind of like differentiating the effects of Codiene & Morphine I.e- an observation . No, I'm not an active ISF member and never said I was.. And I never questioned/contended any news or drug GO's, just someone that was at the right place 'at' the wrong time sharing their personal experience and insider knowledge which once again cannot be divulged 'in full details like videos etc) to protect both myself' and my ISF acquaintances.

I trust this explains an honest BL's experience, Not an 'Arab dude on pills story' which is a term I find very derogatory especially from a Mod.



PapaO

1-http://www.skoun.org/about.php
2-www.naharnet.com/stories/en/117114
3-http://www.smarternootropics.com/2014/01/captagon-the-smart-drug-fuelling-syrias-civil-war/


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Two Rebel bikies jailed for attempting to import $10 MILLION worth of amphetamines using a parcel courier service from Britain*

Two Rebel bikies have been jailed after trying to smuggle $10 million worth of amphetamines into Queensland from Britain.

Jyden Kirkpatrick, 29, and Jed Leggett, 27, who are part of the Tasmanian Rebels, paid more than $190,000 for eight kilograms of the drug in the hope of turning it into a $10 million profit.

The pair were arrested at a caravan park in Carrara, on the Gold Coast, Kirkpatrick jailed for ten years while Leggett received a four-year sentence, reported the ABC.

Another three men, two who are also bikies, were arrested in Tasmania. A fourth was arrested in Liverpool in Britain.

 Justice Debra Miller acknowledged Kirkpatrick’s leadership role in the operation.

‘You were the one who assumed the risk for this enterprise,’ she said.

Leggett, however, only agreed to take part in the operation as a favour to Kirkpatrick. The 27-year-old provided his address for the delivery of the amphetamines but he did not play any major role.






Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nes-using-parcel-courier-service-Britain.html


----------



## S.J.B.

PaPaOPI said:


> In the end, Captagon could be considered to be a time-release pill containing Theophylline and Amphetamine. The effects subjectively would be very similar to taking Adderall XR and drinking tea or coffee. The effects are going to be milder than the same dose of Adderall, because half of the molecule being a Xanthine. There are some interesting effects on blood pressure, as Theophylline is a vasodilator while Amphetamine is a vasoconstrictor. 3 So, why is Captagon currently the drug of choice for the Syrian Civil War? Captagon allows soldiers to fight longer hours without fatigue. It doesn’t give the same level of rush or euphoria or mania that straight amphetamine would, but it allows soldiers to function for extended periods of time on little sleep and without significant decreases in alertness or performance. Eventually these soldiers are going to burn out, but it allows them to keep fighting, and potentially even to stay alive. This is what I'm pointing out, not the actual difference it has as an amphetamine.
> 
> Your certainly correct, I don't expect you or anyone else to believe me for that mater because to provide such sensitive material & information wouldn't be a good idea on my part or my ISF acquaintance, let alone be locally legal I assume and therefore could be a breach of BL's BLUA.
> 
> The point of my post like many on the web, let alone BL, is/was to share experiences, including sensitive subjects that go above and beyond personal ones, but words & sentences can/are misinterpretated as opposed to a F2F debates and sadly there is nothing I can do about that especially when a wiki source in this instance for example just won't suffice... For your own personal sake though and if you really care about the percentage of legitimacy of my accounts, your a Mod and I assume you can check my I.P address and where I'm posting from, if not done already.
> 
> So, fortunately I'm not an 'Arab Dude' fabricating any sort of propaganda about Captagon and all of the above, and the article on the previous page sources & mentions Dr Ramzi Haddad, someone I highly respect and have met multiple times when I was part of their OST program 1
> 
> If you read the article, and other local comments he has made about the effects of captagon and the cooperative research made with local universities (AUST is one I can legally mention, the same university that dealt with assassination of the late PM Rafik Hariri RIP [#2 that have tested the seizures using various methods, you and the entire international community will concur how potent and dangerous the drug in question really is.
> 
> Yes, I'm familiar with pharmacology and what constitutes various forms of Amphetamines, in no way shape or form did I differentiate captagon as a chemical other than what it is and the family it belongs too, the differentiation was in regards to its effects on the human body and my point, kind of like differentiating the effects of Codiene & Morphine I.e- an observation . No, I'm not an active ISF member and never said I was.. And I never questioned/contended any news or drug GO's, just someone that was at the right place 'at' the wrong time sharing their personal experience and insider knowledge which once again cannot be divulged 'in full details like videos etc) to protect both myself' and my ISF acquaintances.
> 
> I trust this explains an honest BL's experience, Not an 'Arab dude on pills story' which is a term I find very derogatory especially from a Mod.
> 
> 
> 
> PapaO
> 
> 1-http://www.skoun.org/about.php
> 2-www.naharnet.com/stories/en/117114
> 3-http://www.smarternootropics.com/2014/01/captagon-the-smart-drug-fuelling-syrias-civil-war/



You're missing the point.  These pills do not, for the most part, contain any fenethylline.  They are not real Captagon pills as were originally marketed.  They are primarily counterfeit pills containing simple amphetamine.  As I stated earlier, this has been well-documented by the UNODC.


----------



## SmokingAces

noonoo said:


> *Two Rebel bikies jailed for attempting to import $10 MILLION worth of amphetamines using a parcel courier service from Britain*
> 
> Two Rebel bikies have been jailed after trying to smuggle $10 million worth of amphetamines into Queensland from Britain.
> 
> Jyden Kirkpatrick, 29, and Jed Leggett, 27, who are part of the Tasmanian Rebels, *paid more than $190,000 for eight kilograms of the drug in the hope of turning it into a $10 million profit.*
> 
> The pair were arrested at a caravan park in Carrara, on the Gold Coast, Kirkpatrick jailed for ten years while Leggett received a four-year sentence, reported the ABC.
> 
> Another three men, two who are also bikies, were arrested in Tasmania. A fourth was arrested in Liverpool in Britain.
> 
> Justice Debra Miller acknowledged Kirkpatrick’s leadership role in the operation.
> 
> ‘You were the one who assumed the risk for this enterprise,’ she said.
> 
> Leggett, however, only agreed to take part in the operation as a favour to Kirkpatrick. The 27-year-old provided his address for the delivery of the amphetamines but he did not play any major role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nes-using-parcel-courier-service-Britain.html



They got _severely_ ripped off. Over in Europe that wouldn't even be worth 10k.


----------



## PaPaOPI

S.J.B. said:


> You're missing the point.  These pills do not, for the most part, contain any fenethylline.  They are not real Captagon pills as were originally marketed.  They are primarily counterfeit pills containing simple amphetamine.  As I stated earlier, this has been well-documented by the UNODC.



I know this

I agree with you 100% regarding the absence of Fenethylline, its been well documented since 2005. Imagine how much more fake Cap's have been produced since then.

My post was focusing on the real deal pills and the experience i wish on noone.


A study was conducted in Jordan by Alabdallah, 2005 at the Forensic Labs (SEE:  Chemical characterization of counterfeit captagon tablets seized in Jordan.). After analyzing 124 batches of Captagon seized and analyzed by Gas Chromatography.
His study revealed the absence of fenethylline in all samples analyzed.

Instead of it, GS, MS has detected the presence of the following substances that induced the same effects of fenethylline (see table1)




1

papaO


----------



## poledriver

*Two men charged after drugs located in car - Cowra*



> wo men have been charged after police allegedly located drugs and cash in a car in the state’s Central West.
> 
> About 2.10pm yesterday (Tuesday 3 November 2015), police from Cowra Highway Patrol stopped a South Australian-registered vehicle on Grenfell Road, Cowra, for a random breath test.
> 
> After speaking with the male driver and a male passenger, officers conducted a search of the vehicle and allegedly located a bag containing white powder suspected to be a prohibited drug. They also located a package containing a large amount of cash.
> 
> The 48-year-old South Australian driver was arrested and charged with supply prohibited drug, possess prohibited drug and dealing with proceeds of crime.
> 
> He was refused bail to re-appear at Cowra Local Court on Wednesday 20 January 2016.
> 
> The 39-year-old male passenger, also from South Australia, was charged with dealing with the proceeds of crime.
> 
> He has been granted conditional bail and is due to re-appear Cowra Local Court on Wednesday 20 January 2016.
> 
> Traffic and Highway Patrol Commander, Assistant Commissioner John Hartley, said that this was a prime example of the great results of the CATCH (Crime and Traffic Connecting on Highways) Program.
> 
> “This shows how local detectives – in this case, from Canobolas Local Area Command – and Traffic and Highway Patrol Command officers work together to take drugs off our roads,” Assistant Commissioner Hartley said.
> 
> “We will identify those that are transporting drugs, large amounts of cash, weapons, and other contraband, and prosecute them off our roads.
> 
> “With our advanced road safety technology, combined with highly-skilled CATCH trained officers, criminals travelling from interstate run a very great risk of being detected.
> 
> “Traffic and Highway Patrol Command Officers and specialist detectives will continue to focus on those using our Highways to commit serious crime,” Assistant Commissioner Hartley said.
> 
> Inquiries are continuing.



http://www.police.nsw.gov.au/news/l...vdi5hdSUyRm1lZGlhJTJGNDk2MzguaHRtbCZhbGw9MQ==


----------



## poledriver

*Two Canadian nationals charged with importing 8kg of cocaine*



> Two Canadian women were arrested and charged yesterday (Friday 30 October 2015) with allegedly importing eight kilograms of cocaine in luggage.
> 
> The women, aged 28 and 26, were questioned by Australian Border Force (ABF) officers after arriving at Sydney International Airport on a flight from the United States.
> 
> ABF officers examined the women’s luggage and found a quantity of white powder concealed within the lining of each of their bags.
> 
> Initial testing of the powder was positive for cocaine. Further testing will be conducted to confirm the exact weight and purity of the substance.
> 
> The women were transferred into the custody of the Australian Federal Police (AFP), who charged both women with importing a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug, namely cocaine, contrary to Section 307.1 of　the Criminal Code Act 1995 (Cth).
> 
> The maximum penalty for this offence is life imprisonment.
> 
> ABF Regional Commander NSW Tim Fitzgerald said ABF officers are dedicated to protecting the Australian community from the harms of illegal drugs.
> 
> "Our officers are on the frontline in the fight to keep these dangerous drugs off our streets and out of our homes," Commander Fitzgerald said.
> 
> AFP Manager Crime Operations Paul Osborne said anyone caught trying to import illicit drugs into Australia would be met with the full force of the law.
> 
> "These arrests are yet another example of our growing capacity to identify and disrupt the importation of drugs through our airports," Commander Osborne said.
> 
> "We will continue to work closely with our partners to ensure offenders are caught and made accountable."
> 
> This matter was heard in Parramatta Local Court today. The two women were remanded in custody until their next mention at Central Local Court on Wednesday 11 November 2015.



http://newsroom.border.gov.au/releases/two-canadian-nationals-charged-with-importing-8kg-of-cocaine


----------



## poledriver

NSW Police Force added 4 new photos.

26 mins · 

Police have seized more than $2 million worth of cannabis from a property in Sydney’s south-east.
About 4.30pm yesterday (Thursday 5 November 2015), officers attached to Redfern Region Enforcement Squad attended an industrial complex on Chalmers Crescent at Mascot.
Inside the property, officers uncovered an extensive hydroponic set-up for the manufacture of cannabis, as well as 653 cannabis plants.
The potential street value of the plants is estimated to be approximately $2.2 million.
During the operation, officers arrested two men following a vehicle stop in nearby Sydenham.

The men – a 53-year-old from the Melbourne suburb of Footscray, and a 38-year-old from Earlwood – were taken to Newtown Police Station.
The older man was charged with cultivating a large commercial quantity of a prohibited plant and using electricity without authority.
The younger man was charged with cultivating a large commercial quantity of a prohibited plant.
Both were refused bail and are scheduled to appear at Central Local Court today.


----------



## Jabberwocky

poledriver said:


> NSW Police Force added 4 new photos.
> 
> 26 mins ·
> 
> Police have seized more than $2 million worth of cannabis from a property in Sydney’s south-east.
> About 4.30pm yesterday (Thursday 5 November 2015), officers attached to Redfern Region Enforcement Squad attended an industrial complex on Chalmers Crescent at Mascot.
> Inside the property, officers uncovered an extensive hydroponic set-up for the manufacture of cannabis, as well as 653 cannabis plants.
> The potential street value of the plants is estimated to be approximately $2.2 million.
> During the operation, officers arrested two men following a vehicle stop in nearby Sydenham.
> 
> The men – a 53-year-old from the Melbourne suburb of Footscray, and a 38-year-old from Earlwood – were taken to Newtown Police Station.
> The older man was charged with cultivating a large commercial quantity of a prohibited plant and using electricity without authority.
> The younger man was charged with cultivating a large commercial quantity of a prohibited plant.
> Both were refused bail and are scheduled to appear at Central Local Court today.



You can tell that this guy has been to Thailand a few times:


----------



## poledriver

^ LOL.




> NSW Police Force added 6 new photos to the album:
> 
> Four arrested over allegedly delivering cocaine by taxi across Sydney.
> 35 mins ·
> 
> Four men allegedly involved in the use of taxis to provide a cocaine-delivery service across Sydney have been arrested during a police operation this morning.
> The operation was conducted by police attached to Strike Force Illinoi, an investigation by detectives from Sydney City Local Area Command.
> It involved the execution of simultaneous search warrants at five homes in Auburn, South Granville and Guildford about 6am today (Friday 6 November 2015).
> Four men – all aged in their 30s – have been arrested and taken to various police stations, where they are assisting Strike Force Illinoi detectives with their inquiries.
> The men are expected to be charged over their alleged involvement in a criminal syndicate using taxis to deliver hundreds of one-gram cocaine deals per week to “customers” throughout Sydney.
> Strike force detectives were assisted in this morning’s operation by police from the Tactical Operations Unit, Public Order and Riot Squad, and South West Metropolitan Region Enforcement Squad




*NSFW*:


----------



## poledriver

*Man spotted sleeping in car 'leads police to $100k drug find'*

Police allegedly uncovered about $100,000 worth of drugs when they searched a car after spotting a man asleep inside.

Officers were out on a routine patrol when they saw the man in his car at a rest stop on the Calder Freeway at Ravenswood, central Victoria, just before 9:30am.

Police woke the man up, searched his car and allegedly found about a kilogram of ecstasy tablets, one litre of GHB, and amphetamines.

A large amount of cash was also found in the car, police allege.

The 24-year-old man was charged with 11 drug offences, including four counts of drug trafficking.

He was remanded in custody and is due to face Bendigo Magistrates Court on Wednesday.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-11-...r-allegedly-leads-police-to-drug-find/6909826


----------



## poledriver

*Second cocaine seizure at Sydney Airport in a week*

A 34-year-old Brazilian woman will appear in Sydney Magistrates Court today charged with importing up to six kilograms of cocaine in luggage.

The detection by Australian Border Force (ABF) officers is the second cocaine seizure at Sydney International Airport in a week.

The woman was stopped and questioned by officers when she arrived on a flight from Hong Kong on Friday 06 November 2015.

ABF officers examined the woman’s luggage and allegedly detected a quantity of powder concealed within the sides of the bags.

Initial testing was positive for cocaine. Further testing will be conducted to confirm the exact weight and purity of the substance.

The woman was transferred into the custody of the Australian Federal Police (AFP), who charged her with importing a substance, the substance being a border controlled drug, namely Cocaine, and the quantity imported being a commercial quantity, contrary to section 307.1(1) of the Criminal Code (Cth).

ABF Regional Commander NSW Tim Fitzgerald said ABF officers were constantly alert to attempts to import illegal drugs by air.

“These substances can cause untold community harm if they reach our streets. Our officers work hard to detect these smuggling attempts and protect the Australian community,” Commander Fitzgerald said.

AFP Sydney Airport Acting Superintendent Stephen Nutt said Australia’s law enforcement agencies would continue to target illicit drug importations.

“We remain committed to working with ABF to stop people importing illicit drugs into Australia,” Detective Superintendent Nutt said.

The maximum penalty for this offence is 25 years imprisonment.

http://www.afp.gov.au/media-centre/...d-cocaine-seizure-at-sydney-airport-in-a-week


----------



## poledriver

*Three men arrested for cocaine importation on cruise ship*



> Three men are scheduled to appear in the Sydney Magistrates Court today charged with importing cocaine into Australia on a cruise vessel.
> 
> A joint operation between the Australian Federal Police (AFP), Australian Border Force (ABF), US Department of Homeland Security Investigations (HSI), Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) and New Zealand Customs Service resulted in the seizure of approximately 20 kilograms of cocaine.
> 
> Acting on intelligence provided by DEA and HSI, ABF officers boarded the vessel at sea and searched the cabins. Additional ABF and AFP officers including an AFP forensics team boarded the vessel when it anchored in Sydney Harbour yesterday (6 November 2015).
> 
> Two 49-year-olds and one 61-year-old, all US nationals, were arrested by the AFP and charged with importing a commercial quantity of cocaine. The cocaine will be subject to further forensic analysis to determine exact weight and purity.
> 
> AFP Acting National Manager Organised Crime and Cyber David Stewart said this matter is yet another example of the importance of ongoing collaboration with our partner agencies.
> 
> “Without the distinct efforts from each agency, an operation such as this would not be possible and I would like to commend the unified effort of everyone involved,” acting Assistant Commissioner Stewart said.
> 
> “The AFP consistently works with Australian and overseas partner agencies to target and disrupt those trafficking drugs. This is yet another example of the reach we have to combat importations, regardless of their size or import methodology.”
> 
> ABF Strategic Border Command Assistant Commissioner Clive Murray said there is no doubt effective inter-agency cooperation at the domestic and international level is the key to tackling the pervasive nature of transnational crime.
> 
> “By working cooperatively with international partners, we are making life tougher for criminal syndicates who attempt to exploit our border controls and traffic in illicit drugs,” Assistant Commissioner Murray said.
> 
> “The ABF is well versed in joint operations, and I applaud the commitment and dedication of our boarding and search teams in working with counterpart law enforcement colleagues to safeguard Australians from the threat of illicit drugs.”
> 
> HSI Attaché Brock Nicholson reiterated the significance in working with partner agencies.
> 
> “HSI is proud to partner with the AFP, DEA, ABF and New Zealand Customs Service in protecting our Homeland’s by combatting the scourge of narcotics trafficking across the world,” HSI Attaché Nicholson said.
> 
> DEA Attaché Domenic Ricciardella said a multi-national approach is what is needed to combat international drug trafficking.
> 
> “As drug trafficking becomes increasingly international in scope, so must our law enforcement response. This latest seizure shows how a multi-national approach serves as a force multiplier against those who would bring illegal narcotics into communities in Australia and around the world,” DEA Attaché Ricciardella said.
> 
> New Zealand Customs Service Liaison Officer Greg Davis said supporting AFP and ABF operations is an ongoing priority for the organisation.
> 
> “Key support by the New Zealand Customs Service during the ships stopovers in New Zealand has been an integral part of this successful operation,” Liaison Officer Davis said.
> 
> The maximum penalty for importing a commercial quantity of cocaine is life imprisonment.



http://www.afp.gov.au/media-centre/...rested-for-cocaine-importation-on-cruise-ship


----------



## Felonious Monk

poledriver said:


> *Man spotted sleeping in car 'leads police to $100k drug find'*
> 
> Police allegedly uncovered about $100,000 worth of drugs when they searched a car after spotting a man asleep inside.
> 
> Officers were out on a routine patrol when they saw the man in his car at a rest stop on the Calder Freeway at Ravenswood, central Victoria, just before 9:30am.
> 
> Police woke the man up, searched his car and allegedly found about a kilogram of ecstasy tablets, one litre of GHB, and amphetamines.
> 
> A large amount of cash was also found in the car, police allege.
> 
> The 24-year-old man was charged with 11 drug offences, including four counts of drug trafficking.
> 
> He was remanded in custody and is due to face Bendigo Magistrates Court on Wednesday.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-11-...r-allegedly-leads-police-to-drug-find/6909826



Sleeping in your car at a rest area is cause for search now?  Seems like they're leaving something out...


----------



## manboychef

I thought thats what rest stops were for...you know, resting.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Yeah some serious bs right there.

Gotta wonder what tipped them off, not like we will ever really know.

Just another case of positions of power being abused to violate citizens rights.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Think I'll stick to booze and cigarettes which are going to kill me anyway while I feed the tax man.


----------



## poledriver

Get some ice with ya booze mate.


NSW Police Force

25 mins · 

Police have charged a man after seizing 86g of ICE following a search in Kingswood last week.

About 7.10pm (Thursday 5 November 2015), officers from St Marys Local Area Command were patrolling Bringelly Road, Kingswood and stopped a man walking along the road.
Police searched the man and allegedly located over 86g of Methylamphetamine (ICE), with an estimated street value of $42,000, along with 1.6g of heroin and a sum of cash.
The 37-year-old was arrested and taken to St Marys Police Station.

He was charged with supply prohibited drug, deal with proceeds of crime, hinder and resist police.
The man was refused bail and appeared at Penrith Local Court on Friday 6 November 2015, where he was again refused to Penrith Local Court on Friday 8 January 2016.


----------



## manboychef

That is a bad day! Not only did he not have a ride, but he was harassed by the cops. I thought you were allowed to be a pedestrian without getting in trouble. He then lost his stash and money and ended up with no bail.


----------



## un kle fukka

suck a fart to it dome piece cellar


----------



## un kle fukka

funny how the smart (evil.) ones get busted hardest proppa copz.


----------



## poledriver

*Police seize 5.8kg of cannabis cookies from Nimbin business*

Police seized 5.8 kg of cannabis cookies and a quantity of cannabis from a Nimbin business today.

Lismore police Inspector Susie Johnson said officers from the Richmond Local Area Command armed with a warrant and a drug detection dog searched a Cullen St business about 12:50pm.

"Police located what appeared to be 5.8 kilograms of what appear to be cannabis cookies and a small quantity of cannabis leaf," she said.

Insp Johnson said enquiries into the seizure were ongoing.

http://www.northernstar.com.au/news...imbin-business/2839159/#.VkUGE_9mdi5.facebook


----------



## poledriver

*Hell Hole Trail: $8 million cannabis crop goes up in smoke*

A CANNABIS crop bigger than the Sydney Football Stadium has been uncovered in a national park on the NSW far north coast.
The crop worth more than $8 million was found by police after a number of vehicles were recently seen driving into the park with covered numberplates.
The crop site, near a secluded narrow walking track known as Hell Hole Trail, measured 150m in length and 50m wide with a stock-proof fence surrounding it in the Bundjalung National Park.

There were more than 8500 plants — since incinerated.
“Our rural crime investigator and officers from National Parks and Wildlife Services found the crop on November 11,’’ Detective Chief Inspector Cameron Lindsay, crime manager for the Richmond Local Area command, said.

“This was a sophisticated and expensive setup, no doubt financed by an organised crime group,’’ he said.
“This crop is one of the largest found in recent times and its destruction will hurt those behind it,’’ he said.






Cont -

http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/re...e/news-story/a5bfe0d62dfd6549a6b1a40ff56eae08


----------



## poledriver

*Raids net police 8kg of cannabis from around Toowoomba*

ELABORATE and expensive drug production systems have been busted by police acting on intelligence received through ongoing drug investigations.

Six people are awaiting court dates after Operation Bravo Resolve officers seized more than 8kg of cannabis from around Toowoomba in four raids in a week.

The significant busts have disrupted local cannabis supply networks, a result which has pleased police acting on strong tips and intelligence.

Toowoomba police Sergeant Dan Curtin said general duties officers executed four search warrants around Toowoomba resulting in the significant find.






"As part of Operation Bravo Resolve, we executed search warrants targeting the unlawful production of cannabis in the Toowoomba region," Sgt Curtin said. "It is a significant seizure in any location but it is particularly pleasing to see such a large quantity of cannabis (that police have) taken that amount of dangerous drugs away from the community and the harm that it can cause.

"It is very pleasing for police and it goes towards making the community safer."

Raids were conducted in Torrington, Meringandan West, Wilsonton and Newtown over a number of days.

Police will allege elaborate hydroponic set-ups in specially designed sheds had been established to create stronger THC-level plants that were destined for the Toowoomba area.

"There are various strains of cannabis here (and) they have higher THC than cannabis ordinarily grown in Queensland," Sgt Curtin said.

"High THC levels are attractive to cannabis users.

"I believe these drugs were locally produced for a local market."

Operation Bravo Resolve is continuing around Toowoomba and the wider Darling Downs region.

"It is a priority of not only Toowoomba police but the wider Darling Downs region and these matters often require assistance from the public," Sgt Curtin said.

http://www.thechronicle.com.au/news/raids-net-police-8kg-of-cannabis/2856445/


----------



## poledriver

*Customs Officer Sent to Prison for Drug Charges*

We have previously written about corruption and collusion of Australian Customs Officers, now known as Border Force Officers.

One such case has recently been finalised in the NSW District Court, with a jury finding former Customs Officer Phillip Cranney guilty of:

‘conspiring to import pseudoephedrine in a commercial quantity’, and

three counts of ‘dishonestly agreeing to obtain or receive a benefit that he intended would influence the exercise of his duties as a Commonwealth public official’.
Cranney was sentenced to a full term of 14 years in prison, with a ‘non-parole period’ of 8 years and 9 months. This means that he will need to spend 8 years and 9 months in prison before being eligible to apply for release.

Background to Offences

The scheme began in 2010, after Mr Cranney had been working as an Australian Customs Officer for nearly 10 years.

He became the leader of the Air Border Security (ABS) team, who were responsible for identifying and investigating airport staff suspected of being involved in criminal activity.

It is alleged that a least a dozen customs officers and baggage handlers at Sydney Airport were involved in a scheme to import the drug ‘precursor’ pseudoephedrine. A precursor is a substance used to manufacture prohibited drugs.

The plan was to source the precursor from Vietnam and pay couriers to import it into Australia inside their luggage. Baggage handlers would be paid to separate the luggage containing drugs from the rest of the airplane baggage, and customs officer who were in on the scheme would ensure the safe passage of the tainted luggage into Australia.

It was found that Mr Cranney used his position to adjust rosters and coordinate four separate importations, receiving $140,000 for his efforts.

In sentencing Mr Cranney, the Judge found that he was:

“… deliberately and enthusiastically involved in all four importations… [and] actively abused his senior position within the Australian border security team whose functions included the responsibility to prevent precisely the type of border violations he actively assisted in.”

Several other alleged conspirators are currently facing serious drug charges.

Conspiring to Import Precursors

Pseudoephedrine is a key ingredient in amphetamine-type substances, including ‘ecstasy’ and ‘ice’.

It is classified as a ‘border controlled precursor’ under section 301.6 of the Criminal Code Act 1995 (Cth) (‘the Code’).

For a person to be found guilty of ‘conspiring to commit an offence’ under 11.5(2) of the Code, the prosecution must prove beyond reasonable doubt that:

The accused entered into an agreement with one or more persons to commit an offence,

The accused, with at least one other party, intended that the offence would actually be carried out under that agreement, and

The accused, with at least one other party, committed an overt act in furtherance of the agreement.
The maximum penalty for conspiring to import a commercial quantity of a border-controlled precursor is 25 years imprisonment and/or a fine of $850,000.

The maximum penalty for accepting a bribe as a Commonwealth official under section 141.1 of the Code is 10 years imprisonment and/or a maximum fine of $1,700,000.

Mr Cranney’s criminal lawyers have indicated that they intend to appeal against the conviction and sentence.

https://www.sydneycriminallawyers.com.au/blog/customs-officer-sent-to-prison-for-drug-charges/


----------



## poledriver

*NSW police 'find more than 1600 ecstasy tablets' after man falls off boat*

A man's boating accident has turned into an alleged drug bust on NSW's Central Coast.

A man fell off a boat on Monday morning on Lake Macquarie, prompting authorities to rush to the scene.

When police arrived, they allegedly discovered more than 1600 MDMA, or ecstasy, tablets on the boat.

The 38-year-old man has been charged with two counts of supply greater than commercial quantity of prohibited drugs and possession of a prohibited drug.

He was refused bail to appear at Wyong Local Court on Tuesday.

Read more at http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...dent-turns-into-drug-bust#eqFPR8dIXxb5TD0B.99


----------



## poledriver

NSW Police Force
8 hrs · 

Police have charged a man after over 1600 tablets of MDMA were allegedly seized following a boat search on the Central Coast.
About 9.40am (Monday 7 December 2015), officers from Tuggerah Lakes Local Area Command responded to reports of a man falling from a boat on Lake Macquarie near Mannering Park.
On arrival officers spoke to a wet man walking near the boat ramp at Mannering Park.

Roads and Maritime Services located the vessel and towed it to police waiting at the boat ramp.
The boat was searched and officers will allege that over 1600 tablets of MDMA (ecstasy) with an estimated street value of $35,000, 15g of cannabis and drug paraphernalia were seized during the search.
The 38-year-old man was arrested and taken to Wyong Police Station.

He was charged with supply greater than commercial quantity of prohibited drugs and possession of prohibited drug x2.
The man was refused bail to appear at Wyong Local Court tomorrow (Tuesday 8 December 2015).


----------



## Jabberwocky

poledriver said:


> NSW Police Force
> 8 hrs ·
> 
> Police have charged a man after over 1600 tablets of MDMA were allegedly seized following a boat search on the Central Coast.
> About 9.40am (Monday 7 December 2015), officers from Tuggerah Lakes Local Area Command responded to reports of a man falling from a boat on Lake Macquarie near Mannering Park.
> On arrival officers spoke to a wet man walking near the boat ramp at Mannering Park.
> 
> Roads and Maritime Services located the vessel and towed it to police waiting at the boat ramp.
> The boat was searched and officers will allege that over 1600 tablets of MDMA (ecstasy) with an estimated street value of $35,000, 15g of cannabis and drug paraphernalia were seized during the search.
> The 38-year-old man was arrested and taken to Wyong Police Station.
> 
> He was charged with supply greater than commercial quantity of prohibited drugs and possession of prohibited drug x2.
> The man was refused bail to appear at Wyong Local Court tomorrow (Tuesday 8 December 2015).



beat me to it


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Ice in the microwave and a mixing bowl full of meth: Cops seize $500,000 of the deadly drug from the kitchen of a 60-year-old man*

Ice worth more than $500,000 has been found inside the kitchen of a property raided by police on Monday.

Queensland police have issued one image from the property showing a large quantity of the deadly drug inside a mixing bowl with a kitchen knife perched on top. Another image shows two glass bowls of ice sitting on a microwave.

Officers seized two kilograms of methylamphetamine with a street value in excess of $500,000 and an illicit drug laboratory after raiding the Darra property in southeast Brisbane.






A 60-year-old man has been charged with seven offences after the bust including producing and possessing dangerous drugs. 

Detective Inspector Mark Slater of the Drug and Serious Crime Group said the bust is a testament to the commitment of police in dismantling drug trafficking networks. 

'The production and trafficking of methylamphetamine is a high priority for the Queensland Police Service and part of the Drug and Serious Crime Group's commitment to disrupting these drug trafficking networks throughout Queensland,' he said. 

The man is due to appear in the Richlands Magistrates Court on Tuesday in relation to the charges.






It comes after Queensland police intercepted eight kilograms of ice hidden in parcels from China in the lead up to Schoolies Week on the Sunshine Coast.


----------



## poledriver

*French police make record-breaking cocaine seizure near Calais*

Customs officials have seized at least 2.4 tonnes of cocaine from a cargo ship off France's northern coast, a record for the country.

The Carib Palm, a Moldovan-flagged freighter, had sailed from Colombia and was headed to Gdansk in Poland.

It docked at the northern French port of Boulogne-sur-Mer on Thursday night, a source close to the investigation said, confirming a report by France 3 television.

"The ship was intercepted yesterday (Thursday) at 6:30pm at sea and at 8:00pm was brought to the dock at Boulogne-sur-Mer, where the search operation began," the finance ministry said in a statement.

"The drugs were concealed behind a metal partition."

Finance minister Michel Sapin described the drugs as "the largest seizure of cocaine" ever in mainland France. The haul has a street value of around 50 million euros ($76 million).

Customs officials were continuing to search the ship, which was carrying raw materials.

The 12 crew members, who are Turkish and Ukrainian, were being held by customs and were set to be formally detained.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-12-12/tons-of-cocaine-siezed-in-mediterranean/7022946


----------



## poledriver

*Record GBL seizure in Sydney*








> 11-12-2015 -
> 
> Australian Border Force (ABF) officers yesterday detected and seized a record 62 litres of the border controlled drug, gammabutyrolactone (GBL), commonly used to manufacture the drug known as ‘Fantasy’.
> 
> A 37-year-old man was selected for a full baggage search after he arrived on a flight from Thailand.
> 
> During the search, ABF officers identified a number of bottles containing a liquid substance, which was later identified as GBL.
> 
> The matter was referred to the Australian Federal Police (AFP) for further investigations and the man was charged with the importation of a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug, contrary to section 307.1(1) of the Criminal Code Act 1995 (Cth).
> 
> The man appeared before court today (11 December) where his bail was refused.
> 
> ABF Regional Commander NSW, Tim Fitzgerald, said the detection was an important one for the community.
> 
> “This is dangerous substance, capable of ruining many lives in a single incident,” Commander Fitzgerald said.
> 
> "This record seizure—our largest airport seizure of this drug to date—demonstrates the ongoing hard work of officers at the border, who continue to intercept illegal substances every week to keep our communities safe,” he said.
> 
> AFP Airport Police Commander Sharon Cowden said bringing a substance like GBL into Australia is a serious offence and carries a maximum penalty of life imprisonment, or a fine of $1,350,000—or in some cases both.
> 
> “From a policing perspective, it is particularly satisfying that such a large quantity of such a dangerous drug will not be available in the Australian community this holiday season,” Commander Cowden said.
> 
> GBL, also known as ‘coma in a bottle’, metabolises into the drug gamma-hydroxybutyrate (GHB) in the body. It can cause abrupt loss of consciousness, memory loss, respiratory difficulties, coma and death.



http://newsroom.border.gov.au/releases/record-gbl-seizure-in-sydney


----------



## S.J.B.

poledriver said:


> *Record GBL seizure in Sydney*



Oh wow, a press release related to a GBL seizure and they didn't use the word "rape" once!


----------



## Jabberwocky

S.J.B. said:


> Oh wow, a press release related to a GBL seizure and they didn't use the word "rape" once!



How can someone be so stupid to go over the border with that much baggage and not expect for something to happen?


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Australia police arrest man over A$15.4m Darwin meth bust*






Australian police have arrested a man over the discovery of 23kg (50lbs) of methamphetamines hidden inside fridges.

The drugs, with a street value of A$15.4m ($11.1m; £7.4m) were found inside 27 separate packages at the port of Darwin in November.

Police delivered the drugs to their intended destination in Sydney, from where they were collected by the 51-year-old suspect.

Australia is facing a methamphetamine - known as ice - epidemic.






Use of the highly addictive substance has doubled in less than a decade and there are now an estimated 200,000 users in the country.

The government says there were a record number of drug busts in 2013-2014 and 26,000 arrests for possession or distribution of amphetamine-type stimulants.

Last week, Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull pledged A$300m in new funding to tackle the crisis, saying Australia "cannot arrest our way out of the ice problem - we must also work to reduce the demand for this drug".

The pledge included funding for education, addiction specialists and family support and for "significant investment" in rural services.

The detained man, who has not been named, was arrested in a police raid at his home in Sydney after he collected the consignment.

Supt Mark Setter of Australian Federal Police's Darwin office said the arrest had been "a complex operation" and praised the co-ordination of police departments.


Source: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-35048255


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Man hid drugs, guns in wine cellar, cash in washing machine*






A MAN hid guns and drugs in his wine cellar and roof — and kept cash in a washing machine, a Perth court has been told.

Justin Glen Rinaldi appeared to wipe away tears as he pleaded guilty in the WA District Court on Monday to 39 charges, including possession of drugs with intent to sell or supply and possessing firearms without a licence or permit.

Prosecutor Carmel Barbagallo said police raided Rinaldi’s Belmont home in February last year and found MDMA, methamphetamine, cocaine, 14 firearms, more than 2300 rounds of ammunition, a GPS jamming device and more than $330,000 in cash.






Defence counsel John Korn told the court the weapons had been left at the house by another man who had since died.

Rinaldi’s trial had been scheduled to begin on Monday until he changed his plea.

He is due back in court on Tuesday.






Source: http://www.news.com.au/national/wes...e/news-story/470af07d109ab613b3a739375fb9ff4f


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Wollongong: Balkan drug ring, three killings and a new crime syndicate*






THE gangland executions of three men have led to the establishment of a new crime syndicate operating in parts of southern Sydney and Wollongong, according to police investigating the murders.

The three men were believed to be linked to a Balkan mafia which was involved in the distribution of drugs, mainly in the Illawarra area, until their deaths.

Homicide detectives are certain the murder of Saso Ristevski in 2011, the disappearance of Goran Nikolovski a few months later and the killing of Darko Janceski the following year are connected. Both Nikolovski and Janceski had links to the Comanchero bikie gang.






“The three are all of Balkan background and known to each other,” Detective Chief Inspector David Laidlaw said.

“We believe an o rganised crime syndicate comprising of caucasians and Pacific Islanders are involved in one or two of the murders and are still operating in the area.”

Police now believe that a Melbourne underworld figure is also involved after a weapon, possibly linked to Ristevski’s shooting, was seized by Victoria police.

“There is a loose association of members of Balkan background from that area which crosses over with people in Melbourne,’’ Insp Laidlaw said.

Police do not believe it was an orchestrated plan to kill the men and take over their drug operations but their deaths left a void.

“Wollongong is a large city and an area which is very profitable for criminals,’’ Insp Laidlaw said.

Darko Janceski, 32, was shot several times by a gunman riding a trail bike while the former bikie was outside his parents’ home in Berkeley on April 14, 2012.





DEAD ... Saso Ristevski. (Left) DEAD ... Goran Nikolovski. (Right)

Police will allege his murder was in retaliation for the murder of Goran Nikolovski, 35, five months earlier. Detectives are certain Nikolovski is dead.

A number of men have been charged with Janceski’s death after Strike Force Calligan was formed and led by Insp Laidlaw.

Insp Laidlaw yesterday said police would allege that those charged in connection with Mr Janceski’s death believed he was linked to the murder of 35-year-old Mr Nikolovski.

Detectives were also confident of making arrests in connection with the murders of both Saso Ristevski and Mr Nikolovski, Insp Laidlaw said.





Police arrest a man in connection with the death of Darko Janceski, shot several times outside his parents’ home in Berkeley on April 14, 2012.

Mr Ristevski was gunned down in front of his parents in their Lake Heights home at about 8.30pm on September 28, 2011.

Police hope the public may have information about a silver Holden Commodore spotted on CCTV after the murder.

Insp Laidlaw said the three men had been involved in drug trafficking in the Illawarra. Mr Nikolovski was also known to associate with Comanchero members and Janceski was reportedly kicked out of the club, but police have ruled out any involvement of the club in the deaths.





Goran Nikolovski's vehicle was found found burnt out at Macquarie Pass.





A second man is arrested in connection with the death of Darko Janceski in 2012.


Source: http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...-crime-syndicate/story-fni0cx12-1227643850858


----------



## poledriver

*Police raid Elands property and find boy, 8, kept in a locked shed and an elaborate underground hydroponic set-up.*






A boy has been discovered locked in a tiny room within a shed on a remote NSW property, on which his family allegedly built one of the most elaborate drug set-ups seen by police.

The eight-year-old, who was allegedly allowed out of the shed only to do chores, and three other children, aged between 12 months and nine years, have been placed into the care of the Department of Family and Community Services after police discovered them during a raid on the property at Elands, north west of Taree.

The boy was found in a two square metre room at the back in an uninsulated tin shed, the door locked on the outside and with only a single mattress and a bucket inside.






He has told police he had been kept in the shed for more than three weeks, enduring storms and extremely high temperatures and only allowed outside to help the household with chores.

But the boy was not the only discovery detectives made, with a highly-sophisticated cannabis set-up found inside three shipping containers buried under a deck.

The deck, which could only be moved using hydraulics and boasted a large outdoor spa, camouflaged a trap door opening up to steps and the hydroponic set up allegedly holding 225 cannabis plants.






Manning-Great Lakes crime manager Detective Inspector Peter McKenna said police had received intelligence about drugs being grown on the property, but had only found the children upon arrival.

"The door to the small room in the shed was locked from the outside and police will allege that the boy was mistreated and only allowed out of the shed for chores and sometimes food," he said.

But about two hours into the raid, and as officers wondered whether the information they had received about the drugs was wrong, an officer flicked a switch.






As wide-eyed officers watched, the outdoor deck rolled away, revealing the trap door.

Once inside, the detectives clambered down some built-in steel stairs before allegedly discovered the three shipping containers cut into a large room where the 225 plants were in various stages of maturity.

"I think it is fair to say it is very elaborate," Detective Inspector McKenna said.
The trapdoor leads to an underground passage.

"When the switch was flicked the humming noise kicked in and the deck started to roll back.

"It startled a few of them."

Two men, aged 28 and 19, and the 26-year-old mother of the boy were arrested at the home and charged with cultivate a large commercial quantity of cannabis.
Some of the cannabis plants allegedly discovered at the property.

The elder man and woman were also charged with detaining a person with intent for financial advantage.

The investigation into the raid, and the treatment of the children, was continuing.

The eight-year-old allegedly told police he had been forced to spend most of his time in the tiny room at the back of the steel workshed for weeks.

As well as the extreme temperatures and large storms, the boy survived with just a mattress and some blankets and a bucket for him to go to the toilet in.

There was one small window to allow some natural light in, and the lock was only turned when he was needed to help out around the property.











http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/police-ra...rground-hydroponic-setup-20151223-glucpy.html


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Cocaine smugglers busted in Sydney*

About 37kg of cocaine has been found stashed inside checked-in bags which four Canadians and an American were allegedly trying to bring into Australia as part of a drug operation run by an international crime syndicate.

The group were caught after arriving at Sydney on a flight from Los Angeles on Tuesday, with 81 packages of drugs allegedly hidden in the lining of eight pieces of luggage, police said.

The accused drug smugglers are in custody and are expected to apply for bail when they front Sydney's Central Local Court on January 6.

AFP airport commander Sharon Cowden said the five passengers could face up to life imprisonment over the alleged attempted import.

A day later about 71kg of cocaine, worth an estimated $25 million, was found inside a hydraulic press sent to Australia from Panama.

Three Sydney men have been charged with drug importation offences, following raids at five properties across the city after the drugs were found by Border Force officers on Wednesday.


Source: http://www.news.com.au/national/bre...s/news-story/4a6b3a1242eba74fd37bececf2845283


----------



## poledriver

*Lebanon seizes five tonnes of Captagon drug concealed in school desks*

Lebanese customs officials have seized five tonnes of Captagon amphetamine pills and hashish at Beirut airport, concealed in primary school desks that were to be shipped to Egypt, a security source says.

Meanwhile, security forces in northern Lebanon found two workshops producing Captagon and other drugs during a series of raids, the source said.

Both events came after a number of drug seizures at Beirut airport in recent months, including one that led to the arrest on charges of smuggling of a Saudi prince.

Finance Minister Ali Hassan Khalil said the operation at the airport was one of the biggest of its kind, and that the drugs could have been smuggled onto other countries after Egypt, without elaborating.

"We will not allow Lebanon to be a transit point for drugs," Mr Khalil said, quoted by Lebanon's National News Agency (NNA).

The NNA said that the quantity seized was three tonnes.

There were no immediate reports of arrests.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-12-30/5-tonnes-of-captagon-seized-at-beirut-airport/7059228


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Police seize 60 kilograms of methamphetamine destined for Adelaide, man with Hells Angels links arrested*






A man with bikie links has been arrested after 60 kilograms of methamphetamine, bound for the streets of Adelaide, were intercepted in a shipment of stones, the Australian Federal Police (AFP) said.

Police estimated the drugs' street value at $40 million, and said they were hidden in a shipment of stones, sent from Indonesia, intended for use in tiles and floors.

The joint operation involved officers from AFP, Australian Border Force and South Australia Police.

South Australian AFP Commander Peter Sykora said it was "one of the largest seizures in South Australia's history".

"The ice was broken up into 60 lots of one kilogram each," he said.

Police charged a 43-year-old Flinders Park man with the importation of a commercial quantity of drugs and said he was an associate, not a member, of the Hells Angels.

"We believe that these drugs were going into the South Australian market, in both metropolitan and country areas," SA Police Detective Chief Inspector Anthony Crameri said.

Commander Sykora said the drugs were found just before Christmas before police hatched a plot to track them.

"It was within those four cardboard boxes that the ice was located," he said.

"Police at that stage substituted the narcotic and replaced it with an inert substance, and then put [that] back within the consignment."

Officers tracked the drugs to a business at Royal Park where police alleged the man checked on the delivery yesterday.

He left the premises before waiting officers swooped.

Police also searched his home at Flinders Park and a storage facility at Royal Park that was allegedly being used as a drug lab.

"[There] we located 10 kilograms of cannabis and various items including chemicals that are associated with a clandestine laboratory," they said.

Commander Sykora said the man dropped on to the AFP's radar after travelling to Indonesia last year, prompting them to carry out checks on the man's business background.

"I would suspect he has used his company and a similar method of importation previously," he said.

He said South Australia may be considered a soft target, but said the bust proves "that's not the case whatsoever".

Police said they were unsure if there would be further arrests, and the 43-year-old would appear in the Adelaide Magistrates Court.






Source: http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-08/ice-evidence/7077114


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Hydroponic cannabis crop found in rented house*

POLICE are hunting for a man who used a fake ID to rent a family home and then turned it into a cannabis factory.

Four rooms in the property were fitted out with hydroponic equipment to grow dozens of cannabis plants.

Officers said the owner of the house had advertised the property for rent online and leased it to a man of Asian appearance in August.

Police said the rent on the Forestville property was paid week by week every Thursday, but whenever the owner tried to organise a time to inspect the premises, the tenant always made excuses about being busy at work.

However, when the rent payments stopped in mid-December and the owner was unable to contact the tenant, he went to the property in Starkey St at about 1.30pm on Sunday.

When no-one answered the door he opened the garage.











When he walked inside the house he saw that one of the rooms had plastic sheeting on the wall, hydroponic lights and numerous large plant pots.

The surprised owner immediately secured the property and called the police.

It was discovered that four rooms had been converted for the cultivation of cannabis and that the plants had been removed from three of the rooms, while the 20 plants in the fourth room had all died through lack of watering.

Police found the power supply in the house was haphazard, with numerous cords running throughout the house to a central cupboard.

It appears circuit breakers had been bypassed.






There were numerous hydroponic lights above each of the cannabis setups in each room.

The Asian man provided identification and signed a tenancy agreement, but subsequent police checks have revealed that the man’s identification was false.

Anyone with information is urged to call the police.

Officers are now warning other landlords to be vigilant after similar incidents across Sydney.

It also follows an armed raid on an Airbnb holiday home on the Gold Coast, where a sophisticated marijuana setup was found in one of the bedrooms, which had been off limits to the innocent Sydney family who had been renting it.


Source: http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...-in-rented-house/story-fngr8hax-1227701823894


----------



## poledriver

*Man charged after joint agency operation seizes 2500 MDMA pills*

A 36-year-old man has been arrested in Darwin after Detectives uncovered a parcel containing 33 times the commercial quantity threshold for MDMA (Ecstasy).

Detective Superintendent Clint Sims said it will be alleged Detectives, acting on information, discovered approximately 2,500 MDMA pills inside a package at a local parcel delivery business yesterday.

“Detectives believe the man had posted the parcel to himself following a recent visit to Victoria,” Detective Superintendent Sims said.

“The man was arrested after he collected the package and returned to his vehicle.

“Another parcel collected by the man at the same time was found to contain 180 tablets of an alternate brand to Viagra.

“A search warrant served on his house allegedly uncovered a further small amount of MDMA.”

The man has been charged with possess and supply of a commercial quantity of a schedule two drug, unauthorised possession of a schedule four drug and possess a dangerous schedule two drug.

Detective Superintendent Sims said the operation was another example of how different jurisdictions can successfully work together for a common goal.

“This is a significant seizure for the Northern Territory and there is no doubt these drugs would have caused considerable damage within our community.”

The man was remanded to appear in the Darwin Magistrates Court on 10 February 2016.

http://newsroom.border.gov.au/relea...joint-agency-operation-seizes-2500-mdma-pills


----------



## poledriver

*Two Sydney men arrested for cocaine import*






14-01-2016 -

A joint operation has resulted in two Sydney men being arrested for the alleged importation of more than three kilograms of cocaine with a street value of approximately $1 million. 

Earlier this month, Australian Border Force (ABF) officers intercepted 18 packages sent from the USA via air freight following information received from an airfreight company. All were declared to contain ‘documents’, ‘tech sheets’ or ‘legal documents’, however, the consignments were found to contain clip-seal bags of white powder. ABF officers presumptively tested the powder which returned a positive result for cocaine. 

The matter was referred to the Australian Federal Police (AFP) and yesterday (13 January) search warrants were executed at three residential premises in the Sydney suburbs of Bondi and Zetland. 

During the search warrants approximately$US90,000 and $AUD255,000 was discovered as well as scales, clip-seal bags, courier slips, bank transfer slips and other material associated with the alleged drug importation and distribution.

A 39-year-old Bondi man and a 28-year-old Bondi man were subsequently arrested.

The 39-year-old was charged with multiple counts of import a marketable quantity of a border controlled drug and attempt to possess a marketable quantity of a border controlled drug as well as dealing in the proceeds of crime with a value of more than $100,000. 

The 28-year-old was charged with multiple counts of import a marketable quantity of a border controlled drug, attempt to possess a marketable quantity of a border controlled drug and possess a marketable quantity of a border controlled drug. 

Both men are expected to face the Sydney Central Local court today (14 January). They both face a maximum penalty of up to 25 years’ imprisonment.

http://newsroom.border.gov.au/releases/two-sydney-men-arrested-for-cocaine-import


----------



## poledriver

*Man faces court after guns, drugs, large sum of cash seized at Wanniassa*











Drugs, guns and $44,000 in cash have been seized and a man has faced court, following a police search in Canberra's south.

Nathan Davidson, 32, appeared in the ACT Magistrates Court today, charged with drug trafficking, dealing in the proceeds of crime and firearm-related offences.

It came after officers from ACT Policing's Criminal Investigations Crime Targeting team found trafficable quantities of suspected ice, cocaine, MDMA and ecstasy, during a search at a property in Wanniassa at 9:00am on Thursday.

Cont -

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-...r-guns-drugs-cash-seized-at-wanniassa/7090842


----------



## poledriver

*Guilty plea over 'banana' ecstasy seizure*






A 21-year-old Drummond Cove man pleaded guilty yesterday to charges arising from the seizure of more than 200g of ecstasy in the shape of banana lollies.

Ryan Thomas Horton appeared before Geraldton Magistrate’s Court and pleaded guilty to attempting to possess MDMA with intent to sell or supply, and possession of stolen or unlawfully obtained cash.

Police seized the drugs in a raid in Geraldton last December, along with $7100 in cash.

Pre-sentence and psychological reports were ordered for Horton’s next appearance before the District Court in Geraldton at a later date.

https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/30581216/guilty-plea-over-banana-ecstasy-seizure/


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Crime lord Mohammad Qais Niazy to be kicked out of Australia and deported back to Afghanistan*






NOTORIOUS crime gang member Mohammad Qais Niazy will be sent back to Afghanistan after his online taunts to police and alleged criminal activity finally caught up with him.

Immigration Minister Peter Dutton signed off on the cancellation of Niazy’s permanent residency because of his alleged involvement in criminal activity, with Niazy expected to be deported once his current legal matters are finalised.

Mr Dutton said Niazy did not meet the character requirements for a residency.











Police sources said Niazy’s deportation would likely cause the early demise of a newly-formed gang, which included several members who spent the majority of last year in jail.

Niazy is in custody awaiting trial in the Parramatta District Court on charges including possessing a shortened firearm, unregistered firearm and prohibited weapon.

It is understood he will be immediately deported if he is acquitted or after the completion of any further jail time.

Niazy, an alleged core member of the Afghani Murderers gang, has previously used Facebook to regularly taunt police, posting pictures of large piles of cash and himself sniffing a white powder.

He posted several photos in the months before his jailing last year, including a photo spelling out the words “f ... all cops” in $100 notes.

Also known as Ace Niazy and Ali Gewad, Niazy was arrested by Middle Eastern Organised Crime Squad (MEOCS) officers last year. On Facebook, Niazy had previously taken aim at MEOCS and other agencies.

Source: http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...n/news-story/9ec50d4d9b1f41b8a73e14134915bf01


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Bikie gangs: Police crackdown on outlaws costs gangs millions, drives many underground*

OUTLAW bikie gangs across NSW are reeling from a police crackdown that has shut clubhouses and cut membership numbers, costing the gangs millions of dollars in a savage hit to their criminal activities.

The crackdown has driven many of the gangs underground and set them against each other in evermore desperate — and potentially violent — turf wars.

Last week, NSW police revealed they had moved to shut down one of Europe’s most violent outfits - the feared Satudara gang - from establishing a toehold in Australia.

At stake are tens of millions of dollars in drug trafficking, gun running, extortion, money laundering and other serious criminal activities.






Aggressive tactics by Strike Force Raptor, a special police unit formed to target the gangs, has slashed membership by 15 per cent over the past two years and closed at least 38 illegal clubhouses.

And tough new laws that forbid more than two convicted criminals from consorting together at one time have destroyed the bikies’ traditional “brotherhood” structure.

But the culture of bikie gang anarchy still thrives across Sydney, and it won’t disappear any time soon.

“There is no suggestion the gangs are still not a major crime problem,” the head of the Gangs Squad Detective Superintendent Deb Wallace told The Daily Telegraph.

“But it is encouraging to see their numbers falling and a reduction in overt acts such as drive-by shootings and brawling in public places.

“We are receiving intelligence that numbers are declining and there’s been a reduction in visibility of the gangs over the past 12 to 24 months.”

Bikies have also been banned from owning tattoo parlours or selling alcohol in their clubhouses.

At least four bikie gangs — Notorious, Mobshitters, Rock Machine and Highway 61 — appear to have collapsed under the constant police pressure.

The gangs have been badly hurt by the crackdown on traditional bikie runs and gatherings at clubhouses, which were used to recruit new members and discuss business.

By disrupting both the road runs and shutting down clubhouses, police have struck at the heart of many bikie operations, denying them the chance to congregate.

Those bikies who do still go on runs are junior members with no serious criminal records, because they are not subject to the non-consorting laws.






Strike Force Raptor has gained a fearsome reputation for “getting in the faces’’ and harassing bikies since it was formed in 2009 after the wild brawl at Sydney airport between the Comanchero and Hells Angels resulted in the death of Anthony Zervos.

Since then police have launched an all-out offensive on all the gangs, backed by strong legislation from the NSW government which appears to be now reaping results. Police are using other government departments such as the Environment Protection Agency and even local councils to pursue the gangs over any infringement, no matter how small, to disrupt them.








Nomads club house active / busted









Rebels club house active / busted

The Gang Squad works closely with Borderforce looking into the immigration status of members and also has a taxation officer working out of the squad room.

“There is no doubt some of the better-known bikie gangs will be looking at ways to counter police tactics and we have to be ready for that,’’ Supt Wallace said.

“They have moved away from the traditional brotherhood concept of the original bikie gangs, which really were symbols of rebellion to now being organised crime gangs only interested in money.’’












Source: http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...d/news-story/2245c8f66b8a25164abac23442db598c


----------



## poledriver

*Cocaine smuggled into Sydney Airport inside chocolate boxes: authorities*



> A 27-year-old Malaysian man has been caught trying to smuggle almost five kilograms of cocaine into Sydney by concealing it inside boxes of chocolate, authorities allege.
> 
> The man appeared before Parramatta Local Court on Tuesday, charged with importing a commercial quantity of cocaine inside his luggage.
> 
> Officers from the Australian Border Force allegedly found the boxes when they examined the man's bags after he arrived at Sydney International Airport on a flight from the United Arab Emirates on Monday.
> 
> Initial testing confirmed that the pellets inside the boxes were positive for cocaine, authorities claim.
> 
> The man was placed under arrest by members of the Australian Federal Police and later charged at Mascot Police station.
> 
> Australian Border Force Regional Commander NSW Tim Fitzgerald said people were becoming more creative in their attempts to smuggle drugs into the country.
> 
> "More and more we are seeing people try to evade detection by concealing drugs in an interesting way. From food packets and toys to books and tools, criminals can be very creative in their attempts to get these dangerous drugs into Australia," he said.
> 
> Earlier this month, Australian Border Force officers found almost 500 kilograms of illegal drugs, including a large quantity of ice, inside bar stools and soup-mix packets in shipping containers from China.
> 
> Last week, Australian Federal Police and Queensland police seized about 100kg of methamphetamine, with a potential street value of $20 million, hidden in boxes of Chinese New Year decorations that arrived at the Port of Brisbane.
> 
> The maximum penalty for importing a commercial quantity of border controlled drugs is life imprisonment.
> 
> Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/cocaine-s...uthorities-20160126-gmeghi.html#ixzz3yNdzFXN9


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Stolen war medals found alongside drugs and firearms during police search of Sydney motel room*






Police are hoping to identify the owner of a set of stolen war medals found among a haul of ammunition and drugs in a Sydney unit last night.

Police say the driver of a Holden Berlina failed to stop for police in Narellan just before 10pm last night, and officers followed the car to a motor inn on The Old Northern Road.

A 27-year-old man and his passenger fled on foot from police, with the driver was arrested as he tried to enter a room at the inn. The passenger was able to escape.

Inside the room police allegedly found a bolt-action rifle, ammunition, a stun gun, and quantities of both ice and heroin.

Also discovered was a collection of at least 15 war medals, some of which include WWII-era Nazi medals and awards featuring swastikas and eagles.

Police believe the medals had been stolen.

The NSW Police Force has now released an image of the medals and are appealing for anyone with information about their rightful owner to come forward.

The 27-year old man has been charged with possessing an authorised firearm, supplying a prohibited drug and driving while disqualified.

He was refused bail to appear before Campbelltown Local Court today.

Source: http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...arch-of-sydney-motel-room#3EtQlZIdmmDtcXpL.99


----------



## neversickanymore

Fuck war and its medals

Edit: love to all those who were..   I guess i don't know what to say and or how to say it or even have the the right to say,,  Fuck War just the same.


----------



## StudebakerHawk

Usually I object to the persecution / prosecution of drug offenders , but when it comes to bent LE I am all in favour ....


----------



## Philosoraptor

Australia doesn't fuck around. lol


----------



## RDP89

Wait.. so it sounds like the dude ran and then led them right to the room? Lol what a fucking moron.


----------



## neversickanymore

*NSFW*: 










*Deputy suspected of stealing drugs, toys from Meeker Co.*

LITCHFIELD, Minn. - A Meeker County deputy has found himself on the other side of a jail cell, after he was arrested for allegedly taking drugs from the Drug Take Back Drop Box and toys from the county courthouse toy drive. 

The Meeker County Sheriff's Office said Deputy Travis Sebring was arrested around 11:34 p.m. on Tuesday and booked into the Renville County Jail. 

An investigation on Sebring began after suspicion arose that he was taking controlled substances from the Meeker County Drug Take Back Drop Box.

Officials say they found Sebring in possession of controlled substances and placed him under arrest. They add evidence of the Drug Take Back thefts and a small amount of marijuana were found at his home. 

A search warrant also revealed Sebring stole toys from a toy drive that had taken place at the Meeker County courthouse over the holiday season. The toys were found in Sebring's home

cont http://www.kare11.com/news/deputy-accused-of-stealing-drugs-toys-from-meeker-co/23677619
..............................................................

Have a nice trip


----------



## Fallen_angel18

Just had to share this link couldn't stop laughing....

Two drug traffickers get high and call the Rexburg police to turn themselves in.  Here's the 911 call that will...well, just listen:  http://www.eastidahonews.com/2016/0...all-that-you-will-have-you-shaking-your-head/


----------



## poledriver

NSW Police Force

9 hrs · 

A man will appear in court today after illicit drugs and weapons were allegedly located at a business in Panania yesterday.

About 4.20pm (Thursday 28 January 2016), officers attached to St George Local Area Command executed a search warrant at a business on Tower Street.

It will be alleged police located methylamphetamine (Ice) with an estimated street value of $20,000, GHB, MDMA, an electronic control device, a baton, knuckle dusters, a crossbow, and capsicum spray.

All items were seized for forensic examination.

A 33-year-old man was arrested at the location and taken to Hurstville Police Station.

He was charged with five counts of possess or use prohibited weapon without permit, three counts of possess prohibited drug, supply prohibited drug, and supply prohibited drug indictable quantity.

The man has been refused bail, to appear at Sutherland Local Court today (Friday 29 January 2016).


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Large brief of evidence on ex-league stars*

Prosecutors have lodged a substantial brief of evidence against a trio of alleged cocaine traffickers and former rugby league professionals.

Southport Magistrates Court heard on Thursday a 300,000-page brief had been given to the lawyers representing former North Sydney fullback Matt Seers and ex-Sydney Roosters players John Touma and John Tobin, as well as two other co-accused.

The five men are alleged to have been involved in the cocaine trafficking operation, which also led to several members of the Gold Coast Titans NRL team being charged last year.

None of the men appeared in court as their lawyers sought time to go through the brief of evidence and prepare their defence.

The matter has been adjourned until March 10.

Alleged kingpin Touma, who was briefly on the playing roster of the Roosters in the 1980s, has been connected to cases against code-hopping star Karmichael Hunt and several past and present Titans players.

Several cases, including that of NSW State of Origin player Greg Bird, were dismissed last year but three former Titans including ex-Queensland and Australia representative Dave Taylor have been committed to stand trial.


Source: http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...idence-on-ex-league-stars#WYp8lXAMGgy9TfQO.99


----------



## consumer

noonoo said:


> *Large brief of evidence on ex-league stars*
> 
> Prosecutors have lodged a substantial brief of evidence against a trio of alleged cocaine traffickers and former rugby league professionals.
> 
> Southport Magistrates Court heard on Thursday a 300,000-page brief had been given to the lawyers representing former North Sydney fullback Matt Seers and ex-Sydney Roosters players John Touma and John Tobin, as well as two other co-accused.
> 
> The five men are alleged to have been involved in the cocaine trafficking operation, which also led to several members of the Gold Coast Titans NRL team being charged last year.
> 
> None of the men appeared in court as their lawyers sought time to go through the brief of evidence and prepare their defence.
> 
> The matter has been adjourned until March 10.
> 
> Alleged kingpin Touma, who was briefly on the playing roster of the Roosters in the 1980s, has been connected to cases against code-hopping star Karmichael Hunt and several past and present Titans players.
> 
> Several cases, including that of NSW State of Origin player Greg Bird, were dismissed last year but three former Titans including ex-Queensland and Australia representative Dave Taylor have been committed to stand trial.
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...idence-on-ex-league-stars#WYp8lXAMGgy9TfQO.99


300,000 page brief?


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Brothers 4 Life member who was protected witness now on serious drug charges*






A BROTHERS 4 Life gang member who went into the state’s witness protection program has been charged with serious drug offences.

His arrest follows a seven-month investigation into a Middle Eastern crime syndicate dealing cocaine and ice in southwestern Sydney.

The man, a former cocaine dealer for the B4L group, was arrested under his new identity by officers from the Middle Eastern Organised Crime Squad (MEOCS) on January 20. He had recently removed himself from the program.

The 26-year-old remains a star witness in at least one upcoming criminal trial and was among 14 people charged by Strike Force Amarina, a drug supply probe that began in July.

It expanded over time to include other offences, including the armed robbery of a chemist and several extortions.

The man, who cannot be identified, had been living in witness protection since 2014 after being kneecapped in the backseat of a car at Bass Hill. Approached by detectives at his hospital bedside, he agreed to turn witness and give a statement detailing the full machinations of the B4L gang.

A user himself, he binged on his supply and ended up with a $2000 debt, resulting in his kneecapping.

His evidence became a turning point in police inquiries into the gang, his statement canvassing how he first joined the group to his role and its general hierarchy.

He told detectives he had met the man who kneecapped him during a stint in prison, earning his respect after winning a fist-fight with a fellow inmate, watched by most of the prisoners in his block. A law enforcement official verified this information.

Once out of jail, he reconnected with the man, now a newly appointed senior B4L figure, and began selling cocaine for him and kicking back the profits. A user himself, he binged on his supply and ended up with a $2000 debt, resulting in his kneecapping.

The man who shot him, who legally cannot be identified, has since been granted an indemnity from prosecution in exchange for his own evidence against the B4L hierarchy, a deal first revealed by The Sunday Telegraph a year ago.

The indemnity was signed by the NSW Attorney General at the time, Greg Smith, but opposed by MEOCS officers.

The victim, too, was angered by the deal, telling officers he had exposed himself as an informant and moved his family into witness protection for nothing.

The deal was defended by police as a necessary evil to bring down senior members of the gang.


Source: http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...s/news-story/489502a1a2922fd5a3cbf909c64a0268


----------



## Jabberwocky

'Sophisticated' cannabis hydroponics system uncovered in ACT

A "sophisticated" cannabis grow house has been discovered by police in Canberra's far south during a search following reports of a disturbance.

Officers were called to the property in Richardson about 10:30pm on Thursday where they stumbled across a hydroponics system during their initial search of the house.

A more extensive investigation uncovered eight cannabis plants, including one that was about 180 centimetres in height.

Dried cannabis, 13 seedlings and a white powder believed to be amphetamine were also discovered.

A police statement described the set-up as a "sophisticated hydroponics system".

A 48-year-old man was issued with a summons to appear in ACT Magistrates Court.

He is expected to face three drug-related charges.







Source: http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-30/cannabis-grow-house-discovered-in-richardson-canberra/7126790


----------



## Jabberwocky

*'Ice' seized in Numurkah in north-east Victorian drug raids*

Police have arrested four people and seized a large quantity of drugs after carrying out a series of raids across north-east Victoria.

An amount of the drug 'ice' was seized from a property in Numurkah's Swallow Street yesterday and two 26-year-old men were arrested - they now facing trafficking charges.

A 51-year-old man was also arrested in Toorack Street, Numurkah.

He has been charged with trafficking cannabis.

Meanwhile, police in Shepparton carried out a simultaneous raid at a house in Alexander Parade, arresting a 27-year-old resident after ice, cash, and stolen goods were found.

Detective Marcus Boyd from the Cobram Criminal Investigation Unit said police acted on a tip-off from the public.

"Once again this is the culmination of the good work by investigating detectives linking these burglaries to the use of ice in and around the Numurkah area and flowing onto Shepparton," he said.

He said police had put a dent in the area's ice supply.

"It's ice that would have been used by people on the streets, so it's good to have that with us and off the streets and putting a little bit of a dent in the ice trafficking community if you like," he said.

Source: http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-29/'ice'-seized-in-north-east-victorian-drug-raids/7123626


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Police dismantle hydroponic drug setup at Adelong*

Police have seized drugs and drug manufacturing equipment during a raid on a property in Adelong.

Officers executed a search warrant at a storage facility, next to a home on Gilmore St, on Tuesday afternoon.

During the search, officers discovered a hydroponic drug lab in the storage facility.

Police estimate the equipment that was uncovered is valued at about $20,000.

During the search they also located and seized one kilogram of cannabis, and fireworks.

A 36-year-old woman, the owner of the property, is currently assisting police with their investigation.

Police are appealing to the public for more information.







Source: http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-27/drug-setup-seized-at-adelong/7117344


----------



## Jabberwocky

consumer said:


> 300,000 page brief?



Seems very brief lol. 

Half of these court documents have double spacing or at most half a page in writing. so it should be 150,000 then condense the content which is most relevant and it's less than 50 pages.


----------



## poledriver

*Ten people arrested, drugs seized after coordinated raids across Melbourne*



> The alleged king pin of a drug syndicate has been arrested after coordinated drug raids across Melbourne.
> 
> Ten people were arrested yesterday after police stormed addresses in Carlton, Tullamarine, Balwyn North and St Kilda, seizing a quantity of drugs.
> 
> Police believe they have put a major dent in Melbourne’s supply of heroin and ice as a result of the raids, which involved more than 150 officers and took seven months of planning.
> 
> A 51-year-old Tullamarine man is believed to have been in charge of the syndicate.
> 
> He has been charged with a number of drug and firearm related offences and will appear in Melbourne Magistrate’s Court today.
> 
> 
> Read more at http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...ed-raids-across-melbourne#J91dl0KESbEdyB81.99


----------



## Jabberwocky

poledriver said:


> *Ten people arrested, drugs seized after coordinated raids across Melbourne*



*Police arrest alleged Melbourne drug king pin before several raids*






AN ALLEGED drug king pin and several dealers operating a major Melbourne crime syndicate have been arrested in a series of dramatic police raids.

Operation Mergers, which Victoria Police say has put a “massive dent” in the supply of heroin and ice in the city, saw police issue 15 warrants in Carlton, Richmond, St Kilda, Balwyn North and Tullamarine.

At 10pm last night, 10 people had been arrested with more expected to follow in the early hours of the morning.






More than 150 police were involved in last night’s raids, which were seven months in the planning.

The 51-year-old alleged drug kingpin was arrested by police earlier in the evening at a business address in Tullamarine.

The man has been charged with traffic and possess methylamphetamine or ice, traffic and possess cocaine, prohibited person possessing a hand gun, possessing ammunition and deal property suspected of being proceeds of crime.

He will attend Melbourne Magistrates’ Court today.

With their main target in police custody, the green light was given for police to launch simultaneous raids across the city targeting dealers under his direction.






Identified as a major source of drugs flooding the city, several apartments at the Drummond St housing commission flats in Carlton formed the focus of police attention.

Heavily armed Special Operations Group police and Critical Incident Response Team members were involved in the Carlton raids due to the fear that some of the targets may have had access to weapons and a propensity for violence.

Some of the flats were also heavily fortified to frustrate police and possessed their own covert CCTV surveillance systems.

Acting Detective Senior Sergeant Justin Mercovich, who led last night’s operation, said they sent a strong warning to drug dealers operating in the inner city.

“The community is saying enough is enough,” he said.

“We’re hearing what the community is telling us, and this is all about affecting long-term change.”

“Tonight we have targeted a criminal syndicate which we believe is playing a key role behind drug use and volume crime within this facility and in Richmond.”

“This is about tackling the core of the problem which will hopefully see a flow on affect in volume crime right across the inner city and beyond..

“Tonight’s co-ordinated raids send a clear message that Victoria Police will not tolerate drug dealing.”











Victoria St traders have long been campaigning for the introduction of CCTV in the street to stamp of the problem of dealers.

The Herald Sun secretetly photographed dealers at the notorious intersection of Victoria and Lennox Sts last week when we witnessed about 20 deals being carried out in just two hours.

Many of the dealers, some carrying satchels full of drugs and cash, openly touted for trade in the busy street, famous for its Asian eateries.






Yarra Inspector Dean McGowan said last night’s raids coincided with the start of a new police strategy on tackling drugs in the inner city.

“It is an issue that has outlasted the best of police intentions for some 20 years,” he said.

“The victims are local traders, their customers, and the wider community.

“The offenders commit drug, volume crime, robbery, assault and behavioural offences and more often than not are repeat offenders.

“Operations have come and gone, the best outcomes being short-term, lasting only as long as the operation itself.”











*Operating under the cover of darkness*

AS DARKNESS fell on a public housing estate in inner Melbourne, scores of heavily armed police prepared to send a strong message to the drug dealers heaping misery on the lives of inner city residents.

As families settled down to watch the Australian Open men’s tennis final or the cricket, more than 150 armed police were about to execute 15 warrants at addresses in Carlton, Richmond, St Kilda, Balwyn North and Tullamarine as part of Operation Mergers.

Much of the police’s focus fell on the Drummond St public housing commission flats in Carlton, earmarked last July as a hotbed for the supply of illicit drugs flooding the inner city.

Rather than just targeting the low level street dealers, police last night turned their attention to the bosses that control supply. One such Mr Big was the first target in last night’s co-ordinated raids.

Police have been monitoring his movements for some time and struck last night as he observed a typical Sunday night.

Just before 7.30pm, the 51-year-old man was arrested by the Special Operations Group as he arrived at his business address at Tullamarine.

With their prime target under arrest, the green light was given to strike at the underlings under his control.

A large convoy of police headed to the Carlton flats shortly before 9pm.

As officers swarmed up and down stairways of the 20-storey flats to locate their targets, a large crowd looked on in bemusement outside.

Using specialised techniques to breach heavily fortified doors, police simultaneously busted several apartments within the complex before arresting their prime suspects.

Police were expected to remain at the flats for several hours as they searched for evidence of drugs, weapons and cash.






Resident Alex Hughes, 24, said he was surprised by the dramatic police activity.

“I’ve seen chainsaws, demolition saws, I’ve never seen so many police,” he said.

“I heard it was some sort of drugs bust, but Richmond is way worse than this.

“I know residents are sick and tired of petty crime, I recently had my bike stolen.”

Mohammad Ali, 18, was outside the Carlton units with his friends when police arrived.

“I was pretty surprised — one of them came up to me and told me off recording him.

“I felt intimidated by him.

“There’s a lot of dealers and users here, it’s a real problem.

“It’s good that the police are targeting this area as it was pretty bad.”


Source: http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vi...s/news-story/933d4ceef48e685760525bfef0df8d08


----------



## neversickanymore

*24 top gangsters in El Chapo's drug cartel busted in US-Mexico sting*
31 Jan, 2016 

A joint cross border operation between US and Mexican law enforcement agencies has resulted in the arrest of two dozen senior Mexican drug cartel members. The raid took place in Lukeville, Arizona, on the border with Mexico.

Twenty-four members of the Sinaloa Cartel, one of Mexico’s largest drug-trafficking organizations, were arrested in the secretive operation, which was carried out Friday. The authorities managed to seize hundreds of pounds of illegal drugs and several types of assault weapons.

Gillian M. Christensen, a spokeswoman for US Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE), which took part in the operation, revealed the results of the sting, known as Mexican Operation Diablo Express, which also involved the Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) and the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI). 

“The targeted Sinaloa cell has been responsible for the importation of millions of pounds of illegal drugs, including marijuana, heroin, cocaine and methamphetamine, into the United States from Mexico during its existence,” Christensen said in a statement, as cited by AP. 

“The organization is also responsible for the smuggling of millions of dollars in US currency, along with weapons, into Mexico,” she added.

Christensen mentioned that ICE helped to keep Mexican federal police safe while they took part in the operation on US soil, while she also praised the Mexican authorities for trying to take down the cartel.

“ICE applauds the Government of Mexico for their bold action in taking down this criminal organization and for their continued pressure on the Sinaloa Cartel throughout Mexico,” Christensen said. 

The arrest of two-dozen high-profile members will come as another blow to the Sinaloa Cartel. Its former leader, Joaquin “El Chapo” Guzman, was arrested on January 8 in Mexico, after he had managed to escape from a high security jail in July. 

The Mexican President Enrique Pena Nieto said on January 22, that his country is speeding up efforts to extradite Guzman to the US.

"The order the Attorney General's office has is to speed up its work to ensure this highly dangerous criminal is extradited as soon as possible," Pena Nieto told the World Economic Forum in Davos, Switzerland, according to Reuters.

Cont https://www.rt.com/usa/330782-mexico-usa-drugs-arrests/


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Fallen_angel18 said:


> Just had to share this link couldn't stop laughing....
> 
> Two drug traffickers get high and call the Rexburg police to turn themselves in.  Here's the 911 call that will...well, just listen:  http://www.eastidahonews.com/2016/0...all-that-you-will-have-you-shaking-your-head/


Holy shit only in Idaho. How much meth were these two on like seriously.8)


----------



## poledriver

NSW Police Force

9 hrs · 

Police have charged a man after they allegedly located a commercial quantity of drugs in his Potts Point home yesterday.

Just after 6pm (Monday 1 February 2016) Kings Cross police executed a search warrant in a unit on Macleay Street, Potts Point.

Officers allegedly located over one litre of a drug known as GBL, approximately 9 grams of ‘Ice’ and 8 grams of MDMA.

A pill press and a mobile EFTPOS machine were also allegedly located in the apartment.

The 30-year-old occupant attended Kings Cross Police Station last night and was charged with supply commercial quantity of GBH, supply indictable quantity of MDMA, supply indictable quantity methamphetamine and possess apparatus for the manufacture of a prohibited drug.

He was refused bail and will appear in Central Local Court today (Tuesday 2 February 2016).


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Kings Cross strip clubs DreamGirls and Bada Bing forced to close*

Kings Cross strip clubs Bada Bing and DreamGirls have been slapped with long-term closure orders over a raft of licence breaches, including staff allegedly selling cocaine to patrons.

Police raided the notorious clubs last December and they were temporarily closed after an investigation into drug supply within the venues.






The New South Wales Independent Liquor and Gaming Authority has now approved the Office of Liquor, Gaming and Racing's application to shut the venues down for the long term.

The application against DreamGirls alleged that undercover officers were sold cocaine by venue staff, strippers were openly snorting the drug and there was an illegal bar operating inside the club where alcohol was sold and drug use and smoking allowed.

During the raid in December, police allegedly found 17 plastic bags containing suspected drugs.






DreamGirls owner Frank "Ashtray" Amante said at the time that the raid was a "bit of an overkill" and when asked about drug dealing by staff said: "That could be happening there. I don't know. I'm not there that much."

The order forces DreamGirls to close for six months from February 1 or until "persons acceptable" are appointed as licensee or manager, a venue drug control policy is created and security cameras are installed to monitor access to levels of the club.

The application against Bada Bing said that undercover officers were able to purchase cocaine at the club on multiple occasions in 2015, including from a responsible service of alcohol marshal. 






Kings Cross identity Frank Amante was planning to sell DreamGirls amid moves to shut it down. Photo: Brendan Esposito

The club is also accused of allowing members of outlaw motorcycle gangs to enter the venue, in breach of the Kings Cross laws, and of breaking licence conditions intended to protect strippers from being assaulted by patrons.

As with DreamGirls, Bada Bing has been forced to close for six months, from January 31,or until new "acceptable" appointments are made. Long-term conditions on the club include that no staff with liquor or drug convictions can be hired, that extra surveillance cameras must be installed within the club and a long-term venue drug policy formed.

In January, Fairfax revealed that a previous application from the The Office of Liquor, Gaming and Racing to cancel DreamGirl's liquor licence was rejected six months before police carried out the drugs raids in December.

The application came after a 16-year-old was served alcohol at DreamGirls, having not being asked for identification for scanning at the entrance.

Mr Amante was in January attempting to sell the business amid the moves for a long term closure order. 


Source: http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/kings-cro...d-to-close-20160202-gmk3wt.html#ixzz3z3UhOgGt


----------



## Jabberwocky

Those and the Love Machine are the 3 worst strip clubs in Sydney any how. Good riddance.


----------



## poledriver

*Man Busted with $1.4 Million in Pot in Pope County*

POPE COUNTY, Ark. -- A California man appeared before a judge today after being arrested in Arkansas Friday with nearly 900 pounds of marijuana.

Mario Soto, 33 of Rialto, California, faces charges of Trafficking, Possession of Drug Paraphernalia and Simultaneous Possession of Drugs and Firearm, according to the River Valley Leader.

Soto was pulled over on I-40 in Pope County by Arkansas State Police for a traffic violation, according to RVL.

After requesting to search the truck, the trooper located 893 pounds of marijuana (street value of over $1.4 million) in a large hidden compartment of the trailer, a glock .45 caliber pistol with two loaded magazines and a light attachment in a bag in the backseat of the truck.

The truck, trailer, a 2012 Polaris RTR Soto was hauling, $798 in cash, the drugs and gun were all seized by the Fifth Judicial District Drug Task Force.

A judge set Soto's bond at $100,000.

http://www.fox16.com/news/local-new...n-in-pot-in-pope-county#.Vq_10bMPUuk.facebook


----------



## poledriver

*South Australian teens charged over festival drugs*

Two teenagers have been accused of attempting to supply an Adelaide music festival with hundreds of ecstasy pills.

The teens, aged 18 and 19, were arrested following searches at two homes in Kidman Park and Flinders Park on Thursday night, police say.

More than 800 pills were allegedly bound for St. Jerome's Laneway Festival this evening.

Most of the seized drugs were stamped with a dollar sign symbol, similar to the drugs which were taken by 19-year-old Stefan Woodward who died of an overdose at Stereosonic in September. Police are investigating if they are the same drug.

The men were bailed to appear in the Port Adelaide Magistrates Court on February 23 charged with drug trafficking.


Read more at http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...-over-festival-drugs-haul#u4PsQBZ5cgpHtlaz.99


----------



## consumer

Wow. They were lucky to get bail...800 pingers. I wouldn't want to be in their shoes.


----------



## StudebakerHawk

consumer said:


> Wow. They were lucky to get bail...800 pingers. I wouldn't want to be in their shoes.



I wonder if they will show up for court ? 
I would certainly think twice about doing so when facing a virtually guaranteed long jail sentence . [ but I'm guessing that possible influential parents put up the bail surety - probably a substantial sum , if so ....]


----------



## poledriver

*Police seize 99 pounds of synthetic marijuana, cash during drug bust*

ODESSA, TX (KWES) -

Almost 100 pounds of synthetic marijuana, over $170,000 in cash and two firearms were seized in a drug bust.

Ruben Hernandez, 28, is charged with possession of controlled substance.

According to the report, Odessa Police received a tip that Hernandez was selling synthetic marijuana from his business at Big Tex Outer Limits and had a large amount of synthetic marijuana at his home.

Following surveillance on Hernandez, detectives were able to get a search warrant.

That's when police found 99 pounds of synthetic marijuana, almost $172,000 in cash, a Glock pistol and a rifle.

Hernandez is currently behind bars at the Ector County Detention Center.

http://www.newswest9.com/story/3115...-of-synthetic-marijuana-cash-during-drug-bust


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Over $150k seized in Qld police raid*

Over $150k seized in Qld police raid

Police have found $158,000 in cash, a semi-automatic handgun and drugs in a raid on the Gold Coast.

A patched member of the Hell's Angels bikie gang has been charged with multiple offences following Saturday's raid on a Surfers Paradise property.

The 40-year-old man and a 28-year-old woman are expected to face Southport Magistrates Court on Monday.


Source: http://www.goldcoastbulletin.com.au...d/news-story/fe0efca6c07ba7f0cc59010c7c89b045


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Surfers Paradise raids bust Hells Angels bikie with weapons, dangerous drugs and $158,000 in cash*

DETECTIVES have arrested a Hells Angels bikie after weekend raids uncovered dangerous drugs, weapons and more than $150,000 in cash.

Officers from Taskforce Maxima charged the Hells Angels patched member and a woman with multiple offences following the execution of a search warrant at a Surfers Paradise address on Saturday.

Police will allege during the search they located $158,000 in cash, a semiautomatic handgun under a lounge cushion, and a quantity of Methylamphetamine.






A 40-year-old man from New South Wales has been charged with two counts each of possession a dangerous drug, unlawful possession of a weapon and possession of property used in the commission of a crime.

He was also charged with one count each of, possession of property suspected of being tainted, possession of drug utensils and use of a place for drug offences.

A 28-year-old woman from Mermaid Beach has been charged with two counts of unlawful possession of a weapon; and one count each of possession of a dangerous drug, possession of property used in the commission of a crime, possession of drug utensils and use of a place for drug offences.






The man and woman are scheduled to appear in the Southport Magistrates Court this morning.

Taskforce Commander Detective Superintendent Mick Niland said the search warrant resulted in another dangerous firearm off the streets.

“The seizure of unlawful firearms is significant for the Queensland Police Service and community,” he said.






“It begs the question why do OMCG members and associates need firearms and weapons when they state that they are nothing more than a brotherhood of motorcyclists?”


Source and *Video* of raid: http://www.goldcoastbulletin.com.au...h/news-story/987ca814e163202136e4714529a6a1cf


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Drugs swoop hailed big win*

A RAID on a Kirwan home by the Australian Border Force and Townsville Drug Squad has allegedly uncovered nearly half a million dollars worth of drugs and cash.

A stash of about 6100 ecstasy tablets, 5kg of cannabis, 37g of meth and $60,000 in cash were allegedly found.

The house was raided after an investigation into the illegal importation of drugs by the ABF in South Australia had uncovered a Townsville link.

Townsville Drug Squad detective Senior Sergeant Mick Walker said the drugs were more than likely destined for the city’s party scene.

“The drugs had a street value of about $390,000 and then about $60,000 cash, which just goes to show how much money these people are making,” Sen-Sgt Walker said.

“Nobody knows what’s in those pills until they are analysed, it could have rat poison in it, you’ve got no idea what these people making the pills are putting in them.

“Getting them out of circulation is a big win for police.

“We are coming into Easter, another let-your-hair-down period, so it is pleasing to get them out of circulation and we will continue to work on arresting the bigger fish.”

Sen-Sgt Walker said the ABF was focused on charging people with Commonwealth offences, such as importing drugs from overseas, while local police took care of the state-based charges.

“They (the ABF) are investigating all of the Commonwealth offences, like importing stuff over the border,” he said.

“If someone gets caught with it locally, we will charge them with a state-based offence, whereas the ABF will look at the importation offences, which are Commonwealth.

“It’s not every day you are going get someone with over 6000 pills, which are between $30 and $40 a pill, it’s out of the ordinary to find that in one location, but a great win.”

ABF commander of immigration and customs enforcement David Nockels said it was important for the ABF and police to work closely together to crack down on drugs..

“Our officers have a very close and productive working relationship with Queensland Police and it’s this close relationship which has led to this result,” he said.

A 24-year-old man has been charged with eight offences, including trafficking dangerous drugs and weapons-related offences and is scheduled to appear in Townsville Magistrates Court on March 8.

Source: http://www.townsvillebulletin.com.a...n/news-story/4097d79251e51bd72d3bfae6c498ce14


----------



## Jabberwocky

*'It's me, I can't stop': Mother-of-two reveals the moment she finally realised her drug use was out of control - and how she claimed her life back after a stint in a luxury Thai rehab facility*

The first time Nicole tried the drug speed she was 19 years old.

At the time taking drugs ‘was just fun’, and something she did of a weekend.

But addiction took hold, and before too long her drug use had escalated from recreational use to using during the week.

Nicole, now 36, told Daily Mail Australia it was not until one year ago, after 16 years of use, that she came to realise her addiction was something she could not control. 






‘I really didn’t accept it, because obviously you’re in denial,’ she said.

She tried to take control of her life, and in sheer desperation moved house.

But the move only made her realise having access to drugs was not the problem. ‘It’s not that it’s there at my fingertips,’ she said, ‘it’s me, I can’t stop.’

Today Nicole has been sober for one year and two months after a stint in the rehab clinic DARA Thailand, but her journey to sobriety has not been easy.

Nicole had her first alcoholic drink when she was 12 years old, just as a taste.

By the age of 13 she was using marijuana, but her use was minimal.

‘I always played sports and I was always at school,’ she said. ‘But of a weekend and socially that’s what we were doing in our teenage years.

‘By the age of probably 16 I was drinking every weekend … you think at that age that’s normal.’





pictured here in 2009

Nicole had her first alcoholic drink when she was 12 years old, just as a taste.

By the age of 13 she was using marijuana, but her use was minimal.

‘I always played sports and I was always at school,’ she said. ‘But of a weekend and socially that’s what we were doing in our teenage years.

‘By the age of probably 16 I was drinking every weekend … you think at that age that’s normal.’

She started to take speed, an amphetamine drug, when she was 19.

‘I was in a relationship and desperately in love with this boy and he lived away,’ she said.

‘I realised that when I was on it [speed] I didn’t feel like I did when I was straight, missing him and that sort of stuff, so to me I feel much better in that state.’

She started to take the drug about three times a week, and then every day before she went to work.

Nicole said her outgoing, social personality meant she able to disguise the ‘high’ the drug gave her from her colleagues.

'I would look in the mirror and see my eyes wide open and think, oh my God, it’s 11am in the morning,’ she said.

‘Having said that I was able to hide that for a long time because, you know, it’s not something people expect in a business office.’

The only time Nicole stopped drinking and take drugs was when she was pregnant and breastfeeding her two children.

‘Most people crave ice cream, or gherkins or crave food, I craved wine and amphetamines,’ she said.

While the drug was starting to take a toll emotionally, it also had physical affects.

‘I had aged a lot,’ she said.

‘I ended up in hospital the year I decided to go to DARA (rehab), I was having heart spasms.’

As a single mother of two children the stress of her addiction started to take its toll.

‘I was severely, incredibly depressed,’ she said.

‘I had come to the realisation I couldn’t do this anymore, the kids were better off without me being their mother, I wasn’t teaching them anything but being aggressive and angry and frustrated and disconnected.’

Nicole was suicidal for a month.

She called her brother and said she needed help, and he and his wife immediately came to her aid.

They handed her a choice of rehabilitation clinics and Nicole chose to travel to DARA Thailand.

Two and a half months later she boarded the plane.

‘It was sheer relief, nothing but relief,’ she said.

‘I knew I was safe as soon as I got on that plane.’

Withdrawel symptoms from drug use left her physically and mentally exhausted and she spent the first night in Thailand in a Bangkok hospital.

But when she checked in to DARA, she hit the ground running.

The centre gave her a daily schedule that included a morning meditation or exercise in the morning followed by breakfast, group sessions, process groups and allocated free time that Nicole used to do further work set out by her personal counsellor.

While she initially planned to stay for a month, Nicole extended her stay to six weeks after she realised her dependence on alcohol was also a problem.

‘Once they started to talk about alcohol being a drug and a complete abstinence program I started to think oh my goodness, I really have some work to do,’ she said.

‘To me I never thought I had any issue with alcohol.’

INSIDE THE REHAB CLINIC: WHAT CAN PATIENTS EXPECT AT DARA THAILAND

DARA Thailand is Asia’s premier destination for addiction treatment. 

DARA uses its Integrated Behavioural Treatment Model (IBTM) components, including Cognitive Behavioural Therapy, Rational Emotive Therapy, Dialectical Behavioural Therapy, Transactional Analysis, Relapse Prevention Therapy, Intensive Behavioural 
Therapy and Motivational Interviewing.

Cognitive Behaviour Therapy varies according to the problem being addressed, but is essentially a collaborative and individualised program that helps individuals identify unhelpful thoughts and behaviours, and learn or relearn, healthier habits and skills.

DARA implements a program based on the 12-Steps of Narcotics Anonymous: 
1. Look at life in a new and improved way
2. Have no regrets about the past
3. Stop fearing people, places or things
4. Stop worrying about finances
5. Become less selfish, focusing on less self-seeking behaviour
6. Achieve greater happiness
7. End self-pity
8. Learn how to intuitively handle situations
9. Put an end to feelings of uselessness
10. Increase their ability to help others
11. Achieve a level of serenity 






DARA Thailand looks more like a resort than a rehabilitation centre.

Photos of the facility show beautiful pools, lush gardens and tropical villas, but Nicole said if she knew she put in the hard work it would pay off.

‘I knew I needed to do the work, I was there to do that, not on a holiday,’ she said.

She learned that people who struggle with addictions have distorted thought patterns, and she was taught how to identity these distortions and turn them around in to rational thoughts.

Nicole credited DARA with saving her life, but the transition from rehab to home life proved a challenge.

‘I had my eyes wide open, but you’re quite vulnerable,’ she said.

On the advice of DARA she immediately signed up to support meetings, and after a month, she started to settle in to her new routine.

She returned to work, who had supported her rehab journey, and in 90 days attended 90 meetings.

Nicole hopes by sharing her story she will be able to help others struggling with addiction.

‘I never in my wildest dreams could ever picture myself living without drugs or alcohol,’ she said.

‘My advice is to just be honest with yourself and reach out to people that you know.

‘The first step is breaking through that denial.’

She also recommended attending alcoholics or narcotics anonymous support groups.

‘Addiction is the same for everyone,’ she said.

‘Addiction’s never going to leave, it’s always going to be there, but you can certainly learn how to manage it and maintain it and not have it control you.’ 

If you, or someone you know, needs support please phone beyondblue on 1300 22 4636 or visit www.beyondblue.org.au. 


Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-control-claimed-life-back.html#ixzz3zXNZeqAs


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Alleged tobacco and drug ring smashed by undercover police officers*






UNDERCOVER police officers have smashed an alleged tobacco and drug importation ring by pretending to buy the illegal cigarettes for themselves.

Taskforce Polaris officers spent a year infiltrating the alleged syndicate — which they claim includes corrupt customs brokers — before spending more than $200,000 to import two shipping containers of black market cigarettes.

They then swooped on the alleged gang and arrested 13 people, charging them with defrauding the government of millions of dollars in unpaid excise, drug supply and dealing in the proceeds of crime.

Nearly $200,000 worth of cocaine, firearms and $14 million in cash and assets, such as property and cars, were also seized.






Police had long suspected the group of importing tens of millions of cigarettes and hundreds of tonnes of molasses tobacco, according to documents tendered to court.

The smugglers cigarette brand of choice, Manchester, is made in the United Arab Emirates and imported for $5 a packet, before being sold for $12.

The syndicate allegedly used two corrupt customs brokers to hijack the details of “clean companies” to avoid detection.

One member of the Elzein family, which runs two supermarkets in southern Sydney and is accused of being at the centre of the syndicate, bought a $890,000 home and a $44,000 car but hasn’t declared an income for the past seven years.

The Elzeins would allegedly onsell the illegally imported tobacco through their supermarkets or to wholesalers.

Police allegedly bought cocaine supplied by a senior Lone Wolf bikie Mohammed Jomaa, 24, via alleged drug dealer Hussein Khadouh.


This relationship connected police to the Elzeins, who police allege had dealings with Jomaa’s cousin and customs broker Mouhamed Jomaa, 37.

No pleas have been entered and their cases return to court later this month.










Mohammad Jomma





Mouhamed Jomaa.





Mohamed Mourtada.



Source: http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...s/news-story/d41f3abad74db5a9c170317887acffe5


----------



## poledriver

Mohammad, Mouhamed & Mohamed. The 3 stooges.


----------



## Jabberwocky

poledriver said:


> Mohammad, Mouhamed & Mohamed. The 3 stooges.



hahahaha geese how many different ways is there to spell a name?

Q: What do you call a leb who gets drunk? 
A: Hammered

Q: What do you call a pissed leb? 
A: Hamid 

Q: What do you call a bashed leb? 
A: Mohamed


----------



## consumer

Kind of verging on racism....


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Seventeen bikies arrested as police swoop on Rebels on the Central Coast*

SEVENTEEN people have been arrested and drugs, cash and prohibited weapons have been seized following raids on the Rebels outlaw motorcycle gang on the Central Coast.

During a two-day operation, more than 200 specialist police officers targeted over a dozen homes and businesses in the region, including a tattoo parlour at The Entrance.

Detectives uncovered prohibited drugs, pill presses, a handgun and ammunition, along with a large sum of cash, Rebels OMCG paraphernalia and reptiles.











Eight warrants were executed on Tuesday at homes in Lisarow, Killarney Vale, Budgewoi and The Entrance, along with two homes each at Hamlyn Terrace and Mannering Park.

A Firearms Prohibition Order search was also conducted at Tumbi Umbi.

Yesterday, four further search warrants were executed at homes at Wyoming, Kangy Angy and The Entrance.

Those arrested are aged from late 20s to mid-fifties and have been charged with numerous offences including assault, drug manufacture and supply, and consorting with a criminal group.

Officers involved in the operation include strike force detectives, Public Order and Riot Squad, Polair, Rescue and Bomb Disposal Unit and the Dog Unit.

Strike Force Gateley was formed by detectives from the State Crime Command’s Gangs Squad and Tuggerah Lakes Local Area Command in January 2015.


Source and video: http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...t/news-story/d44a50be0db38a40283d57fa54abf628


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Taskforce Maxima raid nets 2kg of ice, guns and steroids*

POLICE have seized two kilograms of the drug “Ice”, steroids and weapons after a raid in the Hervey Bay area in the last 48 hours in relation to a long-standing associate of the Rebels outlaw motorcycle gang.

Over yesterday and today, 65 police officers conducted early morning raids on 15 search warrants throughout the Hervey Bay and Maryborough area, where it is alleged all properties are linked to one primary offender.

The bust sees the closure of a nine-month operation by Taskforce Maxima where 38 offenders have been charged with 122 charges with vast quantities of drugs such as ice - much of which was located in an esky - cannabis and ecstasy tablets were seized.






“The seizure of two kilograms of ice means a great deal to the community of Hervey Bay. That’s a minimum of 20,000 hits of ice that is not making its way into our community,” Detective Senior Sergeant Dave Briese of Maryborough CIB stated.

This morning, a 35-year-old Susan River man was charged with trafficking in dangerous drugs and possession of illegal weapons.

His $600,000 property which included motor vehicles was also restrained by police.

“Another seven illegal firearms seized during this operation including a loaded handgun and shotgun seized yesterday from a longstanding associate of the Rebels OMCG is a terrific win for the community. We thank the community for their ongoing support and continuing information about OMCGs and their crime networks,” Acting Detective Inspector Tim Leadbetter of Taskforce Maxima Protracted Operations stated.

The operation was conducted by Hervey Bay Criminal Investigation Branch and Task Force Maxima.


Source and video of bust: http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...s/news-story/0535c44416a2016164f5c8d13c01cd1d


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Perth drug busts: WA Police seize 32kg of meth in two separate raids*






TWO separate raids on Perth hotel rooms within hours on Tuesday have prevented more than 30kg of methamphetamine from hitting the streets.

A 22-year-old Chinese national has been charged following the seizure of 26.4kg of crystal meth, with a potential street value up to $66 million, on Tuesday afternoon.

A raid on a Perth CBD hotel room by the Joint Organised Crime Taskforce – comprising of WA Police, Australian Federal Police, Australian Crime Commission, Australian Border Force and Australian Transactions Reports and Analysis Centre – allegedly uncovered 14 vacuum sealed bags containing a white crystal substance, which police believe is meth.

The haul is the biggest seizure of meth by the joint taskforce.

Scales, phones and a small amount of cash were also seized. The 22-year-old man was arrested at the scene and later charged with possessing a prohibited drug with intent to sell or supply. He was set to face Perth Magistrates Court on Wednesday.











Hours later on Tuesday night, officers from the Serious and Organised Crime Division Meth Team raided a Perth hotel apartment and seized about 5kg of methamphetamine and 14.4 litres of Gamma-Butyoactone, a pre-cursor chemical used to make the drug GHB, also known as liquid fantasy.

A 41-year-old man and 25-year-old woman have been charged with two counts each of possessing a prohibited drug with intent to sell or supply and one count each of possessing stolen or unlawfully obtained property. Police are conducting further inquiries in relation to this seizure.

AFP state manager Commander Matt Rippon praised the efforts of the agencies involved in the joint taskforce operation.

“By stopping these drugs reaching the streets, we have today saved over a quarter of million deals of the drug wreaking havoc across our community,” he said.

WA Police Acting Assistant Commissioner Pryce Scanlan said seizures like this one were significant for the WA community as the dangers of meth were well-known.

“Asian organised crime continues to have a significant impact on the importation and distribution of meth in WA. They are affecting our state and taking advantage of the vulnerable in our community,” he said.






Since starting in April 2015, the WA taskforce has seized 75kg of meth and charged 29 people with drug importation or dealing offences.

ACC WA state manager Doug Miller said meth posed the greatest threat to the Australian public out of all illicit drugs – by far.

“The results achieved from joint operations such as this one demonstrate our commitment to work together to detect and disrupt this illicit market,” he said.

Minister for Justice Michael Keenan congratulated the taskforce’s largest seizure of ice to date and the arrest of one man for the intent to sell.

“This seizure demonstrates the tireless efforts law enforcement agencies are taking to protect the vulnerable in our community,” he said.

“By stopping these drugs reaching the streets, we have today saved over a quarter of a million deals of this dangerous drug, estimated at $66 million, from wreaking havoc across the Perth community.”

These two busts on Tuesday are the latest in a series of big methamphetamine seizures in Perth.

In July last year, federal and WA police seized 21kg of meth worth $21 million in Karrinyup and charged five people.

The following month, three men were charged over a $20 million methamphetamine haul from an Osborne Park storage unit.

Then in September, police seized 321kg of crystal meth and $1.4 million in cash — the largest seizure of the drug ice in WA history. Four Hong Kong nationals were charged over the drug haul, which had an estimated street value of $321 million.


Source: http://www.perthnow.com.au/news/wes...s/news-story/6439e692a5d5c7e30621071bf8263149


----------



## StudebakerHawk

There must be an enormous market for meth in Australia ....

Once it was estimated that LE were busting 10% of the illicit drugs - there has to be serious tonnage getting thru ...


----------



## Jabberwocky

StudebakerHawk said:


> There must be an enormous market for meth in Australia ....
> 
> Once it was estimated that LE were busting 10% of the illicit drugs - there has to be serious tonnage getting thru ...



Meth is big in Australia as you know because of profits and because users enjoy being PARANOID and catching bugs.


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Cocaine ring busted in suburban Sydney*

A cocaine syndicate allegedly responsible for supplying drugs between Sydney's far southwest and the CBD has been busted in a series of morning raids.

Investigators are "pretty confident" the raids at Padstow, Warwick Farm and Strathfield on Friday morning will shut down the drug ring and impact the availability of the drug around the harbour city.

A 22-year-old woman was arrested at her Warwick Farm home, while a 33-year-old man was arrested as officers searched his Padstow home.






His three children, believed to be between four months and five years, were at the property at the time.

Whether drugs were sold at the house in the presence of the children will form part of the police investigation, Detective Inspector Jason Weinstein told reporters at Hurstville on Friday afternoon.

"In respect of the 33-year-old male, he has been charged previously by police, but the 23-year-old female is not known to police," Detective Inspector Weinstein said.






Both were on Friday afternoon charged with several drug supply offences and the man is also facing a charge of possessing a prohibited weapon.

Detective Inspector Weinstein said the syndicate had a "quite substantial" customer base.

"We will allege in court that the supply of cocaine ... (was) occurring between the areas of Campbelltown, Sutherland Shire all the way into the Sydney CBD area," he said.






"Certainly in respect to this syndicate we will allege it has certainly had an impact in regard to the supply of cocaine."

The syndicate has been under investigation by Strike Force Deave since August last year.

Police targeted encrypted mobile phone communications between syndicate members to uncover the activity.

Police say drugs, believed to be cocaine, and cash were seized during the raids, but Detective Inspector Weinstein said he was unable to elaborate because investigations were still under way at the Padstow property.

Further arrests are expected.

People who bought drugs from the syndicate have also been warned they may hear from police.

"We have a large number of people who will be spoken to by police as a result of this investigation," Detective Inspector Weinstein said.

"We can guarantee that if you engage in the use and supply of cocaine that there will be a point in time when police will come and ask you some hard questions."

The man is in custody and will appear at Parramatta Bail Court on Saturday while the woman has been released on bail and is due at Liverpool Local Court on March 16.


Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/cocaine-ring-busted-in-suburban-sydney-20160212-gmt0je.html#ixzz400zbOm00


----------



## poledriver

*Teen accused of distributing ecstasy in Canberra faces court*

A Canberra teenager accused of being part of a criminal group distributing ecstasy has faced the ACT Magistrates Court.

Dean Ivan Welsh, 19, from Weetangera was charged with trafficking in a controlled drug other than cannabis.

The court heard two alleged street level drug dealers in Civic told officers Walsh was their supplier after they were arrested.

But Welsh has not provided the name of those above him in the alleged criminal group.

A statement of facts tendered in court said a police officer had contact Welsh and arranged for him to sell him two "eight balls" or seven grams of ecstasy at a Fyshwick fast food store yesterday.

Welsh was then arrested when he arrived at the location.

Police searched the car Welsh was using and seized around seven grams of a pink rock-like substance on the curb next to the car.

They also seized imitation soft drink cans with compartments that could be used to conceal small items, as well as cash and a mobile phone.

Police told the court Walsh had been offending "for some time".

"We're concerned that if he was granted bail this offending would continue," First Constable Gareth Harms told the court.

He said police were worried Welsh may also interfere with witnesses if released on bail.

"As stated we've arrested two males involved with dealing drugs," he said.

"There may be some form of retribution towards them."

First Constable Harms also raised concerns Welsh may flee the jurisdiction because of the strong case against him and the possibility of a lengthy jail term.

The court heard Welsh was studying to become a personal trainer, had a job lined up at a Canberra gym and had strong personal ties to the ACT.

Family members offered to post a surety of $2,000 for his release.

A woman identified as his "second mother" said she had known Welsh since he came to her for respite care as baby.

She said he had lived with her for the past year and she was "surprised" at the serious allegations against him.

He was granted bail on strict conditions.

The matter will return to court later this month.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-02-...uting-ecstasy-in-canberra-faces-court/7165944


----------



## poledriver

*Wollongong man refused bail on synthetic cannabis supply charges*

A Wollongong magistrate has refused bail to a man facing charges of supplying synthetic cannabis due to the severity of the charges.

As part of a bail application, counsel for 38-year old Wollongong man Anthony Cappetta told the court his client had no previous criminal record and a young family to provide for, including a nine-month-old baby.

Cappetta was facing court over a raid by Strike Force Sodki that yielded 10 kilograms of two types of synthetic drugs.

The court heard both types of drugs seized were extremely dangerous and there was a strong chance of a conviction, bringing a custodial sentence of 10 years or more

The raid in Wollongong is linked to charges against seven men in the Campbelltown area laid in August 2015 and due to go before the court in March 2016.

Police said during the course of the operation a total of 50 kilograms of synthetic cannabis was seized with an estimated street value of $1.3 million plus assets and cash in excess of $80,000.

The case is expected to shed more light synthetic drug industry.

At least three people have died after consuming synthetic drugs in Australia — two in Mackay in Queensland and one in the Hunter region.

The growth in sales of synthetic substances and the varying nature of the substance sold has concerned authorities.

Director of the National Drug and Alcohol Research Centre Professor Michael Farrell has been tracking the trend and said synthetic cannabis could be extremely dangerous.

"The actual number of deaths has been quite small," he said.

"But it has very adverse affects in relation to psychoses, withdrawals, a whole range of very negative affects."

Anothony Cappetta is due to reappear before Wollongong Local Court via video link on April 6, 2016.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-02-...-on-synthetic-cannabis-supply-charges/7164352


----------



## poledriver

NSW Police Force

5 mins · 

A woman has been charged with commercial drug supply after police allegedly found more than 26kg of cannabis in the boot of the car she was driving on the M1 north of Sydney at the weekend.

About 5.30pm on Saturday 13 February 2016, officers from the Gang Squad’s Strike Force Raptor stopped a northbound car on the M1 at Mount White.

The driver, a 42-year-old Queensland woman, was placed under arrest after a small amount of cannabis was allegedly found in a handbag.

Police searched the vehicle, allegedly locating a further 26.2kg of cannabis in the car’s boot.

The woman was taken to Gosford Police Station where she was charged with supply prohibited drug greater than a commercial quantity and possess prohibited drug.

She appeared at Gosford Local Court today and remains bail refused to reappear on Friday 1 April 2016.

Investigations by police are continuing.

Strike Force Raptor was established by State Crime Command’s Gangs Squad in 2009. 

It is a proactive and high-impact operation targeting outlaw motorcycle gangs and any associated criminal enterprises.


----------



## casual1

*AFP admits 'upper range' figure used to calculate value of '$1 billion' drug shipment hidden in bras, craft supplies*
By Lucy Carter

The Australian Federal Police's claim to have seized more than $1 billion worth of ice in push-up bras and craft supplies imported from Hong Kong is under scrutiny, with officers admitting they used an "upper range" figure to make the valuation.
Key points:

    AFP ice valuations have varied from $666,000 to $2.5m per kilo
    Police say seizures will from now on be valued at 'upper range'
    720 litres of liquid crystal meth found in bras, craft supplies
    Four people charged and in custody

Police said four people were charged with importing 720 litres of liquid methamphetamine, in what officers have called the largest seizure of its kind in Australian history.

But the AFP's claim that the drugs were worth more than $1 billion is under scrutiny, with analysis of ice seizures publicised as recently as last month showing police are valuing Monday's haul at nearly four times the price they have used following earlier raids.

The AFP said it came up with the figure using a new "upper range" method of calculating drug prices.

Media player: "Space" to play, "M" to mute, "left" and "right" to seek.
Audio: Listen to Lucy Carter's report. (PM)

Police said the 720 litres of methylamphetamine uncovered could have been used to make 504 kilos of ice with a street value of $1.26 billion — working out at $2.5 million per kilo.

However, last month the AFP valued 159 kilograms of ice at $106.5 million, or approximately $666,000 per kilo.

The AFP's NSW Commander Chris Sheehan was asked about the discrepancy by the ABC during a press conference.

"The first point I'd make is that, regardless of the value, once we have seized the drugs, they are essentially valueless because they will never ever, ever, realise a profit for organised crime," Commander Sheehan said.

"In terms of the computation of values, there are a number of different ways they can be calculated.
Bra packaging used to conceal ice
Photo: Ice was allegedly smuggled in bras, bottles of craft glue and painting sets. (AAP: Dan Himbrechts)

"Typically, what the AFP relies upon is the ACC's Illicit Drug Data Report (IDDR). Now that report comes out annually, and obviously the values change over time.

"The particular value of this shipment has been calculated on the basis of its value sold at a street level, which at that level — a kilogram of crystal methylamphetamine — could be broken into 0.1 gram deals, or 'points', and sold at that value.

"Now, calculating out from there brings us to the $1.26 billion."

Criminologist and former policeman Dr Terry Goldsworthy said he would like to see police be more open about their drug valuation methodology.

"It needs to be consistent. It's always good for a headline to say 'we've got over a billion dollars worth of drugs' but there needs to be some realistic methodology behind that and they should probably make that methodology known," Dr Goldsworthy said.

"It's no secret, the ACC puts out data on prices of drugs and street prices. I'd like to see the AFP, or whoever makes that determination, put forward how they actually calculated that."

In a statement released later on Monday, the AFP admitted that its calculation method had recently changed.

"A decision was made to standardise AFP drug calculations from the most current IDDR (using the upper range figure) as previously it was mid-point and state by state based," the statement said.

"Now we use a single point of reference."

Valuations aside, police have another number they are focused on — the four arrests.

Three men and a woman from Hong Kong and China have been charged with major commercial drug supply offences.

Law enforcement officials say the liquid methylamphetamine was artfully concealed in paint-by numbers kits, glue bottles and push-up bras.

The four people charged over the seizure remain in custody, and face life in prison if convicted.
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-02-...gures-used-to-pump-up-ice-bust-claims/7169990


----------



## Jabberwocky

$666,666 a kg? WTF it's not gold.


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Ok now this made me giggle:*

*Major drug bust unlikely to put a major dent in local market, law enforcement sources say*

A $1 billion drug bust trumpeted by the federal government is unlikely to put a major dent in availability on the streets or act as a deterrent to importers, law enforcement sources say.

Fairfax Media has been told by senior law enforcement figures that for every one successful major drug bust they make, despite their best efforts, as many as nine others are slipping through into the country.

Organised crime groups responsible for importing the drugs into Australia are also simply factoring in drugs being seized by authorities as a "business overhead".

Justice Minister Michael Keenan on Monday announced the seizure of 720 litres of methylamphetamine concealed in push-up bras and art supplies 

Mr Keenan said the seizure meant 3.6 million individual hits of ice – with a street value of $1.26 billion – had been taken off the streets.

"This joint operation shows how successful our law enforcement agencies are in tackling the organised criminal gangs that peddle in the misery of ice," he said.

However in November 2014, authorities made an even larger drug bust – seizing 2.8 tonnes of drugs, 1917 kilograms of MDMA (ecstasy) and 849 kilograms of methamphetamine – hidden inside furniture.

It was the second biggest drug bust in Australian history yet in the following 12 months the price paid by organised crime groups for drugs dropped significantly.

The NSW Crime Commission's annual report said this suggested that drugs were in plentiful supply.

"There are plenty of signs that this and other groups are regularly successfully importing substantial quantities of drugs as reflected by the drop in wholesale prices," the  commission said.

"This disturbing trend is taking place against unprecedented levels of co-operation and vigilance by state and Commonwealth law enforcement agencies involved in the investigation of organised crime groups." 

Fairfax Media has previously reported that Australian criminal groups were paying as little as $95,000 for a kilogram of ice, down from $220,000 18 months ago.

Over the same period, the price of ecstasy has dropped $65,000 to $37,000, while cocaine has been steadily dropping from $280,000 a kilogram three years ago. It now sells for as low as $180,000 a kilogram.

"There is further evidence that the seizures did not deter large syndicates, who regarded the loss of the drugs as merely a business overhead," the  commission said.

"There is strong intelligence to suggest that syndicates will simply embark upon new variations of methods for importation to continue their business in order to recoup losses following the seizures."

It understood that the Sydney market has become so awash with drugs that law enforcement have noticed some organised crime groups in the city are moving into Brisbane, Perth and Melbourne to do business.

The  commission said expatriate Australians were playing a major role in bringing drugs into the country.

http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/major-dru...-enforcement-sources-say-20160216-gmvpfe.html


----------



## poledriver

*Kentucky meteorologist arrested for cultivating marijuana*

LOUISVILLE, Ky (WDRB) -- A Kentucky meteorologist and her husband have been arrested for cultivating marijuana.

Kentucky State Police say Victoria Shaw Smoyer and Tyler Smoyer were growing marijuana in their Mayfield, Kentucky home.

Investigators say they found five marijuana plants, six long guns, two pistols, two silencers, eight storage boxes of ammunition, a tactical vest, and multiple items used to cultivate marijuana. Two more marijuana plants were located discarded in a trash can behind the residence, according to a press release.

Victoria Shaw Smoyer is a meteorologist at WPSD in Paducah, who goes by Tori Shaw on air. According to the station's website, Shaw started working in Paducah in 2014. On her Facebook page Shaw says she is the weekend meteorologist.

Shaw and her husband are charged with Cultivating Marijuana, Firearm Enhanced, Possession of Marijuana, and Possession of Drug Paraphernalia. They have both been released from jail.







> Investigators say they found five marijuana plants, six long guns, two pistols, two silencers, eight storage boxes of ammunition, a tactical vest, and multiple items used to cultivate marijuana during a search of meteorologist's home.



http://www.wdrb.com/story/31239986/kentucky-meteorologist-arrested-for-cultivating-marijuana


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Peter Walker, who escaped Pentridge with Ronald Ryan, sent back to jail at 74*






Fifty years after he escaped Pentridge prison with Ronald Ryan, Peter Walker has again been sentenced to a jail term, for drug, firearms and deception offences.

Walker notoriously spent 19 days on the run with Ryan - the last man hanged in Australia  - after they escaped from Pentridge on December 19, 1965.

While on the run Walker shot and killed associate Arthur Henderson. Ryan was convicted of the murder of prison guard George Hodson during the escape.

Despite leading a relatively crime-free life over the years since he was re-captured in 1966, convicted of Henderson's manslaughter and eventually released from jail in 1984, Walker was in 2014 arrested at
Perth Airport with more than $100,000, a fake passport and a one-way ticket to England.

At the time of his arrest, Walker was being investigated over the discovery, in 2013, of a clandestine drug lab and an arsenal of guns on a property in Yaapeet, about 100 kilometres north of Horsham.

He was extradited from Perth to Victoria and has been in custody since.

Walker, 74, was on Wednesday jailed for seven years and two months, and must serve four years and four months before he is eligible for parole, for pleading guilty to drug trafficking, deceptions offences, and possessing chemicals used to manufacture drugs, a quantity of the drug ice, weapons and ammunition and the suspected proceeds of crime.

The County Court heard Walker used the identity of a neighbour, who died in hospital in 2006, to purchase a disused post office in Yaapeet in 2012. He then had a shipping container delivered to the property and concealed the back of the block with shade cloth.

Chief judge Peter Kidd said a woman who noticed suspicious smells coming from the property alerted police, and a subsequent raid found chemicals used to manufacture methylamphetamine, 189 grams of the drug, and rifles, silencers, thousands of rounds of ammunition and electric-shock devices.





Peter Walker after he was convicted of manslaughter in 1966.

A submachine gun was also found at his Wyndham Vale home.

Judge Kidd said the chemicals could have produced "multiple kilograms" of ice, and although Walker was part of a group that manufactured and sold the drug, no one else had been arrested.

The weapons, the chief judge said, were being stored for criminal associates so they would not be found elsewhere.

Judge Kidd said besides a 2002 conviction for cultivating cannabis, Walker had made a success of his life after his 1984 release, having lived crime free and as a beloved stepfather to his wife's five children.

While concerned at Walker's entrenched sense of loyalty in assisting criminal associates, Judge Kidd said family life provided an incentive to retire from crime for good.

"Your advancing age is a powerful motivator, which I hope will keep you on the straight and narrow for your remaining years," the judge told him.

Walker has a criminal record dating back to the 1950s and endured a traumatic childhood, which included surviving bombing raids on England as an infant during World War II, his mother's suicide and being physically and emotionally abused in 
Australian orphanages after he and his brothers were sent here by their father.

A previous court hearing was told Walker never intended not to return from England in 2014, but was stressed at the time because of the police probe into the drug lab.


Source: http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/p...-sent-back-to-jail-at-74-20160217-gmwruv.html


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Four charged in Melb meth ring*

Four charged in Melb meth ring

Ceramic horse statues were allegedly filled with methamphetamines and imported into Melbourne, Australian Federal Police say.

Four men were charged on Wednesday with importing a commercial quantity of a border controlled drug, after police allegedly intercepted almost 15kg of meth in a three-month operation.

"These arrests are particularly significant given we have managed to charge the alleged organiser of this drug syndicate, which will stop countless more attempts to import this horrendous drug," AFP Superintendent Matt Warren said on Thursday.
Originally published as Four charged in Melb meth ring


Source: http://www.news.com.au/national/bre...g/news-story/8b421fc3d3521bc275fc589f1fb843ad


----------



## neversickanymore

*Reynoldsburg detective charged with dealing drugs*






By Theodore Decker
The Columbus Dispatch  •  Thursday February 18, 2016 9:21 PM
 154   7   515

REQUEST TO BUY THIS PHOTO
DELAWARE COUNTY SHERIFF'S OFFICE
Tye L. Downard
A Reynoldsburg police detective who has worked for years with the county's drug task force was arrested on federal charges that he used his connections to deal drugs, including drugs that might have been taken from what was seized by his police division.

The arrest, officials say, could affect nearly 50 cases that now must be reviewed.

Tye L. Downard, 43, of Westerville, was taken into custody on Thursday on charges that accuse him of carrying out more than 20 drug deliveries to another person since October, involving heroin, cocaine, marijuana and Percocet pills. He is charged with possession with intent to distribute and distribution of controlled substances. He was in the Delaware County jail Thursday night.

Possession with intent to distribute controlled substances is a crime punishable by up to 20 years in prison.

Reynoldsburg Police Chief Jim O'Neill said he was stunned when the FBI contacted the city Thursday morning. He said he had no inkling that a public corruption probe was underway.

"To say this is a shock would be really underplaying it," O'Neill said. "I was completely floored when I heard this."

"You feel so betrayed," said Franklin County Chief Deputy Rick Minerd, who oversees the sheriff's Investigations Division, which includes the Franklin County Drug Task Force. "Here's a guy that we thought we could trust."

O'Neill said it is too soon to know what impact Downard's arrest might have on pending and past cases, but he expects that both internal and external audits will assess the potential damage and look into what the division might have done differently. Franklin County Prosecutor Ron O'Brien said a search of cases shows Downard connected to 49 cases that will have to be reviewed.

O'Neill said Downard has been a detective in Reynoldsburg for more than 10 years and for the past nine has been assigned to the county task force. He has been placed on paid leave.

Two other Reynoldsburg officers also have been placed on temporary paid leave because they worked closely with Downard and the division felt that was a "prudent" move during the unfolding probe, O'Neill said. Neither of those officers has been charged. Federal documents state that Downard had mentioned that he was working with "others."

According to court documents, the investigation began after the FBI Public Corruption Task Force heard from an informant that Downard was "using his official position to engage in illegal activity — namely drug trafficking." A federal complaint said the informant's information has been corroborated through surveillance, wiretaps and recorded conversations.

Investigators said Downard met the informant during a drug investigation and suggested he could avoid charges by cooperating. He first encouraged the informant to provide information on other dealers but later proposed a way to "track" d

cont http://www.dispatch.com/content/sto...noldsburg-cop-charged-with-dealing-drugs.html


----------



## Jabberwocky

*15 arrested in massive drug bust, drugs sold linked to two deaths*






SYRACUSE, N.Y. -- Onondaga County District Attorney Bill Fitzpatrick says drugs sold by a massive drug ring, which was the target of a bust last week, have been linked to two deaths.

Police arrested 15 people and seized massive amounts of drugs and money after executing three search warrants; two on Feb. 9 and one on Feb. 11. Among the items detectives seized were 565 bags of powder cocaine, 205 bags of heroin, packaging materials, a loaded Remington 870 12 gauge shotgun and over $17450 in cash in three separate busts at 111 S. Carbon St. #1, 112 S. Carbon St. #1 and 113 Sabine St. #2.

Fitzpatrick says heroin sold by the group was laced with fentanyl and has been linked to two deaths.

Detectives arrested Emmanuel Martinez, 29, Eluid Correa, 33, Isaac D. King, 29, and Angel Correa, 29 - all from Syracuse - in the bust at 111 S. Carbon St.

They were all charged with Criminal Possession of a Controlled Substance 3rd, 4th and 7th degrees, Criminal Use of Drug Paraphernalia 2nd degree and Unlawful Possession of Marijuana.

During the bust at 112 S. Carbon St., detectives arrested Wilfredo Esquilen, 61, Luis R. Parilla, 30, Gilberto Ramos-DeJesus, 47, and Edgar J. Fuentez-Diaz, 35, who are also all from Syracuse. 

They were charged with Criminal Possession of a Controlled Substance in the 3rd, 4th and 7th degrees and Criminal Use of Drug Paraphernalia in the 2nd degree.

On Feb. 11 detectives arrested Christobol Gonzalez, 46, and Abigail Robles, 37, during the bust on Sabine St. They were each charged with Criminal Possession of a Controlled Substance in the 3rd and 7th degrees and Burglary in the 2nd degree. Police also arrested John D. Bondi, 35, for Criminal Possession of a Controlled Substance in the 7th degree, and David R. Lanier, 56, for False Personation during the bust.

All of those named above were sent to the Onondaga County Justice Center. Police say Ryan S. Kelsey, 25, Nathan C. Burtley, 25, and Christina M. Walter, 27, were also arrested and charged with Criminal Possession of a Controlled Substance in the 7th degree. They were released on appearance tickets.


Source: http://cnycentral.com/news/local/police-arrest-15-in-massive-drug-bust-in-syracuse


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Sheriff: 8 busted for cooking, selling meth in Newfield*






NEWFIELD, N.Y. -- Eight people were arrested and charged in connection to an investigation into methamphetamine production and trafficking in Tompkins County on Wednesday, according to the Tompkins County Sheriff's Office.

The arrests were made at three different homes in Newfield. The sheriff's office along with the Ithaca City Police Department, New York State Police Community Narcotics Enforcement Team, Special Operation Response Team and Contaminated Crime Scene Emergency Response Team served the warrants at 36 Bishop Road, 106 Ward Heights North and 712 Ward Boulevard East, all in Newfield.

Investigators seized methamphetamine and items used to cook meth from the homes, according to the sheriff's office.

The following people were arrested and charged:

-- Louis "Steve" Park, 44, of Bishop Road, was charged with criminal possession of a controlled substance, third-degree unlawful manufacturing of methamphetamine, second-degree criminal nuisance and second-degree conspiracy. He is currently being held at the Tompkins County Jail without bail.

-- Corey Woodward, 29, of Smith Road, was charged with second-degree criminal possession of a controlled substance, third-degree unlawful manufacturing of methamphetamine, second-degree criminal nuisance and second-degree conspiracy. He is currently being held at the Tompkins County Jail without bail.

-- Amanda Chaffee, 32, of Ward Heights North, was charged with second-degree criminal use of drug paraphernalia, seventh-degree criminal possession of a controlled substance and second-degree conspiracy. She is currently being held at the Tompkins County Jail on $10,000 cash bail or $20,000 bond.

-- Thomas Chaffee, 52, of Douglas Road, was charged with second-degree criminal possession of meth manufacturing material and second-degree conspiracy. He is currently being held at the Tompkins County Jail without bail.

-- Debra Buck, also known as Debra Miller, 52, of Ward Boulevard was charged with second-degree criminal possession of meth manufacturing material and second-degree conspiracy. She is currently being held at the Tompkins County Jail on $2,500 cash bail or $5,000 bond.

-- Kenneth Benjamin, 36, of North Van Dorn Road, was charged with second-degree AUO. He was released at the Ithaca City Courthouse on Thursday.

-- Katie Adams, 33, of Dassance Road, was charged wth second-degree criminal possession of meth manufacturing materal. She was released Thursday at Ithaca City Court.

-- William Pelto, 30, of Dassance Road, was charged with second-degree criminal possession of meth manufacturing material. He is currently being held at the Tompkins County Jail on $2,500 cash bail or $5,000 bond.

Source: http://cnycentral.com/news/local/sheriff-8-busted-for-cooking-selling-meth-in-newfield


----------



## neversickanymore

^ the guy in orange is fk this im bringing my own clothes


----------



## Jabberwocky

neversickanymore said:


> ^ the guy in orange is fk this im bringing my own clothes



I can see these people as the new faces of meth for 2020


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Channel Nine TV personality Clayton Lush may be forced to hand over $2 million in cash and assets for his part in a sophisticated drug network*

Former Channel Nine personality and footballer Clayton Lush will be pushed to hand over almost $2 million in assets for his part in a multi-million dollar sophisticated drug network, court documents reveal.

The Office of the Director of Public Prosecutions has filed court documents in South Australia saying that Lush should lose his personal wealth of $1.9 million as well as serve jail time for being involved in the interstate cannabis ring, The Advertiser reports.

Lush, 41, is currently awaiting sentencing after admitting to participating in a criminal organisation and three aggravated counts of cultivating cannabis.

The DPP is seeking control over Lush's high-powered $9,000 ski boat and six properties, some of which were allegedly used to solely grow cannabis or purchased with proceeds from the drug syndicate.

Police found cannabis being growing hydroponically at three of Lush's properties in January 2013 and $20,000 in cash at his main residence following his arrest.

Lush, a married father of two, was among 16 people who were involved in the drug syndicate, which was responsible for distributing four tonnes of cannabis a year worth an estimated $40.5 million.

'Between November 2012 and January 2013 alone, police intercepted in excess of $1 million in cash belonging to the syndicate,' court documents state.  

The syndicate, which operated between South Australia, Queensland and Western Australia, was headed by Storm Alexander Strang who has been jailed for 12 years.

During Lush's sentencing submissions last year, his lawyer argued Lush was motivated by greed and was struggling financially when he became involved in the syndicate, the ABC reports.

His lawyer said Lush played a minor role in the syndicate and urged the judge to show mercy.

Lush used to play AFL for South Adelaide and was a former presenter for Channel Nine's Building Ideas program. 


Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-cash-assets-sophisticated-drug-network.html


----------



## poledriver

NSW Police Force added 3 new photos.

30 mins · 

A man will appear in court today after police allegedly located drugs and cash during search warrants near Lismore.

Following an investigation into drug supply in the local area, police from Richmond Local Area Command executed three search warrants at properties in Gonnellabah, about 10am yesterday (Monday 22 February 2016).

Officers attended a storage shed on Centenary Drive, where they executed the search warrant and allegedly located a box and a suitcase containing over 12kg of cannabis.

The second warrant was executed at a home on Georgina Place, where officers allegedly located an amount of cash and further cannabis.

A 34-year-old man was arrested at the home and taken to Lismore Police Station.

He was charged with two counts of supply prohibited drug, possess prohibited drug and knowingly deal in the proceeds of crime.

He was refused bail to appear in Lismore Local Court today (Tuesday 23 February 2016).






*NSFW*:


----------



## neversickanymore

Ex-company-director-drugs-baron-called-Mickey-Blue-Eyes-fleet-boats-cars-middle-class-neighbours.html#ixzz410w3l0oi"]The dream middle-class life of a cocaine king: Drug baron called Mickey Blue Eyes splashed out on luxury yacht, fleet of cars and lavish holidays funded by his £13,000-a-week crime empire 

Michael Welsh, 48, set up a seaside drugs racket with his younger sister
Known as 'Mickey Blue Eyes' and splashed out on boats, cars and hot tub
Cocaine trafficking ring helped him keep up with middle-class neighbours
Welsh's racket was busted by police. He has now been jailed for nine years
By SAM TONKIN FOR MAILONLINE
PUBLISHED: 04:05 EST, 23 February 2016


----------



## Felonious Monk

*Police: West End rap artists arrested in massive drug bust tied to violent crimes*

WEST END, OH (FOX19) -
Cincinnati Police recovered 152 pounds of marijuana, over $140,000 in cash and three guns in a massive drug bust surrounding around a group of rap artists tied to violence around Cincinnati. 

An investigation surrounding the group of West End rap artists led to the arrest of their self proclaimed CEO, according to the Cincinnati Police Department.

"They're all rap artists, they all have an association with FDD. That's basically what drew our attention to them, was that commonality," said Cincinnati Lt. Col. Mike John.  

Jerry Black, the leader of the group FDD or "Focus Discipline & Dedication," was arrested during a traffic stop and search warrant on Friday, Feb. 19.

After the traffic stop, police recovered the 152 pounds of marijuana, over $140,000 in cash and three guns. The street value of the marijuana is $152,000. 

Police said several known associates of FDD  have committed numerous crimes around the West End area. 

Besides Black, others arrested in connection to FDD are Elijah Hamler, Damontae Gibson, Juandezs Black, Demonte Watson and Jeffrey Harrison.

Their charges range from aggravated robbery, murder and trafficking.

Hamler and Gibson have been connected to a shooting Linn Street in May of last year, according to Lt. Col. John.

Police are still looking for Desmond Watson, who is associated with the group.

Keith Blake, president of the West End Community Council said the area is not a bad place to live.

“Unless you’re involved in drugs,” Blake said. “If you’re not involved in the life then you wouldn’t know,” he said speaking about being in a life of crime.

He said most of the people in the area are good.

Blake was concerned about the number of people who come to the area to cause violence or sell drugs.

He said that people do walk the streets at night but unfortunately they have to be on their guard.

“Well you can be caught in an errant shot because these guys aren’t specialist,” Blake said, referring to the people getting arrested for doing the shooting. 

Lt. Col. John said police don't yet know if FDD is the source of the problem, 

More arrests could be coming in the investigation. 

http://www.fox19.com/story/31286775...ive-drug-bust-tied-to-violent-west-end-crimes


----------



## neversickanymore

Mason teen sold bulk amounts of LSD, designer drugs, officials say
Logan Fitzpatrick accused of trafficking drugs throughout Mason, Deerfield Twp.

UPDATED 8:16 AM EST Feb 24, 2016

MASON, Ohio —An 18-year-old Mason man is facing charges after police said he sold bulk amounts of LSD and designer drugs to undercover police.

According to the Warren County Drug Task Force, detectives received information indicating Logan Fitzpatrick was trafficking in various drugs throughout the Mason and Deerfield Township areas of Warren County.

Undercover detectives then purchased bulk amounts of LSD and designer drug 25C-NBOMe, often referred to as 25C, from Fitzpatrick, police said.

Officials said Fitzpatrick also sold detectives a sample dose of Ecstasy and was involved in trafficking marijuana.

"We had no dealings with Mr. Fitzpatrick on school property, we had no credible information that he was supplying students at the school and we did nothing on school grounds," said Task Force Commander at the Warren County Drug Task Force Steve Arrasmith.

cont http://www.wlwt.com/news/mason-teen-sold-bulk-amounts-of-lsd-designer-drugs-officials-say/38153750

.......................................

WOW, bulk LSD.. bumming hard.


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Magistrate says VLAD laws can’t be used against an unnamed drug syndicate in landmark court ruling*

A MAGISTRATE has thrown out VLAD charges against two men accused of growing a multimillion-dollar dope crop in underground bunkers, saying the anti-gang laws would apply to ‘Robin Hood and his Merry Men’ but not to a no-name drug syndicate.

The landmark court ruling that a crime group must have a name to be charged under the Vicious Lawless Association Disestablishment Act is the latest blow to former premier Campbell Newman’s controversial bikie laws, which are set to be watered down by the Palaszczuk Government when a review by retired judge Alan Wilson is handed down next month.

Ben Hannan and Nicholas Murrell were among five people charged by anti-gang squad Taskforce Maxima after shipping containers allegedly used to grow cannabis were found buried on two properties at Willowvale, in the Gold Coast hinterland, in March 2014. All are intending to defend the charges.

Hannan and Murrell were allegedly part of a syndicate whose profits bankrolled a lavish lifestyle including a waterfront mansion for Hannan and his wife, luxury cars and a portfolio of investment properties.

They were charged with drug trafficking, with circumstances of aggravation under VLAD which was introduced by the LNP in the wake of the 2013 bikie brawl on the Gold Coast.

The VLAD addition meant they faced an extra 15 to 25 years behind bars if they were convicted.

Lawyers for Hannan and Murrell challenged the VLAD aspect of the charge and yesterday Southport magistrate John Costanzo ruled in their favour.

Mr Costanzo slammed the VLAD law, including the words ‘vicious’ and ‘lawless’ which he said were not defined in the legislation and could not be used ‘to create or extend criminal liability’.

He said the law would apply to ‘a group of people who might decide to act like Robin Hood and his Merry Men’, a ‘small band of men holding to a defiant but valiant philosophy like the fictional Extraordinary League of Gentlemen’ or a named gang of 17-year-old graffiti vandals.

But the magistrate said the law could not be used against an unnamed drug syndicate or even a paedophile ring.

“This group to which Hannan and Hurrell belonged, although it was a group of three or more persons ... (who) associated illegally for the purpose of committing crime, was not called by any name,” Mr Costanzo ruled in a 39-page judgment.

“(VLAD) requires that the group calls itself by some name before it can qualify as an association.

“Otherwise, (it) would encompass any and every group of three or more people who commit even a single crime.”





Solicitor Jason Grant and Nicholas Murrell leaving Southport Magistrates Court. Picture: Meagan Weymes


Mr Costanzo struck out the VLAD aspect of the charge and committed Hannan and Murrell for trial for drug trafficking only.

Their lawyers hailed the decision as a ‘landmark’, saying it was the first time a court had thrown out the VLAD laws.

Hannan’s lawyer, Adam Guest, of Guest Lawyers, said it was ‘another nail in the coffin’ for VLAD.





Ben Hannan outside court.

“It gives some weight to the concerns about how the law has been misused by police,” he said.

“Obviously, VLAD was designed to deal with named criminal gangs, not just a group of people who commit offences.”

Murrell’s lawyer, Jason Grant, of Hannay Lawyers, said police had been trying to apply the law too broadly.

“Just because people are committing an offence together doesn’t make them part of a vicious and lawless criminal association,” he said.

Three others charged over the cannabis syndicate, including Hannan’s brother and wife, have been committed for trial with the VLAD charges still hanging over their heads.


Source: http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...g/news-story/2ae753284b7949275c36ea3f1e137af1


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Drugs found after pursuit: NSW police*

Drugs found after pursuit: NSW police

A man has been charged after police allegedly found $550,000 of ice on him after a 150km/h chase along a NSW highway.

Police say the 39-year-old motorbike rider from Bateau Bay led them on a chase near Wyong on Wednesday night, but was caught after hitting a gutter and trying to flee on foot.

He was arrested a short time later when police discovered more than 1.1kg of methamphetamine, with an estimated street value of $550,000.

The man is expected to face Wyong Local Court in April, charged with supplying a large commercial quantity of a prohibited drug, police pursuit and speeding.



Source: http://www.news.com.au/national/bre...e/news-story/a6482cbe4fd8a2a9bb8642113d677321


----------



## poledriver

*Cash, drugs seized in police raids on Gold Coast*











Drugs and weapons worth more than $2 million have been seized in raids on two Gold Coast properties, police say.

 Police said about 90,000 ecstasy tablets were seized in raids on two Gold Coast properties.
PHOTO: Police said about 90,000 ecstasy tablets were seized. (Supplied: QPS)
Rapid action patrol officers raided two storage sheds at Varsity Lakes and Burleigh Heads and seized 90,000 MDMA pills with a street value of $1.8 million.

Police also found two guns and around $426,000 in cash.

Inspector Mick Stenner says the raids, conducted last Friday, may have saved lives.

"There's an incredible risk with having those pills on the street," he said.

"We know drugs like MDMA are responsible for destroying lives across Queensland and we will continue to target anyone responsible for distributing illegal drugs in our community."

Officers also seized 39 grams of methamphetamine, eight grams of cannabis, two guns and prescribed medication.

A 29-year-old Miami man today faced Southport Magistrates Court on several charges, including six counts of possession of a dangerous drug.

He was remanded in custody and is due to appear in court again next month.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-02-25/cash-and-drugs-seized-in-police-raids-on-gold-coast/7199322


----------



## neversickanymore

Narcotics officers arrested on drug distribution charges in St. Tammany Parish

By Emily Lane, NOLA.com | The Times-Picayune 
Email the author | Follow on Twitter 
on February 26, 2016 at 3:40 PM, updated February 26, 2016 at 5:59 PM

Two narcotics officers with the Tangipahoa Parish Sheriff's Office face drug distribution charges after their arrests in January and Wednesday (Feb. 26) of this week, State Police said.

cont http://www.nola.com/crime/index.ssf/2016/02/narcotics_officers_arrested_ta.html

Karl Newman, a Tangipahoa sheriff's deputy, was arrested Wednesday (Feb. 24) and charged with conspiracy to distribute cocaine and abuse of office. Johnny Domingue was booked Jan. 18 on charges of principal to distribute schedule I drugs and conspiracy to distribute schedule I drugs. 

State Police spokesman Doug Cain said the arrests of the deputies is the result of an investigation, which is continuing the agency launched after receiving information about a suspected drug distribution conspiracy. Cain said the crimes in question occurred in St. Tammany Parish, where the deputies were booked.

A third suspect, Rose Graham, who is not a law enforcement officer, was arrested in January along with Domingue. She is accused of distribution of 5.3 pounds of marijuana. She was booked on charges of distribution of schedule I drugs and conspiracy to distribute schedule I drugs.

Tangipahoa Parish Sheriff's Office spokeswoman Dawn Panepinto referred all queries about this case to LSP.

The Advocate reported Dominigue and Newman worked closely with a federal Drug Enforcement Administration Task Force, possibly as commissioned task force members.


----------



## poledriver

*Amsterdam drug dealers 'used crocodiles' to guard cash, police say*






A gang of suspected drug-dealers in Amsterdam used a pair of fully-grown crocodiles to guard their loot, police say.

Police investigating the gang made the unexpected discovery this week, when they arrested 11 suspects, men and women aged between 25 and 55.

They also seized 300,000 euros ($450,000) — the bulk of it locked in a cage with the toothy reptiles.

"It's very unusual for drug dealers to use crocodiles to guard their money," said police spokesman Frans Zuiderhoek.

"I think they thought it was safer."

The suspects, including the owner of the crocodiles, were due to appear before a judge.

Police also seized large quantities of synthetic drugs, firearms and half a million euros' ($765,000) worth of crystal meth in the haul.

The suspected dealers were delivering drugs to several hundred addresses, including to neighbouring Belgium, police said.

The crocodiles, for which the owner had a licence, were still in their cage and a friend of the owner was taking care of them.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-02-26/drug-dealers-used-crocodiles-to-guard-cash/7204642


----------



## poledriver

*Two men arrested after 18.5kg of cannabis found in car - Liverpool*

Two men have been charged with drug supply after officers from the Firearms Squad found more than 18kg of cannabis in a car at Liverpool yesterday.

Police stopped the Toyota Kluger van in Macquarie Street, Liverpool, about 11.30am on Monday 29 February 2016 and located a number of vacuum sealed bags containing 18.5kg of cannabis in the rear of the vehicle.

Two men, aged 32 and 24, were arrested and taken to Liverpool Police Station.

They were both charged with supply prohibited drug greater than an indictable quantity and possess prohibited drug.

Both men were refused bail to appear at Liverpool Local Court today (Tuesday 1 March 2016).

http://www.police.nsw.gov.au/news/l...vdi5hdSUyRm1lZGlhJTJGNTI5MjguaHRtbCZhbGw9MQ==


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Former Kings Cross drug king pin Bill Bayeh pleads guilty to hindering police*






Former Kings Cross drug king pin Bill Bayeh was found with a piece of paper that appeared to refer to a large quantity of drugs, when he was searched by police last year, court documents reveal.

On Tuesday Mr Bayeh pleaded guilty to one charge of hindering police over the February 2015 incident, allowing the full facts in the case to be revealed for the first time. 

They show that the 56-year-old was sitting at the Five Burroughs Cafe in Potts Point about 7.45pm on February 12 last year when he was approach by police.

Following a series of convictions for commercial drug trafficking which saw him jailed for 15 years, Mr Bayeh was forbidden from entering Kings Cross unless it was for the specific purpose of attending his new business interest, the Love Machine strip club on Darlinghurst Road.

Believing Mr Bayeh was in breach of this condition, police took the 56-year-old aside and undertook a search.

The police facts reveal that, as they did so, Mr Bayeh removed a number of items from his clothing including a piece of paper which contained the words "1 litre to 3 litres" followed by a series of numbers which police said were "similar to a drug code".

When asked about the words, Mr Bayeh "immediately grabbed hold of the piece of paper and commenced to tear it whilst putting it behind his back".

"The accused was informed that he was under arrest for hindering police...[he] continued to tear up the piece of paper."

 Mr Bayeh was subsequently charged with resisting arrest and hindering police, declining to be interviewed. 

The matter was due to proceed to hearing on Tuesday, but following last-minute discussions between the defence and the prosecution, Mr Bayeh pleaded guilty to one charge of hindering police. 

A second charge of resisting a police officer in the execution of his duty was withdrawn.

The 56-year-old will return to court for sentencing on March 10.


Source: http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/former-ki...ilty-to-hindering-police-20160301-gn7636.html


----------



## poledriver

*Three men charged with drug supply offences - Taree*



> Police have charged three men, one with 70 alleged drug supply offences, following three search warrants in Taree yesterday.
> 
> Operation Carpet was established in November 2015 by officers attached to Manning Great Lakes Local Area Command, to target methamphetamine supply in the area.
> 
> Following investigations, about 11am yesterday (Tuesday 1 March 2016), Operation Carpet detectives arrested a 41-year-old Forster man at a shopping centre on Dunoon Street, Taree.
> 
> Police searched the man and his vehicle when they allegedly located an amount of methamphetamine.
> 
> He was arrested at the scene and taken to Taree Police Station.
> 
> Police will allege the man supplied drugs on more than 70 occasions from November 2015 to March 2016.
> 
> Meanwhile, three search warrants were conducted at a Taree business, and homes in Forster and Hallidays Point.
> 
> Illicit drugs including methamphetamine, cannabis and ecstasy; cash, and items alleged to have been stolen were located during the search warrants. They were seized for forensic examination.
> 
> A 46-year-old man was arrested at the Hallidays Point location, and a 25-year-old man was arrested at the business in Taree. Both men were taken to Taree Police Station.
> 
> The 41-year-old man was charged with supply prohibited drug over the indictable quantity, supply prohibited drug ongoing basis and supply prohibited drug (x70).
> 
> He was bail refused to appear at Taree Local Court tomorrow (Wednesday 2 March 2016).
> 
> The 46-year-old man was charged with supply prohibited drug over the indictable quantity; possess prohibited drug (x3), and receiving stolen property.
> 
> He was granted conditional bail, to appear at Taree Local Court on 15 March 2016.
> 
> The 25-year-old man was charged with supply prohibited drug and granted conditional bail, to appear at Taree Local Court on 15 March 2016.



http://www.police.nsw.gov.au/news/l...vdi5hdSUyRm1lZGlhJTJGNTI5NDIuaHRtbCZhbGw9MQ==


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Mother, 26, dubbed the 'ice queen' because of her multi-million-dollar drug empire jailed for masterminding a vast meth syndicate*

A woman dubbed the 'ice queen' because of the multi-million dollar drug ring she ran in north-east Victoria has been jailed.

Jessica Fogarty, 26, was left 'crying and shaking' as she was sentenced to seven years behind bars at Wangaratta County Court on Tuesday.

Fogarty, who has one child, was the ring-leader of a huge ice and cocaine syndicate that she ran from Wangaratta - a small town in Victoria near the NSW border, the Border Mail reported.






She sat at the top of the syndicate supplying drugs to the small rural town, and also provided drugs to dealers in Sydney and Melbourne

Wangaratta is unofficially known as the 'ice capital' of Australia, where addiction to the damaging drug runs rife in the rural town.

From 2010 to 2014 Fogarty traded drugs and guns as part of her multi-million dollar ring, often settling debts with firearms.

During sentencing Judge Frank Gucciardo said that for someone who had built an 'empire', she was 'left with precious little at the end of the day'.






According to the judge the 26-year-old had impacted the 'very fabric of the community' and her drug dealing was fuelled not only by greed but also her own addiction.

She had paid more than $1.3 million for 170-plus ounces of ice from a co-accused over 18 months, and was taking up to 3.5 grams of the drug per day herself, the court heard.

Fogarty initialy fell into addiction following an abusive relationship and a back injury that left her addicted to pain-killers, The Age reported.






Her addiction was reignited after the birth of her child in June 2014, and the toddler is being cared for by her parents.

The 26-year-old was sentenced to seven years behind bars, with a non-parole period of four and a half years.

When handing down her sentence Judge Gucciardo said if she had not pleaded guilty and assisted with police investigations he would have considered jailing her for at least 14 years.  

Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...iled-multi-million-dollar-meth-syndicate.html


----------



## poledriver

*Men arrested at Evans Head over drugs, ammo haul*






Police have arrested two men at Evans Heads and seized methylamphetamine, cocaine, cannabis, steroids, ammunition, fake identification documents and cash following an operation in the northern rivers region.

Police say that as part of ongoing inquiries into the supply of drugs in the region, police stopped two men as they entered a vehicle on Riverview Street, Evans Head.

The men were searched, with one of them found to be in possession of 28 grams of methylamphetamine and more than $11,000 in cash.

The duo were arrested on the spot, before police executed a search warrant in a nearby residence.

Inside the home, officers found a further 280 grams of methylamphetamine, 11 grams of cocaine, six grams of cannabis, more than $3,000 in cash, fake driver’s licences and ATM cards, vials of steroids, and ammunition.

The two men, both aged 28, were taken to Lismore police station, where one of them was charged with numerous offences relating to commercial drug supply, drug possession and dealing in the proceeds of crime.

The other man was charged in relation to a Queensland Police warrant for armed robbery and deprivation of liberty.

Both men have been refused bail to appear in Lismore Local Court today (Wednesday).

http://www.echo.net.au/2016/03/men-arrested-at-evans-head-over-drugs-ammo-haul/


----------



## poledriver

*Hume drug lab: Man caught making MDMA in custody after guilty plea*








> A 36-year-old Canberra man is behind bars after admitting to manufacturing a large quantity of MDMA at an industrial estate in Canberra's south.
> 
> The factory was discovered after an ACTEW inspector became suspicious of a chemical smell in the area around a building on Sheppard Street in Hume.
> 
> Stanley Hou, pictured here following a previous court appearance, has been taken into custody.
> PHOTO: Stanley Hou, pictured here following a previous court appearance, has been taken into custody. (ABC News)
> Stanley Hou was arrested in August 2014, after trying to prevent police entering the area where he was preparing a batch of the drug.
> 
> At the time the lab was discovered, neighbouring businesses in the industrial estate were evacuated and surrounding roads were closed as a precautionary measure.
> 
> Today Hou pleaded guilty to manufacturing MDMA, possessing 32 litres of a precursor chemical for making the drug and trafficking more than 70 grams of the drug.
> 
> He asked the court not to jail him immediately so he could put his affairs in order.
> 
> Hou had been on bail for some time in the lead-up to his appearance, as he was supposed to go to trial.
> 
> However, the trial was abandoned when he made a deal with the prosecution to plead guilty to three charges.
> 
> Several other charges were dropped.
> 
> Prosecutor Sarah Gul opposed the bid to continue bail.
> 
> "There's an inevitability of him being given a sentence of imprisonment," she said.
> 
> Justice David Robinson declined the request for extended bail.
> 
> The court ordered a pre-sentence report and Hou's lawyer said he would be asking for a forensic psychiatric report.
> 
> A relative in the public gallery became tearful, as he said his goodbyes and was taken away by corrections staff.
> 
> Hou's bail was revoked and he will be sentenced in May.



http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-03-02/man-behind-hume-drug-lab-pleads-guilty-to-drug-charges/7213918


----------



## poledriver

*Former Wythenshawe Hospital worker charged with stealing and supplying 'party drug'*



> Iain MacDonald, of Miles Platting, is accused of supplying a class C drug and theft by an employee



A former Wythenshawe hospital worker has appeared in court charged with supplying a party drug after stealing it.

Iain MacDonald, appearing before magistrates in Manchester, entered no plea after being accused of supplying a class C drug on July 23, 2015 - and theft by an employee between June 7, 2010 and July 22, 2015.

Mr MacDonald, 31, of Oldham Road, Miles Platting , is accused of taking gamma-Butyrolactone - known as ‘GBL’ - from Wythenshawe Hospital before selling it on.

The liquid substance has widespread industrial use and is a common solvent found in paint strippers, nail polish removers and stain removers.

But it is also used as a recreational intoxicant, with effects similar to alcohol.

An increasing number of revellers use the drug, which is closely related to notorious gamma-Hydroxybutrate - known as ‘liquid ecstacy’ or ‘GHB’.

GBL is converted to GHB after entering the body and has similar sedative effects.

Despite its legitimate use and sale in industry, supplying GBL is illegal.

The drug has become increasingly popular as a party drug.

Magistrates, deciding they were not equipped to deal with Mr MacDonald’s case, passed it up to the crown court.

Mr MacDonald will appear before a judge for a plea and trial preparation hearing at Manchester Crown Court on March 29.

He was given unconditional bail by magistrates.

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...-wythenshawe-hospital-worker-charged-10978299


----------



## poledriver

*Ex-Santa Fe corrections officer gets probation in drug case*



> ALBUQUERQUE, N.M. (AP) — A former corrections officer in New Mexico has been sentenced to three years of probation in a drug trafficking case.
> 
> Prosecutors say 21-year-old Edward Owens, of Santa Fe, was sentenced Wednesday in federal court in Albuquerque.
> 
> He was accused of participating in a conspiracy to distribute Buprenorphine — more commonly known as “Suboxone” — in August 2014 while he was a corrections officer at the Santa Fe County Adult Correctional Facility.
> 
> Owens allegedly agreed to smuggle 47 sublingual Suboxone strips into the jail in exchange for payment from an inmate.
> 
> Owens was taken into custody in February 2015 after being indicted in the case.
> 
> The inmate involved also was charged and was sentenced last October to 366 days in federal prison.



http://wdtn.com/2016/03/02/ex-santa-fe-corrections-officer-gets-probation-in-drug-case/


----------



## poledriver

*MCSO: Big heroin bust, two arrests follow traffic stop*






Marion County sheriff's deputies reported finding the "largest amount of heroin they have ever seen or collected" following a traffic stop on Wednesday.

Two people have been arrested in the case.

According to a Sheriff's Office news release, Tactical Investigation Unit detectives pulled over a 2009 Chevy Silverado for a window tint violation. A police dog "alerted" to drugs in the vehicle.

In it, detectives reported finding a pound and a half of heroin, marijuana, three firearms and drug paraphernalia.

Felipe Rodriguez, 40, and his wife, Stephanie Rodriguez, 32, were arrested on heroin-trafficking and other charges, according to the Sheriff's Office.

Detectives later searched a utility trailer belonging to the husband at 4701 SE Maricamp Road in Ocala and found two assault rifles. In the couple's home, at 3210 SE 45th Ave. in Ocala, detectives found $21,595, a 72-inch TV being used for surveillance and a 9mm handgun, the news release states.

http://www.ocala.com/article/20160211/ARTICLES/160219942&tc=ix


----------



## poledriver

*Resident of Wolseley Road, Point Piper, charged with running large drug operation*

Wolseley Road, Point Piper, in Sydney's east, is the most expensive residential street in the country.

But - between the homes of models, barristers, judges and businessmen - Eric James Jackson has been running a large drug operation, police allege.

Officers raided Mr Jackson's home on Monday and allegedly found 126 grams of MDMA, 4.51 kilograms of cannabis, 139 grams of cocaine and 18 grams of ketamine.






A large amount of cash was also found, reported to be $45,000.

Mr Jackson, 49, attended Kings Cross police station on Wednesday and was charged with drug supply offences and dealing with the proceeds of crime.

He was granted strict conditional bail in Central Local Court after he deposited $120,000 surety and agreed to report to Rose Bay police daily and abide by a curfew between 10pm and 7am.

Mr Jackson previously owned an excavation business registered to a unit in Bondi. He later moved to the waterfront unit complex in Wolseley Road.

The one-kilometre stretch of road has been home to model Jodhi Meares, car wish king Anthony Shahade, ANZ executive Gilles Plante, Aussie Home Loans founder John Symonds, James and Erica Packer, Westfield boss Frank Lowy, designer Charlie Brown and News Corp boss Lachlan Murdoch.

It boasts the third most expensive home in Australia, Villa Veneto, which was sold to dentist David Penn and his wife Linda for $53 million in 2010.

Three of the top six property sales in Sydney last year were on Wolseley Road, including the $39.9 million sale of Mandalay, the $39 million sale of Villa del Mare and the $28 million sale of another home.

Villa del Mare was forcefully sold after it was found to have been illegally acquired by Chinese billionaire Xu Jiayin.

Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull lives around the corner on Wunulla Road.

Mr Jackson will return to court on April 8. 

His lawyer Chris Watson told Channel Nine that one of the charges relating to drug supply was an "over-charge" because it did not involve a commercial quantity.

Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/resident-...-operation-20160303-gn9igq.html#ixzz41oPHupLE


----------



## poledriver

*VIDEO: Police seize 108 cannabis plants near Nymboida*

POLICE from Strike Force Hyperion have seized 108 cannabis plants in national park south of Nymboida this morning.

The drugs seized would have a street value of over $400,000, and form part of record haul from the strike force, with over $3 million worth of cannabis seized over the past three days.

As part of the strike force, the NSW Drug Squad, backed by Coffs/Clarence LAC and Police Air Wing, have worked from Bellingen up to Nymboida and Dorrigo as part of their annual cannabis eradication program.

Coffs/Clarence crime manager Detective Inspector Darren Jameson said the eradication was successful, despite being hampered by two days of bad weather.



> *"On cannabis, our message is clear: it is the root of all evil," Det Insp Jameson said.
> 
> "Some people in the community are trying to lift this evil up as acceptable, but the reality is it has a strong negative effect, it drives crime and leads the juvenile deliquency sector."*



No arrests have been made yet, with the operation ongoing.

"If there's an opportunity to investigate those involved with these crops, we will," Det Insp Jameson said.

The plants will be destroyed, with the operation set to conclude this afternoon.

 Grafton Daily Examiner
TOPICS:  CANNABIS, COFFS CLARENCE LAC, DARREN JAMESON, DRUG BUST, MARIJUANA, NSW DRUG SQUAD, NYMBOIDA, STRIKE FORCE HYPERION

http://www.dailyexaminer.com.au/news/record-cannabis-haul-from-nsw-police/2950314/


----------



## neversickanymore

*Father, daughter accused of dealing drugs to high school student in Fraser*
By Nick Monacelli - Reporter
Posted: 4:42 PM, March 01, 2016

FRASER, Mich. - A father and his 18-year-old daughter are accused of selling drugs to at least one student at Fraser High School.

Martin Smith and his daughter Caitlin Smith were arraigned in 39th District Court Tuesday morning on felony charges of delivering marijuana.

Investigators believe Caitlin offered a sale and then called her father to bring the drugs. Martin then allegedly picked up his daughter and a friend from school.

“The father picked up the two and didn’t want to do the drug deal on the school site, so they drove to a nearby 7-11,” Fraser Police Lieutenant Mike Pettyes said. “He sold the drugs and then drove them back to the school.”

The incident occurred Feb. 9. Someone from the school saw what was happening and notified a school resource officer.

Both turned themselves into Fraser Police when asked.

However, Fraser investigators said Caitlin has been on their radar for a while, allegedly offering marijuana for $10 per joint to classmates.

“We were all dumbfounded, from the staff to the detective that handled the case," Pettyes said. “A father is really going to get his child from school to do a drug deal? We were all flabbergasted.”

In court, Judge Joseph F. Boedeker asked for Fraser Detective Lisa Pettyes’ thoughts on bond.

“Due to the fact that they’re delivering drugs to students at the high school, I’m going to ask for a high cash bond, no trespassing (at Fraser High School) and drug testing,” she responded.

Judge Boedeker granted her request, ordering a $50,000 bond for Martin Smith and $10,000 for Caitlin Smith.  He also granted the no trespassing and drug testing requests.

Caitlin Smith is no longer a student at Fraser High School, telling the Judge, “I’m doing online credit recovery.”

After their arraignments, defense attorney James Sullivan said it was too early to comment on the case.

cont http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/father-daughter-duo-accused-of-dealing-drugs

.......................................

Hate to break it to the world but YAWN.   Hope the poor bastards don't get lynched.   What idiots.

I'm so glad there will be no grass smoking young adults at this school.  Lol.   Not even the narc cop who set this up thinks anything positive will come from this.. well further funding for them.  TRUE


----------



## Jabberwocky

neversickanymore said:


> *Father, daughter accused of dealing drugs to high school student in Fraser*
> By Nick Monacelli - Reporter
> Posted: 4:42 PM, March 01, 2016
> 
> FRASER, Mich. - A father and his 18-year-old daughter are accused of selling drugs to at least one student at Fraser High School.
> 
> Martin Smith and his daughter Caitlin Smith were arraigned in 39th District Court Tuesday morning on felony charges of delivering marijuana.
> 
> Investigators believe Caitlin offered a sale and then called her father to bring the drugs. Martin then allegedly picked up his daughter and a friend from school.
> 
> “The father picked up the two and didn’t want to do the drug deal on the school site, so they drove to a nearby 7-11,” Fraser Police Lieutenant Mike Pettyes said. “He sold the drugs and then drove them back to the school.”
> 
> The incident occurred Feb. 9. Someone from the school saw what was happening and notified a school resource officer.
> 
> Both turned themselves into Fraser Police when asked.
> 
> However, Fraser investigators said Caitlin has been on their radar for a while, allegedly offering marijuana for $10 per joint to classmates.
> 
> “We were all dumbfounded, from the staff to the detective that handled the case," Pettyes said. “A father is really going to get his child from school to do a drug deal? We were all flabbergasted.”
> 
> In court, Judge Joseph F. Boedeker asked for Fraser Detective Lisa Pettyes’ thoughts on bond.
> 
> “Due to the fact that they’re delivering drugs to students at the high school, I’m going to ask for a high cash bond, no trespassing (at Fraser High School) and drug testing,” she responded.
> 
> Judge Boedeker granted her request, ordering a $50,000 bond for Martin Smith and $10,000 for Caitlin Smith.  He also granted the no trespassing and drug testing requests.
> 
> Caitlin Smith is no longer a student at Fraser High School, telling the Judge, “I’m doing online credit recovery.”
> 
> After their arraignments, defense attorney James Sullivan said it was too early to comment on the case.
> 
> cont http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/father-daughter-duo-accused-of-dealing-drugs
> 
> .......................................
> 
> Hate to break it to the world but YAWN.   Hope the poor bastards don't get lynched.   What idiots.
> 
> I'm so glad there will be no grass smoking young adults at this school.  Lol.   Not even the narc cop who set this up thinks anything positive will come from this.. well further funding for them.  TRUE



Reminds me of Ricky and Trinity in Trailer Park Boys lol


----------



## neversickanymore

I was thinking fast times my good man noonoo


----------



## Jabberwocky

*US agents busted $2 million of cocaine in Florida, and it may be the latest shipment*

*US agents busted $2 million of cocaine in Florida, and it may be the latest shipment from a growing drug hotspot*






Field Operations officers from US Customs and Border Protection intercepted about 154 pounds of cocaine last month hidden on a ship arriving at Port Everglades in Fort Lauderdale, Florida.

The size and value of the seizure are significant in their own right. However, the fact that the vessel was arriving from Guayaquil, Ecuador, is a sign of how that South American nation, nestled between Colombia and Peru on the Pacific coast, has become a major hub of cocaine trafficking.

Other operations in recent weeks illustrate how Ecuador has become an embarkation point for cocaine from the Andean region of South America.

In early February, the Ecuadorian government announced that a ship flying the country’s flag had been stopped off the coast of Central America and found to be carrying nearly 1,800 pounds of cocaine.

Later in February, the Ecuadorian government reported that it had dismantled a criminal organisation in Santa Elena, on the country’s central Pacific coast, that had been sending drugs via ship to Central America. During the operation, named Operation Sea Witch, authorities recovered more than 1,400 pounds of cocaine.






Drug seizures and arrests also indicate that the expansion of trafficking operations in Ecuador has been taking place for several years.

“One of the largest increases in cocaine seizures in the past five years has been observed in Ecuador, where the amount of cocaine seized rose by over 242 per cent, amounting to 50 metric tons in 2014,” the UN’s International Narcotics Control Board wrote in its latest report.
In the first two months of 2015 alone, there was a fivefold increase in seizures of illegal drugs compared to the same period the previous year.

In late 2012, a former Ecuadorian military intelligence official (who has clashed with the current government) said the previous seven years had seen a 90% increase in the number of sea drug-trafficking routes.

And over the last three years, plying those trafficking routes has taken a heavy toll on Ecuadorian fishermen: At least 300 of them have been taken into custody in the US, Colombia, and Guatemala on drug-trafficking charges over that span, according to a report from Ecuadorian news site El Comercio, cited by Insight Crime.






Ecuador’s proximity to Colombia and Peru — two of the world’s largest producers of cocaine — has helped facilitate its rise as a narcotics-transshipment point; that rise has been assisted by powerful criminal organisations as well as the underpreparation of Ecuador’s security forces.

Members of left-wing guerrilla group Revolutionary Armed Forces of Colombia (FARC) have been moving Colombian cocaine into Ecuador for some time.

Colombian criminal groups are also heavily involved in trafficking through Ecuador, and at least one group, Los Rastrojos, is believed to have a permanent setup in the country.

Mexican drug traffickers are also present in Ecuador’s coastal areas, according to Insight Crime. 

Joaquin “El Chapo” Guzmán’s Sinaloa cartel has extensive ties to Colombian cocaine production, including a relationship with the paramilitary drug trafficking group Los Rastrojos, and Sinaloa operatives have been arrested in Ecuador in the past.

The growth in maritime trafficking out of Ecuador is likely the result of a confluence of factors within the country, including high difficulty finding work for youths between 15 and 24 years old and heavy overfishing in the sea surrounding Ecuador that forces fishermen to seek out other ways to make money.

Increased cocaine production in both Colombia and Peru has also fed Ecuador’s sea-going narcotics industry.

In 2014, Colombian was the world’s leading producer, and growers there planted 44% more coca, the plant from which cocaine is made, than they did in 2013.

The country as a whole produces more of the crop than second-place Peru and third-place Bolivia combined, according to The Washington Post.






The recent increase may be due to FARC rebels pushing out their supply in order to cash in on aid offered through the voluntary eradication pacts made during peace talks with the government, which could be a positive sign for the demobilization of Colombia’s largest rebel group.

Peru has also vied with Colombia for the top cocaine-producing spot, and while Peruvian coca producers ship much of their crop east through Bolivia or from their own Pacific ports, some of it likely makes its way through Ecuador.

Of the cocaine seized in the US in 2014, “approximately 90 per cent … was of Colombian origin, while approximately 10 per cent was sourced to Peru, the highest percentage in at least a decade,” the DEA reported in its 2015 National Drug Threat Assessment, adding that most Peruvian cocaine headed to European or Asian markets.

Almost 90% of the cocaine that makes it to the US is transported through the Mexican/Central American corridor, the DEA noted.

Caught between powerful traffickers and a dearth of legitimate opportunities, Ecuadorian fishermen often find themselves in a dangerous spot.

“If you get involved in [drug trafficking], you will make a lot of money, but afterwards, there are only two ways out: You get killed or you go to jail,” an Ecuadorian fishermen who had a run-in with drug smugglers told Mexican newspaper El Universal in 2014.


Source and video: http://www.businessinsider.com.au/cocaine-seized-in-florida-from-trafficking-hub-ecuador-2016-3


----------



## neversickanymore

I wonder what the actual value would be if the black market they created and sustain was not there?    Just one of many reasons the law dog approach will fail at benefiting the citizens.


----------



## Felonious Monk

^Well I remember reading that cocaine costs 50 cents to 1 dollar to produce per gram, but that might have even been with prohibition costs built in.  I can image in a regulated system, nearly pure grams could be retailed for $20 with a significant profit ($3-5/gram) still supporting the origin countries.  This could then be taxed at 100% rates and still not support the current black market.

What interested me was it came from Ecuador... I'm just a little confused how a boat sails from Ecuador to Miami.... Going to the Panama Canal is south...


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Major fentanyl drug bust in West Kelowna*






KELOWNA (NEWS 1130) – A major drug bust in West Kelowna uncovered a lab that police say was potentially producing hundreds of thousands of pills laced with fentanyl this week.

Police are now recommending criminal charges against three BC suspects and one Calgary man after raiding a commercial property and a rural property.

Officers found hundreds of fake Percocet and OcyContin pills, two industrial pill presses capable of producing approximately 2,500 pills per hour, a chemical mixer and eight kilograms of suspected fentanyl powder in a shop vacuum.

An estimated $40,000 in cash, a Dodge pickup truck valued at $60,000 and a Cadillac Escalade valued at $50,000 were seized as proceeds of crime

Source: http://www.news1130.com/2016/03/05/major-fentanyl-drug-bust-in-kelowna/


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Wow so fucked to press fent as oxycodone Only time I feel good about busts is shit like this.


----------



## RTrain

FuckWithRaw said:


> Wow so fucked to press fent as oxycodone Only time I feel good about busts is shit like this.



Indeed,  I know of someone claim to be selling "fake oxy 30s" through one of those online DNM sites and the fucker claimed they were like 2x as strong as a normal 30. They were marketed by the seller as "a mix of fentanyl and Chinese oxy powder" and he also said they were a great business opportunity because they were available for about 20% of what a real oxy 30 goes for on the streets these days. Let me just say this, they were nothing but cut and fent and I would say they were more in the range of 4 or 5x as strong as 30 mg of oxycodone. Fortunately anyone who knows what real 30s like would not believe these to be real, but still, 1 could kill someone who didn't have a very high tolerance. I even read about someone who got 1 as a free sample with another product they ordered. It was a Reddit post and the guy said he gave it to his friend who did it all and OD'd but fortunately didn't die. Still, the fact that these things were being made to look like 30s is ridiculous and anyone selling them as 30s was putting people at great risk. I can tell you this, they were pressed with the a 215 imprint, but were the color of the ones with a V on them (the a215s are a light, powdery blue and the Vs are much bluer and very bright, so if you knew your 30s you could tell they were fakes in a second, also they were hard as rocks, so clearly not real for that reason, as well). 

Still ridiculous that someone would think to make something like that, not everyone is so aware and its the person who isn't that aware who will likely have a low tolerance and be easily dead from possibly only half of one of those things. Fortunately that guy isn't still around, but obviously the practice is still going on.


----------



## Jabberwocky

RTrain said:


> Indeed,  I know of someone claim to be selling "fake oxy 30s" through one of those online DNM sites and the fucker claimed they were like 2x as strong as a normal 30. They were marketed by the seller as "a mix of fentanyl and Chinese oxy powder" and he also said they were a great business opportunity because they were available for about 20% of what a real oxy 30 goes for on the streets these days. Let me just say this, they were nothing but cut and fent and I would say they were more in the range of 4 or 5x as strong as 30 mg of oxycodone. Fortunately anyone who knows what real 30s like would not believe these to be real, but still, 1 could kill someone who didn't have a very high tolerance. I even read about someone who got 1 as a free sample with another product they ordered. It was a Reddit post and the guy said he gave it to his friend who did it all and OD'd but fortunately didn't die. Still, the fact that these things were being made to look like 30s is ridiculous and anyone selling them as 30s was putting people at great risk. I can tell you this, they were pressed with the a 215 imprint, but were the color of the ones with a V on them (the a215s are a light, powdery blue and the Vs are much bluer and very bright, so if you knew your 30s you could tell they were fakes in a second, also they were hard as rocks, so clearly not real for that reason, as well).
> 
> Still ridiculous that someone would think to make something like that, not everyone is so aware and its the person who isn't that aware who will likely have a low tolerance and be easily dead from possibly only half of one of those things. Fortunately that guy isn't still around, but obviously the practice is still going on.



Was it worth the trip?

Have always been tempted to source from the net but I just couldn't if I didn't know the person. Someone could put cyanide in there for fun as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Two charged following drug bust*






Two Prince George men now face charges following a bust last week in which fentanyl was among the drugs seized.

The synthetic narcotic is 50 to 100 times more toxic than other opioids, such as heroin, and has been linked to a spike in overdoses and deaths.

Chabasco Brian Jumbo faces five counts of possession for the purpose of trafficking, three counts of possession of a firearm contrary to an order and one count each of using a firearm in committing an offence and unauthorized possession of a firearm.

Thomas Albert Beaudette has been charged with four counts of possession for the purpose of trafficking, possession of an unauthorized weapon (non-firearm) and possession of a firearm contrary to an order.

They were among six people arrested Thursday night when RCMP executed a search warrant on a 2200-block Tamarack Street home.

Cocaine, methamphetamine, a loaded .44-calibre revolver, ammunition for the gun, a significant amount of cash and drug trafficking paraphernalia were also found in the home.

The two are known to the police and courts and have previous convictions for drug-related offences. Both remained in custody as of Monday.

See more at: http://www.princegeorgecitizen.com/...wing-drug-bust-1.2192132#sthash.xOcJDBRN.dpuf


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Guyanese charged over Barbados drug bust*

A Guyanese national, identified as Neville Hillary Phagu, was one of two men charged yesterday over a multimillion dollar cocaine find at Carlisle Bay, in Barbados.

Neville Phagu (Barbados Today photo) 
Neville Phagu (Barbados Today photo)
Nation report, Phagu, 39, and Barbadian Jeffrey Harrington Callender, 48, of Coral Land, Haggatt Hall, St Michael, appeared in the District A Magis-trates Court, according to a Barbados Today report.

The charges come after police seized a boat, 122.9 kilos of cocaine and 94 kilos of cannabis during an operation last Wednesday. The drugs are valued at over $6 million.

Phagu and Callender were jointly charged with possession of cocaine, possession with intent to supply cocaine, trafficking cocaine, possession of cannabis, possession with intent to supply cannabis, and trafficking cannabis, the report said.

Phagu was also separately charged with importation of cocaine and importation of cannabis.





Neville Phagu (Barbados Today photo)


Source: http://www.stabroeknews.com/2016/news/stories/03/06/guyanese-charged-barbados-drug-bust/


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Six UCSC students arrested during alleged drug ring bust*











SANTA CRUZ, Calif. -
Santa Cruz Police are investigating a drug bust involving six U.C. Santa Cruz students, accused of running a drug ring through a fraternity and sorority.

Investigators said these students are members of the Lambda Phi Epsilon fraternity and Alpha Kappa Delta Phi sorority. Police said they started investigating after a tip that MDMA pills, also known as ecstasy and molly, were being shipped through the U.S. Postal Service to three addresses in the city.

With the help of U.S. Homeland Security and the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration, police said they found about 5,000 pills worth over $100,000.


Source: http://www.kionrightnow.com/news/lo...rested-during-alleged-drug-ring-bust/38392652


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Cannabis seeds, weapon found in FNQ drug bust*






POLICE found 77,800 cannabis seeds, 3km of irrigation pipe and stolen heavy equipment at the site of a planned marijuana crop.

A .22 calibre rifle and ammunition were also found.

Five men pleaded guilty in the Cairns District Court to producing between July 2013 and May 2014, as well as other drug-related charges.

The site was about 200km southeast of Mt Garnet and about 300km south of Cairns. A kitchen had been set up, covered with camouflage.

Mark Andrew Leishman, 47, Ronald Grant Van Damme, 48, and Gensi Kerma, 56, were the ringleaders of the proposed operation, which Judge John Robertson described as “quite sophisticated”.

Judge Robertson said the three were “criminally responsible” on the basis of their extensive 10-month preparation for what would have been a large-scale crop.

The court was told Paul Shane Young, 46, and 22-year-old Tori Jase Vikionkorpi’s criminal responsibility was to a lesser degree. They had waited at the site in preparation for the plants’ cultivation.

Stolen heavy equipment was found at the site and at Leishman’s home, but none of the five was charged with theft.

The court was told police had estimated the setup cost was $84,373.90, but Judge Robertson said it wasn’t indicated how the figure was reached.

The court was told police had monitored Van Damme’s and Leishman’s phones.

Van Damme faces 28 drug-related charges in relation to other matters.

“It was clearly intended to be a crop on a large commercial scale,” the judge said. All five, who had served time in custody, pleaded guilty in a timely way.

Leishman, Van Damme and Kerma were each jailed for four and a half years. Leishman, who had been held for 534 days, was released.

Van Damme, having already served 218 days, would be released after serving 12 months, and Kerma, who had served 152 days, would be released after serving 17 months.

Their remaining jail time will hang over their heads for five years.

Young was jailed for two years and released immediately, having served 296 days, the remainder suspended for three years.

Vikionkorpi was jailed for 15 months and released immediately, having served 212 days, with the remainder suspended for two years.


Source:http://www.cairnspost.com.au/news/c...t/news-story/c725443f54d727e896689e3e183ad198


----------



## neversickanymore

shit n your mouth and swallow half dart.. who do you think your fooling?


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Two men from Hong Kong to appear in court after 60 kilograms of ice and $710,000 cash seized*

Two men will face a court in Sydney today after police seized 60 kilograms of the drug ice and $710,000 cash.

Australian Federal Police (AFP) officers charged both men, who are from Hong Kong and aged 46 and 28, with dealing with the proceeds of crime.

The older man was also charged with drug possession.

Officers stopped the men in two separate vehicles in Homebush West yesterday morning and arrested them.

AFP officers later searched the vehicles and the men's homes.

Police said they found three cartons containing the money, in Australian currency, a number of mobile phones and about 10 kilograms of a crystalline substance believed to be methamphetamine, concealed within a small suitcase in the older man's car.

During the search of one their homes a further 50 kilograms of methamphetamine was seized along with approximately $10,000 in Australian currency, officers said.

AFP Acting Assistant Commissioner Peter Crozier said officers followed the money trail to make the arrests.

"By identifying and pursuing leads associated with money laundering, we are able to track those involved in criminal activity, predominantly illicit drug trafficking, but also financing of other criminal enterprises," Acting Assistant Commissioner Crozier said.

Both men are expected to appear before the Sydney Central Local Court today.

The maximum penalties are 20 years in jail for proceeds of crime and 25 years for the drug-related offence.

Officers said enquiries in relation to the matter were ongoing and further charges had not been ruled out.







Source: http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-03-02/hong-kong-nationals-arrested-after-60-kgs-of-ice-$710k-seized/7214422?site=sydney


----------



## neversickanymore

keep roiling them.. only digging your grave. not that it wasn't dug


----------



## Jabberwocky

neversickanymore said:


> shit n your mouth and swallow half dart.. who do you think your fooling?



?????


----------



## Jabberwocky

neversickanymore said:


> keep roiling them.. only digging your grave. not that it wasn't dug



Am not following


----------



## neversickanymore

You want the cliff notes..PLEASE sprint away from me half wit


----------



## Jabberwocky

neversickanymore said:


> You want the cliff notes..PLEASE sprint away from me half wit



weirdo


----------



## neversickanymore

come on nofknclue what do you have to say?


----------



## neversickanymore

,,,.


----------



## neversickanymore

...


----------

